# THE Offical (NFL) Football thread 2010-2011



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Heard Peter King picked the Steelers to win it all. I like the sound of that.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Peter King likes to be wrong *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Has Peter King ever been right about his picks? He's notorious for being wrong. He's pretty much the kiss of death.

Unknown should be unproven. They haven't been tested enough. Ben should be an elite QB. Jay Cutler should be bad.

Are the Jets really not going to redo Revis's contract? Vincent Jackson looks to sit for the season as well. Well he won't be a Charger.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't see why everybody keeps shitting on Moore. Does he put up big numbers? No. But he doesn't have to, and he's not going to. He doesn't turn the football over though, which _is_ what he needs to do. Total production-wise (Yards/TDs) he'll be towards the bottom, but he'll probably be towards the top in TD/INT ratio, which is all that he needs to do. Also, I don't see how he's worse than guys like Trent Edwards, Derek Anderson, Matt Leinart, Byron Leftwich, who are all piss-poor players who haven't been able to sustain a job in the NFL.

By the way, Peter King is horrible.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I can't see how anyone can really have an opinion of Moore, good or bad, considering he hasn't played enough.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Moore is in a rough situation. Panthers aren't going to the playoffs unless something shocking happens. I don't see them passing by N.O nor Atlanta for the division. And the wild card will be very difficult to come by, as well.

With a losing season, and hotshot promising rookie QB sitting behind you ... I don't think he'll be the starter for the duration of the season. And obviously, if you're a QB, and not playing ... it's a bad season. When he will be playing? Mediocre things. As you say, he's a manager of the game. He's not going to win you games. At least, we don't have reason to believe that. Though, stranger things have happened in teh past.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

I agree with you Damage about the QB situations, I really do believe Kolb will develop nicely with us. I mean look at all the weapons we have in Jackson, Maclin, Celek, McCoy, hell even guys like Avant and Weaver. Kolb has all the tools to be very good.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Vince Young would be far worse than mediocre if it wasn't for everyone trying to stop CJ and Rodgers is bound to put elite type numbers this year. Colts are going to win it this year as long as the defence can stay healthy and we don't have a secondary full of rookies again.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Derek Anderson had a decent season at QB, and look where he is. Moore shouldn't be hailed or shitted on till we see how he does.

As for Stafford, he's looking a lot better this year. I think he could make the jump to middle of the pack this year, considering all of the weapons he's got.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

re: Moore. Right, but that's the fun in predictions.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> Derek Anderson had a decent season at QB, and look where he is. Moore shouldn't be hailed or shitted on till we see how he does.
> 
> As for Stafford, he's looking a lot better this year. I think he could make the jump to middle of the pack this year, considering all of the weapons he's got.


Javid Best looks impressive so far. If they can be a dual threat balanced offense, Detroit will give people fits. That's obvious of course, but it's weird to actually be able to say that about the Lions.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

peter king sucks at predictions


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, I saw some guys on ESPN and one predicted they'd go 8-8 and the other said 7-9. And Gruden said we'd have more then 6 wins. If that happens, I'll be pumped and shocked. I think we'll be able to score with pretty much anyone, but I don't have any faith in our back 7. So unless our line gets to the QB pretty much every time, we're gonna have to win by shootout.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Suh is a guy you can build a defense around. If Best does pan out to be a threatening back, then Detroit just needs an O line and can build a defense at the same time.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hardly ever watch those NFL films shows that come on every now and then but last week I watched the one they did on Detroit's season last year. I especially loved the comeback on Cleveland part of the show. I feel in love with Stafford's toughness to gut out that win after he was clearly injured/hurting. 

Great stuff right there.*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I know. He's like Jesus or something.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hell even if they lost I'd have been impressed and a believer.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Absolutely! Just to see him force himself back into that game amazed me. I hadn't caught that last year and had only seen it in that show. I was like.. "wow!". 

It moved me. I'm a Stafford fan for life now.*


----------



## highwire (Sep 2, 2010)

Ah, I hate The Saints.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This is the part I'm talking about. The entire thing is fun to watch but check out at about 3:30 on.... great stuff.






*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I am really liking how the 49ers are looking this year, I think they are going to take over their division.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

yeah, that was pretty tough of him.

49ers should win the division because every other team either downgraded or already sucked.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Are the Jets really not going to redo Revis's contract? Vincent Jackson looks to sit for the season as well. Well he won't be a Charger.


Well the Jets still have him for three years but even I can't believe they're going to start the season without him over a couple of mil when they've done deal for everyone else in this Super Bowl or Bust year. If he doesn't come in this year I doubt he'll ever play for the Jets again.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

WTF, are my eyes deceiving me....do the Raiders actually look like a decent team this year???? :shocked:

I'm picking them to go the the postseason in that weak division!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'd love to see the Niners get strong again.... while Dallas is strong. I keep on hearing from my Cowboy fan dad how great that rivalry was. I love a great rivalry. 


For those that are aware or lived through it. Was it better than the Colts/Pats rivalry lately?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Niner/Cowboy rivalry of the 90s was great. I didn't experience the one in the early 80s. That was all 49ers though so that's a good thing.

The Niners seem like the clear winner in the West. Everyone else is going to suck. It'll be so bad, I think the Rams will finish second.

@KingCrash: I'd maybe understand if Revis wasn't clearly THE best corner in the league. Since he's clearly the best, he should be paid as the best. The only logic I can see is that the Jets are looking at this like there won't be a season next year.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

In the 90's everyone knew that NFC was either going to the 49ers or the cowboys. It basically was going to tell you who won the Superbowl that year. Of course, "The Catch" also occurred during the Dallas/9ers game in 1981.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *
> For those that are aware or lived through it. Was it better than the Colts/Pats rivalry lately?*


I'm biased but yeah it was much better than NE/Indy. Those Dallas and San Fran teams were also far, far better than either NE or Indy.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

MrMister said:


> @KingCrash: I'd maybe understand if Revis wasn't clearly THE best corner in the league. Since he's clearly the best, he should be paid as the best. The only logic I can see is that the Jets are looking at this like there won't be a season next year.


Me too, but for whatever reason the Jets just don't want to pay Revis as much as Asomugha. I'd say give him the money he's looking for but not the years (10 is too much for anyone) and get him on the field. But it's still more likely that Revis gets in then Jackson, the Chargers might as well trade him because between AJ Smith's and Jackson's stubbornness he's never coming back to the Chargers.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

For sure on Jackson. He will not be a Charger this year.

EDIT: Leftwich got hurt in the final preseason game. This forces Dixon at QB. Personally I think the Steelers are better off with Dixon anyway while Ben is forced to sit.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

And Big Ben's suspension is down to 4 games. Woo.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Does anyone else think the NFC is gonna be as weak as shit this year? GB, NO, ATL, and SF are the only teams that seem like a sure thing right now. I think the NFC East is gonna be pretty bad. The Giants are gonna suck. Eagles probably will too. Washington has a whole bunch of problems, and Dallas hasn't shown anything that they'll be a good team. Minny has a ton of questions with Favre and the WR's. The entire west, aside from SF, is garbage. Christ, I'm almost buying into the hype that the Lions might actually be a playoff contender, even if their back 7 isn't a sure thing. If any team other then the 4 I said above makes the SB I'd be shocked. 

Sure, preseason just got over, but I fail to see how people are saying the NFC East is the best division in football. AFC North and South are > then it.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah, the AFC definitely is going to be tougher than the NFC. However, the NFC has some sleeper teams in Washington and Carolina that could surprise some people.

As for Detroit, they aren't a horrible team, but they have too many holes to be playoff contenders. They're offensive line is a big issue that needs to be fixed. And their defense is going to look much better this year now that they've worked on the defensive line. Their secondary is quite awful, however, although they have a FS who they drafted high in last year's draft (I think his name's Delmas, but I'm not certain) who showed signs of potential last year.

Also, Steelers > all ;D


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Steelers are the third best team..... in their division. *


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

i expect great things for the dolphins this season


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I think Houston is going to win the South this year, The Offense is looking good, They have the best Wide Receiver in the league in Andre Johnson, a good QB in Matt Schaub and a promising young RB in Arian Foster I think they're going places.

My very early Super Bowl prediction is Green Bay however, If Aaron Rodgers does what most people think he will I think the Packers are going places.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

hardcore_rko said:


> i expect great things for the dolphins this season


I expect them to win their division. They have been way under the radar. Everyone talks Pats/Jets. 

As long as Revis is holding out, I think the Phins are the best all around team.


Metal- Picking the Texans is a death wish. Everyone seems to predict that as a sexy pick, and they still have yet to make the playffs. Its the Colts till further notice.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> I expect them to win their division. They have been way under the radar. Everyone talks Pats/Jets.
> 
> As long as Revis is holding out, I think the Phins are the best all around team.
> 
> ...


I don't know I think they'll surprise people.

Miami is my wild card pick along with The Colts, I think Pats are taking the division again this year.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

MetalX said:


> I don't know I think they'll surprise people.
> 
> Miami is my wild card pick along with The Colts, I think Pats are taking the division again this year.


If they win the division, it will surprise me. the talent is there, but they never seem to do it because of slow starts.

The Pats defense looks pretty terrible. I guess if they score like they used to, it might not matter.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> If they win the division, it will surprise me. the talent is there, but they never seem to do it because of slow starts.
> 
> The Pats defense looks pretty terrible. I guess if they score like they used to, it might not matter.


Yea the defense won't matter when Tom Brady is the man throwing the ball and you got Randy Moss catching.

That's what they've been doing for years and they've been successful at it, there running game is very mediocre too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas traded Patrick Crayton to San Diego.

Supposedly TJ Houshmandzadeh will supposedly be traded or released by Seattle according to NFL Network.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I love TJ!!!

GO BENGALS *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TJ will definitely make someone better, hopefully he can go to a contender. It'd be crazy if he goes back to Cincinnati. There's no way he'd make it that far down the waiver wire though.

EDIT: Derrick Ward signed with Houston. LenDale White torn achilles means he's done this year. That's a tough injury to return from period.


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Pre Season almost over, YEA! 

Think it's pretty wide open this year with no real dominate team. See New Orleans making the playoff, but don't see them getting back to the Super Bowl. My Packers look goo this year, there going to put up points no doubt, and they'll take the division title from the Vikes this year. Defense specifically the secondary is what scares me. Woodson should have another good year, but the safety position are a question mark and Al Harris has been overrated since he's been there.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cinci opens up with New England on the road. I'm looking forward to this game!*


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

MrMister said:


> TJ will definitely make someone better, hopefully he can go to a contender. It'd be crazy if he goes back to Cincinnati. There's no way he'd make it that far down the waiver wire though.


Would the Vikings be able to get him because they could use him or Jackson from the Chargers, but I don't know if they want to give him the contact he wants either.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm counting on the Bengals proving to be another one-year wonder and go back to sucking balls. Carson Palmer needs to step up his game if they want to win the division again, or even get in the playoffs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

KingCrash said:


> Would the Vikings be able to get him because they could use him or Jackson from the Chargers, but I don't know if they want to give him the contact he wants either.


If he drops to them on the waiver wire after he's released I suppose they could, but I don't know how that works really, never cared to find out either. If he clears waivers, he's a free agent and able to be signed by anyone.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

What dumbass team would claim TJ on waivers? Nobody's going to pay him what he's currently getting. 



DH said:


> I'm counting on the Bengals proving to be another one-year wonder and go back to sucking balls. Carson Palmer needs to step up his game if they want to win the division again, or even get in the playoffs.


They're legit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF said:


> What dumbass team would claim TJ on waivers? Nobody's going to pay him what he's currently getting.


So if you claim someone off the waiver wire their current contract has to be honored? Wasn't sure that was the case.

Yeah, you're right, no one will do that.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

thats not the case.

pretty sure i read that whoever signs him, can get him at a veteran minimum (640,000 for a season). The Seahawks would have to pay the remaining 15 million. 

yeah...every team in the league should want TJ for $640,000.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I always get conflicting ideas from others about what happens with waivers and I never cared enough to research it and get the facts. Still don't.

About all I think I know is that after a player clears, his contract is voided, he's a free agent, and can sign with any team.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Charlie Batch may (apparently) start against Atlanta.

Oh fuck no. I'm sorry Mike Tomlin, you're a great coach, but Dixon has had far more playing time during pre-season and has shown signs that he's ready.

If I see Batch as the starter, I might flip my shit.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Going to be a long 4 Weeks before Roethlisberger returns.

0-4 Start imo.

Both Batch & Dixon are awful.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Dixon looked like shit vs Denver ...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I heard Minnesota got rid of Sage Rosenfels and yet keeps that sack of trash Tavarus Jackson around. Not that Sage was awesome or anything but TJack is flat out worthless, Brad Childress is a fucking moron and I hope he gets hit by a bus. If Favre gets hurt Minnesota is pretty fucked. Oh well i'm offically on Fuck Them mode anyways.

Big Ben is out for 4 games (I'm a Steelers fan) and The Bears are well, the Bears so man this might be a rough season for me.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> thats not the case.
> 
> pretty sure i read that whoever signs him, can get him at a veteran minimum (640,000 for a season). The Seahawks would have to pay the remaining 15 million.
> 
> yeah...every team in the league should want TJ for $640,000.


Yeah, whomever _signs_ him. First, he has to pass through waivers, which lasts a couple days (if a team claims a player on waivers, they get the player along w/ the player's contract). After that, any team can sign him for whatever.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Matt Leinart released by Arizona.

They will suck terribly with Derek Anderson as there starting QB this year.


Willie Parker got cut by Washington aswell.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

I think Arizona's better off with Anderson than they would have been with Leinart. Either way, I don't expect them to be a playoff team.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm a little shocked Leinart got released still.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm smelling a reunion in Seattle.



MetalX said:


> Going to be a long 4 Weeks before Roethlisberger returns.
> 
> 0-4 Start imo.
> 
> Both Batch & Dixon are awful.


lol wut?

Tampa Bay sucks and Atlanta had a bottom of the barrel defense last year. 2-2.

How people have forgotten about Dixon's fantastic start last year against the Ravens defense no less is beyond me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I agree with the 2-2 assessment. Tampa Bay & Atlanta LOL


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Hell, the Ravens haven't won in Pittsburgh since 2006 either. Doesn't matter who's in there for the Steelers/Ravens game cause everyone steps their shit up for division games, especially one with the intensity of that rivalry.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If Big Ben isn't in the game though i'd tip the scales towards Baltimore. Who knows if Dixon has the mental fortitude to not feel tons of pressure in that game. Plus Ray Lewis (allegedly) may try and kill him.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Dixon pushed the Ravens to OT in Baltimore last year tbh. I got faith in him against an Ed Reed-less Ravens defense. I'd worry more about the Steelers secondary against the Ravens pass offense than Dixon.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You're right I forgot about that.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> Dixon pushed the Ravens to OT in Baltimore last year tbh. I got faith in him against an Ed Reed-less Ravens defense. I'd worry more about the Steelers secondary against the Ravens pass offense than Dixon.


Word is Reed is playing week 1. He says he'd rather play that game, and miss the season because of it than not play at all.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

ESPN says he's on the PUP list and gone for the first 6 weeks.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

:lmao Matt Lienart

I'm a 9ers fan so I am glad to see such a shitty division get worse.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> ESPN says he's on the PUP list and gone for the first 6 weeks.


I heard that quote on the radio yesterday. So maybe it was a smokescreen and he was thrown on the PUP.

edit- just searched. The word earlier in the week was that he would play as Rex Ryan was jawing about it. He is on the PUP, so that downgrades that team significantly.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Myers said:


> :lmao Matt Lienart
> 
> I'm a 9ers fan so I am glad to see such a shitty division get worse.


Well considering Leinart's play from what I've seen, the Cards might have actually gotten better.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Not much better since Anderson will throw them out of more games then win them. Only surprising because Arizona now only has two rookies backing up Anderson, Leinart was never Whisenhunt's guy.


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Leihart signing with a Jacksonville or Buffalo is really probably the onl 2 teams where he might be able to start at some point this season. Most likely end up as a backup, with Seattle being a the most likely fit because of Carol, but I could also see Minnesota making a play for him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

KingCrash said:


> Not much better since Anderson will throw them out of more games then win them. Only surprising because Arizona now only has two rookies backing up Anderson, Leinart was never Whisenhunt's guy.


Definitely, I was just joking. The Cards will fall hard this year.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Childress is too busy blowing Tavarus Jackson for Minnesota to sign him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Childress is a moron for seeing anything in Jackson. That's not any trailblazing statement though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No its not. I seriously think at this point Childress is blowing the guy.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm not sure which division is worse - the AFC West or the NFC West.

Also, the Ravens are fucked even worse considering Foxworth is out for the season, and he's the best corner they have.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ravens will be just fine if their front seven fucks people up.

I think NFC West is worse, but it is close.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, it's the NFC West. Zona, STL, and Seattle all probably will be picking inside of the top 10. Oakland may surprise people, though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

BMR said:


> Leihart signing with a Jacksonville or Buffalo is really probably the onl 2 teams where he might be able to start at some point this season. Most likely end up as a backup, with Seattle being a the most likely fit because of Carol, but I could also see Minnesota making a play for him.


There's no way in hell he'd start in Jacksonville.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Leinart had the best chance to start in Zona. If you can;t win a job from Derek Anderson, then you are worthless.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

If Leinart should go anywhere it should be Kansas City. Even Leinart is better than Brodie Croyle, plus he be reunited with Todd Haley and learn under Weis, who mentored Brady and Cassel. Cassel hasn't really proven to me he's a starting QB. Not that Leinart would be much better but I think that would be his best scenario for landing a starting job.

Whisenhunt has bought himself at least 2-3 years with Arizona after back to back division titles and a Super Bowl appearance so he can sink or swim with Derek Anderson. Whisenhunt is definitely not on the hot seat.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Algernon said:


> If Leinart should go anywhere it should be Kansas City. Even Leinart is better than Brodie Croyle, plus he be reunited with Todd Haley and learn under Weis, who mentored Brady and Cassel. Cassel hasn't really proven to me he's a starting QB. Not that Leinart would be much better but I think that would be his best scenario for landing a starting job.
> 
> Whisenhunt has bought himself at least 2-3 years with Arizona after back to back division titles and a Super Bowl appearance so he can sink or swim with Derek Anderson. Whisenhunt is definitely not on the hot seat.


KC is paying Cassel big dollars, and he at least performed at one point in his career. They aren't going to shell out big money for a guy who isn't an upgrade.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Meh, let him go to Seattle and keep that team from winning anything major.*


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Meh, let him go to Seattle and keep that team from winning anything major.*


He'd be waiting for Hassleback to retire there. So I guess he could do what he excels at, holding a clipboard and pretending to be an NFL QB.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> He'd be waiting for Hassleback to retire there. So I guess he could do what he excels at, holding a clipboard and pretending to be an NFL QB.


*

And that would be apropos. 
*


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> KC is paying Cassel big dollars, and he at least performed at one point in his career. They aren't going to shell out big money for a guy who isn't an upgrade.


No team would have to shell out big bucks for Leinart. He's probably going to get the league minimum if anybody signs him as there wouldn't be any interest otherwise. 

Seattle already has Clipboard Jesus as their 8 million dollar back up so they don't need Leinart.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Clipboard Jesus made me laugh. We all know that Leinart is a bust of the highest order. Maybe one day he can figure it out, but it's doubtful.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Doubt it. He's just not that good.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Just read on the "bottom line" that Haynesworth probably won't start vs Dallas due to his "awful" performance in the final pre season game.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Everyone, please don't forget to make your picks in our Pick'em League. Don't forget the game Thursday  

Also make sure you have picked your team for the week in the Survivor league. 



... I'm just sayin'*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Is there a deadline/cutoff or some such? Could I make my pick five minutes before the game?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

dont boss me around.


i'll do it when i want.

speaking of which ... i need to close the other thread since preseason is done for.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Is there a deadline/cutoff or some such? Could I make my pick five minutes before the game?


*I think the cutoff is actually 5 minutes before the game.  

But some people forget about the Thursday game and wont get credit for it if they make all their picks Sunday morning.*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

joined and entered.

the survival league pick was difficult. the three most appealing teams (San Fran, San Diego, and Miami) are all on the road. Nervous about taking a road team.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

I remembered to make my picks  Vikings/Saints is a tough way to start it off though!

Oakland FTW :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Tennessee has Vince Young, though. And he was improved last season.

This week should provide plenty of competitive games.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Mikey Damage said:


> Tennessee has Vince Young, though. And he was improved last season.
> 
> This week should provide plenty of competitive games.


Yeah Vince was strong in the closing games of last season, plus they have Chris Johnson running against an unproven Raiders D.

Cleveland vs. Tampa Bay will be great too :side: :no:


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Leinart's a Texan. Looks like he will never see the field without injury. Then despite having another sensational WR, he will still suck.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

Find out what games they're showing in your area this Sunday.

Week 1 Distribution Maps

I get Bengals/Patriots, Panthers/Giants, and Packers/Eagles.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't get Leinart. He makes a fuss about being benched then goes to team he has no chance of starting at.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

TheHitmanHart said:


> Find out what games they're showing in your area this Sunday.
> 
> Week 1 Distribution Maps
> 
> I get Bengals/Patriots, Panthers/Giants, and Packers/Eagles.


I live in Canada, so that doesn't help me 

But I live a few hours away from Buffalo so at least one station broadcasts their failures every week. Thank God the Steelers have quite a few primetime games.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well even Pete Carroll didn't want Leinart so he went where he could get a job. Don't even know if the Texans will keep him after this year.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

The good news for Leinart is he's being inserted in the backup role ahead Dan Orlovsky and last season was the first in Matt Schaub's career that he started all 16 games. He actually has a decent shot of seeing some playing time..

Carroll already traded for Whitehurst and he was being paid 8 million plus Seattle is only carrying Hasselbeck and Whitehurst and no 3rd string QB. Seattle was never really a fit for Leinart.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Darrelleeee Revisssss<33333


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Lions/Bears, Bengals/Patriots, and Packers/Eagles are what I get. Should be some pretty good games.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bengals/Pats should be a pretty good game. I expect Packers/Eagles to be a blowout. And Lions/Bears should be a nice game to guage how much I want to kill myself after watching DA BEARS struggle to win against Detroit. I do like that Stafford kid though.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Im hoping for a Lions win, but for fantasy purposes i wouldnt mind Cutler throwing 3 TDs to Johnny Knox.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

TJ to the Ravens? That's a niiiccceee offense.


Flacco should have a monster year.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Lets remember something though. There must be a reason why Houshmandzadeh was released by the *Seahawks*


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

RKO920 said:


> Darrelleeee Revisssss<33333


Yea way to go, he holds out all summer just to not get the deal he was demanding. Pretty pointless.

Hopefully he doesn't end up like the other overpaid corners in the NFL. The guy across from him (Cromartie) was highly regarded at one point, and talked about how great he was too.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

true, but it's not like the Ravens are counting on him as a number one.

he'll be the number three guy. he's a nice WR to have as your 3rd WR.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

dondeluis said:


> Lets remember something though. There must be a reason why Houshmandzadeh was released by the *Seahawks*


Yea they want the number one pick.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*TJ is dead to me. 



*


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

dondeluis said:


> Lets remember something though. There must be a reason why Houshmandzadeh was released by the *Seahawks*


The reason I have heard was because of Mike Williams. The same guy who seemingly lost any shot at the nfl, showed up in shape. Carrol has a history with him, and was going to play him.

Housh couldn't be traded, he wasn't going to play for the Seahawks either. He was probably cut so he had a chance to play elsewhere. The Hawks are probably hoping someone will pay up some of his salary.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

dondeluis said:


> Lets remember something though. There must be a reason why Houshmandzadeh was released by the *Seahawks*


It could be the Seahawks are just clearing out the last regime's players and bringing in their own. Though I do wish TJ would have waited until after Ravens/Jets to decide on a team. And I would love to see the Lions upset the Bears week one and have Chicago already call for Cutler's head.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Yea way to go, he holds out all summer just to not get the deal he was demanding. Pretty pointless.
> 
> Hopefully he doesn't end up like the other overpaid corners in the NFL. The guy across from him (Cromartie) was highly regarded at one point, and talked about how great he was too.


Cromartie was never as highly regarded as Revis. That's crazy talk.

How is Revis overpaid now? He's not even the highest paid CB in the league, even though he is clearly the best CB.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Cromartie was never as highly regarded as Revis. That's crazy talk.
> 
> How is Revis overpaid now? He's not even the highest paid CB in the league, even though he is clearly the best CB.


Cromartie wa sin 07 after 10 ints during the season, 2 mor in the post (including holding Moss to one catch in that Pats undefeated run).

I never said Revis was overpaid. I said his holdout was pointless because the deal he got, he probably could have showing up to work.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok, I reread your post and it seemed like you were implying Revis is overpaid. You were saying just what it says though. My bad there.

I knew Cromartie had a great season, but he also got beat and he didn't (and still doesn't) tackle. Revis doesn't get beat and he isn't afraid of contact. It doesn't matter really. Revis is clearly better than Cromartie ever was.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

MetalX said:


> Yea they want the number one pick.


Good luck with beating division rivals ram. This just doesnt make sense to me. You're going to have to pay the guy anyway. Why not keep a guy with his experience around? While he didnt have a great year last year, 911 yards is still not a bad amount of yardage.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*NFL contracts aren't guaranteed are they?



Anyway, today's line has the Bengals getting 4.5 points at New England. I love that line!*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Now who would find it funny if Darelle Revis on the first play this year gets injured and misses the rest of the year?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'd try not to chuckle despite having an urge to do so.


But seriously I hate it when anyone that's not a Pittsburgh Steeler gets hurt.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

You better tell your boy Ochocinco to stop with this reality tv dating bullshit on VH1 and win the division this year.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*They are the defending division champs baby! And only got BETTER this year...


but so did the Ravens *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I would not count out the Steelers as much as you hate them. Luckily Peter King picked them to win the Super Bowl, so they're out of contention immediately.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh yeah forgot about the Ravens... better luck next year.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think the Division could go either way. I don't think the Steeler will win it but I know they could. I think Baltimore and Cinci are just too good offensively. 

I think Cincy's secondary is a lot stronger than Baltimore's so it'll be a good battle all year long.


Once Pittsburgh gets back Big Ben it'll get VERY interesting.


And don't forget, Cincinnati didn't lose a single AFC North game last year... *


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Hahaha I was kiddin' around before.  


Your division improved, once Ben gets back it will be a 3 way battle, pending on how the Steelers do without him. I just think the Ravens got so many weapons and Ray Rice I think will have a big year.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *NFL contracts aren't guaranteed are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, today's line has the Bengals getting 4.5 points at New England. I love that line!*


NFL contracts are partially guaranteed, for example:

1. Antonio Bryant signed a 3 year, 24 million dollar contract with 8 million guaranteed. Now the Bengals cut him last week, yet they still have to pay him the 8 million :no:

2. Revis gets 4 year, 46 million dollar deal....with 32 million guaranteed. So if Jets cut him :side: they would pay him 32 million no matter what.

Hope that helps!



LadyCroft said:


> *I think the Division could go either way. I don't think the Steeler will win it but I know they could. I think Baltimore and Cinci are just too good offensively.
> 
> I think Cincy's secondary is a lot stronger than Baltimore's so it'll be a good battle all year long.
> 
> ...


I say Baltimore wins it with a 11-5 record or so, and Bengals get in the Wild Card with 10-6.

Steelers can't recover from a start without Big Ben, they go 8-8 or 9-7 and miss the playoffs this year.

But really it's all about Oakland returning to the playoffs this year!!!! 8*D


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *I think the Division could go either way. I don't think the Steeler will win it but I know they could. I think Baltimore and Cinci are just too good offensively.
> 
> I think Cincy's secondary is a lot stronger than Baltimore's so it'll be a good battle all year long.
> 
> ...


Even the greatest secondary can cover for so long. The name of the game is disrupting the line of scrimmage and killing the QB. Even with the pass happy league, it's still the front seven that dictate the defense. Baltimore has the edge with a superior front seven.

And last year is meaningless isn't it. The AFC North is great division, perhaps the best in the league this year. It's gonna be great to follow this race.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well it's not necessarily meaningless. It's proof of how good a team was last year and how could that same team can be if they improved their stock this year. 

Sure it doesn't mean the same thing will happen, but it let's one have an idea of how talented any given team is.*


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

DJ G-D said:


> Now who would find it funny if Darelle Revis on the first play this year gets injured and misses the rest of the year?


Well he has money now so he doesn't care.

I hate players who hold out, even if they are underpaid. You sign a contract, you should honor it. If he walks out there and sucks, its not like the Jets can take their money back. Sign short term deals if you aren't going to honor it.

Players in the NFL piss me off so much sometimes. I'm glad Carolina lets those type of players walk (Jenkins, Peppers).


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Revis has signed with the Jets and all is right with the world!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

High Five Jack! The Jets will need Revis badly.



LadyCroft said:


> *Well it's not necessarily meaningless. It's proof of how good a team was last year and how could that same team can be if they improved their stock this year.
> 
> Sure it doesn't mean the same thing will happen, but it let's one have an idea of how talented any given team is.*


Your point has merit. Saying it's meaningless is going too far, I'll admit my mistake and poor choice of words.

Still we really don't have a clue with most teams. Things change so much from year to year with most teams. Indy, and Pittsburgh to a lesser extent, are pretty much the sole exceptions these days.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Pitt just missed the playoffs last year and fell apart to inferior opponents? How are they an exception?

And the Pats should be too. They've had a winning record each year since like 02.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

"to a lesser extent" Last year was an fluke, or they are on the decline. Polamalu didn't play though last year.

They've been in the hunt to win Super Bowls for some time due to that defense they have and Ben's superior QB play.

I don't count the Pats cause they cheat. Seriously though, the Pats D is a nothing like it used to be.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Fuck the Patriots they're cheaters, and I hate them more now that Brady has a Justin Bieber hair cut.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He doesn't really does he? If so, I'm laughing, despite him being a millionaire and being married to a model.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Meh, their defense wasn't great last year and they still won a division title. And Brady has another year back from the injury. The offense will carry the team.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Tom Brady has always had awful hair.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

It's kinda a beiber haircut, not totally but closer than anyman should ever get.

Their Defense should be better, it wasn't terrible last year, but did need some improvement. 

Brady will have another good season unless Welker isn't able to come back and produce.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> Meh, their defense wasn't great last year and they still won a division title. And Brady has another year back from the injury. The offense will carry the team.


I'm talking Super Bowl contention here. You need a defense to win playoff games, whether it's stops or turnovers. The Pats can't do either.

Like Indy, the Pats had the luxury of being in a pathetic division. That division has caught up with them.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Hmmm ever since spygate they been doing real well...

19 and 1 good stuff.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

You still on that?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOfrZ9R8hHE&feature=related


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Did anyone start a fantasy football league here?


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

The Ravens added Housh. That team is now stacked with weapons after so many years of just game control.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Bengals are going to win the Superbowl.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

no they arent.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

dondeluis said:


> Bengals are going to win the Superbowl.


Saints will repeat.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> no they arent.


*Shush you! 


Bengals all the way!*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

The face of the soon to be Bengal Killer.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Week 2 Ravens are fucked. They have no secondary to cover OchoCinco and Owens. 
Bengals first 5 games
@NE-WIN
BAL-WIN
@CAR-WIN
@CLE-WIN
TB-WIN

Bengals will be 5-0.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

dondeluis said:


> Week 2 Ravens are fucked. They have no secondary to cover OchoCinco and Owens.


Who is going to cover Rice outta the backfield, Housh, Boldin, and Mason?

The Ravens don't need secondary, never really have. They get enough pressure, that they make their corners look good. Oh yeah, and Palmer just isn't very good any more.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

I'll take Palmer over Flaaco. And are you that pumped for Housh? He was cut by the Seahawks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Secondaries are overrated. If the front seven dominates the line of scrimmage, an average to even poor secondary works.

Baltimore's front seven can dominate and disrupt the line of scrimmage. The name of the game is kill the QB, not cover WRs. Coverage is still important of course, but nowhere near as crucial as disrupting and dominating the line of scrimmage.

Saints will not repeat.

The AFC North might be the best division is football. It will be fun to watch.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think Palmer is overrated but I'll take Palmer over Flaaco any day. 

I think Baltimore and Cincy are very similar. It should be interesting.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

When Baltimore beats the Bengals in the playoffs because of Joe Flacco's play you'll change your tune Sabrina.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If that happens it wont be because of Flaaco's play, Brek... 


Also, this is the same front seven that Baltimore had last year right? The same front seven that wasn't able to keep the Bengals from winning both games... correct?*


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Bengals have never had back-to-back winning seasons under Palmer. In fact, they usually do worse the following season (11-5 in 2005 to 8-8 in 2006 then it got worse until last season).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Palmer's never had this talent though. Also the Cinci defense really sucked then. It's a solid D now. Gotta have D to win.



LadyCroft said:


> *If that happens it wont be because of Flaaco's play, Brek...
> 
> 
> Also, this is the same front seven that Baltimore had last year right? The same front seven that wasn't able to keep the Bengals from winning both games... correct?*


Last year is last year. We've been through this before. The Ravens had to have had guys hurt at the time. They HAD to have!

Why do you think Flacco can't get it done? Is it his hair, or his eyes?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm waiting for Ocho & TO's egos to explode and destroy the team.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I'm waiting for Ocho & TO's egos to explode and destroy the team.


Exactly. I got no idea why people think that's gonna work. Delusions of grandeur really. I give it 3 weeks before TO is bitching about something.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Last year is last year. We've been through this before. The Ravens had to have had guys hurt at the time. They HAD to have!


*Nay nay! And if so, surely the Bengals did too.  

Actually I only point that out to show it's not as nearly cut and dry as some people make it out to be. I think both games can go either way.

I think Baltimore, however has the better team because of that defense and because they have upgraded their offense so much this year. 

But Cincy has done the same as well. Cincy had all of their tight ends hurt pre-season last year. At least their top two. Now they have them back and drafted some very talented tight ends. 

Losing Chris Henry is what killed the Cincy team last year. He was their deep threat. After they lost him you could tell the team lost a lot of offense. 

They've replaced him now with Owens. I think it'll work out for the best. 


And before anyone jumps my case for being a Homer, I picked the Ravens to go to the Superbowl, ask Brek. 

I just don't think the Ravens/Bengals matchup is as cut and dry as some people make it out to be.




Why do you think Flacco can't get it done? Is it his hair, or his eyes?

Click to expand...

I think he's a very good QB. A damn good QB for his experience. I'd take the guy on my team... just not over Carson Palmer.  *


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I believed in the Bengals last season. They got bounced, and made me look bad. I do not like when teams make me look bad. 

I believe in the Ravens this year. That offense is dynamic, and the defense will be good enough. 

And Flacco > Palmer. 2010 Carson Palmer =/= 2005 Carson Palmer

Flacco was better last year, and he'll be better this year.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Your belief in the Bengals last year was a good one. It would have held if Chris Henry hadn't broke his arm......then died. 


I think Palmer was better last year, especially up until then. He had far more 2 minute drives to win a game than Flaaco did. Plus he beat Flaaco TWICE. 

And Rothlisburger.....TWICE. 

Palmer>Flaaco*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They got bounced because they had no other threat besides 85. Revis took care of him for the most part. Cinci now has TO and Gresham. Gresham is scary talented physically. He's too fast for most LB's to cover and he's too big for most safeties. Let's not forget Benson. If Benson and that O line get it going again, the Bengals pose all kinds of problems for opposing defenses.

I'm with you Sabrina, it really can go either way.

And let's not forget the Steelers. Do NOT count these guys out. Best division in football.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Steelers are scary... especially when they think they aren't getting any respect... and you know they will play that up...big time. 

The division is scary!



Poor Cleveland. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I do agree with that being the best division.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Meh. Palmer was mediocre was in all four games vs PIT/BAL. 

The wins were a product of a top 3 defense. Which is why I believed in Cincy last year. Their defense was outstanding. The offense ... meh. 

Can the defense do it again?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah I think so Mikey. They've actually improved the defense. 

Is it as good as Baltimore's? That remains to be seen I suppose. I'd probably pick Baltimore's over Ciny's at this point but who knows. 

Like Brek pointed out, I think Baltimore's front seven are better but I think Ciny's secondary is better. So Baltimore probably gets the edge. *


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Mikey Damage said:


> Meh. Palmer was mediocre was in all four games vs PIT/BAL.
> 
> The wins were a product of a top 3 defense. Which is why I believed in Cincy last year. Their defense was outstanding. The offense ... meh.
> 
> Can the defense do it again?


The offence will be ranked 10-15th this year.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Is Wes Welker healthy this year?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

He says no. But he's playing anyway.

Vegas has the Bears o/u at 8 wins. under, plz. their schedule is brutal.

1	Sun, Sep 12	Detroit 1:00 PM
2	Sun, Sep 19	at Dallas 1:00 PM
3	Mon, Sep 27	Green Bay 8:30 PM
4	Sun, Oct 3	at NY Giants 8:20 PM
5	Sun, Oct 10	at Carolina 1:00 PM
6	Sun, Oct 17	Seattle 1:00 PM
7	Sun, Oct 24	Washington 1:00 PM
9	Sun, Nov 7	at Buffalo 1:00 PM
10	Sun, Nov 14	Minnesota 1:00 PM
11	Thu, Nov 18	at Miami 8:20 PM
12	Sun, Nov 28	Philadelphia 1:00 PM
13	Sun, Dec 5	at Detroit 1:00 PM
14	Sun, Dec 12	New England 1:00 PM
15	Mon, Dec 20	at Minnesota 8:30 PM
16	Sun, Dec 26	NY Jets 1:00 PM
17	Sun, Jan 2	at Green Bay 1:00 PM

5-11 or 6-10. 

other teams of interest: 49ers (8.5) - Over

Chargers (11) - Under

Green Bay (9.5) - Over

http://www.oddsmaker.com/sportsbook/ => football => regular season wins to see the odds


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I really want to go to that Dec 20th game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not sure he's 100%, but he's going to play as far as I know. I don't follow the the Pats though.

Bears schedule isn't that bad. Most of those teams aren't very good. Most are about the same caliber of team as Chicago.

Haven't the Bears been able to beat Green Bay often since Lovie became their coach?


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

dondeluis said:


> I'll take Palmer over Flaaco. And are you that pumped for Housh? He was cut by the Seahawks.


I am not a Ravens fan.

Guy had what 80 catches on Seattle with a back-up QB? Yea, umm that's a pretty good guy for your number 3.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Bears under 8... 

49ers over as well. I really like that team this year.

Chargers, under... 

Green Bay over as well...


I might as well just say I copy you, Mikey. 



BTW, TJ has been awesome for a very long time!*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TJ wasn't cut because he sucks.

Chargers...over. They have a new warhorse in town, maybe this won't get scared come playoff time. The rest I'm with.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I'm not sure he's 100%, but he's going to play as far as I know. I don't follow the the Pats though.
> 
> Bears schedule isn't that bad. Most of those teams aren't very good. Most are about the same caliber of team as Chicago.
> 
> Haven't the Bears been able to beat Green Bay often since Lovie became their coach?


The last four games could be very emBEARassing for the team though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

MrMister said:


> I'm not sure he's 100%, but he's going to play as far as I know. I don't follow the the Pats though.
> 
> Bears schedule isn't that bad. Most of those teams aren't very good. Most are about the same caliber of team as Chicago.
> 
> Haven't the Bears been able to beat Green Bay often since Lovie became their coach?


Disagree about being the same caliber. Bears O-line sucks, no prominent WR, new offensive scheme, and a patchwork secondary.

the O-line is the biggest problems. I suspect the Lions to have near the same amount of wins.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'll say this about the Bears. That schedule does become brutal if Cutler keeps tossing INTs like he did last year.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

7-step drops + that o-line = PAIN

and INTs, too.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

MrMister said:


> I'll say this about the Bears. That schedule does become brutal *when* Cutler keeps tossing INTs like he did last year.


I fixed that for you.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Detroit
Carolina
Seattle
Washington
Buffalo
Miami
Philly
NY Giants

None of those teams are that much better than the Bears. Green Bay's D is suspect, especially that banged up secondary. If they can't harass QB's, Green Bay's offense will have win games in shootouts. If Favre goes down, the Vikings revert to a team with a great D and one dimensional offense.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

As much as it pains me to say this I can't see the Bears going over 6 wins this season. Lovey will probably lose his job too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah you guys are right. Bears will suck. Just tryin to give some hope before the inevitable fall. Chi-Town fans are fatalistic to the core though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They have every reason to be.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Detroit
> Carolina
> Seattle
> Washington
> ...


I think Miami, and the Giants are better for sure. And road games at Detroit, Carolina, and Buffalo won't be easy.

Injuries are always apart of the game...but Green Bay has superior linebackers, and decent d-line. And even without Favre, Peterson has always run real well vs Chicago. They could probably beat them without Favre.



> Yeah you guys are right. Bears will suck. Just tryin to give some hope before the inevitable fall. Chi-Town fans are fatalistic to the core though.


organization is a joke. huge market, huge city ... smallest stadium in the NFL. WTF?

they have really low revenue as well, compared to the rest of the league. keeping a coach who hasn't made the playoffs since 2006. In a parity-laced league.

it's disgusting.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I dunno Jackson really sucks balls and Childress is retarded... but yeah they probably could.

Childress needs to die so Leslie Frazier can start coaching the Vikings. I'm fucking serious.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> They have every reason to be.


There is no question. Childress is a moron for sure too.



Mikey Damage said:


> I think Miami, and the Giants are better for sure. And road games at Detroit, Carolina, and Buffalo won't be easy.
> 
> Injuries are always apart of the game...but Green Bay has superior linebackers, and decent d-line. And even without Favre, Peterson has always run real well vs Chicago. They could probably beat them without Favre.


It really is all about Cutler as I see it. They are sink or swim with him. If he does well, I think you'll see a defensive resurgence in Chicago. If he does poorly...it'll be a long hard cold season for the Bears and their fans.

And I agree about the organization. I have a good friend who is a die hard Bears fan, so I know a little about the cluster fuck of how the Bears are run (into the ground).


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Only two days away until opening. I want the Viks to win Thursday, but I don't think they have a chance/ I guess NO by 10


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Vikes definitely have a chance, though I think you're right about Saints by 10. Two days though. Awesome.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Detroit
> Carolina
> Seattle
> Washington
> ...


Giants I believe have much more talent on the defensive side of things then the Bears. Last year the D was awful because the coordinator was putting no pressure on the QB like Spags for the two years before. I think the Giants may surprise some people this year. Under the radar.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't think we can call the Giants a surprise being in their division and with the viewer numbers in NY. I say another disappointing year for the Giants.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

When I say surprise, I mean that this off season the Jets have gotten all the hype as the Giants flew under the radar. I am not saying we will win the division by any means, but I do see us getting in the playoffs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DJ G-D said:


> Giants I believe have much more talent on the defensive side of things then the Bears. Last year the D was awful because the coordinator was putting no pressure on the QB like Spags for the two years before. I think the Giants may surprise some people this year. Under the radar.


I group all those teams together as middle of the pack teams. Some can elevate themselves above this though, and I would agree the Giants are one of the more likely teams to do so.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Anybody see Sports Illustrated? Peter King picked the Steelers to win the Superbowl over the Packers. Thats a pick outta left field. 

And had the 9ers and Seahawks at 8-8.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

King is terrible at picking stuff. We covered this earlier in the thread.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

It's gonna be the first time King is ever right. :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If any team can evade his kiss of death it's the f'n Steelers.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Not only does the Steelers have to fight King, they have to fight the Bengals and Ravens as well... That's asking alot *


----------



## CHAIRSHOT!! (Jul 27, 2010)

baltimore should own the afc east this year


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*No they shouldn't. 



*


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

CHAIRSHOT!! said:


> baltimore should own the afc east this year


They would if they played in that division, sadly they play in AFC North.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

McQueen said:


> I dunno Jackson really sucks balls and Childress is retarded... but yeah they probably could.
> 
> Childress needs to die so Leslie Frazier can start coaching the Vikings. I'm fucking serious.


I want Childress to stick around, so PTI's Tony Kornheiser can continue to spout off about how much he looks like him :lmao



DJ G-D said:


> Anybody see Sports Illustrated? Peter King picked the Steelers to win the Superbowl over the Packers. Thats a pick outta left field.
> 
> And had the 9ers and Seahawks at 8-8.


Peter King=Certified idiot with this pick

Packers are a good pick, but instead I could see Ravens going to the Super Bowl.....undoubtedly though the Colts are favorite to repeat as AFC Champs.

Maybe Raiders :side: nah I'm kidding myself


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Raiders might be halfway decent.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MetalX said:


> They would if they played in that division, sadly they play in AFC North.


*The AFC North plays the AFC East this year. I think that's what he's talking about. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Packers are a good pick, but instead I could see Ravens going to the Super Bowl.....undoubtedly though the Colts are favorite to repeat as AFC Champs.


Why do people think the Packers will be so good? Maybe if they get home field somehow and the playoffs go through Lambeau. Green Bay's defense is suspect at best, terrible at worst. If they can get their shit together defensively, I would agree that they are a legit threat.



LadyCroft said:


> *The AFC North plays the AFC East this year. I think that's what he's talking about. *


You're kind for giving him that out.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Probably because Rodgers is pretty damn good, but only if his O line starts protecting the damn kid.

But I want to see them fail anyways.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

TKOK™ said:


> Raiders might be halfway decent.


They better not. If they do 8-8 or better, I am 20 bucks poorer.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's pretty amazing how Favre leaves Green Bay, and here comes this kid who nobody knows, who went from holding a clipboard to being a top 5 QB and pretty much a household name within 2 years. My favorite QB in the league atm.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if we see Rodgers in the top 3 for MVP this year. I agree with above on their suspect d. I can't see the ravens making it past the first round of the playoffs. Vegas used to be real good on Baltimore, but I think it caught up to them the past few years.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't think Rodgers was all that unknown was he?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Unknown no, but obviously unproven. He was pretty highly thought of and coveted coming into the draft. Anytime you take a QB in the first you're hoping he will be great.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *I don't think Rodgers was all that unknown was he?*


Rodgers was almost the #1 pick, and it was only like the day before the NFL Draft where news came out that the 49ers were going with Alex Smith.

He wasn't really unknown, but after falling in the Draft, he was unproven and people doubted he would have a good career.

They were wrong, the guy is a machine...and it will be him, not the Packers D, that will lead the Packers to the Super Bowl.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That D will have to make plays to get there. A QB alone can't win a Super Bowl.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hopefully for the Packers the get the #2 ranked d instead of the one that showed up in the playoffs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Exactly. Or you can be like the Colts and have a shitty D all year, but they figure out how to make plays instead of giving them up in the playoffs. You have to be able to stop people to win when it counts the most.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

MrMister said:


> That D will have to make plays to get there. A QB alone can't win a Super Bowl.


I can understand your point and I agree with it!

But were the Saints known for their D?

Brees may not have won the Super Bowl alone since their D tightened in the 2nd half, but he contributed more than anyone else.

Just saying!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Saints D were definitely not a good defense statistically, but I'm pretty sure without looking it up that they created a lot of turnovers. Turnovers are the difference in winning games, as cliche as it is.

That Saints pick 6 made a huge impact in that Super Bowl right?

And of course the QB contributes the most in a passing offense. The QB touches the ball every play, the offense flows through him. Rodgers is the same way. I'm also pretty sure I said somewhere in this thread that if the Packers's defense can make plays and stop people, Green Bay will be dangerous; dangerous as in legit Super Bowl threat. It's obvious Green Bay's offense is good enough to win a Super Bowl, but it takes more than a good...even great offense to win a Super Bowl.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Saints D made plays when it was needed. IE end of NFC title game and in the superbowl, t hey don't make those plays They may not be champs. Especially in the NFC title game cause that was with under a minute to go and the Vikings were driving.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Defenses and offenses need to rise to the occasion in big games. The teams who's offenses and defenses do that win big games. Those that don't... well they go home. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Defenses and offenses need to rise to the occasion in big games. The teams who's offenses and defenses do that win big games. Those that don't... well they go home. *


And then there are those rare games where both teams rise to the occasion in all phases and we get to witness a legend unfold before us.

The Rams/Titans Super Bowl comes to mind, or the Steelers/Cardinals.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Those are true blessings to behold. *


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I don't think the Packers defense is that bad. They were a top 5 defense last year. Injuries have derailed their secondary, but their d-line still looks solid. And I'm a fan of their linebackers. Hawk, Barrett, and Matthews. That's a really good group.

But even so, I could see the offense carrying them. As far as QBs go, it's Brees/Manning/Brady. With Rodgers right effing there at number 4. He looks poised to hit the next level.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Mikey Damage said:


> I don't think the Packers defense is that bad. They were a top 5 defense last year. Injuries have derailed their secondary, but their d-line still looks solid. And I'm a fan of their linebackers. Hawk, Barrett, and Matthews. That's a really good group.
> 
> But even so, I could see the offense carrying them. As far as QBs go, it's Brees/Manning/Brady. With Rodgers right effing there at number 4. He looks poised to hit the next level.


I just saw on ESPN that Mort and Shefter picked the Packers to go to the Super Bowl, they seem to be the sexy pick this year like the Colts last year.

But I still think Peyton is poised for another run, don't count out Tom Brady either!

Plus Jason Campbell out west could change the face of that division, with Raiders winning 

Yes I had Raiders, and winning in the same sentence!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Brady's not making it anywhere near the Super Bowl. You're all talking about shitty defenses, but damn, the Pats' is shit.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

The patriots will surprise everyone this year, the defense is being talked down for a while but I'm feeling a good run with tom brady back on form and away from injury. Still think they will get a thrashing in the superbowl though, but I can see them there!

I admit being English I dont know as much as most of you on here but its just a feelin


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nah, their D is BAD. Starting CB Leigh Bodden and starting DE Ty Warren are on IR, Mangold is still holding out, and they still have no running game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Apparently Moss is crying about not being wanted. And yes, the Pats defense is turrible. I'll be glad if the Pats finish 3rd in the East. Won't be shocked though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I just hope the Pats lose this Sunday... ya hurr me?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well if Moss feels unwanted he'll take a lot of plays off. That should help.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*
I hope he takes the entire day off come Sunday.


Knowing my luck though he'll get traded to the Ravens or Steelers  *


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes, the Ravens need another 30+ year old WR.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah but that's not just some run-of-the-mill 30+ year old.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Moss is still great, when he wants to be. There's no doubt.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Steve Smith's the best skill-position player over 30 in the NFL.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

I am going to win our fantasy football league. That is all.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF said:


> Steve Smith's the best skill-position player over 30 in the NFL.


That is such a homer statement. I like homerism though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

When you think about it, it's kinda true. If he had an elite QB throwing to him, he'd be a HOF lock. He's much more athletic than the guys you'd possibly rate above him, too (Moss/Wayne).


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

dondeluis said:


> I am going to win our fantasy football league. That is all.


*I'm not.. The league I'm in I ended up with Kolb as QB 

I have a nice tight end though.*


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Are you in our league?

haha Kolb is probably better than my Matt Ryan/Alex Smith tandem.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Naw I'm in another league. I was too late to get into the WF league. 

Right now, in my league I'd trade Kolb for Matt Ryan *


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Im pretty happy with my team for a 15 team league. See my roster below. My RBs are a little questionable though.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

I think Matt Ryan will have a fantastic year. He was really good for a rookie and fell last year partially due to injury, but I think this could be one of his best years in the NFL. 

I am excited to see how Kolb will do this year, I am hearing a lot of comparisons to Aaron Rodgers, but I highly doubt he will be that good.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF said:


> When you think about it, it's kinda true. If he had an elite QB throwing to him, he'd be a HOF lock. He's much more athletic than the guys you'd possibly rate above him, too (Moss/Wayne).


In all seriousness I like Steve Smith a lot. I could do without his constant jawing, but the dude plays as hard and is as talented as anyone in the league.



LadyCroft said:


> *I'm not.. The league I'm in I ended up with Kolb as QB
> 
> I have a nice tight end though.*


Yes you do. I'll probably always covet your tight end too.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

^^^ keep it in your pants or post pics. 

Buy Matt Ryan. He'll be really good this year. Possibly great.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Yes you do. I'll probably always covet your tight end too.


*Well there's not too many linebackers in the NFL than can cover my tight end. 


oh wait you said covet. 

Well my tight end is the only good position I have. Well I do have a good wide out as well. 



Mikey, I'd love to get Matt Ryan but nobody is stupid enough to trade him for Kolb *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> ^^^ keep it in your pants or post pics.
> 
> Buy Matt Ryan. He'll be really good this year. Possibly great.


You think I'm talking about her ass? Nah, she has Antonio Gates and I have Rivers. That'd be a good combo to have.



LadyCroft said:


> *Well there's not too many linebackers in the NFL than can cover my tight end.
> 
> oh wait you said covet.
> 
> Well my tight end is the only good position I have. Well I do have a good wide out as well.*


Who are your RB's? I can't remember.



> *
> Mikey, I'd love to get Matt Ryan but nobody is stupid enough to trade him for Kolb *


Gates for Celek. Right now. Make it happen.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> You think I'm talking about her ass? Nah, she has Antonio Gates and I have Rivers. That'd be a good combo to have.
> 
> 
> 
> Who are your RB's? I can't remember.


*Frank Gore - Good

Shonn Green - Meh

Beanie Wells - meh 


Jerome Harrison - meh

Arian Foster- meh
*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Arian Foster is not meh.

I wanted Arian Foster so badly during my draft, but his auction price got to up 25. Too high for me. I thought I could get him for like 12. :side:

Anyway, Foster will be great. 1100 yards rushing. 300 yards receiving. I'm really high on him.

disclaimer: i have been known to be wrong once or twice in the past


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Really Mikey? 

I start three of those. So foster should start instead of Wells right?*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Celek is a solid TE, he won't let you down.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd start Gore, Wells, Foster.

Foster is looking amazing and Derek Anderson is the QB in Zona which means Wells will get a lot of carries, Greene needs to split with Tomlinson most likely I'd bench him.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

yes, really...i've been wrong ... once.

oh, re: foster vs wells. wells will be sharing time with tim hightower. wells had some turnover, and pass-blocking issues this preseason. he didn't have a good one. if i were to guess, i'd say it's 60/40 for playing time between wells and hightower.

but foster is the number one guy in houston. no split time down there.

edit: i think anderson will be better than the media is depicting. he wont be a pro-bowler or anything ... but not ass-garbage neither. too many weapons in fitzgerald, breaston, wells, hightower. it's not like the offense will depend on him. that should make it easier on him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DJ G-D said:


> Celek is a solid TE, he won't let you down.


He's an Eagle though. I don't want Eagles on my team.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> He's an Eagle though. I don't want Eagles on my team.


When it comes to fantasy, I couldn't care less if you were on the Eagles or Cowboys. If Tony Romo is the best QB around in a draft, hell I'll take him.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Frank Gore - Good
> 
> Shonn Green - Meh
> 
> ...


Shonn Greene, meh??????

No. Shone Greene- just as good as Frank Gore.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DJ G-D said:


> When it comes to fantasy, I couldn't care less if you were on the Eagles or Cowboys. If Tony Romo is the best QB around in a draft, hell I'll take him.


I'm not serious GD. That was just my subtle way of saying the Eagles suck. And do, suck that is. Eagles suck.

I'm glad I got Celek, like you said he's a good stat TE.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

dondeluis said:


> Shonn Greene, meh??????
> 
> No. Shone Greene- just as good as Frank Gore.


Hahahahahahah. He hasn't even been a starter for a full season and you are saying he's just as good as a Top 5 Back in the League. Jet fans are hilarious.



MrMister said:


> I'm not serious GD. That was just my subtle way of saying the Eagles suck. And do, suck that is. Eagles suck.
> 
> I'm glad I got Celek, like you said he's a good stat TE.


Nah I figured, they suck.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think Shonn Green is pretty good but yeah top 5 is a little too much.

I'm curious how awesome Chester Taylor is gonna be for the Bears. Guy is fantastic but few people noticed because he was AP's back up (I prefer him by the way, he doesn't fuck up at key moments).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If the Bears line sucks as bad as Mikey says it does, Taylor is probably dead in the water. If he gets blocking, he is a quality warhorse.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Good point.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I think Shonn Green is pretty good but yeah top 5 is a little too much.
> 
> I'm curious how awesome Chester Taylor is gonna be for the Bears. Guy is fantastic but few people noticed because he was AP's back up (I prefer him by the way, he doesn't fuck up at key moments).


I think the jury is still out on Green. He has shown he can be a very powerful back, but its still too early, wait until at least he was 1 full season as a starter under his belt.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

McQueen said:


> I think Shonn Green is pretty good but yeah top 5 is a little too much.
> 
> I'm curious how awesome Chester Taylor is gonna be for the Bears. Guy is fantastic but few people noticed because he was AP's back up (I prefer him by the way, he doesn't fuck up at key moments).


Chester Taylor better not get that many carries, because I just picked up Matt Forte :argh:

And some friend of mine in my league picked Shonn Green before Michael Turner and Mendenhall :cussin:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Isn't LT going to get some carries as well? 

Give me Turner and Rashad instead of Greene.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Seems like you would always want a back that gets most of the carries over a back that splits time. The single back is slowly being phased out too, so the single warhorses are few.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Um, bench Beanie. He isn't even starting. Not this week, at least.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

oh man just did a draft with my friends. In our league Passing TDs are with 6 points. They are a bunch of idiots

This was a 12 team league.
Our resident Colts homer, took Peyton 3rd overall.
I took Drew Brees 8th overall. Then in the 2nd round the retardedness began. After someone took Aaron Rogers, Tony Romo followed, then it was Brady, Schaub until someone eventually took Jay Cutler and Brett Favre in the 2nd round :no:

My team's starters are
Drew Brees
Reggie Wayne
Marques Colston
Ryan Matthews(my 3rd round pick)
Joseph Addai(I took Donald Brown later on)
Flex- Hakeem Nicks
Owen Daniels
Bengals/Cards D
Neil Rackers kicker

I also picked up Beanie Wells in the 9th round haha.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Your RBs are horrible


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh btw, we're less than 24 hours from an NFL game that counts. High fives all around.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Predictions anybody?

I am predicting a game ending Favre interception....


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

WWF said:


> Your RBs are horrible


That is definitely my weakest link. However, I have a lot of confidence in Ryan Matthews, and I get the impression Donald Brown will take over for Addai. Either way there is nothing wrong with having the Colts starting RB on your team.

Also nothing wrong with leaning on Colts and Saints.

Saints win 31-28 

4td passes for Drew Brees to Marques Colston.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Saints 88-6. Okay 44-14.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I am going to say 21-10 in favor of the saints. I am calling a 49ers victory at candlestick park the following week against the Saints.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

dondeluis said:


> That is definitely my weakest link. However, I have a lot of confidence in Ryan Matthews, and I get the impression Donald Brown will take over for Addai. *Either way there is nothing wrong with having the Colts starting RB on your team.*
> 
> Also nothing wrong with leaning on Colts and Saints.
> 
> ...


You mean besides the fact that they pass more than any team in the NFL?


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

While that's true. Addai catches a lot, not to mention, easy short yardage TDs.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

If I am wrong-I will quote this post at the end of the season and accept the fact that I was wrong. I'm going to post something that many of you may disagree with, but I'd like to see some responses to see if I can convince anyone, maybe even a little bit. Because I feel this team isn't getting the credit they deserve heading into the season. 

I'm very surprised not many people are taking notice in the Chiefs. I don't think highly of them (I'm a realist, not a homer fan.) But this year, I am very optimistic they can win the division.

They have Jamaal Charles (fast and explosive) and Thomas Jones (strong and power-runner) coming off of 1,000-yard seasons. Charles was 11th in the league because he didn't play much, but his YPC average was higher than the top 10 rushers. The Chiefs also have a WR they drafted that played RB as a college player, Dexter McCluster, who's incredibly fast. Our O-line should take another step forward with the additions this offseason. WR Dwayne Bowe has a simple drop-issue that can be solved, maybe. WR Chris Chambers did well in the little time he played with KC after being released by San Diego in the middle of the season.

Now the defense. OLB Tamba Hali is an underrated pass rusher. ILB Derrick Johnson got little playing time for some reason, but in the playing time he got, he applied a lot of damage. He had three INTs and had the 4th most INT return yards among all NFL players. Most importantly, I'm pumped to see our defensive backs. CB Brandon Flowers has gotten better since coming out of V-Tech. I'm PUMPED for S Eric Berry. I haven't felt this great about an NFL rookie in a while (minus Glenn Dorsey, who hasn't had the electrifying career many thought he'd have as a DL.) CB Javier Arenas also played for Alabama. All three DBs I mentioned are fast. If any of those three, or Derrick Johnson get an interception and if they have a couple blockers to work with, then they can set the KC offense up in a nice spot.

Special teams. Same kicker and same punter. New return guys are Javier Areanas and Dexter McCluster-both rookies. Areanas has the number one duties and McCluster is the backup for kickoffs and punt returns. 

I'm also excited with the coaching staff and the additions of Charlie Weis and Romeo Crennel. These two, along with some position coaches, who've had success as coordinators at one point, now back to position coaching, will help our players get better.

3 three seasons I am optimistic
-Easy schedule-Look at the run defenses we are going up against. Nothing scary with the exception of a couple teams. Charles, Jones (and McCluster, probably) will get a lot of carries per game and our RBs will be pretty fresh.
-Easy division-This is self explanatory for most. Denver just lost their LB and Josh McDaniels hasn't done well so far.. Oakland will slightly improve.
-Chargers will disappoint-I just feel like people over-look this team. I think with all the other NFL players signing, Vincent Jackson will sign after his suspension, but maybe not, who knows. This San Diego team does not have the depth that they had three years ago. Without Marcus McNeil, Ryan Matthews will struggle.

My only fear is Matt Cassel, but hey, working in the offseason with these guys and the addition of two good lineman and McCluster/Jones should help him out, so he can only go up. But he's going to be the third highest paid QB this year behind Peyton Manning and Brett Favre according to Bill Williamson of ESPN. Not sure if he'll play like a highly paid player. 


Overall, I think nine wins is a doable task for KC and it might be enough to win the weak division. Most likely, all the playoff teams will have a better record, but if they win the division, they will host a playoff game, so that will be an advantage. Many Chiefs fans are back on the bandwagon in KC. I really feel like KC will be the surprise. Just wanted to get that out there. The first game is on a Monday night, the FINAL game of week 1. Check out KC that night


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sure the Chiefs could be a shocker team. Almost any team can, that's been proven year after year. Football really is just working together and keeping morale up. There is very little disparity in talent across the league.

Have you seen Matthews run so far? He looks pretty good. We won't know what he can really do until the game goes full speed though. If Matthews continues to shine, the Chargers will win the West easily. This doesn't mean the Chiefs won't and can't challenge for a wild card.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Sure the Chiefs could be a shocker team. Almost any team can, that's been proven year after year. Football really is just working together and keeping morale up. There is very little disparity in talent across the league.
> 
> Have you seen Matthews run so far? He looks pretty good. We won't know what he can really do until the game goes full speed though. If Matthews continues to shine, the Chargers will win the West easily. This doesn't mean the Chiefs won't and can't challenge for a wild card.


True. But I really believe that the Chiefs can pull off a Miami Dolphins surprise. They'd be the best candidate for that. I have to say that I disagree with the wild card. There are too many good teams in the AFC. It wouldn't surprise me if a team won 10 games this year and missed the playoffs.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

dondeluis said:


> oh man just did a draft with my friends. In our league Passing TDs are with 6 points. They are a bunch of idiots
> 
> This was a 12 team league.
> Our resident Colts homer, took Peyton 3rd overall.
> ...


romo.. favre ... lol. terrible.

schaub should be among the first QBs taken if it's 6 points per TD. But yeah.... your RB are terrible. If they were dumb with their QBs, there should have been some prime RBs available in the second round. What gives man?

Matthews is fine. But Addai/Brown ... meh. Any decent RBs still available as free agents?


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Nah. Right before I took Addai, some guy took Jamaal Charles. After that Addai was the prime RB. Im hoping Addai, Donald Brown or Beanie Wells can become a solid RB2. I think Ryan Matthews is a good RB1. Every team has their holes, and mine is RB.

I took Reggie Wayne in the 2nd round.

EDIT- Our Colts homer has caved in and traded me Jamaal Charles for Joseph Addai . Now I think I can say I have ok RBs.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Vikes to win tonight. Should be a great game to open the season. I don't see the Vikings turning the ball over nearly as much as they did during the NFC title game.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Vikings won't turn the ball over as much but with them missing a couple of players and Favre looking a little rusty I just can't see them winning a shootout with the Saints tonight.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Busbrain1 said:


> True. But I really believe that the Chiefs can pull off a Miami Dolphins surprise. They'd be the best candidate for that. I have to say that I disagree with the wild card. There are too many good teams in the AFC. It wouldn't surprise me if a team won 10 games this year and missed the playoffs.


If they have 10 wins they will contend for the wild card. That's all I said. I didn't say they would get a wild card. Realistically I'm not impressed with that head coach that have. He's probably one of the most unimpressive head coaches in the league.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I really see the Saints pulling out a win against the Vikes. I think Favre is a bit rusty and they are at New Orleans. I'd be surprised to see if the Vikes pull this one out of their asses.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If Vikings win tonight they will win the Super Bowl. That's about how little I like their chances to win tonight.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I also liked Ray Lewis' comments about the Jets today. :lmao 

All the Jet fans are crying... wasn't your head coach the guy last year that said the Jets were going to the Superbowl? Double standards... Yall can talk trash but when someone talks trash about the Jets, yall play the high ground game.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

alright. Here is my crapptacular fantasy team. I did an auction draft, and it was the first one ever ... my inexperience hurt me. I got muscled off the guys I wanted, since I didn't know how to manage my money. I had $25 dollars left from the starting point of $200.

QB - Joe Flacco / Matt Ryan

RB - Chris Johnson / Pierre Thomas / Knowshon Moreno / Brandon Jacobs / Tim Hightower

WR - Roddy White / Wes Welker / Jacoby Jones / Mike Wallace / Dez Bryant / TJ Housemendezah

TE - Vernon Davis

K - Garrett Hartley 

DEF - Dallas


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

DJ G-D said:


> I also liked Ray Lewis' comments about the Jets today. :lmao
> 
> All the Jet fans are crying... wasn't your head coach the guy last year that said the Jets were going to the Superbowl? Double standards... Yall can talk trash but when someone talks trash about the Jets, yall play the high ground game.


What Jets fans are crying? Hell, I happy the Jets are relevant instead of a doormat or an also-ran team. If it takes the coach being a loudmouth asshole, so be it. It all gets settled on the field in the end anyway.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Mikey Damage said:


> alright. Here is my crapptacular fantasy team. I did an auction draft, and it was the first one ever ... my inexperience hurt me. I got muscled off the guys I wanted, since I didn't know how to manage my money. I had $25 dollars left from the starting point of $200.
> 
> QB - Joe Flacco / Matt Ryan
> 
> ...


I see it as a pretty good team. How many teams?

Flaaco/Ryan isnt a bad QB tandem.

YOu have the best RB and Pierre Thomas and Knowshon will be a solid RB 2.
Your receivers are good. Roddy White is a clear #1 WR, and Wes Welker is healthy, should be a good #2.

Good TE.
Kicker plays for arguably the best offence. And Dallas has a good D.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> alright. Here is my crapptacular fantasy team. I did an auction draft, and it was the first one ever ... my inexperience hurt me. I got muscled off the guys I wanted, since I didn't know how to manage my money. I had $25 dollars left from the starting point of $200.
> 
> QB - Joe Flacco / Matt Ryan
> 
> ...


Yeah, did one w/ my friends yesterday as well. Wasn't an auction, though. Only 8 team, btw.

QB: Joe Flacco/Ben Roethlisberger
RB: Rashard Mendenhall/LeSean McCoy/Cedric Benson/Arian Foster/Ahmad Bradshaw
WR: Andre Johnson/Steve Smith/Steve Smith/Michael Crabtree/Malcolm Floyd
TE: Jason Witten
K: Rob Bironas
D/ST: Dallas

Me and my friend agreed to a (NYG) Steve Smith and Malcolm Floyd deal for Ryan Grant. I'm going to end up getting Calvin Johnson one way or another as well.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

That's a nice group of RBs. 

My team is in a 8-team league, by the way.

edit: be wary of Dallas' defense. Their secondary is shaky. I'm going to have a kinda short leash.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, I actually just traded Ahmad Bradshaw for the SF defense. Needed another for matchups. Got the Grant trade done as well. 

Anyway, back to football. Brees is gonna kill Minnesota's secondary.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas' secondary is no more shaky than most other secondaries. Secondaries get lit up in this league. The main problem with Dallas is lack of turnovers. 

In the context of fantasy I don't even know how or what a defense does. I'm sure it's something that has nothing to do with an actual game.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

I gotta go with the Saints for the win tonight. I want the Vikings, but oh well.
I was just wondering who else thinks Favre may be a little rusty tonight? Possibly a quick Saints beginning half and then sit on their defense for the second half?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Favre will be a lot rusty tonight. It's part of why I think the Saints are gonna win big.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm sure after the 4th pick he throws tonight Favre is going to think "Why did I come back again?" I can see the Saints Defense getting a lot of INT's against him again especially since like you said MrMister he'll be very rusty.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I also predict an Adrian Peterson fumble.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brees is gonna terrorise that secondary.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Is there only one game on tonight? and the rest are on sunday?

What my sky says in england


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Brees is gonna terrorise that secondary.


He'll be able to because that Saints O line will stone wall the Vikes' front four. Give Brees time and he'll decimate any secondary in the game.



tomkim4 said:


> Is there only one game on tonight? and the rest are on sunday?
> 
> What my sky says in england


Correct. Only one game tonight, the rest are on Sunday save two, which will be on Monday.

Good to see our friends across the pond enjoying our vastly different form of football.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Always hated american football because of how slow it is and the stoppages even though i watched the superbowl every year, then last year I bought madden and finally understood the game and cant get enough 

I might take a year out of studying next year to travel america and near the top of my priorities is to see a few sports events, The gillete stadium would be my first stop


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think more people would enjoy both sports if they didn't look at them as being mutually exclusive. It's easy to enjoy both sports! I think people get hung up on the name alone and don't give each sport a chance.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There's something to that for sure Sabrina. Also American Football is complex and vastly different from anything out there. It's not accessible to new viewers. Most Americans don't even understand the game, but they watch it because they have most of their life.

A little over an hour til kickoff. This is good.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think that's also why a lot of females can't get into it.. they just can't understand the intricacies of the game. I've been around it my entire life with my dad being a football coach so it's second nature to me. But most of my girlfriends don't really care for it.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *I think that's also why a lot of females can't get into it.. they just can't understand the intricacies of the game. I've been around it my entire life with my dad being a football coach so it's second nature to me. But most of my girlfriends don't really care for it.*


Well you don't have to understand the concept of Cover 2 to enjoy the game, but yeah you need a basic understanding of what's going on or you're just watching people run around. That basic understanding is more complex than pretty much any other sport.

The game has a higher learning curve than most if not all other sports. In my experience, a female has to be born into watching football to enjoy it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cover 2 leaves only 7 men in the box which leaves the defense vulnerable to the running attack.


I'm just sayin. *


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

The only reason my mom got into football was because of John Madden and when he used to draw up the circles on the slow-mo.











You know... like that. :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Cover 2 leaves only 7 men in the box which leaves the defense vulnerable to the running attack.
> 
> 
> I'm just sayin. *


It's weaker against the pass to the middle of the field unless you have a great Mike backer like Derrick Brooks was.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I know Madden pretty much became a characterize of himself but I loved the guy.

Brek, 4-3 or 3-4? *yeah to those of you who don't know, my dad is a defensive coach **


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

In today's game you gotta go 3-4. I like 4-3 better though. 4-3 can still work in today's game though. The Vikings have one of the better defenses in the league.

Taylor Swift really is very mediocre.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Dad says he prefers 3-4 too because there's more blitz options... But he says you have to have the right personnel for it...and on the high school level you hardly ever have the right personnel. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No I like 4-3 better. But in today's game 3-4 is better because of the blitz options and because you have 4 linebackers better suited for pass coverage. You've really weak against the run unless you have a great NT. NT is the engine that makes the 3-4 run.

Sending 5 isn't really a blitz anymore though since that happens nearly every play these days.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats because I don't play for a High School team. If I did i'd be a superstar, and the creepy old dude banging all the senior chicks.

Yeah, i'm kinda like Matthew McConaughey.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Send 9 and pray it works. 



:lmao @ McDreamy*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

John Grudenface is better than Jackface.



LadyCroft said:


> *Send 9 and pray it works. *


Jesus plays Free Safety. Should be ok.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

If AP doesn't fumble the shit out of the ball and Percy Harvin isn't standing on the sidelines with a headache then the Vikes should take this. If not then I owe a couple of co-workers $20.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

scrilla said:


> If AP doesn't fumble the shit out of the ball and Percy Harvin isn't standing on the sidelines with a headache then the Vikes should take this. If not then I owe a couple of co-workers $20.


May as well start paying up now son.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The way I see it's pretty simple. Brees is the better QB. If he gets time because of the protection of the Saints' O line, the Saints are going to score often. More often than the Vikings will.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

16 mins my dudes!


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I really wish they didn't waste our time with The Dave Matthew's Band.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hopefully Dave Matthews Band's tourbus spills some shit in the river down in Nawlin's as part of the clean up effort.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

This preview of SVU prob. the best thing of this pre-show. Mariska looking gooooood.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I love Burning Down the House so I didn't mind the last song. That's not a Dave Matthews Band song though of course.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

DJ G-D said:


> This preview of SVU prob. the best thing of this pre-show. Mariska looking gooooood.


Not to mention it's going to have Desmond from Lost. 

Saints got this 21-10.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

HERE WE GOOOOOO


WHEN THE SAINTS GO MARCHING IN


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep Saints roll. I'm thinking a bigger blowout...44-14.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Reminds me of when I was at the opener 2 years ago at Giants stadium, amazing atmosphere. I'd love to be a the Superdome right now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There are NFL games and then there's the Superdome. It's awesome.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm expecting a shoot out since both teams don't have particularly strong secondaries...38-35.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

There aren't exactly many teams with a good secondary... most teams have eh ones at best.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Who does have a secondary to stop the Saints? Seriously? They pose an incredible task to stop.

It's not that secondaries are bad, it's just fucking hard to do. A DB has to have a very short memory.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

KICKOFF PLZ


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

No Darren Sharper tonight


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep Sharper is out at least 6 weeks it looks like.

NFL is back baby.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

DJ G-D said:


> There aren't exactly many teams with a good secondary... most teams have eh ones at best.


What I should have said is that they don't very good secondaries but both have a very good passing attack.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Yeah Reggie thats how you do it. :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Their secondaries are good enough. But yeah both offenses were very good last year. Saints will be very good again this year. Not sold on the Vikes just yet, they have guys hurt.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brees ripping shit up already.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That was quick...

That's because Brees is fucking awesome.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

2 minute TD? Vikes will have to do better than that if they want to even have a chance to win this ting.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Damn, barely had a chance to settle in and the Saints already score.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

:lmao


Thats all I gotta say.


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

WHOOOO! Been waiting all the day for the game and a good start so far! So glad the season is here!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I have to say, and I said this last year, just not here (cause I wasn't here), the Saints offense is one of the most unstoppable forces I've ever seen in football when it's hitting on all cylinders.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Doesn't top Greatest Show on Turf though. But its damn good.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I hope Tracy picks Farve off again.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

AP is a beast, now only if he could work on his fumbles this season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

2nd and 30? Vikes can't do this shit and hope to win.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

:lmao


My friend whose a Vikings fan just told me to blow Eli. I think hes mad.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brees is fuckin awesome.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Brees > You


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We might as well crown the guy League MVP.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah the Madden Curse is gonna get him.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I wish Tony Romo or Jerry Jones would be on the Madden Cover...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ray Lewis is the only man immune to that so far so you might be right.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Ray Lewis is the only man immune to that so far so you might be right.


Even the Madden curse knows not to mess with Ray Lewis.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Saints are really goin for that ball when AP carries it. And they should. AP's passed the tests so far.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

You know its football season when the coors commercials are back!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*We need a tom-foolery play sooner or later from the old man.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *We need a tom-foolery play sooner or later from the old man.*


You think he'll throw his back out this time?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm still feeling an interception and then have Favre cry after the game.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i should have benched pierre thomas this weekend.

fucksticks.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think there's a 50/50 chance of that, yah!*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> i should have benched pierre thomas this weekend.
> 
> fucksticks.


Can I borrow "fucksticks" from you for a few days?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*fucksticks is a pretty great word, to be sure. 


*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

yes, yes you can.


dammit .. holding penalty. :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

How did he drop that INT? Meh.

Thanks Mikey...I think I might need that word watching Dallas this Sunday.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh that should have been picked....


Looks like Minnesota's defense finally got off of the bus.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Vikes are sloppy as fuck.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sabrina is right though, their D has shown up after that first drive. They were a little late, but they're here.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Yeah Harvin is gonna have a headache now...


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well there's the first from Favre.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Favre will never stop will he. Eat that sack dude.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

oh favre ... that was horrendous.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Bret doing what Bret does.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

:lmao


PAY ME MY MONEY.... IN CASH


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Favre will never stop will he. Eat that sack dude.


*But he gets away with that out in the backyard playing in his jeans and laughing it up with his boys.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *But he gets away with that out in the backyard playing in his jeans and laughing it up with his boys.*


:lmao

Well done.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Brett Favre crying during postgame? Anyone want to bet against me in this too?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well that Viking D bailed his ass out. No points off that TO.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Ah shit


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wow


And the plot thickens.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This'll be a good second half. Blocked PAT gonna come back to haunt the Vikings says MrObvious.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alright Brees needs to pick it up now.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Missed the extra point :no:, 9-7 Vikings baby

I picked them btw in our yahoo pick-em league


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Looks like the Vikings have taken away the deep ball from the Saints. And they're covering the underneath stuff well too.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Jersey Shore Time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm surprised Childress hasn't errantly wasted a Challenge flag yet.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Missed the extra point :no:, 9-7 Vikings baby
> 
> I picked them btw in our yahoo pick-em league


It wasn't missed it was blocked.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm a little surprised at how pro Saints this forum is but whatever.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I didn't see nearly as many Saints' fans last season on this forum when I viewed this thread, funny how fast things change.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

McQueen said:


> I'm a little surprised at how pro Saints this forum is but whatever.


I picked the Vikings :side:

But yeah everyones loves the Saints....most of my friends feel the same!

Plus Drew Brees isn't on my fantasy team :argh:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

who is an actual Saints fan? Versus people who are just cheering for them tonight?

I am cheering them to beat the Vikings because I cannot stand Favre nor the Vikings.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What Mikey said. I've acknowledged what good the Vikings have done so far too.

Your boy Thomas is getting some action now.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Well that Viking D bailed his ass out. No points off that TO.


The same Vikings D you said would let up 44 points?

lol @ all of you. "BREES IS GOD, HE'S WINNIN' MVP ALREADY"

yep, all 7 points they've scored right now ... go get 'em Drew :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Game's not over yet. But yeah I'll be wrong.

You're taking this a bit too seriously though aren't you DH.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Never be too confident in this league. The Saints almost blew their perfect record against the Redskins last year, so who knows what will happen tonight.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

For sure. Things change in seconds within the context of a single game.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> who is an actual Saints fan? Versus people who are just cheering for them tonight?
> 
> I am cheering them to beat the Vikings because I cannot stand Favre nor the Vikings.


The only person who has the right to cheer for the Saints without being a bandwagoner is WCW.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

That might be challenged.

@McQueen - KOP is from Louisiana so I think he's excused as well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fuck that McQueen. No one here is going to be rooting for the Saints after this game is over. This is the first game of the year. It's exciting. I like the Saints better than the Vikings. I'm gonna cheer for the Saints.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I think he meant cheer for them throughout the whole season without appearing as a bandwagoner.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Hopefully Vikings score a quick Touchdown. Then Brees throws a 99 yard td pass to Colston, thats what im waiting for.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

A Vikings TD would be nice right about now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I think he meant cheer for them throughout the whole season without appearing as a bandwagoner.


This. 

Not liking the Vikings is fine, I live in Minnesota and I don't care about that. Still prefer the Vikings over the Saints even though I think The Saints are going to win.

Liking Green Bay is pure ...gotry though. Reminds me I need to beat the crap out of my cousin before he goes into the Army.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Pierre Thomas is starting to light it up. Waiting for Brees to Colston though.

EDIT-Brees to Colston. For 7 yards?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Farve isn't connecting with anyone right now and he needs to find a target he can trust so that they actually manage this comeback before this game becomes out of reach.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DAMN IT.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Is Jared Allen playing this year or did he retire?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

YES..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

If anyone cares Brady is now the highest paid player in the NFL, he's getting 18 million per year.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

My opponent has Garrett Hartley . Too bad I forgot to put missed fg's as negatives.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Is Jared Allen playing this year or did he retire?


He cut off his Mullet so he lost his superpowers. Motherfucker is like Samson. He's been shut down tonight.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> He cut off his Mullet so he lost his superpowers. Motherfucker is like Samson. He's been shut down tonight.


Man, can't believe he cut the mullet. That's like Magnum PI shaving his stache.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Good pass, but I don't see why Minnesota isn't running more. I mean, with the bast back in football, you'd think it would be common sense.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WWF said:


> Good pass, but I don't see why Minnesota isn't running more. I mean, with the bast back in football, you'd think it would be common sense.


I sense sarcasm in this post, which is a good thing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You'd think the Vikings were down by more than one TD here with what they're doing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

They believe in Farve too much to run more, and unfortunately for the Vikes, Johnson plays for the Titans.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm not surprised the Vikings are throwing it. Running obviously wouldn't hurt, but idk, they seem destined to get the ball down the field through the air.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DH said:


> I sense sarcasm in this post, which is a good thing.


By saying AP's the best back in football, which is true? CJ is a one-dimensional player, he just relies on his speed. 

Anyway, why does everybody rip Tebow for his throwing motion when Favre does the same thing?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Becoming one dimsional is not a good thing at all though, unless you have Manning. Saints picked up their offense once they started running more this half and the Vikes aren't exactly doing great in the air for this to make any sense.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Back to the game Saints are up, I dig it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

this has not been the most entertaining game.

and dear god, i did not miss all the commercial breaks. the ugly side to fooball.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

I think Steven Jackson should be considered more for the best back in the league. To get the numbers he does on that team, takes some talent.

-I am curious. With our line at 5. Does this mean this is a push in our pick em league.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> this has not been the most entertaining game.
> 
> and dear god, i did not miss all the commercial breaks. the ugly side to fooball.


I like defensive games like this actually.

I do not like the commercials that come with my favorite sport though.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WWF said:


> By saying AP's the best back in football, which is true? CJ is a one-dimensional player, he just relies on his speed.
> 
> Anyway, why does everybody rip Tebow for his throwing motion when Favre does the same thing?


CJ*2K*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

0-1 Vikings


Today was a good day.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

glad i bet on teh vikings to cover the spread on cent sports.

11 cents win for me!



MrMister said:


> I like defensive games like this actually.
> 
> I do not like the commercials that come with my favorite sport though.


not i. which is weird since im such a fan of soccer (a slow game by comparsion)

yet, slow nfl games do nothing for me. go figure.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I like defensive games like this actually.


Same here.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Saints need that kicker to get his shit together. You gotta make those mid to close range FG's.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Saints need to abandon the running game and pass every play.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

why? pierre thomas is good.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I really enjoyed that game. Both defenses played well in the second half, the Saints more-so than the Vikings of course. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I wouldn't mind if next year when TJoke is a starter that the Vikings lose every game so Childress & TJoke can get fired and go die in a gutter together.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DH said:


> CJ*2K*


But guess what? He was on a very average team with no quarterback and probably the top offensive line. AP still had 1400 yards/18 TD in an off season for him, and that's still great. You know yards don't mean shit if you don't win, right? And AP still had 4 more TDs. AP has been a model of consistency for his career and while CJ had an outstanding season, his entire game is based off of speed, which we know dies fast (look at LT). You're aware that all of the 2,000 yard rushers (bar Eric Dickerson) have had average/bad seasons the year after, correct?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Barry Sanders had almost 1500 yards rushing the year after he got 2,000. Then he retired.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That was average. For him.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WWF said:


> But guess what? He was on a very average team with no quarterback and probably the top offensive line. AP still had 1400 yards/18 TD in an off season for him, and that's still great. You know yards don't mean shit if you don't win, right? And AP still had 4 more TDs. AP has been a model of consistency for his career and while CJ had an outstanding season, his entire game is based off of speed, which we know dies fast (look at LT). *You're aware that all of the 2,000 yard rushers (bar Eric Dickerson) have had average/bad seasons the year after, correct?*


You type that like it's a huge number of running backs to discuss. We've only had 6 running backs to rush for 2,000.

Dickerson - 1200 yards in 14 games

Barry Sanders - 1491 yards in 16 games

OJ Simpson - 1100 yards in 14 games

Terrell Davis - 200 yards in 4 games

Jamal Lewis - 1000 yards in 12 games

There may be a dip in touchdown production (I didn't pay attention to the stat, and I've already closed the tabs on the players, so I'm not going to look them up again) but yard production still looks good to me.

Point is... sample size is too small to use as dismissive evidence in an argument.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

7 fumbles is never a good thing, even if you get 18 TDs. Johnson might have been on a average team but the thing is everybody knew he was going to run yet still couldn't stop the guy; if that doesn't make him one of the best then I don't know what does.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WWF said:


> But guess what? He was on a very average team with no quarterback and probably the top offensive line. AP still had 1400 yards/18 TD in an off season for him, and that's still great. You know yards don't mean shit if you don't win, right? And AP still had 4 more TDs. AP has been a model of consistency for his career and while CJ had an outstanding season, his entire game is based off of speed, which we know dies fast (look at LT). You're aware that all of the 2,000 yard rushers (bar Eric Dickerson) have had average/bad seasons the year after, correct?


You mad?

It's also funny that you chose to leave out the fact that Peterson had more fumbles last season than Johnson has had in his career (which I'm aware has been short).

And lol @ the winning thing. It wasn't Johnson's fault Kerry Collins was blowing cock for the beginning of the season. Johnson still played good during that time, so idk what that's about.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Johnson needs to have a great season this year before he can be called the best. He does that, and he is the best hands down. Especially since AP is a development on the receiving end of the game.

I think it's a toss up between Jackson and AP, but CJ can surpass this year. I hate to crown a RB before we see if he has staying power. The RB position has become very flash in the pan. I will say that if DeAngelo Williams can stay healthy, I think he can develop an honorable mention in the conversation.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It doesn't matter if he has staying power; we're talking about the here and now. Based on last year, Johnson is clearly the best RB in the game from a statistical standpoint. Now that could change by mid season if Johnson turns out to be a fluke. CJ is a liability as a blocker, but that's ok if he can produce.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Johnson also rushed for 1200 yards in his rookie year, and so he's shown nothing but good things since arriving.

Also, claiming that he only uses his speed shows retardation and the sign of a person who's never seen a game of his. Using his speed _against_ him is stupid, and besides, I've seen him break tackle after tackle to get the job done


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He can't break tackles like AP can though. That has to be conceded. AP can throw a forearm shiver or stiff arm and knock a guy five yards. CJ can't do that. He doesn't need to though with his quickness and speed. Johnson is also really patient, he uses his blockers extremely effectively. He has that luxury though with his uncanny burst of quickness and speed.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

MrMister said:


> It doesn't matter if he has staying power; we're talking about the here and now. Based on last year, Johnson is clearly the best RB in the game from a statistical standpoint. Now that could change by mid season if Johnson turns out to be a fluke. CJ is a liability as a blocker, but that's ok if he can produce.


I'd prefer an all around back like Jackson, who does everything well.

I think it does matter if he has staying power. Most people don't say Drew Brees is the best QB in the league. Surely if a QB has a great season this year, they won't be put ahead of Brady/Manning.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> I'd prefer an all around back like Jackson, who does everything well.
> 
> I think it does matter if he has staying power. Most people don't say Drew Brees is the best QB in the league. Surely if a QB has a great season this year, they won't be put ahead of Brady/Manning.


I like an all around back too. Blocking is severely underrated in a RB.

I'd agree about the staying power, but CJ just came off the best yards from scrimmage year of ALL TIME. That's a big deal. He's in Marshall Faulk company, one of the best RB's ever.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

You know who is a RB who I think will hit that elite level?

Rashad Mendenhall. He's got good size, speed, and hands. Just needs to put it altogether. Could have a monster season in Pittsburgh.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i want that to happen badly but i don't see it happening


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

I think Mike Wallace is going to have a big season.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Hope so! Drafted him. I hope he takes over Holmes' production numbers.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Not sure if it's been posted but Vikings/Saints got big numbers.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> You know who is a RB who I think will hit that elite level?
> 
> Rashad Mendenhall. He's got good size, speed, and hands. Just needs to put it altogether. Could have a monster season in Pittsburgh.


I like him too but is Pittsburgh's O line good enough to help him get monster numbers?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

TKOK™ said:


> Not sure if it's been posted but Vikings/Saints got big numbers.


No offense TKOK because I know I give you a lot of shit but that is so obvious its like informing people that water is wet.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Really? Water's wet? Damn these lies I've been fed all my life...

But yeah, no surprise it was a huge draw. NFL is a draw.

And for anyone with DirecTV, there's a free week to kick off the season for Sunday Ticket, so that means any games is able to be watched. Just thought I'd offer a heads up.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome, I can watch Rapelisbergerless Pittsburgh Sunday.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

McQueen said:


> No offense TKOK because I know I give you a lot of shit but that is so obvious its like informing people that water is wet.


I didn't tell the whole story actually. The game got the biggest numbers for a regular season prime timee game in 13 years.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Okay, now that is worth posting.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

NFL is popular. water is wet.

I'm not surprised. That's the last season opener until 2012.

LOCKOUT, BITCHES!! [/crazy texan charlie]


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Chiefs are gonna beat the Chargers


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If they do, I'm knocked out Week 1 in the Survivor league. I did notice Merriman isn't playing. Not that it would matter much, he's not the player he once was due to injuries.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> I like him too but is Pittsburgh's O line good enough to help him get monster numbers?


No, it's garbage.

I really don't know what direction the Steelers are gonna take this year. Last year they let Ben just throw and cut back on the running, which is just unheard of in Pittsburgh. Obviously, a lot of pressure is on Mendenhall to carry the load for the first 4. When Ben comes back, it'll depend on how that offensive line held up for Mendenhall. If Mendenhall has lacklster production, it's another season of Ben gunning it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My cousin is already convinced Green Bay is going to win the NFC North/NFC in general because the Vikings lost yesterday. :no:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Did he not see the Vikings D? Obviously not. When the Vikes offense comes around, and it will, they'll be back on top. Oh and the fact that this was just one game. We won't really know what's what until about Week 6-8. It's always like that.

@Mystery, maybe Mendenhall can make them look better than they are. Some backs can do this, jury's out on him though at the moment.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not saying the Packers (unfortunately) aren't going to be a threat this season but yeah I thought it was pretty ludicrous too. Gonna laugh when the Pack fail to protect Rodgers like last year.

There has only been one game this season for fucks sake.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah crowning shit in Week 1 is crazy. I was totally joking about giving Brees the MVP last night for the record. It was one drive, I wanted to say some ridiculous shit.

Packers will pose plenty of problems week in and week out for defenses. I just don't know about their defense. They certainly look like a playoff team right now though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hate the, "well shit we lost one game, they suck" guy. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I see them as a realistic playoff threat. Bears & Lions aren't likely threats for our division, well unless hell freezes over or we get a MiraCUTLER

I'm not holding my breath on that one.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Detroit looks more promising than the Bears long term I hate to say it.



LadyCroft said:


> *I hate the, "well shit we lost one game, they suck" guy. *


The "we won one game, we're Super Bowl champs" guy is just as bad.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> If they do, I'm knocked out Week 1 in the Survivor league. I did notice Merriman isn't playing. Not that it would matter much, he's not the player he once was due to injuries.


I must say, thats a horrible choice, even if I thought SD would win I would still pick the Titans. When are the Titans going to be better value? You want to save quality teams for later on. If you think KC sucks, use SD as your survivor option when they play in San Diego


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Detroit looks more promising than the Bears long term I hate to say it.


*I love you saying it! After watching that Stafford comeback on the Browns last year, clip I'm totally sold on the guy. *





> The "we won one game, we're Super Bowl champs" guy is just as bad.


*lol yeah they can be!*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Detroit looks more promising than the Bears long term I hate to say it.


Sadly this could be the truth. Fucking Bears, why must you make me so miserable.

Stafford is really fucking impressive though.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Detroit looks more promising than the Bears long term I hate to say it.


They may be short term too depending on Cutler's play. Doesn't bode well when both he and Martz are already making excuses about him throwing interceptions before a game's even started.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

plus, he misses his steroids.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

CUTLER SMASH!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

dondeluis said:


> I must say, thats a horrible choice, even if I thought SD would win I would still pick the Titans. When are the Titans going to be better value? You want to save quality teams for later on. If you think KC sucks, use SD as your survivor option when they play in San Diego


San Diego is notorious for starting off terribly. Yeah Tennessee is a good pick, but I'm counting on them being good.

I might just stick with SD on the chance I can make you eat those words. Of course if SD loses, I'm out...

I still got time to change that pick. I probably won't though.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Why use SD @ KC, when you can use KC @ SD later..
Besides OAK @ TEN is safer(probably no Michael Bush, hes their most dangerous player).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I really can't argue with your logic dondeluis. It really does make too much sense.


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm sort of new to these parts of WF, but does anyone know if Minnesota is going to attempt to get another WR or just wait until Rice returns around Week 8?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They picked up that Camarillo guy just a few weeks ago and he puts up decent numbers but he wasn't clicking with Favre last week.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

mvpsuperstar said:


> I'm sort of new to these parts of WF, but does anyone know if Minnesota is going to attempt to get another WR or just wait until Rice returns around Week 8?


Who are they going to get? I also think Rice coming back anywhere near full strength by week 8 is optimistic. A hip injury requiring surgery is very serious for a WR.

There best bet is to play Walker, and hope he re-clicks with Favre.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I thought they cut Walker, and got Cammarilo.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They tried Javon Walker and that didn't work. I'm sure if there were someone out there, they'd give them a try too. There's no one out there. They'd have to trade for one but that creates all sorts of economic issues. I suppose it's possible they might go after Vincent Jackson if they get desperate.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Remember how two years ago no one thought anything of Rice because TJoke was QB and all of a sudden the old guy comes in and he looks awesome. Yeah.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Remember how two years ago no one thought anything of Rice because TJoke was QB and all of a sudden the old guy comes in and he looks awesome. Yeah.


I didn't know they actually cut Walker. 

Rice was a highly touted prospect. Jackson just sucks. He's mobile, but that's it. However, they might as well go with the old gameplan. Hand the ball to AP. At least it will make my fantasy team happy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well if the Vikes end up not doing so great at least Childress will be fired which means Tavaris will be gone. No sane, competent coach would keep that guy on their team.

With that Viking D, they really should be controlling the ball with AP. Childress is a moron though so it's to be expected.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Rice was a highly touted prospect. Jackson just sucks. He's mobile, but that's it. However, they might as well go with the old gameplan. Hand the ball to AP. At least it will make my fantasy team happy.


Yeah, I think i'm the #1 T Jack/Brad Childress hater in Minnesota.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Well if the Vikes end up not doing so great at least Childress will be fired which means Tavaris will be gone. No sane, competent coach would keep that guy on their team.


He's the QB of the future!

On a side note. Childress kinda resembles Arn Anderson in McQueen's avy. Too bad that's a major diss to AA.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah thats going too far man. And I don't see it other than both guys are bald and wear glasses

Childress does look like a pedophile though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I wonder if Childress has ever gotten so drunk that he pissed himself and wanted to kick everyone's ass in the room.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Yeah thats going too far man. And I don't see it other than both guys are bald and wear glasses
> 
> Childress does look like a pedophile though.












I dunno I guess it depends on the angle. He does look more like Kornheiser.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Too bad a bullet isn't going through his skull in that picture.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Brad Childress looks like my father. Im going to be a good looking man when I get older!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If you can't cook Spagetti and are going to look like Childress when you get older you don't have a lot going for you.


----------



## Shady (Jun 25, 2004)

Its almost game time! Cant wait for tomorrow! Sam Bradford & Steven Jackson!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I feel the same way, Shady. Just...not about Bradford and Jackson.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

The Bengals will defeat the New England Patriots.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope so.  


They are getting 4 points on the line. It surprises me it's that much.*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Moss will probably take the game off, so yeah, I agree.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Moss feels like he's not "wanted", he might take the season off.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

^I hope not, or Im toast in the WF fantasy league. But Im all for him taking this one off. Honestly, if Moss was going all out, I still think we would win. I think the difference between our D and their D is greater than their O and our O. Meaning, I think the Bengals are the better team.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Doubt Randy will take the season off. He felt doubted by press when he came to NE after his debacle at Oakland and had one of the best WR seasons ever.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

How does something that happened over 3 years ago have any bearing now?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think Cincinnati has a better offense and a better defense. New England has the better QB and home field. So it should be very interesting.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not serious about Moss taking the season off. His feeling are hurt though the poor baby.



LadyCroft said:


> *I think Cincinnati has a better offense and a better defense. New England has the better QB and home field. So it should be very interesting.*


Bengals by 87.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*87... that might be a record.



Here's Jim Rome's take on Moss



Jim Rome said:



Randy Moss doesn’t have a contract beyond this season. And while he says it’s not a problem, you know it is. “When you have done so much and put so much in, it kind of feels like I am not wanted. I am taking that in stride and playing my final year out and whatever the future holds is what it holds, but it kind of a bad feeling, feeling not wanted.” You’re not taking it in stride? If you were you wouldn’t be talking about it and telling everyone how badly you feel about it. How have you not seen this move before?


It’s played a million before. You’re 33. You’re best days are behind you. After this season, they would have gotten everything they could out of you and then they’ll show you the door. Like they have everyone else before you. Turn and burn. And you may think you’re different. But so did guys like Ty Law, Mike Vrabel and Richard Seymour, guys who actually did win rings there. Sometimes you have the hammer and sometimes you don’t. They’re not going to extend you and if you really do want one more big deal now would not be the time to go into operation shut down. You’re hardly the only guy who has gone into the final year of a deal without a new one; no one wants to hear about it and talking about it won’t get you a new one. Especially if you’re a 33 year old receiver.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You do realize that Jim Rome is a complete idiot with no credibility, right?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

WWF said:


> You do realize that Jim Rome is a complete idiot with no credibility, right?


*And your opinion of him matters to me why? 

*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Just who is credible on ESPN?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I hope Knowshon Moreno plays tommorow, he's the only chance we got of making the playoffs are best non injured player right now.

On offense that isn't named Ryan Clady of course.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Because Randy still has some good legs on him and has Tom Brady throwing the ball. And since he's fighting for a new contract, he won't be tanking this season. Next year, if he gets a nice contract, he might, but not when he wants some money.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Just who is credible on ESPN?


Harold Reynolds was. 


TJ also is. He's probably the best NFL analyst they got. Chris Berman fucking sucks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tom Jackson is and always will be great, no doubt. He's definitely the best NFL guy they got. There are a few others too. I'm a fan of Mark Schlereth.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

C'mon, Swami brought back the 'stache. That makes him a badass and credible, no matter what.

Jaworski I always like. Gruden isn't bad either. Not great, but not turrible.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Clayton?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I can't stand Berman. I really can't. He makes it impossible to watch the Home Run Derby. 

He's more tolerable during football season though, but only slightly.


I do love the 'stache though.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

TKOK™ said:


> Clayton?


Nah I mean he's alright and all but he irks me. That voice of his makes me want to punch him in the face.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TKOK™ said:


> Clayton?


Yeah I like Clayton actually. I can do without Shefter and Mort though.

Jaws is really good. He used to irritate me, but I always knew he knew what he what was talking about.

The best show is on NFL Network with Rich, Mooch, Deion, and Irvin. It was better without Irvin, but it's still the best by far.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have a mustashe, what does that get me?

What is the Sunday night game tommorow again? Too lazy to look it up.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Herbestriet is actually quite good, even if it's college football.

And Schefter, although he's a reporter, is probably the best at it right now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I have a mustashe, what does that get me?
> 
> What is the Sunday night game tommorow again? Too lazy to look it up.


Cowboys vs. Redskins


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

McQueen said:


> I have a mustashe, what does that get me?
> 
> What is the Sunday night game tommorow again? Too lazy to look it up.


Cowboys/Redskins.

Should be good as long as McNabb plays, otherwise it's clear that the Cowboys will win.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh thats right, I was going to go out and harrass my buddy for being a Cowboys fan.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't think McNabb will be that much of a difference. At least HE wont be the difference. Is their line still as terrible as it was last year?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I know nothing about the Skins this year save they aren't as bad their record last year. They just didn't have a real QB or real Head Coach. And Haynesworth is worthless.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuck Haynesworth. What a fucking primadonna.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't think Cambell is as bad as his offensive line made him look is he?

Isn't he getting big props out in Oakland?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Campbell is pretty unimpressive. I won't call him terrible, but he's quite average. He's getting praise in Oakland because Al Davis is insane these days. And if he is sane, he's just trying to build the guy's confidence.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *I don't think Cambell is as bad as his offensive line made him look is he?
> 
> Isn't he getting big props out in Oakland?*


If you don't think he is as bad as the Redskinds offensive line made him look then how do you think it will be in Oakland, they have an even worse offensive line.

And this is the Raiders we are talking about here, I don't think we should trust anything they say about giving anything props that involves that franchise.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Im a big believer in Jason Campbell. Hes mobile, and when he makes a pass it is extremely accurate. He has decent arm strength. I think he can be a top 10 QB.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hell no.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

dondeluis said:


> Im a big believer in Jason Campbell. Hes mobile, and when he makes a pass it is extremely accurate. He has decent arm strength. I think he can be a top 10 QB.


I think he can as well but it will depend on the Offensive line like stated above. The AFC West might be the weakest division in the league this year. I think the Raiders have a good chance of winning it, but that's about it. They had a good pre-season and even though pre-season doesn't mean much, they never have a good pre-season.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I believe Cambell will have a better season then McNabb.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The Redskins drafted Trent Williams like 4th overall or something, so if he comes through, so will McNabb (although the line is still fairly weak).


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

SOO PUMPED for kickoff. There is nothing better in this world than Sunday Ticket.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Barring injury, Campbell should have a better season than McNabb because of the scheduling alone with 10 games altogether against the NFC West and the AFC West.

Unlike in Washington, Campbell is actually being welcomed with open arms. He's being touted somehwat of a savior, which is definitely overblown. His numbers have improved every season and he's just entering his prime. He'll actually have more weapons in Oaklsnd than in Washington. Louis Murphy was one of the steals of the draft and Zach Miller could be an All-Pro TE with a good QB. 

What we will really learn is just how much did JaMarcus Russell hold this team back.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Jason Campbell is really average, but i think its a good fit for Oakland. I found the Survivor pool to be really tough this week. Nothing at all really feels like a lock. My gut tells me that the Tenn/Oak game is going to be really tight and low scoring...and Oakland might actually pull it off like 16-13. I also think KC is going to be the surprise team of the NFL...so SD is way too risky. I had to go with Chicago over my boys, but hey ill be more than happy to take the week 1 exit!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Who else smells a stinker in TB v. CLE?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Cleveland will romp Tampa. By like 2 TD's.

And did anyone hear about Fox's new feature? They're gonna have an ex-referee watch every game and pop-up live during it and inform us on questionable calls. Should be awesome if it works like I think it will.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

AND HERE WE GO!!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

what games are you watching.

I'm watching the Giants/Panthers game to see if the Giants will get any revenge, but I doubt it.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm watching Dolphins/Bills


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Lions/Bears and a little bit of Cincy/NE.

NE TD Brady-Welker. And Chitown just got a FG.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

God damn 3 and out to start.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Matt Moore is picked off in the red zone.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Man they baby these QB's so damn much. It's beyond pathetic.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

FUCK YEAH BITCH JAY CUTLER YOU SUCK. PICK DETROIT!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm watching Dolphins/Bills aswell, Trent Edwards playing awful.


Why did McDaniels have to be are coach, we could still have Marshall


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

TOUCHDOWN BITCH! Jahvid Best baby! 7-3 Detroit!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> TOUCHDOWN BITCH! Jahvid Best baby! 7-3 Detroit!



Awesome, He's on my fantasy team.

I think Lions might actually get a winning record this season, still don't see them making the playoffs however.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I got Texans/Colts here. Good stuff early. The Bengals are getting fucked up early.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Man our Pass D is looking bad.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Solid start to the season. Always good to have a lead.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Kyle Orton actually looking good early, time for them to put points on the board.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

LIONS BALL BITCH! FUMBLE RECOVERY!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Our reports of the demise of the Pats defense might be premature. They are flying around the field in Foxborough.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Jesus Schwartz put a little bit of faith in Stafford please. 3 runs inside of the 10 aren't gonna help you out. Especially since you have all of these weapons.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> Jesus Schwartz put a little bit of faith in Stafford please. 3 runs inside of the 10 aren't gonna help you out. Especially since you have all of these weapons.


Could be a case of outsmarting yourself there. Might be thinking that the Bears expect pass so they run.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Anyone watching Broncos/Jags wanna tell me how Moreno's doing?

And jesus, where's Calvin Johnson been?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

DH said:


> Anyone watching Broncos/Jags wanna tell me how Moreno's doing?
> 
> And jesus, where's Calvin Johnson been?


He's got 6 Carries for 20 Yards.

Not doing too good so far but Orton's playing great so there putting the ball in his hands more.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

13-0 Texans. I'm not surprised here, but right now I'm wishing I had picked Houston...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Lions haven't passed it a whole lot and the one they got to him he was like inches out of bounds. Otherwise would've been a great catch.

And fuck, pinned inside of the 10 again. Gotta get a first down and get our D out of this bad field position.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> Lions haven't passed it a whole lot and the one they got to him he was like inches out of bounds. Otherwise would've been a great catch.
> 
> And fuck, pinned inside of the 10 again. Gotta get a first down and get our D out of this bad field position.


Gotta assume they're trying to run to set up a big play in play action.

Patriots are killing the Bengals at the moment. 17-0.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Eli is picked again.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Shit if this TD counts NE will be raping Cincy early. 

People shouldn't underestimate the wonderfulness of Tom Brady, though. :side:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Gotta assume they're trying to run to set up a big play in play action.
> 
> Patriots are killing the Bengals at the moment. 17-0.


That's what I'm hoping for. But our D's been playing great and keeping points off the board, but we haven't gotten a first down in I think the last 3 possessions. If they keep letting Chicago start past the 50 they'll score soon enough. Even a few first downs so we punt them deep would be nice so they have to get some yards.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Don't think anyone underestimates Brady, that'd be crazy. What's surprising is the way NE's D is playing. They look great.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm glad that the Patriots are walking all over the Bengals ... back to one year wonders, let's hope.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Shit, this drive was rolling and Dixon through an INT.

Edit: Whoops, double post. Oh well.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Meant NE they were underestimating. NE is top Dog in the East until someone proves otherwise.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DH said:


> I'm glad that the Patriots are walking all over the Bengals ... back to one year wonders, let's hope.


It's really not even as close as 17-0. Pats missed a FG earlier so it could be 20-0. Bengals have done nothing on offense.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I bet Peyton is gonna do one of those wonderful 4th qurter comebacks aginst the Texans.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

TURNOVER AGAIN BITCH. ANOTHER FUMBLE!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I've found a stream of this redzone thing, tryna get into American Football but this is all confusing me. All I know is Cleveland 7-3 Tampa Bay. Browns are winning the Superbowl mark my (highly uneducated) words.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

There we go. Finally letting Stafford throw and we're getting into Bears territory. Let's take advantage of these turnovers and get another TD.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

just1988 said:


> I've found a stream of this redzone thing, tryna get into American Football but this is all confusing me. All I know is Cleveland 7-3 Tampa Bay. Browns are winning the Superbowl mark my (highly uneducated) words.


Just keep watching and paying attention. The game will make sense at some point I promise you.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

just1988 said:


> I've found a stream of this redzone thing, tryna get into American Football but this is all confusing me. All I know is Cleveland 7-3 Tampa Bay. Browns are winning the Superbowl mark my (highly uneducated) words.


Browns are one of the worst teams in the league.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Come on Bears get rid of these fumbles


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

24-0 in Foxborough. Pick 6. Patriots rolling big time now.

Colts coming back. It was only a matter of time.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Lawls, Falcons just missed a 46 yard Field Goal.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

DH said:


> I'm glad that the Patriots are walking all over the Bengals ... back to one year wonders, let's hope.


I thought their last two games last season summed them up. I almost forgot the Bengals were 4-6 outside their division last year so this could mean nothing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

How does Dixon look so far?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

TD Best again! Lions up 14-3 late in half. Great start.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

CJ2K started off rocky, but he's finally getting it together (thank god).

Also, I never expected the Pats to .... the Bengals this hard. I figured it would be somewhat close.

@MrMister - He's doing alright. He's thrown an INT, but he's still done pretty well.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Jesus Christ you can't allow a 90 yard screen pass TD. That's pathetic and terrible.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

LMAO where is the guy saying the Bungals would win the SB this year?

Mystery, you watching this defensive battle? Giants can't run and seem to have hands of stone, Carolina can't do shit on offense. Long season ahead I think.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

MrMister said:


> How does Dixon look so far?


he wants to guide every open throw which means he hits the dirt alot


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ahmad Bradshaw needs to stop dancing and start running.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

You don't win the SB in one week, twat.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> You don't win the SB in one week, twat.


Yea but you can tell how bad a team sucks in week 1. Palmer isn't what he use to be, Benson is back to his old self, 85/81 are on the downslide.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I stand corrected. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Yea but you can tell how bad a team sucks in week 1. Palmer isn't what he use to be, Benson is back to his old self, 85/81 are on the downslide.


It's not really that the Bengals look bad, it's that the Patriots look amazing.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Eli Mannings 2nd TD of the night


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Jesus fucking christ now Staffords out and Schwartz was dumb enough to think we could get something with 1 minute to go and it cost us 3 more. 2 shitty minutes lost us the stranglehold we had on this game. God dammit. Got to coach smarter then that.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Yea but you can tell how bad a team sucks in week 1. Palmer isn't what he use to be, Benson is back to his old self, 85/81 are on the downslide.


*That's not necessarily true. The Patriots lost their first game, what was it, 36-0 one year and went on to win the Super Bowl.

The Patriots, in this game, are dominating the offensive line. No one is getting near Brady and that's devastating for a defense. *


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Campbell just looks terrible against the Titans, and just saw a shot of Al Davis in HD. Wow. Doesn't help that the Raiders' O-line is horrible.

Moore with the TD putting Carolina ahead before the half.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Ugg Jonathan Stewart hasnt done shit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yo Crofty, your Bengals are losing.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow, Stafford's injury is a bad break for the Lions. This is why they need to improve their line.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Totally missed the 76 yard from Chris Johnson, but oh well, glad to see he's having a good day


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

He already has his pads off. I'm hoping it's nothing serious, but I think it is. And that's just another slap to a team that didn't need something like this to happen in the first half of the first game of the year. He was playing great too. I really hope he makes it back in. Their line really needs to get improved. He's been constantly beaten around here in Detroit and that's not what you want with your Franchise QB.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I wouldn't count it as anything serious yet, it was only 4 seconds till the half when they showed him with pads off.

Oh and Go Bears.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Yo Crofty, your Bengals are losing.


*Understatement 

The Patriots are killing them on both lines... that's the story of the game... for those who aren't watching.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I don't get the feed for that game otherwise i'd probably be watching it.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Motherfucker. Hill's in now. Please please please don't make this injury serious. That'd be to fatal of a blow for us.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It could be worse actually. The Pats have missed two field goals.  


*one though was from like 56 yards at the end of the half.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

How are the Ego Recievers playing?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

God dammit not a inspiring drive at all. Stafford's questionable. Hopefully he can come back in and make another epic game winning drive like vs. Cleveland last year.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

DH said:


> Totally missed the 76 yard from Chris Johnson, but oh well, glad to see he's having a good day


And there's still a 2nd half to play. He'll get at least another TD on Oakland's meh run defense.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> How are the Ego Recievers playing?


*Decent. Palmer doesn't have time to get them anything deep though.


Here's a little tidbit that a story will be made of. 


The Pats tried a 56 yard field goal with 6 seconds left. They missed it and their was still 1 second left on the clock.. Meaning the Bengals had a shot for a hail mary... Ocho and Owens were already in the locker room though. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They had to put ice on their respective swollen egos.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

KingCrash said:


> And there's still a 2nd half to play. He'll get at least another TD on Oakland's meh run defense.


Yeah, I'm hoping he can rack up the yardage, considering he has some tough defenses to play this year, so the more yards he can get on Oakland, the better.

I'm a bit disappointed for trading him in my one fantasy league (but it was so I could get Schaub/Johnson/Daniels), but I still have him another so whatever.

And go Steelers ;D


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Man Stafford's in like a shirt-sling now. He isn't coming back. God fucking dammit. Shit cock whore .... twat bitch FUCK!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Shit CC Brown just killed that guy. Great hit to prevent the first down and kill the drive.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Urlacher is coming to get your Lions bro.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

God damn quit checking down and playing safe. You have Johnson and Burleson. Use them dammit.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Moreno 17 Yard run, come on guys tie this game up.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

MetalX said:


> Moreno 17 Yard run, come on guys tie this game up.


Woot, thank God.

And I figured you guys wouldn't have any trouble with the Jags, but I guess not.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> They had to put ice on their respective swollen egos.


*Well to be fair to Ocho...he was already in the back having something looked at. 

But I'm pickin' up what you're layin' down. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *
> But I'm pickin' up what you're layin' down. *


Well you are a woman so its probably dirty laundry and dirty dishes.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Our D line is finally getting to that bitch Cutler. Hopefully we can show a little bit of offense now, even with Hill.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

TOUCHDOWN BRONCOS

Knowshon Moreno BITCHES


----------



## T.B. (Oct 5, 2004)

NFL Sunday Ticket = my best friend today. 

Love that the Colts are down by TEN at the moment....


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

God dammit another three and out. Shit fuck fuck fuck. Pissing me off right now. The only good thing was that we finally got a Calvin Johnson sighting.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

MetalX said:


> Browns are one of the worst teams in the league.


Yeah but they've got a Family Guy character named after them so I thought I'd choose them off that rather than just glory supporting. It's more fun supporting a losing team, the wins mean that much more.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

We better not lose to the Texans because of stupid mistakes and being unable to stop the run.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I need to get better RB in one of my two leagues.

Spiller & Stewart are fucking awful today.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Fuck yes another fumble. Score a TD and give us a little bit of a lead.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

just1988 said:


> Yeah but they've got a Family Guy character named after them so I thought I'd choose them off that rather than just glory supporting. It's more fun supporting a losing team, the wins mean that much more.


I suggest you become a Rams fan then.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

just1988 said:


> Yeah but they've got a Family Guy character named after them so I thought I'd choose them off that rather than just glory supporting. It's more fun supporting a losing team, the wins mean that much more.


Yea I feel you.


I'm a Broncos supporter a Win is golden here.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh hey, interception Perfect Poster.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> We better not lose to the Texans because of stupid mistakes and being unable to stop the run.


Colts have always been poor stopping the run, but at least today they weren't able to get the stops when they needed to. Of course there's still the 4th quarter where the Texans have given away a couple of games to the Colts in the past.


----------



## T.B. (Oct 5, 2004)

Panthers are STRUGGLING in the rain versus the G-MEN...


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Arian Foster hit 100 yards. It looks like everyone was right when they said he would have a good year (although it's only the first game, but still, he's looking good).


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Palmer has thrown two straight TD's... this one to Ocho... it's 31-17 now... if it wasn't for a pick 6 and a kick off return for a TD this game would be tied.... I'm not feeling nearly as bad now. *


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The giants have been doing a good job against DeAngelo Williams.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Eli's 3rd TD of the night.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Christ I've never been more pissed watching a game before. Our offense hasn't broken 150 yards and the Bears are going all the way down the field on us. And Staffords gone out. I'll be fucking shocked if we win the game the way we're playing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Another thing, if Bob Sanders has another long injury he should just be released and forgotten about, that guy is nothing but cap waste now because he never seems to be injury free.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

And if the Bears weren't playing as bad as the Lions are this game would be in the books by half.


----------



## T.B. (Oct 5, 2004)

Sanders = INJURY PRONE


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Jesus christ we can't even execute a fucking handoff. I really want to kill our line.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

This game might as well be over for us now, fumbling in the redzome and now a huge run for Foster. Fuck, our D is making Slayton and Foster look like elite backs. Fuck Austin Collie.
FUCK OUR D, how many 10+ runs can you give in a drive?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Houston up 27-10. Arian Foster's having a killer game. Can Manning bring the Colts back again?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

GOAL LINE STOP! TAKE THAT MCQUEEN!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What the fuck is Lovey Smith retarded.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

The Bengals had a horrible first half. However, I like the way we have played in the 2nd half, even though Pats just got a TD. We just need to play like we did in this 2nd half, and show everyone we can hang with the big boys.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

McQueen said:


> What the fuck is Lovey Smith retarded.


bahahhaha. He wanted the TD, then 2pt conversion to cover the spread?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Told you guys Foster would be a great runningback, 190 YARDS.

I hope you started him Lady Croft


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Bengals just weren't ready to play this game. NE was flying around the field and the Bengals looked like they were in slow motion.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Fuck Lovie Smith, kick the field goal. They lose, he is gone.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Christ if the Bears don't get a point here they fucking suck. We've given them way to many chances and they're probably gonna get a TD with like a minute left just because that's how the Lions are. They're 10 yards away from a 1st down and a guy falls a yard short on a catch. God damn.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

G MENNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

I mean they could have done a QB Sneak. Now they need to get a field goal. One first down should put us in Gould position.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MetalX said:


> Told you guys Foster would be a great runningback, 190 YARDS.
> 
> I hope you started him Lady Croft


He's a great back against a bad run defence. We'll see how great he is against a true defense.

Thank god for Garcon.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TD Giants.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The Steelers are making me nervous right now.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

:lmao at Lovie smith. Punting at the 40. Damn lets win a game we had no business winning.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Brad Maynard is getting good putting at the 50 yard line practice today.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Steelers need to win.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> The Bengals just weren't ready to play this game. NE was flying around the field and the Bengals looked like they were in slow motion.


True, but if you just looked at 2nd half Bengals have been playing good. And its not like New England takes any time off no matter what their lead is. The offence looks good now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Steelers need to win.


*Here's hoping they don't! *


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Manning helping my Fantasy Team out with a miraculous drive and a TD Pass.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Giants with the pash rush? Omg can't be.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

dondeluis said:


> True, but if you just looked at 2nd half Bengals have been playing good. And its not like New England takes any time off no matter what their lead is. The offence looks good now.


Good to hear. I stopped watching the massacre at the half. From the first half though it was more NE imposing their will on the Bengals, than it was the Bengals actually sucking.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Here's hoping they don't! *


you're asking for it woman...


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm surprised at how close the Dolphins/Bills game is, but what's going on now is a confusing situation.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Arian Foster so far 29 carries, 201 yards, 2 TD's. Houston with the ball late up 10.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Cmon Lions. Get a sack or something. They're almost in FG range at the 2 minute warning. Let's go.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Good to hear. I stopped watching the massacre at the half. From the first half though it was more NE imposing their will on the Bengals, than it was the Bengals actually sucking.


I disagree. It was a combination of both. I really have no idea what the offence was doing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Three minutes left. First down Houston. Indy has no time outs left. Church.

@dondeluis: The Bengals offense was getting their asses kicked. That simple.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think a FG is inevitable. Go Mr. 3rd Down Chester Taylor!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Matt Moore is picked off in the Red zone again.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Well we lost. Maybe we should get some decent DTs instead of putting all of our money on our offense.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Good job Ryan giving the game away for the Falcons. Great play by Troy P.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

INTERCEPTION BY TROY POLAMALU!!! WOOOO!!!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

SEXY BOY TROY!!!!!!!!!!

FORTE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Mother fucking a. God dammit fuck you Forte.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TD Arian Foster. That's well over 200 yards and 3 TD's. Houston beats Indy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't understand why you are getting so mad. I mean it is the Lions.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Dear lord, the games on TV in my area are awful.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Arian Foster won't do this every week, but if the Texans have a running game. That offence is unstoppable.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Arian Foster tore Indy apart. It should be interesting to see how the Colts rebound next week.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Interception Palooza over here...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

There. Get in the damn end zone now. This is fucking horse shit. Someone make a play.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

FIELD GOAL!!!

Denver ties it WOOO!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

3rd interception by Eli Manning, but again it was not his fault.

and Matt moore is picked in the red zone again for the 3rd time.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

McQueen said:


> I don't understand why you are getting so mad. I mean it is the Lions.


Just how I am man.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Panthers should just put Jimmy Clausen in.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I felt a little hope when we got that kick return for a TD, but no it was just holding.

427 yards and 3 TDs for Manning, and we still lost.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Matt Moore has played well.




8*D


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

:lmao Jeff Reed you are my hero.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Is Trent Edwards physically incapable of throwing downfield?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Good thing Houston scored earlier. Manning to Collie long ass TD. Onside kick coming up.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Jeff Reed you fucking plug.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

PGSucks said:


> Is Trent Edwards physically incapable of throwing downfield?


TAVARUS JACKSON SYNDROME!?

No fucking way. :no:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DH said:


> Jeff Reed you fucking plug.


That's sounds bad.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

This is some serious bullshit.



MrMister said:


> That's sounds bad.


No kidding.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh my God the Lions might pull this out yet.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hate to say it but I think Johnson caught that.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

If Kolb outperforms Rodgers, then John Cena is the greatest mat wrestler of all time


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Gaints get a Sack fumble on Moore.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Okay, PP even though we want opposite teams to win that call was bullshit.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PGSucks said:


> *If Kolb outperforms Rodgers*, then John Cena is the greatest mat wrestler of all time


That will never happen.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn, I could've used that Johnson TD.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey C Johnson there is a process!!!!

BEARS WIN!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Doing pretty good on a picks so far, only game i didn't get was Indy/Houston.others i either won or pushed.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

PGSucks said:


> If Kolb outperforms Rodgers, then John Cena is the greatest mat wrestler of all time


:lmao


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Seems like the game is over finishing in a 17-14 loss, roll on next week Kansas City @ Cleveland.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

WHAT A MOTHERFUCKING SCREWJOB. THAT WAS PATHETIC.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

The only person who would have a more annoying cadence than Eli Manning is probably Jack Thwagger


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Matt Moore's decision making is truly horrible. He looks like he panics whenever there is pressure, particularly in the red zone. This game has just been all-around sloppy.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Wow the giants turn the ball over 4 times and the panthers turn the ball over 5 times.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Calvin Johnston should have never let the ball hit the ground in the first place. He is the idiot.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I remember last year when Moore shredded the Giants defense


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There will be some talkin about that Calvin Johnson TD/non TD for some time.

I needed that TD that wasn't a TD.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

What a run by Mendenhall, Steelers win *sigh*

My opponent in Fantasy Football of course had fucking Mendenhall on his team :no:


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

RASHARD MENDENHALL!!!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MENDENHALL!!!!!!

Time to watch the Packers hopefully (they won't) lose.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Nice run by Mendenhal to win the game.*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

JESUS CHRIST FUCK YOU REFS HE BROKE THE DAMN PLANE THIS IS PATHETIC.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Great run by Mendenhall? He's was untouched. That was blocked to perfection.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Did Mendenhall score? He's on my fantasy team, so it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think the Falcons had 8 in the box as well on that run.*


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

The Broncos are idiots. when you're in the red zone, you HAVE to go with the Tebow jump pass!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *I think the Falcons had 8 in the box as well on that run.*


That's why he scored then. The safety was way late getting to him.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Calvin caught the damn ball got 3 feet down and the ball broke the plane. What the fuck happened after doesn't mean jack shit. FUCK YOU NFL. GOD FUCKING DAMMIT. 

Tommorow they'll go and say they're wrong but it won't mean two fucking shits. Jesus christ anyways.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> Calvin caught the damn ball got 3 feet down and the ball broke the plane. What the fuck happened after doesn't mean jack shit. FUCK YOU NFL. GOD FUCKING DAMMIT.
> 
> Tommorow they'll go and say they're wrong but it won't mean two fucking shits. Jesus christ anyways.


Normally, I'd say some sarcastic-ass comment on how the Lions are shit and don't deserve the call anyway, but I love Calvin and he's on my FF team, so fuck you, NFL.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Why is FOX still forcing me to watch the Giants-Panthers game?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

PGSucks said:


> Why is FOX still forcing me to watch the Giants-Panthers game?


They were waiting for Tuck to put the fireman's helmet on.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

It is a rule though. And, as a Bears fan, if Hester caught a pass and did the same thing and we lost. Fuck yeah, I'd be pissed but it is a rule. Why didn't Calvin tuck it in and complete the pass instead of letting the ball hang out in nowhere and let that hit the ground. Calvin has no one to blame but himself.

Best of luck to Stafford for recovery


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

WWF said:


> Did Mendenhall score? He's on my fantasy team, so it would be greatly appreciated.


Yea he did, 50 Yard run.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

A reception in the end zone works differently than running the ball into the end zone. I think the officials got it right. I wanted the TD too, Calvin is on my fantasy team.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol Matt Hasselbeck first play of the game is a interception.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Bull shit he has no one to blame. He got 3 damn feet down and had possesion as the ball crossed the plane. That's the same thing when a RB crosses and fumbles it in the end zone. Fucking bullshit. Biggest horseshit I've ever motherfucking seen in my life.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> Bull shit he has no one to blame. He got 3 damn feet down and had possesion as the ball crossed the plane. That's the same thing when a RB crosses and fumbles it in the end zone. Fucking bullshit. Biggest horseshit I've ever motherfucking seen in my life.


You're wrong. A reception in the end zone works differently than running it into the end zone. I know you're pissed cause it affected your team, but that's the way it is.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd like to thank Arian Foster for rushing for 230 yards and 3 TDs while on my bench, and the Schaub/Johnson connection doing nothing.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

He had the ball and got 3 FUCKING FEET DOWN. That's the biggest fucking bullshit call I've fucking seen. How much more possesion do you want? Bull shit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Rodgers INT. I wanna see more Vick than Kolb, but that won't be happening.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> He had the ball and got 3 FUCKING FEET DOWN. That's the biggest fucking bullshit call I've fucking seen. How much more possesion do you want? Bull shit.


He can get 20 million feet down and if he doesn't hold on to the ball as he goes to the ground it won't be a completion.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

PGSucks said:


> I remember last year when Moore shredded the Giants defense


As Michael Strahan once said in a pre-game speech:


"The past is the fuckin' past!"


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> He can get 20 million feet down and if he doesn't hold on to the ball as he goes to the ground it won't be a completion.


*True. 

I don't like that rule though. But that IS the rule.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Damn it Rodgers.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *True.
> 
> I don't like that rule though. But that IS the rule.*


That's the way it is in all areas of play. So it should be in the end zone. Hell especially in the end zone.

And Atlanta has 9 in the box pretty much on Mendenhall's TD. Oops. A corner came up too soon and got blocked. The safteties had no chance.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*oh yeah, Brek, Grisham got a TD for ya today *


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

That's a bullshit terrible call. Now they'll probably go change the rule for that horse shit. God damn fucking screwed. Fuck you refs.

And you almost could've gave a PI call on the play after. The guy smacked his arms but Fox was too lazy to show a replay. God damn horseshit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*No, they wont change the rule. That call happened several times last year to teams.*


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Fucking Jaguars, I hope we can beat Seattle next week otherwise it's gonna be a long season.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

On a lighter note: I don't like these Eagles jerseys.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Perfect Poster said:


> That's a bullshit terrible call. Now they'll probably go change the rule for that horse shit. God damn fucking screwed. Fuck you refs.
> 
> And you almost could've gave a PI call on the play after. The guy smacked his arms but Fox was too lazy to show a replay. God damn horseshit.


It's a terrible rule, not call. They won't change the rule either because it does make sense. Don't blame the refs for the rules.

On a bad note, the Colts are last in the division.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Decent run by Vick there


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> On a lighter note: I don't like these Eagles jerseys.


*They are kinda Plain-Jane aren't they. 


Plain-Jane Eagles.... I like it.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Those Eagles jerseys are really old...60's I think.



LadyCroft said:


> *oh yeah, Brek, Grisham got a TD for ya today *


Very good. I expected 3 TD's though since I thought the Bengals were going to win 87-0.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Mother fucking pathetic. Get screwed yet again. Didn't deserve to win the way we were playing on offense for the first 58 minutes, but that just sums it up what it's like to be a Lions fan. Bull shit.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Just thought I'd point out that the Steelers are currently leading the AFC North :side:


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

only thing that matters is the steelers winning


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

I gurantee the Bengals are going to beat Baltimore next week


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao 


Well the offenses scored the same amount....for whatever that's worth...which is exactly nothing. *


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

dondeluis said:


> I gurantee the Bengals are going to beat Baltimore next week


*Not if they can't get pressure on Flaaco like they didn't touch Brady today they wont. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster you need worry more about Stafford than the officials getting a call right according to the rules.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah, Ray Lewis and his space Raven is going to show the world why Bengals are on the endangered species list.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Space Raven is pretty friggin awesome.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's like fantasy...ONLY IT'S REAL!!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

"Its like a fantasy, but its REAL!"


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah one fucking thing packed onto another. ALready looking like it's gonna be a great fucking season...

They need to change the fucking ruling of a possession too. If a RB can break the plane of an end zone and then fumble it but it's still a TD it should be the same thing with a receiver. God damn I'm fucking pissed.


----------



## T.B. (Oct 5, 2004)

Frank Gore ALWAYS kills the Seahawks...here comes another big game today.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I'm gonna name my kid Jermichael


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

MetalX said:


> Fucking Jaguars, I hope we can beat Seattle next week otherwise it's gonna be a long season.


Wait til you face the Chiefs  This time we have 2 RBs who will run for 259 yards


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Ugh, now they're saying Stafford's injury is 'serious' Mother fucking fuck fuck fucking whore. Fucking worst start to a season that you can have.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

the e*trade commercials need to stop. right now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

PGSucks said:


> I think I'm gonna name my kid Jermichael


My kid is gonna be the one white dude named DeScott or JaAlfred.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Busbrain1 said:


> Wait til you face the Chiefs  This time we have 2 RBs who will run for 259 yards


Dumervil will miraculously heal and fucking Sack Matt Cassel 17 times.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> Ugh, now they're saying Stafford's injury is 'serious' Mother fucking fuck fuck fucking whore. Fucking worst start to a season that you can have.


*Stafford is an overrated SEC QB anyway. 




Seriously though... how bad it it? I absolutely love that guy.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> My kid is gonna be the one white dude named DeScott or JaAlfred.


*:lmao 

I wish I could rep that.*


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

And like I was afraid of, Oakland's O line looks terrible again this season. Titan's do have an extremely fast defense though.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

The guy is one tough motherfucker but boy is he Injury Proned.

Another injury this season damn.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao
> 
> I wish I could rep that.*


Well I do need a willing uterus to accomplish this task. :lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

He was in like a shirt sling type thing. His throwing arm, too. I pray to god it isn't anything season ending.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol at the 49ers going for it on 4th down, instead of the field goal.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

What a fucking disaster. Lose by a shitty rule and Stafford gets hurt. Looked like that piece of shit Jeff Backus got beat on the hit too...big surprise if it was.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

One could say Matthew Stafford...

...got Peppered? :hmm:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> He was in like a shirt sling type thing. His throwing arm, too. I pray to god it isn't anything season ending.


*Damn.


Hopefully it's just a stinger or something.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Damn.
> 
> 
> Hopefully it's just a stinger or something.*


Don't usually put arms in slings for stingers. If we haven't heard anything, I have to think it's not good.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Don't usually put arms in slings for stingers. If we haven't heard anything, I have to think it's not good.


*Yeah.  

I'm trying to stay positive. Wishful thinking and all that. *


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Next week will be CLAUSEN TIME~!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Weaver's down, Injury looks pretty bad.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

God dammit this is gonna be another long fucking season. We REALLY need to get some damn line help. Stafford just gets rocked way to fucking much and they're terrible at line.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I think that's the third or fourth injury in this game already.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*that looked brutal*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF said:


> Next week will be CLAUSEN TIME~!


Just like that...no more Moore?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *that looked brutal*


Looks season ending to me.


Kold picked off by Woodson!!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow horrible throw by Kolb into double coverage.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Just like that...no more Moore?


Nah, Matt's playing. If he keeps being a pile of shit though, then we may see Clausen sometime within the next few weeks.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Stafford isn't injury prone. He just doesn't have any protection.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*He's VERY lucky if that was only a sprain. I'm not buying that though.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DH said:


> Stafford isn't injury prone. He just doesn't have any protection.


Pretty much. Any QB without an O line is going to get fucked up. It's physics.



LadyCroft said:


> *He's VERY lucky if that was only a sprain. I'm not buying that though.*


I'm not buying it either. They always say sprain early on.

Does anyone else think Kolb looks clueless here?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

There are a ton of injuries happening in this game and now Bradley looks like he has a concussion.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Bradley falling and stumbling looked BAD


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

It looks as if Hightower is having playing well, which disappoints me considering I left him on the bench 

And wow, there's a ton of injuries in this game. Grant leaving is a disappointment considering he was just starting to get into a groove.

Edit: That one-handed grab by Jennings was great.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Just like that...no more Moore?


Actually, Moore was taken to the hospital, so we'll see.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Congrats to Butler on his first TD catch for Seattle.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

San Fran hasn't impressed me thus far.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DH said:


> San Fran hasn't impressed me thus far.


I agree.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Niners still don't have a QB right?



WWF said:


> Actually, Moore was taken to the hospital, so we'll see.


Concussion type symptoms or what?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol Titans destroyed my Raiders, but I'm used to it by now. Titans look pretty damn good though. Vince Young looked impressive, CJ was CJ. It's too bad for them that they are in such a tough division though, they might not even make the playoffs.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alex Smith throws a pick 6.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Bradford with his first touchdown pass in the NFL.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

scrilla said:


> lol Titans destroyed my Raiders, but I'm used to it by now. Titans look pretty damn good though. Vince Young looked impressive, CJ was CJ. It's too bad for them that they are in such a tough division though, they might not even make the playoffs.


If Arian Foster can get 230 yards on the Colts, what will CJ do?

It does look like a really good division after Week 1 though. Texans and Titans look like that they have really good legit multi threat balanced offenses.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Concussion type symptoms or what?


Indeed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Vick is starting the 2nd half here. Interesting. Kolb is out with a concussion...or he's out for completely sucking.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow, I was shocked to see Vick playing. Although I don't want to see someone injured, I'm glad that Vick is playing.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Vick was owning.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't like these new Eagle uniforms. The forest green they had looked better.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They aren't new, they're old. They wore these back in the late 50s and 60s. They'll go back the darker green look.

Green Bay just rammed the ball down Philly's throat and made them like it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SEAHAWKS are making the 49ers look like shit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Really? That's the biggest surprise for me of the day.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMister said:


> They aren't new, they're old. They wore these back in the late 50s and 60s. They'll go back the darker green look.
> 
> Green Bay just rammed the ball down Philly's throat and made them like it.


I meant new as a replacement. It seems uncommon for a team to wear a throwback on opening day.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

So much for the Niners easily winning the West. Seattle is walking all over them.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

there should be a amber alert for the 49ers, they havn't shown up.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Arian Foster now holds the record for most yards by a Texans Running Back.

Congrats to him, he played really well against the Colts.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I thought the 49ers/Seahawks would have been one of the closest games of the day. Surprising. 

I wish I would have put more than 500 mil on Seattle.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Michael Vick is the man.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> I meant new as a replacement. It seems uncommon for a team to wear a throwback on opening day.


I wanna say it's an anniversary for their last NFL Championship is why they're wearing them.

Philly definitely needs to stay with Vick. Even if he's clueless on reading defenses, his legs remain dangerous as hell.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

hahah the Vick-led Eagles are very entertaining.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Kolb racked up the fantasy points for me today!*


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Alex Smith owned for me in the WF forum league.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Kolb racked up the fantasy points for me today!*


Arian Foster shredded though. Your team isn't bad, you just need a real QB.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Pluch Ocho got a TD for me today too. 

And I think I started the Steelers defense.*


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Kolb racked up the fantasy points for me today!*


lol Can't be much worse then my Spiller/Stewart combo at RB.

Thank god I got 4 Capable WR's in that league, Marshall, Austin, Boldin & Dez Bryant.


Doing pretty good in my other league however thanks to Manning & Best.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MetalX said:


> lol Can't be much worse then my Spiller/Stewart combo at RB.
> 
> Thank god I got 4 Capable WR's in that league, Marshall, Austin, Boldin & Dez Bryant.
> 
> ...


*I always suck at fantasy sports anyway... so I'm used to it. *


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.nfl.com/videos/new-engla...0/Moss-goes-off-on-press-fans?module=HP_video


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Reid is definitely going back to Kolb when he's healthy. He ran McNabb out of town for this guy. No way he gives up on Kolb after one half. He'll probably be ready for the next game.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

I think I need to change my WF team name. Rex Grossmans wasnt a good idea.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Kevin Kolb is gonna be a bust, I can just feel it.


Finally Celek my Fantasy TE gets a reception, about time.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*So you're saying Kolb wont make the pro bowl?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey Vick! Keep slingin it to Celek please sir.

Not sure how Reid could start Kolb next week. He didn't exactly nothing. Vick can move the ball.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *So you're saying Kolb wont make the pro bowl?*




I'm saying Kolb won't have a job this time next year. Nothing I have seen from him indicates more than a bust.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't know about that... I don't think you run McNabb out for someone you don't see anything in.
*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Needed that Maclin TD.

:lmao at the newer Ray Lewis Old Spice commercial.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Maybe Reid sees something I don't but really I don't get the impression he's gonna be this Franchise QB the Eagles organization wants him too be.

Impressive TD Throw by Vick too Maclin.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That was nice. 



Anyone gonna watch that movie, "Devil"? *


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Eagles might wanna check out that special teams.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

49ers. :cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:

Alex Smith looks like shit. Absolute shit. 

Arian Foster making me look good today. I knew this kid would be great. What a performance today. 

Lions got hosed on a dumb rule. I mean ... really, that's a dumb rule. The rule is designed for the sidelines, really. If a RB can break the plane and then drop the ball, a WR should be able to do the same. Process? Garbage. That rule needs to be modified.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Kolb's leash just got a hell of a lot smaller is all. The Eagles O line is being pushed around and obviously the more mobile Vick is better suited to deal with a weak O-line. At least Reid knows that his team's season isn't completely shot if Kolb is indeed a bust.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Philly can come back and win this game. You do look like a genius Mikey regarding Arian Foster.

And no I'm not watching Devil. This is the NFL thread woman!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Vick has looked amazing.
Looks like the Kolb era is gonna last about one half


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Hopefully Philly keeps Kolb in for another week and he sucks dick. Then they take him out. 

Yeah, they play Detroit next week. I'm selfish like that.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Vick could have ran that in.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Vick could have ran that in.*


He also had Maclin in the flat. I could've used that Maclin TD. Bah. Hate you Mike Vick.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Well at least the SF Giants won.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

fuck the giants.

so frustrated with this performance.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> Hopefully Philly keeps Kolb in for another week and he sucks dick. Then they take him out.
> 
> Yeah, they play Detroit next week. I'm selfish like that.


He Might still be injured next week, Which means Vick is starting.


Sucks to be a Lions fan.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

The fuck is andy reid thinking of burning all time outs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

He's thinking that Vick can't do a 2 minute drive.

I hope Vick starts all 16 games, he is so entertaining.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Mike Vick-Pro Bowl 2010


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Peter King just said that the word is that Stafford has a second degree shoulder injury and could be out a few weeks. There won't be an MRI till tommorow, but I think it's safe to say that he won't be in for a few weeks. Not as bad as I thought, but if we can get him back by the bye (Week 6) that'd be great. He can be great if he can ever be protected.

And they showed up Lance Moore's 2PT conversion from the SB, and Dungy said it best. If that was in, then Calvin's HAS to be in. Still can't believe they missed that call.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Vick can still run for an ex-convict... 


is "ex-convict" an oxymoron?*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> And they showed up Lance Moore's 2PT conversion from the SB, and Dungy said it best. If that was in, then Calvin's HAS to be in. Still can't believe they missed that call.


*They didn't miss the call. They called the play as it is written in the rule book.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Why not sweep Vick? Utilize his speed. He's the fastest guy on the field.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Clay Matthews has had a fantastic day so far.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

It's over, nice effort by Vick though playing with this sorry excuse of an oline.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

FUCK. Andy Reid should feel like a dumbass.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That didn't quite work out as planned *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Perfect Poster said:


> Peter King just said that the word is that Stafford has a second degree shoulder injury and could be out a few weeks. There won't be an MRI till tommorow, but I think it's safe to say that he won't be in for a few weeks. Not as bad as I thought, but if we can get him back by the bye (Week 6) that'd be great. He can be great if he can ever be protected.
> 
> And they showed up Lance Moore's 2PT conversion from the SB, and Dungy said it best. If that was in, then Calvin's HAS to be in. Still can't believe they missed that call.


Jim Schwarts even said that the call was correct according to the rule. The refs did nothing wrong.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Lance Moore's 2 Pointer was more inconclusive then that and they called it good. Moore bobbled it and it was kicked out yet they gave it to them. Calvin got 2 feet, a knee, his ass, and used his hand to get back up. It looked like he wasn't doing anything but using the ball to get up to his feet.

It has to work both ways. If the 2 pointer was called good, then that TD has to be automatic.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> Lance Moore's 2 Pointer was more inconclusive then that and they called it good. Moore bobbled it and it was kicked out yet they gave it to them. Calvin got 2 feet, a knee, his ass, and used his hand to get back up. It looked like he wasn't doing anything but using the ball to get up to his feet.
> 
> It has to work both ways. If the 2 pointer was called good, then that TD has to be automatic.


Yeah, but this is completely different because Calvin was in the endzone and lost possession, whereas Moore had to break the plain.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'll mark if the Rams win this.

Crossing the goal line is completely different from a reception in the end zone.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Time management has been terrible for the Rams. 


They still have a timeout left here lol They should have used it and saved about 15-20 seconds earlier.*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Why is St. Louis trying to kill their franchise player? It's Bradford's 1st game and he's thrown it 50 times. Christ...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Time management has been terrible for the Rams.
> 
> 
> They still have a timeout left here lol They should have used it and saved about 15-20 seconds earlier.*


Seriously. That was retarded.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Should've called one with like 30 seconds left. And then they ran it to get a first down? Wtf.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Seattle and New England surprised me. Well NE's defense surprised me. I missed Houston/Indy, but I was either way on that pick. I wanted to go Houston, but decided not to because of the 1-15 record.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Lookin forward to SNF, even though imo 'Boys seem overrated to me people putting them in the superbowl prediction I don't think so.


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

Clay Matthews is a fuckin' beast! I really didn't expect him to have such a great start to the season especially after missing all of the preseason.


----------



## T.B. (Oct 5, 2004)

Eagles will finish at the BOTTOM of the NFC East this season. They're looking real JV-ish...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

What the fuck 9ers seriously.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Sunday Night Football time.

Let's go Romo put the ball in Austin & Witten hands and help out my 12 point so far fantasy team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Eli Manning fucking cracks me up.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm looking forward to this Cowboys/Redskins game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

We'll be seeing Romo on his back quite a bit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If Colombo and Kosier are still out, yep Romo will most likely be running for his life.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Time to see if Mile Austin was a one year wonder.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*He still has Miles Austin *


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Damn Haynseworth ain't even starting? I hope he gets traded back to the Titans. Dude is a fuckin monster.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Why on earth would some ESPN analysts actually pick the Skins to win the NFC East? ESPN people really make me scratch my head sometimes.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Miles Austin is legit. He's got hands, quickness, speed. Now if Dallas would just implement a hot route system...



scrilla said:


> Damn Haynseworth ain't even starting? I hope he gets traded back to the Titans. Dude is a fuckin monster.


Dude _was_ a fuckin monster. He's a disgrace now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Good run, I guess McNabb still has some good legs under him and can use him if he sees an opening.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice run by Mcnabb, the old man still has it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Not why anyone would think McNabb wouldn't be good still.

thank you Ware and Brooking. thank you.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah, McNabb still has it. Philly is gonna regret not having him at QB for a few years at least. McNabb would have a better chance at winning a championship in Philly than he ever will in DC though. So they are both kinda screwed IMO.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McNabb has about three to five good years left in him.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I hate the Eagles, but I always respected McNabb. I hope he just has a great year and blows out the Eagles twice this year to shove it in their faces. 

And shove it in the fans of those ugly, smelly, fat hairy Eagle fans.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I feel exactly the same way as a Cowboys fan GD.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WOW!!! What a Sunday!!! I love this sport. 

My Giants won an ugly game. NINE combined turnovers. Eli had 3 picks and NONE of them his fault, but rather the results of tipped balls that should have been caught. They even blocked a punt on us for a safety. Ugly Ugly. But we got our act mostly together in the 2nd half and pretty much controlled the game. Those 3 picks in the Endzone were a thing of beauty. 

Other notes: 

- Colts getting soundly defeated by the Texans was something I didn't expect. 
- I thought the Lions had gotten screwed on that last call up until I saw it from a different angle. Poor guys. God must hate them, lol. 
- Green Bay & Eagles had the game of the day. By God that was brutal. How many injuries were there? Jeez. I am glad Green Bay won, but there is going to be ALOT of discussion about making scumbag Vick the starting QB for the Eagles, which only gives me another reason to hate that team. 
- I expected more of a game out of Pats/Bengals, but man! That was a prison raping! They came back in the 2nd half and made it respectable, but like I said, I expected more of a fight here. 

Now we've got Skins vs. Cowboys going on here and I LOVE watching these two teams play because its always crazy due to the insane rivalry between the two teams. A couple of things I want to say about McNabb. 

OK, anybody to imply that McNabb getting to five championship games & a Super Bowl was "just a fluke" is just insane. You get to that many big games, it means you're good at what you do. To say things like that is not fair to McNabb as a player, its not fair to Reid, and its not fair to the Eagles team that had to have one of the best win/loss records in the NFL for the last decade. To me, its more shocking that they didn't win The Big One rather than it being a fluke that they got that many opportunities. 

And as for the Philly fans that ragged on McNabb, that's not fair. How many other QBs got your team to a Super Bowl? Try ZERO! How many other QBs got you as many wins as he did? NONE!!! Again, its true that he never won the big one, but neither did Dan Marino, and he's seen as a football hero. McNabb is THE BEST that Philly has ever had and I think he deserves more respect from those fans. 

I'm not saying all this because I like McNabb. I don't. I hate the Eagles, and I hate the Skins too, so I'm not going to be rooting for him, probably ever. But, as a Giants fan, I can account for how good he is a cutting a team to shreds when he's on a roll. He's a very talented player, and I respect his game. Will he succeed with the Skins? I don't know. That whole franchise has been in shambles the last few years or so, and I don't see much fixing it, but a new coach like Shanahan & a new QB like McNabb might help.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I don't really hate the Redskins. I don't really care about them in all honesty. I loathe the Eagles and hate the Cowboys.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WOW. Roy Williams made a great catch. Shocked here.

That pass in the flat to Bryant needs to fucking go.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

What a bullshit call...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Bryant is no bitch, he took Hall down.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Barber can start as QB for a few NFL teams. :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

HA. What a bad miss.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Damnit... missing a 34 yarder?*


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Dallas and their kicking issues :lmao


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

They should have Romo as the ball holder.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Great timeout there coach.



*sigh**


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I yelled vile profanity at the TV with that timeout. I'm not ashamed of this either.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

:lmao

I was laughing so hard at that. Barber had a TD.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There is no question. He would've been untouched to the end zone.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Washington has looked quite impressive thus far.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Moss is easily one of the most annoying Cowboy killers ever.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey if Redskins can play like this every week, Eagles will be the team on the outs.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

More Miles Austin.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He's great isn't he. Strength is another attribute I forgot to mention. Dude can break tackles.

Does Delay of Game drive anyone else crazy when it happens with your team?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Does Delay of Game drive anyone else crazy when it happens with your team?


Uh, my QB is Eli Manning and that is the big mistake he ALWAYS MAKES!!! He did it once today! So yeah, it annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cowboys and their Penalties.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

AHHHHHHHHHHH :lmao


my exact words


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao Cowboys


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Unfuckingbelievable.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WOW!!! Wow Cowboys. Great way to end the half. LOL!!!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The no TD streak is over. Good toss Romo.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Any sane motherfucker takes a knee and goes into the half. Morons run plays in the situation. That's what can happen when morons run plays when they don't need to.

What's the percentage of actually scoring that far out? It's really fucking low.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*wow... why even run a play in that situation?*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> The no TD streak is over. Good toss Romo.


*That wasn't Romo's fault lol*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MrMister how angry are you right now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I'm pretty pissed for sure. Cowboys coaching drives me crazy.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *wow... why even run a play in that situation?*


Because they the Cowboys and the Cowboys are retarded.



LadyCroft said:


> *That wasn't Romo's fault lol*


Yea I know, I just like blaming things on Romo.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I still can't stop laughing.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm sure there's someone, somewhere blaming Jessica Simpson right now.*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'm sure there's someone, somewhere blaming Jessica Simpson right now.*


Not so much blaming as I am thanking her, lol. j/k


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So Wade is pissed at Choice? Wade says that with 4 seconds you just go down? Fucking take your own advice Wade.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Commentators are with me, it was Romo's fault for not throwing it down the field and instead lateraling it. But it really was Wade's fault for calling a hail mary in a stupid situation.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> So Wade is pissed at Choice? Wade says that with 4 seconds you just go down? Fucking take your own advice Wade.


*lol that's a moronic stance for Wade to take. He's the one that chose to run a damn play. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Offsides on a kick...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHA these Cowboys are cracking me up.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lol What a bad offside. The 'boys are going to lose this game because of bad plays and taking bad penalties


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow Dallas...you guys racka disaprine!!! (as Cartman would say)


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cowboys fucking suck.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Washington is outplaying Dallas too. I'm a Dallas homer, but I'm not blind.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, I feel ya man. The Lions did the same thing with like 1/2 minute left and Chicago got another FG. And that was when Stafford went out. Don't see the point of doing stuff like that.

But I really like Washington. Don't know why. Everyone else hasn't been impressive and I like McNabb and Shanahan in DC. WC berth I think, with a chance of the division title, obviously.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's big right there. Dallas has to do something now says MrObvious.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

There's a break for Dallas.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

And now the Redskins fuck up by pulling a Romo with the snap. This is a horribly sloppy game.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL!!! Good one Skins!!!

This is turning into a comedy show. Not that I'm one to talk after that game the Giants had with the Panthers.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Jesus Washington don't take pts off the board.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Just embarrassing by Washington.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

This is embarrasing all around.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Idk if Washington's D is great or Dallas's O is bad like I thought it would be. For now, I'll go with the former.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Lmao @ both coaches having sons on their team. I just find that funny.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas couldn't score in pre season either. I think they had one TD in 5 games. They have a very simple offensive attack. They have no hot read. It's terrible since they are obviously talented. Skins D is good though.

BTW, Trent Williams looks to be a very good LT.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DeMarcus Ware needs to man up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Williams is eating his lunch for the most part. I've never really seen Ware get stone walled like this. But I agree he needs to disrupt some shit.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So lets see...

Two early timeouts used and taking away 3pts for no reward. 

I smell a HUGE failure for the Skins here.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm going to laugh if the Cowboys don't get a TD here.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> I'm going to laugh if the Cowboys don't get a TD here.


I wouldn't have.

But yeah TD finally. More Austin please.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

About fucking time.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Come on Redskins beat **** & his Cowgirls!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DeMarcus 'FUCKING' Ware


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Kinda needed that sack right then and there pretty freaking bad too. Thank you Mr. Ware.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Great tackling there Skins, LOL!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao wtf was that?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ouch, that's gonna cost them.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Romo needs to give the ball to Austin more.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, Austin is a good WR.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How many more penalties and foul ups can we squeeze into the last 10 minutes?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cowboys need to get their shit together and stop all these flags.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao this is horrible!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Holding happens sometimes, but that was one was terrible. He totally put _himself_ out of position. Need Colombo back badly.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Wow I've been hearing alot of in-game music and sounds that are also in Madden 11 lol.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ Keith Brooking


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

LMFAOO Keith Brooking :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

'Skins receivers are horrible, and I never thought of Moss as a number 1 receiver.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Keith Brookings...was anybody expecting him to yell "THIS IS SPARTA!!!" 

And hell, maybe he could be a wrestler if given the chance. Hell of a promo, lol.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

No flag? Wow.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

:lmao

Dallas :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

What time is it?

Time to fire Wade Philips.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This game is ridiculous, lol.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dallas doing what they do best.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow the receivers can't catch shit.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The only good receiver the RedSkins have is Moss.

Dallas starting to choke again.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Skins can wrap it up on this drive.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

god good every guy is just dropping it first I've been unlucky today watched: terrible bills dolphins dont know why watched that then packers eagles got good near the end cuz of vick then andy fatass reid had to call all of the t.o with enough time in the fourth and now this game fpalm


edit: lol wow now someone finally catches, thank you santana


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh shit Ware is laid out.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh that sucks. I hate the Cowboys, but I never like to see guys get hurt, especially when its the head and neck. 

Nice to see Ware is moving.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Bad injury for the 'boys. Hopefully Ware is alright and it isn't anything serious or a concussion.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

That's good that Ware is able to walk, but I still don't like the Cowboys.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He'll be alright.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

I love how nbc doesn't do 5000 commercials like cbs lol


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> The only good receiver the RedSkins have is Moss.
> 
> Dallas starting to choke again.


Chris Cooley is a Top 10 Tight End and is going to have a great year, imo.

Edit: As soon as I say that, he takes a penalty :lmao


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Clinton Portis looks like the Portis in Madden... impossible to take down and invincible.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice runs by Portis, if they can get a TD on this drive then it's over, but they should focus on getting as much time off that clock as possible.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

DH said:


> Chris Cooley is a Top 10 Tight End and is going to have a great year, imo.
> 
> Edit: As soon as I say that, he takes a penalty :lmao


Oh yeah, I forgot about Cooley, I had him on my Fantasy Team last year.

edit:

Damn that Cheerleader was freakin hot!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks LJ. We needed that clock stoppage.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

You also need a coach that makes good calls and doesn't waste a talented team.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Watching Dallas just pisses me off for some reason.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

can't wait tmrw my saaan diegoo supper chaaargers tmrw been waiting A LONG time for them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF said:


> Watching Dallas just pisses me off for some reason.


Ya know what's funny. I'm a huge Dallas fan and it pisses me off too.

If that defensive TD is the difference in the game...

And yeah, if Dallas loses it here it most likely will be.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The Cowboys have hope~!

Although I hope they lose.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

good night dallas :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Miles Austin will get the game winning TD.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Good kick, now lets see if the Cowboy can execute a two minute drive.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

So Romo gets one last chance.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Just give the ball to Miles and the Cowboys will win.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Man I hope cowboys lose, so much for there bullshit overrating by almost every analyst


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Romo's gonna choke!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Are the saints and cowboys facing each other this year I can't remember lol, would be intresting to see what kim would do for that game


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dez is money so far. Watch him fumble now...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nabz™ said:


> Are the saints and cowboys facing each other this year I can't remember lol, would be intresting to see what kim would do for that game


Yes, November 25.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good one Austin, lol!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Dez is money so far. Watch him fumble now...


Wish he does lol


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

YESS MILES AUSTIN THANK YOU !!


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

If the Cowboys pull out a win, I would be shocked.

I can totally see them scoring a Touchdown but their kicker misses the extra point.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nabz™ said:


> Are the saints and cowboys facing each other this year I can't remember lol, would be intresting to see what kim would do for that game


Yep, they play them on 11-25.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

WHO WANTS IT MORE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good job on that lat time out Skins! Good God this is funny.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Lol thanks Purple Kisses, gonna be inresting that game. LOL its on thanksgiving rofl

Man i hope cowboys dont come back.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Two in a row that shoulda been picked.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Thats the 2nd time in a row they couldve locked this game up fucking Skins.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

YES! 4th Down!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

NO FUCKING WAY NO FUCKING WAY


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

That was clutch. Damn, this game is intense.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

More Austin. Please sirs.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Anybody else think Jerry Jones looks like The Emperor from Star Wars?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Fucking SHIT!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Romo just give the ball to Miles and they will win.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Can they do it?! CAN ROMO NOT SCREW UP?! ARE THE SKINS RETARDED FOR NOT COVERING AUSTIN?


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCK NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Romo throws like a bitch.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Smoke? Nice touch.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is looking eerily similar to the Cowboys' playoff game against the Giants a couple years back.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

WHO WANTS IT MORE HERE WE GO


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Romo is choking AGAIN!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

And the game is on in DC.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Miles Austin for the TD. Its coming.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Oh man I just HOPPEE cowboys lose


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Defense gives up 6 points and you have a talented offense like Dallas and it comes to this.

Something is wrong here.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

NO WAY!!!

Oh wait, flag


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

YES FLAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHA THE BOYS FUCK IT UP WITH A HOLD!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL LOL!!!! Holding renigs the TD!!!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

HOLDING HOLDING HOLDING LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


HOLDING LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO IM DYING LAUGHING LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

YOOO WHAT THE FUCCCCKKKKKK PLEASE YESSSSSSSSSSS REDSKINS WIN!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What a way to end both halfs.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Damn, holding ends the game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hate you guys. Not really though.

Yeah that really sucks with that hold. What can you do, that RT fucking sucks.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Even Flozell wouldn't have been dumb enough to do that.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alex Barron is so fired.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

This was a fucking comedy show, and I knew it was going to be the Cowboys penalties that decided the game for them, but I didn't think it would end like that. LOL.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

LOL spears so happy to lose, shaking hands with mcnabb so happily


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Intense ending to the Cowboy/Redskins game. The guy that blew the game gotta feel like shit. Better start applying to jobs now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you realize?

If Wade has Romo take a knee...Dallas wins that game.

Meh, we need Colombo back stat!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That right tackle did that same hold around the neck earlier in the game... what made him think he could get away with it there?*


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Also how in the hell could they be confused about that last play after a time-out? Wade not doing himself any favors.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Alex Barron my new best friend :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Do you realize?
> 
> If Wade has Romo take a knee...Dallas wins that game.
> 
> Meh, we need Colombo back stat!


*"Wade is an idiot...." those are my dad's words, not mine but I happen to agree.*


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

As a long time die-hard 'Skins fan, I'm not even gonna gloat. That was a hideous display of football by both teams. Just fucking pathetic. I was almost hoping Dallas won there at the end because Washington really didn't deserve to win. 

*McNabb.... more like McJoke.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alex Barron better buy a ticket home, and look for a new job.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

What do you expect when you trade for the most penalized player in the NFL?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Alex Baron has most penalties since 05 and they still traded for him?


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Ah tmrw finally time to bolt it up with SuperChargers.

Later guys(S)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *"Wade is an idiot...." those are my dad's words, not mine but I happen to agree.*


I'm mentally high fiving your dad from Austin.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Redskins' defense looked good for the most part. The offense...ehhh... not so much.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

SuperChargers aka SuperChokers in the playoffs?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Alex Baron has most penalties since 05 and they still haven't gotten rid of him?


They just got him this offseason. They traded Bobby Carpenter to St. Louis for him. 

Fun Fact: Bobby Carpenter didn't make the Rams' roster.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I heard Wal-Mart is hiring.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That is quite possibly the funniest game I have ever seen. The whole thing was hilarious!

Redskins played like idiots. Weak offense, giving up big plays on defense, they MANY chances to run away with it and put the game firmly in their control, and they win because of a Penalty. They win a game because of a technicality. That is just funny as hell. 

And as for the Cowboys, penalities were so numerous it became a running gag. They beat themselves. Plain & Simple. And that fumble TD recovery they practically gave to the Skins before the half which was all the difference in the game. And then, they have the winning last second TD CALLED BACK BECAUSE OF A PENALTY!!! 

This whole game was just a Greek Tragedy that tickled my funny bone. I was entertained!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

WWF said:


> They just got him this offseason. They traded Bobby Carpenter to St. Louis for him.
> 
> Fun Fact: Bobby Carpenter didn't make the Rams' roster.


Maybe if Baron didn't make the team they may have won this one.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

How big was that missed field goal in the first half? Good game though despite all the stupid mistakes/penalties and questionable play calling by Dallas.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Definitely a pretty sorry ass game. I rooted for the Skins cause Mcnabb has been one a my favorites for a long time, and I can't stand the fucking Cowboys. Being from San Antonio, there are more Cowboys fans here than I ever saw going to school in North Texas. At least my Texas team won tonight, Go Texans!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Missed field goals happen. You don't have to give up a TD to end the first half though. You can control that. You take a knee. This is really the difference in the ball game. 

Wade took the blame for the call even though Garrett calls the offensive plays.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So yeah, it's pretty much official - Clausen will make his NFL debut next week against Tampa Bay. Moore's got a concussion, and with the way the NFL handles concussions nowadays, he'll almost certainly be out next week, if not longer.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Missed field goals happen. You don't have to give up a TD to end the first half though. You can control that. You take a knee. This is really the difference in the ball game.


That's true. That was a "forth quarter, your season is on the line" type of play they ran at the end of the half.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Stafford is out for 4-6 weeks with his shoulder injury. Lets see if the Lions can win any games until he comes back.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

My brother caught this before it was changed again.










The current facebook comments are hilarious and the local news station showed the interior of the local bar where all the cowboy fans hang out to watch the game and the place was empty.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

"is a giant dick"

:lmao

That is funny shit.

And exactly ADR LaVey, you only run that play if you absolutely have to. The downside of it just far, far outweighs the negatives. This should be obvious.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ah Bears...hey an ugly win is still a win...they really need to start hanging on to to the ball and don't do anything fancy..just score when you can


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Alex Barron might be the worst starting OL in the NFL.

I mean ... even St. Louis didn't want him. 6-42 over three seasons St. Louis.

He's terrible.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

I don't think Barron's first string, but either way he is awful

I expected the Patriots to win yesterday, but not like that. Very encouraging. I need tickets!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm against (real) violence period, but I want to hit Rachel Nichols in the face with a 2x4. Her fake voice might the most annoying thing in the world.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I'm against (real) violence period, but I want to hit Rachel Nichols in the face with a 2x4. Her fake voice might the most annoying thing in the world.


*HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!






USA USA USA!!!!!*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

And why does ESPN use the shittiest HD cameras possible? There is a serious difference in quality of picture with them and say NBC or CBS.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Really? I hadn't noticed that. But the TV in my bedroom isn't HD so I'm not really watching HD alot.*


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

MrMister said:


> I'm against (real) violence period, but I want to hit Rachel Nichols in the face with a 2x4. Her fake voice might the most annoying thing in the world.


Dont have satellite anymore but wasn't she the ESPN anchor red head?!? LOL


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't think she's an anchor is she? But she is a redhead.*


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Whoops I meant analyst she's usually at like NFC East stadiums most of em at Meadowlands


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Yeah the Jets just love hitting on news reporters don't they? :lmao


Granted, Ines Sainz is amazingly hot.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I used to not mind her so much but then they planted her at Brett Favre's house...after that I couldn't stand to even look at her. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nichols? She's gotten worse since she started. Her fake voice wasn't so prominent when she started. Now she just overdoes it. It's so bad it's almost as if she's making fun of reporters with fake voice. That's not the case though. She thinks she's awesome.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Anyone else besides me think the Chiefs may upset the Chargers tonight?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope the Chargers don't lose tonight. I'll be kicked out of my own survivor league in week one! *


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

In that case, go Chiefs.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

ADR LaVey said:


> Anyone else besides me think the Chiefs may upset the Chargers tonight?


I picked the Chiefs in pick'em!(in a straight up league as well)


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *I hope the Chargers don't lose tonight. I'll be kicked out of my own survivor league in week one! *


Ouch.

The Raiders almost beat the Chargers last year in the MNF opener and they had just about all of their starters healthy. But off-season moves and key players being out tonight, an upset wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Mike Vick is going to kill the lions next week.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DJ G-D said:


> In that case, go Chiefs.


*Oh shush you! 




ADR, I don't think it would surprise me all that much. I'd be a little shocked, I suppose but I wouldn't be stunned.




Vick gonna start next week?*


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Vick gonna start next week?*


Not if Kolb can go. Andy Reid seems pretty clear that's who he wants at QB.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Vick will still play even if Kolb starts. Vick should obviously start and play all snaps though.

I'll be shocked if the Chiefs beat the Chargers outright. Not as shocked as Seattle destroying the Niners, but it'll shock me. This means it'll probably happen.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Anyways go Ravens! Sanchez really looks like he is going to shit himself no lie.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I want to see what this Baltimore offense can do.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Two Words:


Ray Rice


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Flacco just got beheaded. Poor blocking scheme there. Flacco can't hold onto the ball like that or he's dead.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Yeah I think Flacco just died.


:lmao yeah Jets offense.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I want the Ravens to win.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well GD, Baltimore did have something to do with the Jets not scoring a TD there, but yeah, the Jets aren't an offensive juggernaut.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

And Sanchez overthrowing...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I want Ravens to destroy them, Jets defense may dominate other teams offenses, but they can't get it done on offense with their weak throwing game. Jets aren't getting anywhere near the Superbowl this year, once teams come at them with their great defenses along with good offenses. They got lucky last year against the Chargers, even though I hate them, the Chargers should have won that game and if it wasn't for Naeding missing 3 FGs they would have won that game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Ravens gotta stop giving up the ball.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Great takeaway there by the Jets. Maybe McGahee will just go down next time.

Jets are taking the ball away. The Ravens aren't giving it up.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Umm, am I allowed to ask for a free stream for the football game?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Fumbling isn't giving it up? If you're going down you have to hold onto the ball, no matter how hard the hit, otherwise you're going to fumble the ball and give it to the other team just like the Ravens are doing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

When there's four defenders on you and the ball is stripped, that's a takeaway. Knocking the shit outta the QB is a takeaway. There's a fumble and then there's a strip. 

Being a dumbass and holding the ball out without protecting it is giving it up. Stupid INT's because of bad reads is giving it up.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Never saw the strip, I must of missed it. These sacks are still the Ravens fault, either they're blocking completely fails or Flacco holds onto the ball too long, or both. They need to do a better job of blocking the Jets because they're going to keep blitzing.

Lots of penalties in this one and it's costing the teams.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Flacco clearly had nowhere to go with the ball when he got beheaded. That cut blocking technique was definitely a bad idea. Still the Jets withstood those blocks, covered all the Ravens, got the sack, and created a turnover.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

1100+ posts in a week?

u r all sum spammrz.

jets defense is good. guh.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Jets are doing worse with these penalties than the Cowboys yesterday.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice throw Flacco. Ray Lewis better threaten to shape him up at halftime.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

That Green Day performance was awful.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's to be expected though. The Ravens need to score at least 2 more points and shut out the Jets this half


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

DH said:


> That Green Day performance was awful.


Once I saw they were going to be on the halftime show I decided to change the channel. Green Day sucks.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to McQueen again.

But yeah, Jet's O isn't gonna scare anyone away. Baltimore's passing game has looked pretty good, and both teams have been heavy penalized. I don't know which game was worse, this one or Dallas/Washington.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The name Flacco is a little too close to flacid for my liking, i'm glad that isn't my name.

YES MORE RAY LEWIS COMMERCIALS!


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

If I was at an NFL game and I found out there was going to be a performance from Green Day, I would demand a refund.

And I'm genuinely disappointed by the lacklustre performances we've seen from some of the elite teams that were picked to win the Super Bowl. Now I understand that the Ravens are going up against the Jets' D and that's tough, but Dallas only scored 7 points on Washington? I've always felt the 'Boys were inconsistent, but I never thought that would happen (they showed signs of shittyness on offense last year just past mid-season, so I shouldn't be all that surprised).

Also, Rex Ryan needs to pull his head out of his ass and quit making his corners go one-on-one ... it's bit them in the ass in penalties and now Flacco is taking advantage of it as well.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

As long as Wade Phillips is a head coach in Dallas... why on earth would somebody bet on Dallas winning the Superbowl?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats the way I feel about Minnesota and Childress. Some lady started yelling at me because of that last night.

I would bring a rifle. I liked those guys better when they were teetering toward mediocrity and no one gave a fuck. Fuck you American Idiot album, you awful peice of shit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DH remember my concern about Dallas' offense? No? Yeah their offensive woes are nothing new. Their play calling is pathetically obvious and their schemes are simplistic. We need a better OC for the talent we have.

And Wade really isn't a head coach. He's a great defensive mind, he really is, but the man just can't take the job of head coach.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

It looks like we're going to have to wait and see what kind of year Ray Rice is going to have, because let's face it, anyone back who has a good game against the Jets must be pretty damn magical and have the league's best O-Line.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Dallas has all the tools on offense to win and they still fuck up.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I still don't think Romo is that great. Better than average, sure. Great? No sir.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

:lmao at the Jet's pathetic offense. I know it's the Ravens, but they're missing their back secondary.

And Jesus Baltimore don't give them that shit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DJ G-D said:


> Dallas has all the tools on offense to win and they still fuck up.


This is true. You have to have plays that create mismatches and deceive. Dallas's offense, like I said earlier, is too simple. It's extremely easy to game plan for because it's so obvious. Garrett has no idea how to come up with a game plan much less, god forbid, adjust mid game.

You can't be a great QB until you win in the post season consistently. Romo hasn't done that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

What a dumb attempt at trying to return that punt and then running back.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lets do a running play from about 3 inches from our endzone??????


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I would rather have Eli then Romo.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

LMAO

Jets have no offense and get penalties every other play. :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow the Jets commit some stupid untimely penalties don't they.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats Head Wound Manning to you son.

But agreed.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm glad that the Jets are taking bad penalty after penalty and not doing anything about it.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I think Dallas can be good when they want to be. 

If I'm the OC, I make sure I have plays that revolve around Miles Austin and Felix Jones. They're the playmakers, and when they both touched the ball last night, good things happen. I know Austin had a good number of catches, and I also remember Jones having a nice run.

Also, am I the only one who wants to punch Marion Barber in the face when he goes ape shit over like a 5 yard run?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Another bad attempt to return a punt. Its like these punt returners just don't know when to call a fair catch.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Romo should also give the ball to his BFF more 2.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Purple Kisses how does it feel to watch entertaining "football".


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What's so great about Eli btw? Would you also take Tyree over Fitzgerald? Eli benefited from a defense that played way over their heads.



DH said:


> I think Dallas can be good when they want to be.
> 
> If I'm the OC, I make sure I have plays that revolve around Miles Austin and Felix Jones. They're the playmakers, and when they both touched the ball last night, good things happen. I know Austin had a good number of catches, and I also remember Jones having a nice run.
> 
> Also, am I the only one who wants to punch Marion Barber in the face when he goes ape shit over like a 5 yard run?


What the Dallas offense never does is intentionally create mismatches. They just run the play as it's designed, instead of tweaking it for the competition they face each week. Garrett also has no clue about ball control, nor play action.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Eli is a good quarterback and when it came for crunch time, he performed.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> Romo should also give the ball to his BFF more 2.


Witten's good, but I've always found him a bit overrated.

But you can add him to the weapons list.

Austin, Bryant, Williams (he kinda sucks now :/), Witten, Jones ... and you only score 7 points? Choice is also a dark horse in that offense.

Sorry if this feels like an attack at you MrMister, but I mean, c'mon  ... at least you know they have some issues to take care of.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Here comes the Ravens Defense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DH said:


> Sorry if this feels like an attack at you MrMister, but I mean, c'mon  ... at least you know they have some issues to take care of.


Not at all man. I'm very aware that Dallas is overrated by a ton of people. 



DJ G-D said:


> Eli is a good quarterback and when it came for crunch time, he performed.


You are right here. He did play well when it counted most. The Tyree catch is a bit ridiculous though. That shit was luck.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, that was shit luck. Ended possibly the greatest team's run ever. ....s.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Not at all man. I'm very aware that Dallas is overrated by a ton of people.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right here. He did play well when it counted most. The Tyree catch is a bit ridiculous though. That shit was luck.


Look how he did against the Pats in Week 17 and in the playoffs. He played mistake free for the most part I believe.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Look how he's played ever other season besides that one...

That 07 was solid though. It was that defense that won that championship.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm kind of looking forward to seeing Eli vs. Peyton next Sunday night.

Although we already know that Peyton's better, but from a media standpoint, at least it makes for good advertising


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Look how he's played ever other season besides that one...
> 
> That 07 was solid though. It was that defense that won that championship.


Didn't he have his best year last year....


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DH said:


> I'm kind of looking forward to seeing Eli vs. Peyton next Sunday night.


Me 2.



DJ G-D said:


> Didn't he have his best year last year....


Yes.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

PK you never answered my question.

I'm interested in the game next week too, it should be a good one.

OMG Certs Warner! That guy is my hero.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Its great McQueen.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Purple Kisses how does it feel to watch entertaining "football".


I'm still waiting.

Viks vs Saints - meh

Bears vs Lions - OMG, my eyes!

Cowboys vs Redskins - only good for the final few minutes

Jets vs Ravens - sloppy as shit.

rough weekend.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I enjoyed the Vikes/Saints game and the Clusterfuck Bowl between Da Bears and The Lions.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Colts are going to destroy the Giants. They barely got past the Panthers and our DBs can also get those tipped passes that go into the air.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I enjoyed the first drive of the Vikes/Saints game.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Colts are going to destroy the Giants. They barely got past the Panthers and our DBs can also get those tipped passes that go into the air.


Yeah just like how the Colts were going to destroy the Texans too...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DJ G-D said:


> Didn't he have his best year last year....


Are we really going to compare his stats? We don't want to do that.

Still you say he had his best year, yet New York was at home for the playoffs.

The greatest statistical year can never compare to an average to above average that won a Super Bowl.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The giants receivers were terrible against the Panthers.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Unless Bradshaw can replicate Foster's game then there is no chance the Giants will be beat us. I hoping our run defense can get their together by then as well, I don't expect them to do great, but hopefully they can stop the runs on crucial plays like they have done in the past.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Are we really going to compare his stats? We don't want to do that.
> 
> Still you say he had his best year, yet New York was at home for the playoffs.
> 
> The greatest statistical year can never compare to an average to above average that won a Super Bowl.


He individually played well last season, you were asking if he played good in any other season besides 07.

So Chris Johnson didn't have a good year last year by your standards because his team was at home for the playoffs to?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not saying Eli sucks, I'm saying he's not that great. That's all.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

It wasn't Eli's fault that the Giants defense got fucked by their new coordinator and was having a hard time stop other teams. Eli did well last year, maybe not on an elite level, but it was still his best year.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Mark Sanchez ... woof.

He's not a NFL QB yet.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ray Lewis just killed another guy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah the Giants D did fall apart, there is no question.

Eli is still pretty average though.

Ray unleashed the Space Raven there.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Yeah pretty average hhahahha. I don't agree with you there but its all good I guess.


Keller :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If Lady Croft ever sires my child his name will be Space Raven Ray.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice to see Sanchez has digressed.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Sanchez probably crying again.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Broadway Schmo.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sanchez is a joke.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

He maybe a bigger bitch then Romo.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out how you go 10 for 21 with 78 yards against a team with no secondary.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I am telling you, Sanchez saw Ray Lewis in the zone and shat himself.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its like a nightmare, ONLY ITS REAL!


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Lmao @ the Jets. Maybe now they'll realize they're a bunch of idiots for cutting Jones & Faneca.

And WOOOOOO! Got Charles in fantasy!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I didn't realize the Chiefs had Thomas Jones. Hmmm...

That's a pretty damn good backfield there in KC.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow, the Chiefs are on fire with this crowd's energy.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Chargers are going to fail this season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Everyone says that about the Chargers early. They always catch fire at some point.

KC is hard to play at if the Chiefs are in the game. The crowd there is always electric. Some of the best fans in the league.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The Chiefs' returner (Arenas is his last name, I think) has some great moves to him. They said he returned 8 for TD's in college so I'm not surprised at how well he's looked on the returns.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That was a beautiful strip.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep Javier Arenas was great at Alabama. Kansas City came to play this game and it's pretty freaking cool to watch.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice takeaway by the Chiefs.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

They bit on that SOO bad. lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

How could they not? They're getting gashed with the ground game. They have no choice but to defend the run on the goal line. That's why play action is the best play down there. If you're running well, it's almost always wide open.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Rivers REALLY misses Jackson. And damn, Kansas City is quite entertaining.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey San Diego - Nice offense.

Dexter McCluster just owned the Chargers even harder :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow Special Teams and Defense are dominating here. I love it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Dear God, I love Kansas City.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

:lmao I know the Chargers start slow, but what is this?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

This is kind of funny considering McCluster was apparently sick and wasn't going to play.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

:lmao Rivers pouting like a child out there.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Goddamn Rivers is a crybaby! 


Somebody refresh my memory. Didn't this happen in the season opener last year or the year before with the Chargers being way down and they came back and won it anyway? We'll see if that happens again.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah I think it was against Oakland, I remember Oakland started out strong on defense but then the Chargers took over late and that was it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Hope the Cheifs win this to show the Chargers that they just can't let good offensive players go without consequences.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Going for it on 4th down didn't pay off. One score down with 7 minutes left and D playing well...I think I would have gone for 3 there and just trust the D to get the ball back for the O, but whatever.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think it was a pretty good gamble. Think you go for it or punt. Footing is treacherous out there for a kick. They had the guy open but the throw was a bit high.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This tackling from the Chiefs is pathetic.

EDIT: Yet ANOTHER game this week coming down to the last minute...I love this sport!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Please fail this 4th down so prove that the Chargers choke in these types of situations, just like the playoffs.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

CHIEFS WIN IT!!!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

How bout that crowd? Fuck yes you triple team Gates.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I love what they did with Gates, smart move and it kept their best receiver back long enough for them to get some pressure.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

lol chargers.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I can't stand the Chargers; great win by the Chiefs.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

what happened re: rivers crying?

didn't watch the game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The KC D and crowd were fucking him up and he did what he does when that happens. I don't really see it as crying though. Dude's competitive, vocal, and emotional. He also played in the playoffs with a torn ACL a few years ago. 

Kansas City was not fucking around. Kinda like the Texans on Sunday.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

dondeluis said:


> I picked the Chiefs in pick'em!(in a straight up league as well)


I called it. 

I also told some guy to take the Titans in Survivor and not the Chargers.

Dondeluis the Football Prophet had a weak Sunday, but we got momentum now.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Man you gotta fuckin be kiddin me fpalm.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Nabz™ said:


> Man you gotta fuckin be kiddin me fpalm.


Get used to it!

I posted on here letting you guys know about KC and what they are capable of. They backed up my words last night!!!!! My family and I loved that game. Arrowhead was full of fans for the first time since 2006. (some stayed in the concessions during the rain, it seemed) But that is what my Chiefs needed to do, not fuck around and prove they can win this division!

On to Cleveland-get revenge after what happened last year...


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

:lmao it's only one game bro, look at the chargers in the past start shit but seem to end in the playoffs.

wow KC lucky Clevland wtf, Chargers got Jags :hmm:


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Nabz™ said:


> :lmao it's only one game bro, look at the chargers in the past start shit but seem to end in the playoffs.
> 
> wow KC lucky Clevland wtf, Chargers got Jags :hmm:


San Diego cannot rely on slow starts/hot finishes forever, can they? 

And yeah, I'm aware it's one game, it was one BIG game! I was sick and tired hearing how KC was going to get blown out. A lot of people in Survivor leagues are eliminated because the Chargers were the popular pick among most week one teams. (Maybe the Titans had more?)


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

Chargers/Chiefs was a lot of fun. College atmosphere.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cassell obviously has to get better, they won't win with Defense and Special Teams all that often. They also won't have that awesome Arrowhead crowd.



dondeluis said:


> I called it.
> 
> I also told some guy to take the Titans in Survivor and not the Chargers.
> 
> Dondeluis the Football Prophet had a weak Sunday, but we got momentum now.


You also called the Bengals over the Pats. That didn't work out too well did it.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Bottomline. Im still alive in Survivor this week, and you're not. Unless you took my advice.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I already agreed with you the Titans was the smarter pick. Over half the people were eliminated in Week 1. Survivor is kinda a joke anyway.

All I'm saying is if you're gonna say you called something and make it seem like you're right all the time, it's good to mention when you're wrong too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah i'm gonna win Survivor.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I was 12th


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Nah i'm gonna win Survivor.


There can be only one! And this one doesn't wear pants. And he's a satyr.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

:lmao

LC you already out of Survivor. Yall can't step up to this.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Bucs = 1-0 so glad it didnt take 6 weeks for them to get there first win.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They'll probably be 1-5 by week 6 though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah but at least Bucs fans will be able to say they're undefeated for a week.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Dont be jealous cause my team won before yours.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pittsburgh won last weekend. And The Bears got one of their 3 wins this season.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Your a Vikings fan right?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd really like to be but my neverending hatred of Brad Childress and T JOKE prevents this. And the fact they choke more than the chick from deepthroat when it counts mean I gave up on them years ago. I mean i'd be happy enough to see them finally win a bowl but I expect them to fail, EVERY YEAR.

I like Pittsburgh & THE RAY LEWIS DEATHSQUADRON, Payton Manning's forehead and the other guys on that team like especially the guy who looks like "KIMBO SLICE" (Clint Session?) and I try to support the Bears since they are my real hometown team, but they make it pretty hard.

Mainly I just like seeing Green Bay lose.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

So in a sense your a Vikings, Steeleers, Bears & Ravens fan?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I prefer the Vikings over maybe 25 of the other teams, especially ones like Tampa, Kansas City or Seattle whom I never see play anyways but I still wouldn't go as far as saying i'm a real fan of theirs. Which is a shame because overall they are easily a top 5 team in the league right now as far as talent goes. Jared Allen owns though.

I've always liked the Def style Pitt & Ravens bring to the table. I especially love their rivalry. Huge repect for Payton Manning so a fan of Indy, but not a super fan (did want them to win the bowl last year though). And Chicago as I said is more of a hometown pride thing.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

You make choosing a team very complicated haha.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Basically he's a frontrunner. 


Kidding McQueen.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

McQueen why do you hate the Packers so much.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

He lives in Minnesota


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Probably because he lives in Minnesota. Vikings don't like the Packers. That's my guess.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Pats traded Maroney and a 6th round pick to Denver for a 4th round pick. Damn, a 4th rounder for a 4th string RB.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pats always rip people off. I guess people are stupid enough to do these deals.



Purple Kisses said:


> McQueen why do you hate the Packers so much.


Vikings and Packers certainly don't like each other, but they have nothing on the Bears and Packers.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Packers running back Ryan Grant is out for the season with a right ankle injury.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Purple Kisses said:


> Packers running back Ryan Grant is out for the season with a right ankle injury.


No bueno.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I saw him in a walking boot on the sideline but didn't think it'd be season ending. That's a serious hit to the Packers.

Bob Sanders is out indefinitely...again. Poor guy gets seriously injured every year.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Packers running back Ryan Grant is out for the season with a right ankle injury.


What a blow to my fantasy team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I wish for one season we could have Bob Sanders play through ever game without getting injuried. Not only is he a great defensive player when he's healthy, but he also helps our running defensive and can make big stops before the RB gets those big runs in on us.

We don't need him against the Giants though, hopefully we can contain their running game and not allow them to get over 130 rush yards on us.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

Glad to see Maroney go. He sucked.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> McQueen why do you hate the Packers so much.





InYourFace said:


> He lives in Minnesota


This and I was Born and raised in the Chicago area. I'm pre-conditioned to hate Green Bay and those fat hillbillies who live there ("in God's Country" as they say) until the day I die.

Dele if you read this I still love you.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> I already agreed with you the Titans was the smarter pick. Over half the people were eliminated in Week 1. Survivor is kinda a joke anyway.
> 
> All I'm saying is if you're gonna say you called something and make it seem like you're right all the time, it's good to mention when you're wrong too.


Survivor is more skillful than pick em. You need to be strategic with Survivor. Not too mention if you gamble, you probably dont bet all 16 games.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> I already agreed with you the Titans was the smarter pick. Over half the people were eliminated in Week 1. Survivor is kinda a joke anyway.
> 
> All I'm saying is if you're gonna say you called something and make it seem like you're right all the time, it's good to mention when you're wrong too.


Survivor is more skillful than pick em. You need to be strategic with Survivor. Not too mention if you gamble, you probably dont bet all 16 games.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I guess. Sure things get beat all the time though, I've watched enough NFL to realize this. I'll say this, this was my first time doing Survivor and I learned my lesson.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

I won my game in Survivor (I thought Miami was a no-brainer), I went 3-10 on the pick 'em. fpalm

Looks like Shannon Sharpe is leaving the NFL Today.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/shutdown_corner/post/Shannon-Sharpe-leaves-NFL-Today-after-assault-;_ylt=AnVxsZv8uehadRLFdCtt55I5nYcB?urn=nfl-269873


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No more Mush Mouth? I'd rather Dan Marino leaves. He brings nothing.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

GREAT got the 49ers defence in my fantasy team:frustrate


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

So Ex-Jet Danny Woodhead is now with the Patriots, oh and the Pittsburgh Steelers have released quarterback Byron Leftwich.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

TheHitmanHart said:


> I won my game in Survivor (I thought Miami was a no-brainer), I went 3-10 on the pick 'em. fpalm
> 
> Looks like Shannon Sharpe is leaving the NFL Today.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/shutdown_corner/post/Shannon-Sharpe-leaves-NFL-Today-after-assault-;_ylt=AnVxsZv8uehadRLFdCtt55I5nYcB?urn=nfl-269873


I'm better at Pick 'em than i was at survivor. my strategy is always go with whoever was playing the lions.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Forgot to come face my music.

I take back what I said about Moore. I am not off the bandwagon, but he is clearly way behind being a full-time starter.

Also, Carolina's secondary is beyond shit. They just look to pick off, can tackle at all. Thank god we got a steal in the draft at DT.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

As easy as it would be to just go with the Packers in Survivor, im rolling with the Falcons. A little dangerous but I'd be pretty surprised if they dont win that game by a decent margin. Im figuring if Buffalo somehow wins, i'll be the only guy left


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's embarrassing to get eliminated in your own survivor league... after the first week.

SAN DIEGO YOU SUCK! 




But Pick 'em is much more difficult, simply by it's very nature. 
*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I think Pick'Em wise I'll finish at the bottom.


Survivor, am I the only one who picked this week? So fucking lame.

Oh and Andy Reid is pissing me the fuck off with the QB situation. He has such a hard on for Kevin Kolb its not even funny.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Vick is starting.



Barry_Darsow said:


> As easy as it would be to just go with the Packers in Survivor, im rolling with the Falcons. A little dangerous but I'd be pretty surprised if they dont win that game by a decent margin. Im figuring if Buffalo somehow wins, i'll be the only guy left


Good luck counting on the Falcons.



LadyCroft said:


> *It's embarrassing to get eliminated in your own survivor league... after the first week.
> 
> SAN DIEGO YOU SUCK!
> 
> ...


I benched Philip Rivers for his failure to keep me alive in Survivor. Take that son! Yeah I bet he's heart broken. I just do it for his own good.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

DJ G-D said:


> I think Pick'Em wise I'll finish at the bottom.
> 
> 
> *Survivor, am I the only one who picked this week? So fucking lame.
> ...


Why do you say that? It doesnt show anybody's picks till it gets locked at 1:00.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Vick is starting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...i know its a little risky. But something tells me the Falcons will show up and Derek Anderson will suck.

You benched Rivers? Oh man...i think you may really regret that. Who did you start instead?


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm just glad I didn't get knocked out the first week in survivor, just don't choke today Philly. And you know Reid wants to win the game but have Vick just do OK so he can put Kolb back in when he's healthy.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I know Vick is starting, but he already told Kolb no matter what, Kolb is starting next week... so Vick could have the game of his life and Kolb would be starting next week.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Barry_Darsow said:


> Yeah...i know its a little risky. But something tells me the Falcons will show up and Derek Anderson will suck.
> 
> You benched Rivers? Oh man...i think you may really regret that. Who did you start instead?


I picked up Vick and hope he can decimate Detroit. Rivers is in the corner for now. Rivers was pretty good actually all things considered. Of course his O line got their asses kicked by KC, he can't do much about that. QB's can't do shit if they're on their asses.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I benched Philip Rivers for his failure to keep me alive in Survivor. Take that son! Yeah I bet he's heart broken. I just do it for his own good.


*That reminds me. I have to take out Kolb and go with the legend killer Kyle Orton! *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *That reminds me. I have to take out Kolb and go with the legend killer Kyle Orton! *


His hair was perfect.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MrMister what game will you be watching.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

DA BEARS LETS GOOOOOOO


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chicago vs. Dallas of course. Not sure what will be my secondary game yet.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*His secondary game will be Ravens/Bengals 





*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

1st game i'm watching Bears/Cowboys, 2nd Patriots/Jets.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Secondary game will be Jets/Pats.


Third game Giants/Colts ofc.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *His secondary game will be Ravens/Bengals
> 
> *


It will? I mean...yeah...it will. Who Dey!


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

MrMister said:


> I picked up Vick and hope he can decimate Detroit. Rivers is in the corner for now. Rivers was pretty good actually all things considered. Of course his O line got their asses kicked by KC, he can't do much about that. QB's can't do shit if they're on their asses.


This just seems like one of the games where Rivers will come back with like 3-4 TDs. The Chargers will be an angry bunch at home. I would never sit someone like him in this spot. I picked up Nanee or whatever his name is just cause i think Rivers will be on a mission. Plus Orton almost threw for 300 on the Jags last week. 

Theres a decent chance though Vick will go off too...we'll see what happens but i dont think he'll match Rivers.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I wanna see Cutler throw 6 picks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Barry_Darsow said:


> This just seems like one of the games where Rivers will come back with like 3-4 TDs. The Chargers will be an angry bunch at home. I would never sit someone like him in this spot. I picked up Nanee or whatever his name is just cause i think Rivers will be on a mission. Plus Orton almost threw for 300 on the Jags last week.
> 
> Theres a decent chance though Vick will go off too...we'll see what happens but i dont think he'll match Rivers.


Well I also have Celek and Maclin on my team too. That helped me make the change. I'm not really down on Rivers, I think he's a great QB actually.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Ugh, I have to watch Packers/Bills.

Luckily for the Bills, they have Jairus Byrd back from injury, whom Aaron Rodgers will have to be careful of since he proved last year he's a ball hawk.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Nice facemask Cowboys.


NFL officials always doing great.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SACKED with a nice facemask.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

OMG Steelers have already scored on a return and the Titans just fumbled the ball.

:lmao And now a fight breaks out.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Decided to start Brandon Jackson instead of Jahvid Best we'll see how that goes. I got Steven Jackson as my other option so I should be fine.

2nd in my league with those guys.


The league where I missed my draft however I'm dead last :/


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow, Pittsburgh is out of the gate quick. They also just forced a fumble so they're looking awesome.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Mike Martz is going to cry himself to sleep tonight.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Need to just kick that fucker Cutler's ass every play, facemask or not.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Anyways I got Bears/Cowboys with Bills/Packers, then later I'm watching Broncos/Seahawks


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

:lmao


Yeah Miles


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fuck you Charles Tillman you badass!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cowboys are killing Cutler.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

:lmao


This is too funny watching Cutler getting fucked up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep, I hope it keeps up all game. Great stand there. Only giving up 3 when you turn the ball over in your territory is a win.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Packers are walking all over Buffalo ... big surprise ;D


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Holding, thats story of the cowboys.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

So I put Jahvid Best on my bench and he explodes, won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

And Vick on the first drive leads his team to a touchdown. 


Dallas Offense looks awful atm. Granted its early.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah, GD, they certainly do. Garrett needs to stop reinventing football and run shit that works, even if it's simple. They have to get back to basics.



Purple Kisses said:


> Holding, thats story of the cowboys.


Yeah Dallas just isn't good enough to overcome holding right now.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Jesus, Farrior is injured. If he's not back soon, expect some good running from CJ2K.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow, Polamalu with a pick. It looks like he's picking up from where he left off in 2008.

Whoops, double post.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ware just got held and still blew up that play.

Dez is money.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Wow.... Chicago should go fuck themselves.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ware is a beast.

DEZ.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice return by Bryant, I don't think he was even touched.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Glad to see Dex Bryant running that punt in today.

And the Vikings looking flat against Miami right now.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

KingCrash said:


> Glad to see Dex Bryant running that punt in today.
> 
> And the Vikings looking flat against Miami right now.


The Vikings offense hasn't clicked yet this season. They had some issues last week and I so I wouldn't be surprised if Miami came away with a win.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

AHHHHHHHHHHHH OLSEN


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Good D Cowboys:lmao.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This is what happens when you blitz and don't get there. No big deal, it happens.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Dennis Dixon needs to hold onto the football.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This Dallas O is pathetic.

I'm ecstatic they got that first down and Roy held on, but why are two WR's in the same area? That's retarded.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

And Pacman Jones comes out of obscurity to intercept Flacco


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Is that Roy Williams.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

lmao @ Atlanta, Tim Hightower broke off an 80 yd TD run.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DH said:


> lmao @ Atlanta, Tim Hightower broke off an 80 yd TD run.


Heh, a lot people have to fuck up at the same time for Hightower to score that far out.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

DH said:


> Jesus, Farrior is injured. If he's not back soon, expect some good running from CJ2K.


Fuck.



DJ G-D said:


> Wow.... Chicago should go fuck themselves.


Fuck you trash.

Minnesota sucks.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

didn't he do that against the Saints in the playoffs last year DH.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Seriously if the Vikings go 0-2, they're pretty much fucked.

Yeah I think you're right PK. That was one of those run blitzes where everyone missed.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minnesota sucks and Chicago sucks douchebag.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Heh, a lot people have to fuck up at the same time for Hightower to score that far out.


Yeah, I remember he did the same thing in the first play against the Saints in the playoffs last year and I was like wat?

Also, Marshawn Lynch has been playing quite well. I've always said he was good (despite tons of people last year saying he sucks) and he's showing he wants to be the number one back in Buffalo.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Charlie Batch is playing?

Fuck :lmao

The plug fumbled on his first play of the game. 

McQueen - Things aren't looking good


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

If the Cowboys don't get a TD here I will laugh.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

DJ G-D said:


> Minnesota sucks and Chicago sucks douchebag.


You forgot to add Giants to that list of teams that suck.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yikes for the Steelers if Batch is in. Need more Mendenhall.


Purple Kisses said:


> If the Cowboys don't get a TD here I will laugh.


I just might cry. I'm glad I don't have to...TD Dallas. That's exactly the same amount of offensive TD's they had last week.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol @ Batch


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You forgot to add Giants to that list of teams that suck.


Good 1 bro.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Peppers just killed Barber.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Uh-oh they're carting Dixon away. Guess they shouldn't have let Bryon go this week.

EDIT: Damn it Vince.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Steelers with another pick 

The only way we're going to win the game now is on defense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That sucks, but Hester just made a stunning catch for a TD.

That's a stupid challenge, but whatever.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

What a beautiful catch by Hester. One handed catch in the endzone.

:lmao what a dumb challange by Dallas.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Flacco sucking horribly today, pretty happy I didn't start him.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Chris Johnson just got an 85 yard touchdown but it was called back.

*sigh of relief* ... Although I'm disappointed for him since I like him, but oh well.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

He needed that touchdown for his 13 game in a row with over 100 yards. I guess that sucks a lot for him because he's struggling today.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

BESSTTT!!!


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

KingCrash said:


> Uh-oh they're carting Dixon away. Guess they shouldn't have let Bryon go this week.
> 
> EDIT: Damn it Vince.


Leftwich couldn't play anyways.

Hope nobody is surprise Johnson isn't doing shit today. He never does shit against our defense.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Romo is picked again.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Here Chicago...here's the football. Do something with it because we can't. Dicks.

These INT's aren't Romo's fault though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Another int for Dallas.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

amen to johnson being shut down again


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

FFS Chi-City get this TD....


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm going to assault flozell and scott


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lets hope the cowboys just take a knee and don't try anything.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn what a game between the Cowboys & Bears.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

the ravens offense plays inspiring football


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow, Miama just got a fumble recovery in the endzone. This is just pathetic on the Vikes part.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Favre with another bad pick, but luckily for Favre it was an offside.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Favre will lead the NFL will interceptions this year.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yep. This year won't be a good season for Farve. IMO he's should've just stayed retired.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

And this pick counts for Favre. After driving down the field you should never just turn it over.

And now Dolphins turn it over.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn how many turnovers is that all together?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Clay Matthews with a sack, 5 So far this season, dude is a beast.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Are the fucking Packers gonna cover here or what? I'm getting killed in Pick'em if all these scores hold up.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

essex is added to my assault list


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

who is this Roy Williams?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

DeSean Jackson is on fire today. He is helping me alot for my Fantasy team.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Steelers gonna be deadly when Big Ben comes back.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Steelers don't need Big Ben. Dixon is pretty damn good.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Steelers don't need Big Ben. Dixon is pretty damn good.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

them titans are so disciplined


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Steelers don't need Big Ben. Dixon is pretty damn good.


Except he got carted out today, so I don't think so.

And even if he was healthy ... ... no, just no.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The Eagles better keep Vick as starting QB, why start an unproven QB when you already have a proven one that can move the ball up the field very well.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

-Mystery- said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


lol In all seriousness they do need Big ben back. 



DH said:


> Except he got carted out today, so I don't think so.
> 
> And even if he was healthy ... ... no, just no.


I know I was joking 

Edit:

Yeah they need to keep Vick, as their starter. & have Kolb as the backup. Vick is doing awesome right now.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

KERRY COLLINS!

:lmao


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

he's 2/2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Why is Collins playing? Is Young injuried or did Fisher already give up on him like an idiot?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

TROY

Vince got benched for coughing it up. Titans lost again.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Titans heading to their 3rd string now?


----------



## Red Dead (Sep 19, 2010)

I am watching Tennesse Titans v Pittsburg Steelers game, what are you guys thoughts on the match? Also, who do you reckon is gonna be amongst the front-runners to win the Superbowl next year?


And OMG @ Kerry Collins lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

How pathetic by Titans. You don't lose to a team without their starting QB, or their secondary QB, hell their third string QB is out as well. HOW DO YOU LOSE AGAINST A TEAM THAT IS PLAYING WITH A 4th STRING QB?

lol just realized that Favre has 3 INTs. He already has half of the INTs he had last year in 2 games.


----------



## Red Dead (Sep 19, 2010)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> How pathetic by Titans. You don't lose to a team without their starting QB, or their secondary QB, hell their third string QB is out as well. HOW DO YOU LOSE AGAINST A TEAM THAT IS PLAYING WITH A 4th STRING QB?


That's what I was wondering... I only decided to watch this game because I thought it would be a close match up :no:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Steelers defense is no joke man.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I understand that the Steerlrs defense is amazing and they have forced a ton of turnovers, but come on, it's the 4th string QB.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

the titans are amazing


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ David Buehler


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That was a bad call on the roughing the passer game against Baltimore.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Looks like I am going to be eliminated in Survivor thanks to the Vikings.


Seriously go fuck yourself Vikings.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Ravens always seem to get the bad roughing the passer calls.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

DA BEARS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Vikings and Dallas both suck.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Hope Jenkins is alright. I hate the Cowboys but I never want to see a player get hurt.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ Cowboys


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

this day has been amazing


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Favre just likes to turn the ball over. And now they're 0-2.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

7 turnovers...


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Cowboys just plain suck.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

So teams that have not played up to the hype:

Jets, Cowboys, 49ers, am I missing anybody?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^Viking. 

LOL good time for a turnover Cowboys.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cowboys are really stinking it up.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Poor MrMister


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bengals are making that supposedly awesome Raven offense look pretty bad.

Yeah Dallas sucks. They're going 0-3 too. They play Houston next week, the best NFL team in Texas.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Ah cannot forget the Vikings. :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

How comes Witten is not in the game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Witten has a concussion.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Flacco is just playing bad football these past two weeks. He's going to have to pull it together if they're going to win a lot of games and go deep in the playoffs.

Cowboys better beat the Texans, can't have them going 3-0/2-1 in our already packed division.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

What the fuck Ravens


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Witten has a concussion.


That sucks.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

4-0 without Big Ben is looking pretty good right now.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Falcons are beating The Cards pretty bad.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Yeah Joe Flacco way to do it for my fantasy team this week.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey don't overlook TB, they're 2-0 right now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jerry Jones trying to pump up these cowboys :lmao


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

I would say Wade Phillips job is on the line next week in Houston. If the Cowboys go 0-3, Jones might as well promote Jason Garrett and see if he's HC material before he thinks about going after Cowher or Gruden for 2011.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Flacco is just playing bad football these past two weeks. He's going to have to pull it together if they're going to win a lot of games and go deep in the playoffs.
> 
> Cowboys better beat the Texans, can't have them going 3-0/2-1 in our already packed division.


it's common for him to look lost against good defenses


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Troy Polamalu with play of the week right there.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Algernon said:


> I would say Wade Phillips job is on the line next week in Houston. If the Cowboys go 0-3, Jones might as well promote Jason Garrett and see if he's HC material before he thinks about going after Cowher or Gruden for 2011.


Dallas will not beat Houston. Houston flys around the field with more intensity than these Bears. They're much more talented too on the offensive side.

Doesn't really matter if a defense is good or not, Dallas will not score. This play calling and execution is terrible.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Never would have thought the Bears would be looking at 2-0 while the Vikings are 0-2. LOL awesome.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Wesson said:


> it's common for him to look lost against good defenses


Well great QBs shouldn't be throwing 4 INTs or looking lost against good defenses. They may struggle, but there is no excuse for playing that badly.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

December comes early for Dallas.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Of course CBS around here would not be working right now...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Never would have thought the Bears would be looking at 2-0 while the Vikings are 0-2. LOL awesome.


Chicago over Green Bay next week?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Chicago over Green Bay next week?


Not gonna happen.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Bengals win their 8th straight AFC North game by defeating the Ravens. 

*does happy dance**


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope so but they'd need a MiraCUTLER to happen. I honestly thought the Boys would be manhandling them today but not upset they aren't.

I waiting for The Packs to fail to protect Rodgers and watch him get hurt. Purple Kisses you're asking to be beaten.

Edit: Your happy dance better include a pole and me stuffing dollars into a G-String Sabs.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Jahvid Best is making me cry.

I put him on my bench and started Brandon Jackson


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Dallas will not beat Houston. Houston flys around the field with more intensity than these Bears. They're much more talented too on the offensive side.
> 
> Doesn't really matter if a defense is good or not, Dallas will not score. This play calling and execution is terrible.


Well I agree. I never said Dallas would beat Houston. I have absolutely no reason to believe that. I just think Phillips job is on the line next week. I think he needs a win in Houston to save his job. 

Stranger things have happened. Right now the Chiefs, Bucs and Bears are 2-0.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Purple Kisses said:


> Not gonna happen.


Just like Chargers not losing against Chiefs wasn't going to happen, or Colts losing to the Texans? Cowboys/Vikings starting 0-2 wasn't going to happen either. Steelers were suppose to lose these games because they didn't have Big Ben. I'm quite sure anything can happen and Bears beating Packers is very possible compared to other things that happened in these last two weeks.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Well great QBs shouldn't be throwing 4 INTs or looking lost against good defenses. They may struggle, but there is no excuse for playing that badly.


he's nowhere near great


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I didn't think the Packers looked all that impressive last week so you never know.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pats/Jets time.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

MetalX said:


> Jahvid Best is making me cry.
> 
> I put him on my bench and started Brandon Jackson


That was stupid ;D

I'm also lol'ing @ Atlanta's raping of Arizona. I'm sure Michael Turner's injury gave some people a scare, but it's mild and they sat him due to it being an absolute blowout (lawls).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jerry Jones needs to have a heart attack because i'm sick of seeing that old fuck on my TV every fucking game.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Bengals win!!!! woo, need a little redzone work, but 15-10 against the Ravens woo . Flaaco is shit. Palmer > Flaaco.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^Palmer is not better than Flacco.


Wesson said:


> he's nowhere near great


I don't really think so either, but lots of people including analysts have been calling him great and were saying that we would have great season.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Analysts said Matt Ryan was great last week too. You only need one good season at QB for everyone to hype you up. They also assumed a team with so much talent would make him look great.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> Pats/Jets time.


Should be a good game. I hate both teams, but I have Brady as my QB on my Fantasy Team


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bill going for on 4th down already.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow Steve Slaton just pulled one the stupidest things I've ever seen in my life. He caught the ball in the end zone on a kick off and stepped out to the one yard line and out of bounds. All he had to do was walk out of the end zone. Baffled.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brady is fucking awesome.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Let's go Redskins/Jets.:side:

Great INT, bad decision making by Schaub.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Brady is fucking awesome.


Is this a news flash?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Damn how did we even make this back into a game. Gotta get the onside now.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

lol Cowboys and Vikings. Real surprised both are 0-2.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Holy shit what an INT!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ Sanchez


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

dont mean to spam but anyone got a link to sd vs. jax ?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

If Lions win it will be honestly a horrible performance by the Eagles D.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Is this a news flash?


No its not.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The fact Tom Brady bangs supermodels with the worst haircut ever pretty much proves he is the biggest stud on the planet, on or off the field.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Tom Brady's haircut is awesome.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Jesus Christ second week in a row we have a chance to win it in the last minute and we fucking blow it. God dammit. Fuck you Detroit. Jesus.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

2-0! this may be the last time i am excited about my Bucs this season since they have only played the Browns and the Panthers.

How much longer do you guys think Matt Moore will be starting over Claussen, i say Claussen will be the QB next week, Moore is just putrid.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't give a damn about Carolina's 0-2 start as long as Clausen starts from now on. Moore has been worse than Delhomme. Steve Smith nearly broke his arm again, too (nearly the 3rd time in a year). X-Rays were negative though, thank God.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Welker just got nailed in the head and is hurt.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

cheap shot to Welker.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dammit Welker stop getting hurt.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You guys get Pats/Jets? I got the fuckin' Chargers and Jags.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

It doesn't look serious, it might be a concussion though. He got up fine and walked fine though.

Gotta love satellite, you get them all.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I got Texans/Skins. Foster still truckin. Schaub fucked up once, but otherwise it's a good game so far.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> It doesn't look serious, it might be a concussion though. He got up fine and walked fine though.
> 
> Gotta love satellite, you get them all.


Concussion are serious these days actually.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Houston just got a TD.

And Welker looks fine. He was back in the huddle until they took him out and put Edelman in.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

WWF said:


> You guys get Pats/Jets? I got the fuckin' Chargers and Jags.


Makes sense since your in Florida, but im an hour from San Diego and i got Jets/Pats, go figure haha.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMister said:


> I got Texans/Skins. Foster still truckin. Schaub fucked up once, but otherwise it's a good game so far.


I got the Texans big three in one of my leagues, so I need big things.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

When I said it doesn't look serious I was assuming it wasn't a concussion, if it is a concussin then it would be serious obvsiouly.

Nice throw by McNabb.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I actually figured you meant that King, jsut wanted to be clear.



WWF said:


> I got the Texans big three in one of my leagues, so I need big things.


Other than the INT, the big three are doing well so far.

McNabb bomb to Galloway (lol he's still playing) puts the ball at the 10 for the Skins.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

my fantasy team is getting killed right now because of Anquan Boldin and the Ravens


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Wes is Best.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

nice play McNabb


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

28 plays to 3 :lmao


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

G0dm4n V2.0 said:


> my fantasy team is getting killed right now because of Anquan Boldin and the Ravens


Boldin and Mason hurt me today, but Welker just got me a TD


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> 28 plays to 3 :lmao


Fear the Jets! That is some serious disparity there.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Am I the only one who thinks deflected pass interceptions are bullshit? Rivers threw one off of the hands of Gates which was intercepted, then 2 plays later Garrard threw one.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

TD SD. Gates.

And lol at the Jets. Hope the Pats beat them by 4 TD's.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

TOUCHDOWN BRONCOS.

Doing good so far, we need this win to stay in the division hunt.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Hope Brady throws 4 INTs, but hope will only get me so far.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Anyone else find the Jets to be more annoying then the Pats now?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jacksonville doesn't like to cover Gates.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't like Sanchez moving the ball like this.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Apparently Jacksonville doesn't like keeping possession of the ball, either.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice play by Sanchez.

TD Sanchez, it's almost unbelievable.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

The Jets are fucking ....s who haven't proved jack. They can all fuck off.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Game on in the Meadowlands?

Braylon is a moron though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Rivers 2 INTs already. There have been a lot of INTs this week.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

oh man chargers game so entertaining one team gets the ball they either fumble or intercept it rofl


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

LMAO, ANOTHER INT Chargers now get the ball


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Rivers is my QB in my other league. Perfect.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Garrard: 3 Interceptions in less than 1 1/2 quarters


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

lol o my now a punt blocked


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow what a play by Redskins. Redskins/Texans game is great right now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Texans/Skins has been good since the beginning.

McNabb and the Skins actually look pretty damn good here. Texans need to regroup and make some adjustments here at the half.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I just came here to say Jeff Fisher is a dumbass.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Jet's oline is horrible, the Pats are getting a lot of pressure.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

scrilla said:


> I just came here to say Jeff Fisher is a dumbass.


So he's been conning Houston/Tennessee all these years?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

No, but Kerry Collins is garbage.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Fisher has some sort of love for Collins, he benched Young for 2 1/2 quarters of bad play, but kept Collins 6 games last year full of bad games.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I hate Kerry Collins, probably my least favorite NFL player. Also lol @ Garrard. I'm stuck watching this fucking game since the Raiders game is blacked out. I wish I got the Pats game.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BRADY.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Revis Island just got shitted on by Randy Moss. :lmao


Yeah Jets fans, how do you like 'em apples?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Pay the man Pats, one handed grab for a TD. Randy Moss is amazing and the only player I actually like on the Pats.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

DJ G-D said:


> Revis Island just got shitted on by Randy Moss. :lmao
> 
> 
> Yeah Jets fans, how do you like 'em apples?


Oh shit.. I needa see that TD. Revis is foolish for challenging Randy Moss.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

What a one handed grab by Moss.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Yeah Revis, Moss is still a slouch now? Stupid ass Jets and their fans talking smack and now they can't back it up.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

A slouch doesn't get 150 TDs in his career.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Just saw the Slouch make that one handed grab. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Foster ain't shit against a good D.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

So who else agrees with me that Reid needs to start Vick from now on?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Agreed. Proven QB>Unproven QB.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

^ Yes. He has more weapons in Philly than he ever had in Atlanta. I think he deserves a shot.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lmao

Did you think Foster would gain 200+ yards every week?!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> :lmao
> 
> Did you think Foster would gain 200+ yards every week?!


Its what happens when you listen and believe what ESPN analysts say.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> :lmao
> 
> Did you think Foster would gain 200+ yards every week?!


No, but last week everyone was on his shit saying that he will have a great season and be a great RB. The only reason he got 200+ yards is becase the Colts were unable to stop the big runs and they were having a hard time getting by the blockers.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao at Revis not being here for the 2nd half.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

MORENO 45 YARD RUN!!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McNabb is owning Houston. Totally.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice overthrow Brady.

Houston has to address it's pass coverage because it's really really bad. They're about to give up 800 yards in passing in 2 games.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

nice pass to Cooley


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fuckin Brady.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice play by the Jets, the Pats were completely fooled.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

DJ G-D said:


> So who else agrees with me that Reid needs to start Vick from now on?


At least until there's a losing streak or another reason to bench him. The whole idea that you cant lose a starting position to an injury just isn't that important, and really the only reason to start Kolb is justify trading McNabb.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Its pretty clear the past decade of failure for the Eagles has been because of Reid, not McNabb.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

lol wow i tune back to the game and Gerrard throws a int !! woohoo


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Houston is gonna have to come back without Andre Johnson.



DJ G-D said:


> Its pretty clear the past decade of failure for the Eagles has been because of Reid, not McNabb.


Eagles failed the past decade? What team were you watching?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pats D is playing like shit right now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Jets actually might beat the Pats, with Sanchez leading them.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Jets take the lead  but I hate that they're dropping like flies.

Don't like them going for two though

EDIT: But what do I know?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Houston is gonna have to come back without Andre Johnson.
> 
> 
> 
> Eagles failed the past decade? What team were you watching?


They were a team that was supposed to win the Superbowl and failed to do so.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Jets get the two, but Edwards is being an idiot.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Eagles failed the past decade? What team were you watching?


Countless NFC Championship trips resulting in one Super Bowl appearance and loss is something I'd call a failure.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Philly did just fine in the 00s. They just met teams that were better. It's that simple. And I hate Philly more than any pro team.

To say Philly failed is really pretty clueless. Now the Bucs of old and the Saints of old. The Cowboys of the 00s. This is failure.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Brady's got another pick coming to him.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Philly did just fine in the 00s. They just met teams that were better. It's that simple. And I hate Philly more than any pro team.
> 
> To say Philly failed is really pretty clueless. Now the Bucs of old and the Saints of old. The Cowboys of the 00s. This is failure.


How can you say the Cowboys of the 00s were failures yet the Eagles weren't? They were both failures.

I put Andy Reid and Wade Phillips in the same boat. They have the talents to win it all but fuck it up.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

IDK.

The objective is to win it all and if you can't, your season is a failure. That's just me. I don't see the solace in having a great season and barely falling short.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Eagles won consistently. Did you see the teams Dallas fielded early in the decade? It was terrible. That is failure.

So all teams fail that don't win the Super Bowl? Yeah that's one way to look at it. That means all teams are failures then.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Moss's fault that Brady was picked.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> The Eagles won consistently. Did you see the teams Dallas fielded early in the decade? It was terrible. That is failure.
> 
> So all teams fail that don't win the Super Bowl? Yeah that's one way to look at it. That means all teams are failures then.


In my opinion, a team that is hyped up and built up to win the Superbowl and don't win it, thats a failure.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Jets Jets Jets, come on 1 more score and you can win this on D.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> The Eagles won consistently. Did you see the teams Dallas fielded early in the decade? It was terrible. That is failure.
> 
> So all teams fail that don't win the Super Bowl? Yeah that's one way to look at it. That means all teams are failures then.


But even more so with the talent the Eagles had year in and year out. I mean like you can't look at teams like the Lions or Browns as failures cause they put awful squads on the field. However, the Eagles had the tools to win it all on multiple occasions. That's why I see them as a failure.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Houston just blocked a huge FG there.

Eagles did NOT have the personnel to win a Super Bowl. Those teams definitely over achieved. Name a big time WR they had besides TO (which didn't last at all obviously)? They didn't have one. Their defense played way over their heads because Jim Johnson was a great DC.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Galloway almost caught another bomb.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Houston just blocked a huge FG there.
> 
> Eagles did NOT have the personnel to win a Super Bowl. Those teams definitely over achieved. Name a big time WR they had besides TO (which didn't last at all obviously)? They didn't have one. Their defense played way over their heads because Jim Johnson was a great DC.


How can you say they played over their heads? They played consistenly well as a defense for several seasons. Jim Johnson was a great DC, but they had some solid players on the defensive side. 

In the 2000s alone, the Eagles went to the NFC Conference Game 5 times, only advancing to the Super Bowl once. Those Eagle teams were hyped up to win it all and failed to do so. Thats why I see them as failures.

I can agree with you saying the Giants in their Super Bowl run that the Giants D played over their heads since it was just a month or so of defensive domination. The Eagles had a dominate defense for several years.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

And that's why Andre Johnson is the best WR in the NFL.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Andre Johnson is awesome. That's obvious though.

Hype doesn't make you a failure. It makes the people hyping you up a failure.

The players on Philly's D just weren't that good. Johnson's schemes made them better than they actually were. That's what I mean when I say they played over their heads.

Actually going to the NFC title game 5 times shows just how much they didn't fail considering their lack of talent.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Bulter can't play man to man D and is just giving the Jets free yards/first downs.

JETS TOUCHDOWN!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

LMAO @ Patriots


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Pats/Jets just about over


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So which Pats D is for real? I guess that first half of last week was the pretending Pats?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Now I won't hear the end of it tomorrow from the Jets fans.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Now this is the Houston Texans team I know. Unfortunately, Daniels hasn't done much.

Also, Trent Williams just got injured, which isn't good for the 'Skins.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ^^^Palmer is not better than Flacco.


*Yes he is. It's not even an argument. Palmer has beat him what... 3 straight times now? And three straight times when Baltimore was supposed to beat the Bengals. 

Palmer is overrated but he is absolutely better than Flacco... the Flacco that threw four interceptions today against the Bengals.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

And this game is over. Jets win.

Palmer has been given so many weapons and yet still is unable to do anything special with them. Flacco in his last two seasons has done better than Palmer in his last two. Palmer really only had 1 great years in his whole career, the rest has been pretty average. Neither are great, but I consider Flacco better right now, and if not now then he will for sure be better than Palmer in the future.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh Brady.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Fumble recovery, now the game's over :side:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> So which Pats D is for real? I guess that first half of last week was the pretending Pats?


*It's hard to tell, Brek. Palmer ate them up in the second half last week but people said that only happened because the Pats had such a big lead. 

I wasn't so sure of that though. The Pats were still bringing people with that big lead. It's not like they backed off and played soft prevent zones. *


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister it was fun debating with you, but I do believe Andy Reid isn't that great of a coach and the reason why the Eagles never won the Superbowl. He is already fucking up this season still having Kolb start over Vick next week which is total horseshit. 

Bah, fucking Patriots.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fuckin LT


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's hard to tell, Brek. Palmer ate them up in the second half last week but people said that only happened because the Pats had such a big lead.
> 
> I wasn't so sure of that though. The Pats were still bringing people with that big lead. It's not like they backed off and played soft prevent zones. *


Looks to me like that first half ambush was an aberration. Unless the Jets figured out their offense. So many questions this early.



DJ G-D said:


> MrMister it was fun debating with you, but I do believe Andy Reid isn't that great of a coach and the reason why the Eagles never won the Superbowl. He is already fucking up this season still having Kolb start over Vick next week which is total horseshit.
> 
> Bah, fucking Patriots.


Yeah, I'm with you GD, I just wanted to see if I had it in me to defend the hated Eagles. I was just playing Devil's Advocate really. The Eagles fucking suck. If I can defend the Eagles, I can do anything.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Fail @ what just happened in the Pats/Jets game :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Texans don't trust their kicker with a 53 yard FG. Maybe they just trust their defense to make a fast stop and get the ball back quickly.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I sure wouldn't trust the Texans' defense based on the way McNabb's ripped them up.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's Graham Gano.... don'tcha know!!!???!!!!*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Houston got lucky with that timeout.

And now they completely missed and now the Texans get the ball.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*that's gonna backfire on a coach someday.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *that's gonna backfire on a coach someday.*


It already has this season.

Say it ain't so, Gary Gano!

F'n Houston win this shit.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *that's gonna backfire on a coach someday.*


Can't remember, but I know that at least once the first time a kicker didn't hit it and the second he did. Might have been a Redskins game.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Arian Foster has some fight in him. That was a great effort to try and get the first.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I enjoy my fantasy team's Matt Schaub/Andre Johnson/Arian Foster group. A cool 66 points.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That looked like a good catch.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah it was a catch LC. Both were.

Texans needs to just punch it in...that may or may not be because I need them to win by more than 3.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Matt Schaub is a beast.

And holy shit, quit reviewing everything, especially the catches that are clearly good.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why are they even reviewing that?*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

TEXANS WIN IT YESSSSSSIRRRRRRRR


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Texans win!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They have to review close stuff like that. I have no problem with it.

Texans 2-0.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That was right down the middle... maybe they should review it to make sure it was good.*


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

What a game. Matt Schaub is a beast.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Did Owen Daniels leave the game with an injury or something?

Also, Darren McFadden has got off to a good start this season, which is nice to see since he definitely has the ability and the potential to be a 1000 yard rusher.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *That was right down the middle... maybe they should review it to make sure it was good.*


I wouldn't have a problem with it.

That was a huge win for Houston by the way. The Indy win was big, but to come from behind on the road like that means you're doing a lot of things right.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Raiders won and of course I didn't even get to see the fucking game. :no:

That was a good game though, icing the kicker actually paid off.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

So last week i get to go against Arian Foster in fantasy and this week i get Jahvid Best (in a ppr league to boot) 

MOTHER...

FUCKER...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I wouldn't have a problem with it.
> 
> That was a huge win for Houston by the way. The Indy win was big, but to come from behind on the road like that means you're doing a lot of things right.


*

I didn't mind the first review but the second one was pointless. lol 


I agree about that being a big win for Houston. I should have been pulling for the Redskins but it's hard to do that. *


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Man the Texans pulled it out of their ass today, what a great game. Let the shit talking ensue, all my cowboy loving friends are gonna have no excuses.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah dude, Dallas sucks for real. This team will not make the playoffs. I'm a Dallas fan too btw.



LadyCroft said:


> *
> 
> I didn't mind the first review but the second one was pointless. lol
> 
> ...


Why would anyone ever root for the Skins? Even if they lived near DC?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope Dallas pulls itself out of the shithole... I hate it when my dad is in a bad mood lol*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I rooted for the 'Skins, no need for the Colts to have competition in their division with both Titans and Texans.

I watched the Bengals/Ravens highlights and the only reason the Bengals won that game because of two bad calls that put the Bengals into field goal position. It's kind of funny that the Bengals couldn't score a single TD after getting all those turnovers.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm sure the Ravens D had something to do with that.

I'm afraid your Dad is gonna be in a bad mood more often than not this year Sabrina.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I rooted for the 'Skins, no need for the Colts to have competition in their division with both Titans and Texans.
> 
> I watched the Bengals/Ravens highlights and the only reason the Bengals won that game because of two bad calls that put the Bengals into field goal position. It's kind of funny that the Bengals couldn't score a single TD after getting all those turnovers.


*That's bullshit. lol You didn't even watch the game. I did. 

The reason the Bengals beat the Ravens was because they outplayed them in every aspect of the game. And that's a HUGE reason. 

Flacco threw four INT's and that killed the Ravens. 

Cincinnati's defense showed up.. so did the Ravens but they do have the best defense in football. 


Plus it was only ONE bad call.  And that bad call pretty much made up for the no pass interference call in the endzone against T.O.

*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Who ready for Manning vs Manning, fuck the WWE PPV.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Ray Lewis got a tripping call for Palmer running into him, is it his fault that he was on the ground? Suggs call was also bullshit. Both those calls put them into FG position which allowed them to score 6 points, had they not had those 6 points they wouldn't have won.

Turnovers did cost the Ravens the game, but bad calls is what why the Bengals won.

The better Manning will win, and the better one is the older one.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> Who ready for Manning vs Manning, fuck the WWE PPV.


I'm ready, Peyton vs Head wound Manning is must see TV. Sorry Vince NOC isn't.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ray Lewis got a tripping call for Palmer running into him, is it his fault that he was on the ground? Suggs call was also bullshit. Both those calls put them into FG position which allowed them to score 6 points, had they not had those 6 points they wouldn't have won.
> 
> Turnovers did cost the Ravens the game, but bad calls is what why the Bengals won.
> 
> The better Manning will win, and the better one is the older one.


*The tripping call was legit.. no matter how it happens...if your fall and your legs whip around and hits the ball handlers legs it's tripping. The call was good.

The Suggs call was a terrible call though. But so was the pass in the endzone to TO where no pass interference was called.

Saying the Ravens lost because of bad call is just a terrible excuse. You didn't even watch the game and you're making those ridiculous claims.*


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Another painful loss by the Cowboys :no: but at least the rest of the afternoon was salvaged with the Raiders winning.  It was also nice to see Tampa Bay get off to a 2-0 start. 

I need to make a gif of the the Raiders player (can't remember who it was) overhead suplexing the Rams running back. lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Seriously UDFKing, how can you say what happened in a game by just watching the highlights? Those things never cover what actually happened. ESPN is the worst at making up their own story about what happen in any given game.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Making excuses for Baltimore is laughable. They turned it over and had only a few questionable calls. Cincy was the better team today.

And would it be fair to say that there might be more blood in this game then in the entire NOC PPV?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *The tripping call was legit.. no matter how it happens...if your fall and your legs whip around and hits the ball handlers legs it's tripping. The call was good.
> 
> The Suggs call was a terrible call though. But so was the pass in the endzone to TO where no pass interference was called.
> 
> Saying the Ravens lost because of bad call is just a terrible excuse. You didn't even watch the game and you're making those ridiculous claims.*


His legs didn't whip around, he was thrown to the ground and Palmer run into them.

When bad calls get you into scoring position and allow you to score they aren't excuses. Yes, I didn't watch the whole game, and they were probably missed/bad calls against the Bengals as well, but from what I saw the Bengals got to FGs because calls that I thought were bad.

I wasn't watching ESPN, I was watching NFL network, I thought those calls were bad. Lewis was knocked to the grounds, his legs didn't whip, and Palmer was moving around and ran into them. That isn't Lewis's fault.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> His legs didn't whip around, he was thrown to the ground and Palmer run into them.
> 
> When bad calls get you into scoring position and allow you to score they aren't excuses. Yes, I didn't watch the whole game, and they were probably missed/bad calls against the Bengals as well, but from what I saw the Bengals got to FGs because calls that I thought were bad.


*Palmer still gripped over the legs. So it IS a good call. His legs did whip around from going to the ground. It's the proper call. 

And what you DIDN'T see was the Bengals should have had a TD on an interference call that never happened in the end zone. Bad calls go against both teams in any given game. You didn't watch the game so you have no clue why a team won or why a team lost. 

The Bengals won every aspect of that game. Even defensively *they had 4 INT's for crying out loud* 

But any way. You can make all the excuses you want for the Ravens. They simply got beat by the better team on this given day.

Scoreboard.*


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Demaryius Thomas 97 Yards and a TD in his debut.


Like him already, dropping Jabar Gaffney and picking him up in my fantasy league.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*How good did Kyle "the legend thriller" Orton play? *


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice opening drive by Peyton and crew.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *How good did Kyle "the legend thriller" Orton play? *


I don't remember the stat line but Orton was pretty damn solid.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Giants couldn't stop our offense, now lets hope our defense can stop them.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I don't remember the stat line but Orton was pretty damn solid.


*I'm glad you reminded me to start him *


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kyle Orton 25 of 35, 307 yards with 2 TD's.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> Kyle Orton 25 of 35, 307 yards with 2 TD's.


*Hell yeah! *does happy dance**


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

scrilla said:


> Raiders won and of course I didn't even get to see the fucking game. :no:


Well, apparently Campbell got benched. He's off to a great start in Oakland.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks like our defense wants to prove something today.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Looks like Indys defense came to play.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Indy is a totally different team at home for sure.



LadyCroft said:


> *I'm glad you reminded me to start him *


Yeah of course! (wait did I really remind you?)



LadyCroft said:


> *Hell yeah! *does happy dance**


I want a private happy dance.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

MetalX said:


> Demaryius Thomas 97 Yards and a TD in his debut.
> 
> 
> Like him already, dropping Jabar Gaffney and picking him up in my fantasy league.


I am a Denver fan as well and I was so happy with Thomas. Dude was catching everything and making it look so easy. Could end up better than Dez Bryant, has great potential. He is big, has speed, and made some great routes. It is great to see the Eddie Royal of old as well.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Come on Reggie, that would have been huge.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

smackdown1111 said:


> I am a Denver fan as well and I was so happy with Thomas. Dude was catching everything and making it look so easy. Could end up better than Dez Bryant, has great potential. *He is big, has speed, and made some great routes.* It is great to see the Eddie Royal of old as well.


Brandon Marshall?


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

WWF said:


> Brandon Marshall?


In a way yes. Obviously Marshall is a proven pro bowler, but being a Denver fan this kid showed great potential and can be our new Brandon Marshall if he keeps this up (perhaps not as good, but who knows). I look forward to seeing more of him.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Indy is a totally different team at home for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*You reminded me...inadvertently. *


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WWF said:


> Brandon Marshall?


I think he's a good fit in Miami. Chad Henne's gonna warm up to him more and more imo.

@smackdown1111, you better hope he's not your new Brandon Marshall. Actually, just prey that he doesn't have any kind of talent because McDaniels will send him packing.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Damn it Clark.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Knowshon Moreno & Demaryius Thomas are the difference makers on offense no doubt.


Losing faith in Gaffney though, he showed flashes of brilliance late last season but now I say we should just go ahead and start Thomas & Royal.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *You reminded me...inadvertently. *


Pfft...I knew that. Oh I covet more than your tight end now.

Jones-Drew and Addai are NOT going to cut it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Pfft...I knew that. Oh I covet more than your tight end now.
> 
> Jones-Drew and Addai are NOT going to cut it.


*You want Beanie? *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *You want Beanie? *


You are a colossal tease woman.

I love when the ball gets downed at the 1. 99 yard TD by Addai!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks like the Colts are actually trying to run this week unlike last week when the just gave up and kept throwing.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The NFL is so hard to figure out lol

And, Brek, I was a born tease. I can't help it.



You want Beanie? *


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

MetalX said:


> Knowshon Moreno & Demaryius Thomas are the difference makers on offense no doubt.
> 
> 
> Losing faith in Gaffney though, he showed flashes of brilliance late last season but now I say we should just go ahead and start Thomas & Royal.


Yeah, I feel like Gaffney is the odd man out. He is still solid, but with great potential in Thomas and Royal, I know who I prefer starting. Lloyd actually has been a nice surprise for us as well, so I like him as our third receiver. And I agree Knowshon was solid. Our running O-Line was horrid, though.

And DH, I half agree. I think McDaniels could not handle Marshall's attitude so that is why he essentially wanted him gone. Since Thomas is a McDaniels pick in the draft I could see him still wanting him to stay as long as he doesn't develop a horrible attitude which I don't think he will.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

TOUCHDOWN CLARK! Loving our offense right now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dallas FUCKING Clark


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*How do you let a big guy like Clark get behind the defense? 

Terrible safety play.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *The NFL is so hard to figure out lol
> 
> And, Brek, I was a born tease. I can't help it.
> 
> ...


Yeah anyone saying they know what's going on is blowing smoke.

I'll get Ben Tate back and trade him for Beanie.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Eli is picked off.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't know what happened because of the cameraman, but great play by our defense.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Yeah anyone saying they know what's going on is blowing smoke.
> 
> I'll get Ben Tate back and trade him for Beanie.


*Want me to throw in Kolb to sweeten the deal?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Want me to throw in Kolb to sweeten the deal?*


Fuck that lol. That makes the deal worse! Yeah I saw what you did there.

Giants might be f'ed if Indy goes up 3 TD's here.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I wonder what GD thinks about our horrible running game actually doing good against the Giant's D.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Cris Collinsworth is fucking horrible.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Eli needs to pick it up now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WTF? Indy ball? Blood in the Water.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That looked like some Tuck Rule stuff.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Robert Mathis is a beast.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Geuss it was a good thing i picked the Colts to cover the spread.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This is like a college game where one team is clearly over-matched by the other.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Giants Defense is shit.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Were shit last season too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Addai has redeemed himself. He's been serviceable so far tonight.

Are the Giants done down 24-0 at the half?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

theose stats are funny as hell.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

This is a pleasant suprise, our run defense is playing great and our rushers are doing even better.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I've never liked the aquib kick.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Addai has redeemed himself. He's been serviceable so far tonight.
> 
> Are the Giants done down 24-0 at the half?


*Stick a fork in 'em.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Agreed Sabrina, I'll be fucking shocked if the G-Men can come back from this.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

There is no chance of a comeback unless Bradshaw can turn into Foster and start destroying our defense.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Agreed Sabrina, I'll be fucking shocked if the G-Men can come back from this.


*The G-Men look like a division 2 A school out there 

I think that's more credit to Indianapolis than a diss to NY.... *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Indy has just fucked them up. I'm pretty sure the Giants are actually a decent team.

Indy isn't used to getting beat up (Houston dominated the ground last week in case anyone has forgotten), I think it might piss them off when it happens.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

We easily have the best DE combo in the league. Gotta love the pressure that Freeney and Mathis produce on the pass rush.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Yeah Indy has just fucked them up. I'm pretty sure the Giants are actually a decent team.
> 
> Indy isn't used to getting beat up (Houston dominated the ground last week in case anyone has forgotten), I think it might piss them off when it happens.


*As they should. Didn't they give up close to 300 yds on the ground last week?

they are playing like they have something to prove.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dwight Freeney's spin move is a thing of beauty.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

They are also not used to lose in the first 6 or so games.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

about time Eli.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Single coverage is always a killer.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Need to do that like 3 more times.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Eli comeback on the way? Yeah I'll still be fucking shocked.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Even if they do do it 3 times, they still gotta stop the better Manning on offense.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Poor MetalX. Starting Jackson over Best. And I thought I fucked by starting Jackson over Hightower( or Moreno). That's rough, dude.

Anyway .. who was the moron who talked up Flacco before the season?! I bet you feel dumb. Glad I'm not that guy! 

:side:

He'll be fine. I just hope his shit performances are because of the level of defenses he's played. Hope, keyword. But let's just say ... I didn't draft Matt Ryan by accident. Contingency plan!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Eli comeback on the way? Yeah I'll still be fucking shocked.


*I hope so. I hate watching blowouts but I highly doubt it. The Giants have showed no life on defense at all.


And lol at the guy holding onto the helmet for dear life! *


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Giants defense wow just fucking wow.

So fucking pathetic.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Leaving Clark wide open? Do the Giants even know what they're doing.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Any team that leaves Clark wide open is just asking for it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I almost feel sorry for the Giants. Almost.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Great night to be a Giants fan.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Poor, poor Eli.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The NFC East's reign as a top division is over. It was a good run of quite a few seasons ... but it's just not going to happen this season.

None of the four teams do anything for me. One will make it ... and most likely be bounced in their first game.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

peyton is god


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> The NFC East's reign as a top division is over. It was a good run of quite a few seasons ... but it's just not going to happen this season.
> 
> None of the four teams do anything for me. One will make it ... and most likely be bounced in their first game.


You're definitely right here. It's all about the AFC North now. Or at least it seems that way. It's only Week 2.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

The NFC East has 1 thing going for them:

Michael Vick.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

AFC south is pretty good also.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Except Kolb might start next week. What the fuck's up with that anyway? I'm with you GD, Vick should clearly start. It's no brainer. But Reid will be Reid and fuck shit up.

AFC South is pretty good when the Titans don't play anyone worth a shit. Colts and Texans are solid though. At least the Texans seem to be really good. Coming back from 17 on the road is hard shit to do.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Eh then let Kolb have a shitty start and have the Eagles lose. I guess it maybe the only way Reid finally sees that he needs Vick.


After tonight, the Colts have reassured my support of the Texans.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

It must really suck to be Kolb.

Wait for 3 years to start
Finally be named the starter
Get knocked out
Some guy who hasn't even really played in 4 years comes and impresses, so now your job's on the line.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'd go ... (best to worst)

AFC North - NFC North - AFC South - AFC East - NFC South - NFC East - AFC West - NFC West

Reading over today's thread ...

1) Stop with the insults. Childish shit I do not care for.

2) Stop with the jumping to conclusions after one/two games. Whoever was already writing off Arian Foster after today's game ... what's up with that? He still managed a respectable 3.6 YPR. So, it wasn't even a bad game. Which makes the writing off that much more puzzling. 

Plus, this goes for teams. I'm still not buying and selling anyone yet. Did we not learn anything in the past few years? Especially last year? 6-0 Broncos? Yeah, 8-8 Broncos.

edit: Fuck. I just realized I'm a hypocrite. Dammit. Oh well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DJ G-D said:


> Eh then let Kolb have a shitty start and have the Eagles lose. I guess it maybe the only way Reid finally sees that he needs Vick.
> 
> 
> After tonight, the Colts have reassured my support of the Texans.


Oh, you're jumping on the Texans bandwagon? Welcome aboard if so.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Oh, you're jumping on the Texans bandwagon? Welcome aboard if so.


Not really. Brian Cushing is a fellow alumni at my High School so I am more of a Cushing fan if anything.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fuck. I'm a hypocrite (or I'm just contradictory). 

I think.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wait what happened with Jacob's helmet?



Mikey Damage said:


> Fuck. I'm a hypocrite.
> 
> I think.


It's near impossible not to be when discussing the NFL. There are so many contradictions early on. That's part of why I love it so much.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Freeney is just killing them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Jacob tried throwing his helmet at the ground when walking back to the sideline but it slipped out of his hand and went into the stands. The guy who got the helmet wasn't willing to give it back and a security man had to come and get it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Wait what happened with Jacob's helmet?.


He throw it into the crowd.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Crybabies throw helmets. Wait Bob Lilly threw his helmet (it was after losing the Super Bowl though). Never mind.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm telling you Mathis & Freeney are beasts.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

People should have already knew that. Especially about Freeney.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Purple Kisses said:


> I'm telling you Mathis & Freeney are beasts.


Did anyone tell you otherwise?

Congrats Giants, you got two scores.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

LMAO at the giants doing somthing defensively, its like 45 mins late

Oh wait TD Giants.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

A few hours late but I felt bad for the Redskins kicker who got fucked by the Texans calling a quick timeout.

Man G-Men got OWNED.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Dude's a freak.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its the beautiful flowing hair + not being on the cover of Madden.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Did you hear his hair is legit insured for a million dollars? :lmao


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

You know you got game when you can jump before the snap and make the tackle.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Polamalu has some of the best instincts I've ever seen. It certainly helps he's a supremely gifted athlete too.

You know what else I like about that clip. He just gets up like what he just did was no big deal. Badass.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> Did you hear his hair is legit insured for a million dollars? :lmao


yeah but its a thing of beauty. I'm surprised Roethlisberger hasn't tried to .... his hair yet.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

McQueen said:


> yeah but its a thing of beauty. I'm surprised Roethlisberger hasn't tried to .... his hair yet.


:lmao

Ouch. I was joking with my friends today that our defense raped the Titans and Big Ben wasn't even around. :side:


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Hmm I should really look at the schedule, just found out Texans vs. Cowboys next week, this should be fun. If the Cowboys get their shit together it could actually be a good game, but I'll be rooting for my Texans all the way.

I feel bad cause I graduated with one of Dallas' receivers, but its not really the team I hate, its the local fans.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Reports say New York Giants running back Brandon Jacobs will meet with team executives Monday and ask to be traded.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Clausen will be starting next week (and likely the rest of the season). THANK GOD.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jacobs thinks he's much better than he really is. He had two pretty average years and he thinks he's a feature back. You have be an amazing talent to be a feature back, especially these days.

Dude is a prima donna never was.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nobody's going to trade for him, considering his contract/attitude/total ineffectiveness.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

He's also been injured the past couple of years as well. Even when they won the Superbowl. I'm definitely getting tired of his attitude from training camp into the season. Also throwing that helmet into the crowd was uncalled for.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i dunno why, but I gotta good feeling about tonight.

49ers win. 

am i crazy?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Anything can happen. 

If this was the 80s or early 90s Niners I'd feel better if I were you, but that's pretty obvious. If the Saints are clicking, they're almost impossible to stop. That's pretty obvious too.

How's the Niners O line? I really know pretty much nothing about the Niners save Singletary is a badass.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Saints will crush them.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes they will. Lets Go Saints!

& Yes you are crazy Mikey!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ummmm

I agree with Mr. Damage.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> i dunno why, but I gotta good feeling about tonight.
> 
> 49ers win.
> 
> am i crazy?


The 49ers looked terrible last week in Seattle and there going up against the defending SB champs. If the 49ers happen to pull it off, it would be a bigger upset than last Monday's game between the Chiefs and Chargers. But you never know, there could be a little magic in the air with Rice's number being retired and everything.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Singletary is one of my favorite head coaches so I will be rooting for the 9ers. Do I think they will win? I don't think so, but anything can happen.... I mean Mark Sanchez had a good game for once.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ditka chose the Niners, so they must win.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Ditka was just copying me.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

when I die, I want to be buried to the MNF theme song.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Faith Hill or you gonna be a real man and go with the Hank Williams Jr song.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I'd get buried to this song.  Best Madden Intro ever.


Safety already.... for fucks sake.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's not a good start.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

*clap* ...






... *clap*


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

lol 9ers fucked up already! :lmao


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

hahhahah good job 49ers


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

awful. just awful snap.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

nice play by Brees.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

TouchDown Saints!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Well... 9ers D is awful.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Did I not use the adjective "Crush"


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

... 

fuck.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

I hope Brees starts throwing more to Colston.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

my goodness. are you fucking kidding?

a wildcat? on 3rd down? yeah .. we're just going to go ahead and run it, Saints ...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It could be worse ya know. It could be a lot worse.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

So much for the Saints 'crushing' the 9ers. Their D looks really awesome since the Saints first drive. 

And it makes you wonder if NO's gonna start lighting people up. I know SF's D, when on, is good, as is Minnesota, but this team has too many weapons to only have 23 points total through 6 1/2 quarters.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The wind has been a factor in this game from what I've seen. I've missed most of the 3rd quarter though. But yeah, anything can happen in the NFL.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The wind's nothing compared to a game in Buffalo last year, I think it was. 40 MPH or some shit like that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah you can forget about throwing it those wicked northern winds.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

TD NO. That's what I expected to see a little more of.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Short passes are less affected by the wind. The deeper balls (15yd+ really) seem really off there.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fuckin' Reggie Bush.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

fucking turnovers. :no:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Fucking Porter, hate that guy.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Gotta love Porter.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Even with the three turnovers, the Niners are still very much in this game. They are going against that wind though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Does that count as a run for Brees or a catch?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

When Brees caught that my heart skipped a beat. Must stop turning the ball lover though.

Gore's been a fucking beast.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

YOU HAVE TO BE FUCKING KIDDING ME...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Fucking goddamnit, piece of shit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Does that count as a run for Brees or a catch?


Pretty sure it's a completion to himself and he has to run. He can't attempt another forward pass. He could lateral the ball though, but that's not a forward pass.

Niners are still in this.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

HERE WE FUCKING GO 9ERS LETS FUCKING DO ITTTTTTTTT


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Time for Singletary to pull his pants down.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Great f'n block by Gore. Great f'n catch and throw.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I am speechless right now... Alex Smith is beginning to earn my respect. 


First and fucking goal. What a great game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So, Alex Smith is legit.

*Edit: *Haha


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Frank Gore is some kind of God.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Alex Smith does not like to stay in the pocket.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Did they score too early? Oh wait still need 2 to tie...

Wow.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOORE



MrMister said:


> Did they score too early?


Probably.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

GORE JUST GOT ME A WIN THIS WEEK IN FANTASY I FUCKING LOVE YOU FRANK GORE





NOOOOOOOOOOOOO NO NO NO NO


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Aw...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I think my heart just broke.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Unacceptable. You have to know where the goal-line is.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Fuck.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Good 2 pt conversion. Totally good. Niners will get fucked if they don't over rule this.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS LETS FUCKING GO HOLD THEM DOWN 9ERS


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAHHHHHH


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Now...I say again.

Did the Niners score too early?

Great fucking game for the record.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow! Didn't think he had that. Awesome!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Too much time.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

If the 9ers lose, you gotta look at the big positive. That scoring drive led by Alex Smith.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

There's been quite a few good 4th quarters these first couple weeks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DJ G-D said:


> If the 9ers lose, you gotta look at the big positive. That scoring drive led by Alex Smith.


Yeah man. He did that shit with no timeouts. Impressive for sure.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Alex Smith has proven he can be a good qb.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Game over.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Done...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TKOK™ said:


> Alex Smith has proven he can be a good qb.


Just next time use more time.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Just next time use more time.


Gore could've pulled an MJD and taken a knee at the 1.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

yeah.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

dammit dammit dammit.

thank goodness the nfc west blows ass. otherwise this 0-2 record could be a problem.

7-9 in? i hope so.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You gotta be shittin me. Thought someone hit and it went through, but it looks like he just struck the ball goofy.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

IT WAS FUCKING TIPPED AND IT WENT THROUGH? WHAT?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Suck a dick Saints.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

One of the weirdest games i've seen in a while


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

2-0 baby! WOOT WOOT!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

ugh. turnovers. absolutely killed the niners. 

gotta win at Kansas City next week. Cannot go down 0-3. Even with the shitty division.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That's not supposed to happen, he blocked it in.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

^That FG wasnt blocked, he actually botched the kick.

Smith did too good of a job conserving time on that drive.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

All the 9ers need to do is stop making dumb ass mistakes like turning the ball over. Smith I think proved himself tonight with that last drive and the 9ers D did fairly well tonight. They have to build from this game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That shit was rigged. Goodell couldn't possibly have the defending champs, who the NFL spent so much money advertising with all of the Katrina boo-hoo bullshit lose to Alex Smith.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

McDonald maybe got a finger on it. I'd hardly call it a block. More of a deflection than anything. He probably just needed one more finger to get a block. Damn. :no:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

dondeluis said:


> ^That FG wasnt blocked, he actually botched the kick.
> 
> Smith did too good of a job conserving time on that drive.


Nah the ball was tipped. Anyway Saints are 2-0!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah it was tipped, if he didn't tip it, it looked like it was heading out.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

WWF said:


> That shit was rigged. Goodell couldn't possibly have the defending champs, who the NFL spent so much money advertising with all of the Katrina boo-hoo bullshit lose to Alex Smith.


Dude you need to shut the fuck up. Katrina was bad. Flooded New Orleans & ruined lives. Sounds like you have no sympathy. Fuck off.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It does get tiring to hear about though.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

WWF said:


> That shit was rigged. Goodell couldn't possibly have the defending champs, who the NFL spent so much money advertising with all of the Katrina boo-hoo bullshit lose to Alex Smith.


Sore loser much? NFL officials can't be partial. I've seen hometown refs give penalty's to the home team many times.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Dude you need to shut the fuck up. Katrina was bad. Flooded New Orleans & ruined lives. Sounds like you have no sympathy. Fuck off.


He's not being serious. Calm down man.

Yeah, you can't turn the ball over four times and expect to win against the Saints. I think it's a testament to how well the Niners played despite those turnovers.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Dude you need to shut the fuck up. Katrina was bad. Flooded New Orleans & ruined lives. Sounds like you have no sympathy. Fuck off.


Well maybe they should have spent money increasing the structural integrity of the levees instead of buying some riverboats, eh?



McQueen said:


> It does get tiring to hear about though.


Indeed. 



Panther said:


> Sore loser much? NFL officials can't be partial. I've seen hometown refs give penalty's to the home team many times.


Can't be a sore loser, considering I'm not a Niners fan, but I never like to see the Saints win.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh and to answer my own question I asked before this game. The Niner O line is pretty good.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Hey, everyone. STFU.

Keep it on the topic of football.

edit: ^^^^ Yep. They looked good. And considering their young age, the future looks very promising. Just hope we can find a consistent QB. Whether it's Smith or someone else.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Oh and to answer my own question I asked before this game. The Niner O line is pretty good.


Except when it came to the first snaps of the game.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

For some reason the 49ers coach pisses me off,


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DJ G-D said:


> Except when it came to the first snaps of the game.


Yeah the bad snap sucked, but they actually fought back and overcame that.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

that was a pretty awesome game


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Broncos receiver Kenny McKinley commited suicide. RIP.



Nirvana3:16 said:


> For some reason the 49ers coach pisses me off,


How do you not like Singletary? You gotta love a coach that benches his best player and pulls down his plants in the locker room.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> The 49ers coach pisses me off.


How so? He reminds me of the old fashioned hard ass football coach. He is completely right when he is saying once his team stops beating themselves up, they are going to be winning games. 


The 49ers, as I have said in pre-season, are dark horses, and I am sticking to that. I think they can and will win their division.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> that was a pretty awesome game


It was. I don't think you can find a more "edge of your seat" sport like American football.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Has it been confirmed as a suicide? Earlier it was ruled a likely suicide, but nothing official. 

Sad either way. RIP.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I think it's been confirmed. Not 100% sure, though. 



Panther said:


> It was. I don't think you can find a more "edge of your seat" sport like American football.


Basketball, since it's more continuous and fast-paced. That shit didn't come close to the final minutes of a tie basketball game.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

McQueen said:


> It does get tiring to hear about though.





DJ G-D said:


> How so? He reminds me of the old fashioned hard ass football coach. He is completely right when he is saying once his team stops beating themselves up, they are going to be winning games.
> 
> 
> The 49ers, as I have said in pre-season, are dark horses, and I am sticking to that. I think they can and will win their division.


Like during the game he ran all the way in the middle on the field just to yell at the ref to let him know that he called a TO. I mean Goddamn he didn't have to run all the way on the field.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Like during the game he ran all the way in the middle on the field just to yell at the ref to let him know that he called a TO. I mean Goddamn he didn't have to run all the way on the field.


Every second is valuable, especially with so little time left.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Lots of coaches do that though.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Like during the game he ran all the way in the middle on the field just to yell at the ref to let him know that he called a TO. I mean Goddamn he didn't have to run all the way on the field.


If you were in his fucking shoes, you would do the same thing. :lmao

Trying to call a timeout and the officials aren't blowing the whistles for the timeout? You'd freak out too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So we all think Bush is done for the year?

It didn't look good. He'll be out for an extended period of time at the very least.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

WWF said:


> Every second is valuable, especially with so little time left.



I know it is. But still come on he called TO Just when they snapped the ball. 



TKOK™ said:


> Lots of coaches do that though.


Yes I know, but like I said he just pisses me off. Always had.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMister said:


> So we all think Bush is done for the year?
> 
> It didn't look good. He'll be out for an extended period of time at the very least.


Hope so.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Bush is most likely out. It looked bad after the punt return.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope to God Bush isn't done for the year. The Saints need him. I hope him & Gay are ok. probably are going to miss like 5 weeks then come back.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Any reports on the injury?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TKOK™ said:


> Any reports on the injury?


None that I've heard but that leg twisted funny and he was carted off. This isn't good.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

WWF said:


> Hope so.


Your hoping that someone is injuried for the whole year and can't play the sport he loves? That's low, even if you hate the Saints.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Whenever someone that the 49ers are playing get's hurt, i just hope that they arn't going to retun to that game, not ever anything serious.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

WWF said:


> Hope so.


That's fucking low dude. Whishing injury on someone & that he's done is really fucking low, You have no class at all.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Your hoping that someone is injuried for the whole year and can't play the sport he loves? That's low, even if you hate the Saints.


Alright, just until after week 9. After that, I don't give a shit what he does.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> None that I've heard but that leg twisted funny and he was carted off. This isn't good.


I just saw that he got piled on.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> That's fucking low dude. Whishing injury on someone & that he's done is really fucking low, You have no class at all.


I apologize, sir. I hope Bush comes back next week and is at 100%, so he can burn the Panthers the following week. I would just love that!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TKOK™ said:


> I just saw that he got piled on.


It didn't break, it's gonna be ligament or tendon damage. Hopefully not both.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Frank Gore led my fantasy team to a last second comeback with that touchdown.


Oh Gore, I'd have your babies right now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

He couldn't walk after the play and just collapsed to the ground when he tried walking on his own.

Btw, still think Reid is an idiot for thinking Kolb is the best for the team. Kolb just makes the Eagles not worth watching.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

DJ G-D said:


> Frank Gore led my fantasy team to a last second comeback with that touchdown.
> 
> 
> Oh Gore, I'd have your babies right now.


I don't have him, but I saw he gave the dude I was playing against like 36 points. But I pulled out the win aswell cause I had LeSean McCoy, who gave me 34 points  So all is good

Edit: 

Damn that sucks man. I hope he gets better.

Yeah but I can see where he's coming from, I mean Kolb was their first & is the starter. So when he returns Kolb should start. But Vick is better than Kolb.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> He couldn't walk after the play and just collapsed to the ground when he tried walking on his own.
> 
> Btw, still think Reid is an idiot for thinking Kolb is the best for the team. Kolb just makes the Eagles not worth watching.


Andy Reid is seriously one of the dumbest coaches in the NFL I truly believe. YOU PLAY TO WIN THE GAME. Start Vick.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

positive ... no bush means more thomas.

yay for my fantasy team.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Did really good with my picks this week.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a very good Fantasy team this year. Had over 150 points the past 2 games, & I'm 2-0!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TKOK™ said:


> Did really good with my picks this week.


Yeah I got crushed. I didn't like picking any of these games. There were five or six that I would've gone either way on. I just picked the wrong way too many times.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Yeah I got crushed. I didn't like picking any of these games. There were five or six that I would've gone either way on. I just picked the wrong way too many times.


I changed a couple at the last day or so, Chicago and Giants. Had the Giants beating the spread and the Cowboys covering.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> *positive ... no bush* means more thomas.
> 
> yay for my fantasy team.


Normally this would be an oxymoronic statement.

Think I did pretty shitty on my picks this week, too many upsets. Probably went 50/50 or worse. Plus I got knocked out of WF Survivor, fuck you Seattle.

Edit: I was wrong I only got 4 wrong and they were almost all early Sunday games. Weird.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Reggie Bush is expected to miss at least six weeks with broken leg


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

One of the Broncos recievers was found dead from appearent suicide today. Guy was only 23 what a shame.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn that sucks! Saints need Bush!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RIP..


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Braylon Edwards must have been celebrating that he was actually used in a game.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

need some opinions ......

Should I start Hines Ward or Anquan Boldin for FFB?

Ward got me 0 points last week and is going against TB
Boldin is the #1 WR for Ravens but Flacco can't throw the ball. Boldin is against the Browns.

My other starters are Mark Clayton and Dez Bryant. I like having them in cause their offense throws the ball 186 times a game.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Vick is named Eagles starting QB.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Vick is named Eagles starting QB.


100% confirmed??????
I'm marking balls

I have him for FFB


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> need some opinions ......
> 
> Should I start Hines Ward or Anquan Boldin for FFB?
> 
> ...


Boldin. Its way too early to even consider sitting someone like him. Keep in mind Baltimore has played some good defenses so far. I expect the Ravens to have a good week offensively...Browns at home? Looks like a good team to work out your issues against. Flacco should put up some numbers.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> 100% confirmed??????
> I'm marking balls
> 
> I have him for FFB


Yep, it was confirmed today on PTI.

My Fantasy Team did very good for me this week. The only players that sucked for me was Tony Gonzalez & MJD. Everyone else did Awesome!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> need some opinions ......
> 
> Should I start Hines Ward or Anquan Boldin for FFB?
> 
> ...


Boldin, Flacco > Batch.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Hope Vick continues doing good and plays all 16 games. If he has a bad game next game then he'll be benched again.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Reggie better be out 7 weeks instead of 6...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I've got some good matchups this weekend. Tough decisions will have to be made. Can I haz sum opinyenz? 

QB (1) - Flacco vs CLE ||| Ryan vs NO

RB (2) - CJ2000 vs NYG ||| Hightower vs OAK ||| B. Jackson vs CHI ||| Moreno vs IND ||| P. Thomas vs ATL

WR (2) - R. White vs NO ||| Welker vs BUF ||| D. Bryant vs HOU ||| J. Jones vs DAL ||| Mike Wallace vs TB 

Flex WR/RB (1) 

I'm thinking ... (QB) Flacco, (RB) CJ2000, (RB) Hightower, (WR) White, (WR) Welker, (Flex) Bryant

However. Indy's run defense is still suspect, which makes Moreno tempting. Then you have ATL's run defense, which is also questionable .. for Pierre Thomas. 

Then at WR, Mike Wallace vs a unproven TB secondary/defense. With Jacoby Jones in a high-powered passing offense against a defense that struggles vs the pass.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

WWF said:


> Reggie better be out 7 weeks instead of 6...


Nope he's gonna be out for only 6. So deal with it!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Unless there are unforseen complications...muahaha.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice evil laugh WWF.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Nope he's gonna be out for only 6. So deal with it!


At least 6 weeks, if he isn't feeling 100 percent or the trainers think he isn't ready to go then he will sit out more games.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> Nice evil laugh WWF.


Thanks, man. Been working on it.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Mikey Damage said:


> I've got some good matchups this weekend. Tough decisions will have to be made. Can I haz sum opinyenz?
> 
> QB (1) - Flacco vs CLE ||| Ryan vs NO
> 
> ...


The guy that threw 4 picks last week? Once the Ravens get ahead(with their D and running game, it's gonnab e all Ray Rice. The Falcons are gonna need to keep up with the Saints, it should be a shootout, and so far Flaaco has been awful, and Ryan has been better. Ryan should start not Flaaco.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Flacco is going up against the Browns and Ryan is going up against the Saints. Flacco is clearly the better choice. 

And if the Giants run defense is as bad as it was last week against Indy's bad run offense, then Mikey won't even need a QB as CJ2k will destroy them.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Vick named as the starter.... about fucking time.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Trust me. Flacco is going to murder the Browns. They're my hometeam and all, but I've watched the Browns offense die in the 2nd half two weeks in a row against average Chiefs & Bucs defenses. Seriously, they have zero 2nd half points this season. The Ravens will have them going 3-and-out all day. So te Ravens offense will have plenty of chances to score.

And the Browns have an awful pass rush and 2 rookies in the secondary. So Flacco will get a minimum of 280 pass yards and 2 TDs. Ray Rice will catch a lot of passes out of the backfield and carve them up too, so he'll have a huge day.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Mikey Damage said:


> I've got some good matchups this weekend. Tough decisions will have to be made. Can I haz sum opinyenz?
> 
> QB (1) - Flacco vs CLE ||| Ryan vs NO
> 
> ...


QB- Flacco. People are ripping on Flacco, but being up against a much weaker D this time around i think the Ravens will be on a mission to make sure he gets some TDs to bring up his confidence. 

RB - CJ is automatic obviously. I'd go with Pierre Thomas for the other...i think this ones fairly straightforward for you...especially now that Bush is out. No reason to go outside the box. 

WR - Roddy White and Wes Welker...again these are your best guys so i see no need to not use them. Jacoby Jones is a crapshoot cause of AJ and Walter, Bryant hasnt proven anything yet so hold off, and Wallace has no QB. Wallace has inconsistent value until Ben comes back.

Flex- i'd go with Hightower only if Beanie is ruled out. Moreno is a little tempting and would be the other option but i think the Broncos are going to get beat soundly even at home here so im not sold he's going to get much done in this game.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

DJ G-D said:


> Vick named as the starter.... about fucking time.


You just know Reid had to be talked into it by others with all the talk about staying with Kolb.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

He probably got tired of people calling him stupid for not starting a proven QB such as Vick after two great performances and opting to start Kolb, the unproven QB that can't read defenses.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm starting to think that Andy Reid is losing it.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Somebody actually offered me Michael Vick in a trade for the current Green Bay RB so yeah... accepting that shit.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Yeah ... probably a good move. Unless Reid changes his mind ... again.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

Was given tickets to Sunday's Buffalo/New England game. Probably gonna be a blowout, but it'll be a lot of fun.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome man.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Thank you for smelling like a man... man.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm trying to decide on who I should start as my TE. I have Tony Gonzalez & Chris Cooley. Tony has been sucking the past 2 weeks. But Cooley puts up atleast 15 points each week.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

Sounds like an easy decision.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, start Cooley. Redskins are playing the Rams, who have horrible corners and LBs (Aside from Lauranitis), so he probably won't go up against much resistance. Gonzalez is playing New Orleans, who are clearly much better than STL.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Upset pick of the week: Dallas Cowboys


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Not going to happen.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

http://nfl.fanhouse.com/2010/09/21/...ur-games?icid=sphere_newsaol_inpage_fanhouse2

This is a huge problem because Brown was going to be blocking Ware.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Fuck Knowshon Moreno hurt in practice today out against the Colts.

Are running game is going to be terrible.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Randall Gay will sit out Sunday's against the Falcons, and Shockey injured his quad in Thursday's practice


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> Randall Gay will sit out Sunday's against the Falcons, and Shockey injured his quad in Thursday's practice


What? Damn that sucks! I'm a little worried for the Saints now. Hope they get better soon. Hopefully they can pull out the win.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

MetalX said:


> Are running game is going to be terrible.


What are you talking about? Don't you have LAURENCE MARONEY!?


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

dondeluis said:


> Upset pick of the week: Dallas Cowboys


I also have the Cowboys beating the Texans this week. Although, its not really that great of an upset considering its only a field goal spread. Houston is due for a letdown game and Dallas is already desperate for a win.

Call me crazy, and i dont know why im getting this feeling...but i think the Lions might actually beat the Vikings. The Lions are either going to get stomped or win the game, one of the two...i dont think there will be a middle ground. Im going with the victory and heads rolling in Minny.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Minnesota has a history of playing down to the Lions but without Stafford I don't think they have much of a chance.

Really hoping those ...gots from Green Bay lose this week.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

I always just assume the Lions will lose at Minnesota every year, i dont know why im doing the switcheroo this time around but it just feels different. I felt going into the year that Minnesota would have a down year and Favre wouldnt pan out this time around (even though im a fan and have his Vikes jersey). Im pretty much just going purely on emotion, the Lions although theyre 0-2 feel like theyre improving whereas the Vikings have a negative aura going. I think they finally have the D-line to get to Favre and although the secondary is terrible aside from Delmas, i think they'll get some turnovers. We'll see! I wont be TOO angry though if the Vikes do right the ship and crush my boys, as like i said im a Favre fan anyways.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

The Lions are a year away from being a playoff team!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

That's a bold statement considering they're division seems to keep getting tougher with the Bears looking very promising this season and the Vikes will continue to do well even when Favre leaves, hopefully with defense and AP carrying the team. Packers will obviously still be good too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The more the Vikings lose the more I giggle.*


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *The more the Vikings lose the more I giggle.*


 Same.

Green Bay, bitches.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Dark Orchid > Purple.... it's true!



I'm just so damn sick of Favre... I know, that goes without saying. *


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Ever since 2008 I have grown a huge dislike for Favre. He is a self-centered drama queen when it comes down to things. 


I do take pleasure in him throwing the game winning touchdown.... erm I meant interception.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The only thing that made me giggle more than Favre losing this week was Ray Lewis crying about players crying. 

:lmao*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Ray's my dude. Totally called out the Jets and made them look like bitches.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ray is my favorite player lol It's funny though when he cries like that...and especially funny when he's crying about players crying. The guy is total entertainment.*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Ray Lewis was/is the linebacker of the decade. Truly, an amazing player.

He can cry about whatever. He's earned it.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

And even at his age, he'd destroy you on that field.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*He might be the best linebacker ever.... with all due respect to Dick Butkus.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ray Lewis is one of my heroes.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> That's a bold statement considering they're division seems to keep getting tougher with the Bears looking very promising this season and the Vikes will continue to do well even when Favre leaves, hopefully with defense and AP carrying the team. Packers will obviously still be good too.


The coach is a fucking retard and their other quarterback sucks. They'll find a way to fuck up being one of the most talented teams in Football like they always do.

Did you even watch the Bears/Lions game, they looked anything but promising and as for week two the Cowboys might as well be called Vikings south because they've got the same problems the Vikings do. Wade Phillips and Romo (most overrated player in the league, he isn't a bad QB persay but I don't think he is as great as a lot of the media seem to think he is), LOL.



LadyCroft said:


> *The more the Vikings lose the more I giggle.*


Same here because I expect it, but i'd like them to do well, if only for the fact I can't have those fucking fudge packers winning the division, and for T Joke and Childress to take their rightful spots in the Unemployment line. 

Whatever, i'd guess the team is LA bound anyways.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Cowboys offense does suck bad so far this season, but they're defense has was doing well so far until Culter picked them apart. If Culter can keep up this kind of play they will continue to win and do good. 

Vikings should run more, if you have a back like AP you should utilize as much as you can for as long as you can. Favre with too many throws=a lot of INTs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They run AP more and arguement could be made for him making turnovers due to his history of fumbling, but thats the game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

They do run him around 20 attempts per game, but the more involved in the game he is the better they will do. If Farve can do well passing, without throwing picks, and AP runs well they can be the same great team they were last year.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They need Rice back. Harvin keeps getting migraines so you can't rely on him, Camarillo is new and Favre just doesn't click with Berrian for some reason.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Another Upset of the Week: Falcons over Saints!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LOL No.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

dondeluis said:


> Another Upset of the Week: Falcons over Saints!


:lmao Nice one. But it will still be Saints over Falcons. 35-21.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

I don't think the Saints have looked that impressive. If it wasn't for a bad snap leading to a safety, the 49ers would have won tha game. 
They are also coming off a 6 day week.
Saints have a few injuries.
Michael Turner will be well rested.

Falcons win 31-30.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

49ers have a much better defense than the Falcons. Don't think that Atlanta will have enough to stop him. 

Also, I'd have no arguments if someone said that Ray Lewis is the best linebacker in NFL history.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It wouldn't surprise me if Atlanta beats Nawlins. 

The Saints really haven't looked all that impressive in the first two games...but this is down in the Bayou so I don't expect it to happen.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nawlins had a tough game week one and 49ers made a pretty impressive comeback. I'm not a Saints fan persay but I expect big things from them this year. They'll probably have a good chance at repeating.

And Sabrina I have to ask. Two hand touch or full contact? :lmao


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Im taking the Falcons plus the points, so i wouldnt be surprised if they won. The Saints may be 2-0 but when its all said and done i think this will be a letdown year for them. One where you want to have money going the other way more often than not.

It looks like the boys up in Vegas think something's up with this game with the spread having opened at only 3 1/2. Thats mysteriously low. Since this game is at New Orleans, given that home field is typically worth like 3 points on average, thats like saying on a neutral site the Saints would only be 1/2 point favs. Seems like they are trying to entice people to bet on the Saints.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

The line i find suspicious is the Steelers -3. I am predictiong the Steelers 14-3.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Can't wait for the games tomorrow, sky sports has Saints/Falcons then Colts/Broncos.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Steelers -3 ... want to ... but can't. I just don't trust Charlie Batch.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

They should cover that line with Dolly Parton at QB


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *He might be the best linebacker ever.... with all due respect to Dick Butkus.*


LT says hi.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm trying to decide on who I should start as one of my WRs. I have Donald Driver starting but I also have Mike - Sims Walker on the bench, I might put in Walker this week. But I'm not to high on Walker.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Mikey Damage said:


> 49ers have a much better defense than the Falcons. Don't think that Atlanta will have enough to stop him.
> 
> Also, I'd have no arguments if someone said that Ray Lewis is the best linebacker in NFL history.


Falcons have a much better offence than the 49ers.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

dondeluis said:


> Falcons have a much better offence than the 49ers.


If Alex Smith continues to grow this week... then I would give it to the 49ers.


Besides, I wouldn't say it is MUCH better.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Falcons are better ... but not much better.

49ers have the better RB, and probably the better OL. The 49ers OL manhandled the Saints for a good part of the game. 

As for Lawerence Taylor ... definitely not a consensus. Taylor, Lewis, Butkus ... arguments could be made for all.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Michael the Burner Turner is better than Frank Gore


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nah, Gore is more consistent and a much better receiver.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Gore absolutely clowns Turner when it comes to receiving.

Gore is also a great blocking RB. Allows him to be on the field longer, and creates more touches for him. 

However. Go ahead and tell us how Michael Turner is better.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

dondeluis said:


> Michael the Burner Turner is better than Frank Gore


Please fill me in on how Turner is better than GORE GORE GORE


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DJ G-D said:


> LT says hi.


*Tell him I said hi as well. 
*



McQueen said:


> Nawlins had a tough game week one and 49ers made a pretty impressive comeback. I'm not a Saints fan persay but I expect big things from them this year. They'll probably have a good chance at repeating.
> 
> And Sabrina I have to ask. Two hand touch or full contact? :lmao



*Two hand touch that leads to full contact... I love it rough. *


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I was actually supposed to meet LT this month but looks like that won't happen.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why not, D?*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Dunno, or maybe its next month.  


We know a guy who works with the Dolphins and obviously knows Parcells and they were going to have a Giants '86 Golf Outing in my town so I was gong to go. No idea if its going to happen or already did.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Two hand touch that leads to full contact... I love it rough. *


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh


Hope the Packers lose Monday.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

McQueen said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh
> 
> 
> Hope the Packers lose Monday.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/8882860-post7412.html

tenn vs nyg and det vs min. ugh.

hope i can find a stream of 49ers and Cowboys/Texans


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/8882860-post7412.html
> 
> tenn vs nyg and det vs min. ugh.
> 
> hope i can find a stream of 49ers and Cowboys/Texans


*Try here, Mikey 

http://atdhe.net/
*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I got Saints/Falcons then Colts/Broncos so i'm pretty happy.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

All I get is Giants/Titans, which I have no desire to watch, at all. Was supposed to get Bucs/Steelers, which I would have watched, but it's blacked out. I hate streams, but I guess I'll watch a Panthers stream.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Giants/Titans



Lesssgoooo


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have Saints/Falcons & Giants/Titians. Watching the Saints game instead. Saints are looking pretty good right now


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That was beautiful Lance.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Moore just had a 72 yrd Punt Return! TouchDown Saints! ThankYou Shockey!


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

I got two channels here on my cable. Both are showing Pats vs Bills. Bills surprisingly showing a potent offence so far!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TD Saints


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I benched Brady & put in McNabb. I think that was a wise decision.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So uhh...no Panthers streams. FML


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Playing the Saints at the Dome is like bringing a knife to a gun fight. Even during the "Aints" years, they still won most of their games at the Dome.

Btw, why are the Falcons wearing Home colors at the Saints home stadium? Uniforms are ass backwards.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Gonzalez is beating up the Saints D.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Mike Wallace bringing it down in double coverage, Touchdown Steelers


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

WWF said:


> So uhh...no Panthers streams. FML


Im a Bengals fan, and i cant find it either. However, Im envisioning it is playing out the same way you should have envisioned. Looks like this one will end 3-0.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brees is picked off on a flea flicker :no:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn INT. That's not good


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice Flea Flicker lololol.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I miss Sharper.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

So do I. Saints D are still looking good without him though.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

dondeluis said:


> Im a Bengals fan, and i cant find it either. However, Im envisioning it is playing out the same way you should have envisioned. Looks like this one will end 3-0.


7-0 Bengals 
this one is over! haha


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

And boom goes the dynamite.

SAINTS!

This is going to be a high scoring game for sure.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Lance Moore is on Fire!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Way to easy.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

The Bills are playing pretty good.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Field goal for the Bucs now there only down by 1.

Bucs need to win this game since my friend at work is a Steeleers fan.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

14-7 Saints after 1 Qtr. Looking good so far.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

http://www.realsportz.net/american-football.html


Titans are up 10-0 so far. Looking good for my bet! And Great INT by Shawtae Spencer just now for the 49ers.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Charlie Batch just shitting on the Bucs defense.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Ugg Steeleers just scored.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

What a play by Brees!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

alex smith ... ugh.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

WTF Brees? Damn that sucks!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What the fuck was that Brees.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Another interception for Brees :lmao


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I would've just kept it. :no: Come on Brees we know you are better than that.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Giants O Line is pissing me the fuck off.

The Giants are so fucking bad.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

cowboys looking good on this drive ...


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

CHARLIE BATCH.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Mike Wallace with another TD


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Man Batch is making the Bucs D look so pathethic.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

EVeryone who told me to not start Mike Wallace will be banned.

25 points.

FUCK.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice stop by the Saints D.

Edit:

lol dude that sucks. I know how you feel. They told me to bench Tony Gonzalez but he has 17 points. Crap! Hopefully Chis Cooley will have a huge game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> EVeryone who told me to not start Mike Wallace will be banned.
> 
> 25 points.
> 
> FUCK.


I started Mike FUCKING Williams over him. :/


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

terrible play call from the titans there. 3rd and 6 ... draw. minus 2 yards.

:no:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Come on Saints we need to stop them! Yes & they DO! Damn it they can stop them on 3rd down but not 4th? Come on now Saints.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Saints Defense is pissing me off.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> terrible play call from the titans there. 3rd and 6 ... draw. minus 2 yards.
> 
> :no:


The Titans run sweeps and draws on 3rd down quite a bit. Those were where CJ2K got some of his huge runs last year.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

DH said:


> The Titans run sweeps and draws on 3rd down quite a bit. Those were where CJ2K got some of his huge runs last year.


maybe so ... but i don't like doing that from your own 20.


and the giants tie it up. 10-10.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Man the Bucs are just shattering me right now.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

28-6 Steelers.

Well ... this is close.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

welker and bryant are killing me. ugh.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I wish these shitty announcers would quit talking about the Bucs defense. They're fucking ranked 15th and that was accomplished against awful teams like the Browns and Panthers.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Apparently me and only 1 other person picked Buffalo to cover the 14 point spread in our league haha


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Bengals are playing sub-par in the rain... still up 10-0 but they are playing terribly.*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

thats cuz the bill suck, and are starting ryan fitzpatrick. i dunno what's going on ... but pats better get their shit together.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

^Our D is playing good 

Carson Palmer QB Rating: 22.2
Jimmy Clausen QB Rating: 0

haha, we will take it though.

EDIT- It's 14 fucking points man. Bills have a good secondary. I must say I am shocked at how well Ryan Fitzpatrick is playing. (he's doing better than Palmer  )


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Seems like a good game going between the Falcons and Saints, can't watch it though so I am following Gameday. Lol'ing at 2 INTs by Brees already.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

> 28-6 Steelers.
> 
> Well ... this is close.


I knew it was too good to be true :no:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

the cowboys pass defense is looking good. not giving the texans much, so far.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Panthers look really bad. Have they looked this bad in the first two games?*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That was a nice run by Pierre Thomas.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Pierre Thomas is a beast!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fucking Saints.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Fuck Ivory. That was just stupid.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Favre's 1 INT away from matching his INT from all last season. :lmao


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

smh giants for real


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Fumble Falcons! Saints recover! YES.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Saints strip the ball.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm expecting a challenge from the Falcons considering his knee hit the ground and then the ball came out.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Fuck they gonna challenge it. :no:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

49ers are a joke. Time to fire Singeltary.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

That's fucking bullshit.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Surprised the Katrina refs didn't show up.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Mendenhall has been stellar so far this year. Thank God for him.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I need a new team to root for. :lmao


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

DH said:


> Surprised the Katrina refs didn't show up.


fpalm

Nice stop by the Saints D.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

cowboys up 17-3.

texans look really flat.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> fpalm


.... ? It's fair to say the Saints were sucked off quite a bit last year, so idk what you're so confused about.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

DH said:


> .... ? It's fair to say the Saints were sucked off quite a bit last year, so idk what you're so confused about.


lmao whatever. That deserves another fpalm


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

DH said:


> .... ? It's fair to say the Saints were sucked off quite a bit last year, so idk what you're so confused about.


I would've been with you on that if the Saints won that NFC game against the Bears and won the Superbowl that year.

But no. Saints are good.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> lmao whatever. That deserves another fpalm


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYTRjaJNttM

If that's pass interference, the Lions will finish the season 14-2.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well AP fucking decided to tear shit up today.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Anyone have Peyton Hillis on there there team?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Saints ball!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Saints ball.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

So who's that fellow that said the Steelers were gonna start 0-4? :lmao

Nice call.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

YEAH LAWRENCE TYNES YEAH


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I guess running into the returner calling a fair catch isn't a flag in the Superdome.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

What a run by Pierre Thomas.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> So who's that fellow that said the Steelers were gonna start 0-4? :lmao
> 
> Nice call.


Its not like they are a one dimensional team but yeah I agree.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DH said:


> I guess running into the returner calling a fair catch isn't a flag in the Superdome.


nope.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

TD Lance Moore!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lance Moore is ripping shit up.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

-Mystery- said:


> So who's that fellow that said the Steelers were gonna start 0-4? :lmao
> 
> Nice call.


Was it Peter King? I know he makes some of the dumbest fucking predictions.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

DH said:


> I guess running into the returner calling a fair catch isn't a flag in the Superdome.


Saints didn't run into the returner one of their own players did. fpalm 

Still didn't matter cause the ball hit the back foot of one of the Falcons.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Polamalu still picks the ball off...on the sidelines (if you're watching the game, you understand).



DJ G-D said:


> Was it Peter King? I know he makes some of the dumbest fucking predictions.


No, King picked us the win it all.

MetalX said the Steelers were gonna start 0-4 without Ben.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> Polamalu still picks the ball off...on the sidelines (if you're watching the game, you understand).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Polamalu is just awesome.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Saints can not stop Gonzalez.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I wish the Titans would use Javon Ringer some more as it would help CJ out quite a bit. 

And Tony Gonzalez has really stepped up for the Falcons. The Saints would be winning easily if it wasn't for him (and Brees' silly interceptions).


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

redman is a good guy


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

flacco with 3 td. woof.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Is Cleveland losing I hope?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:no:.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Saints need to answer fast!



McQueen said:


> Is Cleveland losing I hope?


Yep there losing 17-21.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What is going on with the Texans.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah fuck they should be stomping on the Boys.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

the texans are looking like the team i know and love


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> What is going on with the Texans.


Their LT is injured and one of their DE is suspended. And their corners are young and inexperienced.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Giants are playing like idiots. I think they have five personal fouls today.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Giants are a joke. Cannot believe I support this piece of shit team.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

If only Henderson would've held on to it. Great throw by Brees though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Henderson needs to catch that.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Not looking good for the Saints right now.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Come on Brees.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

We need a pick 6 right now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Loving Flacco right now, now only if he could do this against a good team.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> Giants are playing like idiots. I think they have five personal fouls today.


Lions/Vikings has been a flag football game, some calls have been a bunch of shit though. There was almost a brawl though. :lmao


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Saints need to stop the run!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

The way I see it, Giants players seem to not care, so why should the fans? -________-


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Saints need to stop them here.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank God the Saints stopped them, dumbass Falcons.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I have no problem with going for that. Downside is now that the Saints have great field position.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Are the Chiefs for real?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kansas City :shocked:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Saints gonna go for on 4th down.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

huge play ... here we go!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Saints got it!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

18 seconds left, lets go Saints!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

No not Pierre Thomas


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Fuck Thomas is hurt


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hopefully Garrett Hartley does not fuck this up.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thankyou Hartley!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

VICK TIME!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

and we are going to overtime.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

We don't need to hear about the Saints having a shorter week since they got to play the Niners after a 10 day break. That's how the schedule works, so no need to make excuses imo.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Fuck Falcons get the ball :no:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fuck me.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes fucking SACK now that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Come on Brees.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Pierre F'N Thomas!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Anybody know Where Mr Mister is tonight.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Lance F'N Moore!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

looks like a saints win.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Hopefully the Saints can stay undefeated then get their world rocked Halloween weekend by Big Ben and company.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Saints are going to lose these close games one of these days and when they do I'll be here enjoying every minute of it.

Purple Kisses, who is your team since you seem to cheer for all the top teams?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

go for the FG! I need mroe points from Hartley.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Devery F'N Henderson!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

He missed it what kind of shit is this, fuck, fuck, fuck


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hartley WTF? Come on dude!


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

holy shit, you suck.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WTF Hartley.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FUCK YOU Hartley.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i need a new kicker.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

hmm. ryan took a shot after he already was down.

ive seen that called before. :side:


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

This is some game. Falcons have it won I hope.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

rams 14 redskins 0

sup?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Falcons got this game now.

fuckin Hartley.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> rams 14 redskins 0


wait what.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i hate the timeout before FGs.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WHO DAT?!

Fuckin' right.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

dammit. i really need those points from Hartley. so pissed about that.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:no:

Fuck You Hartley

anyway now watching Colts/Broncos


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

THE Offical (NFL)... 09-26-2010 01:14 PM Nirvana3:16 Saints are STILL UNDEFEATED! 

WHO DAT?! That's right, it's the Falcons that gonna beat dem Aints.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I hate that shit. Saints would've got the ball back if Peyton didn't ice the kicker. :no: I gotta say that was one hell of a game.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Glad to see the Falcons rise to the occasion. 


Ditto for the Cowboys.*


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Goddammit Hartley. Goddammit.....

Well it was still an awesome game. Saints and Falcons always put on good games together.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Come on Bronco's! At least one of my teams have got to win today.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Not going to happen Panther.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao Cox.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Fucking stoked the Falcons came away with the W. Sounded like an awesome game, really wish I could have watched it. Feeling a whole lot better about our future meetings in the Georgia Dome.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

fucking shit. up by a point.

got tim hightower ... he's got devin hester and brandon marshall. 

hightower needs to get me at least 16 points.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Freeney is going to the locker room. 

Colts got quite a few player out today.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*They can't afford to lose Freeney. That man is awesome.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I agree LadyCroft

Kyle Orton is picked off by Jacob Lacey.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

I recall posting that Dallas were my upset pick of the week. I backed this up by saying the Falcons were going to beat the Saints.

2 Upset picks this week. Thank you, that is all. I also picked the Titans in our pick'em, but I never considered them to be underdogs anyway.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

dondeluis said:


> I recall posting that Dallas were my upset pick of the week. I backed this up by saying the Falcons were going to beat the Saints.
> 
> 2 Upset picks this week. Thank you, that is all. I also picked the Titans in our pick'em, but I never considered them to be underdogs anyway.


*You absolutely did.  And people were giving you shit for it. 


The Falcons win doesn't surprise me at all. They are a damn good team.*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Damn Shaun Hill blows. Plays wayyy too soft. Really can't wait for Stafford to come back. Hopefully he won't get reinjured in his first game back though.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Next week Donovan McNabb Returns to Philadelphia.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

How about those Bengals baby haha

WOOO 20-7 vs Panthers

T.Ochocinco SHOW COMING TO DALLAS IN FEBRUARY!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Not really dondeluis, because the Panther suck sorry WWF.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Lost 40 million on the Lions.

Can't rely on those fuckers for anything.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> Not really dondeluis, because the Panther suck sorry WWF.


I know.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Why anyone would put money on the Lions is beyond me. Until they can actually figure out how to win I would not have a whole lot of confidence wth them. Hopefully Stafford comes back and is awesome, but it'll take some time.

*Sigh* another disappointing, Top 5 pick season on the way.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> Why anyone would put money on the Lions is beyond me. Until they can actually figure out how to win I would not have a whole lot of confidence wth them. Hopefully Stafford comes back and is awesome, but it'll take some time.
> 
> *Sigh* another disappointing, Top 5 pick season on the way.


I did it for the lulz man. Leave me alone .


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

dondeluis said:


> How about those Bengals baby haha
> 
> WOOO 20-7 vs Panthers
> 
> T.Ochocinco SHOW COMING TO DALLAS IN FEBRUARY!


*A win is a win but the Bengals played terribly. Sure it was in the rain and a very wet field but they have to play better than that to win the AFC North again. *


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

When the Bengals win the superbowl, were going to E-bang.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Palmer better get a little more accurate if that is going to happen. 

*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Palmer should've had damn near 5 more interceptions. Carolina's D needs to learn how to CATCH. I guess that's why they play defense, though.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Broncos are doing a good job stopping Mathis & Freeney.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Palmer better get a little more accurate if that is going to happen.
> 
> *


Were going to win the superbowl with poor QB play(remember Trent Dilfer?). Mike Nugent MVP!


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WWF said:


> I know.


You need to quit hiding from me and get on MSN more so I can chirp you about this 



Purple Kisses said:


> Broncos are doing a good job stopping Mathis & Freeney.


Is Ryan Clady back? If so, I'm not surprised.



> When the Bengals win the superbowl, were going to E-bang.


Post of the year. 

But the Steelers are winning the Super Bowl . And no, I'm not joking. I mean, sure, I'm obviously biased towards them, but there is definitely playoff hope for us if our defense continues to own and Rashard Mendenhall continues to run well.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MATHIS.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

My gawd what a ball by Orton.

SEAHAWKS 17 - CHARGERS 0

:hmm:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Hopefully these tipped balls keep going to the ground for the Colts because there has been a lot of them this game.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

I took the Seahawks in Pick'em . Looks like im coming back this week.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Champ Bailey has been doing a good job covering Reggie Wayne.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

I need Reggie Wayne to step up.

EDIT- I also need to get laid.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Peyton Manning is GOD.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Good touchdown by White, kinda nice to see production from a guy that comes from the practice squad.

Goota love how Vick is destroying the Jags.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

I really wish Orton was my Fantasy QB. :hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Eddie Royal.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

I have Ryan Matthews on my fantasy team, so I picked up Tolbert this week. I decided to put him instead of Floyd for my Flex position. Not a good choice.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I really wish I had Vick and Desean on my fantasy team. Those two are destroying teams.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Schaub is my QB and only QB.

My team is pretty much heavily relied on him and the RBs. Finley helps.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

fuck the 49ers.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

The Chiefs were underdogs in every game .. like I said on this thread before the season .. they'll surprise you. 3-0! Bye week. Indianapolis and Houston better be ready!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So Dallas had to lay two eggs in order to make an omelet.

What I've learned so far about this year's NFL.

The Steelers are the scariest team.

New England's defense is indeed terrible.

Everything else is still a mystery.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lol Indy and Houston are ready for some easy wins. The Colts are losers in September like Chargers and aren't as bad as Niners and the Browns. You haven't proven anything yet.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Everything else is still a mystery.


 GB's offense is dangerous to any team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hajime No Blasko said:


> GB's offense is dangerous to any team.


I don't like Green Bay so I pretend they don't exist.

Still, you're right. That was true last year though too.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You haven't proven anything yet.


Sure we have. We proved the "experts" wrong. We won the three games on our schedule. The schedule after Indy/Hou gets easy. Looking forward to seeing how the next three months unfold! Keep doubting KC!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

okay time for Peyton to put this game away.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

We need a better running game. It is very hard to run the time out when you have to keep passing because the RBs are only getting less than 3 yard per run.

Garcon and Collie are going to be great this season and can replace Wayne if he decides to leave with Anthony as our third string.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I was worried about my running backs in my one fantasy league when the season started, but Darren McFadden has proven to be a late steal and is finally living up to his first round name.

I'm quite surprised that Washington is down by 11. I definitely never saw that one coming.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Rivers lucky he wasn't picked.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Denver suck in the Red Zone.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow another kick off returned TD by the Hawks, maybe they should have just gone with a short kick.

Chargers ST is just plain horrible.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Anyone gonna watch the Jets/Dolphins


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I will since I have the Phins D starting tonight...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Anyone gonna watch the Jets/Dolphins


Yeah I can't see why I wouldn't 

Another thing about this season's NFL I've learned...I can't pick winners to save my life.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Hawks can't cover Gates, and by that I mean they're just leaving him wide open.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I love Michael Vick....


that is all


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Really looking forward to Eagles/Redskins next week.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Good ol' Raiders.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

fuck my life, chargers lose time to hear all the shit from my friends tmrw


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Busbrain1 said:


> Sure we have. We proved the "experts" wrong. We won the three games on our schedule. The schedule after Indy/Hou gets easy. Looking forward to seeing how the next three months unfold! Keep doubting KC!



We started 6-0 last season and still didn't make the playoffs, don't count your chickens before they hatch.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

THANK YOU PHIL RIVERS FOR LEADING MY TEAM TO TRIUMPH

zzz


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

MetalX said:


> We started 6-0 last season and still didn't make the playoffs, don't count your chickens before they hatch.


The Chiefs don't have Josh McDaniels (who many refer to as McDumbass, sadly.) 

AFC West

KC 3-0
SD 1-2
OAK 1-2
DEN 1-2

Keep it up!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Chiefs have Charlie Weiss, though.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

And Romeo Crennel.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Colts, Chargers, Steelers, Ravens, Pats, and Texans. Those are teams I think that are going to make it. There is also Miama, Jets, Titans, Bengals, and Broncos that have a great chance of making it. I highly doubt that Chiefs will make it to the playoffs unless they can somehow pull a miracle and win the division, which is also highly unlikely.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Colts, Chargers, Steelers, Ravens, Pats, Texans, Titans and Jets. Those are teams I think that are going to make it. There is also Miama, Bengals, and Broncos that could make it. I highly doubt that Chiefs will make it to the playoffs unless they can somehow pull a miracle and win the division, which is also highly unlikely.


Way too early for this shit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Agreed GD. The only team that is legitimately scary in my opinion is Pittsburgh. They're only going to get better barring injury of course. Everyone else will/could falter or rise up.

To me the Steelers seem like the only sure thing team right now.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

DJ G-D said:


> Way too early for this shit.


Week one is early. Week three isn't. After three weeks, it's safe to begin assuming things and determine how the playoff race will look in the first week of December.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

That's just a prediction, I never said any of those teams are making it. I was just trying to say that Chiefs are in a tough confernce and it will be very difficult to make it into the playoffs. Anything is possible though.

Steelers haven't played against a great passer yet, and we'll see what happens then. They do probably have the best defense this year though. And saying they can't falter but other teams can is ridiculous. When is the last time Colts missed the playoffs?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Busbrain1 said:


> Week one is early. Week three isn't. After three weeks, it's safe to begin assuming things and determine how the playoff race will look in the first week of December.


You haven't been watching the NFL for very long with that statement. 

For most of the teams, we won't know what's what until around Thanksgiving really.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Busbrain1 said:


> Week one is early. Week three isn't. After three weeks, it's safe to begin assuming things and determine how the playoff race will look in the first week of December.


Week three isn't early? Is week 2 not early either?

Giants and Broncos at week 3 last year were 3-0... and both teams did not make the playoffs.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Was happy to see Dallas finally get a win but was sad about Oakland losing a close one; they played well though.



Busbrain1 said:


> The Chiefs don't have Josh McDaniels (who many refer to as McDumbass, sadly.)
> 
> AFC West
> 
> ...


The best thing about the Chiefs is Dexterrrr McClusterrr.



DJ G-D said:


> Way too early for this shit.


Agreed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Steelers haven't played against a great passer yet, and we'll see what happens then. They do probably have the best defense this year though. And saying they can't falter but other teams can is ridiculous. When is the last time Colts missed the playoffs?


Barring injury, Pittsburgh as the hardest hitting, most inspired defense. That will win you a lot of games in this league.

The Titans and Texans are catching up to the Colts. They aren't a lock anymore.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Titans and Texans are becoming contenders, but Titans don't have a passing game and Texans don't have a secondary. Texans' secondary could be very lethal to them in the playoffs because most teams have a great passer in the playoffs. They also don't have a pick.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Young looked pretty good today...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Young didn't turnover the ball, which is good, but 10-16 for 118 yards 1 TD is not.

Steelers also have a hard division, Bengals and Ravens are no joke, especially the Bengals who have 8 straight wins in the division. The only joke on that team is Palmer.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Titans and Texans are becoming contenders, but Titans don't have a passing game and Texans don't have a secondary. Texans' secondary could be very lethal to them in the playoffs because most teams have a great passer in the playoffs.


The Colts have experience on both of them for sure. Indy most likely will make the playoffs and win the South. My point is that they aren't a lock anymore. The AFC is pretty loaded. If they don't win the division, they might not make a Wild Card.

The Steelers don't have an easy road at all. They have the advantage of beating both rivals when it counts the most in recent times. Maybe that changes, but right now, it's gotta be the edge to Pittsburgh.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

That was original point I was making about the Chiefs. AFC is tough and if Colts look like a wild card team then it will be very difficult for the Chiefs to even make it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah, saying the Chiefs are a contender now is just blowing smoke. They do have a weak division though. 8-8 could potentially win that mess over there.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Wow 49ers.... biggest disappointment.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

You know you're bad when after week 3 you have less wins than the Rams.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> That was original point I was making about the Chiefs. AFC is tough and if Colts look like a wild card team then it will be very difficult for the Chiefs to even make it.


The Chiefs are in a weak division. And no, San Diego cannot rely on hot finishes every year.

As for the "too early" comments. Every NFL team (obviously) has 16 games on their schedule. Three games have been completed and KC has succeeded in all of them. They're in a weak division and have an easy schedule after six. I'm not sure what the conference has to do with KC not making the playoffs. The Chargers, Broncos and Raiders are all two games behind after three weeks. That's a great start. Fans should be allowed to celebrate if they have a two-game lead after three weeks. 

The Chiefs have a strong group of coaches. They won't let the players pull a Denver Broncos move.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Trust me, I absolutely hate the Chargers and would love nothing more than seeing them not in the playoffs, not just because they can beat me Colts and have like 5 times in a row. Once their healthy though and get their act together they are a tough team to beat. We'll see if the Chiefs are real or not once they play the Colts/Texans.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Should I drop Celek for Keller in my fantasy league?

Celek has been awful these past 3 weeks and I got Winslow incase Keller doesn't pull through.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Busbrain1 said:


> The Chiefs are in a weak division. And no, San Diego cannot rely on hot finishes every year.
> 
> As for the "too early" comments. Every NFL team (obviously) has 16 games on their schedule. Three games have been completed and KC has succeeded in all of them. They're in a weak division and have an easy schedule after six. I'm not sure what the conference has to do with KC not making the playoffs. The Chargers, Broncos and Raiders are all two games behind after three weeks. That's a great start. Fans should be allowed to celebrate if they have a two-game lead after three weeks.
> 
> The Chiefs have a strong group of coaches. They won't let the players pull a Denver Broncos move.


Thats one case...


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Trust me, I absolutely hate the Chargers and would love nothing more than seeing them not in the playoffs, not just because they can beat me Colts and have like 5 times in a row. Once their healthy though and get their act together they are a tough team to beat. We'll see if the Chiefs are real or not once they play the Colts/Texans.


In my eyes, if they split, that'll be good enough. If they fall in both contests, but keep it competitive until the end, I won't mind. I just hope they can use those games as a learning experience and work on their flaws after those two games against an easy group of opponents.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

They still got the Titans, Chargers, and Broncos twice. None of those teams are bad. Broncos even though they're 1-2 are not a bad team. If they can finish in the redzone they should be able to win games. Do people always think Chargers are bad after all of their bad starts? They are a great team, not just a good one, and should not be overlooked just because of a 1-2 start.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> They still got the Titans, Chargers, and Broncos twice. None of those teams are bad. Broncos even though they're 1-2 are not a bad team. If they can finish in the redzone they should be able to win games. Do people always think Chargers are bad after all of their bad starts? They are a great team, not just a good one, and should not be overlooked just because of a 1-2 start.


Your redzone comment, are you referring to the Chiefs? Because if so, look at San Diego. Week one and week three. They had the ball in the redzone, but failed to get it in the endzone. 

As for the teams you mentioned, I only disagree with Denver. I don't believe in that team. They did well today, statistically. But that only lead to 13 total points.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Busbrain1 said:


> Your redzone comment, are you referring to the Chiefs? Because if so, look at San Diego. Week one and week three. They had the ball in the redzone, but failed to get it in the endzone.
> 
> As for the teams you mentioned, I only disagree with Denver. I don't believe in that team. They did well today, statistically. But that only lead to 13 total points.


Orton is having the best start statistically in his career.

We'll kill the Chiefs.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

No, I think he is talking about Denver.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Im convinced the Chiefs will win the AFC West with an 8-8 record or a 9-7 record.

EDIT- And then proceed to get destroyed in the Wildcard round of the playoffs by the Patriots,Jets,Bengals,Ravens,Steelers,Texans,Titans,Dolphins or Colts


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

dondeluis said:


> Im convinced the Chiefs will win the AFC West with an 8-8 record or a 9-7 record.
> 
> EDIT- And then proceed to get destroyed in the Wildcard round of the playoffs by the Patriots,Jets,Bengals,Ravens,Steelers,Texans,Titans,Dolphins or Colts


I'm convinced the same with Denver.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

MetalX said:


> Orton is having the best start statistically in his career.
> 
> We'll kill the Chiefs.


Just because Orton is having a great start? Maybe a split, but they won't kill the Chiefs.. lol.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

:lmao

People getting all their hopes up way too early. If the Chiefs are doing good around Thanksgiving then I will give you all credit.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

dondeluis said:


> Im convinced the Chiefs will win the AFC West with an 8-8 record or a 9-7 record.
> 
> EDIT- And then proceed to get destroyed in the Wildcard round of the playoffs by the Patriots,Jets,Bengals,Ravens,Steelers,Texans,Titans,Dolphins or Colts


Get destroyed at home? I'd be impressed.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

The Chiefs are great. They have to be, to have beaten my Browns last week. If football only had 3 quarters, we'd be undefeated. It's just that 4th quarter that ruins things.

:no:


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

DJ G-D said:


> :lmao
> 
> People getting all their hopes up way too early. If the Chiefs are doing good around Thanksgiving then I will give you all credit.


I'm just pumped because everyone expected the Chiefs to start 0-3. After week one and two, I heard nothing but how the 49ers will put an end to their winning streak. Heck, Harrison on NBC still refuses to give KC credit. Quite honestly, it bothers me, but excites me at the same time.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DJ G-D said:


> :lmao
> 
> People getting all their hopes up way too early. If the Chiefs are doing good around Thanksgiving then I will give you all credit.


Haven't you heard? Kansas City is the best team in the NFL.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Busbrain1 said:


> Get destroyed at home? I'd be impressed.


The Chiefs can't compete with any of the teams I mentioned.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Busbrain1 said:


> I'm just pumped because everyone expected the Chiefs to start 0-3. After week one and two, I heard nothing but how the 49ers will put an end to their winning streak. Heck, Harrison on NBC still refuses to give KC credit. Quite honestly, it bothers me, but excites me at the same time.


People were expecting the Browns to beat the Chiefs?


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

DJ G-D said:


> People were expecting the Browns to beat the Chiefs?


Yep. 

Week 1 predictions:

http://espn.go.com/nfl/picks/_/week/1
http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/pickem?w=1

Week 2 predictions:

http://espn.go.com/nfl/picks/_/week/2
http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/pickem?w=2

Week 3 predictions:

http://espn.go.com/nfl/picks
http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/pickem?w=3


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

DJ G-D said:


> People were expecting the Browns to beat the Chiefs?


In what league?


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

I actually picked the Chiefs their first two games.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Busbrain1 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Week 1 predictions:
> 
> ...


Because analysts are great at making picks.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Analyst: "Alright you pick KC, I'll go with the Browns, and then we will argue for entertainment's sake"


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm disappointed that my 49ers are now 0-3. We are clearly getting outcoached. We have the talent to do good this year but the play-calling is so predictable. This season is still young so I hope the team will turn it around. I hope...


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Another week, another Polamalu highlight.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I demand that Polamalu be inducted into the Hall of Fame right now.

So the Jets found an offense but lost a defense?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Polamalu is the best Safety I've ever seen. 

My dad tells me how good Ronnie Lott was but I can't imagine he was much better than that long haired freak in Steeler land.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Lott is famous for having his finger (pinky I think) cut off so he could continue playing. That's about as crazy brave as you get. Lott also played corner and safety. They're pretty comparable, and that's giving Polamalu immense credit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Polamalu is the best Safety I've ever seen.
> 
> My dad tells me how good Ronnie Lott was but I can't imagine he was much better than that long haired freak in Steeler land.*


You've never seen Ed Reed?

Polamalu is clearly the better tackler, but I'd take Reed any day as the guy I want to cover someone.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

As far as DB's go let's just all agree that Revis is the best.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Polamalu is solid against the run and the pass. That's really what you want out of a strong safety. Ed Reed is obviously great, but he plays Free Safety. Those positions have different responsibilities so it's harder to compare.

Revis needs to get back into shape. Moss made him tweak his hamstring. The Jets need Revis, that much is clear after tonight.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

She just said safety, so I named Reed as the safety that I'd want on my team(in his prime of course). I still say Sanders could be one hell of a safety if he wasn't always on the sidelines instead of the field.

Revis called Moss a slouch and got burned. Nothing is worse than that.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm posting this simply because it's football and it's awesome. 






*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm not saying the Chiefs cannot make the playoffs.....shit division, good offense. However, it's only been three games. Let's not speak in certainties. 

Three weeks is nothing in the NFL. Just look at some teams from last year ... and this is outside a three week window: 

Broncos (6-0 ... no playoffs) 

Giants (5-0 ... no playoffs) 

Falcons (4-1 ... no playoffs)

Steelers (6-2 ... no playoffs)

Packers (4-4 ... playoffs)

Jets (4-6 ... playoffs)

8 weeks isn't even enough sometimes. And you wanna talk after three games? Three? 

Please.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*You can't blame the guy for being excited though. No one expected the Chiefs to win one game so far let alone be 3-0. Will they make the playoffs? Who knows... but I like excitement like that for a team that has been down for a few years. 

Let the guy enjoy it while it lasts. *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

If your referring to me with the certainty talk I wasn't saying they won't make the playoffs. I just said they're in a tough conference and unless they can win their division there is a very low chance of them getting in the wildcard.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I think they'll make it because the AFC West sucks ass.

But the general point remains. You shouldn't get excited over three games. Hell, even after eight games, you need to be cautious.




> If your referring to me with the certainty talk I wasn't saying they won't make the playoffs. I just said they're in a tough conference and unless they can win their division there is a very low chance of them getting in the wildcard.


Depends. I was responding to whoever was posting the standings with regards to the AFC west.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think the Chiefs have a very good shot at the AFC West since San Diego looks sub-par and Denver can be beaten. And good for the Chiefs and Kansas City!*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Jamaal Charles and Thomas Jones is a quality tandem. 

And they one of my favorite collegiate players ever ... Derrick Johnson. Dude was beastly at Texas. I hope they can do it.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Besides la U having some heartbreaking loses (and they have had some, believe me) i don't think i've ever been so depressed and frustated about a team as i am with this 49ers squad.

So much talent going to waste with this absolute horrible coaching. I mean we have been suffering from screen passes 3 years straight and Manuksy can't do anything about it???? Can Jimmy Raye be more fucking predictable with the playcalling? Do we have to get outcoached every god damn game? At least last year we made pretty good adjustments, now we don't even have that.

Our secondary sucks too and everything good that this teams has goes to the shitter thanks to stupid mistakes or desitions and NEVER learning from our mistakes/loses. It feels like all the good things we did last year are gone and all of the bad things are back and they are even worse.

It's still early in the season, the schedule gets a little easier after Week 4 and the NFC West sucks ass. But i just lost my 8 year long patience with this team, i've lost all fate in them. I want nothing more that come back here in 6-7 weeks and talk about a great tournaround but i just don't see it.


fuck my life man


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Jason Taylor <3


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

I wish the Bengals would release Carson Palmer and sign Rex Grossman.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

49ers fired their OC.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

dondeluis said:


> I wish the Bengals would release Carson Palmer and sign Rex Grossman.


*I'd gladly take Kurt Warner.*


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> 49ers fired their OC.


when i heard about this i opened a can a beer to celebrate, no joke. I don't think things will change that match but at least i hope whoever takes the job will be less predicable than and knows how to use are talent better than Raye, it's not that hard.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Don't they need to get rid of their head coach though? 

Hell I'd take him as my starting middle linebacker today but can he really coach?*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *You can't blame the guy for being excited though. No one expected the Chiefs to win one game so far let alone be 3-0. Will they make the playoffs? Who knows... but I like excitement like that for a team that has been down for a few years.
> 
> Let the guy enjoy it while it lasts. *


Tell me about it..I'm suprised the Bears are going to be 3-0...*knocks on wood* they really need to beat the Packers


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Another year, another OC. If you don't want Alex Smith to be a flaming bag of dog shit, have some consistency for fucks sakes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *I think the Chiefs have a very good shot at the AFC West since San Diego looks sub-par and Denver can be beaten. And good for the Chiefs and Kansas City!*


Chargers always look subpar in the beginning of the season. They started 2-2 last season and almost lost to the Raiders but look how they finished. As long as they got Rivers and Gates they will be fine and have the best chance of winning that division.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

dondeluis said:


> I wish the Bengals would release Carson Palmer and sign Rex Grossman.


I laughed. Carson can't be that bad can he?

As for the 3-0 Chiefs, fans of KC definitely should be ecstatic. They should remember though that we're not even done with the first quarter. I really do hope that KC continues to win consistently, their fans are some of the best in the nation.

But again, we really won't know the harsh reality of who is who and what is what until around Thanksgiving.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Finally seeing the Chiefs receive some credit by both local and national media outlets. 

One key reason I'm excited, KC is in a crappy division. Win the division (no matter what record) and you're hosting a playoff game. So maybe KC has to deal with Houston, Indianapolis, Baltimore, Cincinnati, Baltimore or another good AFC team that gets into the playoffs through the wildcard. Arrowhead Stadium has the 12th man advantage, so if we're an eight-win or nine-win team as division winners, there will be a chance KC wins their first playoff game in 16 years.

I agree with UDFK. KC will only make it in the playoffs through the division, not the wildcard. 

I said it earlier on this thread (before the season) that the Chiefs will surprise everyone. So far, so good!


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

antoniomare007 said:


> when i heard about this i opened a can a beer to celebrate, no joke. I don't think things will change that match but at least i hope whoever takes the job will be less predicable than and knows how to use are talent better than Raye, it's not that hard.


Didn't Raye and Singletary always have problems trying to decide what to do on offense? Even with that is still seems like a desperation move to try and get something going.

Little shocked the Bills released Trent Edwards, after all that time offseason looking at what they had he gets benched and then let go three games into the season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's way too early to talk about playoffs. The Chargers will come back. They always do. They have to lay eggs to make omelets. Count out Rivers and you're a fool. Dude will make you pay even if people think he's a crybaby.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Don't they need to get rid of their head coach though?
> 
> Hell I'd take him as my starting middle linebacker today but can he really coach?*


I can see Singletary being fired if we lose to Atlanta and Philly but for now the easiest thing to do was firing Raye. It's still early in the season and we won't gain much firing the entire coaching staff right now. Altough i don't think we can save this this season with our current state it's still kinda silly firing him just 3 games in and knownig that no big name coach will come here mid season. It does seem like Sing's coaching ability is very limited so getting rid of him might be a good call, but if we do that i preffer doing it after the season is over.




WWF said:


> Another year, another OC. If you don't want Alex Smith to be a flaming bag of dog shit, have some consistency for fucks sakes.


I kinda agree, but when your OC is dog shit too there's not a lot fo progress to be made.



KingCrash said:


> Didn't Raye and Singletary always have problems trying to decide what to do on offense? Even with that is still seems like a desperation move to try and get something going.


Oh it is a desperation move, but things couldn't continue the way they where going. A change needed to be made and firing Raye was an easy and quick fix. Benching Alex is not the way to go (Carr or Troy Smith would have the same results imo) and firing Sing this early is kinda pointless.

As i said though, it wouldn't schock me if Sing gets fired in 2 more weeks.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Busbrain1 said:


> Finally seeing the Chiefs receive some credit by both local and national media outlets.
> 
> One key reason I'm excited, KC is in a crappy division. Win the division (no matter what record) and you're hosting a playoff game. So maybe KC has to deal with Houston, Indianapolis, Baltimore, Cincinnati, Baltimore or another good AFC team that gets into the playoffs through the wildcard. Arrowhead Stadium has the 12th man advantage, so if we're an eight-win or nine-win team as division winners, there will be a chance KC wins their first playoff game in 16 years.
> 
> ...


I also said in the preseason thread we had that the Chiefs would be the surprise team of the NFL. I believe they will barely miss the playoffs though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Alex Smith sucks. Plain and simple.

No OC in the world will fix that.

The 49ers need a QB. Badly. Kevin Kolb is available. Trade for him.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> Alex Smith sucks. Plain and simple.
> 
> No OC in the world will fix that.
> 
> The 49ers need a QB. Badly. Kevin Kolb is available. Trade for him.


I haven't been paying attention to their games but is it entirely his fault or is the offensive line partially to blame?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The OL is fine. It's him.

He's played 3 good quarters out of 12.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Packers better fucking lose tonight.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What will you do if they win McQueen.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Niners can sign Trent Edwards.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I just realized that we have to wait until Week 8 to see the Steelers on primetime :/

I'm also hoping for a Bears win tonight, although I still think the Packers will take the division, and possibly a first round bye.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Dear God, Cutler's footwork is horrible.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RODGERS


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Packers better fucking lose tonight.


 We'll never talk until the season is over.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> The OL is fine. It's him.
> 
> He's played 3 good quarters out of 12.


The OL is not fine, they are as inconsistent as Alex (i agree he sucks but there's nothing we can do about it right now). When they are able to open up holes for Gore it takes pressure away from Alex and he becomes a decent QB, besides that he's incapable of carring our offense. Still, the OL hasn't been helping a lot this season either, i'm still trying to figure out why Singletary started Rachal instead of Snyder in the last game :no:


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Im up 8 points. My opponent has Jackson. This is going to be close.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Why the fuck are the packers going for it with 4 seconds left didn't they see when the cowboys did it, oh look Rodgers is intercepted.

FUCKING RETARDS.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

This just in.
In an effort to rally the San Fransico 49ers, Head Coach Mike Singletary has decided to play in their next game. No word on whether or not he will coach when the defence is off the field.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

It's the only way he could lead them to victory.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chicago needs a play action bootleg here on 4th and goal.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Has Clay Matthews got a sack in the game yet.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh, you have to get that catch in.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bears have to catch the ball if they run that play. Good call, poor execution.

I don't think Matthews has a sack so far PK.

Really it was a poor pass by Cutler.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

damn.

c'mon packers. give me a four point win.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

TD HESTER!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Devin Hester you are ridiculous.

Haven't been able to say that in awhile.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:no:.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Someone should be fucking fired.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So uh, Hester is pretty decent. Maybe if Green Bay didn't have a white guy returning kicks, they could have one of those.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Peppers is getting held almost every play. The officials need to call it when it happens, which is almost every play. Bastards.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

No, he's a piece of shit. Washed up.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Jermichael Finley has been impressive this year. I wouldn't be surprised if he snuck into the Pro Bowl.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF said:


> No, he's a piece of shit. Washed up.


Your opinion is duly noted. Still doesn't change the fact he was getting held they weren't calling it.

That roughing call was pretty dubious.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Cutler with another INT, all is right with the world.

EDIT: Damn.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Packers are playing like the Giants yesterday right now.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

This shit is just ridiculous.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Forte is a shit RB.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

By my count, Peppers has caused 45 yards worth of penalties. Not bad.

And Lance Briggs is awesome. One of the best OLB in the league.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Come on Bears, milk the clock win this with an FG and Im 3-0 in Fantasy


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Briggs is vastly under rated. Anyone who has seen him play often knows how good the guy is.

And yeah Peppers should be responsible for more penalty yards, but the officials decided not to call it or didn't see it somehow.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

BEASON is the best 4-3 OLB. I'm not a huge fan of the fact that they moved him outside, though. The LBs have been outstanding, so it doesn't really matter.

Anyway...Bears win~!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I had the Bears over GB

So I'm fucking doing the Dougie right now.
Milk it ... score ... and sent GB home sad


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oops Packers.

17 penalties. That's far worse than Dallas.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

the packers are one dumb motherfucking team.

Bears 3-0

with winnable games vs the Giants and Panthers ... a 5-0 start looks reasonable.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep if Gould makes this extra point field goal the Chicago Bears of all teams will be the only undefeated NFC team left.

Da Bears.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

that was hard to watch. What a shitty game.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

sloppy as shit.

packers need to learn the rules, eh.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Can we start the over rated chants now for the Packers?


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Can we start the over rated chants now for the Packers?


 Nope.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah let's do. That team needs serious work if they want to contend with good teams.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

No.

Still a good team. Just dumb. So very dumb.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep they're dumb alright.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Nah not yet Brek. If they play like this a couple more times then I am with you, but till then, I think the Packers are good.

Better then any NFC east team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh I say over rated because people were crowning them as NFL champs before the season.

Yeah they are clearly very talented.

EDIT: And yes Green Bay is better than any NFC East team save maybe the Eagles. Vick is in full force now. Dallas, NY, and Washington aren't very good. Well Dallas actually is, but they gotta get their shit together.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I bet those are the same people that are on the Chiefs bandwagon right now.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Despite the dumb mistakes the Packers are a very good team. To have 17 penalties for probably more yards than the Bears had on offense and to still be in the game all the way to the end, that's pretty remarkable. The Packers are going to be under a microscope though when it comes to penalties throughout the rest of the season.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

FUCK YOU GREEN BAY!


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> FUCK YOU GREEN BAY!


Easy there, packers are still going to win their division. 

PACKERS > Don Draper


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

MrMister said:


> EDIT: And yes Green Bay is better than any NFC East team save maybe the Eagles. Vick is in full force now. Dallas, NY, and Washington aren't very good. Well Dallas actually is, but they gotta get their shit together.


Vick's played out of his mind but they just beat Detroit and Jacksonville, who's pass defense is horrible.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Oh I say over rated because people were crowning them as NFL champs before the season.
> 
> Yeah they are clearly very talented.
> 
> EDIT: And yes Green Bay is better than any NFC East team save maybe the Eagles. Vick is in full force now. Dallas, NY, and Washington aren't very good. Well Dallas actually is, but they gotta get their shit together.


Eh Eagles... still early for them. As much as I love seeing Vick beginning to return to prominence, I am not completely sold on them yet. Granted they are fun to watch. The Giants frustrate me to no end but watching Vick balances it all out.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

KingCrash said:


> Vick's played out of his mind but they just beat Detroit and Jacksonville, who's pass defense is horrible.


Fair point. Vick looks like he gets it now though. That could be because he was playing Detroit and Jacksonville, but he looked good against Green Bay even though they lost. Vick didn't play that entire game too. 



DJ G-D said:


> Eh Eagles... still early for them. As much as I love seeing Vick beginning to return to prominence, I am not completely sold on them yet. Granted they are fun to watch. The Giants frustrate me to no end but watching Vick balances it all out.


Yeah you're right. It really is still too early.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers said:


> Easy there, packers are still going to win their division.
> 
> PACKERS > Don Draper


You're dead to me Myers.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm not sure what to make of the Bears.

They're doing this without a running game. How long can that last? Then again, Martz is notorious for not using the run. And he's got results in the past without the run. Hmm.

And Cutler is still a chucker off his backfoot. Which is just poor techinque, but he's still getting results on the other throws. 

But the defense is thriving. Urlacher and Briggs are controlling the middle of the field, and Peppers is just a nuisance right now. That's a plus.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not comparing Culter to Manning, but the Colt's offense doensn't have a run game either and they do very well in games. If the Bear's WR can hold onto the ball and not drop it they'll become even better.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

My Power Rankings

1-Steelers
2-Colts
3-Jets
4-Saints
5-Falcons
6-Packers
7-Patriots
8-Bears
9-Eagles
10-Texans
11-Ravens
12-Titans
13-Dolphins
14-Bengals
15-Cowboys
16-Seahawks
17-Chiefs
18-Chargers
19-Vikings
20-Broncos
21-Giants
22-Redskins
23-Cardinals
24-Buccaneers
25-Raiders
26-Rams
27-49ers
28-Lions
29-Jaguars
30-Bills
31-Browns
32-Panthers


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Bears 8, but they're undefeated. Colts 2 Texans 10 but Texans beat Colts two weeks ago. Falcons 5 Saints 4 but Falcons beat them yesterday.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

It's a long way to go. Bears needed a flukey call to beat the Lions and Green Bay had 18 penalties and lost by 3 points at Soldier Field. Colts just had a bad game in week 1. Recievers were dropping the ball, and couldn't stop a career day by Arian Foster. The Colts are the better team. They are both in the right spot. Falcons beat the Saints after a missed chip shot FG in OT. Saints missing Reggie Bush in this one. Saints slightly better team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I don't really have much a problem with your rankings dondeluis. Looks pretty good to me.

All that matters really is the best team and right now it's the Steelers.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

dondeluis said:


> It's a long way to go. Bears needed a flukey call to beat the Lions and Green Bay had 18 penalties and lost by 3 points at Soldier Field. Colts just had a bad game in week 1. Recievers were dropping the ball, and couldn't stop a career day by Arian Foster. The Colts are the better team. They are both in the right spot. Falcons beat the Saints after a missed chip shot FG in OT. Saints missing Reggie Bush in this one. Saints slightly better team.


I know the Colts are the better team, but they were still beat by them and badly as well. Foster had a career day because Colts' run defense is terrible. The Texans being at 10 while the Colts are 2 is big difference. 

Flukey call :lmao it's the RULE which was called CORRECTLY, there was nothing flukey about it. Penalties are part of the game and they were the Packers fault. They won which makes them the better team. 

Injuries are also apart of the game and every team gets injuried players on the team and have to adapt without them. Falcons beat Saints because they have a bad kicker, which makes them the better team because they won. 

At the end of the day it doesn't matter how you win as long as you win. Winning also makes you the better team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Eh, rankings are just for discussion. The NFL doesn't award its trophy because of computers and opinions. The Lombardi trophy is the for the best team on that day. Rankings deal with theory. That's why I don't really care what teams are in spots 2-32.

In theory, from seeing them play, the Steelers will fuck up any other team as of right now. That's really the only question that matters. The rest is still fun to talk about though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

We are having a discussion know because I disagree with some of his discussions, I also really don't care about rankings as long as there is no bias in them.

Steelers have yet to play a great QB, I'll judge their pass defense when that timecomes. But they are the best team right and that is without their starting QB, hell they're playing with a 4 string QB and winning against the Bucs, but they were 3-0.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Even with the Steelers at #1 I am still predicting a Ravens victory! I assure you there is no biases here. I am a Bengals fan so for me to put the Steelers at #1 speaks to my neutrality. Also the Steelers didnt just win against the Bucs they won The R?Ape Fest of The Year Award without their star QB(no pun intended).

Yeah they won 1 game(at home) throughout the course of the year Green Bay will show they are the better team. I have Green Bay at 6 and I believe Chicago at 8. Green bay is a better team.

EDIT- YOU CANT SAY ....????

I can say FUCK but I can't say ....?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The R word is not allowed on these forums thanks to a select group of people who thought it was funny to use in every post.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

It would have been funny in that post!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Carney is back with the Saints. Maybe he won't fuck up chip shots.

It would have been funny if pun was intended.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So who will the Panthers select as the number one pick in the draft next year?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> We are having a discussion know because I disagree with some of his discussions, I also really don't care about rankings as long as there is no bias in them.
> 
> Steelers have yet to play a great QB, I'll judge their pass defense when that timecomes. But they are the best team right and that is without their starting QB, hell they're playing with a 4 string QB and winning against the Bucs, but they were 3-0.


I'll tell you about their pass defense...it's awful. The end. However, it doesn't matter. They'll force turnovers and have Ben to put up points to match what the pass defense is allowing.

Flacco's struggled the last 3 times in Pittsburgh. My money is on him to struggle for a 4th time.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Love your sig Mystery, but Big Ben can't match the points of elite QBs. They're running game will have to help out a lot because basically all the other elite QBs have a pathetic running game(Colts, Pats, Saints isn't bad but nothing great).

They also lost their top receiver and Colts' receivers can't be matched, except by the Pats.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dave's sig makes me made because it reminds me that douchebag Russell Brand gets to see that sans top.

I heard someone call Palomalu "not the best player in the league, but perhaps the most important". Thoughts?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Love your sig Mystery, but Big Ben can't match the points of elite QBs. They're running game will have to help out a lot because basically all the other elite QBs have a pathetic running game(Colts, Pats, Saints isn't bad but nothing great).
> 
> They also lost their top receiver and Colts' receivers can't be matched, except by the Pats.


True, but lets not forget that Wallace is beginning to break out and he should put up big numbers with Big Ben back. Mendenhall seems to be hitting his stride as well and if there's one thing the Steelers do tremendously, that's controlling the clock. So as you alluded to, while Big Ben can't necessarily match the numbers of a Brees, Brady, or Peyton, he can come close and let his running game make up for the rest.

Halloween's primetime showdown with the Saints is gonna show where the Steelers are.



McQueen said:


> Dave's sig makes me made because it reminds me that douchebag Russell Brand gets to see that sans top.
> 
> I heard someone call Palomalu "not the best player in the league, but perhaps the most important". Thoughts?


I would agree. He's the heart and soul of the team, and the record without him speaks for itself.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

So any good QBs in the draft next year? Im hoping the Bengals get one.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^Didn't you say they were winning the Superbowl without one?

Sad that I'm going to have to miss that game because of parties. If Steelers are still undefeated or have a better record than Colts, than I will cheer for the Saints, but otherwise I'll cheer for the Steelers because I simply hate the Saints for beating us last year.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Colts vs Bengals AFC CHAMPIONSHIP

TAKE IT TO THE LIBRARY AND BOOK IT!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMister said:


> So who will the Panthers select as the number one pick in the draft next year?


Ryan Mallett


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:lmao 77-0 for the Colts after Freeney/Mathis sack/fumble Palmer 10 times.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

The Bengals shouldn't attempt another pass as long as Palmer is at QB. I really don't get why we dont pull a trade to land the great Rex Grossman.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Ryan Mallett
Andrew Luck
Jake Locker
Colin Kaepernick

These are some top QBs for the next draft. I'd stay clear of Jake Locker, though. He's really not that good. Just an athlete playing QB. People love his raw tools, but he's got a lot to learn. And I'm not sure the NFL is the place to do that.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> Ryan Mallett
> Andrew Luck
> Jake Locker
> Colin Kaepernick
> ...


Ricky Stanzi too. 

I think he's got good pro potential, but just needs to cut down on mistakes.

Pryor will probably be the first QB taken though. Lulz.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> Ryan Mallett
> Andrew Luck
> Jake Locker
> Colin Kaepernick
> ...



I agree, I was never too high on Locker. I'd say Mallett is the best, with Luck and Ponder behind him.



-Mystery- said:


> Ricky Stanzi too.
> 
> I think he's got good pro potential, but just needs to cut down on mistakes.
> 
> Pryor will probably be the first QB taken though. Lulz.


Stanzi is quite interesting. He's one of those guys who when they're good, they're great, and when they're bad, they're shit. 

Pryor is interesting as well. He'll probably be drafted as a WR, which he could certainly be good at in the future, considering his size (6'6" - 233 lbs). Doubt anyone drafts him as a QB, since he's just not good at it. At least, he wouldn't be on the pro level.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Numbers/individual stats don't win Super Bowls, turnovers do. I thought that was known.

That's why the Steelers are scary right now. Also great front sevens can always, always hide a weak secondary if they disrupt the line of scrimmage and get to the QB.

EDIT: I see I'm a few posts behind.

As for the QB's coming out, I'm not impressed with any just yet.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

WWF said:


> Stanzi is quite interesting. He's one of those guys who when they're good, they're great, and when they're bad, they're shit.
> 
> Pryor is interesting as well. He'll probably be drafted as a WR, which he could certainly be good at in the future, considering his size (6'6" - 233 lbs). Doubt anyone drafts him as a QB, since he's just not good at it. At least, he wouldn't be on the pro level.


Yeah, Stanzi is definitely an enigma. A lot like Favre in the very way you explained it, there really is no in between. He's either gonna light it up or lay a goose egg.

Nah, someone will draft Pryor as a QB for the same reason Tebow and Russell were drafted. Somebody will take a chance on him as a QB and if it doesn't pan out too well, use him for wildcat offense.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Does anyone else find the NYG(-4) a little odd?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

no. short week for the bears. emotional win for the bears. giants 1-2 at home and NEED a win. they're a team backed into a corner. i could see how they're favorites.

re: QBs.

I'd much take my chances on Pryor at QB than Locker. But again, neither would be in my top 5. If you want an agile, mobile QB ... Colin Kaepernick. He's physically what you want. 6'6 230 4.5-40. 

Ponder is another good mention. He would have been the next QB on my list. If Kellen Moore comes out, he's another to keep an eye on. Though, he's a bit short (6'0). There will be a lot of comparisions to Brees with him. Both short, but very accurate.

Ricky Stanzi? Fuck that.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Yeah but the Giants suck. Also, what ever happened to Rex Grossman? Rex Grossman was a great QB.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Another person to keep an eye on is that guy from Arizona - Nick Foles. He could have some success at the next level.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

WWF said:


> Another person to keep an eye on is that guy from Arizona - Nick Foles. He could have some success at the next level.


He's gonna tear shit up next season and probably be the top pick when he comes out.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

dondeluis said:


> Yeah but the Giants suck. Also, what ever happened to Rex Grossman? Rex Grossman was a great QB.


he's in washington. now stop mentioning his name.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I seem to remember Grossman being inconsistant.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He played hilariously over his head that year the Bears went to the Super Bowl. Well I thought it was funny. Shame it all came crashing down against the Colts in the most important game of the year.

Also, I dislike picking games that have double digit spreads. If money is on the line, I would stay far away from those games every time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If I weren't such a Payton Manning fan that would have been an awful day. Bears got OWNED.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

And if the Bears losing to the Colts wasn't embarrassing enough he has a fucking dog's name! What were his parents thinking?


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Seriously, Rex was fucking awesome. We should trade a draft pick to the Redskins and Palmer for Rex Grossman.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

yeah, grossman was shit to anyone who paid attention.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Grossman is shit, Palmer is better stop preaching him.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Ok .... back for more fantasy advice!!!! Two questions....

If you had to pick 1. (My other two starters are Mark Clayton and Anquan Boldin)
Hines Ward vs BAL .... I think the #1 pass D
Devin Hester vs Giants
Legedu Naanee vs ARI .... not a #1 option 
We go with Hester here right?

Also how do you feel about John Kuhn(GB) vs Mike Tolbert (SD)
Both are goal line backs , so they could score some TD's
I signed Tolbert last week and I think he got me 6 points ... and Kuhn is a free agent in my league (as of now)


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Start Hester, but start Ward when Roethlisberger gets back.

I'd stick with Tolbert for one more week until Matthews comes back, then drop him.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Whats up with MJD? He's been sucking so far this year. Am I crazy to think about benching him & starting DeSean Jackson this week?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

MJD's production is down because he is nursing an ankle injury and well...the Jags suck. Definitely start Desean Jackson if you can.

dondeluis has to be joking about Rex Grossman. I thought it was kinda funny too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I love Rex Grossmen, if it wasn't for him we wouldn't have won a championship so easily.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Tiki Barber should just stop.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

DJ G-D said:


> Tiki Barber should just stop.


Could be good for the Giants. Last time Tiki opened his yap, they won the Super Bowl.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

That is very true. But we had Spags on the sideline the last time he talked.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

And David Tyree made that ridiculous catch.

Seriously though, the Giants would've never sniffed the Super Bowl without that D playing way over their heads.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Steve Spags is a great defensive mind..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He seems pretty inspirational too, so I agree. NYG miss that dude more than anyone, including Strahan and Buress.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I liked Strahan.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> He seems pretty inspirational too, so I agree. NYG miss that dude more than anyone, including Strahan and Buress.


I think if we had him our team wouldn't of collapsed last season. I mean the NYG D has talent but they are undisciplined.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Sweetness












.... I'm just sayin'
*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's a weird picture to use to display Sweetness.

The dude was one of the greats of all time. I won't argue with anyone that says he _is_ the greatest.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If he wasn't so sweet he'd be yelling at the camera "get the fuck outta my way, I can still get five more yards" 



....hell yeah.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sweetness definitely never said "fuck", that's way too sour.

Find one where he's high steppin, or the classic shot of him jumping OVER the New Orleans Saints defense.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Ok .... back for more fantasy advice!!!! Two questions....
> 
> If you had to pick 1. (My other two starters are Mark Clayton and Anquan Boldin)
> Hines Ward vs BAL .... I think the #1 pass D
> ...


I'd probably lean towards Naanee, but i wouldnt be incredibly excited over it. I think i have a feel for the Chargers and this is a week they will do very well offensively. So i might hope for the best and that he gets the ball. Devin Hester is probably even more of a crap shoot though...unless you get return points. Plus i think the Bears wont put up many points this week. This has letdown game written all over it (which sucks cause i have Cutler)

As for the RB's, for this game i would take Kuhn. He just seems destined to get alot of touches against the Lions. I looked him up in my league but someone beat me to it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*
































*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Think we need to see Sweetness in motion now. Stills just can't capture the full effect.

Video quality is shit but HD didn't exist then.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

The fact that Walter Payton was the running back for the '85 Bears basically says it all


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think it says more that Payton was on some awful Bears teams in the 70s and still did what he did. But yeah being the main reason the offense was so good that year was because of Payton, and then the offensive line.

And they didn't give the ball to him at the goal line in that Super Bowl either. Ditka regrets that to this day.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Holmes comes back in week 5 right?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I think his suspension is four games. Not sure what the Jets are right now, but they could use him for sure.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I wonder how many field goals Garrett Hartley is going to miss today.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Probably 0 since he's not starting


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I did not know that.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sky Sports has got some good games on tonight 1st game Steelers/Ravens, 2nd game Redskins/Eagles.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Bears is the Sunday Night game too, so that's awesome


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Haloti Ngata


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Awesome start guys. Really. 2 penalties to start, then they get a TD less then 3 minutes in.

*Claps*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What game are you watching Perfect Poster.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Jets/Bills so painful.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should I start MJD today? The last few weeks he's been sucking cause of his injury or whatever he has. The Jags are playing against the Colts. Do the Colts have a good Rush Defense?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for that miss, Cundiff.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No the Colts run D is bad. I'm not saying MJD will get back on track because that's impossible to know, but the Colts run D is bad.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao after all that he missed the field goal.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I love how Hines Ward smiles all the time.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

MrMister said:


> No the Colts run D is bad. I'm not saying MJD will get back on track because that's impossible to know, but the Colts run D is bad.


Ok thanks.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Lions/Packers. And awesome, our WR slips, and the pass is picked off. And we were in the red zone.

I think it's fair to say luck will never be on the Lions side. Ever.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HAHA

Lance Moore fumbled on the 1 yard line. That was a TD saving tackle eight there, people.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Braylon Edwards just got wrecked.

And @ WWF, how's Brees looking? He has a sprained MCL (Madden Curse? :hmm so should be interesting to see how he plays.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Browns are actually moving the ball lol, maybe we won't lose one in the 4th quarter today.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas will not lose this week. Stoked.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Lucky you. I wish I could say the same for the Lions.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DH said:


> Braylon Edwards just got wrecked.
> 
> And @ WWF, how's Brees looking? He has a sprained MCL (Madden Curse? :hmm so should be interesting to see how he plays.


Brees is looking like Brees. Carolina's completely unable to get a pass rush though, so I'm not sure if he's lost any mobility.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Dallas will not lose this week. Stoked.


:lmao

Also, the Steelers pass rush hasn't looked too great. Flacco's just flinging it around so we need to do something more.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> Lucky you. I wish I could say the same for the Lions.


You can...when Detroit is on their bye like Dallas is this week.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I like what the NFL does for breast cancer, although I must say, pink whistles for the referees is a little bit laughable.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I agree DH.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Knowing the Lions, they'll find a way to fuck up their bye week by losing as well.

Our O hasn't looked bad today, just the one unfortunate mistake. And we seemed to have calmed down some, and Hill actually hasn't looked face-palming worthy bad. Need to target Calvin more then 1 time, but, and I don't know much about GB, it looks like their Pass D is quite weak, even with Woodson. Our TE's and RB's have been hit a lot, but that's more of the LB's fault then CB's.

EDIT: Damn, Sam Bradford looks like a man right now. Once STL gets some guys around him, they're gonna be DANGEROUS. Whoever said they might do well this year gets a high five from me.

TOUCHDOWN CALVIN!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

So changing offensive coordinators must be working for the 49ers 14-0 over the Falcons atm.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hope the Niners keep it up. They absolutely can't go 0-4.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I'd rather Rams or Seahawks make it. Bradford has looked quite awesome early on.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh shit, we just stopped them on 3 and out. I'm not jumping to conclusions, but this has been some 19 years in the making.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I'd cry if the 9ers go 0-4.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Seneca to Evan Moore, touchdown.. nice start


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

That toe drill by Taylor Mays on the blocked punt was fantastic.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Haha, Stew just caught a 55 yard TD pass. There was nobody within 20 yards of him, he just stumbled into the endzone.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Ugh same ol' same ol' Lions. Fumble, then an unnecessary roughness.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WWF said:


> Haha, Stew just caught a 55 yard TD pass. There was nobody within 20 yards of him, he just stumbled into the endzone.


WHO DAT

And I'm starting to really sympathize for Perfect Poster. The poor guy must have about 100 posts every Sunday about what the Lions have fucked up now.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Ofcourse the week i bench Derrick Mason and Jonathan Stewart they actually do something.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Jesus, he was even covered, yet Rodgers still got it to him. Good throw. Bad defense. On 3rd and Goal from like the 13 too.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

This is why the Titans need to use Javon Ringer more. He broke off a 54 yard run on his first carry of the game.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao at that Raven play who could not pick up the ball.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Lmao, Ivory (Saint's practice squad RB who is starting) just fumbled. James Anderson's 2nd fumble recovery of the game. WHO DAT?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

If Flozell Adams's fat ass was not in the way Charlie Batch would of made the 1st down


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Fuck. Our. Secondary.

7 fucking penalties doesn't help much either, Schwartz. Get your guys more diciplined dammit.

Calvin's on a mission today. 2nd touchdown and it's only half! They finally figured out you can use jump balls with him. It wasn't a good decision, but a hell of a catch by Calvin!

And it looks like Schwartz figured out from last weeks mistake in not taking a shot.

FUMBLEE!!

Fuck throw that up to Calvin. Did you not see what just happened. Hanson isn't making a 55 yarder outside.

Christ he was 3 yards short. Why even try that?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes Calvin needs to score 10 TD's today please. It'll make up for his lack of production on my fantasy team so far.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

He's actually been targeted today. Unlike through the first 3 games where they decided to wait to go to him until they were down by 14 late in teh 4th.

We've looked pretty good on O, but NEED to cut out the penalties. Too much of a drive killer. We're on pace to match what the Packers had last week.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'll mark if Detroit beats Green Bay. It most likely won't happen, but I want it to even though I picked Green Bay to win with that ridiculous 14.5 spread. Not sure why I get suckered into those double digit spreads.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

James Anderson is RAPING New Orleans: 7 tackles, 1 sack, 1 forced fumble, 2 fumble recoveries. It's only halftime.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

We desperately need a new kicker.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Fuck Shaun Hill. Every damn time we get close he throws a damn pick.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Laurence Maroney is having a fantastic game.



8*D


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Charles 'FUCKING' Woodson


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Pick 6. Shouldn't be surprised in seeing that. After all we are the Lions. Still, you have to be on teh same page as your WR. Well behind him. Hill's fault on that one.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The Bills defense is so bad it isn't even funny. The Jets backs are having a field day.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DeAngelo just embarrassed the Saints D. 14-10 Carolina


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

McGahee - 14 rush, 39 yards, 1 TD, Long - 10 yds
Mendenhall - 14 rush, 39 yards, 1 TD, Long - 10 yds

lawls


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

God damn, DeAngelo had the sharpest cutback I've seen in quite a while.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Saints are playing like shit.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Not really. They just can't finish drives.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Man this Ravens/Steelers game not that good, not that I expected otherwise, don't know why it chosen to be shown. Oh well at least Da Bears on later thankfully, nice to see Godgers in godmode again.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh Flaco :no:


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Niners self destructing....again 

we wont win this one if we keep fucking up.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Charlie Batch needs to stop throwing it deep because it's not working for him.

Edit: Just saw D'Lo's run versus the Saints. They got owned hard.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What is that the 2nd or 3rd missed field goal by the Steelers


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Shit, Steve Smith's out. It's one of his legs, and he hurt it on a late hit, which they didn't call (among numerous other ones).


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ Buffalo


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I feel sorry for anyone who gets drafted by Buffalo. CJ Spiller is probably never going to have a good career as long as he's in Buffalo.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

STEELERS


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

For all the bad things I've said about the Lions, Suh is the real deal. 3 sacks already for a DT is amazing, especially a rookie.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Man what is going on with the Packers.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

At least we didn't give up and fold after the pick 6. TD and we got the lead with 13:35 left to go. C'mon D, you've played quite well already, keep it up.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I think TJ Ward killed Jordan Shipley


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

LIONS BALL! FUMBLE!

Capitalize on this now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Man what is going on with the Packers.


Over rated. Over rated. Over rated.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Lions gotta get TDs not FGs to win this.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Christ Hanson's gonna be our MVP. 4 FG's. Hill should've ran the 2nd down play in. Good teams punch it in when they need to, not settle for 20 yard FG's.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ravens are not going to covert this 4th & goal


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Imagine where the Lions would be if Matt Stafford never got injured. They could potentially have been 3-1 based on how close this game is, as well as the Bears game and the Eagles game.

Edit: Turnover on downs


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

HELL OF A PICK SON! TOOK THAT ONE AWAY!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Horrible play by Ravens.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

WILLIAM GAY.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I fucking love it. INT Detroit! Great fucking takeaway there Lions.

Also when I noticed the Steelers up 14-10 that's pretty much the game. That Steelers D won't give up the lead.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fucking Rodgers.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't think that the Ravens can score a TD in 1:15 against the Steelers D, but I can always believe.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The Steelers lost numerous games like this last year, so I'm not too optimistic.

But we do have Polamalu back, and the statistics show that makes a huge difference.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Woodson got away with a PI on third down. Oh well, get a 3 and out and win this with the games MVP: Hanson.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Too many penalties by the Steelers today. They gotta address that this week at practice.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Great throw by Flacco.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

RAVENS TD! WE WIN hopefully. STEELERS FINALLY LOSE hopefully!

Time to laugh at the Bengals if they lose.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Well.

When did Mike Tomlin has taken his sun glasses off.

RAY 'FUCKING' LEWIS


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Jesus christ, nice defense Steelers.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Jeff Reed being a ...got didn't help us today either.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

49ers literally had the game wrapped up but fumbled the shit away, Clements intercepted it and started running and then fumbled.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Lewis INT and now we win.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

We need one fucking stop and their running all over us despite our D being on for probably less then 10 plays this half. God damn. Sometimes you gotta make plays and finish the deal. No more first downs. Stop them, either force a punt or FG.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah! Ray Ray FTW!


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> Jeff Reed being a ...got didn't help us today either.


He almost blew the Atlanta game, too.

New kicker, imo.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

DH said:


> He almost blew the Atlanta game, too.
> 
> New kicker, imo.


He's missed his last 4 in a row...


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Peyton Hillis is so beast


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Great play by Clausen.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow and the Panthers fucked it up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Panthers fucked it up? What? I suppose that's one way to look at it, but most people would say the Saints stopped em when they had to.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jeff Davidson is easy one of the worst coordinators in the NFL. Why the fuck is he still calling plays?


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm done, this is just too much. I thinks this team is cursed


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> The Panthers fucked it up? What? I suppose that's one way to look at it, but most people would say the Saints stopped em when they had to.


Hall trying to make the big play instead of just trying to gain some yards was fucking it up. That took them out of FG position and put pressure on the Clausen to make the big play.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Ugh FUCK YOU GREEN BAY. I'm sick of watching this shit week in and week out. Thank god we'll be blacked out this week.

FUCK YOU DETROIT.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah sorry dude. Niners are pretty much done.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

49ers must have pissed off some football gods. seriously, how bad is out luck, we boclk a feild goal in,and intercept a pass then fumble.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Hall trying to make the big play instead of just trying to gain some yards was fucking it up. That took them out of FG position and put pressure on the Clausen to make the big play.


Ok that was a bonehead move I agree, but the Saints sacked Clausen the next play. That pretty much sealed it.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Browns win, yay


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Hall trying to make the big play instead of just trying to gain some yards was fucking it up. That took them out of FG position and put pressure on the Clausen to make the big play.


It's DeAngelo Williams. 

And he was going with the play - it was a counter.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF said:


> It's DeAngelo Williams.
> 
> And he was going with the play - it was a counter.


A counter doesn't try to run 5 yards behind the line of scrimmage (though it was indeed a counter play). He made the decision to try to outrun the defender in the backfield and got tackled.

Still it was the sack the next play that ended the game for the most part.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Denver got the longest onside kick I've ever seen.

:side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I can't wait till next season when Carolina has a top 5 draft pick and a new coaching staff.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cincinnati's run defense was pretty lack-luster this week. But the same team rushed it all over the place on Baltimore's defense last week too. 

Congrats to the Browns and their fans.

*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice to see the people of Philly Cheering for Donovan.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep Titans just imploded completely.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

WWF said:


> It's DeAngelo Williams.
> 
> And he was going with the play - it was a counter.


Ya, for some reason I thought of Hall even though they don't play anywhere near the same position. He could have changed the play once he saw the defender coming instead of trying to get past him.

Good fast TD by the Colts.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Carolina even making a drive without Smith was promising. All the Saints really had to do was play the run.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

It seems like Steve Smith is just an injury waiting to happen.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

DH said:


> It seems like Steve Smith is just an injury waiting to happen.


It happens when the secondary only has to cover, and hit him for the past three years.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

They made all of their drives without him, really. He only had 2 catches for 11 yards, iirc.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Crowd is now booing Mc5.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Colts' run defense is playing like shit.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

WWF said:


> They made all of their drives without him, really. He only had 2 catches for 11 yards, iirc.


He draws the coverage regardless. Even without catching a ball, he helps a drive.

Only in Philtadelphia would Santa be booed and a criminal cheered as a savior.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

oh SHIT Mike Vick is hurt.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kolb is in.

I don't really want to watch this game anymore now.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Dustin Keller is becoming ELITE before our eyes. How about Sanchez..8 tds and ZERO picks


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> Kolb is in.
> 
> I don't really want to watch this game anymore now.


Eagles D keeps playing like this and they'll make the choice for you.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I wonder what Arian Foster did to earn himself a seat on the bench. 

Was probably hanging out with Big Ben


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rib injury for Mike Vick.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tape it up and get your ass back in there Vick.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> Rib injury for Mike Vick.


Aww so sad. They should just hold his head under water for not staying in there and winning the game. Or maybe jacknife on the concrete.

I'm sure he he wouldn't ahve accepted any less himself.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

DH said:


> I wonder what Arian Foster did to earn himself a seat on the bench.
> 
> Was probably hanging out with Big Ben


Is he injuried at all?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Nope, it's a "coach's decision".


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

FUCK. A COACH'S DECISION?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

And fantasy owners had no clue either :lmao


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Kolb looking impressive ... 8*D


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I want Kolb to get another concussion.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Texans are still doing good on the rush without him, 9 for 94 yards, sucks for Fantasy Owners though.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm thoroughly disappointed that Vick is out of the game. I hope the Eagles lose so they realize they need him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Ya, I was cheering for the Eagles but now I hope the 'Skins D destroys Kolb so that Reid realizes he is an idiot for ever believing in him.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Owen Daniels has been the biggest fantasy bust I've ever seen.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CHARGERS are killing the cardinals.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I love how Colts have a bad run defense yet all we have in our division are good rushers that destroy our team.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

:lmao at the Eagles. 4th and goal at the 1 and they get a delay of game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Aikman is right, the officials are fucking up resetting the play clock. It's not Philly's fault and I hate Philly.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Clark has to stop dropping balls.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Yay, another dropped pass from another TE that causes Manning's first INT.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think that was more Philly's fault for not being out there when the play clock started. *


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

WWF said:


> FUCK. A COACH'S DECISION?


He ain't looking too bad now. Just broke off a long TD.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Manning is picked for the 1st time this year.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Aww so sad. They should just hold his head under water for not staying in there and winning the game. Or maybe jacknife on the concrete.
> 
> I'm sure he he wouldn't ahve accepted any less himself.


*:lmao 

pretty clever.*


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Haha, they play Foster and he breaks off a 74 yard Touchdown.

I guess Gary Kubiak won't be sitting him for a "coach's decision" anytime in the near future.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That was a terrible throw by McNabb.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *I think that was more Philly's fault for not being out there when the play clock started. *


You question Aikman? He has three Super Bowl rings woman!


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I wonder if Kurt Warner realizes that his retirement has ruined the Cardinals.

Oh well, can't blame the man. He retired while he still had it ... he should give Brett Favre some lessons about that.

And jesus, the Texans running game is dominant. They're supposed to be a passing team, damnit


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Fuck these turnovers, we would have had easy points and instead they get to midfield both times.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Arizona will get one of the big 3 QB's in the draft - Locker, Luck, or Mallett. So should Jacksonville, Buffalo, and probably Seattle.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Reggie Wayne fumbles the ball.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> Arizona will get one of the big 3 QB's in the draft - Locker, Luck, or Mallett. So should Jacksonville, Buffalo, and probably Seattle.


Buffalo won't. They're too retarded.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DH said:


> I wonder if Kurt Warner realizes that his retirement has ruined the Cardinals.
> 
> Oh well, can't blame the man. He retired while he still had it ... he should give Brett Favre some lessons about that.
> 
> And jesus, the Texans running game is dominant. They're supposed to be a passing team, damnit


Well you want to run plays that can exploit the defensive schemes you're facing. I'm not watching that game, but I assume that's the case in the Houston/Oakland game.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

DH said:


> Buffalo won't. They're too retarded.


Should was the key word there.

They might actually be the worst team. Big showdown Week 10:

Detroit @ Buffalo

Be there, or be SQUARE!

Foster scored again, and this game is out of reach.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Peyton needs to be Peyton and do one of his awesome 4th quarter comebacks.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Lions actually don't look that bad, and they don't even have their starting QB. They're losing close games and could be a good team in the near future as long as their team keeps improving.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Good teams know how to come from behind and win and know simply how to win. 3-41 in the past 44 games is a culture that needs to be changed.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I said in the near future. They still look a lot better this year than the last two years and that should be a good sign.

TD Addai!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> Should was the key word there.
> 
> They might actually be the worst team. Big showdown Week 10:
> 
> ...


Hey, Detroit/Cleveland was game of the year last season, so you never know.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

So without the Texans are tied 14-14 with Raiders, with him they are leading 31-14. Looks like Foster is legit and a big part of this team, but the Texans weren't really struggling in rushing without him.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

McNabb has the largest erection of his life right now


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

We need a good stop here otherwise it's going to overtime even if we do get a TD.

A false start will force them to pass, hopefully an INT or a sack.

Fuck our defense....


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I'd love to have Stafford back after the bye, but news hasn't been to great regarding his return. Hopefully, when he comes back, he finishes up the season strong. We were missing a few key players today, but guys just gotta make plays in adversity. Have to adress CB and an OT in the draft/free agency. Our front 4 D-Line is good (if Vanden Bosch can stay onside) LB's are iffy, but DB's are our weakspot, along with our line. I hate saying it so early, but maybe next year.

TD MJD.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I really hate overtime, and how it can all depend on a coin toss, but I'm really hoping we get there.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Redskins suck on 3rd down.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

1) Niners. Fuck off. Nate? Get down like a drunk slut next time. This is absolutely pathetic. However, we are the best 0-4 team in the league.

2) CJ2000. 3.5 points today? Dammit.

3) Bengals. Thanks for costing me on my parlay. All you had to do is beat the shitty Browns ... that's some shit. I mean, it's the Browns.

4) Ray-Ray! Still awesome.

5) Flacco. Way to step up, and make a play vs Pittsburgh. About damn time. 

6) Lions. How come no one is talking about the Lions and how much they suck? I haven't seen one post addressing this at all today. 

:side:

7) Arian Foster. 6.8 YPC. Dude is legit. Fuck me for going cheap, and taking Pierre Thomas instead. FMFFL.

Word.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Worst feeling about this 4th down, and I can't believe we might be 2-2 and 0-2 in our division.

Gotta love Manning and his super-duper ability to come back in the *regular *season.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kolb thinks hes Mike Vick.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Anderson is no replacement for Warner and I feel sorry for Fitzgerald having to deal with that shitty of a QB.

TD COLLIE! Smart play.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh lord.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

SHIT SCOBEE HIT A 59 YARDER FOR THE WIN!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

59 yards....I can't even believe this shit. Fuck turnovers in/near the redzone.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Mcnabb has throw 2 out of 11 in the second half.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Doesn't matter, his team is gonna win.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kolb is so shit its not even funny.

For the eagles sake they better hope Mike Vick is okay.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

oh, it is. 

he was so good at Houston (university). he needs to be in a spread offense to excel, i guess.

question for you people:

does the NFL have a truly great team?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Feel sorry for the Eagles, Vick was on a hot streak coming in and then he gets injuried and they're forced to play Kolb.

Ya, the Bears and Chiefs.  Steelers are a truly great team and that is without their starting QB. They will be a hard team to stop with Big Ben.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Philly is done without Vick. 



Mikey Damage said:


> question for you people:
> 
> does the NFL have a truly great team?


The answer is clearly no after four games. This league is wide open this year.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Kolb wasn't bad. Eagles dropped some passes that could've been caught on that last drive. But 22/35, 200 yds, and 1-1 TD/INT isn't bad. It wasn't great, but it wasn't entirely his fault. Don't know why he's shit on so much.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

that must make you happy MrMister.

Perfect Poster did you see that last drive how manny times was D.Jackson open.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

He has troubles reading defenses and finding the open receiver. That INT came at the end of the game so it doesn't mean much. He is also shit on a lot because McNabb was traded because they believed he would be their new franchise QB so he has a lot of expections to live up to.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Kolb barely through it downfield. That needs to change if Vick's gone for long. 

But I wouldn't be surprised if Vick was healthy but they kept Kolb as their starter (for some retarded reason).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> that must make you happy MrMister.


Actually I want Vick in there as I picked him up for my fantasy team in Week 2. But yeah it won't break my heart if he's out for a bit and the Eagles nose dive. 

Dallas's 0-2 start doesn't look as bad as it did in Week 2 considering the East has turned out very mediocre.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The only downfield throw Kolb did was the last play of the game and that turned out well, and I think his longest was 18 yards.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

There were a few drops that last drive, iirc.

It'll take time. The guy has only what, 3 career starts? If he really is the QB of the future, you have to give him time to see if he really has any talent, which he showed in the 2 games he started last year.

Oh, and about the Jaguars, is it just me, or are they one of the most inconsistent teams in the league? Last week they got spanked by the Eagles, and today they just beat the Colts. I don't know how they do it, but they always seem to pick up at least 6-7 wins a year and upset a team or two. However, 6-10 and 7-9 aren't gonna keep JDR's job.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Giants getting to Cutler early.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

bad Cutler, bad.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cutler needs to work on his foot work.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

I know the Giants are going to win this game...but i really need Cutler to hit Knox for a TD...BAD!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Matt Dodge is getting cut a half time.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cuter is getting killed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chicago's O line is getting its ass kicked.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Giants offense is pretty bad.

Cutler is sacked for the 7th time.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Does Cutler have crazy glue on his hand or what?!


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Part of me hopes the Bears lose so the Chiefs are the only undefeated team in the NFL.

And btw, after we all noted to the fact that Peter King can't make a pick to save his life, his Superbowl pick may not be far off.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

8 sacks now.

9 sacks now


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I wonder what the record is...

Looks like it's 12. That could be shattered here.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

9 sacks now. Lulz.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Giants receivers suck.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

9 sacks.

this game is u-g-l-y.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Hey guys I just got offered Ochocinco for Peyton Hillis what do you think?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bears have 4 total yards. :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's back to 8 sacks. They have pity on Chicago.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That was nice of them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Back to 9 lol.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

back to 9 sacks.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

cutler looks like a bitch right now.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

At least we are doing 1 thing right.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

btw. i would rather keep hillis than ochocinco


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

cutler with a concussion? that would make A LOT of sense.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Giants will still lose.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why is Cutler hanging on to the ball so long when he knows they are coming? Doesn't make any sense.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cutler with a Concussion.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Todd Muthaphuckin Collins.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

a run on 3rd and 5? 

they have no faith in collins. none whatsoever.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Jacobs you are so fucking. When the line sets up a hole, run through it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I want Devin Hester to return A punt for a TD


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

next TD wins.

lock.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

No team is going to score a TD Mikey Damage.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

this is without a doubt, the worst game of football i've seen in a long while.

i know we got some defensive purists on this board .. but c'mon. how can anyone enjoy this game?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

If the bears are going to wiN it will be a Punt return by Hester, or Julius Peppers will get a sack, fumble.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Peppers is the only reliable player on the bears team.

So the Giants want to start playing football now.

TOUCHDOWN GIANTS!!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

ballgame.

brandon marshall should think before he speaks: http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/sh...-Marshall-meet-Sterling-Sharpe?urn=nfl-274064


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I think this is Brandon Jacobs last year in New York.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hester will have to return two punts somehow now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lets go Hester.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What a bad pass.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

im done with this game. 

todd collins is horrible.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Just realized the Steelers got a bye week. Hopefully they drop that useless fuck Jeff Reed cause they got 2 weeks to get a new kicker adjusted.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice turnover by Jacobs, he is so useless.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow Jacobs sucks. Bradshaw goes out and disaster...

Bears won't do anything with it though lol.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Giants are going to lose.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:agree:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> this is without a doubt, the worst game of football i've seen in a long while.
> 
> i know we got some defensive purists on this board .. but c'mon. how can anyone enjoy this game?


I love defense but this is a lot more Chicago being completely inept than it is great defense.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao he lost the ball.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

This game is so lulz.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HAHAHA


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fucking wow. Bears can't go 99 though.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The bears are 0 and 12 on 3rd down :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bears not only couldn't go 99, they couldn't go 1.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

maybe they wont lose


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lmao

Maybe...

Only the way the Bears score a TD is with special teams or defense.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Na they will still lose.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

You never know, I am never sure with the GMENNNNN these days

Gilbride's gay


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

collins is down :lmao


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

10 sacks


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

ALLELUJAH


Al Michaels: "Nice performance tonight by the... Jets."


fuck you


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That game was hilarious.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Titans coach Chuck Cecil flips off the officials. Awesome. They're saying that could be a six figure fine.:lmao

And Kansas City is the only undefeated team.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

The Arizona Cardinals are 2-2. They're net pts are -60.

49ers are very much still alive :no:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

You got a video of Titans coach MrMister.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Here ya go.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

"Jason Babinohhhhhhhh..............."


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao The Hawaiian peace sign. :lmao *


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

DJ G-D said:


> ALLELUJAH
> 
> 
> Al Michaels: "Nice performance tonight by the... Jets."
> ...


He must've said it from force of habit.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Jack Donaghy said:


> He must've said from by force of habit.


With the Jets playing very well right now, I will let this one slide. Cannot say anything atm.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The J E T S Jets, Jets, Jets do look damn impressive right now. They get Santonio Holmes back next game too I think.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Just so you know GD there's still room for you on the Jets to the Super Bowl bandwagon.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

:lmao

No never. I will never root for the Jets. The only way that would EVER happen is if they played in a game against the Cowboys, Eagles, Vikings.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

I just did a trade

He gets:
Aaron Hernandez
Marques Colston
Hakeem Nicks

I get:
Chad Ochocinco
Dallas Clark


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

So if they faced one of those 3 teams in the Super Bowl you'd be wearing a Sanchize jersey supporting gang green.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

:lmao

That was funny. Jets and Super Bowl? Ah thanks for the laugh Jack.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I've some around the Sanchize nickname I think. I don't completely hate anymore. It might grow on me.

@dondeluis: That seems to be in your advantage there. Good job.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Sanchize is the best nickname in the NFL, only competition is Head wound Manning.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Besides... way too early Jack.


Thanksgiving.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> I've some around the Sanchize nickname I think. I don't completely hate anymore. It might grow on me.
> 
> @dondeluis: That seems to be in your advantage there. Good job.


Yeah right now my starting team is

QB-Brees
WR-Wayne,Ocho
RB-Matthews,Hillis,Charles
TE-Clark

There's a guy in our league desperate for an RB who has Moss and Marshall. I offered Hillis for Moss lol.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

DJ G-D said:


> Besides... way too early Jack.
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving.


Thanksgiving, you mean when we defeat the Bungles. And MrMister you're right we do get Holmes back for the next game, I can't wait for that.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

The Bengals are still going to win the Superbowl.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well both the Jets and Bengals both can't even face each other in the Super Bowl much less both win it.

Someone will be wrong. 

Thanksgiving is pretty much when we'll know what is what and who is who. It almost always is.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Bengals lost to the Browns today even with Palmer playing good, which is as rare as a Browns win. It will be really big long shot seeing them in the superbowl, but the season is still very young.

My question is how are the Colts 2-2 even though we have the best QB in the league with two WRs in the top 3 in receiving yards, one is the top receiver in yards and the other is the top WR in TDs. I hate our run defense and having bad turnovers at the wrong time, which happened in both divisional games.

Kolb throwing to Desean Jackson 6.3 yards per catch; Vick throwing to Desean Jackson 30 yards per catch. Kolb really has to use his deep man right and throw DEEP.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Colts have no D. An offense can only do so much.

2-2 isn't the worst place to be. A lot of teams are 2-2.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

2-2 isn't bad, 0-2 in the division is bad. And our division is full of good rushers against our bad rush defense.

Our pass D isn't terrible, well it's not as bad as Pats'.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

0-2 in division is bad for sure. It is weird to see the Colts in third place. Having a good pass D is pretty much useless against a good ground team.

Colts will be in a fight this year. No more clinching the division in November/December.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

We'll win at home, that's where we play best. Turnovers have killed us in these games because they happen when we are about to score. 

12 straight wins, if any team can do it it's the Colts.

lol @ the fact that the Rams, of all teams, having a good chance of winning their division due to the shittyness of it.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

The Chiefs are first place in the NFL? WTF!? 

As a Chiefs fan, this doesn't feel right, but I'll take it! Time the Chiefs to continue proving the media wrong.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

X-rays on Vick were negative and showed no broken bones (Y)


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Can the Chiefs beat the Colts next week?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Colts losing two in a row seems unlikely. It's in Indy, a pretty tough place to play for visitors.

Crazier shit has happened. Carolina almost beat New Orleans Sunday. If I was a gambler, I'd stay far away from this game.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm fully expecting a classic Peyton Manning beatdown next week.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

I also see the Colts with the beatdown next week on the Chiefs. Looking at the two emotional sides...Manning will be angry, and the Chiefs i think buckle under the pressure of their biggest test yet as all eyes will be on them. I think itll be pretty handily like 33-16 or something like that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Chiefs offense is a ground attack though, something Indy cannot stop.

We'll see.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

^This is why I think the Chiefs might make it to 4-0. Not to mention a bye week.

Chiefs 24 Colts 21


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah good point on the bye. They've had an extra week to prepare for this game. That can be a huge advantage.

Colts losing two straight and one of them at home seems highly unlikely though. I think it'll be a close game too, going either way.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

dondeluis said:


> Can the Chiefs beat the Colts next week?


This could be a trap game for the Colts. I can see Peyton crushing the Cheifs, but I honestly won't be surprised if the Cheifs win by like 3 points or less.

Forgot to say, but as a Ravens fan: How amazing did Ngata play against the Steelers yesterday? He really is the best defensive lineman in the NFL. He was getting double team and still made tackles.

Bengals: Bengals are a confusing team. They are inconsistent. One game their defense is dominant and their offense sucks. Yesterday, their defense sucked and their offense was on point. Honestly, Bengals are not going anywhere. I think Steelers and ravens will be in the playoffs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's kinda difficult to compare nose tackles to 3 techs and defensive ends, but Ngata is certainly one of the best NT I've ever seen. He's just as important as Ray Lewis is to that defense, but more from his physical presence.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Charmqn said:


> This could be a trap game for the Colts. I can see Peyton crushing the Cheifs, but I honestly won't be surprised if the Cheifs win by like 3 points or less.
> 
> Forgot to say, but as a Ravens fan: How amazing did Ngata play against the Steelers yesterday? He really is the best defensive lineman in the NFL. He was getting double team and still made tackles.
> 
> Bengals: Bengals are a confusing team. They are inconsistent. One game their defense is dominant and their offense sucks. Yesterday, their defense sucked and their offense was on point. Honestly, Bengals are not going anywhere. I think Steelers and ravens will be in the playoffs.


*You may be right about the Bengals but I wouldn't count them out so fast. If I recall the Ravens didn't do so well against the running game of the Browns either... and the Bangals have beat the Ravens this year. *


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Charmqn said:


> This could be a trap game for the Colts. I can see Peyton crushing the Cheifs, but I honestly won't be surprised if the Cheifs win by like 3 points or less.
> 
> Forgot to say, but as a Ravens fan: How amazing did Ngata play against the Steelers yesterday? He really is the best defensive lineman in the NFL. He was getting double team and still made tackles.
> 
> Bengals: Bengals are a confusing team. They are inconsistent. One game their defense is dominant and their offense sucks. Yesterday, their defense sucked and their offense was on point. Honestly, Bengals are not going anywhere. I think Steelers and ravens will be in the playoffs.


The Chiefs arent a trap game for the Colts, because the Colts are coming off a defeat not to mention the Chiefs are unbeaten. A trap game is one that indicates you overlooking your opponent, the Colts will be fully focused at home being a mediocre 2-2. 

Yes, the Chiefs are a ground team and thats Indy's weakness, but my money is on Cassel struggling.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cassel isn't very good. It seems he played way over his head that year Brady went down. He had tons of veterans to get his back on that team. The Chiefs don't have that element yet. Still, when the ground game is working well, there are wide open receivers out there. If he has time all he has to do is play catch. That's still not as easy as it sounds, especially in a hostile environment like Indy has up there.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

The Chiefs shouldn't even attempt a pass.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Unless it's to Jamaal Charles.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Screen passes only to Jamaal Charles.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Amen to the last three posts ^^^ But add a screen pass to Dexter McCluster, and that is the only time the Chiefs should pass.

As a Chiefs fan, I'm pumped since we didn't even play last week. I will not consider this a Super Bowl team until we beat a challenging team. Not even a loss of three points will satisfy me. I'm just eager to see this game come on. Countdown to Sunday at 12 PM ..


I really hope Todd Haley and the assistant coach, Maurice Carthon, who controls the running backs, let Jamaal Charles get the ****ing ball!!!! If we could gave him the ball more than 11 times VS Cleveland, the score would never have been 16-14. Not sure why the Chiefs have to make things harder. Heck, Charles is the one who got things going on MNF when San Diego has a 7-0 lead.


--
On a side note, the Chargers are number one in total offense and total defense, yet they're 2-2. Curious to see if they go on another second half hot run while KC has a super easy schedule after Indianapolis and Houston on the road.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

You Chiefs fans remind me of Jets fans and thats not a good thing.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Havin a chat wiht my Steelers fan buddy

Matthew
big ben is going in soon

9:26pmMe
going where? "Forced Sex 2" The sequel to the greatest .... porno of all time?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Patriots - 31, Dolphins - 23


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

Is there any way to stream the Dolphins game or dl it after its over? I live in South Fl  and I don't have cable. I really really want to see this game =/


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Fuck the Wildcat, Is Dan Henning stupid or what?


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Kdrag said:


> Is there any way to stream the Dolphins game or dl it after its over? I live in South Fl  and I don't have cable. I really really want to see this game =/


http://www.vipstand.net/sports/american-football.html


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's Henne, and he wasn't even in on that play.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

perucho1990 said:


> Fuck the Wildcat, Is Henning stupid or what?


:lmao


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

WWF said:


> It's Henne, and he wasn't even in on that play.


Dan Henning aka the Dolphins' offensive coordinator.

Good play by Wake.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I have to say it amused me too GD. I need one point from NE's kicker to win my fantasy game this week...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Alright, well they use the Wildcat a lot (which I think is fucking retarded. The Wildcat is garbage). Not like it was a surprise.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Way to go, Bess.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Bess is very underrated, but he's got a great quarterback who's going to make him look even better this year.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

WWF said:


> Alright, well they use the Wildcat a lot (which I think is fucking retarded. The Wildcat is garbage). Not like it was a surprise.


Wildcat has been whored out to death, and it has became too easy and predictable to the defenses.

Good so far that Ricky and Ronnie has been getting more than 2-3 attempts in running the football.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's always been predictable. When there's no QB, what the fuck does the defense think is going to happen?


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

TD Bess!


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Hey, just noticed no Randy Moss on the stats sheet. Did he play?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Pats D/Special Teams got me some juicy points tonight.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Pats destroyed the 'Phins, it was barely a game after the second half started.

Just looked at the Colts schedule again and wow is it ever hard. The easy teams we have left are basically Raiders, Jags(which beat us just this week), and possibly the Chiefs next depending on if they are the real deal or not.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

The Phins destroyed the Phins, their special team was utter shit


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

No, Pat Chung destroyed the Fins.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Pat Chung! Who? Pat Chung!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Uh didn't Henne toss some stupid INT's too? There's blame to go all around.

It could be the Pats are just better though. We won't really know if this is the case until later.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Moss to Vikes is the rumor making it's way around.

Don't think the deal goes down for a few reasons, but that's the rumor nonetheless.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Favre would still suck.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Panthers released wide receiver Dwayne Jarrett on Tuesday, hours after his second arrest on a driving-while-impaired charge.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> Panthers released wide receiver Dwayne Jarrett on Tuesday, hours after his second arrest on a driving-while-impaired charge.


Oh nooooo the Panther's season is ruined


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Panthers suck this year


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> Panthers released wide receiver Dwayne Jarrett on Tuesday, hours after his second arrest on a driving-while-impaired charge.


He should have been released weeks ago. They claimed David Clowney off of waivers, as well. He's got burning speed, which is what Carolina needs.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Also Steve Smith Likely To Miss Game Against Bears.

Gantt writes



> When asked if he feared the injury would keep him out of next week's game against Chicago, Smith's eyes shot wide with dismay.
> 
> "Go next week? I'm just trying to walk to the bus," Smith replied. "I'm having trouble walking. Is it serious? I can't walk. That's pretty serious. It hurts to walk."


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He'll be out a few.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Did Jay Cutler get hurt Sunday Night?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Concussion


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The guy has two arrrests? That means he qualifies for the Bengals roster. whooohooo!*


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

^Is that Lillian Garcia?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Name is in the sig. :/


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

SUCK MY MOTHAFUCKIN CAWK!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

dondeluis stop embarrassing yourself everytime LC is online. You aren't going to hook up.

Thanks WWF. I only caught the 4th Quarter and saw the other jobber QB getting owned.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Enjoy Mister August Brandon. I am a fan of Clowney, but he had so many chances here and did jack shit.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

McQueen said:


> dondeluis stop embarrassing yourself everytime LC is online. You aren't going to hook up.
> 
> Thanks WWF. I only caught the 4th Quarter and saw the other jobber QB getting owned.


LC wishes she could hook up w/ me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah i'm sure.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

I am glad we are in agreeance


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

RKO920 said:


> Enjoy Mister August Brandon. I am a fan of Clowney, but he had so many chances here and did jack shit.


Well, he'll probably be starting next week (which is pitiful), so we'll see if he can have an impact in Charlotte.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Randy Moss back in purple would be awesome..


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

ESPN and local Minnesota news stations are reporting Moss to the Vikings is official.

The Patriots get a 3rd round draft pick in return.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brady is fucked.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

The road to winning the AFC East just got MUCH easier.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Well, that's one less team the Steelers have to worry about on their road to the Super Bowl.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Hmm. Interesting trade.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think Childress is getting desperate. Good, I hope that fucker rightfully loses his job.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

What's really funny is Revis gets to cover Moss again on Monday. Lol.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

I picked up Brandon Tate on my fantasy team. How should that work out?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

RKO920 said:


> The road to winning the AFC East just got MUCH easier.


And then the road to losing in the playoffs to the Ravens or the Steelers begins.


So the Vikings don't have a good excuse anymore when they lose.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't know GD, Brett Favre's training camp and preseason is about over now. He'll probably start to play well now.

So Moss continued to try to stir shit up eh?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hope you're right Brek. I'll take a 55 year old one legged Brett Farve over T-Joke.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Pats dun goofed


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Patriots/Vikings on October 31.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Vikings will probably lose because Jared Allen will touch Tom CryBrady's leg and get penalized every play.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

People would be stupid to count out the Pats. Brady's done more with less before. Sure, they had a great defense then, but he's still got some weapons. Someone will have to step up, sure, but this trade won't make or break the Pats.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Cardinals are so good that they're going to start an undrafted rookie from this past draft - former BYU QB Max Hall. :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Just saw the trade and wow the Pats are stupid. Hopefully Favre uses Moss as good as Brady did and Pats on Oct 31.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Pats are stupid? This could be one of those addition by subtraction deals. If he was challenging Belichick, the dude had to go. Belichick is the dictator there, es El Presidente and shit. You don't fuck with him. Moss wasn't going to be resigned anyway, and Belichick can turn a 3rd rounder into an All Pro...or deal it for more picks and turn those guys into All Pros. The Patriots have been great to competitive for a long time running now. The day they stop being competitive we can call them stupid.



McQueen said:


> Hope you're right Brek. I'll take a 55 year old one legged Brett Farve over T-Joke.
> 
> Vikings will probably lose because Jared Allen will touch Tom CryBrady's leg and get penalized every play.


Pretty much everyone who posts here and their sisters can do better than Jackson.

Did you hear that Jared Allen's sack celebration is illegal now? Retarded. I guess he should've kept the mullet.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Just saw the trade, never realized he question Belichick. Still, you can't turn a third rounder into a hall of famer and one of the best at his position without him being very very talented.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh I don't know if Moss started shit or not. I just assume he did. When you get in Belichick's dog house you're on thin ice no matter who you are.

Agreed that there is no guarantee the pick they got will turn into one of the best at their positions ever; it's actually extremely unlikely. My point, however, is that Moss was gone after this season anyway and the Pats wanted to get something for him instead of nothing which would be the case if they didn't deal him to someone.

Belichick isn't about having Hall of Famers, he's about winning games his way.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

At least they didn't give it someone in their division like how the Eagles gave McNabb to the 'Skins. It could have been deadly if the Jets had a deep threat on Moss along with Edwards or if Marshall and Moss were both receivers for the same team. It would be hard to cover them both.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes. Trading within your division...now THAT is stupid.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

This is scary. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_NFL_Draft

The Patriots have an additional first, second, third and fourth round pick. With a rookie salary cap next year, they'll get those players cheap. I imagine a QB is drafted sometime early so he can learn from Brady, then take over.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000d5d81b2bb2d/article/nfl-looking-into-favre-allegations


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jenn Sterger is hot. Way to go old man.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Does anyone know if the Lions Pass D, is any good this Season? Or is it horrible like it always has been?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Favre's pimp game is strong.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Definately. He wears Wrangler jeans.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm so disappointed in Favre. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Because it wasn't you?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Doesn't his wife have/had breast cancer? If so, that's kinda fucked up.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Kind of funny how it take nearly ESPN all day to report this.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

DJ G-D said:


> Kind of funny how it take nearly ESPN all day to report this.


I think they talked about it on Pardon the Interruption, but other than that I didn't see anything on it.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

im calling bullshit. How convenient is it that the media( a NEW YORK media) brings this up as they are playing the JETS. 


See a connection. BULLSHIT! and I don't like Favre to begin with.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

dondeluis said:


> im calling bullshit. How convenient is it that the media( a NEW YORK media) brings this up as they are playing the JETS.
> 
> 
> See a connection. BULLSHIT! and I don't like Favre to begin with.


Favre didn't exactly deny it though.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

To whoever asked, the Lions pass D is shit. They might get a few picks, but they'll get burnt pretty easily. If you have Bradford and he looks like the best option, start him. He could go 300/3TD's Sunday.

And that game isn't blacked out either. :hb


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Perfect Poster said:


> To whoever asked, the Lions pass D is shit. They might get a few picks, but they'll get burnt pretty easily. If you have Bradford and he looks like the best option, start him. He could go 300/3TD's Sunday.
> 
> And that game isn't blacked out either. :hb


Thanks for the response. Bradford is my backup QB, so hopefully he has a big game against The Lions.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'm so disappointed in Favre. *


because he's small?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Because it wasn't you?





Mikey Damage said:


> because he's small?


*Actually I haven't checked out his pecker pics yet. 

I'm disappointed in learning that the guy has absolutely NO game!!!! Did ya'll hear those phone messages? My god he's a dufus! 

I always imagined Favre as having tons of game. Now someone like Peyton Manning I don't imagine having game at all. But I always figured Favre had a little game. lol*


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Favre is a dumb ******* that only knows how to play football. I'm not surprised he ain't got no game and honestly you don't even need game when you're a fucking millionaire superstar.

I'm not surprised though, I'm willing to bet the majority of professional athletes cheat on their wives.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think everyone is missing the point. 

Jenn Sterger. I don't blame the guy.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

McQueen said:


> I think everyone is missing the point.
> 
> Jenn Sterger. I don't blame the guy.


Maybe with a bag over that face.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This Favre story isn't new. ESPN just brought it back up and gave it more attention than it deserves because they fucking suck.



scrilla said:


> Favre is a dumb ******* that only knows how to play football. I'm not surprised he ain't got no game and honestly you don't even need game when you're a fucking millionaire superstar.
> 
> I'm not surprised though, I'm willing to bet the majority of professional athletes cheat on their wives.


Which makes you wonder, why would the majority of famous, athletic, millionaires get married?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Deadspin brought it back. They're the ones who have the evidence. They brought it back specifically, because they have pictures now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ESPN ran with it though right?(don't know who Deadspin is but take your word for it) They could just report sports but like every other shitty media outlet they report gossip/tabloid bullshit like this. I do just change the channel though, so it doesn't affect me.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i guess ESPN could have ignored the story, but then it's a catch-22.

ignore: makes you look like Favre apologists, and not run a story that impacts him negatively.

run: more favre talk, as if you haven't already spent enough time talking about him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They already ran the story back in August though, there's no reason to rehash it save the Vikes play the Jets. I'll admit I'm biased, I've been sick of Favre since about 1998.

I still say this story is pointless to keep reporting since no laws were broken to my knowledge.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

well yeah. like i said, though, the only reason the story is back in the limelight is cuz there are pictures now.

fucking perverts.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh there are pictures now? Carry on then.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Suspend Favre plz.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

scrilla said:


> Favre is a dumb ******* that only knows how to play football. I'm not surprised he ain't got no game and honestly you don't even need game when you're a fucking millionaire superstar.
> 
> I'm not surprised though, I'm willing to bet the majority of professional athletes cheat on their wives.


********? Nah. Hick, absolutely. 

It's just disappointing to learn that he's the stereotypical country bumpkin. lol It shouldn't surprise me though. *


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Let's bet on Favre's penis size

Favre's penis size: 5.7 inches

Over or under?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not going to post here anymore...


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

WTF happend to this thread? :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Seriously what the fuck.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Hope the Cleveland Browns can make us proud today against the Atlanta Falcons if Peyton "Country Power" Hillis and T.J. "Lights Out" Ward do their things with either Delhomme or Wallace keeping control of the ball the once 0-3 Browns can be 2-3.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'm disappointed in learning that the guy has absolutely NO game!!!! Did ya'll hear those phone messages? My god he's a dufus! *


Best part was the very awkward pauses.



> I'd love to see you tonight................so uh................well all right, talk to you later.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Hope the Cleveland Browns can make us proud today against the Atlanta Falcons if Peyton "Country Power" Hillis and T.J. "Lights Out" Ward do their things with either Delhomme or Wallace keeping control of the ball the once 0-3 Browns can be 2-3.


Peyton Hillis is listed as "Questionable".


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

ESPN mentioned something important that I should have noticed.

The Chiefs signed center Casey Weigmann, who played for the Chiefs before, but spent the past couple of years with the Broncos. Todd Haley had Weigmann talk to the team about how the Broncos started 6-0, and choked.

The fact that we have a strong coaching staff, leaders (like Weigmann) and an easy schedule on top of that, it's safe to assume KC won't choke.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Which team has a better Pass D? Browns or Packers? 

For my TEs I have Gonzalez & Cooley. Don't know which one to start.

Also LeSean McCoy is listed as Questionable, should I bench him & put in LaRod Howling. Cardinals backup RB?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Why the fuck do you have the Cards' 3rd string RB?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Busbrain1 said:


> ESPN mentioned something important that I should have noticed.
> 
> The Chiefs signed center Casey Weigmann, who played for the Chiefs before, but spent the past couple of years with the Broncos. Todd Haley had Weigmann talk to the team about how the Broncos started 6-0, and choked.
> 
> The fact that we have a strong coaching staff, leaders (like Weigmann) and an easy schedule on top of that, it's safe to assume KC won't choke.


It's safe to assume a punching bag for the last six or seven years won't choke? Do all Chiefs fans like to defy reality? I'm joking by the way. 



Nirvana3:16 said:


> Which team has a better Pass D? Browns or Packers?
> 
> For my TEs I have Gonzalez & Cooley. Don't know which one to start.
> 
> Also LeSean McCoy is listed as Questionable, should I bench him & put in LaRod Howling. Cardinals backup RB?


I would assume the Packers are better, but the Packers aren't very good save Charles Woodson. Gonzalez seems like a much better start regardless of the defense you're facing. Gonzalez is future Hall of Famer with gas left in the tank. Cooley is solid, but he's no Gonzalez.

Dude, keep McCoy in. Questionable almost always means they're going to play.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=5670800

Not sure if this is good news or bad news for Favre.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

WWF said:


> Why the fuck do you have the Cards' 3rd string RB?


lol he was the only top player available in my league. By top I mean he had the highest fan points.My other RBs are MJD & McCoy, Howling is just a backup in case the other 2 have a bye.




MrMister said:


> It's safe to assume a punching bag for the last six or seven years won't choke? Do all Chiefs fans like to defy reality? I'm joking by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I decided to leave Gonzalez & McCoy in. I'm a little iffy on Gonzalez. he sucked the first 3 weeks, but bounced back last week. So I'm giving him another chance.

Same with McCoy, with Kolb as the QB. He hasn't really been targeted much, but last week he had a huge game.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow. A TD in the Bears/Panthers game.

It's over.

edit: great play by Julius Peppers. Tips it, and intercepts it (while on the ground).


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Giants off to a good start at least.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I swear to god the Panthers would get beat 21-3 by a good high school team


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Who's a better linebacker then Clay Mathews?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Who's a better linebacker then Clay Mathews?


Lawrence Timmons? James Harrison?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Patrick Willis?


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

This Season?

No one. Guy is glued to the QB tbh


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Hajime No Blasko said:


> This Season?
> 
> No one. Guy is glued to the QB tbh


Timmons leads the league in tackles?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Loving the G-MENNNNNN right now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You loving men is usual business G-D.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

McQueen said:


> You loving men is usual business G-D.


I'd love to see you tonight................so uh................well all right, talk to you later.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Okay.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> Timmons leads the league in tackles?


 Mathews leads with sacks.

also, what are the good games around the league?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Mathews leads with sacks.
> 
> also, what are the good games around the league?


But that's all he does. Doesn't he only have like 15 tackles?


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> But that's all he does. Doesn't he only have like 15 tackles?


 With around 8 or more sacks and causing a shit ton of scrambles?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Hajime No Blasko said:


> With around 8 or more sacks and causing a shit ton of scrambles?


My point is, he's good in one aspect and lacks overall.

I'll take a guy like James Harrison cause he's got like 30 tackles on the season, a few sacks, and 3 forced fumbles. That's a linebacker I want on my team before Matthews.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

That's sick.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Linebackers better than Matthews...Demarcus Ware.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Colts Run D fucking suck on the left side.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That is an awesome gif.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Giants D looking gooooood.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Addai is hurt


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Manning is picked :no:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WTF since when is KC a winning team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chiefs seem to be legit. Manning making stupid mistakes. Colts are in trouble here.

Of course it could also be the Colts just aren't that good anymore.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

colts not looking too good.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Lions opening a can on St. Louis.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

St. Louis LOL.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

JM Finley injured.

Shit, there goes my fantasy TE.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh you know, Eli always has to make the game interesting.


For fucks sake.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

What's going on with The Giants?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fuck the giants whats going on with the Colts?.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Please Chiefs .. score the first and only touchdown of this game .......


Dwayne friggin Bowe dropped a TD ... :/


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

wtf Bengals. how u losing to Tampa?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> Fuck the giants whats going on with the Colts?.


Colts leading 12 to 9 in the 4th with 13 mins left.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Good I picked Tampa haha


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Colts leading 12 to 9 in the 4th with 13 mins left.


I think he means why and how are the Colts in a close game with KC.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

MrMister said:


> I think he means why and how are the Colts in a close game with KC.


Oh my bad lol. Colts should be doing better than they are, this is just pathetic.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If Cassel didn't completely suck, the Chiefs would be winning this game by a decent margin.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Yeah, the Chiefs are for real. Maybe we can convince them Palmer is still decent and pull a deal for McCulster.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why is every post you make either about Carson Palmer or your delusional internet relationship with LC?

Yeah Cassel has been crap today but so has Manning.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think it's more the Chiefs' D actually. Every pass is well contested. Chiefs just might be a QB away from being a serious contender.

That was a strong run. Colts pretty much win there. I'll be shocked if Cassel can move them down the field.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TOUCHDOWN COLTS.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Did Wayne get hurt before the half?


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

bummer....


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Who Reggie?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yea...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cassel just Dave Krieged.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

McQueen said:


> Why is every post you make either about Carson Palmer or your delusional internet relationship with LC?
> 
> .


haha, I rarely post anything flirting with LC. And I am a Bengals fan therefore you're gonna see some Carson Palmer.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

No...


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Lots of credit to the Colts. No win for KC, but I challenge another defense to do what KC did.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Missed field goal


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuck yes, lets go Skins.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

HOW DO U LIKE DEM APPLES KANSAS CITY


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

lol Kurt Warner commentating for the Saints game. This should be good.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Cassel just Dave Krieged.


explain.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> explain.


Cassel whiffed threw fumbled the ball on that final drive. Dave Krieg was infamous for this. I think he still holds the record for most fumbles by a QB, many of them a whiff throw fumble.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What game is everyone watching now.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Titans/Cowboys


then Eagles/49ers

then Jets/Vikings - the first and last time I'll ever go for Favre.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't think I will watch the Eagles/49ers game.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

how the eff did the Bengals lose? :no:


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Carson Palmer being a dummy


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Palmer was picked 3 times :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

someone else please tell me they are also watching the Raiders/Chargers game :lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

WOOOO we DESTROYED the Rams. And Suh got a pick. He's being everything that I thought he would be, and then some.

Weird being on the other side of the victory. First time I've seen the Lions win in 3 years. The 2 wins last year were blacked out. 

So... YEAH. We makin' a comeback in the division now. :side:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

TOUCHDOWN SAINTS!!!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

green bay has issues.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Anyone got Raiders D? lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

alot of issues.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> how the eff did the Bengals lose? :no:


They just aren't as good as people thought they were.

I said before the season started they've done this before with Palmer. Make playoffs, suck for a few years, make playoffs again, suck for another few years.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> green bay has issues.


 Injuries and penalties are their biggest enemy. 

Oh well, still love 'em. Go Pack Go.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Seriously Jay, no.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This Raiders/Chargers game is hilarious.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hall got jacked up!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas is teh suck. Offensive line worst in the league?

Miles Austin is still badass. They have like 20 yards of offense if he didn't exist. I thank his mom.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I think Kim Kardashian's ass has motivated Miles Austin and it should get some of the credit for him playing so well.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Didn't they break up?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He was badass before her ass. I have no idea about the love lifes of anyone in the world so I don't if they broke up or not.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

How are the Saints struggling against some QB off the streets?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

HOLY SHIT!

The fucking Lions won?!! We won!!! Yes!!! 

And here I was thinking we were going to have another one of those winless seasons. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It was against St. Louis though.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

McQueen said:


> It was against St. Louis though.


Damn you. Always gotta be negative Nancy.

Let him have his moment, damn it! He won't have many...for the next 7 years.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Only on 10.10.10 could the Lions win, next win 11.11.11.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

AW YEAH WINNING RECORD YEAHHH 


SMD MCQUEER


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Yeah McQueen, what Mysery said. You fuckhead.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

-Mystery- said:


> How are the Saints struggling against some QB off the streets?


This made me laugh.

TD Roy Williams. Amazing what happens when the O line blocks. Amazing I tell ya.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Didn't say I was unhappy about it.

Bears still have a better record GD, let alone the Steelers.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Also the Lions do not suck. They've been in every game they've lost. This team is on the rise.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Max Hall next Tom Brady. Sick TD by Levi Brown


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Is Max Hall the guy off the streets for the Cards?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

They played bad against Minny, but they always seem to play bad at the Metrodome. Other then that, they could've won all 3 of the other games if they would've made 3-4 more plays. Alas, good teams know how to make those plays and win, but still. I like this team. 1-4 really isn't justice as to how well we've been playing. I certainly don't think we're a bottom 5 team in the league. I'd still say Buffalo, St Louis, Carolina, Tampa, Cleveland, Raiders, Cards, and Seahawks (away from home) are worse. SF as well, but I think they'll turn it around.

Either way, we're on a 1 game winning streak baby! WOOOOO!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tampa is a one loss team currently. I'm not going to say they're good or will make the playoffs, but they might be turning the corner down there.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> They played bad against Minny, but they always seem to play bad at the Metrodome. Other then that, they could've won all 3 of the other games if they would've made 3-4 more plays. Alas, good teams know how to make those plays and win, but still. I like this team. 1-4 really isn't justice as to how well we've been playing. I certainly don't think we're a bottom 5 team in the league. I'd still say Buffalo, St Louis, Carolina, Tampa, Cleveland, Raiders, Cards, and Seahawks (away from home) are worse. SF as well, but I think they'll turn it around.
> 
> Either way, we're on a 1 game winning streak baby! WOOOOO!


I agree with this, aside from maybe the Tampa comment. Even though they only have one win Lions haven't looked all that bad this year. With the back up QB I might add.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

I really hope the positive bus hits you, Eric.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope a fat chick from Green Bay sits on your face while menstrating you little punk!

Okay thats going too far.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/sh...ued-about-whose-hair-looks-wor?urn=nfl-275875

:lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Holy shit what a catch by Austin. Dude kept his feet and scored. Amazing shit.

17-17. Marking out currently. Don't mind me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

How dare Brady insult a man with a beard. BEARDED MEN UNITE!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

BEARD HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I've always thought Brady had stupid looking haircuts. Guy still owns though.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Pfft beards, everyone knows cleanly shaven men get all teh pusseh!!1


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Tampa is 3-1, yes, but 2 were against the Panthers and Browns who are, uh, bad. Cincy hasn't played all that well yet either. And then they got killed by a 3rd string QB. The Lions, on the otherhand, had 3 of their first 4 games on the road, against divisional teams, without their #1 QB, and still were in each game. I know you don't get victories for losing close games, but beating teams that aren't bad and losing to your only real 'good' team on the schedule badly doesn't really make you that great.

In short, Tampa has fared well b/c of an easy early schedule. Detroit has had a rough beginning and don't have their #1 QB.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Pfft beards, everyone knows cleanly shaven men get all teh pusseh!!1


Jon Hamm has a beard.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah but...dammit you're right. Brady should grow a beard it'll help him recover from that terrible Bieber haircut he has.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

lol mike jenkins.

nvm lol.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ The Saints

Aaron Rodgers suffers concussion


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

TD Saints. It ain't over yet.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Lots of people dead in Survivor with this loss

(Im already dead with my Bengals)


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Fuck you, Dallas.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yep, Zona has put this one out of reach. 30-20. Warner might just be their magic announcing in the booth .


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

I miss Kerry Rhodes.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Saints need Bush & Thomas back!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Romo :lmao


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

How does Rivers put up 400+ with 2 TDs and probably lose?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Special teams kills San Diego.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Raiders beat Chargers. Lions DOMINATE and Saints lost.

This week is strange as SHIT.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Kyle Orton leading the league in Passing Yards, How about dat?

The guy has been impressive this season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I recall you calling him a horrible QB and wanting him to be traded.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

:lmao at the Chargers


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Niners time.

Manusky better have something prepared to stop screen passes. If Kolb beats us doing the same weak shit he did against the Redskins, things will be thrown and people will get hurt



















who i'm i kidding, i dont know why i keep watching this team anymore :no:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

WWF said:


> I recall you calling him a horrible QB and wanting him to be traded.


He wasn't impressive last season in my defense.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Hoping Lesean McCoy puts up less than 6 fantasy points. Do I have any chance?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I hope this game is a 49ers blowout, can't take anything close after the Giants game today.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Pretty much throwing in the towel with Dallas this season. It's been pretty hard to be a fan this season.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kolb to fail tonight please.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

wtf is going on ...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I agree Mikey Damage.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

disgusting


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

damnit.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

awww. look at Alex trying to go downfield, such an innocent boy.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I really want the 49ers to do well.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Kolb not doing terrible is bad, him becoming starter again bad.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Niners off to great start


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

:lmao

when our best offensive player starts costing us the game, the only thing left to do is laugh :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

For some reason I still think 49ers can win this division if they get 8 or 9 wins. At this rate though, they won't win a game because they cost themselves a game.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kolb thinks hes Mike Vick.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Alex smith is a tard.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ Alex Smith


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

BWUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!! 

are you fucking serious???

49ers 2010: Finding new and exiting ways to beat ourselves for the sake of our oponent


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

49ers need to get rid of him.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

9ers fan letting him have it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

fucking clownshow.

this franchise is such shit.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

WHY COULDN'T HE DO THIS EARLIER??????


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

lemme guess, Alex will get 1 last shot and he will throw an interception or he gets the TD but Philly manages to win with a last minute FG


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Didn't say I was unhappy about it.
> 
> Bears still have a better record GD, let alone the Steelers.


We beat the Bears last week... sorry not beat, raped the bears.

Steelers are good yes.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bears still have a better record. 

For now.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

End of the day, Giants fucked the Bears up..

49ers I CANNOT BELIEVE IT.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Why can't he play like this all the time?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

hurry up! we're about to lose the 2-minute warning a clock stoppage.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

They should hypnotize Smith into thinking it's the end of the game all the time, maybe he will play like a acceptable qb.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Why can't Alex Smith just play like this all the time? Mike Singletary should get in his face and shit on his life everyday.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

TKOK™ said:


> Why can't he play like this all the time?


Because this is what Alex does best. Every time you want to bench him he does something that makes people say "but he looked good at the end, maybe he deserves another opportunity".


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Thank you Philly running back.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That was fucking embarrassing. :lmao

Collinsworth was laying into the guy too.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Vernon Davis will fuck you up. :lmao


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

antoniomare007 said:


> Because this is what Alex does best. Every time you want to bench him he does something that makes people say "but he looked good at the end, maybe he deserves another opportunity".


you predicted it.

Fuck this.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Wow... just fucking wow.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

antoniomare007 said:


> lemme guess, Alex will get 1 last shot and he will throw an interception or he gets the TD but Philly manages to win with a last minute FG


seriously guys, this is so sad that is freaking hilarious :lmao


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I can't watch Singletary lose anymore. It sucks because I like him a lot and think he's a good coach... just stuck with no quarterback.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

back to your regularly scheduled clownshow.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well it could be worse...you could be a Bengals fan. 


*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Well it could be worse...you could be a Bengals fan.
> 
> 
> *


Pretty sure being 0-5 is a lot worse....


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

lol this Brett Farve situation.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Well it could be worse...you could be a Bengals fan.
> 
> 
> *


You could be a Panthers fan.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Panthers just flat out suck.

The 9ers should have a winning record right now. Think they should've won against Falcons, Saints and tonight.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I could tolerate this shit if the upcoming draft class was good.

but of fucking course, it's one of the weakest I've seen. Unbelievable. We cannot even suck properly.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

WWF said:


> You could be a Panthers fan.


I geuss you could still be a Lions fan, just because of their history of sucking.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Or a postseason anything from Minnesota fan.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> I could tolerate this shit if the upcoming draft class was good.
> 
> but of fucking course, it's one of the weakest I've seen. Unbelievable. We cannot even suck properly.


What team do you like? 

...and Carolina sucking is tolerable for me, since they'll at least get Patrick Peterson or AJ Green, both of whom pretty much own.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

49ers. 

slightly impartial to the bears/packers for geographical reasons. slightly.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You should hate the Packers traitor.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

DJ G-D said:


> Panthers just flat out suck.
> 
> The 9ers should have a winning record right now. Think they should've won against Falcons, Saints and tonight.


yep, that's why this situation so depressing/funny 



Mikey Damage said:


> I could tolerate this shit if the upcoming draft class was good.
> 
> but of fucking course, it's one of the weakest I've seen. Unbelievable. We cannot even suck properly.


i know man, we better trade for an stablished QB because we could end up with Alex Smith 2.0...



oh McQueen, if today's episode if Mad Men is not great i'ma send you a virus just because someone need to pay for such a shitty day


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Or a postseason anything from Minnesota fan.


Could be a Cubs fan. 102 years of not winning a title has to suck.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> 49ers.
> 
> slightly impartial to the bears/packers for geographical reasons. slightly.


Oh. Well, at least there's a damn good class of QBs for you guys.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If I were a bigger baseball fan i'd be obligated to be a Cubs fan like the rest of my family. The one Minnesota team I actually like is the Twins.

Don pulls off a pretty badass move tonight Antonio, don't worry. Season Finale looks like its going to be balls to the walls too.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

TKOK™ said:


> Could be a Cubs fan. 102 years of not winning a title has to suck.


ohay.

futility rocks.

re: qb draft class. i'm not so sure it's damn good, though. even if it is, that would be fine, but i'm starting to think this organization doesn't know how to groom a damn QB. with the flopping of systems, there isn't much continuity.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'd rather get a proven qb than another rookie. IF we do get another rookie at least give him a couple seasons under the same system.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Luck is the best prospect imo.

Mallet is a product of Petrino's system, who has yet to produce a good NFL QB.

haven't seen much of Locker though i've read he ain't that good.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well when Favre decides he wants to play 2 days before week one starts next year maybe the 9'ers can pick him up.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

:lmao

fuck you McQueen.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Vegas had faith in the Panthers. They were actually giving the Bears a point for today's game.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I actually thought the Bears were gonna lost today too. That backup jobber they have is fucking awful.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

antoniomare007 said:


> :lmao
> 
> fuck you McQueen.


49ers were dumb as fuck and didn't go after McNabb or Vick.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Well hindsight is 20/20, I think most of us thought that we had a shot at the playoffs even if Alex sucked. The weapons were there and we finished strong last season, no one thought that we would make zero progress (hell, we even stopped being a good defensive team) and beat ourselfs time and time again. We needed to see if the guy could be a decent enough quarterback with a good team, more confidence than ever and the same playbook. 

Alex fooled us for nth time and made us think that QB was not our main problem an that we could at least adressed that in the next offseason. He's is not the cause of all of our problems and i think he gets blamed a little too much, but he shouldn't be a starting QB in the NFL.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh, Wade. Blaming an NFL rule for losing the game? 

*sigh*


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Cutler was injured so i fished about and found tony romo had no team, put him in and if he had not had 3 interceptions I would of been chuffed with myself. Still won me my fantasy head to head 

Best be a good game tonight i'm hoping for a vikings win


----------



## Sunglasses (Oct 8, 2010)

I haven't seen the whole game (last minute) between cardinals and saints. did anderson play any minute? at the end hall was showed and he looked very happy and got congratulations from his teammates.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Brett will be in the massage room tonight getting more numbers after the beating the Jets will beat him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cerbs said:


> Pretty much throwing in the towel with Dallas this season. It's been pretty hard to be a fan this season.


Don't puss out now. They play Minnesota, NYG, Jax, Green Bay, and NYG again the next five games. We still have the 90s Cowboys and always will.

This Dallas team just might be the worst front running team of all time. It's also possible that they just aren't very good. The offensive line is shaky at best. No one can make plays on defense either. They commit a ridiculous amount of penalties. They had a 2nd and 34 yesterday or some shit. WTF?! They blitz way too much. It's one thing to blitz often and get there. Dallas constantly blitzes and never gets there, that's why they give up so many big plays on defense. 

This team just isn't that good despite their talent. Might be time to blow the whole fucking thing up and start over. One thing is certain in my mind, even if they right the ship, this particular team will never win a Super Bowl. That's all that matters in Dallas anyway. Fuck everything else.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Sunglasses said:


> I haven't seen the whole game (last minute) between cardinals and saints. did anderson play any minute? at the end hall was showed and he looked very happy and got congratulations from his teammates.


A couple of plays but nothing major. This weekend was just one of those that lets you know that no one really knows anything about the NFL.

Except the Bills can't hold onto a lead to save their life.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep the only constant is the Bills still suck. Everything else is unknown, especially this season. It's definitely crazier than most. 

For the first time since 1970 there is no 4-0 team.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

RKO920 said:


> Brett will be in the massage room tonight getting more numbers after the beating the Jets will beat him.


How about you tell your Corners to shut the fuck up? Last time I check, Randy Moss fucking flatout owned Darelle Revis and Revis bitched out. 


Jets talk so much fucking trash its not even funny.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

KingCrash said:


> A couple of plays but nothing major. *This weekend was just one of those that lets you know that no one really knows anything about the NFL.*
> 
> Except the Bills can't hold onto a lead to save their life.


Except the Steelers can take a week off and still be the top team in the league.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I am loving that this season is not as clear cut as past seasons. I mean, not even the Colts are looking dominant like in past seasons. Almost all divisions are too close to call right now. Though, the only division I can safely predict is the AFC North. I believe both Steelers and Ravens are not only the 2 best teams right now, but they will make the playoffs. Whoever wins the division will most likely come down to the December 3rd match up in Baltimore.

I also can't wait for the Ravens/Patriots game next week. Will Pats get revenge on the Ravens for embarrassing them at home or will the Ravens make it 2 straight wins over the Pats?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

DJ G-D said:


> How about you tell your Corners to shut the fuck up? Last time I check, Randy Moss fucking flatout owned Darelle Revis and Revis bitched out.
> 
> 
> Jets talk so much fucking trash its not even funny.


/THREAD.

Revis: Randy Moss is a slouch.
Moss: lol owned you with my one-handed catch [email protected]
Revis: Moss didn't give 100% that game.

Yeah ... totally. I think Revis is forgetting that he hasn't been around near as long as Moss has. 

And btw, why did this game start later than usual?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lightning issues I think.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Lightning


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Patriots reacquired WR Deion Branch from the Seahawks for a fourth-round draft pick.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but go Vikings. I absolutely despise the Jets. Probably my most hated team. Talk too much trash for someone who hasn't done anything.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Titans/Jags next week will be a fun game considering neither team has a great defense, so CJ vs. MJD should be a good.

Edit: That Old Spice commercial with Ray Lewis that just played was great.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So, the Pats traded a top 5 receiver in the NFL for a 3rd round pick, then go back and trade for a shitty WR for a 4th round pick?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

WWF said:


> So, the Pats traded a top 5 receiver in the NFL for a 3rd round pick, then go back and trade for a shitty WR for a 4th round pick?


Made just as much sense as getting rid of Seymour.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> Except the Steelers can take a week off and still be the top team in the league.


Ravens and Jets say hi :side:


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

WWF said:


> So, the Pats traded a top 5 receiver in the NFL for a 3rd round pick, then go back and trade for a shitty WR for a 4th round pick?


 moss demanded a trade and didnt want to play there anymore and is notorious for shutting it down when things aren't going well so why would they keep him??


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

what a terrible game, for all the hype it had


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Another fumble by Favre, he's in another world tonight and the Vikings offense looks awful.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm loving this game.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Maybe Farve has the dirty pictures he sent to that girl on his mind.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

TKOK™ said:


> Maybe Farve has the dirty pictures he sent to that girl on his mind.


You sound like somebody that works for ESPN now.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

lolFavre. Watch him magically end up winning the superbowl as well because of just how mediocre everyone is this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm jealous that your Giants got their shit together before Dallas did GD. But look at the coaches of both teams. Dallas needs the Dungy stat. Oh and a new offensive line please.

Favre would still toss a pick to lose the game dR1.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Fuck you Favre.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Well it's about time.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Randy Moss is still a slouch right


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

4:30 for two scores .... i dont think they get them.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

2min for a fg now? plz no pick, 4

edit: LMAO


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Vintage Favre.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Favre doing what he does best.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> Favre would still toss a pick to lose the game dR1.


^^^^^


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I stopped watching this game but I'm amused that Favre strikes again. Awesome.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

3 things are guaranteed in life. Death, taxes, and Favre choking.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's to the point now that it's practically intentional. At some point it won't even be funny.

Nah, it'll always be funny to me.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

All Favre has to do is fuck up a snap for the kicker and then fumble the ball just a few yards short of the touchdown.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

502 TD's
503 Cock pics


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DJ G-D said:


> All Favre has to do is fuck up a snap for the kicker and then fumble the ball just a few yards short of the touchdown.


Hey Romo did pattern his play after Favre after all. That pick Romo threw that set up the Titans at the one yard line was in Favre's honor I guess.

Need the Dungy in Dallas.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LOL at the Vikings playing like its postseason. Sad.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fran Tarkenton told me he wants to fight you for saying that McQueen.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Hey Romo did pattern his play after Favre after all. That pick Romo threw that set up the Titans at the one yard line was in Favre's honor I guess.
> 
> Need the Dungy in Dallas.


Romo and Favre have some nice things in common.


How their seasons ended in 2007.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Crayton drop was why Dallas lost in 07. Ok, the Giants front four had a bit to do with it too. I give credit where credit is due, even to fucking Giants.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Fran Tarkenton told me he wants to fight you for saying that McQueen.


I'll beat the fuck out of any man named Fran.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm gonna go on record and say the Vikings are gonna have a top 10 pick in the draft next year.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think they'll pad their win/loss record over all the other teams in our division and not look so bad because of it. They sure as hell aren't what they were last season.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> The Crayton drop was why Dallas lost in 07. Ok, the Giants front four had a bit to do with it too. I give credit where credit is due, even to fucking Giants.


I was talking about the game ending interceptions.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

vintage favre screwing everyone out of money who bet on him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Completing a pass from about 30 yards out is actually more likely to be intercepted than it is completed. All the defense has to do is protect the end zone. Romo had little chance to do this. You need someone like Montana to pull this off on the last play of a game.



McQueen said:


> I'll beat the fuck out of any man named Fran.


Well I assume his full name is Francis which is even worse. He says he's on his way to your house.

Yep, he's 70. He'll tell ya all about himself and how awesome he is here.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I think they'll pad their win/loss record over all the other teams in our division and not look so bad because of it. They sure as hell aren't what they were last season.


I get a 'just a bad team' vibe from them. A possible Favre suspension won't help either.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> I get a 'just a bad team' vibe from them. A possible Favre suspension won't help either.


 If Favre does get suspended...Then what?

Eitherway, They're fucked. Karma, anyone?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I wonder if Chargers regret getting rid of LT and their best receiver since LT is playing like a beast again and right now they're sitting 2-3.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They were almost always 2-3 with him so it's no different.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

meh. If LT was still in San Diego, he'd be struggling.

Jets have a better running system. It's more tailored to LT's game. 

Also, Norv Turner sucks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pretty much to all that too.

Norv has to have three Hall of Famers and the best offensive line of all time for his offense to work. His offense isn't the problem though. He's just not a head coach.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Don't worry, The Chargers will role off 10 straight wins, then choke harder than a virgin giving her first blowjob.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm just waiting for Favre to throw Brad Childress under the bus after this season's over. When his final game ends on an interception he threw (just like it always does)... then spin it around and take the head coach down with him in vintage Favre fashion. 

Better start typing your resume, Brad :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brad Childress being under a bus is something i've been wishing for for 3 years now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Childress is fired with or without Favre saying a word. This team was Super Bowl or bust much like Dallas.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oakland has three Lombardi trophies. San Diego? Yep it's still zero. Hell Oakland even went to one Super Bowl last decade. San Diegeo? Yep that would be zero last decade.

Shit's funny though. The coughing fit made me laugh.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The thing that made it more awesome was that his mum was the one recording it.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

You know your mom hates you when she films you crying like a bitch then puts it on YouTube.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Congratulations to me (Hole in One Darsow) for winning the Survivor pool already after only week 5. That was pretty easy guys


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You do seem to have an uncanny knack for making sense out the chaos that is the early NFL. Much credit to you Darsow. And congrats on the Survivor.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd cry to if i lost to the Raiders.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

So Colt McCoy is starting against the Steelers this weekend. Shit is gonna get UGLY.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jesus talk about getting thrown to the wolves. No rookie should have to debut against that defense.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That was -Mystery- in that video. Don't lie Dave.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> So Colt McCoy is starting against the Steelers this weekend. Shit is gonna get UGLY.


That's a strange move. Is Wallace injured?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> That's a strange move. Is Wallace injured?


Yeah, him and Delhomme have sprained ankles.



McQueen said:


> That was -Mystery- in that video. Don't lie Dave.


Okay, okay. That's a video of me last year after the Steelers lost to the Raiders. DON'T JUDGE ME.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah its okay.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Saints sign RB Julius Jones, & releases John Carney.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=ap-saints-moves


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lmfao at that video. I'd be pretty upset if Colts lost to Raiders as well, then again I might laugh it'd be that bad as I laughed at the Chargers when they lost.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

ADR LaVey said:


> That's a strange move. Is Wallace injured?


Wallace hurt his ankle


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Green Bay Packers will be without starting tight end Jermichael Finley for 8 to 10 weeks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Packers are getting decimated by injuries. It should be noted that they were pretty mediocre before these injuries though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LOL Packers.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Why is the NFL so awful this year? I know it's early, but still.

My money is on whoever takes the AFC between the Steelers and Ravens, which will be the Steelers in my humble opinion.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

No one cares about Big Ben after his suspension....

This weekend is all about the return of JAY CUTLER OH YEAH. 5-1 here we come, though I hope the Steelers do good too.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Not been a good couple of weeks for Favre, didn't get any better yesterday:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Apparently Shawne Merriman is getting released from the Chargers. I can't even remember the last time that guy played.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

KingCrash said:


> Not been a good couple of weeks for Favre, didn't get any better yesterday:


:lmao Well we can rule out Jackson throwing that ball. It was accurate.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Man Getting Hit By Football featuring Hans Moleman ... staring Brett Favre


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

:lmao The funniest thing about that video is everyone not even paying attention to him... like no one even gives a shit.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

MrMister said:


> You do seem to have an uncanny knack for making sense out the chaos that is the early NFL. Much credit to you Darsow. And congrats on the Survivor.


Thank you sir! I would thank the process rule for making this all possible, since i had the Bears in week 1, but that fucked my boys from being 2-3 right now...lol. So i wouldve preferred losing. I do kinda feel like im "on" this season....for the most part things are going as i thought they would. Atlanta up, NO and Minny down, Chiefs being the surprise team..

0-5 Frisco minus 7 against Oakland? This is another instance where the boys in Vegas must know something to favor a winless team like that. Oakland's gotta be the sucker bet coming off their SD win, im going SF even though logically it seems terrible laying that amount of points.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Who should I start in my fantasy team? Cutler or Rivers?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cutler is coming back from a Concussion this week is he not?

You have Cutler & Rivers on your fantasy team? Awesome concidering those two supposedly fucking hate each other in real life.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MetalX said:


> Who should I start in my fantasy team? Cutler or Rivers?


Ben Roethlisberger.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Cutler is coming back from a Concussion this week is he not?
> 
> You have Cutler & Rivers on your fantasy team? Awesome concidering those two supposedly fucking hate each other in real life.


Yea I do, I hate Rivers too being a Broncos fan, but he's the Number One ranked QB in the league so I'm glad I drafted him.


Also Mystery I'm starting Roethlisberger in my other league, Got Manning in my third and last one. I'm pretty set when it comes to QB.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

MetalX said:


> Who should I start in my fantasy team? Cutler or Rivers?


Why even consider not starting Rivers every game? (other than his bye week of course!)Thats a position you shouldnt even mess with...especially considering the other guy is one hit away from leaving the game with head issues. Now, thats not to say Cutler couldnt actually put up more points this week than Rivers...but its just not a wise gamble. #1 Fantasy rule - Never sit your stars.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

-Mystery- said:


> Ben Roethlisberger.


Im marching out Roethlisberger this week. Seems like a safe bet that they'll be sure to get him a couple TDs....even if its a blowout cause of McCoy. Also he needs the game action, so again, even if its a blowout he should still be out there the whole game. I decided to suit up Mike Wallace this week as well.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/...ss&source=twitter&ex_cid=Twitter_espn_5695925

DA RAIDERS~!!!


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i hope colt makes it out alive


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think I took Da RAIDAZ!!!! and the points in our Pick 'Em league.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You need to actually start Nick Folk now Sabrina. He's on your bench at the moment.

Colt is not only gonna survive, HEY, HE'S GONNA WIN THE GAME! I guarantee it. /Joe Namath voice


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I thought I had already started that sum-bitch. 

*makes the change*


Ahh that's it. You'd think if I have only one kicker on my roster, Yahoo would be smart enough to figure out that's who I'd be starting. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You'd think that would be the case indeed.

I can't wait for the Texans vs. the Texans. The Texans will win for sure.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dolphins are gonna run all over the packer.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh sweet, I get Ravens/Patriots because the Bills have their bye.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

TOUCHDOWN SAINTS!


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> TOUCHDOWN SAINTS!


OMGUS YES!!!


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

And Big Ben throws an interception in the red zone. Welcome back.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow, the Falcons are getting raped.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Meh, the best thing about being down 14-0 early in the first quarter is that you have the rest of the game to come back and win.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

AARON 'FUCKING' RODGERS


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

DH said:


> Wow, the Falcons are getting raped.


OMGUS YES!!!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

What a catch by Meechem!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Big Ben TD

Welcome Back Ben.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

BEN/WALLACE AMEN


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Wesson said:


> BEN/WALLACE AMEN


True say.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

It seems starting Rivers was a mistake, never trust a Division rival.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nirvana3:16 hows Brees looking.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

MetalX, games have just started. Say it was mistake to start Rivers later in the game. Shit changes constantly in games.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

oh man cribbs looking hurt


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice to see D. Jackson for the Eagles getting up after that vicious hit.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank God for Mendenhall.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Meh, Lions looking alright today. Run game hasn't done shit, but we're tied so I'll take it.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

DH said:


> Thank God for Mendenhall.


he's a good guy


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Packers are terrible on 3rd down.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Packers are terrible PK, you need to realize this.

I have no idea who these announcers are for the Texans/Texans game but they are fucking horrid.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

5-1 today? HOPEFULLY. Lets go JETS


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

harrison going wild


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I knew I should've benched Brady today.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

What is wrong with the Chargers? Offense can't get into a rhythm and the Rams for the most part are doing what they want to on the Chargers defense.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Christ our offense is terrible today. Get it to Calvin more. He's your biggest and best threat.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes get the ball to Calvin. He's on my fantasy team. I demand TDs!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Isn't Calvin hurt?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh and Matt Cassel has looked pretty damn good for the Texans against the Texans. 

Of course, the Texans D is pretty shitty...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

No, he has two catches. 

Great, now Drew Stanton is in, and just had an intentional grounding.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Screwy kick by Hanson, but it's good. For as bad as we've played, only down 4 at half I'll take.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

ugh at another offensive lineman going down


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

It's fair to say the Chargers aren't off to a slow start, they just aren't a good team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's the erosion of the defense. That unit used to be good, but now they pretty much suck.

With Kansas City looking legit so far this season, the Chargers won't make the playoffs.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hartley :no:


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Hartley :no:


Yeah, he's been weak this year. But just be glad the game isn't close.

Also, Lawrence Timmons has been a beast this year.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rodgers :no:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

How does Colt McCoy look so far?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

this browns punter is fucking ridiculous


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Mike Wallace owns.

And oh look, another injured offensive lineman. Just great.

Edit: Jesus, Ben's just flinging it around now.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Wallace is amazing. Colt has looked good even though Hillis receiving is most of the offense. Fuck another lineman.

HEATH


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> How does Colt McCoy look so far?


Not terrible, but definitely looks like a rookie.

Showing potential though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I figured Colt would only flip the ball to Hillis often. Colt actually reading the Steelers D and going downfield is far too much to ask of the guy.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Hines Ward > everything atm.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Let's hope the Steelers win so I can wear my Roethlisberger jersey outside of the house for the first time :$


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

DH said:


> Yeah, he's been weak this year. But just be glad the game isn't close.
> 
> Also, Lawrence Timmons has been a beast this year.


Oh believe you me, I am. Betts & Ivory are tearing up the Bucs Rush D. Also Jones is doing good aswell. 

I have Timmons on my Fantasy Team, so I know that he has been a beast this season.

I should've benched Brady, he's horrible against the Ravens.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Win? Steelers need more points to cover that two TD spread. I demand another Big Ben TD.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

injury bug has Donald Driver atm.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I need DD to have at least 1 TD today.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

(waits for Perfect Poster to mark out).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Heh. It's coming...wait for it.

The Texans/Texans is a pretty damn good game. 24-21 right now, Houston just scored. TD Foster.

Oh and more Calvin Johnson please. More.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Cleavland has all star special teams.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jamaal Charles just ran about 60 yards to gain 8. It was pretty impressive.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Jamaal Charles was probably my best pick in fantasy this year. The guy's been consistent ever since Larry Johnson left.

And with Thomas Jones also playing good, I wouldn't be surprised if the Chiefs end up as one of the top rushing teams in the league.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TD Texans...I mean Chiefs. Houston's D is getting worked over by this KC run game. KC has 224 on the ground so far.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Cassel has 3 TD Passes.

That was unexpected.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Browns might have finally found their franchise QB.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> Browns might have finally found their franchise QB.


Ugh I hope not. I enjoy the Browns being shitty.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

MetalX said:


> Cassel has 3 TD Passes.
> 
> That was unexpected.


Agreed, but it's mainly because KC's run game is so potent today. It frees up receivers to be wide the fuck open on play action.



-Mystery- said:


> Browns might have finally found their franchise QB.


Colt's got the desire. This can't be questioned. So he didn't look totally lost today? If so, that's a great sign considering the defense he faced.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Colt's got the desire. This can't be questioned. So he didn't look totally lost today? If so, that's a great sign considering the defense he faced.


He started off lethargic and definitely played like a rookie, but he's slowly matured as the game progressed. Like I said earlier, he's shown much potential today. Honestly, it might behoove the Browns to start him for the rest of the season.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

McCoy got a TD pass against the Steelers.

He's worth starting next week anyways.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TD Foster. Neither Texan team can play D very well today. 31-28.

McCoy got a TD? That's good news for me. I want this young man to succeed in the NFL.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

David Akers has been awful today.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Knowshon Moreno returns tonight against the Jets. Thank god we might get a running game again.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Lawrence Timmons is God.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

timmons is another good guy


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Overtime in Green Bay


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

new england beating baltimore would make my day


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Houston takes the lead with 28 seconds left. TD Johnson. Schaub threw a perfect pass after extending the play with a shift to his left. Great stuff here.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Why would you ever kick the ball to Devin Hester?


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

god damn, Ngata is a beast.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So this is how bad these announcers are for this Houston/KC game. KC gets the ball inside Houston territory and the dumbass says "This will be a long field goal". Um...Houston is up by four dude...


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Roethlisberger really raped Cleveland's D today


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

any working link for 49ers vs Raiders??

yeah, i'm a masochist.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fuck the Packers


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cowboys/Vikings up now, this should be fun.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I wish I could watch the end of this Baltimore/NE game on TV. 

Oh well I'll just watch the Raiders beat the fuck out of the Niners. All of my relatives are Niners fans, I'm the only Raiders fan so this game is huge.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Fuck the Packers


Yep, they suck.



Purple Kisses said:


> Cowboys/Vikings up now, this should be fun.


Depends on if Dallas wins or not.

Randy Moss is one of deadliest Cowboy killers of all time. He scares me like no other player ever.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Broncos get a pick against Sanchez for the first time this season.

Go Broncos.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm scared of the Raider's defense, they are gonna destroy Alex...and it's not like that guy needs a lot of help to cost San Francisco games.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Damn Chiefs ... Fans are complaining about the officials. Charlie Weis freakin passed on 3rd & 2 with 3 minutes to go.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

well so far the Raiders D is just pentaltyin it up...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

AP fumbles the ball.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> AP fumbles the ball.


Quelle surprise.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Busbrain1 said:


> Damn Chiefs ... Fans are complaining about the officials. Charlie Weis freakin passed on 3rd & 2 with 3 minutes to go.


Maybe they should look at the Chiefs D.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Stafford return countdown clock: 13 days 20 hours 36 minutes.

Almost feels like a brand new season. Hopefully we can get a few of these close wins now. We've played good, just haven't had the leadership to get it done.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

And Dallas didn't learn from the Tennessee game about celebrating.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ the celebrating by the cowboys


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey Austin jumped over a guy over six feet tall!

But yeah stupid shit by Dallas. Business as usual.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

KingCrash said:


> And Dallas didn't learn from the Tennessee game about celebrating.


that's cuz they have a spineles coach.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Colt McCoy. First game at Heinz field, against a Steelers defense, in his first start in the NFL and throws numbers like that? Impressive.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pats/Ravens game is still going on.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Jets score a TD while the Pats win with the FG in overtime.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Won't be much longer. Pats got the ball deep. Yep, NE won.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Colt McCoy looked real good today, even though we lost. Season is just about improving and I think it's safe to say we can build on McCoy. He looked confident out there, poised, was able to avoid the pass rush even though he did take some sacks, showed great accuracy, was able to hit receivers down field. He had this 40 yard throw on the run, right on the money to his TE down field. The throw was just incredible. He had a couple of INTs but they could have been avoided. 

23/33 passing, 281 yards, 1 TD, 2 INTs against the #1 defense in the NFL, coming off a bye week, with his two best receivers getting hurt early and missing the rest of the game, I'd say it was a pretty good debut. Hopefully we draft AJ Green because we really need a #1 WR.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Maybe they should look at the Chiefs D.


I figured they'd give up maybe 25 or 30 points. They faced Matt Schaub, Andre Johnson and Arian Foster. Just a couple key players on that offense that can make plays. KC gets a first down on third and 2 by RUSHING .. but instead it was a questionable passing play. Run the ball, and the defense stays on the sideline. The defense would have played well enough and limited them to a certain amount of points to help pick up a win. 

Jamaal Charles isn't being used correctly by these guys. I'd like to see him play in tight game situations.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao Doug Free.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Colt McCoy looked real good today, even though we lost. Season is just about improving and I think it's safe to say we can build on McCoy. He looked confident out there, poised, was able to avoid the pass rush even though he did take some sacks, showed great accuracy, was able to hit receivers down field. He had this 40 yard throw on the run, right on the money to his TE down field. The throw was just incredible. He had a couple of INTs but they could have been avoided.
> 
> 23/33 passing, 281 yards, 1 TD, 2 INTs against the #1 defense in the NFL, coming off a bye week, with his two best receivers getting hurt early and missing the rest of the game, I'd say it was a pretty good debut. Hopefully we draft AJ Green because we really need a #1 WR.


Sometimes you have to take sacks. It's better than throwing an INT. Kinda like what Romo just did.

Again, great to hear McCoy did well. I'll mark if one day we see McCoy's Browns vs. Bradford's Rams in the Super Bowl.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Brett looks like a sorry old man out there this yr getting sacked and fumbling the ball. He must have spent the whole offseason sexting. I won't be surprised if he gives the ball back to the Cowboys in a second.

EDIT: I spoke too soon. whatever he will still throw a few picks I'm sure.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Again, great to hear McCoy did well. I'll mark if one day we see McCoy's Browns vs. Bradford's Rams in the Super Bowl.


A little shocked how good Bradford looked today considering he lost his best WR last week. Only took the Chargers because my guy knocked the number down to 4.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Busbrain1 said:


> I figured they'd give up maybe 25 or 30 points. They faced Matt Schaub, Andre Johnson and Arian Foster. Just a couple key players on that offense that can make plays. KC gets a first down on third and 2 by RUSHING .. but instead it was a questionable passing play. Run the ball, and the defense stays on the sideline. The defense would have played well enough and limited them to a certain amount of points to help pick up a win.
> 
> Jamaal Charles isn't being used correctly by these guys. I'd like to see him play in tight game situations.


There's nothing wrong with passing on 3rd and 2. Nothing at all, as long as you keep the defense thinking run. Not sure if that was the case on the play you're talking about though, I don't remember it as I'm not a KC or Houston fan.

You can't give up 35 points and expect to win. You should really expect to lose.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Sometimes you have to take sacks. It's better than throwing an INT. Kinda like what Romo just did.
> 
> Again, great to hear McCoy did well. I'll mark if one day we see McCoy's Browns vs. Bradford's Rams in the Super Bowl.


I was watching the Cleveland/Pit game a little bit in the 4th and he looked quite awesome. Much better then in the early stages of the game. It'd probably be best for them to stick with Colt and let him grow. Not like they're gonna go anywhere this year.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

TOUCHDOWN TIM TEBOWWW!!!!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Sometimes you have to take sacks. It's better than throwing an INT. Kinda like what Romo just did.
> 
> Again, great to hear McCoy did well. I'll mark if one day we see McCoy's Browns vs. Bradford's Rams in the Super Bowl.


Yea, and he usually limits the sacks to usually 3 or 4 yard losses because of his good mobility, once the pocket collapses he'll just run forward to limit the loss. The one thing I questioned and most people did was his arm strength but threw a couple of ropes and his arm strength all around looked solid. Once we get him a real weapon at WR we should be good. We have a couple of good pass catching TEs in Ben Watson and Evan Moore, especially Evan Moore, I really like him, and Hillis is a option out of the back field but a #1 WR would just open up a lot more. 

I just hope we finally found our QB lol, I've had enough of the revolving door back there.. Mangini needs to keep Colt out there, but I have a feeling once Seneca gets healthy he's going to pull the plug, hoping that Colt makes it hard for him to do that tho.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Tebow's first career TD.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> I was watching the Cleveland/Pit game a little bit in the 4th and he looked quite awesome. Much better then in the early stages of the game. It'd probably be best for them to stick with Colt and let him grow. Not like they're gonna go anywhere this year.


If he looked poised toward the end of the game against a defense as good a the Steelers are, Cleveland definitely needs to stick with McCoy. He'll still fuck up since he's a rookie, but you learn from fucking up.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Give me more Miles Austin.

:lmao penalty


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Miles Kardashian for the touchdown son


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

:lmao And more penalties take away Cowboy TDs.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

oh shit penalty... fail


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I really love/hate this Dallas team. I love the Cowboys, but this team is extremely hard to watch.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

more penalties YAY.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

oh for god's sake Alex :no:


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

MrMister said:


> There's nothing wrong with passing on 3rd and 2. Nothing at all, as long as you keep the defense thinking run. Not sure if that was the case on the play you're talking about though, I don't remember it as I'm not a KC or Houston fan.
> 
> You can't give up 35 points and expect to win. You should really expect to lose.


It was an 'important' 3rd and 2. Yes it was a play action, so the defense was fooled for a bit, but it was the 4th QTR with about 3 minutes left. KC has a 31-28 lead and Houston has already scored two touchdowns in the fourth quarter. Weis calls a play action pass and Cassel overthrows a tight end. (When they needed only two yards.)

KC doesn't run, questionable passing call, they punt, Houston starts from the 20, 80-yard drive for a TD. If anything, maybe the defense should have came back to the field for about 20 seconds. But it didn't go down that way and I'm upset a smart minded offensive coordinator like Weis had that game plan in a crucial moment.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Good stuff by the cowboys.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Busbrain1 said:


> It was an 'important' 3rd and 2. Yes it was a play action, so the defense was fooled for a bit, but it was the 4th QTR with about 3 minutes left. KC has a 31-28 lead and Houston has already scored two touchdowns in the fourth quarter. Weis calls a play action pass and Cassel overthrows a tight end. (When they needed only two yards.)
> 
> KC doesn't run, questionable passing call, they punt, Houston starts from the 20, 80-yard drive for a TD. If anything, maybe the defense should have came back to the field for about 20 seconds. But it didn't go down that way and I'm upset a smart minded offensive coordinator like Weis had that game plan in a crucial moment.


It's not the play call. That's a smart call in that situation. It was lack of execution. These things happen.

Also, running on 3rd and 2 is NOT automatic, even against a weak Houston D.

The defense should've stopped the Texans, again lack of execution. I know you're disappointed because the Chiefs lost a game they could've won, but the bottom line is that Houston made more plays to win the game than the Chiefs did.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

D.WARE


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I just saw Devin Hester punt return and I still don't get why teams kick to him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep it's completely stupid because in case anyone didn't know (everyone knows) Hester is a seriously big f'n deal.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

6-3 Raiders at the Half

man this has been an ugly ass game.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Rich Gannon is a football commentator now... he looks half the size of what he used to be damn


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

:lmao 123 penalty yards, this team is a joke.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I missed the some of the 3rd quarter in the Viks/Boys game whats happen so far.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Vikes tied it...obviously. Otherwise it's been penalties and general ineffectiveness.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Percy Harvin opened up the half with a kick return TD.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I miss having Fox. Fuck you Cablevision.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That was a nice throw and catch


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Romo is gonna pull a Favre and blow the game.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Randy Moss' Dropped TD pass is going to cost the Vikings the game.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Favre has not thrown a INT this whole game :no:


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Favre has not thrown a INT this whole game :no:


Stunning, I know.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

YAY more flags.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I think the refs should just save time by leaving flags on the field for the rest of the game, lol.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Awful call against the Cowboys there. You cannot call that this late and with the Cowboys down.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That was a terrible PI call.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So poor special teams, penalties, and turnovers bury Dallas yet again. I expected this though and will expect it for the rest of this season. This team is done.

That pass interference has no bearing on the outcome. Even if Dallas got the ball back they'd commit penalties or turn it over.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

They might have actually pulled that off if Romo doesn't throw it forward.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

-Mystery- said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> They might have actually pulled that off if Romo doesn't throw it forward.


That is funny considering he's the QB and it's his job to throw is forward.

Ah the beautiful irony.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

I guess I wasn't the only one that was watching "The Longest Yard" last nite on TV. Cowboys are done, sports news here said if they lost they have a 5% chance of getting into the playoffs. Good to see the Texans pulled it out, gonna be fun seeing all the excuses and talking shit to all my cowboy friends.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Does Wade lose his job when the Giants come to town next Monday and beat the Cowboys on national TV?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

-Mystery- said:


> Does Wade lose his job when the Giants come to town next Monday and beat the Cowboys on national TV?


I can only hope. 



Broncos suck dick.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Probably not but he should be fired today...er I mean last year.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Probably not just because Jerry has said so many times Wade is safe that now he's look like a fool. Although if he does and he replaces him with Garrett and they go on a run it'd be easier to make him coach full time.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

finally, first win of the season. Now let's beat the Panthers and go from there :lmao


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Am I the only one that thinks the Giants are quietly the best team in the NFC?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Philly has something to say about that. Funny how the NFC East looked so bad a few weeks ago and now it's the best division again.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

antoniomare007 said:


> finally, first win of the season. Now let's beat the Panthers and go from there :lmao


Congrats bro. Love you 49ers. 



-Mystery- said:


> Am I the only one that thinks the Giants are quietly the best team in the NFC?


Nah, after last season's hot start, I am not sold on the Giants yet.

I do think the new D coordinator has a lot to do with it. He is great.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah congratulations Niners. Niners will have a better record than Dallas when it's all said and done.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> Am I the only one that thinks the Giants are quietly the best team in the NFC?


You could say the Eagles if they ever decide on a QB or maybe Atlanta/NO but really in the NFC is changes on a week-to-week basis. If the Giants lost to Dallas and the Falcons won next week everyone would be back on the Falcons bandwagon.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The NFC is pretty bad.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Raiders let me down as usual.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

scrilla said:


> Raiders let me down as usual.


Get kenny powers as your qb bro.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> The Panther will have a better record then the Cowboys.


Asshole.

But it's probably true. At least they'll be the most talented 3-13 team of all time. That means exactly nothing (and was a joke too)...save a high draft pick.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

God, what a horrible day. Cowboys and Raiders both lose. At least the rest of the AFC West did as well.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> The NFC is pretty fucking inconsistent.


fixed


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! That's a win!. Awesome.

The NFL is so fucked up this year. I don't even know what to think.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Time to watch Peyton Manning go to work.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Skins should win since I picked Indy.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PEYTON FUCKING MANNING

Colts need to learn how to tackle.

Man I love watching Peyton go to work, I'm pretty turned on.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Garcon one handed catch OMG.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep that Garcon catch was great. Decent game I guess so far.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Boring game is more like it.

As long as Colts win, I'm happy.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Its a vintage Peyton game.

Fucking Vinatieri


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Come on Manning pass to Reggie for a TD, I need the points!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nirvana3:16 how did Brees look againt Tampa.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Purple Kisses said:


> Yeah.


Nope.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> Nirvana3:16 how did Brees look againt Tampa.


Very Good. He played like he did last Season.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

^I would hope so against the Bucs.

Also, I'm a little worried that Purple Kisses gets turned on by Peyton Manning 8*D


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DH;8959846Also said:


> you have no idea how turned on I am right now.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm surprised that run is the longest of Addai's career. 

lol @ the 'Skins defense.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Why?

Da fuck was that.

really?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Pft, who needs Clinton Portis?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ryan Leaf and Tim Couch. Those two didn't work out quite as well as Manning and McNabb did they.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

My boy Torain rackin' me up some fantasy points!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:cuss:

Love me some Dallas Clark.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lets go Peyton.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That was a pretty incredible interception to end that game.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I would expect that kind of play out of Bethea or Sanders ... wow, that was nice.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

it was a Pretty fun game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Steelers and Patriots back to being the top 2 I suppose.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Packers/Viking next week.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Give me the Vikings. If the Packers lose it will be 4 losses in 5 games.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

No.

Jets > Pats

You have no idea how much that hurt to say that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ravens are better than the Jets and the Pats beat the Ravens. Of course the Pats over the Ravens is a coin flip.

Ravens at 4-2 are better than the 1 loss Jets.

Of course none of this talk matters since it's just speculation. 

I can't even remember who won between the Jets and Pats. Jets won.

Ok you're right. Steelers and Jets it is.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Jets beat the Pats, hence Jets > Pats.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Happy the 49ers won, but coulda played a bit better on offense, still good to finally win.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

TKOK™ said:


> Happy the 49ers won, but coulda played a bit better on offense, still good to finally win.


Baby steps my man, baby steps. We won and didn't have tournovers so that's a start.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

This doesn't look too good for the Titans.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm watching the Rangers but I flipped over to MNF. Ankles don't bend in that direction. Maybe it won't be that serious though. I've seen limbs go in bad directions and it wasn't serious. He did walk off the field.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Michael Griffin has been showing shades of his Pro Bowl year after sucking big last year iirc.

And did anyone see those numbers they showed between Adrian Peterson & CJ2K? In their first 36 games, CJ had 1 more carry but they both had the same number of yards. That's amazing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Did they show number of fumbles?

That is pretty uncanny that they have the same yards after 36 games though.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah, Peterson had just over twice as many fumbles.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Someone already posted that.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What happen to Vince Young.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fucked his knee up. Was Garrard benched? Left for a bit and see Edwards in.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Nah, he's hurt.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Why do all black QBs suck?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Warren Moon sucked?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What about Vick.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I didn't mean it literally, but the vast majority are garbage. The only ones that have really had a good career that come to mind are Moon, McNair, and McNabb.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

McNair was pretty good as well.

Edit: Beat me to it.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Well I'm glad I picked up the Titan's D, but it was yesterday night so I couldn't start them this week :/

Edit: You would think the Titans would be smart enough to not constantly run the ball against nine-man fronts.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Alterraun Verner has been pretty good thus far this season. Probably the leading candidate for defensive rookie of the year.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Earl Thomas and Nate Allen have both made some nice plays as well. I also think Suh has been solid for the Lions, but I haven't seen and/or heard as much of him thus far.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Shit, forgot about Suh & Allen. Suh's been BEAST (21 tackles, 4.5 sacks, 1 Int).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Earl Thomas will turn out being the best (most impactful) save maybe Suh.



WWF said:


> I didn't mean it literally, but the vast majority are garbage. The only ones that have really had a good career that come to mind are Moon, McNair, and McNabb.


I know what you meant, I was just being a smartass. Most black QBs do suck, it's true. I think it could be because up until the NFL level they were able to make so many plays with their legs. McNair and McNabb learned to make the plays with their minds and arms, because you can't run around long in the NFL and survive, guys are just too fast and big. Not sure if Moon as ever that mobile early on, but he definitely wasn't later on in his career. Pretty sure he was always a pocket passer.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I wanna see how bad Denard Robinson is in the NFL in a couple years.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Jamarcus Russell is the best black QB in the league today, imo.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I was gonna make a Russell joke, but decided it wasn't even worth it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I don't think that Denard Robinson plays QB in the NFL. Pryor will, though.

As for this game tonight ... holy fuck, CJ do something. I'm down a fucking point. If i lose, I will kill you.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Denard Robinson has decent NFL potential....as a kick returner.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Who the fuck would have the balls to draft Pryor and actually play him as a QB?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> I don't think that Denard Robinson plays QB in the NFL. Pryor will, though.
> 
> As for this game tonight ... holy fuck, CJ do something. I'm down a fucking point. If i lose, I will kill you.


Yeah, I'm in a similar boat. This guy has MJD, though, and he's done fuck all as well so it's worked out well.

I'm guessing they're just gonna keep pounding the ball in and settle for a field goal if necessary (and I have Bironas as well, so that works).


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

who thought Tim Tebow would go in the first round?

Pryor has physical tools that GMs will love. I'm sure there will be a egotistical QB coach who thinks he could sculpt a magnificent QB out of Pryor.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ya know, Oakland will probably spend a 1st rounder on him just because he can run.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WWF said:


> Ya know, Oakland will probably spend a 1st rounder on him just because he can run.


:lmao

I don't even know where to start with Oakland. Saying that they have no problem trading anyone on their roster isn't going to boost any confidence in that locker room.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Randall Cunningham was a pretty good black QB as well. One of the best scrambling QB's ever.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

They traded (imo) a top 10-15 MLB in Kirk Morrison in order to draft a MLB (Rolando McClain) in the 1st round this past draft.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

This crowd is great :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i was going to mention cunningham, but i got distracted with this game.

he was a good qb, indeed.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

CJ-fucking-2K :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

fuk yes!

finally, a win. 2-4, bitches!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank fuck I didn't waste my time watching this shit game. I don't know why they even picked it in the first place.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Jack Del Rio's like a cat with nine lives ... they need to fire the idiot already.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

And the Jags need to get the fuck outta Jacksonville. 

Players are now going to be suspended for head shots and "devastating" hits. Thoughts?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

MrMister said:


> And the Jags need to get the fuck outta Jacksonville.
> 
> *Players are now going to be suspended for head shots and "devastating" hits. Thoughts?*


That is CRAZY! Its Football!!! These players get paid millions of dollars knowing the risk they have to take when playing! They will get hurt because its a FULL CONTACT SPORT!!! They need to stop pampering these over paid babies and play the game the way it was intended to be played from the start of the NFL!

Serioulsy Goodell just turn it into Flag Football. This is getting ridiculous, your going to take a great game and make it Touch Football. These players get paid millions of dollars and know the risk, accidents happen in every sport. If you stop hard hits your going to have to make Recievers stop doing crossing routes over the middle so they don't get hit then.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

YOU AREN'T ALLOWED TO TOUCH TOM BRADY!

Agreed this shit is getting rediculous, but I can understand the owners wanting to protect their "investments".


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> And the Jags need to get the fuck outta Jacksonville.
> 
> Players are now going to be suspended for head shots and "devastating" hits. Thoughts?


I can see this both ways. I can see how the fans want the game to be the game and there to be big hits and violent hits and whatnot. And then I can see what the league is trying to protect their players as best as they can.


Need to protect the players. They are just human.


The quarterback rules are mad gay though. I agree with that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It seriously puts defenders at a serious disadvantage.

What's the biggest screaming bullshit is that the NFL tweaked the rules to make this a passing friendly game, but that's where the big hits come from, defending the passing game. Now the passing game will be ridiculously easy. This is the biggest problem I have, the hypocrisy.

Also, kinda like Nirvana3:16 was going, it's a choice to play football. Every player knows the risks involved and they all get paid extremely well to play the game. No one is being forced to subject themselves to the violence of the NFL.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I saw something that pissed me off in the Cowboys/Vikings game invovling the gay excessive celebration rule. Dallas got a penalty for someone leap frogging another guy and then when Minnesota scored some did pretty much the same thing and no one batted an eye at it. Excessive Celebration is the stupidest call ever.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Let's be honest, nothing is ever going to go Dallas' way this year.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

all the "etiquette" rules are stupid, don't know why Godell wants to go the fucking jew (Stern) route.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That call was actually on Sam Hurd who did the Hook em Horns sign along with Roy Williams. The flag was not on Austin.

Still, yeah the excessive celebration has always been retarded. I mean guys shouldn't celebrate for anything longer than a few seconds and taunting can go fuck itself, but overall it's a shitty rule.

I am for flagging fuckers on celebrating after making a tackle or a catch though. TD's are ok though I suppose.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Excessive Celebration is the stupidest call ever.


 Keep morons like Ochocinco in line.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> And the Jags need to get the fuck outta Jacksonville.
> 
> Players are now going to be suspended for head shots and "devastating" hits. Thoughts?


My Steelers are gonna suffer a lot of suspensions lol.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Harrison will only be able to play like three games for the rest of the year. There is no doubt. That badass only knows "devastating" hits. He can't hit any other way, as it should be by the way as long as it's not a deliberate head shot.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Yeah, I'm all for protecting the players when it comes to deliberate head shots, but suspending players for big hits just betrays the sport. Fuck, you might as well just tie flags to the players waists because that's basically what you're turning the league into, glorified flag football.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

why do they keep on showing the dunta robinson hit on espn when it is nothing like the other plays?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Clay Matthews will return for the Packers this weekend for the game against Minnesota Vikings.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

If they were actually interested in protecting the players, they wouldn't even be considering an 18-game schedule.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> Clay Matthews will return for the Packers this weekend for the game against Minnesota Vikings.


Should be fun. I guess i'm actually a Vikings fan this week.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Vikings should fuck them up. Packers can't do shit against the run. Plus it's not a huge game so Favre shouldn't throw that many INTs.

Also Green Bay can't block anyone with that average at best O line. Green Bay isn't Dallas bad, but they're pretenders.

Really the Vikings will probably win the North since the Bears are pretenders as well.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I hope the Lions come from behind and win the division. Although, it really wouldn't be from behind considering they've been close in almost every game without their starting quarterback, so you never know what they'll be able to pull out.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

DH said:


> I hope the Lions come from behind and win the division. Although, it really wouldn't be from behind considering they've been close in almost every game without their starting quarterback, so you never know what they'll be able to pull out.


I'd love nothing more then that to happen, but I think we're an offseason away from being serious contenders. Need to address our holes on the O-Line + DB's/LB's. We're getting there, though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=5706748


yeah, like james harrison is really going to retire. uh huh.

i dont know what he's crying about, though. the hit on massaquoi looked like helmet-to-helmet.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't know how you can fine a guy for something that wasn't even called a penalty on the field.

The NFL needs to get their shit together because there can't be that kind of disparity.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

He should have known he would get a bigger fine because he's a repeat offender, so just pay the fine and move on. Hell, he would have been fined anyway, just not this much.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

KingCrash said:


> He should have known he would get a bigger fine because he's a repeat offender, so just pay the fine and move on. Hell, he would have been fined anyway, just not this much.


I don't think he cares about getting fined. It's the whole not being penalized on the field then fined after which is pissing him off and he's got a point.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well it's not unheard of that the NFL fines guys for plays that aren't called on the field, though those are usually of the $10000-$25000 variety. He's angry and probably just wants to draw more publicity to his case, but in the end that'll do him more harm because if he's involved in another play odds are he's not going to get the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLXJy3dap3o

How can any one defend these two hits?

It also doesn't help when he said afterwards "I like to hurt people."


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Yeah he's just head hunting.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The hit on Massaquoi is what needs to be eliminated. Those are the hits that are going end up killing someone someday. 

The hit on Cribbs is vicious but it's less of a big deal. There was no reason for Harrison to make that head shot though. If he instead uses proper technique Cribbs goes down.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> I don't know how you can fine a guy for something that wasn't even called a penalty on the field.
> 
> The NFL needs to get their shit together because there can't be that kind of disparity.


That the thing i fucking hate about the rules, with the new devasting hits and the all the qb rules, to much room for the refs to judge. i was watching highlights Rams game where Bradford got hit by someones hand in the head, I've been slapped harder than he got hit.

I can understand fining Merriweather becuase i felt that hit was pretty dirty, but the other hits were fine for me. the Harrison hit on the other receiver not named Josh Cribs had more to do with the Receivers head position being way low than anything else.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The great Mike Zimmer drags Petrino over the coals. He should be the next Dallas Cowboys head coach.

"He's a gutless bastard"

That was one of the nicer things Zimmer said about Petrino.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...period-with-hand-injuries?module=HP_headlines


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Colts are almost as banged up as the Packers.

Also Magic Johnson wants to bring a team back to LA. Los Angeles has failed so far with two teams with the Rams and Raiders. Magic is a big deal out there though and might be the personality that helps put butts in the seats. California belongs to the Lakers though and always will no matter which team moves.

Seems to me the most obvious team would be the Jaguars off the top of my head.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Colts are always banged up, basically every year. Hopefully we can continue to do well witout Clark and Collie, but we will need some practice squad players to step up.

No team is coming to LA just because Johnson wants them to be there, much richer people that have far more influence have tried and failed so I highly doubt Johnson can get them there. It would be great though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not sure who has more influence than Magic in LA when it comes to sports. He's a god in LA. I certainly am no expert regarding LA though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Los Angeles Vikings in 2012 IMO.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That would be weird. That's like having the San Antonio Packers.

Of course the Colts moved from Baltimore and that was one of the legendary teams. Yes I consider the Vikings legendary even though they are cursed. Legendary is probably the wrong word. Classic maybe?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dallas stole our storied Hockey Team and LA Lakers are still carrying the old Lakers name which makes no sense in LA, so I could see it happening. Its been a rumor around here for a while now that Wylf wants to go to LA because they want a new stadium and thus far have been stonewalled by the local government.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

LA Lakers doesn't make sense but them changing it would just feel wrong, can't really explain it.

If they did get the Vikings they probably should change the Vikings name because it doesn't really seem to fit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Los Angeles Fake Things.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Lakers came to prominence in LA though. Did anyone even watch the NBA when they were in Minnesota?

Of course the Vikings haven't really been Vikings since they moved indoors. Watching those old clips of Minnesota in the driving snow is always great.

I'm not saying the Vikings wouldn't move, I just think LA Vikings sounds weird and it would be even weirder to see them play in LA.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

LA always seems like the dangling carrot out there so that teams that need new stadiums get them with the threat of moving there. I'd say Jacksonville would be moved there before Minnesota with the problems they're having, and since if Buffalo ever moves Goodell wants to put them in Toronto.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Jacksonville should lose their team. They don't want to support them, then get them out of there.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Does LA have the basic idea for a Stadium anyway.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's just talk right now, like it's always been now and then since the Rams left.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

It'd be really weird to see the Vikings in LA. It wouldn't be the first or last time a team like that moved though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Clark is out for the rest of the season with his wrist injury. This is a major loss for our offense as he was our second best receiver.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn that's a huge loss man, sorry to hear that. I'd put him as the most important actually since he extends drive so often, and he also has big play capability. He creates so many problems in the middle of the field.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Made some trades in fantasy and wanted some imput from the thread.

So I traded Peyton Hillis & Marques Colston for Roddy White in one league. Also traded in another league Steven Jackson & Larry Fitzgerald for Reggie Wayne, MJD & Marion Barber.

Now I got Chris Johnson & MJD as my running backs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

MJD has been pretty underwhelming for me so far.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Very encouraging stat for Chiefs fans.

Here are their opponents in order: Jaguars, Bills, @Raiders, @Broncos, Cardinals, @Seahawks, Broncos, @Chargers, @Rams, Titans and Raiders.

Here are all the teams and their productivity on offense and where they rank in points per game.

Points per game and ranking.

Jagaurs: 18.3, 23rd
Bills: 17.4, 26th
Raiders: 20, 17th
Broncos: 20.7, 16th
Cardinals: 17.6, 25th
Seahawks: 19.6, 19th
Rams: 17.2, 28th
Titans: 27, 3rd

Now, points allowed per game and their ranking.

Jaguars: 27.8, 30th
Bills: 32.2, 32nd
Raiders: 25.2, 28th
Broncos: 23.3, 26th
Cardinals: 27.6, 29th
Seahakws: 19.4, 12th
Rams: 18.8, 11th
Titans: 16.3, 4th

This is all with a 1.5 game lead in the AFC West with 11 games to go. Very easy schedule. It'll be hard to choke, especially when the Chiefs have coaches like HC Todd Haley, OC Charlie Weis, OL Bill Muir (former OC helping Tampa Bay win a SB), DC Romeo Crennel, DL Anthony Pleasant (played for Crennel and won 2 SBs with New England) and DB Emmitt Thomas (NFL HOFer and won a SB with Kansas City.)

Very exciting stuff. Just focus, play hard and win..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

For your sake let's hope the Chiefs aren't looking forward like this.

But yeah, the Chiefs schedule isn't difficult.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Colt McCoy is gonna make his 2nd career start, this time against the Super Bowl Champs.. Hopefully he performs well again because I don't wanna go back to Delhomme.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think McCoy is going to be a pretty damn good QB.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Looks like the Saints will have Darren Sharper back for the game against the Browns.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sharper will help them obviously since he's a Hall of Famer. He still played at a very high level last year, but we'll see how he comes back from surgery at his age.

Since Dallas is set to lose Monday I'm gonna try to watch McCoy Sunday.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't know why, but I think the Cowboys will wins.

I'm look forward to Chargers/Pats 2morrow.

No Peyton this week


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I picked them to win, but you can understand it's practically impossible to be optimistic with this team. They have won in "must win" games in the past. That's the only reason I picked them.

There is no question in my mind they should kick the Giants' asses if they just stopped killing themselves and played their game. Of course their game might actually be turnovers and penalties...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

> THE Offical (NFL)... 10-23-2010 06:35 PM Nirvana3:16 lol sucks for you your team sucks now. No chance in reaching the SuperBowl


Are you serious right now? Please tell me that you're kidding me? Yes, we lost a top receiver which would make our offense worse, but saying we suck now and can't reach the superbowl because our TE is out is just plain ridiculous. The only way I would ever think that our season is over is if Manning would be taken out for an extended period of time, otherwise we will always be contenders and continue to play well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well without Dallas Clark it's gonna be tough sleddin for sure. I wouldn't count Indy out though, the entire NFL is down this year. Pittsburgh is the only team that truly looks strong but that's because of their defense. Play great defense and you're the top dog this year.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

I dont think Indy will make it, with the Jets (who i think go to the S.B)and Steelers being the cream of the crop and the Ravens also being a little better. But its certainly not impossible, for all we know somebody new will step up and end up being productive. Peyton has a way of making unknown people good. I mean, who the fuck was Austin Collie? Certainly not a guy you expected to have these numbers already. Look at Garcon last season...no one ever heard of the guy and he came in making big plays.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

I hope Colt McCoy ends up doing well. A Bleacher Report blogger said he'll never play a snap in the regular season. I'd love to see McCoy prove that person wrong..


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *I think McCoy is going to be a pretty damn good QB.*


Agreed. But his receivers are so awful, he might look average for a very long time.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Great start by the Steelers. :lmao


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow, Browns just had a sick punt return play call, gained 66 yards.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

God the Steelers are tripping over themselves right now.

Luckily for them the Dolphins could only get 6 points out of it.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Blair White on the Colts could be the next Collie/Garcon. The guy was a great possession receiver in college and I was surprise he went undrafted. Had pretty sure hands and ran good routes.

However, I still like NE, even without Moss.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Both PIT/MIA defenses looking great.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

touchdown by that dude Peyton Hillis. 10-0 Browns over the Saints


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Saints getting ate up early. I'm loving it.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Fujita having a great start against his old team.. A sack and an INT in the red zone.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Saints need to get their shit together.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Favre admits the voicemails, but not the photos. Come on, Brett, if the voicemails are than the pics are too. 

Suspension plz.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Favre admitted the pics? How stupid is he? Say nothing, pay the woman off so she doesn't talk to the NFL and this goes away.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

It's about time we take the lead since Miami has been brutal on offense.

And nice to see CJ2K looking strong early on.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

KingCrash said:


> Favre admitted the pics? How stupid is he? Say nothing, pay the woman off so she doesn't talk to the NFL and this goes away.


He said the voicemails were him, but the pics weren't.

But come on, if the voicemails were him, then so were the pics. It's only logical.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Roddy White is emerging as one of, if not the best receiver in the league. He has 157 yards half-way through the second quarter ... damn.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> He said the voicemails were him, but the pics weren't.
> 
> But come on, if the voicemails were him, then so were the pics. It's only logical.


Well if she doesn't talk then he might skate because it's the pics that would get him the suspension, but still it's the NFL not the cops. Don't say anything.

And Ravens, anytime you want to show up against the Bills is fine.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Mike Wallace is the perfect deep threat for our offense. Fucking right.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

IDK if anyone has said it but I will

The Ravens D fucking sucks.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

lmao at the ravens


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fuck Favre.

Browns over Saints.

Bills over Ravens.

That's not weird at all. I saw that coming a mile away.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

WTF LOL, Our punter just ran for 67 fucking yards


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

this hartline kid should stick to fumbling instead of receiving


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Saints :lmao

Add the Bengals as well imo. Stellar Defense, tbh.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

ryan fitzpatrick is GOAT atm


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What's his statline? I'm ready to laugh my ass off.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

12-16 181 yds and 3TD. This is the best thing ever since last week ravens meltdown.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Pick 6 David Bowens!!! 20-3


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

the dolphins o line is aggravating me


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

24-10. The Bills should've been favored by two touchdowns. Same with the Browns.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Brees got picked sixed. 20-3 now. Browns still chewing on that ass.

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow what's with the Saints and Ravens shitting the bed at home?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

KingCrash said:


> Wow what's with the Saints and Ravens shitting the bed at home?


Seems pretty typical of this season actually. I'm still surprised, don't get me wrong.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Brees picked off for the 3rd time in the half.. I'm facing him in fantasy football too


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*There's only two, "knowns" in the NFL this year... My Bengals suck and so do the Cowboys... other than that it's a fucking toss up. 


*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brees :lmao


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *There's only two, "knowns" in the NFL this year... My Bengals suck and so do the Cowboys... other than that it's a fucking toss up.
> 
> 
> *


And the Jets are the best team in the league :side:

Ravens get a fumble so they might be able to get back in it.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Alex Smith out with an injury, in comes Carr.

Proyected progress at the QB position for the 49ers....i'll say zero.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> Brees :lmao


I thought you were a Saints fan


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I am but you can't help but laugh.

This Rams/Bucs game sucks.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cincinnati might have some life in their dirty little souls.*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DH said:


> I thought you were a Saints fan


He's a fan of any team that's good/has a top-tier QB.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

KingCrash said:


> And the Jets are the best team in the league :side:
> 
> Ravens get a fumble so they might be able to get back in it.


How the fuck could you say Jets are the best team in the league? The Steelers are.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Well it's not very hard since theres really very little between them.....Jets have been a hell of a lot more convincing for me, I'd say they are #1 right now, Ben's return hasn't really made Pittsburgh THAT much better yet.

FAIL CUTLER


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

dR1 said:


> Well it's not very hard since theres really very little between them.....Jets have been a hell of a lot more convincing for me, I'd say they are #1 right now, *Ben's return hasn't really made Pittsburgh THAT much better yet.*
> 
> FAIL CUTLER


3 passing TDs in first 4 games without Ben, 3 passing TDs in Ben's first game back...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

dR1 said:


> Well it's not very hard since theres really very little between them.....Jets have been a hell of a lot more convincing for me, I'd say they are #1 right now, Ben's return hasn't really made Pittsburgh THAT much better yet.
> 
> FAIL CUTLER


Steelers D scares me more. Jets look solid though for sure.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WWF said:


> He's a fan of any team that's good/has a top-tier QB.


Then he better avoid the Saints since the Madden Curse/Superbowl Hangover has found Drew Brees.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Ugh our pass rush needs to do a better job than this.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

-Mystery- said:


> 3 passing TDs in first 4 games without Ben, 3 passing TDs in Ben's first game back...


And?

Their best performances aren't from this or last week. Considering they were robbed, I'd even say they played against the Ravens than they have this week. Colt McCoys first game against the best D around doesn't really count at all.

MOAR FAIL CUTLER


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DeAngelo Hall has 3 picks in this game, one returned for a TD. Each team just keeps turning the fucking ball over, it's ridiculous.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks Sanders. You needed something of that stature after fumbling the opening kickoff.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Kenny Britt is fucking shit up today. Collins tosses it up, Britt makes the play.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Lmao Peyton Hillis just threw a pass to Colt McCoy, first down!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Lmao Peyton Hillis just threw a pass to Colt McCoy, first down!


Up is indeed down.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Niner fans, are you as nervous as i am?...i have zero faith in this team, Carr is fucking awful.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Life as a Panthers' fan:









John Fox doesn't give a shit anymore. This offense is stagnant, and Jeff Davidson is a horrible OC.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

oh my fucking god....fuck you Anthony Davis


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Davidson is pretty bad.. I remember him in Cleveland. 

Please don't blow this defense.. I'm glad we've been competitive in every game but 1, but we need to start getting some Ws.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

That was a fumble Ben.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

That is the worst fucking call I have ever seen in the NFL.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Britt over 200 yards receiving now...

I'm sure I'll see the call, but what happened GD?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Kenny Britt is a beast.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Bad call by Tomlin.

You're on the half inch line with BIG BEN. If you miss, you still got 2:30 on the clock and 3 timeouts. Terrible call, Tomlin.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fuck Kenny Britt, DeAngelo Hall has 4 picks in this game, which ties an NFL record. But...they've all been in the 2nd half, which has got to be an NFL record.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Another pick 6 for David Bowens lmao, and he was taunting all the way down field. Classic


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Fuck.My.Life.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

No, if Pittsburgh gets stopped and loses b/c they didn't kick a fg there'll be a lot of people who'd be questioning wtf he's thinking. Take your lead, and have faith in your D.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

TOUCHDOWN, MOTHERFUCKERS. MATT MOORE KINDA OWNS.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF said:


> Fuck Kenny Britt, DeAngelo Hall has 4 picks in this game, which ties an NFL record. But...they've all been in the 2nd half, which has got to be an NFL record.


Ok, Mr. One Up.

Britt = 225 yds 3 TDs.

Four picks is pretty fucking funny though. That wouldn't even happen in Madden.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Refs fucked the Phins over.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

this is really painfull to watch


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Fucking christ. Is there any other way the 49ers can blow a game.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

of course it's intercepted, what the fuck we do to deserve this bullshit.

Did DeBartolo cursed this team or something?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

What the fuck San Fran


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

INTERCEPTION~! I JUST CREAMED MY FUCKING PANTS.



MrMister said:


> Ok, Mr. One Up.
> 
> Britt = 225 yds 3 TDs.
> 
> Four picks is pretty fucking funny though. That wouldn't even happen in Madden.


Hall = 4 Int, (IDK how many yards, but he returned one 92 yards), 1 TD


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep, I'm gonna need to look up Hall's full stats later.


Seriously, that shit does not even happen in a video game. That's probably because in a video game Cutler isn't completely worthless.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

at there's like 40 seconds left. knowing this season SF will get within feild goal range and then fuck it up.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

DJ G-D said:


> Refs fucked the Phins over.


Seems about right, Steelers always get the breaks


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

NEVER THOUGHT A 1ST WIN AGAINST ANOTHER SHITTY TEAM WOULD BE THIS EXCITING.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Seems about right, Steelers always get the breaks


Like that ass whooping last week?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So the Panthers have buried the Niners eh?

At least you guys have the Giants.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The worst offense in the NFL put up 380 yards on the 9ers!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Fucking goddamn son of a bitch stupid ass David Car.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Singletary has to be fired for this. That's all there is to it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

how bout the 49ers just fire the whole team, with the exception of Davis,Gore and Willis.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

WWF said:


> The worst offense in the NFL put up 380 yards on the 9ers!


do you really need to rub it on our faces :frustrate


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sean Peyton should of benched Brees.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Let's hope Moore can be this consistently good from here on out.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

49ers are their own enemy. I love Singletary but I finally agree, its time to cut him loose.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

antoniomare007 said:


> do you really need to rub it on our faces :frustrate



Yeah.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Come on Baltimore one more play hold them off.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I just realized I'm going to see the 49ers/Broncos next week.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

WOO CHIEFS!!!! Three different running backs scored.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

TKOK™ said:


> how bout the 49ers just fire the whole team, with the exception of Davis,Gore and Willis.


pretty much, fuck this team.



MrMister said:


> Singletary has to be fired for this. That's all there is to it.


probably gonna wait for the bye week to fire him, but at this point is a given that he is gone.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

if the 49ers were to not have so many goddamn penalties and stupid ass mistakes, than we might actually not suck.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

That was the craziest kick I've ever seen.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Great game going into OT


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I really hope this beating the Titans put on the Eagles put Vick behind Center from here on out.



WWF said:


> Let's hope Moore can be this consistently good from here on out.


:lmao you crack me up.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm really looking forward to seeing the 49er's live next week


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

MrMister said:


> I really hope this beating the Titans put on the Eagles put Vick behind Center from here on out.


Didn't Reid say he was putting Vick back in after the bye? Would have taken a monster game from Kolb to get his job back this week.

And don't the 49ers have to go to London next week? Good luck to them against Denver.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

KingCrash said:


> Didn't Reid say he was putting Vick back in after the bye? Would have taken a monster game from Kolb to get his job back this week.
> 
> And don't the 49ers have to go to London next week? Good luck to them against Denver.


Not sure KingCrash.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Reid would be stupid to even consider Kolb, especially after this game. He just isn't as good as Vick and Vick is also better with this offense.

And ya, Reid did say Vick would continue to be the starter of this team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Agreed. Vick is clearly and obviously far more dangerous. There really isn't anything more obvious this season than that.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KingCrash said:


> And don't the 49ers have to go to London next week? Good luck to them against Denver.


Yeah, i'm going to the game.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Why did Josh McDaniels draft this piece of shit Demaryius Thomas instead of Dez Bryant?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Raiders are absolutely destroying Denver.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

TKOK™ said:


> if the 49ers were to not have so many goddamn penalties and stupid ass mistakes, than we might actually not suck.


We have a ton of talent but we are a shitty team. Finding ways to lose a game is what bad teams do.



Purple Kisses said:


> I'm really looking forward to seeing the 49er's live next week


prepare to see Denver .... our secondary and if Carr starts...well at least you are gonna get a good laugh out of it.

I still can't believe there were people who wanted to see Carr instead of Alex, it was pretty obvious that Carr wasn't going to be any kind of solution. Is Troy Smith that bad though? 

Fuck Mike Singletary for cutting Nate Davis, he should have been Alex's replacement.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I think He said Vick would return once his rib injury heals fully.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

McFadden just strolled into the endzone to go up 21.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Raiders are absolutely destroying Denver.


2 plays, 2 turnovers. 


And WWF says it sucks to be a Panthers fan?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Awful officiating at the end of that Ravens/Bills game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MetalX said:


> 2 plays, 2 turnovers.
> 
> 
> And WWF says it sucks to be a Panthers fan?


It's not fun watching the worst ranked offense.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Denver needs to try handing the ball over to Knowshon Moreno more.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Is the Bronco offensive line good though? It's impossible to run the ball if your offensive line sucks.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

WWF said:


> It's not fun watching the worst ranked offense.


and it's really not fun to watch your favorite team lose to the worst ranked offense.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Chargers are cracking me up.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Don't think it matter what Denver does now. 31-0 with 3 quarters left. Denver getting raped by Oakland


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Raiders will have three times as many wins than Dallas after Monday night. The Browns will have twice as many.

Dallas really needs to win...


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Adam_Schefter

Controversy this week shifts from helmet-to-helmet hits *to referees who make game-deciding calls (Gene Steratore is from Pittsburgh)*. 3 minutes ago via web 

....


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Chargers just can't keep the ball long enough to do anything. 4 TOs and the first half isn't even over is just hilarous.

Ya Phins got screwed over by bad calls in that game.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

4 turnovers in 11mins.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

It's official, the Raiders should move all their home games to Invesco Field. I knew getting DMac back would help but this is just insane. It's not over though, this is the Raiders we're talking about. Wouldn't shock me if we find some way to piss this one off.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Kyle Orton fumbles ball...


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Algernon said:


> It's official, the Raiders should move all their home games to Invesco Field. I knew getting DMac back would help but this is just insane. It's not over though, this is the Raiders we're talking about. Wouldn't shock me if we find some way to piss this one off.


Nah you're winning looks like Orton decided he couldn't handle the ball to save his life today.

We got Ryan Clady on are O Line MrMister, Giving it to Moreno at this point is obvious.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I really need Vick back on fantasy team. Rivers has no talent around him anymore.

Clady is good I'm sure, but you need five hosses working together to get the run game going.

I'm not saying the Broncos O line sucks, I genuinely don't know. That's why I asked.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Tim Tebow anyone? Can't get much worse might aswell use are first round pick.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

MetalX said:


> Tim Tebow anyone? Can't get much worse might aswell use are first round pick.


I'd like to see Tebow play.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

WTF is Orton throwing to?

No need to give the Raiders the ball again on there bench.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

So Raiders and Chiefs will be chasing the division title instead of the Chargers? That is if they actually lose this game, but with their offense playing this bad it is just expected they will. Anything is possible though, especailly since their defense is playing amazing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chargers should be down by four TDs right now.

They can still win but most likely won't. It's almost impossible to overcome 4 turnovers, even against bad teams which NE isn't.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

If the Broncos and 49ers play like they played today next week i'm going to be pissed.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Jesus Christ.

Just let Royal return ffs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> If the Broncos and 49ers play like they played today next week i'm going to be pissed.


Teams don't normally totally suck two weeks in a row.

I wouldn't be too excited with that matchup though at all.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Adam_Schefter
> 
> Controversy this week shifts from helmet-to-helmet hits *to referees who make game-deciding calls (Gene Steratore is from Pittsburgh)*. 3 minutes ago via web
> 
> ....


If he called it the other way people would have bitched about the playing being dead before the dolphins recovered.

Apparently the browns have defeated the defending champions the last 3 years.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fuck Adam Shefter is what I say. Bad calls happen now and then and sometimes it may or may not cost teams the game. 

Interesting fact there about the Browns Wesson.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Raiders will score 69 points by the end of the game.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Kinda weird with that super bowl thing but the Browns have been competitive this year. The only game I can't make an argument that we could have won would be last week vs Pittsburgh but other then that we have had a lead in the 4th quarter in every game. We just need to get McCoy a #1 WR, and get rid of Abe Elam for a new safety, maybe a pass rusher and then get Eric Wright to stop playing like a scrub.. He should be playing at a pro bowl level, don't know what's wrong with him but we're definitely improving. Colt McCoy and Peyton Hillis look like good building blocks for the offense.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

52-14 :lmao


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

52-14 now wow. Darren Mcfadden having a good day whoever started him for FF is definitely happy


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

I just hope D-Mac can stay healthy. Takes a ton of pressure off of Campbell/Gradkowski. Hard to get offensive rhythm when either Bush or McFadden are always hurt.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

59-14

Nice on side kick


----------



## Red Dead (Sep 19, 2010)

The Raiders are raping the Broncos LMAO :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I hope the Raiders go over 70. It would make me lol big time to see Broncos get destroyed this bad by the Raiders.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Raiders tearing the Bronco's a new one.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chargers are on the comeback too.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Game just got intresting.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Bad kick by Brown gives Pats great field position. Then again, the Pats have had great field position all day and have done little with it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FUCK ME!


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Well the Raider's are having there way with the Broncos.

Chargers comeback?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Does Bill still not believe in his defense? I have feeling he will go for it and pay just like last year.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This is the 4th and 2 game all over again.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Look at that Bill. Same result as last year. Now lets see if Rivers can do what Manning did to them last year and make Bill look like an idiot.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

FUCK YES!!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lol Chargers ST fails them once again.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

That Lineman is going to get raped in the locker room


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Man, oh man that has to suck if you are a Chargers fan.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chargers crack me up. I'm very glad I'm not a fan of theirs. I'd rather just suck like Dallas does than have these heart attack games all the time.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I hope we get another video of that kid crying again.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> Does Bill still not believe in his defense?


going for it was the right move regardless of the outcome.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


>


LMFAO!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


>


That's me this week after the 59 point shamefest.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I wish the Raiders would have really gone after the record. People shit on them and hate on them as it is. They should have just run up the fucking score. What the fuck is Cable trying to prove? He's a fucking wife beater, but a humane football coach? Lame. Still nice that the Silver and Black laid in that beatdown, but I wish they would have gone for the points record.

Fuck Kyle Boller.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm pretty pumped for this game.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That was horrible.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oops. That's a pee wee league mistake right there. That's Tony Romo bad.

It's one thing to get fooled by a disguised coverage, it's another to toss a pick to a D lineman on a screen.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That was a nice drive.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Great patience by Harvin there. Decent game so far.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Packer came to play.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah they've looked like they're supposed to look so far save that mistake by Rodgers. The D bailed him out on that one though.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I've been wondering where this offense has been the last 3 weeks.

Man If Rodgers did not make that dumb ass INT, 21-7


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That shouldn't have been a TD actually but these things happen.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah I just saw the replay.

I hope the packers don't collapses in the 3rd & 4th quarter like they have been doing.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ARE U FUCKING KIDDING ME!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not sure about that call, but it would've worked if he hadn't tripped over his own feet.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

LMAO, he fuckin' fell.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This is gonna stand.

WOW


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not sure what more you can do to catch the ball.

I guess they're saying that the nose of the ball touched the ground, which it did do. I've always thought that is a retarded rule.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I just wanted to come in here and laugh at the Broncos like everyone else did. For fuck sakes, that was a Madden-esque game.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ Some of these throws Rodgers is doing.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Stupid, Stupid.

Should of went for it.

Favre's limping, Tarvaris Jackson should get warmed up.

That move by Gregory Jennings, Jr on the outside was sexy.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Old Man Favre does it again.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It really is incredible how dumb this man can be.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Apparently Brett just wants to throw some more TD's in Green Bay


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Good ol' Favre doing what Favre does best.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Good Gawd.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

AP is a BEAST.

1 and 30 Favre, can ya do it?

No TD for Harvin.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm happy to hear Vick will be starter again.

Refs got that one right.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Same here even though we hate the Eagles.

That was pass interference on Harvin but whatever the refs are Packers tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Harvin.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Same here even though we hate the Eagles.
> 
> That was pass interference on Harvin but whatever the refs are Packers tonight.


I want Vick to do well to shove it in the haters' faces to be honest.

Comes down to this ladies and gents.

TAKE THAT FAVRE :lmao


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This is how it ends for Favre :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

No magical ending for Favre.

It all ends up with a slip and fall followed by a bad throw.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

PACKERS BABY!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Favre played a terrible game. But the refs cheated them out that game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Old man falls down but gets back up. 

That was good game.

Same here GD. The man did his time and deserves a second chance.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Favre played a terrible game. But the refs cheated them out that game.


Disagreed. Lots of miss holding calls on Clay Mathews.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Old man falls down but gets back up.
> 
> That was good game.
> 
> Same here GD. The man did his time and deserves a second chance.


Except when he plays New York of course.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DJ G-D said:


> Except when he plays New York of course.


Nah he needs to shred New York but suck versus Dallas.

Actually him sucking versus Dallas wouldn't matter. Dallas would find a way to lose.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Disagreed. Lots of miss holding calls on Clay Mathews.


The diving Harvin touchdown shouldn't of been reversed. And the Packers touchdown where the ball came out during contact should of been called back. That would of been the game.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Nah he needs to shred New York but suck versus Dallas.
> 
> Actually him sucking versus Dallas wouldn't matter. Dallas would find a way to lose.


But Giants defense is better, at least right now. 

Packer fans booing Favre off the field. I love it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

glad all of favre's games are primetime specials now I enjoy his performances so much


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I really don't care if Vick does well or not. I never cared for the guy before he went to jail so I see no reason to care for him now. 

It's not that I dislike that guy. I don't. I'm just apathetic towards him.*


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Headliner said:


> The diving Harvin touchdown shouldn't of been reversed. And the Packers touchdown where the ball came out during contact should of been called back. That would of been the game.


 Mike McCarthy made a brilliant move by rushing the PAT team on the field so the review couldn't have happened.

Then, same kinda play that happened early before, McCarthy threw the flag before The Vikings can rush it.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *I really don't care if Vick does well or not.*


But he's on my fantasy team :side:

Great game, Vikings should have won though....that division is very interesting and will go down to the wire!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ben Roethlisberger controversial Touchdown Steelers vs Dolphins 

http://www.youtube.com/v/x4gNeKyvtTc?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Headliner said:


> The diving Harvin touchdown shouldn't of been reversed. And the Packers touchdown where the ball came out during contact should of been called back. That would of been the game.


That was Shiancoe but yeah that was a TD even if the ball touched the ground.



LadyCroft said:


> *I really don't care if Vick does well or not. I never cared for the guy before he went to jail so I see no reason to care for him now.
> 
> It's not that I dislike that guy. I don't. I'm just apathetic towards him.*


He's on my fantasy team. Plus I'm all for redemption. I don't care about him actually being a good QB, I like that he's getting a second chance after serving his time.



Hajime No Blasko said:


> Mike McCarthy made a brilliant move by rushing the PAT team on the field so the review couldn't have happened.
> 
> Then, same kinda play that happened early before, McCarthy threw the flag before The Vikings can rush it.


It's probably more that Childress was clueless and sleeping at the time more than McCarthy rushing the PAT. It was smart to rush it though I agree.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I didn't really care for Vick either but the hate this guy is still getting is just unbelievably stupid. The man did his time and now trying to make a comeback doing what he does best and has had success at doing so. I'm rooting for Vick just because of the haters.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

So, most of my fantasy team is on a bye. Kenny Britt, Steven Jackson and Wes Welker all managed to beat a full team.

What a good night.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Britt put up like 40 points depending on how you score. That was an all time performance for sure. Eagles could do nothing.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

I have Kenny Britt, and I benched him for Roy Williams fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fucking Green Bay you white trash peices of shit.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Britt put up like 40 points depending on how you score. That was an all time performance for sure. Eagles could do nothing.


 It's win lost there. Eagles are my defense. 

I also could have switched out Adrian Foster (bye) for Darren McFadden. That would have added another 20 points.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Fucking Green Bay you white trash peices of shit.


 What, you little Viking bitch?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not a Vikings fan (they suck) but I loathe Green Bay.

Stop being a ...got Green Bay fan Jay.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Fuck no. I'm not leaving my team. And if you continue to stop talking to me over this.

WELL, FINE.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I will. Green Bay fans are the scum of the earth. Worse than people from England and FRANCE!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Philly fans are the scum of the earth... nothing comes close to them.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I think Eric and Jay should just convert to Steelers fans. We'd all get along best that way.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I am a Steelers fan dude. I just hate Green Bay after living half of my life in Chicago and the other half in Minnesota. People from Wisconsin (save Dele, he's cool) are trash.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen are you front running with the Steelers?

I have a friend who is a ravid die hard for real Bears fan and he will burn Green Bay merchandise to the Gods of Destruction for most Bear/Packer games. He'll even take Packer stuff from his friends and family and burn that shit. It's serious business. The hate is real.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm a big fan of the smashmouth defensive style the Steelers and Ravens employ in their systems. Always have been. They are defiately my team and have been for about 8 years now. Does that make me a poser because i've never been to Pittsburgh? Maybe, but they are my fucking team. I'm proud to bleed Gold & Black.

People don't understand how serious the Minnesota/Illinois vs Wisconsin rivalry is unless you live here. Shit is real. We don't like them, they don't like us.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I am too but that doesn't make me a Steelers or Ravens fan.

Maybe I should rethink that.

Nah fuck that, I'm sinking with Dallas.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That takes a certain level of pride that needs to be respected.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> I am too but that doesn't make me a Steelers or Ravens fan.
> 
> Maybe I should rethink that.
> 
> Nah fuck that, I'm sinking with Dallas.


Just think to yourself it could be worse.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey it's all good man. The f'n Rangers are in the World Series.

Of course if we beat your Giants -yeah1992-, the football apocalypse will be averted for a week.:side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Go Rangers by the way.

Not that I really give a shit about Baseball.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Hey it's all good man. The f'n Rangers are in the World Series.
> 
> Of course if we beat your Giants -yeah1992-, the football apocalypse will be averted for a week.:side:


Could be worse, could me right now. I made a bet with my one friend whose a Raider fan back in Sophmore year that if the Raiders finish with a record .500 or above before we graduate high school, i'd give him 20 bucks.


Well holy fuck.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You only have one friend -yeah1992-?:side:

It's only 20 bucks, but the Raiders might just make the playoffs. Yeah I just said that.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They might. This is bizzaro year.

yeah1984


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I won't be shocked if they do. Nothing will shock me now this season yeah1984.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

yeah...1984


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Packers/Jets fan here.

Also. New York fans are the worse.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the Jets fan are the worst, no offense but many of them are proud of accomplsihing basically nothing. They beat the Bungals, then they beat the Chokers and then they lost to Indy. This year could be different and a Jet/Steeler AFC conference title could be fun to watch, but they will still end up accomplishing nothing once again this year. Sanchez won't last long against good pass D's.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

No. You're wrong. Giants fans are the worse.

They had a fluke win over Indy and have done NOTHING since.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I agree Philly fans are the worst. Most idiotic group of fair-weather fans in the country. I have no problem with fans being vocal at games, but when their history of showing up just to put down their home team when they're struggling just makes me cringe. I would fucking hate to play for that city. 

And north Florida fans are definitely 2nd. Tampa/Jacksonville in particular, in EVERY sport. Also notorious fair-weather fans. And I just can't stand band wagon fans. That's why the Jags are most-likely moving to that new football stadium that's being built in Los Angeles. Miami fans are a different story though.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Saints fans are pretty horrible as well. I know quite a few who act like every person on their team is a Pro Bowler.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Hajime No Blasko said:


> No. You're wrong. Giants fans are the worse.
> 
> They had a fluke win over Indy and have done NOTHING since.


Somebody is still mad the Giants came into Green Bay and smacked you kids around.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DH said:


> Saints fans are pretty horrible as well. I know quite a few who act like every person on their team is a Pro Bowler.


There's nothing wrong with that. Homerism is totally excusable.

Shitty fans are the ones that are either fair weather, dumb, or hostile.

Saints fans are neither of those three. At least the ones I've encountered aren't.

Eagles fans fit all three.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> Somebody is still mad the Giants came into Green Bay and smacked you kids around.


Nah. Just tired of hearing about them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Berman picked Dallas. We're fucked.:side:


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

omgsh already!


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Another interception! Come on ELI! I hate the cowboys I just have v-bookie points on this


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lol Eli, only if you had a little of the good Manning in you.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> lol Eli, only if you had a little of the good Manning in you.


:lmao

What a joke.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well the pressure is off Romo. That's going to be a separated shoulder, mabye a collar bone injury.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

He fucked him up good.


Hope Romo is not seriously injured.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Looks like he made it look worse than it is. Romo is kinda a pussy after all.

He was laying there like his arm/shoulder was severely injured, but was about to go back in a few minutes later.

Dallas can't win getting only field goals off of turnovers. The Giants are too good/Dallas ins't that good.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Fucking penalties...


We would lose to Dallas..


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

^ownt.

Btw, has anyone noticed that the Giants have been getting some hype over the past few weeks as one of the best teams in the NFC? Sure, they tore apart Houston, but they looked silly against both the Colts and the Titans so I'm not sure what the praise is for.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

-yeah1992- said:


> :lmao
> 
> What a joke.


The only joke is the Giants in this game.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

DH said:


> ^ownt.
> 
> Btw, has anyone noticed that the Giants have been getting some hype over the past few weeks as one of the best teams in the NFC? Sure, they tore apart Houston, but they looked silly against both the Colts and the Titans so I'm not sure what the praise is for.


That's because there aren't any good teams in the NFC.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

NYG have held Dallas to 13 points on three turnovers. That's minimizing fuck ups. 

The score now is how it should've been from the beginning if Dallas could do shit with the football.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Did I mention these ESPN analysts are dumb as fuck?


Nice grab.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Also, this game isn't over. Not by a fucking long shot. We still have a half and five minutes to play.

Jaws and Gruden know their shit, they're the exception though.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I missed first quarter so once I turned the game on to see Dez returning a punt for a TD I was like :/


Giants looking good on this drive at least.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

NYG looked good on their other scoring drive too. Dallas D is not a good unit.

The INT's were kinda fluky actually. The Jacobs fumble is the only legit takeaway.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I like this Giants D Coordinator. He's growing on me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh don't use Dallas as a barometer. Dallas is as inconsistent as they come.

Like I said, this game isn't over.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I call them a joke and they take a lead, what a surprise.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Hmm wondering about Romo.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He could play. It's his non throwing shoulder. He's just a pussy...or it's severe.

And it's severe...broken collar bone. Kinda called it.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Looks like Romo's season is over.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah put him on IR. Dallas won't be playing for anything by the time he heals.

Might as well play Stephen McGee while we're at it. See if he can play for real.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Can someone explain to me what Dez just did? :lmao


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

is it safe to say The Cowboys are done?


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

There we go Giants.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Been one of the funniest games I have seen in awhile. I wonder what is going through Jerry's head right now.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

-yeah1992- said:


> Been one of the funniest games I have seen in awhile. I wonder what is going through Jerry's head right now.


Maybe I should just sell the Cowboys and buy a winning team before I die.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

-yeah1992- said:


> Been one of the funniest games I have seen in awhile. I wonder what is going through Jerry's head right now.


 You haven't seen Pats/Chargers yet, have you?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hajime No Blasko said:


> is it safe to say The Cowboys are done?


They were done before this game but we pretended this wasn't true.

Dallas has totally quit.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Hajime No Blasko said:


> You haven't seen Pats/Chargers yet, have you?


Its funny for me because I am a Giants fan. Watching Kitna shit himself every play is putting a smile on my face.


AW YEAHHHH :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Raiders put up 59 right? Giants might approach that.

I like how Jaws is all "This is where you find out what you're made of"

Nah Jaws that was like two weeks ago.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Like I said, ESPN guys are fucking idiots. They are taking about Favre and he is not even playing. ESPN sucking Favre's dick any moment they can.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

A once top tier team is now on the same league as The Browns, The Bills, The Lions, Panthers and San Fran.

Really sad.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Dallas can hopefully look forward to a top pick. That is nothing to be proud of though because they looked like a superbowl contender at the start of the season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hajime No Blasko said:


> A once top tier team is now on the same league as The Browns, The Bills, The Lions, Panthers and San Fran.
> 
> Really sad.


I'd honestly say the Lions and Browns are better. But all those teams could beat Dallas.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Dallas can hopefully look forward to a top pick. That is nothing to be proud of though because they looked like a superbowl contender at the start of the season.


Weren't you the guy that said the Giants were a joke in this game?


Step off.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

They were looking like a joke, but Dallas' D failed Cowboys. 

And why exactly should I step off? Dallas were struggling before this game and now they've lost their starting QB which is really hard to overcome, I'm not trying to insult the Cowboys but their season really isn't going to improve from here.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas never looked like a Super Bowl contender all season. Not one snap have they looked that good. I watched every snap too.

Dallas' O failed them too, as well as their special teams. The offense was not very good even when Romo was playing, very inconsistent.

They just aren't that good/they suck. I said this earlier in the season.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I'd honestly say the Lions and Browns are better. But all those teams could beat Dallas.


 Now with Romo out, you're most likely right.

Sorry brah.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Shit happens. It does fucking suck, I'm not gonna lie. It's also time to blow this thing up, get a new staff and start new. That's the good that comes from this. No more lies and illusions. 

Hopefully Jerry gets a competent staff this time, but his track record is very hit and miss.

JIMMY!!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

What I was trying to say was that before the regular season had begun their team was predicted to go far in the playoffs just because of all the talent the Cowboys have, but once the season actually began the team started to cheat themselves out of what should have been victories by either making stupid mistakes or taking costly penalties.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Shit happens. It does fucking suck, I'm not gonna lie. It's also time to blow this thing up, get a new staff and start new. That's the good that comes from this. No more lies and illusions.
> 
> Hopefully Jerry gets a competent staff this time, but his track record is very hit and miss.
> 
> JIMMY!!!


All I gotta say is thank god the Rangers are in the World Series. They must keep you sane.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Honestly, after last night, Packers can lose every game for the next 10 weeks. I'm so fucking happy they beat Favre after almost 3 years.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

As much as I hate to say this, the Packers will cause problems when they get their shit together even with all the injuries. I still don't think they're a Super Bowl team just yet.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> What I was trying to say was that before the regular season had begun their team was predicted to go far in the playoffs just because of all the talent the Cowboys have, but once the season actually began the team started to cheat themselves out of what should have been victories by either making stupid mistakes or taking costly penalties.


Yep preseason hype is worth exactly nothing.

But you're right, they killed themselves with penalties and turnovers and special teams break downs. Good teams either don't commit these mistakes or overcome them. Dallas could do neither.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Shit happens. It does fucking suck, I'm not gonna lie. It's also time to blow this thing up, get a new staff and start new. That's the good that comes from this. No more lies and illusions.
> 
> Hopefully Jerry gets a competent staff this time, but his track record is very hit and miss.
> 
> JIMMY!!!


They need to get a coach that won't be seen as Jerry's puppet or doormat. Maybe Jerry will swallow his pride like he did when he brought Parcells in and at least for a few years you'll have a coach that doesn't look confused at everything.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

KingCrash said:


> They need to get a coach that won't be seen as Jerry's puppet or doormat. Maybe Jerry will swallow his pride like he did when he brought Parcells in and at least for a few years you'll have a coach that doesn't look confused at everything.


Yep, this has to happen. Jerry really needs to fire himself as GM. He's done far more bad than he's done good. He should just focus on making money, he's really good at that. Let others take over football operations. This always talked about and has only happened with Parcells and Johnson.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Packers are slowly blooming. Just gotta be patient.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What're you gonna do if by some chance it's a Jets/Packers Super Bowl?


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

MrMister said:


> What're you gonna do if by some chance it's a Jets/Packers Super Bowl?


Won't be but I'd put my money on the Jets.

I would take Ravens over Jets.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

And now you should fire Wade. Right now.


:lmao





Mr.King said:


> Won't be but I'd put my money on the Jets.
> 
> I would take Ravens over Jets.


I'd take Steelers over both of them..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I just asked Hajime about that matchup because he's a fan of both teams.

I don't think either will make it as well Mr.King.

"You take your 3 points!"

:lmao

What game are these guys watching?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Wade Phillips = worst coach ever


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

MrMister said:


> What're you gonna do if by some chance it's a Jets/Packers Super Bowl?


 Root for the Packers. Been a Pack fan since i was 6. 

Jets are just my favorite home team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ya know I say the Packers aren't ready for the Super Bowl, but the NFC isn't very good. Green Bay can beat any team in the NFC really so who knows.



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Wade Phillips = worst coach ever


He does suck, but it's more than just him. A lot more.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Wade Phillips = worst coach ever


Pretty much. Loved them cutting from Wade to Jerry giving the death stare. If they had a bye this week Wade would be so gone. It's more then him, but you have to get rid of this spineless moron.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

What the fuck was that


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Brad Childress, anymone?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Root for the Packers. Been a Pack fan since i was 6.


I'm gonna Kawadakick your ass.

Childress, Lovey Smith & Wade are all pretty fuckin bad coaches.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

yeah1984 said:


> I'm gonna Kawadakick your ass.
> 
> Childress, Lovey Smith & Wade are all pretty fuckin bad coaches.


Saw that Bears game last night.

I'd be pissed, too.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Where would Phillips go if he got fired would anyone pick him up


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Steelers won, i'm happy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Why the fuck didn't Lovie review that clear cut TD? Oh he's a moron, that's right.

Wade can still be a DC somewhere, he's not totally clueless there. The man is just not a Head Coach.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Mike McCarthy is a damn good coach, if I do say so myself.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He's a fat sack of shit.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Cowboys are kicking there own ass right now


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

:lmao Bet you wish you went for the FG now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No.

Dallas can't win this game.

NYG quit when Dallas did earlier.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Dallas has a pretty tough schedule ahead as well. Without Romo it is going to be very tough to get any wins, but they do have great receivers.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Wonder if Jones will have the balls to drop Romo and pick up a QB with the top 5 pick he's gonna have.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Is there anyone good this year? I haven't seen them. Cam Newton?

That's the only guy I'd want, otherwise get an O lineman.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OH God that game was a mess. 

First the Giants were practically giving the game away with turnovers. Then they came back and DOMINATED quarters 2 & 3, and even knocked out Tony Romo. And then in the 4th Quarter, they could not put the game away with dumb turnovers again. This probably should have been a 41-7 game, but the Giants are their own worst enemies. Awful Awful playing down the stretch. BUT, we WON!!! Fourth Straight win!!! It feels great, and Dallas, your season is done guys! Even if Romo wasn't hurt, I'd be saying that. So it feels great to take the number one spot in the NFC East and pretty much knock out one of our foes for the season. Feeling good right now!

But Giants! You gotta learn how to put these things away! I still don't think we're the best team in the NFC because of this.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas's season was done after Minnesota really, and probably Tennessee. Fuck that let's face it, unless you're supremely talented, you start 0-2 you're fucked.

Giants are fortunate. They turn the ball over 5 times against a good team they'll get smoked.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

If the Giants cut the turnovers and penalties down, they would've fucking killed this team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

And if they do it against a good team, they get destroyed themselves.

NYG did kill Dallas even with 5 turnovers GD. Dallas isn't good though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Haha, Cowboys suck.

I enjoy every second of their misery. Which really has lasted for a decade-plus. Suck it, America.


Apologies to MrMister. U cool. Just fucking hate your team with a passion.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMister said:


> WWF said:
> 
> 
> > Let's hope Moore can be this consistently good from here on out.
> ...


Who's laughing now? :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

-yeah1992- said:


> If the Giants cut the turnovers and penalties down, they would've fucking killed this team.


Yep, absolutely. Giants were beating themselves at points. We gave them about 20pts just off of Turnovers. Totally insane. 



MrMister said:


> Giants are fortunate. They turn the ball over 5 times against a good team they'll get smoked.


Uh, yeah. Absolutely. Giants the last few years have been either bad or heart attack inducing as they make it harder on themselves. I am losing my mind just thinking about tonight, lol.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Your hate of the Cowboys is understandable Mikey, it comes with being a Dallas fan.



WWF said:


> Who's laughing now? :lmao


I guess we both are. I'm still laughing at you.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nah, Panthers are better than the 'Boys.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep, I said that earlier in the thread. You can go look for that too I suppose.

I said Dallas sucked weeks ago though. It's nothing new.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey man, Carolina and Dallas can still make the playoffs. WE CAN DO IT.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fuck that we can play for teh NFC CHAMPIONSHIP!


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Winner loses to the Jets in the Super Bowl who's with me?!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Fuck that we can play for teh NFC CHAMPIONSHIP!


See ya there, buddy. KITNA VS. MOORE~!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF said:


> See ya there, buddy. KITNA VS. MOORE~!


:lmao

Kitna might not make it through the season either. It might be Stephen McGee WHO!?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Heh, Stephen McGee vs. Tony Pike, then. That'd be quite the match-up; Pike can't even throw 20 yards.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I would rather see Raiders/Bucs in this year's superbowl then see any of that. Then again, it would be a good laugh.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The amazing futility would be worth the lulz no doubt WWF.

Both might be smarter than Jay Cutler though.

Bucs and Raiders aren't that bad. Dallas is far worse than both.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Raiders vs Bucs in the Super Bowl= MASSIVE ratings.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's a SB rematch, the world would watch!

I saw Raheem Morris, the coach of the Bucs say that Tampa Bay is the best team in the NFC.

Anyone think he's wrong?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Maybe they'd be if they had a RB.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I think he is wrong. Falcons look like the best in the NFC right now. NFC is just a big mess though, nothing is clear in that conference.

How about Rams vs Browns? Bradford vs probably all three Brown QBs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd love a Bradford vs. McCoy Super Bowl, but when both are better please. I'm being serious here too btw.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

If that were to happen I'd root for the Rams, fuck the "Mangenius".


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

yeah1983 said:


> Winner loses to the Jets in the Super Bowl who's with me?!


No just no.


Steelers > Jets


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Ya they both look like they have promising futures and even their teams can get more good young prospects then they will be set in a couple of years, but I'd rather see the Colts in the next 30 Superbowls.

I say Niners vs Cowboys would probably be the most lulzy NFC championship ever. Who would cost themselves the game more to make the other win.

Oh god we're playing the Texans again next week and I still don't our run defense is prepared enough to stop Foster.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

-yeah1992- said:


> No just no.
> 
> 
> Steelers > Jets


I think you're a little confused GD you see this is the less than symbol <, you used the greater than symbol. I really do think the Jets are better than Pittsburgh though, they're good but we have more weapons on offense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

NYJ and Pittsburgh will come down to special teams.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I think its obvious that the very best teams are in the AFC right now. Baltimore, Pittsburgh, New York (Jets that is), New England, & maybe the Indianapolis & Tennessee. 

The NFC has been a struggle for dominance all season long. Cowboys were supposed to basically run away with it, but then they fall off a mountain. One week the Saints are the best, but then they suck. One week the Falcons are the best, then they get their asses kicked. One week the Eagles are the best, but then they lose this week. Bears start off undefeated and now they are just a mess. One week the Packers are the clear cut best, then they get injuries left & right. And this week, the Giants have basically been anointed the best team in the NFC. Trust me, I LOVE the G-Men and having the number one spot is cool, but they make way too many mistakes to be considered the undisputed best in the conference. Tonight's game proved that, especially down the stretch.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I hate to admit it but you're right the Giants really are the best team in the NFC, they get after the QB and Ahmad Bradshaw is playing great right now if only 'ol Head Wound Manning weren't their QB.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I like to think Ravens are the best team in the NFL right now considering they beat the Jets AND the Steelers, no I don't care that Big Ben wasn't there.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

It's still early for me to commit to a super bowl prediction. i'm thinking around late january, i could give a real solid prediction.

Giants have a nasty, nasty defense ... but Eli still frightens me. Super Bowl ring, and all.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm so disappointed with the 49ers right now. We are clearly regressing and it seems that we can't find ways to win the game. Its so sad because this team is one of the most talented team its had in years. If we dont salvage this season in a good note, I'm afraid Singletary is not right to coach the team. I can't believe the Cowboys are horrible too. They're so talented yet they're in the same boat as the 49ers.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

rofl Romo.

Jets and Steelers are definitely the two best teams if you look at their performances, Ravens are just inconsistent as shit, they were gifted a win against the Steelers and were lucky to be up against a rust Jets in the first game, but then barely got past the Browns and Bills...kinda shows their level really.

Then I'd probably still have the Colts as the third best despite their losses, but yeah, it's fucking Peyton, it's fucking nuts how huge some NFC teams were built but like at the moment, your 5 best teams are all in the AFC, although there is some weird injury curse for the NFC this year, Sidney Rice, Bush/Thomas, Vick, Romo, Packers being destroyed by injuries...just rofl.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

It's got to the point where things are so fucked for the Cowboys, I don't even care anymore. 

If Wade Phillips is still our coach next year, I will have a serious mental breakdown.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Wade is on his final days. I don't think he makes it to week 10.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Is it a surprise that the cowboys are where they are at. By firing the coach it only puts them in the same position they are already in. They expect to get all these players and a coach to work miracles. They need time to meld and everyone puts the team on gah damn pedestal every season and expects a championship, when all the team needs is time. Sorry cowboy fans, but they can't win them all. I'll never understand why there are so many cowboy fans, they are not the same team that won those championships years ago.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBt2JFdEW5w&feature=sub


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I still think NE is a dark horse. I don't know how a team with Tom Brady is a darkhorse, but they are. If their D can get their shit together, they could be dominant. I love their O.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

yeah1983 said:


> I hate to admit it but you're right the Giants really are the best team in the NFC, they get after the QB and Ahmad Bradshaw is playing great right now if only 'ol Head Wound Manning weren't their QB.


What are you talking about? Eli's in the upper-echelon of QBs.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Falcons are the best team in the NFC, I don't care if they lost or not against the Eagles.

Roddy White will cause problems to some teams.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There is no best team in the NFC, there are just a few pretty good teams, nothing like there is in the AFC. With the Giants ability to fuck up the QB, they have to be in the discussion. Of course the QB's they've fucked up were against Chicago, Carolina, and Dallas. I can't speak for Carolina, but Chicago and Dallas have TERRIBLE offensive lines.

Anyway, the Dallas Cowboys are still in delusional mode. They said a few weeks ago it wasn't time to panic or get desperate. Delusional. They think because they "cameback" last night that there is still a chance to make the playoffs. Delusional. They're talking up John Kitna as if he's good. Delusional. I understand that positive thinking is good, but sometimes positive thinking is not realistic and things that are wrong are denied. This is bad.

This team was done two weeks ago. The offensive line is terrible, and the defense is obviously not good enough to stop anyone consistently. All those weapons on offense don't mean shit if you can't block for them. The O line needs a complete overhaul, EVERY position needs to be replaced.

Even with a good head coach, Dallas will still suck unless they address the offensive line. Of course a good head coach will realize this and get it done.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Atlanta's defense is predicated on turnovers. They give up A LOT of yards per game (356 ypg - 24th in NFL). But not that many points (19 ppg - 9th). 

New York is stingy as fuck on yards (263 ypg - 2nd in NFL). But they give up a fair share of points. (21.9 ppg - 19th). 

Here is how their stats are like that ....

Atlanta = +5 in turnovers/giveways

NY Giants = -5 in turnovers/giveways

The game is simple. If Atlanta isn't getting turnovers, they're going to get worked. If New York isn't giving away turnovers, they're going to be tough to score upon.



> Anyway, the Dallas Cowboys are still in delusional mode. They said a few weeks ago it wasn't time to panic or get desperate. Delusional. They think because they "cameback" last night that there is still a chance to make the playoffs. Delusional. They're talking up John Kitna as if he's good. Delusional. I understand that positive thinking is good, but sometimes positive thinking is not realistic and things that are wrong are denied. This is bad.
> 
> This team was done two weeks ago. The offensive line is terrible, and the defense is obviously not good enough to stop anyone consistently. All those weapons on offense don't mean shit if you can't block for them. The O line needs a complete overhaul, EVERY position needs to be replaced.
> 
> Even with a good head coach, Dallas will still suck unless they address the offensive line. Of course a good head coach will realize this and get it done.


If the Cowboys don't commit to a running system, they're going to continue to struggle.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Scoring defense and turnovers is all that matters. Yards/gm is pretty much meaningless.

Dallas can't commit to a running game with the offensive line they have. The O line isn't good enough. This is why they need five new, better O lineman.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Yep. Turnovers are important. But come January, you're going to be facing teams that are much more systematic, and cautious with the ball. Meaning, less opportunities for turnovers. That's where your bend-but-don't-break defense will get torched. The turnovers they rely on ... they won't be there. 

I'm always skeptical of a defense that lives by that philosophy. And yes, I'm well aware of who our defending champions are, and how their defense performed. :side:

Re: Cowboys. Revamping the offensive line is a must. However, with the proper system, the deficiencies of talent can be masked. It's possibly a new system for the Cowboys could improve their running game without rebuilding the o-line. Of course, with the Cowboys they'll have the money and means to do whatever they need to do that offensive line good. Whether it's a new offensive-coordinator or new players.

Logan Mankins would be a good start.

Also hiring Mike Mularkey away from Atlanta as the new OC, wouldn't be bad.

Dallas needs to realize this. Tony Romo isn't _that_ good. He can do things well, but I don't see a Super Bowl QB. They need to provide adequate support. And I'm not talking good WRs and TEs. It's time for a good run offense. 

I don't think it's a coincidence that Tony Romo's lone playoff came with the support of a top ten run offense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Turnovers usually decide playoffs really. Teams are often evenly matched and good enough to capitalize on the turnover. That's why it's a cliche to say turnovers decide games. It's almost always true. Defenses that force the ball early, and/or ambush with disguised coverages are the defensive schemes that rule this league. That's because these schemes force mistakes and cause turnovers. Even solid defenses will give up yards to today's offenses, the rules heavily favor the offense. Those same defenses that force turnovers are the ones that play deep into January.

Bend but don't break isn't something I like personally, but as long as it takes the ball away, it works. Of course you're right, it's a double edged sword. If you can't take the ball away it's game over. 

As for Dallas' offensive system, I don't like it at all. It might actually be good if Dallas could execute a screen pass. You have to have good, somewhat mobile offensive linemen to do this however. This is obvious, but to execute any offensive system you have to have a good offensive line if you plan on going to the playoffs and having success, and really that's why the game is played.

I prefer a balanced offense that capitalizes on play action after establishing the ground. It's archaic but it fucking works. You get wide open receivers this way. This is why the Chiefs have been so successful this year and why they will continue success as long as they continue to dominate the ground.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I hate Dallas & I hate Tony Romo, but I'm going to defend him based on my own history as a Giants fan. 

We struggled with Eli Manning as our QB. Hell he still makes mistakes. It took a few years, but the guy won us a Super Bowl & was the MVP of the game. But before that, it was hell, even that year we won the Super Bowl we had a lot of headaches. However, Eli got the time to grow as a talent, and eventually evolve into a player that can win championships. 

I think Romo is a very talented player with more upside than Eli had in his earlier years. The problem though? He was anointed as a star way too soon. Sure he had some early success, but he was basically proclaimed one of the best in the game without really proving it with major championships wins or even strong playoff runs. In the years he's been with the Cowboys, he's only won ONE playoff game. 

Now having said that, do I think Romo could lead a team to the Super Bowl? Yeah. But the problem with putting him up on a pedestal long before he was even really tested only magnified his mistakes in the eyes of the media. Going back to his infamous fumble in the Seahawks game, the fall only seemed greater because of how much the media had built him up, when in reality, he did deserve some leeway for A) being a relatively new starter, and B) playing a position (Field Goal Placeholder) that he probably shouldn't have been playing. Here we are a few years later and Tony hasn't lived up to that MASSIVE hype from the media, which not many players could live up too to be honest, and now they are coming down on him twice as hard because they put faith in him & he hasn't delivered, so they looked dumb for showing so much faith in him. If anything, I feel like a lot of the media hype surrounding Dallas (the last few years, it seems like they are ALWAYS Super Bowl picks), its almost led to a feeling of entitlement from the team, which is never the right attitude to have. 

Another part of the Cowboys problems are in the coaching. Again, going back to the Giants, Tiki Barber was NOTORIOUS for Fumbling the ball left & right. Coughlin comes in, the mistakes are corrected, & Tiki becomes a much better player. A player can be talented & a team can be talented, but the Coach has to know how to use all the pieces, put a plan in place, & learn how to correct mistakes when they become constant. Wade Phillips? The guy is a joke, and I think its becoming more and more clear that he just inherited a great team from a great coach & master motivator in Bill Parcells. The Cowboys haven't been able to correct alot of their mistakes, and overtime, it has to fall on the coach. Look at this season: How many close games did they lose because of Penalties? Hell, they had an over celebratory penalty one week and then did it again the next week. Wade Phillips isn't the kind of coach to cut out the mistakes & make it so that the team performs better the next. 

Now getting to Romo specifically, the only bad thing about him as a player, that I've noticed, is his Favre like trait of trying to force a big play when there is no play, and it results in a turnover. Other than that though, you have a guy that when he's hot, can pass the ball at will, and is VERY good at escaping the pressure. I can't tell you how many times I've sat their watching him & thought "that slippery little bastard!". With some time, growth, & development, I think he could be the best QB in the league. But that's the thing. He's not a finished product, but the media & a lot of fans think of him like he is. Give Tony Romo some fine tuning under a competent coaching staff with the current roster of talent he's associated with, and I think you'd have a very dangerous team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Coughlin also has had bad seasons too. We look to success and always forget the failure if someone has won a Super Bowl. It's pretty bogus really.

Romo was an undrafted free agent. What hype was there about him really? He was talked about because he came out of nowhere and he's the QB of the Dallas Cowboys and he doesn't suck. That will always be the case; the media will always talk about a good/decent Dallas QB. He does make bad decisions at times and I don't think he can read a defense like either Manning can. He hasn't had the proper teacher though.

Penalties are on the players, not the coaches. This team was heavily penalized under Parcells, a man who is widely considered to be a great coach. It's ultimately up to the players to get their heads in the game and focus. Coaching can only do so much withe penalties; the player is the only one that can truly eliminate them.

I think Wade is a terrible head coach, but it's not all his fault. A ton of the blame has to go to the players themselves.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Mike "The Situation" Sorrentino and Joe "The Situation" Flacco.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Troy Smith is gonna start this week for the 49ers.. I'll be sure to catch that game since the Browns are on a bye.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow I forgot Troy Smith existed. Good luck with that Niners. It can't be worse right?


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm looking forward to Troy Smith starting actually


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I think i might sell my tickets to the Denver/49ers game now.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> I think i might sell my tickets to the Denver/49ers game now.


Go to the game, how much it cost anyway?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

£56 per person


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

You still going to go, still could be a good game. Who knows maybe Troy Smith will actually have a good game, looks like they will be going to Vernon Davis and Frank Gore a lot more.


----------



## bspence (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't want to go through all these old posts and read, but what is everyones thoughts on the Chiefs? With their running game I see them being very successful this season. Especially in the weak AFC West


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well the Raiders might actually be good too, but yeah the Chiefs look legit to me. As long as their ground game continues to do what it's doing, the Chiefs will cause people problems.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow Raiders could actually win the West.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone could win the West, it is easily the weakest division in the AFC, but right now it is looking like the Chiefs will win it unless Chargers do a huge turn around or if the Raiders can continue to play well.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Damn, Lions are blacked out. I guess I'm gonna have to look for a stream of it somewhere. I'm not missing this game. Not with Stafford back and completely healthy.

Someone wanna help me with some free streams please?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I hate bye weeks..


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Time to see 49er play Denver see you guys later.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Perfect Poster said:


> Damn, Lions are blacked out. I guess I'm gonna have to look for a stream of it somewhere. I'm not missing this game. Not with Stafford back and completely healthy.
> 
> Someone wanna help me with some free streams please?


I cant find anything yet. Ill be watching NFL Red Zone anyways though as ill at least get to see the important stuff live.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok, Dallas. 2-5, baby... let's go! 8*D


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, I found a shitty stream of the Lions. It's bad quality, but its better then nothing.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Mr.King said:


> Wow Raiders could actually win the West.


Over 2 years ago my friend and I made a bet that if the Raiders finish 8-8 or better by the time we graduate high school, I'd give him 20 bucks....


Not looking good for me.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Fuck you Deangelo Hall. Somehow got his feet inside.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Kitna's on FIRE right now.

EDIT: .......... and INTERCEPTION! Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

David Garrard throwing well so far, hopefully Jones Drew has a good game


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I hate when teams run it on 3rd and 1 when the D stuffs the box with more players then you have blockers. Just frustrating. Call a quick pass to a TE to offset the blitz.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

We finally got with the times and upgraded to digital cable last week so I won't be bitching about only getting the Bills games anymore 8*D.

And I'm supposed to get the Lions game, but I'm getting some stupid show about tornadoes so I'm a bit disappointed I don't get to see Stafford's return :/.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Stafford gonna have a good game or bad game you think.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas's offensive line is fucking horrible. I want to fire them more than Wade Phillips.

Dez is money though.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Lets go Jags


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Giant's ain't playing this week, which gives me a bit of a vacation from the stress, lol? Hoping for Skins & Boys to lose today!


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Compared to the offensive lines Kitna played behind in Detroit, our's should make him feel right at home.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice throw and catch.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you Pittsburgh for letting us take Stefan Logan off your hands. He's been a great return man for us this year.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

MJD and Garrard seem to be having a field day in the Big D.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MEGATRON AGAIN! Hopefully we'll be seeing a lot of that connection in the near future.

Fuck you Deangelo. You can't take down Calvin.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Shitt, Calvin now has 6 tds in 6 1/2 games. Plus the 'phantom' TD in week 1, this guy is amazing. Stafford has only 5 completions so far. 3 have been to Calvin. I like the ratio of that.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Jags D-line getting through Boys O-line easily.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Jesus Christ McNabb just went for a 30+ yard gain. Right as we were getting momentum too.

:no:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mr.King said:


> Jags D-line getting through Boys O-line easily.


Don't feel special. Everyone has had their way with the Dallas's O line. Might be the worst unit in the league.

And Perfect Poster, I demand more TDs from Calvin.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

GB/Jets is a total stalemate right now. GB is showing off that their defense is pretty tight.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

1 a game is quite a nice avg, I'd say. I'd like some more targets to him, but you can't hate that he's scoring.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Sam Bradford is gonna be a total fucking stud once they get him some real weapons.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao x a billion at T.O.'s second touchdown catch.*


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

I really don't remember but a few years ago the Cowboys had a great line didn't they? What happened did they lose some players?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

SSSSSSUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

2 sacks on 1 drive. 6.5 on the season. Pro Bowler? Hell yes.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Bradford should be a great one. Even though he went to OU I was always impressed with his play. He's a smart QB.



Mr.King said:


> I really don't remember but a few years ago the Cowboys had a great line didn't they? What happened did they lose some players?


Nah they were never that good, just over hyped. If you're average the media will make you seem far greater than you are here in Dallas.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Mr.King said:


> I really don't remember but a few years ago the Cowboys had a great line didn't they? What happened did they lose some players?


The linemen gained a few years.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Jamaal Charles is raping the Bills. But that's no surprise, really.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

How in the blue hell do you let a guy burn the safties that badly? God damn, complete switch of field position.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Burning safeties is usually blown coverage. Unless that was a rhetorical question.

Cowboys' line still fucking sucks. I'll beat the fuck outta this dead horse too.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Lol at Barber trying to crawl in the end zone when the play was clearly dead.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Fuck me. All 3 of their scoring drives were on few plays. We have to get our heads out of our asses in ST's and not give them such great field position. Punt it out of bounds if you have to. Just don't give them hope for chances to score.

EDIT: Yes, it was rhetorical.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Our line is so terrible it would be hilarious if it wasn't my team...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Just saw that TO TD Sabrina. Crazy shit.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice play good TD


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Clearly Stafford has some rust on him. Hopefully he gets it together soon.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Still gonna stick with Wade, Jerry?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

YOU ARE FUCKING KIDDING ME


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Seriously get rid of Kitna pick someone else up. I mean Jeff Garcia is a free agent just about anyone would do better at this point


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I know Cerbs. This is actually getting comical. That IS an interception from where I'm sitting.

Three drops = three INTs. Bah.

Nah, Mr.King, there aren't really Kitna's fault.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

It's not even fucking Kitna's fault. Kitna is playing out of his mind. Our stupid fucking recievers are tipping them to the defense. THREE FUCKING TIMES. None of them were even slightly Kitna's fault.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Cerbs said:


> It's not even fucking Kitna's fault. Kitna is playing out of his mind. Our stupid fucking recievers are tipping them to the defense. THREE FUCKING TIMES. None of them were even slightly Kitna's fault.


Yeah I looked back at it they weren't his fault. Last week it was the same thing with Cutler and The Bears the receivers stopped running there routes or made dumb moves.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Keep blitzing Wade. It's totally working...

:lmao

LET'S GO RANGERS! chants.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I'll take the offsides on a 4th and 1 when we're gonna kick a 25 yard FG. Thanks Washington. TD to Pettigrew. Stafford finally looked pretty good that drive. I'm happy with a lead. Now don't let them march right down the field again like last time.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

lmao @ "lets go Rangers" chants


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Damn we got lucky that was a penalty otherwise I'd be punching a baby in the face right now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cerbs said:


> lmao @ "lets go Rangers" chants


I think it's safe to say that's never, ever happened at a Cowboys game.

Funny stuff.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow Moreno way to get a Touchdown taken back because of a chop block, you were already having a bad game.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

terrible games on tv here.

packers/jets or cowboys/jaguars.

ugly.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> terrible games on tv here.
> 
> packers/jets or cowboys/jaguars.
> 
> ugly.


Wish I could watch cowboys/jags. At least somebody's scoring there, Jets offense has looked awful thanks to the Packers.

And hey, no FG. Fantastic. :no:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dave Garrard has a perfect passer rating right now. That's right David Garrard is perfect so far...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

meh. blowouts are no fun.

ohay. cowboys with a stop on 3rd and 2. good for them.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

So if the Jags kept playing like this hypothetically would they make the playoffs do you all think


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> meh. blowouts are no fun.
> 
> ohay. cowboys with a stop on 3rd and 2. good for them.


Jags are being nice. If they had run play action Garrard would've passed for a first down.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Panthers are the worst team ever.
It sucks having to homer for them

Thank god I've liked the Colts since 1st grade.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Mr.King said:


> So if the Jags kept playing like this hypothetically would they make the playoffs do you all think


nope. because they're not going to play like this versus other teams.

cowboys are one of the worst teams in the nfl. you shouldn't take what a team does against them too seriously.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Wade has totally lost this team. 

And his BRILLIANT play-calling on defense is just killing me... blitz blitz blitz blitz blitz blitz etc


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Burleson learn to hang onto the ball after the catch dammit. 2nd time in 2 weeks that's happened to you.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i really hope the Cowboys draft Jake Locker.

oh, would that make me laugh...

but knowing my lock, the niners will take him. :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What I find amusing (because any other way and I'm miserable) is that when this team sucks Roy Williams has been good.

Dallas really would have one of the best offenses in the league if they had an offensive line that could block.

Oh yeah and receivers that don't tip the ball right into the secondary's hands...

And they didn't commit a shit ton of penalties.

I can come up with more "if's" I bet.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Troy Smith making playss


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

If they draft anything other than the best Left Tackle in the draft, I will put the bullet in Jerry's head myself.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah with a top 5 pick they HAVE to get the best O lineman, preferably a Left Tackle.

They also need two Guards, and a Right Tackle. I'm fine with Gurode at Center.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Fuck our special teams. Kick the bitch out of bounds. Every damn time it seems they're getting a huge return.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm actually not against the idea of trading Miles Austin for another 1st round pick if it meant getting another good linemen. Pretty sure we could get by with Dez, Roy, and Witten if our QB just had more time to THROW.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Jesus christ Detroit, pull this one out


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I love the Stafford-Calvin connection.

#2 of the DAY!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Go for 2 Detroit!


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Calvin Johnson is a Top 3 receiver imo.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Another interception! Wow.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm pretty fucking pissed I forgot to get my football picks in but i'm even more pissed that the site was down this morning until noon after I remembered to do it. I got screwed out of all of the early games. There goes my lead too.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

This is just a Special Teams extravaganza :lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

FIRE. OUR. SPECIAL. TEAMS. COACH. NOW.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Did the Skins return the kickoff??!!?!

WTF.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

SKINS Return the KICKOFF!!! Detroit always shoots themselves last minute


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cowboys looked as bad as the Minnesota Golden Gophers today, maybe even worse.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Cowboys looked as bad as the Minnesota Golden Gophers today, maybe even worse.


Worse no doubt. I bet the Gophers have a better offensive line. 

Yeah, I'm not letting this go.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Dallas can't even run the ball against Jacksonville. You know you're in the shitter when...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Finally we get a big turnover!


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Eric Berry came up HUGE for the Chiefs.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow Chiefs/Bills game actually exciting. Bill are driving Chiefs intercept it with 20 seconds to go


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Has Green Bay really shut down the Jets, or have the Jets done themselves in today?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Has Green Bay really shut down the Jets, or have the Jets done themselves in today?


Little bit of both, but more so the Jets screwing themselves.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This'll be a huge win for the Packers if they hang on to it. It'll also be the shock of the day for me.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MEGATRON X3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Calvin!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I love Calvin Johnson. I demanded more TDs and I got them.

Go for 2!


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The Chargers were safetied :lmao


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> Little bit of both, but more so the Jets screwing themselves.


Packers deserve a little more credit, at least they fought for the ball unlike the Jets receivers. At least they get the Cowboys next week.

EDIT: Crap, the Jets get Detroit instead of Dallas. When's the last time anyone feared the Lions over the Cowboys?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

KingCrash said:


> Packers deserve a little more credit, at least they fought for the ball unlike the Jets receivers. At least they get the Cowboys next week.


Penalties killed the Jets and the lack of desire to maintain possession, as you noted.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Green Bay will fuck up Dallas. Brandon Jackson will have a career day.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

WOO MOTHER FUCKERS.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Chiefs Bill actually an exciting game at the moment.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

THERE WE GO D!!!!!!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

SSUUUHHH WITH THE FUMBLE RETURN FOR TD!!!!


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

SUH!

Redskins should pray that they don't have to play in Detroit for the next few years.

And wow, the Chiefs still have life.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Jamaal Charles is having a fantastic game. Arguably my best pick in fantasy this year.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Freakn intense KC/Buff game in OT


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I just saw the Suh TD. Made me laugh. He's high steppin and a ******* tries to make him fumble. 

Suh just looks back at him as he goes into the end zone. What a monster.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

C'mon KC


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

If there's been any defensive rookie better then Suh this year, I'd like to meet him. Because, frankly, he's running away with the award right now and we're only halfway through the season.

So glad they didn't take McCoy over him. That would've just been another big Lion draft blunder. Glad to see all 3 of our top picks from the past 3 years, Calvin, Stafford, and Suh, produce BIG TIME to win this game. ST's needs a lot of help, but being able to pull this one out against a team better then us is great. I thought Stafford would make some of a difference, and, even though he didn't play awesome, he played very well for his first start coming off a shoulder injury a few weeks ago. He'll continue to improve with time, gladly.

And KC/Buffalo are 37 seconds away from tieing.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

And Buffalo is still the only winless team in the NFL. I'd feel bad for them, but I'm a Lions fan, so I can't feel much sympathy towards them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Great drive by Cassel to win that game.

Earl Thomas and Eric Berry have been pretty damn good as rookies. Not sure they're better than Suh, but it's pretty much impossible to compare a D lineman to safeties.

Buffalo might be winless but Dallas is the worst team.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Despite the Saints off the a lackluster start, I think tonight's game is crucial for the Steelers. To go into New Orleans on Halloween night and win would really cement the team as the elite in the NFL. With that said, I'm expecting Brees to go crazy and Ben to go crazy with a shoot out ensuing.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Staffords statline makes me a happy camper. He pretty much brought exactly what I expected + he got us a big score late in the game. The guy has only 12 starts, but he might be the 2nd best QB in the division right now. I don't know if that's saying something about Stafford or Favre and Cutler.

But yeah, happy faces by me right now. .


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Wtf kind of challenge is that Childress?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

We won. Nice. :side:


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> I just saw the Suh TD. Made me laugh. He's high steppin and a ******* tries to make him fumble.
> 
> Suh just looks back at him as he goes into the end zone. What a monster.


Almost a Leon Lett play...


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Childress is the most retarded coach in the NFL.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Good win by the 49ers today. Could have played better but made plays when we needed them. Oh, and HOW THE HELL IS IT ROUGHING THE PASSER WHEN THE PASSER STILL HAS THE BALL


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Johnson with the nice TD getting away from the Chargers. Expected the Titans to win, but didn't expect them to be up 19-7.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TKOK™ said:


> Good win by the 49ers today. Could have played better but made plays when we needed them. Oh, and HOW THE HELL IS IT ROUGHING THE PASSER WHEN THE PASSER STILL HAS THE BALL


Helmet to helmet? Any shot to head will draw a flag on the QB. Any slam to the ground will draw a flag on a QB.

Also, Chris Johnson is fucking amazing. I know this is not a revolutionary idea, but just watch his 29 yard TD. Greatness.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Good Touchdown by Chris Johnson. Raider up 10-0 to.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

In a game as close as Vikings/Pats you have to take the FG, AP stopped on 4 & Goal.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

KingCrash said:


> In a game as close as Vikings/Pats you have to take the FG, AP stopped on 4 & Goal.


Yep you kick it or run a play action pass there. The percentage of a play action working there is much higher than gaining two or three yards on the ground.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Old Man Favre just got killed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Broken jaw? I think so.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't think I've ever seen Favre get hurt that bad. 

The streak looks to be finished.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Vikings are pissed they didn't go for the field go earlier now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Eyes closed, fetal position. He's in tremendous pain. That has to be a severe jaw/chin injury.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I think Favre needs to retire or risk getting killed.

That wasn't pretty.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

They're calling it a lacerated chin.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well I'm sure it is lacerated lol. A cut doesn't make a grown man curl up and close his eyes, especially one as tough as Favre. I'm not a Favre fan at all, but the man is incredibly tough.

This is how I saw him leaving the game, being forced off, literally carried away.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

It's nice to see that Kansas City finally has some competition in the West. The Raiders will be .500 by the end of the day and the Chargers could very well be on their way to 3-5.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah I'm sure it's worse than that. They gotta make sure all the reporters have something to speculate on this week. 


Great series by New England. Nice long demoralizing drive.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DH said:


> It's nice to see that Kansas City finally has some competition in the West. The Raiders will be .500 by the end of the day and the Chargers could very well be on their way to 3-5.


The AFC West might not be as bad as we all thought after all.



Cerbs said:


> Yeah I'm sure it's worse than that. They gotta make sure all the reporters have something to speculate on this week.
> 
> 
> Great series by New England. Nice long demoralizing drive.


Yeah I figured you weren't totally buying the "lacerated chin" bit. They almost never tell how severe something is during a game. Often you'll hear "sprain" when in actuality it's a tear.

I fear a confident New England team. So should everyone else whose teams are actually good.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Oakland won, Chiefs won and Chargers probably will, games not over yet.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Brad Childress is going to be catching all kinds of heat this week. For playing Favre AND that stupid fucking decision not to kick the feild goal.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The non field goal turned out to be a non factor though. It was still stupid.

If you go for it, you run a play action pass. New England has no choice but to swarm AP there, which would leave someone wide open.

Childress did everything wrong there. He and Wade are guaranteed to be fired at some point.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice throw and catch.

Tampa scores.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That was a great hit there by Tampa.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Tampa won this.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Dallas and Buffalo needs to start winning so the Bengals can get the first pick. *


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Dallas and Buffalo needs to start winning so the Bengals can get the first pick. *


Who do you want the Bengals to draft?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Dallas and Buffalo needs to start winning so the Bengals can get the first pick. *


Never! That shit is ours!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mr.King said:


> Who do you want the Bengals to draft?


*Defense, defense, defense and then maybe a little defense. 

Not sure about what specific player they would go after if they had the number one pick though. 

I'm not to savvy when it comes to those things.... but I can tell you what a nickel defense is. *


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

INTERCEPTION!!!


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

:lmao Derrick Anderson


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What a run by Blount.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Bucs in playoffs? Do you think they will make it?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It could happen, the NFC is pretty bad this year. They've found ways to win close games.

We're assuming the Bucs win this...


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeah minute to go Cardinals could come back and score a FG or Touchdown not likely but possible.

Cardinals look like a circus today half the time


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fitz is hatin it without Warner. Well everyone in Arizona is really.

Bucs and Falcons next week for the South lead.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Fitz is hatin it without Warner. Well everyone in Arizona is really.
> 
> Bucs and Falcons next week for the South lead.


Wouldn't shock me if Fitz asks for a trade at the end of the season.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Bet Cardinal fans wish that Warner was back.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fitz to New England. The thought horrifies me.

EDIT: Saw Favre talking so I guess it was just a nasty cut.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Fitz to New England. The thought horrifies me.


I don't think it will happen but they do have 2 1st round picks 2 2nd round picks and 3 3rd round picks


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They seem to be most likely if a trade does happen due to those plethora of picks they've amassed.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fitz & Brady together would be scary.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Question: What the hell was Shanahan thinking in putting Grossman in for the 2 minute drive for the Redskins? Did he honestly think that Grossman could help the skins win?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Defense, defense, defense and then maybe a little defense.
> 
> Not sure about what specific player they would go after if they had the number one pick though.
> 
> I'm not to savvy when it comes to those things.... but I can tell you what a nickel defense is. *


Really? I was thinking you guys should go for a Quarterback, a Quarterback, and then maybe another Quarterback. Carson Palmer just isn't meeting expectations to say the least.

But you guys desperately need safeties, and maybe a halfback in the mid-early rounds. A defensive lineman also wouldn't hurt.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Steelers offensive coordinator needs to be fired.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Did they run three straight times down there? I was switching between this game and the World Series.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Did they run three straight times down there? I was switching between this game and the World Series.


Yes, the 2nd and 3rd down runs were identical. You're on the inch mark with Big Ben and pull that shit?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Polamalu has been having a great game thus far. 

I don't mind defensive battles, to be honest.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Does Polamalu ever have a bad game? I guess for his standard of play maybe, but his bad day is coveted by everyone in the league.

We'll probably see some points in the second half when both teams adjust to what's going on in this game.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Does Polamalu ever have a bad game? I guess for his standard of play maybe, but his bad day is coveted by everyone in the league.
> 
> We'll probably see some points in the second half when both teams adjust to what's going on in this game.


He's just been flying around like a crazy man, even more so than usual.

And we need a TD badly before the half. The crowd is still too excited.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

In the 4th quarter we will see the first TD.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

*sighs*

Reed needs to be cut. I can't believe we wanted him so badly that we franchise tagged him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He used to be good, but obviously his head is not right. You can't have a kicker whose head is not right.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

He was clutch in our Super Bowl year, but he cost us games last year, and cost us the Baltimore game this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tomlin is awesome. So jealous.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Watch Garrett Hartley miss this Field Goal.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Did not expect a 3-3 game at half time


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Troy's hits turn me on as almost as much as Peyton Manning does.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> Troy's hits turn me on as almost as much as Peyton Manning does.


Haha. Ed Reeds and Ray Lewis's do it for me


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Polamalu's acceleration is what makes his hits so nasty. He's fun to watch, that's for sure.

And I know you need to run the ball somewhat, but the Saints should quit now imo.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Another 1 and 20


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Who makes the call to go for it on 4th and 4 when you're only down 3?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

That was some nice pass interference on Sanders by hooking his arm. Good thing it was called :no:.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I said the first TD would be in the 4th quarter.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm going to block this game out of my memory regardless of the result


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Where would we be this year without Mendenhall?

Fuckin' right.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice Run and block.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Jesus christ, Brees better be saying some prayers that he's playing behind such a great O-Line.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Damn nice play! Didn't see it coming.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sharper.

Jame Harrison wants to KILL Brees.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Good Ol' Brees.

Troy gave him a nasty hit on that TD.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I was hoping the Madden Curse would have continued with Brees tonight, but I guess that wasn't the case :hmm:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Brees might trump the Curse. I thought the only man bad enough to do that was Ray Lewis though.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

IDK about that.

Gregg Williams is a Blitzing Machine.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Brees might trump the Curse. I thought the only man bad enough to do that was Ray Lewis though.


Fitzgerald managed to do it.

Edit: FML. Meh, 1 pick is better than 4 ;D


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FUCK!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So what I learned today is that there is absolutely no dominant team this year. The Lombardi Trophy is completely up for grabs.

NOLA should be pretty fucking crazy tonight.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Good job Big Ben!*


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> FUCK!


Umm ... you're a Saints fan


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice pass defense, Steelers. 

I kind of expected the Saints to come out looking to prove something, but Jesus Christ was our pass defense embarrassing.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I said FUCK at the interception because I was shocked it happened, not because I was upset by it.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> Nice pass defense, Steelers.
> 
> I kind of expected the Saints to come out looking to prove something, but Jesus Christ was our pass defense embarrassing.


That and the fact that their O-Line was doing a good job with our pass rush.

And typically, FUCK means you're upset or mad, but okay.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Give a good to great QB time and he'll beat the best pass defense every time. Pressure wins games, and Pittsburgh's overall failure to do so got them beat.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*And the Bengals total lack of pressure is why they lose game after game...*


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Today was good.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *And the Bengals total lack of pressure is why they lose game after game...*


Carson usually has something to do with it too.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Carson usually has something to do with it too.


Last week he had a killer game but its true he usually is in some way


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Carson usually has something to do with it too.


*I think he should try throwing left handed for a game and see how it goes.*


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hobFXy6_uFI


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *And the Bengals total lack of pressure is why they lose game after game...*


I think the Bengals' problem is similar to Dallas'. WAY too much hype.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Did the best in my pool this week. Went 10-3, only game I regret picking is Washington over Detroit. Washington really isn't that good...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I somehow picked Washington also. thought that the game would be like a touchdown difference.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

That was an ugly Chiefs game, but by far, the most thrilling game I have ever seen. Game ended with 5 seconds left to go in OT. Doesn't get more exciting than that.

In all honesty, Buffalo should have won this game. I'm not sure what Chan Gailey was trying to do. Buffalo has the ball at KC's 42 and they go 5 WRs - empty backfield. It's like he wanted his kicker to make it only from long range..


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

The Immortal CJ said:


> Did the best in my pool this week. Went 10-3, only game I regret picking is Washington over Detroit. Washington really isn't that good...


Best part of the Washington game was Shanahan putting in Wrecks GROSS-man, and him proceeding to fumble on the first play for a TD return.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Went to my first NFL match at Wembley last night, shame the Broncos lost, but the experience of it was absolutely phenomenal


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMister said:


> So what I learned today is that there is absolutely no dominant team this year. The Lombardi Trophy is completely up for grabs.
> 
> NOLA should be pretty fucking crazy tonight.


I don't think their dominant, but right now I believe the Pats are the best team in the NFL. This was the same team that people felt were going to go downhill. Plus, give credit to the organization for setting up the future: cause in the 2011 draft they have 8 draft picks in the first 4 rounds.

Other thoughts:

- Even though they are winless, I believe the Bills are no the worst team. I do feel bad for them cause they have been playing so hard and are still winless.

- Thank you Brees! 

- Very happy that Singletary got another win. I really like the guy and want him to be a successful coach. I always thought that he was going to punch someone before the season ended (if things continued to go downhill) haha.

- Oh and my Ravens had a good week too: they get much needed rest, plus The Steelers/Jets lost.

- I do feel bad seeing Favre getting carted off the field. Now, as a player I do think Favre is gutsy and tough. But, I don't put him on a pedestal like other people do. Favre can win you games, but he can just as quickly lose you games too.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Best part of the Washington game was Shanahan putting in Wrecks GROSS-man, and him proceeding to fumble on the first play for a TD return.


Whenever you need points, Rex Grossman is never the answer, even as bad as McNabb played at the end of the game. Shanahan's reason was just as laughable.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

KingCrash said:


> Whenever you need points, Rex Grossman is never the answer, even as bad as McNabb played at the end of the game. Shanahan's reason was just as laughable.


I was laughing when that happen. Plus, this move is going to have lasting effects. Skins are going into a bye week, and you know the media will keep on harping on it: asking the players about the move. Plus, McNabb is very likable in the locker room and the players are definitely going to be questioning their coach even more.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

:lmao Moss just got waived by the Vikings. What a year for Moss and a stunner from the Vikings.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Come on, Steelers.

You don't usually sign people like Moss, but come on.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, that's what happens when you're ignorant.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well if you bring in Moss you probably have to try and make him a major part of the offense or just like yesterday he'll go off and whine to the media or just not try on the field as hard as he could. Plus there's the issue of him wanting a new contract, so a top 5 team like the Steelers really doesn't need that kind of headache.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Bears sign Moss.

Interesting if Cincinnati signed Moss


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

KingCrash said:


> Well if you bring in Moss you probably have to try and make him a major part of the offense or just like yesterday he'll go off and whine to the media or just not try on the field as hard as he could. Plus there's the issue of him wanting a new contract, so a top 5 team like the Steelers really doesn't need that kind of headache.


I can dream, damn it!

Wonder if he maybe heads to a team like the Chiefs.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

He does talk about how much he loves NE, but I doubt they want him back.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> He does talk about how much he loves NE, but I doubt they want him back.


They can't get him back anyways. Since he's on waivers, I think New England is the last team on the list so every team in the league would have to pass on him.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Maybe the Rams pick him up to go for the NFC West this year. The Bengals would be the best story though with the collection of the 3 Divas.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

C'mon Broncos.

Pick Randy up.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> They can't get him back anyways. Since he's on waivers, I think New England is the last team on the list so every team in the league would have to pass on him.


you think someone is going to pay the rest of that contract when he has been a jackass all year? i think its more likely he gets picked up by someone for vet min. after he clears waivers. if someone wants to pay him that contract when he can go off like he did last night at any time more power to them.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Cowboys are one of the listed teams that are eying Moss.

last thing they need is another WR.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> you think someone is going to pay the rest of that contract when he has been a jackass all year? i think its more likely he gets picked up by someone for vet min. after he clears waivers. if someone wants to pay him that contract when he can go off like he did last night at any time more power to them.


Yeah, somebody will pick him up off waivers. The potential reward is too great for a team like the Rams or the Bears to pass up on.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah, I would be shocked if the Pats get him back. Plus, honestly I think the Pats are better off without Moss. Their back to playing like the old Pats. The team that won 3 Superbowls.

But, a team will pick up Moss. Don;t know which one though.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> Yeah, somebody will pick him up off waivers. The potential reward is too great for a team like the Rams or the Bears to pass up on.


and then they pay him the remainder of his 6.4mil contract and he holds a press conference like yesterday, gives no effort(like last night) and they are stuck paying him for nothing? it didn't even take a month for minnesota to get sick of him.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Sam Bradford would like a weapon to throw to. St. Louis might be the best fit.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> and then they pay him the remainder of his 6.4mil contract and he holds a press conference like yesterday, gives no effort(like last night) and they are stuck paying him for nothing? it didn't even take a month for minnesota to get sick of him.


Teams are desperate and who knows, there's always that chance that Randy freaking Moss shows up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Moss should be in St. Louis, San Diego, or Tennessee. If he clears waivers New England will resign him.



Hajime No Blasko said:


> Cowboys are one of the listed teams that are eying Moss.
> 
> last thing they need is another WR.


I'm not surprised. Jerry Jones rues the day he passed on Moss. It still haunts him on how Dallas might've won more Super Bowls in the lat 90s.

I'd take Moss but then we'd have to trade Miles Austin for draft picks.

I'd rather have Austin actually. He's better than Moss at this point in Moss's career.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Manning to Moss might get me hard.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Shanahan has a new excuse for benching McNabb:

He said that McNabb was not in good enough shape to do the 2 minute drill. Saying that McNabb has had hamstring injuries for five weeks and didn't have the "cardiovascular endurance" to stay on the field with the game on the line. Though, McNabb did rush for 45 yards (which was a team high).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Shanahan has lost his fucking mind. Not for benching McNabb, but for putting Grossman in the game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Apparently it was Childress' decision to waive him, too. Gotta love him!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So Minnesota just gave away a third round pick because of Childress.

Why the fuck does he still have his job?

Speaking of fired, Wade clearly wants to be fired. If you fire Wade then I guess Garrett becomes head coach. I'd rather just suffer with Wade for now thanks.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Childress will be in Dallas next year :side:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I wish we waived Childress and kept Moss. Go to hell Brad.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Childress will be in Dallas next year :side:


You can burn in Hell for thinking that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Uh, John Fox will be available...?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The Cowboys fans will talk themselves into thinking they can get Cowher.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We will? Why would we want Cowher anyway? That's one overrated dude right there.

It's all about the Dungy.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

They probably can. He wants to return to coaching.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

WWF said:


> Apparently it was Childress' decision to waive him, too. Gotta love him!


Yeah, Childress reportedly told players Moss isn't the kinda guy they wanted there , even though Moss is well liked with other teammates. Childress is a coach that is losing his power. He knows he can't overtake Favre, so he'll handle the only thing he can, and that's with this waiver.

This is the same dumb ass that played chauffeur for Favre twice.

I do hate Cowher, but think Dungy should return to coaching. He is the type of coach that could have a positive impact on any team.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

This might mean the return of Sidney Rice, or is he on IR?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Still on IR I think.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, once you're put on IR, you don't come off. Thought they put him on the PUP list.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mort is saying Moss hasn't even been released yet, not officially.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Who could have predicted that the Bucs would be 5-2 after 8 games, i know most of the teams they have beat havent been that great but hey that capitalized on there opportunities & im one happy Bucs fan right now


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Mort is saying Moss hasn't even been released yet, not officially.


He'll probably be gone tomorrow. I doubt even as clueless as Childress is he would do this without talking it over with management and the owner.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

WWF said:


> Well, once you're put on IR, you don't come off. Thought they put him on the PUP list.


he's on the pup


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LOL at the Vikings and general outrage at the team this year. Only thing different this year is they happened to implode pre-postseason. This is nothing new. Although WTF is up with the defence. I blame Jared Allen cutting his mullet off, motherfucker is like Samson.

Now those ...got ass motherfuckers from Wisconsin are gonna win the division and that makes me upset. We need a MIRACUTLER! And Let's go Lions while were at it, no joke they've impressed me the most in our division despite being 2-5 (or whatever).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jared Allen has one sack. That front four can't apply pressure anymore. In a 4-3 your front four has to get to the QB or you have total failure.

It is the cutting of the mullet no doubt.

I don't believe in MiraCutlers at all. Better hope Detroit can win the rest of their games if you want the Packers to not win the North.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Total Failure is the Minnesota sports team mission statement.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Twins have won before. Of course that was awhile ago, but they got it done.

Were the North Stars any good before we stole them? You could have them back if it was up to me.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

In the fantasy head to head I'm down one point and we both have a player from tonights game to go 
I have reggie wayne and he has schaub hoping for a few texan interceptions tonight 
Poor pass defence lets hope wayne can get some yardage


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They were total failures completely bending over for the Yankee's again this year, and to be completely honest I hate Yankee's fans even more than I hate Packers fans (which mean they also should be universally exterminated, especially the bandwaggoners). I don't like that a team that has the funds to simply buy out the best talent they can possibly get but I understand it even though I think its really fucked up and unfair but even worse is how spoiled those stuck up ...gots get. I just can't respect a single one of them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What about Kirby Puckett though?

Over/under at 75 for tonight's game. I'm just making that up, no idea what the official one is.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> We will? Why would we want Cowher anyway? That's one overrated dude right there.
> 
> It's all about the Dungy.


Cowher overrated? Nah. Went to 2 Super Bowls, won 1, and probably goes to a 3rd/wins 2nd if he doesn't retire.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I was just talking shit because Haysticks said what he did.

Cowher is a good coach and Dallas would be lucky to get him.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Leslie Frazier IMO.

And Childress needs to be slowly dipped into a vat of acid, but i've saying that for 3+ years now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft would be an upgrade from Brad Childress.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

She allegedly has boobs and a fat ass so yeah whats your point? The Golden Gophers right now have a better coach than the Vikings (and they don't have a coach).

Personally i'm hoping for Craig T. Nelson & Jerry Van **** to coach the Vikings next year. Then i'd actually be a fan.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

She knows more about football than Childress is my point. I guess that's an unintentional insult to her though, so sorry Sabrina.

Dauber made that show. He has to be on the staff too.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

the over/under for tonight is 51.

seems low. gimme the ovah.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah that does seem low. Do they know something we don't? 

It's gotta be over 51. Of course since both D's are terrible and both offenses are quite good that probably means low scoring seeing how this crazy season has gone.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

And i'm just saying boobs and a large ass are an improvement over a bald midget with a mustashe.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep. That goes without saying though.

Is he really a midget though? :lmao I mean I never noticed he was short at all, but then I never cared.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I noticed this week when he was standing next to BRENT FAVRE and BRENT looked about 10 inches taller and I think he is 6'1 or 6'2.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Why are you capitalizing 'BRENT'? Why are you even spelling it BRENT? 

Childress is 6' apparently. Maybe BRENT FAVRE was on stilts or something.

You should still call him a midget though, mentally he is.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

InYourFace said:


> Who could have predicted that the Bucs would be 5-2 after 8 games, i know most of the teams they have beat havent been that great but hey that capitalized on there opportunities & im one happy Bucs fan right now


I'm pretty sure nobody expected them to be 5-2 after _8_ games, unless someone think's they'll tie next game. 

But yeah, they've taken advantage of their easy schedule. Do I think they'll make the playoffs? No. ATL and NO, plus GB, are the best teams in the NFC. However, it's good to see teams like Tampa, Oakland, St. Louis, and the Lions be competitive this year.



McQueen said:


> LOL at the Vikings and general outrage at the team this year. Only thing different this year is they happened to implode pre-postseason. This is nothing new. Although WTF is up with the defence. I blame Jared Allen cutting his mullet off, motherfucker is like Samson.
> 
> Now those ...got ass motherfuckers from Wisconsin are gonna win the division and that makes me upset. We need a MIRACUTLER! And Let's go Lions while were at it, no joke they've impressed me the most in our division despite being 2-5 (or whatever).


If they somehow beat NY next week (which isn't out of the question, but I don't think they will) I'll be on the comeback bandwagon. This team, if they play like they did yesterday, can end 8-8, which won't be good enough for the playoffs, but enough to make me excited for next year.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The Lions' problem was Matt Stafford getting hurt. It wasn't their fault, obviously, but considering 4 of their 5 losses were extremely close games, a healthy starting Quarterback would have easily made the difference. However, Shaun Hill played pretty well considering.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I'd agree with that. I mean, you could clearly tell this team was much more confident with Matthew at QB then Hill. Plus, Calvin had 10+ targets in 45 attempts, which is the ratio that should be happening. I think Matt was one of the main reasons why we pulled that one out yesterday. Sure, Shannahan made a bonehead move with putting Grossman in, but Matt threw 2 big TD passes in the 4th, which is what you have to do: be able to score in the 4th.

You don't need to tell me Stafford is a difference. I know this guy has it, and might be our best QB, if he can stay healthy, since Bobby Layne. This guy has a swagger to him. And with each passing week, he'll get more confident with his receivers + line and we should be able to pick up a few more wins at least this year. Many winnable games.

The next step, though, is beating a good team that is much more talented then us, which could happen next week against NY. Getting a win on the road every now and then would be nice as well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

NYG or NYJ? NYG is not that much better than the Lions.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Holding :no:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Colts are killing themselves with penalties.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> NYG or NYJ? NYG is not that much better than the Lions.


Jets. We played the G-Men right before the bye and almost came back with Drew Stanton. 

The Lions are a good team, I know. Better then their record indicates. As long as they can stay healthy, they can be a playoff buster at worst for some teams.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Colts are killing themselves with penalties.


Not really. Houston looks like and is playing like total shit.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

My power rankings right now:

1. Pats
2. Ravens
3. Steelers
4. Jets
5. Giants


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Why are you capitalizing 'BRENT'? Why are you even spelling it BRENT?
> 
> Childress is 6' apparently. Maybe BRENT FAVRE was on stilts or something.
> 
> You should still call him a midget though, mentally he is.


Must be a local joke. Judging from how lame it is i'm guessing it came from bitter crybaby Packers fans.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Games about to be over.

Touchdown Houston hoping Texans pull this one out and win.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Edgerrin James' cousin? Damn, he could be something special.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Manning is godly but Houston's D is just terrible. I've seen them play every game and they cannot stop anyone.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

Charmqn said:


> My power rankings right now:
> 
> 1. Pats
> 2. Ravens
> ...


why do you have giants ahead of colts when they have same record and indy blew nyg out?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Zygi Wilf, owner of the Vikings, reportedly is pissed off that his team is going to get rid of Moss. The person he wanted to bring back to Minnesota. A mad owner is not good.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

childress must not like his job.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Vikings are a mess right now. Brett Favre's comeback is now officially a complete failure, and trading for Moss made no sense if you're just going to waive him a few weeks later. Childress brought this on himself by holding Favre to a different standard than the rest of the team. 

At this rate, it's just about time for good ol' Zygi to give Childress the dreaded vote of confidence. When that happens, Childress is that much closer to the unemployment line.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Freeney's sack fumble is one of the greatest thing ever, and I love how how he does it to the Texans every year.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Their seems to be a contest between Childress, Phillips, and Shanahan to see who can fuck up the most. Now, there is a report that JaMarcus Russell is now working out for the Redskins.

So, you rip Haynesworth and say that McNabb does not have the endurance, but think its a good ida to work out Russell?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Shanahan has lost his fucking mind. So it really was Elway and mostly TDII and the rest of those players that won two Super Bowls in spite of Shanahan. Dude's really lucky Terrell Davis showed up in Denver.

I get McNabb has not been very good this year, but playing GROSSMAN or getting Russell is just utter insanity.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah, I always believed that Terrell Davis and Elway were the reasons Denver won. If the Redskins actually bring in Russell, I am done with Shanahan for good.

I've seen video of McNabb rushing this season and he still has the juice. Plus, he may not be playing lights out, but he is doing the best he can with the players he has. McNabb is way too nice and professional to call out his coach.

Though, this controversy is probably the best thing for McNabb, cause everyone is basically on his side.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Snyder will undoubtedly grab Moss is he falls to the Skins on waivers. It's 100%.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

So Moss has found a home in Tennessee. 

And apparently the Bills, Bucs, and Dolphins have put in claims for Merriman.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Bills got/get Merriman. They're at the top of the list.

Moss fits well with the Titans.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Kenny Britt with Randy Moss? 


:argh:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Britt is hurt right now, but yeah when's he's healthy the Titans have the potential to mess some people up. You won't be able to clog up CJ as easily with Britt and Moss. CJ being able to have better running lanes makes the Titan's play action more lethal than it already is with Britt and Moss.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Moss to Titans? Sounds good to me. Titans are pretty much my second favorite team in the NFL. (it helps to have someone else to cheer for towards the end when the Raiders throw away their season 90% of the time) Hopefully he plays hard, at this point I don't really know what to expect. He's in a good place though, much better off than in Mineesotta. This gives Vince Young his biggest weapon ever assuming Moss doesn't mail it in.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

If Moss comes to play it'll be a very good move by the Titans to try and win the AFC South. I will say they probably will have to give him the ball as much as possible when they play again to keep him interested in the offense. A little shocked the Titans were the only ones who put in a claim for him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Moss doesn't need the ball a lot really. He just needs big plays. He's a big play fiend and has made a Hall of Fame career out of the big play. 

If I'm right, and I think I am, Moss will have quite a few big play opportunities with the Titans.

Vince and Britt need to get healthy though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Moss needs good food.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That was a passive aggressive rant to get traded/cut, same with sucking off of New England at the press conference. Moss is all about passive aggressiveness.

But yeah don't feed him food that he wouldn't give to his fucking dog.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Jared Allen has one sack. That front four can't apply pressure anymore. In a 4-3 your front four has to get to the QB or you have total failure.


Thank God he's no longer a Chief.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Between Tom Fucking Brady and Brett Favre, Moss has only caught 13 passes this season. And I'm supposed to think VINCE YOUNG will increase his lousy production? Get the fuck out of here. Moss has been a total fraud since Week 1.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It doesn't even matter if Moss catches passes (hyerbole). That's not why he's dangerous. The threat of him catching the big play is what makes him dangerous. It opens up stuff for everyone else. That's why Percy Harvin's production increased with the Vikings. 

No one here is saying Moss will have 100 catches and 1 millions yards with Tennessee. I am saying that he will open up opportunity for everyone else. If you don't double cover the guy, you lose, it's that simple. When you do double cover him, other players are freed up to make plays. CJ has clearly shown if you don't bottle him up, you're fucked. Britt was showing signs that he's a threat before this injury.

Moss will quit on you though and that's pretty much what he did in Minnesota, mostly because Childress is a moron.

You're also acting like Brett Favre is good. What's up with that?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Nfl.com finished their Top 100 Greatest players ever list (here is the top 10)



> 1. Jerry Rice
> 2. Jim Brown
> 3. Lawrence Taylor
> 4. Joe Montana
> ...


Note**: Out of 84 panel members, 83 of them gave Jerry Rice a perfect score of 10. Only Pat Summerall gave Rice a 9. Saying he never gives out 10's.

Here is my personal top 10:



> 1. Jim Brown
> 2. Jerry Rice
> 3. Walter Payton
> 4. Johnny Unitas
> ...


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

oops lol


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't see much of an arguement for that top 5. Pretty spectacular group of guys there.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The main problem I have is that 4 of the top 5 are on offense. BULLSHIT!

All are obvious greatness though and one is also Sweetness.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Number 1 was expected thought Peyton would go a bit higher though


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

Real surprised Tom Brady isn't in the top ten. Longevity is probably the reason since he hasn't played ten full seasons and virtually missed 2008 besides a quarter.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Bogey said:


> Real surprised Tom Brady isn't in the top ten. Longevity is probably the reason since he hasn't played ten full seasons and virtually missed 2008 besides a quarter.


Which is completely horseshit. His 2007 Season >>>


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Brady is great, but who leaves that top 10?

Nah Brady is not top 10.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

^^^^Manning.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Things are just getting worse for Childress:

First, the owner of the Vikings was considering firing Childress over waivering Moss:



> Make sure you check out Ed Werder’s latest report over on our NFL page. According to Werder, the Minnesota Vikings delayed submitting the paperwork on receiver Randy Moss’ departure on Monday because owner Zygi Wilf was contemplating firing coach Brad Childress and keeping Moss on the roster.
> 
> Ultimately, Wilf decided against that move. Late Monday night, Childress issued a statement semi-confirming Moss’ departure. He was formally waived Tuesday.
> 
> ...


_

Then, Percy Harvin and Childress reportedly got into a heated argument:




That's right. The Star Tribune is reporting that Childress got into a "heated argument" Friday with receiver Percy Harvin, who returned to practice after Wednesday and Thursday because of an ankle injury. Harvin was limping badly during the portion of practice open to reporters, and the Star Tribune reported that Childress questioned Harvin's effort at some point after that. 

Before the incident came to light, Childress told reporters that Harvin was "very limited" in practice. He's officially listed as questionable for Sunday's game against the Arizona Cardinals. 

Harvin made clear during interviews Wednesday that he wasn't happy with the decision to waive Randy Moss. Asked if he was surprised or angry about Moss' departure, Harvin said: "For me, it's a little bit of both." 

Meanwhile, the Associated Press' Jon Krawczynski reports that fans attending Friday night's NBA game between the Minnesota Timberwolves and Atlanta Hawks broke into chants of "Fire Childress!" Uh-oh.

http://espn.go.com/blog/nflnation/post/_/id/30936/report-childress-harvin-argue-at-practice

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

if he benches harvin, i will punch that dickhead in his face.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Now everyone understands how i've felt the last 3 years.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> You're also acting like Brett Favre is good. What's up with that?


No... I'm saying he's better than Young, which is true. 


As for Childress... his firing cannot come soon enough. He and Wade are going to create parades with their firings actually.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Now everyone understands how i've felt the last 3 years.


I knew Childress was a fucking moron after he started Tavaris Jackson more than three or four games. That should've been more than enough for any person with decent football knowledge to know that Jackson would always suck.s



Cerbs said:


> No... I'm saying he's better than Young, which is true.
> 
> 
> As for Childress... his firing cannot come soon enough. He and Wade are going to create parades with their firings actually.


Favre isn't better than Young this year. All time, there is no agrument, but Young is much better than Favre this year. You do realize Young is having a good season right?

I won't give a fuck when Wade gets fired. He should've never been hired in the first place. I figured that these would be wasted years with Wade and unfortunately I was right. That's what this team has driven me to, apathy, the worst possible state a fan can be in.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Wade's a good D-Cord, but should never be given the full reigns of the team. This year proves that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wade's an over-blizter but his defense is usually sound. He's just desperate nowadays, gambling more than he actually has every down.

Really everywhere he's been a head coach has proven that he isn't a head coach. He just doesn't have what it takes to be THE guy in charge. He's certainly not worthless though, as you said PP he's a good DC.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I need some help on which QB to start. I have Brady vs Vikings or Freeman vs Falcons?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Since the Vikings suck and have most likely quit on the season, I'd start Brady.

And because he's Tom Brady.

Also, I don't think Brady is playing Minnesota. Yep, he's playing the Browns.

Brady all fucking decade then.

Why is this even a question?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

lol I was just worried cause, Freeman actually put up more points then Brady for the past 3 weeks. Brady is only giving me 12 points a game the past 3 weeks, while Freeman, has been putting up 20 points the past 3 weeks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Freeman might be due for a crash to Earth today seeing he's facing a division rival...

...Or he steps up and fucks shit up.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I've got the Baltimore/Miami, Falcons/Bucs and Texans/SuperChargers games to choose from. I think I'll go with Baltimore/Miami.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Houston/San Diego here. 

Gates is out btw Sab.

Houston blocks a punt. San Diego special teams are beyond bad.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Idk what has gotten into the Browns lately but I'm loving it.. 10-0 lead to start


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Browns 10-0 against The Pats and The Lions TD'd against the Jets in the first quarter. 

BIZARRO NFL.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah this season has been extremely fucked up for sure. Besides the total Dallas collapse I've enjoyed it.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Wow @ Dolphins/Ravens.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Maybe I'll get some damn creds back from the Lions <3


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Cutler playing well, buying time on his feet.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Finally the Jets get a big play to take the lead. Also nice to see the Cards up over the Vikings.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Penalties have fucking killed us. Dumb ones, at that. Gotta be more disciplined. Should be winning this game. Make some halftime adjustments Schwartz and go right out, force a 3 and out, and get it tied/take lead.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The comedy of watching the Minnesota Vikings just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Minnesota is a dumpster fire right now.

And Foster is killing the Chargers right now.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

NFL Sunday Ticket wasn't displaying HD and I had to call about 3 Hours ago to get it fixed and JUST now got it back, smh DirecTv, smh.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, fuck you Edwards.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Colt McCoy and Peyton Hillis are beasting on the Patriots


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Woo, exactly what we needed.

Just hope that Hansons injury is minor and that he can come and kick, but otherwise it's gonna be SSSUUUUHHHHHHH!


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH kicked a PAT.

Rookie of the year.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Missed it right off the goalpost, sadly.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Still A for effort.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I hope we don't have to keep using him today, though.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

For as much shit as I've said to our secondary, Alphonso Smith is playing at a Pro Bowl level. Another INT, 6th on the year (I believe). Impressive. Too bad he's down at the 1 inch line, though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

COLT MCCOY!

Also need some production from Calvin Johnson. Come on man.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Revis has done a good job covering him, but we haven't targeted him enough so far. Only like, 3 or so. Burelson, though, is having a pretty good game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dammit so Calvin is decoy. Well at least other players are stepping up.

I should've known Calvin wouldn't get good numbers vs. Revis.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Holy FUCK the Vikings suck. Cardinals are just having their way on offense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh and hitting a QB in the legs is indeed just for Tom Brady. Rivers could've lost a leg but there was no flag.

Whatever...

Yeah Vikes suck hard.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

They haven't targeted him nearly enough. However, if Stafford can keep hitting Best, Burleson, and the TE's for 1st downs I'm fine.

And like I said, the first to 21 will likely win. 13-10 at the end of 3. I didn't expect us to put up 30+ like we have been, but to see the defense step up like they have is a good thing to see.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

They chewed up nearly a fucking quarter of game clock on that ONE drive. Jesus.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They're not targeting him because he's the decoy that opens it up for everyone else. That's what it sounds like to me without having watched one down.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, but I'd like at least a few targets to him. He's your best weapon, at least give him a few shots.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You run what the defense is giving you, but yeah I want some Calvin Johnson TDs too. I'm demanding them.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Dammit, 3 times we should've had TDs, but a drop at the last second, a time out, and Calvin didn't get his feet down. 3rd and Goal, we need to get this Stafford, especially with our kicking situation that we have.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

BURLESON BABY! Great fucking game by him. 12 minutes left, up 10. Lets go. Let's not have the SOL (Same ol' Lions).

And Staffords been great for the past 6 or so quarters. 3rd TD of the game, and had a big 2nd half last week. Just how a #1 overall pick should do.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Damn the Lions scored. Can't see Sanchez getting them two scores with the way the Lions have stepped up today. At least the Pats & Dolphins are losing.

And what is up with the extra points today? Welker had to kick one for the Pats, Suh tried for the Lions and the Bills kicker missed one after 300-something straight.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

The Atlanta/Tampa Bay game has been awesome, great plays coming from all parts of the game (Offense, Defense, Tampa Bay's Special Teams).

On the other hand... Brad Childress's coaching seat is as hot as Wade Philips's and Norv Turners's combined, which is to say it's as hot as a billion exploding suns (firing: IMMANENT)


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Turnover on downs. Game over, 2-6 Minnesota.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

:lmao

The end of the Childress Era, I'd say.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

35 yard touchdown run for Peyton Hillis.. This dude is seriously a monster.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This Browns destruction of New England is shocking. I know the Browns don't completely suck, but I never thought they could dominate the Patriots.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh he's fucking gone. No question about it. 

Peterson had a couple good plays, but that team just looked lousy in every single aspect of the game. Arizona fucking humiliated them.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Fuck the Browns. Now the Steelers gotta play a pissed off Pats team next Sunday. Assholes.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

One of the rare Sunday afternoons I have to work. So I'm going to miss the most important Raiders game in years, it's probably blacked out though.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Bears Bills going to be close one.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

C'mon, 8:35 to go. We win, and this would be our best win in the Schwartz era.

Granted, that'd be only 5 wins, but it's a positive that we can hang with a perennial Super Bowl contender.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

scrilla said:


> One of the rare Sunday afternoons I have to work. So I'm going to miss the most important Raiders game in years, it's probably blacked out though.


It's actually not blacked out, they sold out for the first time in 11 games.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Just now saw the score for that NE/CLE game. WTF? 

GO MCCOY!


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks like I might be able to get a shit ton of points from VBookie for the lions.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

The Vikings just woke the fuck up. They might even take this into overtime if Favre doesn't fuck it up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's not a huge game so it's likely Favre will triumph.

Just want to really use this post to say...

COLT MCCOY!!!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I wonder if Rex Ryan knows that he's down 10 in the 4th. He's still trying to run it, even though there's 6:45 left.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> I wonder if Rex Ryan knows that he's down 10 in the 4th. He's still trying to run it, even though there's 6:45 left.


So much for believing in Sanchez like he always boasts. Was scared of Detroit last week and now I'm wary of them playing at Cleveland next week.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Matthew, please don't be hurt again. It'd really put a damper on this win.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cleveland and Detroit are jokes no more. Same with Oakland and obviously Kansas City. Toss in St. Louis and we got some funny shit here.

Like Hajime said earlier...Bizarro NFL.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*How 'bout those dirty, stinking ol Browns putting an ass-whoopin' on the Pats.*


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

THE VIKINGS ARE WHO WE THOUGHT THEY WERE!

WE LET EM OFF THE HOOK!

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

OK, what the fuck just happened in Minnesota?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't want to get too ahead of myself but our team looks like it can be really good and threaten for the playoffs next year.. We have the feature RB in Hillis, a QB with promise in McCoy, a good offensive line, a great special teams, our defense is doing fine. All we really need to add is a #1 WR, a Free Safety and maybe a pass rusher. Other then that we are looking really solid.. We have had a 4th quarter lead in all but one game, which was against the Steelers in Pittsburgh, but we were competitive for most of that game too.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

KingCrash said:


> OK, what the fuck just happened in Minnesota?


I've been WATCHING the game and I can't even tell you that. Minnesota has looked like complete shit until the last 5 minutes of the game.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Someone must have put the Vikings on gunpoint to come back into this game (and possibly win).


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Please, please don't blow this.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Arizona has won the toss...and will receive...


wasn't it Detroit once that won the toss and elected to kick? :lmao*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Arizona has won the toss...and will receive...
> 
> 
> wasn't it Detroit once that won the toss and elected to kick? :lmao*


I can't remember but whoever it was it was because of the wind. It'd need to be a hurricane for me to want to kick in overtime.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

3rd and 6. Let's get this, and it's game over.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Derek Anderson is absolutely awful, just awful.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You had to run the ball there Detroit. Too much time left.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I can't believe it. The Vikings are probably going to win this. 

This would be the most devastating loss for the Cards since Devin Hester ruined Dennis Green's life.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Stay calm Sanchez, don't force anything.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Holy shit. That late hit was about as stupid as it gets.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Poor Detroit.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It was a good call on that late hit as well.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah LC it was good call...but stupid to commit. Really stupid.

The game would be over right now if Detroit had run the ball on 3rd down...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*They didn't run the ball on 3rd down? 

Wow*


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao I bet the fans that left the Metrodome early feel like fucking idiots right now. Can't believe the Cards let that happen. 

And WTF? Stafford is hurt again?


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Didn't think they could do it with 10 min. left in the game for two scores, but they did it with the Lions help.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow Lions. :no:


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I wonder if Purple Kisses got hard over that throw Peyton just made


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wow....



.... Detroit.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry Detroit fans.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh fuck yeah Santonio.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh Detroit.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i am so angry with holmes


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Santonio fucking Holmes.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

YES JETS! 

And the Saints just DESTROYED Carolina. 34-3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey Detroit could block this...


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Fuck Holmes. What a fucking disappointment yet again.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The worst part is Stafford is hurt again.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Jets find a way to win close ones. Lions find a way to lose close ones.

Should have expected an outcome like this.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I guess the Vikings decided to wait till the last 5 minutes of regulation to show up.

Fuckin' Jets. Feel bad for the Lions right now.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

My fave from the Northeast. Fuck yeah, Jets.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Don't worry, you can build on this...

I'm saying this for Tampa Bay (though the Saints are my team). Detroit, on the other hand, can join hands with the Arizona Cardinals ("The *Vikings* are who we thought they were, and we let them off the hook..." sound familiar?) and the Buffalo Bills on the choke-mobile. No one builds on these type of losses.

But I really hope Matt Stafford isn't too injured. No one wants another Chad Pennington (a decent-to-good QB with injury issues.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

MrMister said:


> The worst part is Stafford is hurt again.


I know. REALLY? What is this his 3rd shoulder injury? Fucking useless.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't even know why I waste my fucking time cheering for these assholes. Every single fucking time. Fuck this game. It's fucking pathetic.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Vick to Jackson in double coverage for 60.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Indy getting embarrassed big time by Philly.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Vick hasn't missed a beat that's for sure. Absolutely no rust on the man.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Vick hasn't missed a beat that's for sure. Absolutely no rust on the man.


The guy is an athlete and a trooper. He will big things for Philly.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its all about Kevin Kolb....


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DH said:


> I wonder if Purple Kisses got hard over that throw Peyton just made


NO...

GMen are just [email protected] Seattle.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

holy shit. the browns win by 20? didnt see that coming


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Vick is a beast.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Mikey Damage said:


> holy shit. the browns win by 20? didnt see that coming


The Browns have a good future. They have some good young players. Their running back is good. The guys reminds me of Mike Alstott but with more speed. He had a field day against the Pats.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not so convinced the Pats are as big of a threat anymore.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

That dude is getting a big fine from the league.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Austin Collie just got killed.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

This is kinda hard to watch.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I only wish to see Green Bay players/fans injured.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

GMEN up 41-7 now :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I'm not so convinced the Pats are as big of a threat anymore.


*They aren't a threat to beat the Browns... that's for sure. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah that was fucking nuts.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

G MENNNNN 

suck it mcqueer


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Man, it is great to have Ed Reed back. In only his second game, he already has 3 INT. He is tied for 3rd with 7 other players for most INT in the league so far. let's just say, he is good.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

DJ G-D said:


> G MENNNNN
> 
> suck it mcqueer


NFC is pathetic this year compared to the AFC. Nothing against the Giants at all since they're my team. In fact the G-Men and the Saints are the only teams that can give the top AFC teams a fight. Eagles and Falcons fall below them but I wouldn't be surprised if they made and got deep into the playoffs.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

LMAO @ Romo


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Eagles just beat the Colts and the Falcons lost to the Steelers in OT (with or without Ben, that's beside the point) and the Packers shut out the Jets last week. How is that not hanging with some of the top teams?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Packers are looking good on this 1st drive.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

I forgot about the Packers for some reason. They're probably the 3rd best NFC team and also a threat. The Colts just didn't know how to defend Vick today and got burned by his runs.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh GOD.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I hate the Eagles, but they are a tough team. But, they are undisciplined. They are lucky that Manning did not pull off another come back win, especially when the Eagles garnered all those penalties. 

The Giants are another good team, but they are up and down for me. They can go on a nice winning streak, but can easily go on a big losing streak.

The Saints do scare me. I have this feeling that if they get into the payoffs, I don't see a team beating them.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

INT!!! 

Eagles only won because of Vick


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> INT!!!
> 
> Eagles only won because of Vick


That is one of the dumbest reasons ever. The Colts win games because of Peyton Manning. 


See my point?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I see.

Touchdown Packers!!!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

TD Packers!

Man, Dallas just can't do anything right. Wade is not going to be head coach next season. And, unless Childress can coach his team to the Super Bowl, I think Childress is gone after this season too.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

clay matthews and his long hair sexyness.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Very pleasing first half.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

CLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Clay Matthews just completely ran over the RB soon as he got the ball LMAO. That was an awesome play.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Clay Matthews is a beast.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Barring an injury, Clay Matthews has Defensive player of the year. Though, I also love watching Haloti Ngata play. He's so big, and yet fast and very athletic.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rodgers is pretty awesome.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

GODgers is just exposing the Cowboys even more.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

AARON 'FUCKING' RODGERS


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Wow, when your bad...your bad.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao at what just happened.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

If Wade isn't fired after this, I'll be shocked. Jerry Jones needs to stop putting on a smile for the media and claiming he has confidence in his coaching staff.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

This is fantastic.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

They can't even challenge the play cause they used their damn TO's.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

Hajime No Blasko said:


> GODgers is just exposing the Cowboys even more.


:lmao The Cowboys aren't running any table. From looking at their schedule I only see three possible wins in there. They probably won't win next week against Detroit with how hard they've played


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh yeah, Wade is still a moron. Cowboys still suck.

Dallas most likely won't win another game this year. This team has totally quit. We saw this last week though. Green Bay isn't doing anything Jacksonville didn't do last week.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Even though the Bills are winless, at least they try to win. They don't give up. The Cowboys are just giving up.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jerry Jones should do this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDAq5tyfk9E


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Wow, Cowboys might actually get too score.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I feel sorry for MrMister.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

Wade Phillips is really the one who should be going on that kind of rant but he doesn't have it in him. It's one of the main things wrong with this team.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

haha, and thats how the Cowboys season goes. One bumble after another.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bah I watched three Super Bowl champions. Some fans don't even have one Super Bowl. I'm good.

Dallas is not though. I'm seriously not sure Dallas will ever be back.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice catch imo.

At least the Cowboys have two things to be happy about - a high draft pick and the fact that Dez Bryant has been great.

Edit: My point exactly (about Bryant).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep, Dallas needs to draft the best O lineman. Then continue to rebuild this O line. 

The new coach will agree with me I'm sure.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

The Cowboys also need a real vocal leader on their team. Someone that can get the team pumped up; like Ray Lewis. Oh and they need a new coach.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

Charmqn said:


> The Cowboys also need a real vocal leader on their team. Someone that can get the team pumped up; like Ray Lewis. Oh and they need a new coach.


I agree, Tony Romo tries to be that guy but he just comes off as down on himself in postgame conferences and aloof with what he does in the offseason. It's just not in his nature to be a leader.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Bogey said:


> I agree, Tony Romo tries to be that guy but he just comes off as down on himself in postgame conferences and aloof with what he does in the offseason. It's just not in his nature to be a leader.


Say what you want about Lewis, but every time I watch him, I am ready to play football. He's going to make a good coach one day.

The Cowboys have no leaders. Their relying on the fact that they have all this talent, but they have no discipline and no one telling them to shape up.

Their coach needs to be like a Jeff Fischer or Bill Belicheck. Someone that won't take crap and that the players actually respect. Cause, i believe that the Cowboys like Phillips, but they don't respect him.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I mean at least Dallas has one bright spot on their team. That being Dez Bryant.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Miles should get out of this team ASAP.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rodgers is just RAPING them now.

RIP Cowboys.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Rodgers is just thinking about boosting his stats, at this point.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jenkins need to fired after that.

Man that was nasty shot.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

So... Dallas and Carolina are the "easy" teams this year?

Wow, this year is weird. Dallas should just switch jerseys and call themselves the Houston Texans #2.

This Dallas team feels like if the New York Yankees played like they were the Pittsburgh Pirates.

Now is a great time to find out who are the, quote-unquote, "real fans" because this team sucks.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This game is now the Aaron Rodgers Show.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

87 total yards for the Cowboys :lmao


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I love that Rodgers is showing the Cowboys no mercy. He just keeps his foot right on the Cowboys throat.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WOW I throught this was the 4th quarter.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

CLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

And, Clay matthews has won Defensive Player of the Year.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Purple Kisses said:


> I feel sorry for MrMister.


I don't. The Cowboys are one of the most successful teams in NFL History. They'll turn it around next year.

Now if he was a fan of say, the Browns, then yeah.



Charmqn said:


> The Cowboys also need a real vocal leader on their team. Someone that can get the team pumped up; like Ray Lewis. Oh and they need a new coach.


I thought that was Roy E. Williams. I mean, he _did_ say these guys were gonna win 9 out and make a playoff run...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Clay 'long hair sexyness' Matthews.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This team is a disgrace to all Cowboys teams of old. 

Tom Landry is shaking his head.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

How do you describe this epic awfulness? I know its easy to blame Wade. but, you also have to blame the players for making idiotic mistakes and just not stepping up and actually playing. The only person that deserves their paycheck is Dez Bryant. The same guy that got hazed because he did not want to carry a veteran shoulder pads. Dez should have the entire team do what he wants, cause he is the only shining spot on this awful team.

Tom Landry is doing more then just shaking his head in heaven. He's probably smashing his iconic hat into the ground.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Hank Hill is shaking his head.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Good ol' Cowboys


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Can't wait to watch the thedallascowboyshow‬‎ on Youtube about this.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Perfect Poster said:


> I don't. The Cowboys are one of the most successful teams in NFL History. They'll turn it around next year.
> 
> Now if he was a fan of say, the Browns, then yeah.
> 
> ...


they will not turn it around next year.

this cowboys team has major issues that one offseason will not fix. theyll probably be better, but no playoff contender.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Cowboys should thank their lucky stars that Dez Bryant made an awesome TD catch, cause without that, they would be losing 45-0.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*45-7 is no better than 45-0 really. *


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> Can't wait to watch the thedallascowboyshow‬‎ on Youtube about this.


 Same. 

I like Shango; but he's so funny when he flips out.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm pretty upset that the game is over, I was enjoying it 2 much.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

That was beautiful.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Clay maker & WOODSON


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tom Landry doesn't smash things. He just shakes his head.

Clay Matthews is better than Demarcus Ware. That was hard to say.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Tom Landry doesn't smash things. He just shakes his head.
> 
> Clay Matthews is better than Demarcus Ware. That was hard to say.


Well, with he way the Cowboys are playing, he might start start smashing stuff in heaven haha.

Barring any season ending injury, Clay Matthews should just get Defensive MVP award now.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Remember when I was praising Clay around week 3 and everyone laughed at me?

Yeah...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I cannot believe the Raiders....


I am going to owe my friend 10 dollars by the end of this season. Who would've thought two years ago, the Raiders would actually be not a bad team in 2010?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Remember when I was praising Clay around week 3 and everyone laughed at me?
> 
> Yeah...


That's why I said what I said about Matthews. As much as I don't like the Packers, he's an undeniable badass.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Remember when I was praising Clay around week 3 and everyone laughed at me?
> 
> Yeah...


I'd still take James Harrison over him. So...


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

DJ G-D said:


> I cannot believe the Raiders....
> 
> 
> I am going to owe my friend 10 dollars by the end of this season. Who would've thought two years ago, the Raiders would actually be not a bad team in 2010?


Jamarcus Russell. How has Richard Seymour done? I don't watch the Raiders so I don't know.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DJ G-D said:


> I cannot believe the Raiders....
> 
> 
> I am going to owe my friend 10 dollars by the end of this season. Who would've thought two years ago, the Raiders would actually be not a bad team in 2010?


*10 dollars in 1930's depression era money or 10 dollars in today's money? *


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Being a Packers fan and watching tonights game, I am loving the fact they get a late bye week. That way they can rest up late in the season and make that final playoff push. Aaron Rodgers finally showed up and the defense showed how scary they can be. In the 4th quarter, you realize they had held the Cowboys to negative yards? I realize this is the Cowboys but when you look at the rest of their schedule, they could do some damage.

@ Minnesota
@ Atlanta
vs. San Fran
@ Detriot
@ New England
vs. New York Giants
vs. Chicago

Three easy wins (Detriot, San Fran, Minnesota), Atlanta and New England will be tough but I see them winning atleast one. Then Giants and Chicago. If Giants are in the playoffs I see Green Bay winning just so Giants can rest some guys. If not, another tough match but I feel Eli will buckle under the defensive pressure. Then Chicago, where I feel they will come out and win, just because Cutler is starting to play like his old self.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> I'd still take James Harrison over him. So...


No one in the league is going to put Harrison over because of the fines and how he is handling them.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Fuck the Cowboys, man. 

Fucking morons. 

That is all. 

So mad right now.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Hajime No Blasko said:


> No one in the league is going to put Harrison over because of the fines and how he is handling them.


Who cares. None of that affects the intensity he brings to the field. Opposing players think twice before coming across the field into Harrison's territory. 

He's just an animal. There is no 0-10 barometer when it comes to Harrison's play, it's just 10.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This Dallas team is the worst since 89. I think this team is worse because this team has much more talent overall. Sure that 89 squad had a rookie Aikman and second year Irvin, but they were young and still learning the NFL game. They traded Walker and the rest is history. In other words that 89 team was before the build up. This '10 team is AFTER the build up. This is supposed to be the end result that makes runs at the Super Bowl.

So this 2010 Dallas team is the worst in its history; a catastrophic failure.

It was always clear to me this team needed leaders among the players. Now it's as painfully obvious as the sun in your eyes. Since the coaches can't get through to them, they can't even get through to one another. It's time to blow it up and start over. Not sure Jerry will be that drastic. Anything less drastic is being delusional.

EDIT: Wade is fired.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bye Bye WADE.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm not surprised. I saw his press conference last night and he just didn't seem to care.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

shocked. just shocked.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Dallas Cowboys - The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> This Dallas team is the worst since 89. I think this team is worse because this team has much more talent overall. Sure that 89 squad had a rookie Aikman and second year Irvin, but they were young and still learning the NFL game. They traded Walker and the rest is history. In other words that 89 team was before the build up. This '10 team is AFTER the build up. This is supposed to be the end result that makes runs at the Super Bowl.
> 
> So this 2010 Dallas team is the worst in its history; a catastrophic failure.
> 
> ...



*What's your immediate feelings about Wade being fired?

I know ultimately it's going to depend on who they hire... any suggestions? 


And oh yeah, the real Mike Vanderjagt is pretty damn awesome. 
*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao And this one starts the only way it could... A Bengal turnover.*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I have hated dallas ever since I was six years old when my parents told me I had to hate dallas and only like the 49ers and the Packers.

This MNF game is just practice for the Steelers, it's actually a waste of a monday night game tbh.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Ruck_Fules said:


> Being a Packers fan and watching tonights game, I am loving the fact they get a late bye week. That way they can rest up late in the season and make that final playoff push. Aaron Rodgers finally showed up and the defense showed how scary they can be. In the 4th quarter, you realize they had held the Cowboys to negative yards? I realize this is the Cowboys but when you look at the rest of their schedule, they could do some damage.
> 
> @ Minnesota
> @ Atlanta
> ...


There are no such things as easy wins in the NFL (aside from Dallas ). Both Minnesota and Detroit played the Packers tough at Lambeau, and Minny might have caught a little bit of magic and if Stafford's healthy in 4 weeks (which is possible, should be likely, actually) the Lions can play with anyone in the league. And SF has talent too, even though they've heavily underachieved.

Will they probably win those games, possibly, but saying those games are easy and that the Packers should go 6-1 at worst is probably a stretch. Everyone's vulnerable, even if the Packers are looking like they're playing up to everyone's expectations now.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

DEM BENGALS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *What's your immediate feelings about Wade being fired?
> 
> I know ultimately it's going to depend on who they hire... any suggestions?
> 
> ...


But what about the fake Mike Vangerjagt?

It's good that Wade is gone, but he never should've been there in the first place. Jerry's press conference just shows to me that the man is still very delusional. 

I'll take any veteran coach that's actually had success in the playoffs or won at least one Super Bowl. That's who Jerry should've hired in the first place, but the man needs to also fire himself and his son as GM and let someone who knows what they're doing do that job. Jerry has the Herchel Walker deal to his credit and that's it. Nothing since then.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Hines Ward has been butter fingers this year.

And I'm getting tired of a couple offensive lineman getting injured every game. It's even worse that they took Pouncey to the looker room.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm hoping the steelers will have linemen by the end of the season


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Fuck Harrison.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Mike Wallace >>>


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

60 fucking minutes!

wins my fantasy week for me! awesome.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Who do the Steelers think they are with the three straight penalties, the Jets or Raiders?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I still don't know how Mendenhall gets any yards at all with that offensive line.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

We still haven't cut him? Fuck me.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Gruden tries too hard. He is trying to be like Madden and Colinsworth all in one.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Later, Wade. Fuck you in the ass.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Bruce Arians needs to be fired. Jeff Reed needs to be fired.

Those refs were bad too, for both teams.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm hearing Stafford could be out for he season. This is really unfortunate for him. He now has the dubious distinction of being injury prone.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

It's just been some bad luck for him. I don't think he can be labeled injury prone. He's just been a victim of poor luck and bad line. He didn't miss a game in HS or college. He's just been a burden of bad luck.

Pretty much describes the franchise as a whole. Sucks. Hopefully we add some good linemen (so that means no Sackus, Riola, or Peterman) and he can stay on the field. He clearly has talent, but they should take this with caution and plan for 2011, which means make sure he is 100% healthy for Week 1 of 2011, and make sure he is able to take simple tackles by LB's.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He hasn't played that much and has injured his shoulders three times.

High school and college are completely different games. You will never be hit harder than you will be in the NFL.

Maybe it is just bad luck though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> It's just been some bad luck for him. I don't think he can be labeled injury prone. He's just been a victim of poor luck and bad line. He didn't miss a game in HS or college. He's just been a burden of bad luck.


*Bad luck? Isn't that really the reason behind everyone being injury prone? *


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

I didn't know Vick was back...I thought he had a broken Collar bone...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TeaZy said:


> I didn't know Vick was back...I thought he had a broken Collar bone...


*That's Romo... 

Vick had a rib injury...I think.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah, Vick had broken ribs.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Bad luck? Isn't that really the reason behind everyone being injury prone? *


Mostly, yes, but every time it's a different injury. First it was his knee, then left shoulder, then right shoulder, and now its the same shoulder, but a different part. It's not a reaggrivation. His old injuries are healed. It's just bad luck.

And he played every single game from high school-college. There was no signs at all of him being injury prone coming out of college. It's just been the factors that I said earlier that has caused this: bad luck + bad line.

He's not injury prone. It's different injuries every time. He might not be super durable, but he's not injury prone. Not yet.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Vick may very well have a broken collar bone soon. He's notoriously the most injury-prone QB in the league.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Mathew Stafford is the most injury prone quarterback he's injured again.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> Mostly, yes, but every time it's a different injury. First it was his knee, then left shoulder, then right shoulder, and now its the same shoulder, but a different part. It's not a reaggrivation. His old injuries are healed. It's just bad luck.
> 
> And he played every single game from high school-college. There was no signs at all of him being injury prone coming out of college. It's just been the factors that I said earlier that has caused this: bad luck + bad line.
> 
> He's not injury prone. It's different injuries every time. He might not be super durable, but he's not injury prone. Not yet.


Not being injured in high school and college is irrelevant. To quote Jerry Glanville "This is the NFL, which stands for Not For Long" (ok it's out of context but I wanted to quote Glanville here). Some guys just can't hack it. The human joints aren't really made for the trauma it experiences in the NFL, which is far, far worse than in high school and college.

You're a total homer though so it's to be expected that you dismiss the possibility that Stafford is injury prone. I denied that Romo could be a leader until this year. Really I knew he wasn't, I just hoped he'd come around. 



Cerbs said:


> Vick may very well have a broken collar bone soon. He's notoriously the most injury-prone QB in the league.


Running around where linebackers and safeties roam free is dangerous to one's health.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

College he played in the conference that normally churns out NFL-ready players each and every year. Yet he lasted all 3 years perfectly fine. He was playing against talent equal to them and performed quite well and didn't get hurt. There's a lot of good players in teh SEC, and you know that.

Plus, it's his second year. People are quite early on jumping the gun. It's not like he can't recover from this and still have a great career. He's what, 22? That's really young for a starting QB. Hell, Sanchez is 2 years older then him, and started his first game at age 23. Matt is still young, probably one of the youngest starting QB's right now. His body isn't fully developed yet, and still can have a good long career (especially if he gets the help of a stronger line + run game)

Just checked, Bradford, Jimmy Clausen, Colt McCoy, Freeman, Tebow, Sanchez, Pat White, Stephen McGee, Rhett Bomar, Nate Davis, Mike Teel, Tom Brandstater, Keith Null, Curtis Painter, Mike Kafka, Jonathan Krompton, Rusty Smith, Dan LeFevour, Joe Webb, Tony Pike, Levi Brown, Sean Canfield, and Zack Robinson were all drafted within the past two drafts, and each one is older then Stafford. That shows you how young the guy is. His maturity, body wise, will take some time. I don't wanna label him something like this so early in his career, when that can change within a 2-3 year span.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

I know Dwayne Bowe has issues catching the ball in critical moments, but I'm starting to dislike the Charlie Weis addition as offensive coordinator. KC signs Thomas Jones, but pass on 3rd and short (and they go long) and it's incomplete. People keep saying they don't want to be obvious. :/ KC has the #1 rush offense in the league. I'm sure they can pick up 2, 3, 4 yards on 3rd and short, 2, 3. 

Offensive play calling, I think, has caused us to lose the Texans and the Oakland game. On to Denver...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

As great as the play of the SEC is, the NFL is much faster and much rougher.

Stafford hasn't even played a full sixteen games yet has he?  He's been injured three or four times in those few games. Now Aikman also went through some rough early years too. I'm not saying Stafford is done, not by a long shot. It's entirely possible that he turns out like Aikman. It's also possible that he just can't handle the rigors of the NFL.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

Perfect Poster said:


> College he played in the conference that normally churns out NFL-ready players each and every year. Yet he lasted all 3 years perfectly fine. He was playing against talent equal to them and performed quite well and didn't get hurt. There's a lot of good players in teh SEC, and you know that.
> 
> *Plus, it's his second year. People are quite early on jumping the gun. It's not like he can't recover from this and still have a great career. He's what, 22? That's really young for a starting QB.* Hell, Sanchez is 2 years older then him, and started his first game at age 23. Matt is still young, probably one of the youngest starting QB's right now. His body isn't fully developed yet, and still can have a good long career (especially if he gets the help of a stronger line + run game)
> 
> Just checked, Bradford, Jimmy Clausen, Colt McCoy, Freeman, Tebow, Sanchez, Pat White, Stephen McGee, Rhett Bomar, Nate Davis, Mike Teel, Tom Brandstater, Keith Null, Curtis Painter, Mike Kafka, Jonathan Krompton, Rusty Smith, Dan LeFevour, Joe Webb, Tony Pike, Levi Brown, Sean Canfield, and Zack Robinson were all drafted within the past two drafts, and each one is older then Stafford. That shows you how young the guy is. His maturity, body wise, will take some time. I don't wanna label him something like this so early in his career, when that can change within a 2-3 year span.


There really isn't that much patience in the NFL if you're a quarterback, especially as a rookie or 2nd year player. Plus when you get drafted that high and get more money than a lot of proven players there will be some frustration.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Browns going for 3 in a row, got the Jets this week.. I think we can get another win, and if we do, we have the easy part of our schedule, could be a big win streak.

EDIT: and I hope TJ Ward pops Braylon right in the head...


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Browns be able to pull another upset this weekend?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'd love for it to happen, but I could settle for Braylon getting his head taken off


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RhQifAjtjg&feature=sub


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Stamford is out with a dislocated shoulder. Again. 

He's need a team with a better Offensive line to be sucessful; he can't take a hit for shit.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Just watched the Ray Lewis interview on NFl network, and he had the best quote when asked about the Cowboys. Deion asked if he blames the Coaches with the state of Dallas, Lewis said: "I don't blame nothin on a coaches that players control. Players control effort."


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's why Dallas is the worst team in the NFL. Fuck talent. Everyone is talented in the NFL for the most part. It's about desire and effort and study.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Michael Turner laid Ray Lewis out. You don't see that happen very often.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I need video proof. 

Seriously though was it a head on collision or did Turner have an angle?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

It was a blitz pickup, so I think there was somewhat of an angle. But Lewis came right up the middle and Turner stood his ground.

A Ravens win here would be drastic.


----------



## Twiztidsoul83 (Oct 29, 2010)

I originally was thinking that the Ravens would win this one, after watching this first half im starting to think otherwise. Ravens offense is lookin terrible tonight.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Matt Ryan has attempted 28 passes in the first half. This time of possession has been ridiculously one-sided.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ravens have be pretty bad so far.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

this is the ravens i like seeing


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So that looked easy. What the hell has been wrong with Baltimore up until that drive? I missed the first half.

Atlanta's D that good or just Raven miscues and mistakes?


----------



## Twiztidsoul83 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mainly Ravens mistakes. Its bout time they scored.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The Falcons' pass rush was all over Flacco in the first half.


----------



## Twiztidsoul83 (Oct 29, 2010)

Damn all the good ravens gettin hurt. Ray Lewis, Ray Rice and now Ed Reed.


----------



## Twiztidsoul83 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes! another Falcons touchdown. Im loving it!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah that looks to be church. Besides that drive and reading what you've guys have posted and what the announcers have said, Baltimore isn't going to score two TDs in less than twelve minutes.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Now I'm going to have to listen to everyone on ESPN sucking off the Falcons for the next week. They were slobbing the Eagles' knobbs pretty hard this morning. Guess the Giants will have to wait, especially since they play us next.


----------



## Twiztidsoul83 (Oct 29, 2010)

You gotta admit Roddy White is a beast tonight.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm assuming you posted that before that 3rd down drop...


----------



## Twiztidsoul83 (Oct 29, 2010)

MrMister said:


> I'm assuming you posted that before that 3rd down drop...


Yes i did lmao I jinxed him.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

After some drops, the real Roddy White came up big.

At the start of the game, they said he was the only receiver with 40+ receptions without a drop. Of course that's changed, but still, he's been pretty clutch this year.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Should have been a penalty that was definitely a push off.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Roddy obviously more than made up for that drop, but that last TD was all Matt Ryan. His recognition of that blitz pre snap was impressive. As soon as I saw him roll out at the snap, I knew Baltimore was screwed as they had blitzed.

Good game. This just muddies up what is what further. I love it.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Being a Steelers fan, the bias in me is telling me that he fell over pretty easily.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

That was a great game tonight. So stoked that my team is currently in first place in the entire NFL, even though they'll be tied again by the end of the weekend. It was Ryan's greatest game to date. Finally the Falcons beat a great team other than the Saints. These close games are killing me though, no matter how big a lead they have, they always seem to blow it which scares me. They come through more often than not though. 

Atlanta got the Rams next week, but I am not going to call it an automatic win, when they played them two years ago it was actually pretty close, and the Rams are better than they were two years ago. Three out of the next four games are on the road so it's going to be tough.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol @ sum of these


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Torn pectoral muscle sidelines Giants WR Steve Smith.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Skins and Vikes made me laugh. Some of the others brought a chuckle.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Steve Smith gone for entire season.
Vick getting a new contract how many years I wonder 5


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/dallas/nfl/news/story?id=5795997

Jerry Jones is in talks with a former super bowl head coach won't disclose who though. Bill Cowher or John Gruden? Maybe.

Tony Dungy is said not to be one


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

James Harrison is listed under 'questionable' for the Pats game

He talks about how much he likes to hurt people but he complains when two of his own teammates land on him. 

What a joke.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Browns & Bengals ones made me laugh.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

This is going to be the most telling game of the year to me for the Lions. If they lose this one, its same old Lions and theyll lose to Dallas too next week. Probably lose out the rest of the way actually. Lets see how they bounce back mentally, cause even without Stafford this is a game they should win...no excuses. Ive got the vomit bucket on hand though cause i think the Bills will get their first win. The spread's just too fishy...somebody knows something to favor a winless team by 3.

I can accept the loss to the Jets if they actually bounce back and win today. Cause in reality, that would mean they SHOULD be 4-5 if not for the robbery in week 1...i'd take that.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

3 min. in and Pennington is already hurt for the Dolphins.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Of course after Edwards first play there is a fight that breaks out and our best corner gets hurt


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Touchdown HILLIS!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I just am not interested in this game. Maybe it's because I've mellowed out because of the loss last week and Stafford isn't playing, but this has been a boring game.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

For some reason the Browns fear Mark Sanchez and aren't trying to stop the run..


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

So frustrating to see the Jets do a 10+ min. drive and only get 3 out of it.

EDIT: How the hell do you miss that?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Fred Jackson having his best game of the year...
Why is Fred Jackson having his best game of the year?
Because I'm playing against him in FFB

My bad luck rips holes in the time space continuum to fuck me in the ass

So if you need to know who to start next week , I'll post a list of players I'm playing against


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Randy Moss still doesn't have a catch as a Titan. But he's definitely helping Chris Johnson like everyone predicted.

Also, whoever Mike Goodson is, he's running all over the Bucs.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

I hope the lions come out on top :X


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Christ, Cutler being Cutler throwing an interception in the end zone.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cutler is such a fucking moron. Bears HAD to get at least 3 on that drive. If I was a Bears fan, I'd be livid right now.

Nothing was there. Throw the ball into the stands for fuck's sake.

EDIT: Great play call there. Huge fan of play action near the goal line and in short yardage situations.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Bet the fans in Detroit are livid after Johnson's week one TD wasn't called but Houston's Walter TD catch was.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

DH said:


> Randy Moss still doesn't have a catch as a Titan. But he's definitely helping Chris Johnson like everyone predicted.
> 
> Also, whoever Mike Goodson is, he's running all over the Bucs.


Yea Goodson is doing work
Wish he would of got that goal line carry to score , but it was good to see the practice squad dude get a TD. 
Hopefully Williams and Stewart will be out next week too. They haven't done shit all season


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm guessing the praise the Titans defense has been receiving from 'experts' will quiet down after this performance.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So have the Browns turned into a good team with McCoy at QB or what? They're giving all these "good" teams all kinds of problems.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Colt McCoy!! God damn this is awesome.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

MrMister said:


> So have the Browns turned into a good team with McCoy at QB or what? They're giving all these "good" teams all kinds of problems.


Well for most of the second half they looked flat, especially that opening drive by the Jets but that final drive was amazing (and terrible if you're a Jets fan like me).


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't think it's a coincidence that Colt leaves Texas and they in turn suck and Colt starts playing for the Browns and they suddenly get respectable if not down right good.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Definitely not a coincidence Sabrina.

And it's Colt's massive intangibles because he does not have a cannon arm at all. He's just a winner with an incredible infectious attitude.

I need to start watching Browns games.


HOLY SHIT EVERYONE NEEDS TO SEE THE END OF THE HOUSTON/JAX GAME!


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Holy shit at that play in Jacksonville. Texans are shellshocked. How in the hell is Jacksonville 5-4?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Excessive celebration for a successful Hail Mary?

Fuck that.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Colts D with two HUGE sacks !!!!!!!

and wtf TO???


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Hope Marvin Lewis sends a message and benches TO next week. What a fucking joke pulling that shit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What'd he do?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> What'd he do?


They sacked Palmer on 1st down and he's walking back to the line of scrimmage. The same shit happened on 2nd down. Bare in mind, the Bengals had no timeouts. The announcer called it pathetic.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

HOLYT SHIT! What an ending to the Jags/Texans game. Garrad's hail mary actually worked.

That is the play of the year so far.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> *Colts D with two HUGE sacks !!!!!!!*
> 
> and wtf TO???


*Hot!



oh wait.... nevermind.







And TO half assing it is expected. He's TO after all. Truly pathetic but he's been that way his entire career. It really shouldn't surprise anyone.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I don't get the big stink over TO mailing it in. That's TO.

Two scrotums turn you on eh LC?



Charmqn said:


> HOLYT SHIT! What an ending to the Jags/Texans game. Garrad's hail mary actually worked.
> 
> That is the play of the year so far.


What's funny is that the play was more a Houston fuck up than a Jaguar success. That defender moronically batted the ball TOWARD not one, but two Jaguar receivers.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> What'd he do?


*To add to what Mystery said... The Bengals had the ball with 55 seconds on their own 20 yard line with no timeouts. 

Palmer gets sacked and rushes everyone back up to the line to run the next play and T.O is walking back from his pattern forcing Palmer to wait on him.

And he did the EXACT same thing on second down after Palmer got sacked.

Truly pathetic. But that's what T.O. is.




And this all stems from a pass Palmer directed at TO. TO could have stretched out for it over the middle but chose not to and the pass got intercepted because of TO's effort... and after that Palmer didn't target TO for the rest of the second half... so I think that's why TO started half-assing it.*


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Only you Croft could make a joke like that :lmao

TO is a cancer, and always will be a cancer...nothing new!

Miami with an impressive win, and can't believe Jets just blew the game against the Browns, AGAIN :no:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I predict Jon Kitna will die tonight.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah Dallas is gonna make a game of this....

I hope.:side:


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I don't understand how the Jets and Browns are playing in OT. They do know that getting a tie is basically a loss for both teams.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hakeem Nicks is pretty awesome.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Both TO and Ochocinco are cancers for the team. Bengals, just go home.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Charmqn said:


> I don't understand how the Jets and Browns are playing in OT. They do know that getting a tie is basically a loss for both teams.


No it's not. But ties do suck.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Do teams this season not know how to figure out how to play in OT? Its not rocket science.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Football is incredibly complicated btw. Yep, it's not rocket science...it's actually more complex.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

A tie hurts the Jets as much as a loss.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No it doesn't. It's just not as good as a win.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I hope the Browns somehow pull a win out here.. Fuck the Jets.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I only say that cause look at the AFC. It could really fuck the Jets if they tie a team's win record.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, I guess we are going to get a tie. Unless, McCoy pulls off a hail Mary. Or the Jets get a 15 yard penalty.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

-Mystery- said:


> I only say that cause look at the AFC. It could really fuck the Jets if they tie a team's win record.


I know what you mean, I'm just being a smartass.

It also could potentially work in their favor though. That's what sucks about a tie besides playing five quarters with no resolution, it's completely unknown if it will be good or bad for you at the end.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Eli was so lucky that that one was not picked off.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Could care less who wins. This game is fantastic.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, nevermind Jets win with a TD.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Fuck. The. Jets.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Thank fucking god. Time to drink.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

We had the game won.. Fuck Chansi Stuckey


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I didn't get to see the end but I'm assuming turnover for a TD.

At the very least, the Browns need to be feared.

Denver up 14-0 over KC. This surprises me.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

So the Broncoes are up 20 to 0 vs the Chiefs.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Jets get lucky again lol.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dez Bryant is money.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

That Hail Mary by the Jags pretty much sums up the entire Houston Texans franchise.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

@MrMister, Jets won with a 40 yard TD pass to Santonio Holmes with 20 seconds left....and he happens to be on my fantasy team  

Jets are 7-2 and looking good!


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

All hail Gang Green, lucky or not they still won.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That was a TD by Dez. And what a catch that was too. Probably won't be overturned though.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> @MrMister, Jets won with a 40 yard TD pass to Santonio Holmes with 20 seconds left....and he happened to be on my fantasy team
> 
> Jets are 7-2 and *looking good!*


I wouldn't exactly say the Jets are looking good. They've struggled the last 3 weeks.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

MrMister said:


> That was a TD by Dez. And what a catch that was too. Probably won't be overturned though.


100% a TD
he got his arm under it and everything

they better overturn it damn it


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Denver up 14-0 over KC. This surprises me.


nah the Chiefs are who we thought they were.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dez the one man team IMO.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice extra point :lmao


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> I wouldn't exactly say the Jets are looking good. They've struggled the last 3 weeks.


 All that matters is the W.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

The Jets need a better coach and a more consistent QB if they want to win the super bowl this year..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DH said:


> Nice extra point :lmao


Just like the Cowboys this year. I wasn't shocked with that fuck up at all.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> I wouldn't exactly say the Jets are looking good. They've struggled the last 3 weeks.


I think teams are starting to figure out the defense, but Sanchez did play pretty well in the second half. Wouldn't have been as close if Folk could've hit the three FG he missed. But a win's a win in the end.

And they do need to bring in some kickers on Tuesday because didn't Folk have the same problem in Dallas?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

More Miles.

So the Cowboys came to play.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Hajime No Blasko said:


> All that matters is the W.


Not really. If the Jets of the last 3 weeks show up against the Ravens, Steelers, or Pats they get crushed.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

-Mystery- said:


> Not really. If the Jets of the last 3 weeks show up against the Ravens, Steelers, or Pats they get crushed.


Yeah, if the Jets play like this in the Playoffs, they won't get far.

A win is a win, but they still need to get better. Cause they won't get lucky all the time.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

-Mystery- said:


> Not really. If the Jets of the last 3 weeks show up against the Ravens, Steelers, or *Pats* they get crushed.


You mean this same Jets team from today that just beat the team that whooped the Patriots last week? That doesnt really add up.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Arrr man I forgot Steve Smith is out of this game.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Barry_Darsow said:


> You mean this same Jets team from today that just beat the team that whooped the Patriots last week? That doesnt really add up.


This who beat who nonsense doesn't work.

The Saints beat the Steelers, the Browns beat the Saints, and the Steelers beat the Browns. Get what I'm saying?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh that Eli Manning.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

35-0 Denver? What the fuck.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

My broncos up 35-0, Why can't we play like this every week?


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

DH said:


> 35-0 Denver? What the fuck.


Now that's the shock of the day so far. You knew the Cowboys would at least try against the Giants, but KC looks pathetic so far.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

-Mystery- said:


> This who beat who nonsense doesn't work.
> 
> The Saints beat the Steelers, the Browns beat the Saints, and the Steelers beat the Browns. Get what I'm saying?


I agree who beat who stuff usually doesnt work but my point is I dont see how you can knock the Jets who were victorious. Obviously the Browns are a very inspired team right now so this was a solid win on the road. Hell the Jets were only a 3pt favorite i believe. To act is if the effort they put forth today was so poor that it equates to them getting "crushed" by the Patriots i dont get it at all.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Barry_Darsow said:


> I agree who beat who stuff usually doesnt work but my point is I dont see how you can knock the Jets who were victorious. Obviously the Browns are a very inspired team right now so this was a solid win on the road. Hell the Jets were only a 3pt favorite i believe. To act is if the effort they put forth today was so poor that it equates to them getting "crushed" by the Patriots i dont get it at all.


Because in the playoffs, the Pats usually transform into another beast and the Jets kinda need to get their shit together because the Jets team we've seen for the last 3 weeks isn't gonna cut it come playoff time.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't think the Jets should be slighted for almost being beat by us.. We're proving to be a very good team right now, Peyton Hillis is really hard to stop, and Colt McCoy is making plays. But Mark Sanchez is pretty inconsistent, and he got lucky, he gift wrapped about 3 INTs and only one was caught by us.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Giants...you suck today. Just sayin'. This is UGLY!!! And I just knew it was going to happen. Cowboys are sparked & humiliated, and they want to kill us and we're basically coming off of two bye weeks with a shit ton of injuries. They've got all the momentum in this one and we just look like we haven't practiced.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

KC is road weary and ill prepared to play and McDaniels is an asshole for sending his kicker out to try a 58 yard field goal with 4 TD lead. Looks like The Raiders will officially in 1st place in a couple hours. YAY

Cowboys have nothing to lose so I'm not really surprised. I still think they should trot out Stephen McGee at some point. Season is done, see what you have.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas having momentum amuses. Good to see Dallas play with some inspiration and fire for once this season.

The pick 6 really is the difference in the game so far. Saying the Giants look bad is total cop out. Dallas has made them look bad at times. It's not like the GMen aren't playing hard.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Just saw the last play of the Texans/Jags game :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Crazy shit wasn't it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes sir, :lmao lights go out on the Cowboys/Giants game.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol the lights going out at the Dallas/Giants game

Maybe Dallas winning is causing the universe to implode


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

GMen are FAKE!!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Or Dallas is good/decent when they try...

Not sure where this team came from really. Haven't seen a perfectly executed screen pass by Dallas in probably forever.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Was it in the middle of a play or just in the huddle or something?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

GIANTS?!?! THE FUCK!?!?!?! THE FUCK THE FUCK THE FUCK?!?!?! 

This is pissing me off beyond belief. Did you fuckers not practice? WHAT THE FUCK?!?!?!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Of course, Shaun Hill gets the comeback TD, but airmails a 2 pointer that we needed. Every week we're close and find ways to lose. Cockteases.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I wonder what Wade is thinking at this point.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Or Dallas is good/decent when they try...
> 
> Not sure where this team came from really. Haven't seen a perfectly executed screen pass by Dallas in probably forever.


I guess not having a walking vagina with down syndrome as a head coach anymore changes a lot of things.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TripleG said:


> GIANTS?!?! THE FUCK!?!?!?! THE FUCK THE FUCK THE FUCK?!?!?!
> 
> This is pissing me off beyond belief. Did you fuckers not practice? WHAT THE FUCK?!?!?!


Please you're acting like the Giants aren't making plays. They are, they just aren't scoring.

Dallas still has plenty of time to fuck this up.

Nicks, Manningham, and Bradshaw are doing great.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

wow gross catch by Nicks


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Hakeem Nicks is pretty awesome.


Yeah.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fuck you New York. The entire stadium is dark? How the hell does this happen...IN NEW YORK?

I expect it in Cleveland, but not New York.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I think Chad and Chad are done for the season.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't put too much stock into the Giants laying a goose egg today and neither should their fans. Regardless of how bad the Cowboys are, it's still a heated division game and I guess you could say Garrett lit a fire under their asses. No need to panic Giants fans.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Fuck you New York. The entire stadium is dark? How the hell does this happen...IN NEW YORK?
> 
> I expect it in Cleveland, but not New York.


Stadium is in Jersey though, lol.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TripleG said:


> Stadium is in Jersey though, lol.


:lmao

Great fucking point.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

TD G-Men! I have very little faith in our D to hold up, but at least we weren't kept out of the endzone.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

So its Denver 42 KC 10 :hmm:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

We are making Kitna look like a HOF QB here.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wait a second, Kitna has some weapons here on Dallas. Why do you think this has been the most disappointing season in Dallas history? Giants have had defensive breakdowns, but give Dallas some credit.

The biggest difference here is the play of the offensive line. It's amazing what can be done when the line blocks well.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ Giants


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

All the Giants need is one defensive stop and they're probably back in the game cause the Cowboys aren't stopping Eli right now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas's D is beyond bad. It's true.

Again Hicks, Manningham, and Bradshaw are killing Dallas. That's why Boss was so wide open.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

And there's the stop they needed. They score before the 4th quarter and you can probably start hearing the sounds for Jerry Jones having a heart attack.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Dallas, amazingly enough gets the stop right back.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

In other news Denver is gonna hang half a hundred on KC.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Why are the Dallas players now figuring out that they actually have too put in effort each week?

I actually am praying that the Giants come back and win.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Prayer seems excessive. It's a game. Pray for world peace instead.

That was a great fucking catch by Boss. Hate you Kevin Boss!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Prayer seems excessive. It's a game. Pray for world peace instead.


I know, I know...jeez.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well I think that was the end of the game right there barring some ridiculous miracle. 

Giants, you sucked today. Defense took a nap, and we just couldn't make the right plays on Offense, and that Pick 6 fucking killed us.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pick 6 did hurt NYG for sure. Fourteen point swings do that almost every time.

G-Men made enough plays to stay in the game. Not sure what game you were/are watching.

EDIT: Also this isn't over just yet.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Pick 6 did hurt NYG for sure. Fourteen point swings do that almost every time.
> 
> G-Men made enough plays to stay in the game. Not sure what game you were/are watching.
> 
> EDIT: Also this isn't over just yet.


Offense kept us in the game. Our D looks like swiss cheese.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Agreed. Giants D has been awful, though the Dallas O has had something to do with that. You have to admit that the Dallas O line has done a good job so far.

The Dallas D has been slightly more fortunate and made that pick 6. Otherwise they've been pretty bad too, but again, the NYG offense has had a lot to do with that.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Troy Smith is a good QB


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank you Kevin Booth. Nicks totally just torched the Dallas secondary.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

How much of a dick do you think linemen feel like when they get TD's called back for holding?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> How much of a dick do you think linemen feel like when they get TD's called back for holding?


Yeah it's gotta really suck...especially if your holding calls back a game winning TD (looking at you Alex Barron).


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

I am still recovering from mulitple heartattacks from the Jets.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh God. The NY Papers are going to go nuts tomorrow over the Pick 6 and the Holding Call. At least I'll enjoy reading that, lol.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Game isn't quite over yet. Dallas forgot how to put teams away (they never really knew even when they were "good").


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bradford is the real deal man.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I've said this before, but I'd love a Bradford Rams versus McCoy Browns Super Bowl.

Hell I want at least three of these go down.

That PI was BULLSHIT. But whatever. Good job Troy Smith.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I have to agree with you on the PI call.

next week COLTS/PATRIOTS!!!!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Obviously the scoreboard (Dallas' record) says not be over excited, but it was good to see Dallas come out and play hard.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Troy Smith is the fucking truth.

Almost had a heart attack, all those penalties in key moments but what the hell, we finally won a close game!!! !

Can't believe there's still a chance to take the division. I don't like our chances with this coaching staff but it so nice to have a QB that can deliver when it matters.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Note to Giants = You sucked this week. Work on it. More effort would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bengals need a new QB asap.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Bengals need alot of things...lol*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No more winless teams either. Bills won. 

Also, I can't stand these gold helmet Steeler uniforms.

49 degrees in Pittsburgh. That's perfect football weather.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Colts/Patriots looks very exciting!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Here is what the defenses for both the Pats/Steelers need to do: Don't give Brady or Big Ben time in the pocket. They will burn you.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

oops double post.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Tom Terrific Brady

I think i'm going to grow my hair like Brady.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Brady just cut through that defense like a surgeon. No troubles at all. He has been masterful against the Steelers. He just knows what too do against them.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

^It's not hard when our corners are pretty awful. Our corner depth is arguably worse than Dallas.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

DH said:


> ^It's not hard when our corners are pretty awful. Our corner depth is arguably worse than Dallas.


That's not going to help the Steelers against Brady tonight.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

this is going to be a wonderful night


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

As a Ravens fan, if things continue like this, I will love this game haha.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Steelers gotta pound that ball on 1st and 2nd down then exploit the Pats' last in the league 3rd down defense.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Tom has torched Pitts D so far. 

And I love the split b/w run/pass ratio for the Pats against the Steelers: 27% run/73% pass.

But hey, whatever works.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't get it. So Ward has to maintain possession despite taking a helmet-to-helmet hit? Fucking joke.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

49ers killed themselves with penalties. had 3 touchdowns called back and a interception called back.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brady has the best hair in all of sports.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Niners won TKOK. Count your blessings. Wins are hard to come by in this game. Enjoy them.




-Mystery- said:


> I don't get it. So Ward has to maintain possession despite taking a helmet-to-helmet hit? Fucking joke.


Yep believe it or not even Steelers have to actually catch the ball. Even Steelers as great as Hines Ward.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Yep believe it or not even Steelers have to actually catch the ball. Even Steelers as great as Hines Ward.


I just don't like it regardless of what team is playing. You can't realistically expect players to maintain possession of the ball amidst receiving a helmet-to-helmet hit.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes, they do. But it's difficult when Ben's sucking cock and throwing the ball off target.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

-Mystery- said:


> I just don't like it regardless of what team is playing. You can't realistically expect players to maintain possession of the ball amidst receiving a helmet-to-helmet hit.


That's just part of going over the middle. I'm against helmet to helmet contact when it's intentional, that looked incidental to me. Incidental head to head is going to happen no matter what.

Didn't see the Pats dominating this game like they have.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The problem with our past couple of games are the Cleveland Browns. Here's what they've done for us:

~Kill the Saints, Saints aren't happy, take it out on us.
~Kill the Patriots, same story.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That made me laugh DH. 

Those fucking Cleveland Browns!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brady has been a beast tonday.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I knew we played the Jets this year, so I figured the Browns would beat them today and we would play them next week, but luckily that's not going to happen.

Despite this horrible defensive performance (nice pass rush by us, imo), our next two games are against the Raiders and the Bills. However, never will I doubt the Raiders against us at home after last year's failure.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey Bruce Arians, the Pats run defense sucks so quit passing and run the fucking ball.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> Tom Terrific Brady
> 
> I think i'm going to grow my hair like Brady.


I just got mine cut because my hair was like "Justin Bieber"s so my family says.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DH said:


> I knew we played the Jets this year, so I figured the Browns would beat them today and we would play them next week, but luckily that's not going to happen.
> 
> Despite this horrible defensive performance (nice pass rush by us, imo), our next two games are against the Raiders and the Bills. However, never will I doubt the Raiders against us at home after last year's failure.


Raiders just might be good. If the Steelers lose this I'd fear the Raiders. I know you're saying the Raiders won't be easy, I'm just agreeing.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Finally, an offensive spark.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

There you fucking go. Now keep pounding the ball.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh God, here goes Reed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They really do need to run. Opens up the play action.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The unofficial yellow line on the TV was just crooked :/


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Man Brady looks pissed.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

everyone brady just yelled at deserved it


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

taking shots at Bradys knee :no:


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

What's with these receivers missing these easy fucking catches?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^get really annoyed when these geeks drop an easy pass and hurt brady's completion percentage


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

^He's talking about the Steeler receivers.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

DH said:


> ^He's talking about the Steeler receivers.


Talking about both teams, but mostly the Steelers.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I still can't believe we're going to have to use our first round pick next year on another offensive lineman due to the fact that we have shitty depth, and our starters aren't even that good. 

Oh how I'd love a big-play corner 

Edit: Shades of Jacksonville would've been nice.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

DH said:


> I still can't believe we're going to have to use our first round pick next year on another offensive lineman due to the fact that we have shitty depth, and our starters aren't even that good.
> 
> Oh how I'd love a big-play corner


Pouncey's brother is gonna be in the draft next year so I'm hoping we draft him. He's a guard too.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DH said:


> Edit: Shades of Jacksonville would've been nice.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

brady in 2007 form tonight (greatest of all time)


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I bet Rod Woodson could suit up tomorrow and still outshine these awful corners we have.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> Pouncey's brother is gonna be in the draft next year so I'm hoping we draft him. He's a guard too.


I was just thinking the other day that we should draft him. NCAA isn't big at all here in Canada, but from what I know, they play great together.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Yeah, Bruce Arians gotta go.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Good job Steelers, just continue to let Brady get on the field...that will help you out.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Come on that was not a sack.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

WE WON~! WE FUCKING FINALLY WON!

WEWONWEONWEWONWEWONWEWONWEWON! 8*D


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Steelers need a score here. They can't head into the 4th down 14.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Weak, the cowboys won and the Texans lost, at least the Spurs kicked some ass.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Cut the stupid fucker. Seriously.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Why does Jeff Reed still have a job?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

He missed from 26 yards :lmao


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Good job Steelers, just let Brady have all day in the pocket haha.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao

nice extra point.

I might have to make some gifs of Brady's hair in the wind.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

brady = that .....


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pats O line has owned the Steelers. When that happens, Brady destroys you.

Steelers look lost on offense. Jeff Reed is horrible. You seriously can't miss that close, those have to be automatic. Steelers' O line is pretty bad.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> :lmao
> 
> nice extra point.
> 
> I might have to make some gifs of Brady's hair in the wind.


yes to the gifs!


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I should hate Brady right now, but he keeps taking off that helmet and I keep seeing that majestic hair.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Majestic. That's the perfect word for it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I like that word Majestic, good job -Mystery-.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh hey. We have life.

... kinda.

And Jeff Reed is one of the top trending topics on Twitter. What a fucking joke.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice to see the WRs catching the ball when we're down 21 in the 4th.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This is a very import drive for the Pats here.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep, I'm hoping for a pick 6...


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I wonder how many people will be calling the Steelers the best team in football after this game. Add the Saints game on top of that too and it's just not good stuff.

Edit: Timmons? Fuck me.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

DH said:


> I wonder how many people will be calling the Steelers the best team in football after this game. Add the Saints game on top of that too and it's just not good stuff.


They're still top 5. They lost to the Saints and Pats coming off of bad losses, that can't be overlooked.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Steelers have dropped. So have the Ravens and Jets. Those were the top three a few weeks ago by most people's assessment.

Really there is no best team this year. Like I said earlier this year, it's wide the fuck open.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah, but then you realize that we're banged up, our defense is old, our corners are garbage, and our wide receivers can't catch.

Calm down Brady. You've been hit like twice, no need to look so mad at your line.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The apocalypse hasn't quite arrived in Pittsburgh. Fortunately the Ravens lost too.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Well that sums up the kind of game this has been.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

And that was a bad break we couldn't have happen.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ouch.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

*sighs*

6-3. I'm gonna be praying for that 7th win so we don't slide to 6-7 again. That was so painful last year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep that is game over. Steelers cannot score 19 points in the time left.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I wouldn't of went for the 2 points.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Be up by 21, or three TDs and three PATs. It was the right thing to do.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RIP @ Steelers


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Don't see this as a bad loss at all so hopefully people in Pittsburgh don't hit the panic button. Lets be honest, the Pats were gonna blow through whoever they played this week.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The two-point attempt might've also been influenced by the fact that they missed the previous extra point.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

On a happier note, I've been pleased with Sanders' performance tonight.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

-Mystery- said:


> Don't see this as a bad loss at all so hopefully people in Pittsburgh don't hit the panic button. Lets be honest, the Pats were gonna blow through whoever they played this week.


Yep, this is sound reason I think. I picked the Steelers to win this but forgot that NE got shelled by Cleveland last week. You kick Brady and Belichick's asses they pretty much wanna fuck up whoever is next.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Onside kick comming


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

No kidding.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Thats a bitch :lmao


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Yo, Gay and Reed better not have jobs come Tuesday.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Eh, the entire Steeler D played badly, or maybe the Pats are just this good. Who knows.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

HEY YO WE BOUT TO MAKE THE GREATEST COMEBACK OF ALL TIME.

:side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That was a pretty nice TD.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Eh, the entire Steeler D played badly, or maybe the Pats are just this good. Who knows.


Its Brady/Belichick. They have always had success against the Steelers. Collingsworth even said it: Steelers hate playing this style of football. They rather make it a pounding/bruising type game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If Collinsworth said it, it's 50/50 if it's bullshit or not.

But you're right, the Pats have owned the Steelers a lot in the past.

However, Baltimore is pretty much the same team as Pittsburgh and they fucked up NE last year in NE in the playoffs.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brady should make them pay and get another touchdown.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lmao

Yeah, don't YOU DARE even attempt a comeback motherfuckers! lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Well, that was pretty fun.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I have nothing against Fran Charles, but I miss Rich Eisen on Game Day Final.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMister said:


> If Collinsworth said it, it's 50/50 if it's bullshit or not.
> 
> But you're right, the Pats have owned the Steelers a lot in the past.
> 
> However, Baltimore is pretty much the same team as Pittsburgh and they fucked up NE last year in NE in the playoffs.


True about Baltimore. Steelers/Baltimore are basically the same team, but Ravens have always played the Pats close, usually coming down to the last minutes. While, the Steelers have gotten burned by Brady everytime.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Brady/Belicheck: 23-2 after a loss now. Insane.

Oh yeah, Brady's won 24 straight at home, and guess who comes to town next: the Colts.

Should be a good game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

A day after I'm really glad the Cowboys spanked the Giants. If we can just beat our division rivals this disaster won't sting as bad. We still got Philly twice and the Skins again. Win those three games and I'm not as pissed.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I didn't know Brady has not lost a home game since 2006, Thats pretty awesome.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> Brady/Belicheck: 23-2 after a loss now. Insane.
> 
> Oh yeah, Brady's won 24 straight at home, and guess who comes to town next: the Colts.
> 
> Should be a good game.


ahh the old Pats/Colts game. That will definitely be good. Though, the Colts defense better be on their A+ game.

Plus, Brady is only 2 wins away from breaking Favre's record of most consecutive home wins.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The next two games are not going to be easy.

vs Colts
vs Jets


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMister said:


> A day after I'm really glad the Cowboys spanked the Giants. If we can just beat our division rivals this disaster won't sting as bad. We still got Philly twice and the Skins again. Win those three games and I'm not as pissed.


For what its worth i'm hoping the Boys can come back and at least salvage there season with some wins over Filthadelphia.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

MrMister said:


> A day after I'm really glad the Cowboys spanked the Giants. If we can just beat our division rivals this disaster won't sting as bad. We still got Philly twice and the Skins again. Win those three games and I'm not as pissed.



You'll win next week for sure so that could get your Boys some momentum going. The Lions have emotionally mailed it in this year after the Jets loss...i have zero doubt this team is going 2-14.

Is it too early to start looking at mock drafts? lol. Its going to be a real dogfight to the end but i think we can pull off the 2 pick again.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Everyone is dog piling Wade and acting like Jason Garrett is some legit head coach. Wade has been coaching longer or as long as Garrett's been alive.

Fucking please. ESPN are such fucking douchebags. Wade took this same team to the playoffs twice and rallied them last year to have a good run at it until they got ambushed in Minnesota. I've always said Wade wasn't the guy to take this or any team to the Super Bowl, but to say he's not a good coach is fucking absurd. He's forgotten more about football than all these dumbasses bashing him.

I'll be elated if Jason Garrett turns out to be great and leads Dallas to a Super Bowl at some point, but one game doesn't mean shit. Garrett if you do turn out to be the guy, you better get us a more consistent offensive line.

Wade didn't get the most of this team, that's obvious, but to say he's not a coach is just incorrect.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Barry_Darsow said:


> You'll win next week for sure so that could get your Boys some momentum going. The Lions have emotionally mailed it in this year after the Jets loss...i have zero doubt this team is going 2-14.
> 
> Is it too early to start looking at mock drafts? lol. Its going to be a real dogfight to the end but i think we can pull off the 2 pick again.


Maybe for the bottom 5 spots but I would say that most of the league standings is still up in the air since a lot of teams are close to making the playoffs. As in borderline playoff teams and a lot of surprises have been happening this year.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Barry_Darsow said:


> You'll win next week for sure so that could get your Boys some momentum going. The Lions have emotionally mailed it in this year after the Jets loss...i have zero doubt this team is going 2-14.
> 
> Is it too early to start looking at mock drafts? lol. Its going to be a real dogfight to the end but i think we can pull off the 2 pick again.


Unless there's a sure-fire OL (like Jake Long was in 08), we should trade down a few spots, should we get a top 5 pick. We've had 3 top 5 picks in the past 4 years, and I don't know how much more we can shell out. Stock up on middle draft picks addressing their issues.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

So let me get this straight....

Shanahan benches McNabb last week in favor of Grossman of all people for a 2-minute scenerio because McNabb is apparently fat, out-of-shape, not experienced enough, whatever...

And TODAY the Redskins sign McNabb to a 4-year $75 million extension? 

Did I fucking MISS something??????


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Perfect Poster said:


> Unless there's a sure-fire OL (like Jake Long was in 08), we should trade down a few spots, should we get a top 5 pick. We've had 3 top 5 picks in the past 4 years, and I don't know how much more we can shell out. Stock up on middle draft picks addressing their issues.


I'd be all for trading down, but i think we're going to end up top 2 or 3 again which means it might be tough to get out of that spot like its been the past couple years. Id be really surprised if we win another game this year...that Jets loss was debilatating. Im with you on the sure fire OL, im sick and tired of this shit line year in year out. Hopefully with how the much improved Dline has improved the entire defense they will finally realize "hey, maybe we should try this strategy on offense?" We need a LT as well as a G. You can usually get good guard prospects though in the 2nd/3rd rounds. OT/LB/G definitely the top 3 picks.



Cerbs said:


> So let me get this straight....
> 
> Shanahan benches McNabb last week in favor of Grossman of all people for a 2-minute scenerio because McNabb is apparently fat, out-of-shape, not experienced enough, whatever...
> 
> ...


You're just as puzzled as i am. It reeks of a PR move...terrible move by the Redskins. Yeah thats an awful lot of money just for PR reasons but this IS Snyder we're talking about. From what we've seen so far this season how can any team have that much faith in McNabb?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cerbs said:


> So let me get this straight....
> 
> Shanahan benches McNabb last week in favor of Grossman of all people for a 2-minute scenerio because McNabb is apparently fat, out-of-shape, not experienced enough, whatever...
> 
> ...


Yeah this made me WTF too. It's good to see the Redskins are actually still more clueless than Dallas, as bad as it's been in Dallas in recent weeks.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MAJESTIC HAIR


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Barry_Darsow said:


> You're just as puzzled as i am. It reeks of a PR move...terrible move by the Redskins. Yeah thats an awful lot of money just for PR reasons but this IS Snyder we're talking about. From what we've seen so far this season how can any team have that much faith in McNabb?





MrMister said:


> Yeah this made me WTF too. It's good to see the Redskins are actually still more clueless than Dallas, as bad as it's been in Dallas in recent weeks.


The funniest possible thing that could happen now is for Washington to lose tonight. Mike and Mike will have a fucking FIELD DAY with that one in the morning. 


Purple Kisses said:


> MAJESTIC HAIR


I was LOL'ing when he spiked the ball after that rushing TD and had the Pittsburg fans booing the fuck out of him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mike and Mike are about the only good thing about ESPN. Them and Tom Jackson. TJ needs to defect to the NFL Network.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Jeff Reed is gone! Wooooooooooo.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Steelers had to. He's missed WAY too many chip shots. Kickers have to make these easy 3 points. There are no excuses.

Still amazed at the Hail Mary yesterday. And the defense made it possible...


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah Skip Bayless and Co. are a bunch of morons. Especially Skip. 

And I never could stand Adam Schefter. Hated him when he was on NFLN and hate him even more now. He's such a fucking dweeb. He's the kind of little shit you just KNOW got his ass handed to him several times in high school.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Shefter is annoying as hell. It always looked like Rod Woodson wanted to beat his ass anytime they had to do anything together. I wish he would've.

Ed Werder is also a piece of shit. Skip is the worst. The Ticket in Dallas used to make fun of him all the time. Gordon Keith did a great and hilarious Fake Skip Bayless.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Thing that annoys me the most about him is he's such an overly-biased Cowboys fan, he just makes flat-out untrue assessments about us. Even when we were 1-4, he was still insisting we were the best team in the league, which tends to make the rest of us look like as big of an idiot as he is. He also rages on T.O. religously and comes off like a complete idiot when T.O. has a great game the same week. He blames T.O. for "obliterating" our team, when he did no such thing. At all. He hardly made a peep in Buffalo. And he's probably the only player on the Bengals that wants to win right now. Skip is just really a clueless dumbfuck. I see people like him on TV and wonder why the fuck _I_ don't have my own show.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mike Vick horrifies me. This is why he was hyped.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Vick is a beast.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow Mike Vick is tearing apart Redskins


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We always knew he was a genetic freak, but he never understood the NFL game.

Now he understands and he gives me and all DC's across the league nightmares.

EDIT: Vick has 22 fantasy points so far. I have him on my team. This is too good to be true.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Mike Vick knows throwing mechanics down, new deal soon. Maybe him going away for a few years was a good thing.

Mike Vick if he does well like this the rest of the season maybe MVP or to far stretch.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

What a shitty fucking game.

HOW'S THAT NEW CONTRACT PAYING OFF, WASHINGTON????????


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah man he keeps this up he has to be in the running for MVP even though he's missed a few games. Doesn't matter, he's out of this world.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Andy Reid is laughing at the haters now, think of all the people that called him stupid for getting tid on Mc5.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't know if Michael Vick will win MVP, but he's definitely winning Comeback Player of the Year.

If he wins MVP after CJ2K didn't win it last year (retarded, imo), it will be because he leads the Eagles to the Super Bowl.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Another 3 and out. What a fucking joke :lmao

This is painful to watch and I hate the Redskins.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DH said:


> I don't know if Michael Vick will win MVP, but he's definitely winning Comeback Player of the Year.
> 
> If he wins MVP after CJ2K didn't win it last year (retarded, imo), it will be because he leads the Eagles to the Super Bowl.


Yeah I'm not sure he'd win it but he'd have to be considered. Rivers is putting up video game numbers this year too.

And yes it was absurd that CJ didn't win it last year. What more can an offensive player do?


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

:lmao This is a mess.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This game is now over.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

There goes the crowd imo.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Fuck off, McNabb


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> This game is now over.


Skins are HORRIBLE. I never say a game is over in the 1st quarter, but I'm gonna have to agree with you.

Total ambush here.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I wonder when Mc5 will get benched for Rex Grossman again.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Games over. When will they take Vick out 2nd quarter or will the not take him out


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

London Fletcher is fucking CRYING. :lmao 

The Eagles ruined his life tonight.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

270 total yards on 15 plays?! This is really, really bad. Couldn't happen to a worse team.\

Purple Kisses can you make a gif of London Fletcher crying there? :lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Washington needs to get probably 3 receivers that can hang onto the ball in the offeseason. The only ones worth anything are Moss and Cooley.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Skins are HORRIBLE. I never say a game is over in the 1st quarter, but I'm gonna have to agree with you.
> 
> Total ambush here.


And they had two week to prepare for this. Just pathetic.

McNabb trying to rally the troops and they just look like they want this over with.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Michael Vick: 

8/8 for 181 Yards, 2 TD

20 rushing yards, 1 TD

What a fucking monster


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Lol at London Fletcher crying, this game is just sad.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> 270 total yards on 15 plays?! This is really, really bad. Couldn't happen to a worse team.\
> 
> Purple Kisses can you make a gif of London Fletcher crying there? :lmao


i will do it when i download the game.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

YOU ARE FUCKING KIDDING ME!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

VICK IS A FUCKING GOD.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah let's just prolong the agony with a challenge.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

49 yard bomb to Maclin wtf. These starts are going to be 12 minute quarters on easy in Madden.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RIP Skins


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Mr.King said:


> 49 yard bomb to Maclin wtf. These starts are going to be 12 minute quarters on easy in Madden.


I was just thinking this seemed like a game of Madden on easy mode :lmao


Deangelo FALL


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

mike vick: making it look so very easy

and the redskins are the undoubted kings of terrible contracts. mcnabb will be 39 when the contract ends. 39.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

about time, Vick needs to be payed asap.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

This is so Madden 71 yard play? Who is Davis anyway. Bunch of no names now on Redskins, need to get some weapons in offseason.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Way too little too late, McNabb. :lmao 

JUST A LITTLE.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Mc5 trying to pull of a Peyton Manning level come back.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Despite that being arbuably McNabb's best TD throw of the season, it matters less than all the others. 

HERE COMES VICK.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Wtf is going on


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

It took them 35 points and a quarter, but Washington finally realizes its a game. Still down 3 TD's, but the offense has gotten 2 big plays and there's a LOT of football left.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SHOOTOUT


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Final Score is going to be 50 something to 30 something.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Hopefully Washington gets another stop here and makes it a game. It's still a 3 TD game. But I wanna see a shootout.

And damn can Vick still be deadly on the run.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

If the Redskins score again on this drive, this may very well become the game of the decade.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Interception about to see touchdown Eagles, if not at least a field goal


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> Hopefully Washington gets another stop here and makes it a game. It's still a 3 TD game. But I wanna see a shootout.
> 
> And damn can Vick still be deadly on the run.


I think he's more dangerous with his feet now than before. He just might be faster.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Michael Vick is a beast, that was insanely fast. Nothing open, just run it for 21 yards.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Mike Vick is just fucking ridiculous. Period.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Vick is the most dangerous man in football right now.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

If Purple Kisses gets hard watching Peyton Manning play, I really don't wanna know how hard he gets when he watches Michael Vick play. The guy is literally unstoppable.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Mike Vick just might be the 2nd incarnation of Jesus Christ. A dog-fighting, ex-con Jesus Christ.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Vick has 40.12 Fantasy points and there's more than half of the game to go.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

TITO SANTANA!!!!!!!!!!!!

FUCK Wrong thread.

But ON TOPIC Yeah, Vick is a fucking BEAST!

Now only if McCoy & DeSean Jackson score a few more TDs, then I might be able to win my FF game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We really aren't EVEN overrating Vick here. He justifiably is everything everyone has said.

He is a literal nightmare for DC's across the league. DC's will lose sleep trying figure out what to do. Vick has also never had this much talent around him on offense. Jackson, Maclin, and McCoy are really good players.

And I fucking hate the Eagles. Hate them. I can't deny how awesome Vick is.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DH said:


> If Purple Kisses gets hard watching Peyton Manning play, I really don't wanna know how hard he gets when he watches Michael Vick play. The guy is literally unstoppable.


right now keyboard is full of my pimp juice, if Vick continues i will be spending all tomorrow cleaning my room.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Vick gonna hang half a hundred minus one before the half...

I wonder what the total TD record is one game. He's at 5 right now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Vick vs giants next week, should be good.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

I just sprayed my monitor. Been a Vick fan for years this is amazing about to get another touch down.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Don't forget Celek in that list of threats Mister Squared {:hmm:}

And on a note that has absolutely nothing to do with football, the McRib looks fucking disgusting.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Vick has tied most TD's in a half.

The record for a full game is only 6, held by three different men.

@DH: Yeah Celek is still a threat even though his numbers are WAY down this year. He's still good.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Which 3 were those? Look likes Vicks going to break the record.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Brett Favre had a 6 TD game against the Cards when he was with the Jets.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ernie Nevers (1929), Dub Jones (1951), and the great Gale Sayers (1965).

All three are the only ones to score 6 TDs in a single game.

I'm not seeing Favre with at 6 TD game DH. Doesn't mean he didn't do it, he's just not listed where I'm looking.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

jtfc.

45 first half points!?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Ernie Nevers (1929), Dub Jones (1951), and the great Gale Sayers (1965).
> 
> All three are the only ones to score 6 TDs in a single game.
> 
> I'm not seeing Favre with at 6 TD game DH. Doesn't mean he didn't do it, he's just not listed where I'm looking.


Well you're only looking at running backs.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

did brady have 6 TD game during the 18-1 year?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Brady probably had 6 TD's against the Titans last year.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Peyton might of had 6.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

HA. Vick fans are coming back out of the wood works tonight. Loving it. 

No one wants to call this man "Satan" right now. That would be scarier than the suicide watch Shanahan will no doubt be on after this game.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Manning has had 2 6 TD games, in 04 vs. Lions on Thanksgiving, and 03 vs. the Saints.

Brady has 2 as well, in 07 vs. Miami, and last year versus Tennessee.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

<3 Manning


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, if the Redskins score three TD's and three two-point conversions without allowing Mike "GOD" Vick to .... them any further, they just might tie this. 

:side:

EDIT: They censored "r @pe" now too? Jesus Vick.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

he fumbled :lmao, oh he got it back.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Keep challenging, Shanahan. It totally matters right now :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I think hes out of challenges now.

I would shit myself if I had to play against Vick.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice play! Another touchdown by Vick, good moving around to gain the time and what a cannon.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Vick is in GOD mode right now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Favre hasn't thrown 6 TDs ever. I was looking at non QBs though you're right.

The record for passing TDs is 7 done by a few guys, all old timers.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

59 fantasy points omg.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mr.King said:


> 59 fantasy points omg.


I'm getting robbed then or you use a different scoring system. I _only_ have 47 points from Vick.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't know that's what they just announced and wow another touchdown for The Eagles.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Reid must be trying to break the record for most TD's in a game for Vick right now, because I can't figure out why else Vick would still be in this game. This is just fucking embarrassing to watch.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McNabb shouldn't be playing either. Really no one should. They should just call it due to lightning or some shit.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

EAGLES over 500 yards


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I think they will make Vick play till the end of the 3rd quarter then sit him.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Pretty sure any shred of QB controversy that may have still existed in Philly is fucking dead now. 

I still can't believe Kevin Kolb was started ahead of Vick when the season started. Makes you wonder if Andy Reid is on drugs or something.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

MrMister said:


> *Favre hasn't thrown 6 TDs ever. * I was looking at non QBs though you're right.
> 
> The record for passing TDs is 7 done by a few guys, all old timers.


Your sources lie ... http://scores.espn.go.com/nfl/recap?gameId=280928020

Nowadays he'll be throwing 6 picks instead of 6 TD's.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kolb will be in Minnesota next year.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Think Reid has been doing some Cocaine or smoking some primo's looks like he has lost a bit of weight


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DH said:


> Your sources lie ... http://scores.espn.go.com/nfl/recap?gameId=280928020
> 
> Nowadays he'll be throwing 6 picks instead of 6 TD's.


I see the truth now.

I think I saw Favre has 21 turnovers this year. That's sad.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I see the truth now.
> 
> I think I saw Favre has 21 turnovers this year. That's sad.


Favre just needs to be done.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Cerbs said:


> Reid must be trying to break the record for most TD's in a game for Vick right now, because I can't figure out why else Vick would still be in this game. This is just fucking embarrassing to watch.


he threatened Reid he'd show up to practice with a weiner dog in a neck brace and invite the press...he's not getting pulled


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> he threatened Reid he'd show up to practice with a weiner dog in a neck brace and invite the press...he's not getting pulled


:lmao


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Mr.King said:


> Favre just needs to be done.


I think he's trying to start his exit strategy with him giving his MRI to James Andrews to sneak out via injury before the NFL tries to suspend him (don't know if that's likely before the end of the season) or him having to play out this season.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

Purple Kisses said:


> Kolb will be in Minnesota next year.


Pretty interesting to see if he'll wind up anywhere. There would definitely be a market for him if the Eagles were looking to trade him. Still even with how great Vick has been he's 30 years old and not the long term future of the Eagles. Even if the Eagles signed Vick to a longer term extension it's a must in the NFL to have a competent backup. 


MrMister said:


> I see the truth now.
> 
> I think I saw Favre has 21 turnovers this year. That's sad.


I know the defense hasn't been up to par but the main reason for the Vikings struggles is Favre. He's taken them out of games they could have hung on in or won. 


Mr.King said:


> Think Reid has been doing some Cocaine or smoking some primo's looks like he has lost a bit of weight


Didn't one of his son's get busted for that?

Also has anyone seen this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4gNFL2upZE


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

I think that Vick will be The Eagles long term solution to a quarterback. Wow he was big.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

NFL declared that the Ward catch I was pissed about was indeed a catch.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I've already forgotten exactly what happened on that play but from my hazy memory I can't see how they'd say that.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Haha at Redskins possibly releasing Mcnabb for only 3.75 Million


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

RIP Jeff Reed


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Reed get fired?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep, he missed one too many chip shots.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Anybody gonna pick Reed up?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Kickers with no confidence are useless. You've got have those three points when it's time.

And it's gotta be a mental thing because he used to be good. Age is pretty irrelevant with kickers.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

T.O. talking mad shit about McNabb on Twitter...

... and blaming it on his brother :lmao


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Can't find any of said trash talking.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

He might have removed it now because it was all over the news this morning. 



> http://www.csnwashington.com/11/16/...itter/landing.html?blockID=353862&feedID=6458
> 
> For the second time in two weeks Cincinnati Bengals wide receiver Terrell Owens publicly bashed his former teammate Donovan McNabb.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I can't be bothered to care about drama between supposed grown men.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

This coming from the guy who blatantly quit on Sunday. You're a joke T.O., always have been and always will be.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

As a man he is a joke, but TO is a Hall of Fame wideout.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

He's right though. McNabb really isn't playing his best football right now and hasn't done much to earn that contract so far on the Redskins. He still is their best option as of right now and does TO realize that McNabb's performance was basically the same as Palmer's?


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

I think Redskins were supposed to offer that contract to Vick. Seriously, if Mcnabb is worth that, Vick needs to get himself a 2/3 year deal worth like $35m a year in the Summer. He's the MVP at the half way point for me and he's missed 3 and a half games? Just an insane comeback.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

All the Skins do is overpay players and they bust. It's been that way since Snyder took over.

It's not McNabb's fault Snyder wants to overpay him. Anyone would take that money if offered. It'd be stupid not to.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

People really need to get over Vick. People still crying that he should not be playing. The man paid his dues and he's making a great comeback to the game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We've talked about this before GD, but I can't agree more. I think what he did was pretty fucking terrible, but it's forgivable and isn't beyond redemption. Considering he served his time and seems to have his shit together I'm glad he's having success...even though he's a fucking Philadelphia Eagle.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> We've talked about this before GD, but I can't agree more. I think what he did was pretty fucking terrible, but it's forgivable and isn't beyond redemption. Considering he served his time and seems to have his shit together I'm glad he's having success...even though he's a fucking Philadelphia Eagle.


Yeah Mike Francesa was talking about it and was saying that he agreed with the people that he should not play.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

DJ G-D said:


> Yeah Mike Francesa was talking about it and was saying that he agreed with the people that he should not play.


Mike Francesa is worthless.I don't mind Mike Vick and his success but he always comes off as being high or having his mind elsewhere whenever he talks. 

What's amazing about Vick is how nobody wanted him last year and the talk was for him changing positions or playing in the UFL. Even when the Eagles signed him for $1 million people thought they were making a mistake. To go from the fringes to being considered one of the best QB's in the league is pretty astounding.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm kinda confused by all the Vick for MVP talk, especially since the movement caught fire after the Redskins game. I mean he's played great, but pushing him for MVP based solely off the Skins game (which many are doing) is confusing because well, the Redskins suck. If he can do what he did on Monday against the Giants then I'll hop aboard the MVP bandwagon, but it's gonna take more than a stellar performance against a scrub team for me to hop on.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

It wasn't just one game, he is on fire this season. 11 passing TDs, 0 Ints, 8.8 yards per throw, and 115 pass rating. He also has 450 rushing yards with 4 TDs and zero turnovers while running as well, that is fucking incredible and MVP worthy stats.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> I'm kinda confused by all the Vick for MVP talk, especially since the movement caught fire after the Redskins game. I mean he's played great, but pushing him for MVP based solely off the Skins game (which many are doing) is confusing because well, the Redskins suck. If he can do what he did on Monday against the Giants then I'll hop aboard the MVP bandwagon, but it's gonna take more than a stellar performance against a scrub team for me to hop on.


He's doing well right now but I don't think he'll have all day to move against the Giants. Most of the defenses he's played have been average at best with the Packers being one of the exceptions. He won't be facing any great defensive teams for the rest of the year outside of the Bears and Giants.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> It wasn't just one game, he is on fire this season. 11 passing TDs, 0 Ints, 8.8 yards per throw, and 115 pass rating. He also has 450 rushing yards with 4 TDs and zero turnovers while running as well, that is fucking incredible and MVP worthy stats.


My point was nobody really started talking about him as MVP until after Monday. He stunts on a mediocre team then everyone blows up and starts talking about him as the MVP.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas fucked up that Giants D. Vick shouldn't have many problems if he continues to play like he has.

Green Bay's D isn't that good either.

As for Vick for MVP, he'd been outstanding prior to Monday night when he was healthy and he was out of this world after that game. He won't score 6 TD's every game but if you don't realize how dangerous and valuable a player he is right now, well, you might be blind. He now seems to understand and identify coverages; he makes good to great decisions with the ball. This was the missing piece in his arsenal when he was a Falcon. Now that he knows where to go with the ball, he's finally measuring up to the incredible hype he got. In other words his mind has caught up to his body and that makes him incredibly dangerous.

Also mid season is when we can see who all are having good to great years. This is when MVP talk starts.

For the record, Phillip Rivers is having a crazy good season too. If he can will the Chargers to the playoffs Rivers should be in the running too.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm impressed with the no interceptions either this year, wonder how long he will keep that up for.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah that's part of what I'm talking about. Good decisions don't turn the ball over. He's making good decisions so far.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Rivers will have a tough time winning MVP if he doesn't get to the playoffs, but he proved he can have a great game without Gates and that's saying something. Right now it seems like another QB winning MVP and that saddens me as I wish to a defensive player to win the MVP for a change.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Rivers will have a tough time winning MVP if he doesn't get to the playoffs, but he proved he can have a great game without Gates and that's saying something. Right now it seems like another QB winning MVP and that saddens me as I wish to a defensive player to win the MVP for a change.


Only problem is who would win it Jerod Mayo, Asante Samuel no one is really standing out, like some of the offensive players are.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Rivers will have a tough time winning MVP if he doesn't get to the playoffs, but he proved he can have a great game without Gates and that's saying something. Right now it seems like another QB winning MVP and that saddens me as I wish to a defensive player to win the MVP for a change.


Yep, the Chargers have to make the playoffs for Rivers to have a chance. He's 56 yards shy of 3000 yards with 19 TDs. He does have 8 INTs already, but if he can get around a 3 to 1 TD/INT ratio, that's really good.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Which was basically my point. It seems like another QB MVP season since nobody on defense is really playing at a MVP level.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep we were in agreement of course. There's no RB that is going off the charts too. Of course even Chris Johnson going off the charts last year wasn't enough to get an MVP for whatever insane or stupid reason.

MVP is pretty much going to a QB every year unless a RB has an insanely good year. And again Chris Johnson totally got robbed last year and that was an exception. Defenders very rarely get the award. It's an overrated award anyway.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

-Mystery- said:


> I'm kinda confused by all the Vick for MVP talk, especially since the movement caught fire after the Redskins game. I mean he's played great, but pushing him for MVP based solely off the Skins game (which many are doing) is confusing because well, the Redskins suck. If he can do what he did on Monday against the Giants then I'll hop aboard the MVP bandwagon, but it's gonna take more than a stellar performance against a scrub team for me to hop on.


That's ESPN and their dumbass followers for you.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Yep we were in agreement of course. There's no RB that is going off the charts too. Of course even Chris Johnson going off the charts last year wasn't enough to get an MVP for whatever insane or stupid reason.
> 
> MVP is pretty much going to a QB every year unless a RB has an insanely good year. And again Chris Johnson totally got robbed last year and that was an exception. Defenders very rarely get the award. It's an overrated award anyway.


johnson didn't get it b/c his team didn't make the playoffs. that's why he got OPOTY which is the award he should have got. Brees is the guy who totally got robbed last year.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah, Johnson got snubbed because he was a sub-par team last year. if he was a good team then he might very well have won it.


Knowing how voting goes, either Manning or Brady are probably going to get the mvp trophy, both have put up some pretty good stats. also without either their teams would be garbage. I could see Vick getting the award if he continues to put up good numbers and leads his team to the playoffs.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm pretty happy about the fact we play Detroit this weekend. We JUST MIGHT win a home game after all.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Vick is probably _never_ going to get any sort of major award. Why bother arguing about it?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> johnson didn't get it b/c his team didn't make the playoffs. that's why he got OPOTY which is the award he should have got. Brees is the guy who totally got robbed last year.


He had the best year ever for a RB from a yardage standpoint. But you're right, not making the playoffs is a huge knock to any MVP candidate. Brees should've won it if CJ didn't. I would agree.




Hajime No Blasko said:


> Vick is probably never going to get any sort of major award. Why bother arguing about it?


Arguing is fun as long as it's civil. 

I hope he wins it mostly because I like redemption stories. It can't hurt that it would piss off a lot of already whiny, bitter people. Also, his season so far deserves it. Brady, Manning, and Rivers have something to say about him winning it though.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Vick is probably _never_ going to get any sort of major award. Why bother arguing about it?


Maybe Comeback Player of the Year Award. I love comeback stories, and this is why I am rooting for Vick all the way. Fuck the haters.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Jeff Reed getting picked up by The Bengals


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Where did that Brady majestic hair gif come from? That's Kenny Mayne with him and Mayne usually does some funny shit.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCKffDFOrmo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I love Kenny Mayne.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't know if that's disturbing or not.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> johnson didn't get it b/c his team didn't make the playoffs. that's why he got OPOTY which is the award he should have got. Brees is the guy who totally got robbed last year.


That's the problem. The fact that he rushed for 2000 yards and his team only went 8-8 tells you that his team was brutal. Had the Titans secondary not completely blown the first 6 games of the year, the Titans would've made the playoffs and he probably would've won the award. But you can't fault a guy for his team not making the playoffs despite a 2500 yards from scrimmage performance. Holding an 8-8 record against him for that is plain retarded, and I'm still mad he didn't get the award. It's a shame his long run in the last game of the year got called back or else he would've had a great chance to break Dickerson's record and win the MVP award, but oh well :/


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Thought Hester was going to take that one back.

Dolphins need a new QB thigpen is definitely not the answer


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Interestingly enough Dickerson didn't win the MVP either. I think Marino must've had an amazing season in 84 too. The QB will always win it over the RB.

I don't remember Marino's stats that year. I do remember Dickerson's...2105 (it's the best rushing year of all time after all). I like RB's over QB's though.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

If Bears can run the football well early Dolphin's will have a hard time winning this game.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> Holding an 8-8 record against him for that is plain retarded, and I'm still mad he didn't get the award.


it's not retarded at all. it's the way it should be. the team he was on won half its games. how valuable are you if your team wins half its games? completing over 70% of your passes and throwing over 30 tds on a team that wins 13 games is a much better case.

that's like saying rivers is the mvp so far this year and brees should have won it in 08 when he had over 5000 yards. that is what would be retarded. there's an OPOTY award for a reason.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That was a nice pick.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

nice pick


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hester should of had that.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> it's not retarded at all. it's the way it should be. the team he was on won half its games. how valuable are you if your team wins half its games? completing over 70% of your passes and throwing over 30 tds on a team that wins 13 games is a much better case.
> 
> that's like saying rivers is the mvp so far this year and brees should have won it in 08 when he had over 5000 yards. that is what would be retarded. there's an OPOTY award for a reason.


I understand, but if you put up incredible numbers and the rest of your team sucks, it's hard to do anything. Especially since a running back doesn't have as much control in how their team does as much as the quarterback does ... if the quarterback sucks, it's tough to win.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Devin Hester needs to stick to returning kicks.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Brady will win it this year if his stats keep and Pats keep winning, no doubt about that. The reason will simply be that he lost his deep threat, Randy Moss, and had two rookie TEs but still managed to produce big. I don't want him to win it, but at this point it seems like it's him or...I really don't know.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Manning has lost most of his weapons too and he's still putting up great numbers. Brady isn't a shoe in.

Cutler has decent speed for QB.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Hester should be on PR and KR with some plays as Wide Receiver.

Cutler can scramble to, nice run.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chris Johnson had a lot of things going against him. He's new to the game, he's in Nashville, he's a RB, Peyton Manning exists.

He still has the most yards from scrimmage all time. That's astounding no matter how you spin it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cutler is a pretty good athlete, good speed, powerful arm but his decision making, the fact he gets frustrated easily and has possibly the worst receiving core in the NFL makes him look like a bigger joke than he really should. Not saying he is an elite QB or anything but he gets more crap than he sometimes should.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He's too cocky for his own good. He thinks his arm, which is very strong, can put the ball in tight places, when it really can't. You'd thin he'd learn since he has the most red zone picks in the league and led the league in INT's last year, but he doesn't. He's too fucking cocky.

On the other hand Lance Briggs is the best linebacker no one has ever heard of.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Manning has lost most of his weapons too and he's still putting up great numbers. Brady isn't a shoe in.
> 
> Cutler has decent speed for QB.


Though I would love to see Manning win, I don't see it happening. It is only week 11 though, so anything is still possible, but I do think one of the elite QBs with the most wins will win it this year.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Good job dumbass (Brandon Marshall) Gonna get 10 yards for that


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That was funny.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Though I would love to see Manning win, I don't see it happening. It is only week 11 though, so anything is still possible, but I do think one of the elite QBs with the most wins will win it this year.


It is only Week 11 but it's time to start talking MVP. A lot can and will change before we're done of course.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Brandon Marshall = New Braylon Edwards or Roy Williams of drops.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I have a thing for Alex Flanagan.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> I have a thing for Alex Flanagan.


I want to do very bad things to Lindsay Soto.

Alex is a milf though for sure.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cutlers foot work is pretty bad.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Without any big weapons Cutler can still make well out of what he has. Bears pick up some receivers in offseason.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bears REALLY need offensive lineman more than anything. 

Bears would be fucking scary with a good offensive line, as long they continue to play great D and special teams.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeah this offensive line is holding up for now but 2 new offensive line and one big name WR Bears would be much more scary.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

See that's what keeps Cutler from being really good. Stupid decisions and trying to rely on the strength of his arm alone.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Peppers is great.

EDIT - I just realized Chad & Chad are not in the game.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

"Prime Time" Deion Sanders.

the game need to pick up it has been pretty lame.

Alex is back :yum:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dolphins QB sucks or are the Bear D that good?


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> Dolphins QB sucks or are the Bear D that good?



Both. Tyler Thigpen is garbage but the Bears D is good.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice throw and catch.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Is Brandon Marshall out of this game?

Oh shit Peppers is down , not anymore 

Why are teams still kicking to Hester.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> Is Brandon Marshall out of this game?


Injured his hamstring they have him on the sideline in street clothes, he's done.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah he pulled a hamstring early. Might be more serious I haven't heard anything about him since then.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Yeah he pulled a hamstring early. Might be more serious I haven't heard anything about him since then.


I heard he wants twice as much money and wants to be traded to another team.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Peppers is a beast.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PEPPERS.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What a hit. I love it. Nice clean hard hit.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

About killed Davonne, Manning looked like Goldberg there spearing someone.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That was a beautiful hit.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Beautiful throw.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Miami is in deep shit offensively. Miami's D played well enough to win, but they were on the field too long.

If this holds up, Chicago will give me 18 fantasy points for the D. Thanks Bears.

EDIT: After seeing Miami's schedule they're pretty much done. Unless they can find ways to get first downs.

Bears don't have it easy either.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Both schedule are hard.

I know the Dolphins are not going to win their division, but i'm not sure about the Bears.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Bears 7-3 on the year. Good year going for them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bears can win the North. It might come down to that last game against Green Bay at Lambeau. That will be fun if that's the case.

The defense is playing at a high level. This should keep them in every game they play. Can Cutler raise his level of play though?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bears D vs Mike Vick will be fun to watch next week.

"Prime Time"


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

My friend who is a Bears fan says the Bears have always shut Vick down. We'll see soon enough. Good luck with that Chicago.

I do like Chi-Town's swagger on defense though. This is a top unit and has been for some time. Briggs, Urlacher, Tillman, Peppers...great players at all three levels.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think I've made clear how much I dislike the Packers and Eagles, but I really want the Pack to crush the Vikings Sunday.

I mean humiliate them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I cant wait for the Colts/Pats game, we need this one to try and secure top spot of AFC if we lose we're pretty much out of the running for the first seed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The top seed is nice but it's not essential to making to the Super Bowl. I would agree it benefits Indy the most though. Indy needs the dome, the controlled environment. You never know what you're going to get in Foxboro, or the Meadowlands in January. Really all the top AFC teams are outdoor cold weather teams.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

We also don't want a team like the Pats to get homefield advantage in the playoffs because they are usually unbeatable at home in the battlefields, except for what happened to them last year.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I think I've made clear how much I dislike the Packers and Eagles, but I really want the Pack to crush the Vikings Sunday.
> 
> I mean humiliate them.


This is so not cool man.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm hoping it will force Favre into retirement (for good) and Childress will be fired. It's best for the Vikings this way.

I actually dislike both of these people more than the Packers.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sidney Rice will either be active vs the Packers or go on IR this sunday.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I'm hoping it will force Favre into retirement (for good) and Childress will be fired. It's best for the Vikings this way.
> 
> I actually dislike both of these people more than the Packers.


You know how much I hate Childress and I disagree, in fact I may have to knife fight you for still supporting the Packers. Brett Favre should have retired last year though. Getting a little sick of the Favre circus around here.



Purple Kisses said:


> Sidney Rice will either be active vs the Packers or go on IR this sunday.


Yeah, my guess is he is going to sit out the rest of the season.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

If Favre retires this year for the next 2-4 years we will be hearing about if Favre will make a comeback.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> You know how much I hate Childress and I disagree, in fact I may have to knife fight you for still supporting the Packers. Brett Favre should have retired last year though. Getting a little sick of the Favre circus around here.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, my guess is he is going to sit out the rest of the season.


I won't kill you. You need to watch this ass whuppin Green Bay will administer Sunday.

You want those pieces of shit over confident for the rematch with the Bears the last game of the season.

I've heard Rice will play Sunday. He should just sit the rest of the season. Vikings will go nowhere with Childress. When Childress is fired, Jackson is gone too. Vikings can move forward at this point.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Can we get new refs? Just terrible.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm a fan of Arian Foster.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Great play Ravens


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

The Panthers even blocking?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I want to watch Oakland and Pittsburgh more than Dallas and Detroit. 

Dallas bores the piss out of me.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Texans secondary are full of retards.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, the Texans D is HORRIBLE.

The Bengals opening a can on Buffalo.

Buffalo got all cocky and overconfident after beating the Lions.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Joe Flacco is a beast.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Watching this Dallas/Detroit game is like watching two teams that both don't want to win. 

And someone needs to remind Jason Garrett that Wade is fired now, so he can stop with these bullshit playcalls on 3rd down that run routes far too short of the marker.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I respect Rashard Mendenhall for being able to get 4-5 yards each carry considering the offensive line he's playing behind.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Speaking of Mendenhall, Dallas could've drafted him or Chris Johnson. We took Felix Jones.

Oops.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Our cornerbacks are fucking pitiful.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Lawls. We could've drafted CJ2K as well.

But I don't think either Johnson or Mendenhall would be as successful elsewhere, especially Johnson since Tennessee is perfect for him.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Who will make playoffs first or the NFC Championship game Dallas or Detroit?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cerbs said:


> Our cornerbacks are fucking pitiful.


Dallas is fucking pitiful really. They're talented but they play with no urgency, no passion, no emotion.



DH said:


> Lawls. We could've drafted CJ2K as well.
> 
> But I don't think either Johnson or Mendenhall would be as successful elsewhere, especially Johnson since Tennessee is perfect for him.


You're probably right. Felix might actually be a decent back on a decent team.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Lesson for Big Ben, don't say shit to Richard Seymour. And Richard should be ejected for that.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I guess Ben got under his skin. Whatever works, I suppose.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I know Revis is on the beast but you have to start throwing it up their let him make a play for the ball.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Ben is scared of Seymour now.


----------



## The_Great_One_316 (Jan 21, 2007)

If Ben wasn't wearing his helmet there is a chance his head would have exploded. It takes a fucking hit to bring a big guy like Ben down.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

good things happen for the steelers with el on the sidelines


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bengals putting up 31 points in the first half WFT?


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> Bengals putting up 31 points in the first half WFT?


Mediocre offense? Bring the Bills to town. Always helps.

EDIT: Starting to get ugly in Minnesota.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

You can't be putting rookies on Santonio Holmes.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Woo hoo. It's almost the 4th quarter and we just got 100 yards of offense.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL @ the fan running onto the field.


----------



## CarlingLight (Nov 20, 2010)

I picked Oakland to cover the spread today. I'm never gambling again. FML.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Fuck Holmes. I despise the Steeler's offensive line.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> LOL @ the fan running onto the field.


Dude was the fastest guy on the field, took 12 or so guys to get him. Someone sign him quick.

And loved the announcers sounding grim about it while Rex was laughing his ass off.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Anybody see that fan in the Jets game? motherfucker ran like hell :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If Dallas is gonna burned this game (they get burned every game) at least have Calvin Johnson do it so I can get some fantasy points here.

Fuck's sake.

EDIT: Thank you Calvin.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Some dude ran out on the field at the Jets game a few minutes ago. I was laughing.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

There's the Steelers D I know.

And fuck another penalty? Ugh. When is the league going to realize they need to stop protecting the offense from everything.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Holy shit the Bengals are blowing a 31-14 lead to the Bills. It's down to 3.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

james harrison should retire


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Bright spot of the season: Mike Goodson is totally the best 3rd string back in the league.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao at the Bengals.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Richard Seymour is my new favorite player


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

the refs should stop assisting the raiders now


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WWF said:


> Bright spot of the season: Mike Goodson is totally the best 3rd string back in the league.


Yeah, but look at it this way. If he keeps playing well, the Panthers won't resign Williams at the end of the year.

On another note, the Pittsburgh game is out of hand. The retardation of the referees has fueled our defense to a new level. I love it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Brian St. Pierre is quite atrocious, as is this entire offense. Defense is pretty decent, though they'd be much better if the offense was on the field for more than 3 plays per drive. 



DH said:


> Yeah, but look at it this way. If he keeps playing well, the Panthers won't resign Williams at the end of the year.


I've doubted for a while now that they'd resign him, but you don't put the guy on IR to preserve him of your intent isn't to keep him.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

TJ Ward with his 2nd interception of the game.. Astonishing because he has already dropped about 4 this year.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

:lmao Lions getting mauled by the officiating.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Suh and Detroit just got jobbed on a bogus horse collar.

Barber was down. Stupid challenge.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

So McFadden came into the game averaging like 100+ yards per game...he's got 14 yards. Fuck, I love this defense.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

This is incredibly stupid. We have forced 6 turnovers, and are only up 7


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Greg Jennings is a monster, hey WWF what happen to the other Panthers QBs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's hilarious to see you Steelers fans go up and down on the roller coaster.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Gradkowski is a nightmare.

EDIT: He's a good guy.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bengals are the biggest joke right now, how can they be losing 35-31 to the Bills.

RODGERS IS THE SHIT.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bye, Bye Brad Childress.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> Greg Jennings is a monster, hey WWF what happen to the other Panthers QBs.



Moore - IR
Clausen - Concussion
Pike - Opted to start St. Pierre over him

I'm pretty sure John Fox is just being an asshole, since he knows he's not coming back next year, so might as well fuck the team up, right? At lease Wade Philips tried. Kinda.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Zac Miller is my new favorite tight end.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Childress and Marv Lewis have to be fired now. It's pretty much guaranteed. Whether it happens now or after season is irrelevant. They're gone.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Big day for Steve Johnson thank God I picked him up. 8 receptions 137 yards 3 touchdowns


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Beautiful game. Third sweep in a row.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

the BUFFALO BILLS ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

And for the 2nd straight weak, Colt McCoy is leading the Browns down field late in the game after the offense has sucked the entire 2nd half.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> It's hilarious to see you Steelers fans go up and down on the roller coaster.


My young heart can't take it.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

How bad are the Bengals? No really, they are horrible. You have a 31-14 lead and now the Bills are winning 42-31.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

ugh @ cbs switching games b/c the raiders are awful


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

God damnit, Carolina's solidified into the worst team in the league spot.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Hell yes Ed Reed interception pitch to Laron Landry Touchdown!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Bye Bye Brad.

GO ARIAN GO


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I feel bad for Steve Smith.


----------



## CarlingLight (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow, Cincinnati is really amazing. Nobody on that team cares about winning at all.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas just made Detroit look like morons.

Play action bootleg is very hard to defend in short yardage, but JON KITNA just scored a 30+ yard TD RUN.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Ray Lewis is now in the 30/30 club.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

How has the Ravens defense given up 230 yards to a team without a QB and RB?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

3 point lead.. We're going to need our 7th forced turnover if we don't want this to go to OT or lose


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Buffalo Bills offense can get it done at times. They just need a better defense and it would be better.

FUCK YES! Ray Lewis interception TD!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I think Ray is only the 2nd player to have 30 sacks and 30 INTS. Isn't Rodney Harrison the other one?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Did Baltimore just score 14 points in less than a minute or what?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I hope the Jets come back here now with a Field Goal or hopefully a touchdown.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Holy shit, Brian St. Pierre must be the worst QB in NFL history. 2 consecutive pick sixes? I want Delhomme back.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I think from now on if the Texans are playing on my TV I'm gonna miss the 1st, 2nd and 3rd quarters and just watch the 4th beacuse thats when they actually show up and start playing football.

:lmao @ Jets


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I hope the Jets come back here now with a Field Goal or hopefully a touchdown.


They do love to make it interesting. They weren't getting that called back.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

WWF said:


> Holy shit, Brian St. Pierre must be the worst QB in NFL history. 2 consecutive pick sixes? I want Delhomme back.


This is his first game as a starter. And its for Carolina. I feel really bad for the guy.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow.. Can't believe we're about to blow the game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> I think from now on if the Texans are playing on my TV I'm gonna miss the 1st, 2nd and 3rd quarters and just watch the 4th beacuse thats when they actually show up and start playing football.


Houston is fun to watch for sure. Every game I've seen, which is quite a few has been close because their D is so fucking bad. They always seem to make enough plays to keep games close and the end is always wild.

I'm glad I'm not a fan though. I'd be insane.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Did the Jets really just allow 17 points in the 4th quarter?

Do people really think they're still among the elite in the AFC?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

And Suggs with his 7th sack this year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Charmqn said:


> This is his first game as a starter. And its for Carolina. I feel really bad for the guy.


You feel bad for him? He's being payed near a million dollars to play one game, because he'll almost assuredly either A) Be released or B) 2nd/3rd string QB.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Suggs going to the pro bowl.

Maurice Jones Drew is a beast. Touchdown Jaguars!


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Packers.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow. Texans D has really stepped up.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes they did -Mystery-.

Sanchez is picked.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I would say there's a 75% chance we have seen Brett Favre start his last game in the NFL. He was holding on to at least have one more shot at his old team, and now they are 4 games out of first place in the NFC North.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

WWF said:


> You feel bad for him? He's being payed near a million dollars to play one game, because he'll almost assuredly either A) Be released or B) 2nd/3rd string QB.


I'm just saying, don't expect the guy to go out their and play good against Ray Lewis and the Ravens defense.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I wasn't. He'd be doing just as bad against the Bills or Texans' defense.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Yeah thats right Jets fans, suck my dick.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Horrible clock management from Colt just cost us any chance of winning


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

:lmao 'Skins kicker just missed a Field Goal to put the game away.

Johnson back to his CJ2K form, imo.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

DJ G-D said:


> Yeah thats right Jets fans, suck my dick.


haha Jets losing makes me happy.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I can still see the Jets winning this, because the Texans secondary is so bad.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Jags win! Mark Sanchez comeback.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> I can still see the Jets winning this, because the Texans secondary is so bad.


If the Texans let Holmes free after seeing him against the Lions and Browns they're insane.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Horrible clock management from Colt just cost us any chance of winning


Well he is a rookie. He's going to fuck up. Not sayin you're losing faith, but don't lose faith.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

WOW TEXAS SECONDARY FUCKING WOW


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:lmao Texans


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lmao 

Jets can win this...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

These Texans :lmao

I told you.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Holmes...again.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

:lmao

I fucking hate the Jets.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

42 yard strike to Edwards HAHAHA


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

:lmao Seriously, I can't be a fan of the Jets anymore with these game, heart can't take it. I'll be dead by January.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Well he is a rookie. He's going to fuck up. Not sayin you're losing faith, but don't lose faith.


I'm not losing any faith in him, he is definitely the future, but he messed up at the end.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Jets gotta be the luckiest team in the league. That's 3 in a row.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

J
E
T
S
JETS JETS JETS.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Touchdown!!!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Charmqn said:


> haha Jets losing makes me happy.


Say what?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This isn't luck. It's catastrophic collapses by bad teams they're playing.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DJ G-D said:


> Yeah thats right Jets fans, suck my dick.





DJ G-D said:


> WOW TEXAS SECONDARY FUCKING WOW





DJ G-D said:


> :lmao
> 
> I fucking hate the Jets.


:lmao


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Someone should give Holmes a blunt.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I feel sorry for the Beast, hes the only good player on that team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> I feel sorry for the Beast, hes the only good player on that team.


You call everyone a beast. Who are you talking about?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Lol dear oh dear Houston.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Someone should give me a blunt after that game almost had a heart attack.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Mr.King said:


> Someone should give me a blunt after that game almost had a heart attack.


you won't get suspended for a year so it doesn't matter


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BRADY VS MANNING TIME!!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

A little bit of skill and a little bit of motivation from watching the other team act like their superbowl champions because they think they've just won goes a long way. That green is luck too baby.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> You call everyone a beast. Who are you talking about?


Andre Lamont Johnson, the real beast.

oh Peyton


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Andre Lamont Johnson, the real beast.
> 
> oh Peyton


Wasn't sure if you meant Andre or Arian. Both are quite amazing. Andre is the best in the league though. Revis kinda shut him down.

All too easy for NE.

I'd prefer this be a good game please.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Bad turnover, short field, touchdown. What a bad start.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The best part of being down 7-0 this early is you have the rest of the game to come back.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Who picked off manning


----------



## CarlingLight (Nov 20, 2010)

OK well all I have left to root for now that Cincy lost and Oakland lost is my survivor pool. GO San Fransisco!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Meriweather picked him off. I really wish we had a running game to take off the harsh pass defense teams put on Manning.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> The best part of being down 7-0 this early is you have the rest of the game to come back.


Peyton is the master at come backs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

This is going to be a bad game if these almost INTs keep happening because soon they will be INTed and we will give Brady short field, something we don't really want to do.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> Andre Lamont Johnson, the real beast.
> 
> oh Peyton


They have a lot of good players - Owen Daniels, Andre Johnson, Arian Foster, Matt Schaub, Mario Williams, Demeco Ryans, Brian Cushing, etc...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Leave it to Cincinnati to make Buffalo look like world-beaters.*


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Owen Daniels has yet to bounce back from his ACL injury, however. 

Fantasy bust for me


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Sam Bradford break two tackles throw it over the defender to his man on sideline nice play.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Leave it to Cincinnati to make Buffalo look like world-beaters.*


Sorry to say but your Bengals are now the worst team in the league.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

LESSS GOOOOO 9ERS


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Sorry to say but your Bengals are now the worst team in the league.


No. . .


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Panthers are so bad they don't even count.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Panthers are the worst team. But, Bengals are not that far off.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Mr.King said:


> Sam Bradford break two tackles throw it over the defender to his man on sideline nice play.


Do you have the game on? It's supposed to be on about 30 different channels here but isn't due to 'technical difficulties'.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Bengals aren't worst team in the league. Carolina says hi.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Are we going to play any defense or just let them drive up the field and score?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Good job Colts! Just give Brady time to throw.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Panthers are so bad they don't even count.


Best team in the UFL?


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

DH said:


> Do you have the game on? It's supposed to be on about 30 different channels here but isn't due to 'technical difficulties'.


I'm watching it on stream ATDHE.net


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brady is making it look easy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No the Bengals are worse. Everyone knew Carolina would be awful. 


Cincinnati won the AFC North last year. The blew a huge lead to BUFFALO.

Carolina still doesn't count.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Wow, Brady is just cutting the Indy defense like its butter.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Colts D is bad so this should be no surprise really.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Colts D is bad so this should be no surprise really.


I expected them to at least get a tiny pressure on Brady.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Talk all the shit you want, but Carolina's been a better team than Dallas this decade. :hmm:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

WWF said:


> Talk all the shit you want, but Carolina's been a better team than Dallas this decade. :hmm:


That's not saying a whole lot..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Are you really going to use Dallas? Five Super Bowls man. Scoreboard.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> *Dallas just made Detroit look like morons.*
> 
> Play action bootleg is very hard to defend in short yardage, but JON KITNA just scored a 30+ yard TD RUN.


That's normally whats said every week about them. They are just pitiful.



-Mystery- said:


> Did the Jets really just allow 17 points in the 4th quarter?
> 
> Do people really think they're still among the elite in the AFC?


They're lucky they aren't playing any good defenses in these late situations. I mean, really, Detroit, Cleveland, and Houston? All are terrible D's. Pats are playing like the best team right now.



MrMister said:


> No the Bengals are worse. Everyone knew Carolina would be awful.
> 
> 
> Cincinnati won the AFC North last year. The blew a huge lead to BUFFALO.
> ...


Pretty sure the Lions are bad. Every week they find new ways to lose. They're just becoming a sorry excuse for a franchise. They still need major overhauls.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

...only one of them coming when Carolina was in the NFL, and it was their first year.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

did you see Peyton man that guy is a GOD.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep Lions have problems for sure. I don't think they're Carolina or Cincinnati bad though, meaning it won't get much worse before it gets better.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF said:


> ...only one of them coming when Carolina was in the NFL, and it was their first year.


:lmao

That was awesome. You win.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd say either The Cards or the Vikings are the worse in the league

Vikings have so much talent but they keep finding ways to fuck everything up.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Carolina'll be back in the Super Bowl in 2 years.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Any team that gives up 49 points to the Bills is the worst team in the league. 

Let's start checking off teams who have not given up 49 points to the bills.


Patriots- CHECK*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Yep Lions have problems for sure. I don't think they're Carolina or Cincinnati bad though, meaning it won't get much worse before it gets better.


A few things they need to do:

1. Get Stafford healthy, and hope he can stay healthy. When he's there, they seem a lot more confident, and they should be.
2. Cut Peterman. He's terrible. Commit's wayy too many penalties and is all around just terrible. The king of holdings + false starts. Bench him at least. SOMEONE has to be better then him.
3. Find out if Jim Schwartz can actually pull out a win. So far, he's made rookie coaching mistakes that shouldn't happen (poor clock management, lack of discipline, not punishing guys for those mistakes). Sooner or later, he's gonna have to churn out some wins against better teams with the talent that he has. Everyone else seems to be able to do it but the Lions.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The fuck is this? We score and our defense lets Brady get inside our redzone in 4 plays?


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Any team that gives up 49 points to the Bills is the worst team in the league.
> 
> Let's start checking off teams who have not given up 49 points to the bills.
> 
> ...


Patriots gave up 30 to the Bills.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> The fuck is this? We score and our defense lets Brady get inside our redzone in 4 plays?


That defense is not helping Manning at all. I mean, manning can score all he wants, but they are not going to win if they let Brady score too haha.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Brady is really good.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Our defense can make Clausen look good and any running game look as well. This is what happens when nearly all your key defenders are injuried.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mr.King said:


> Patriots gave up 30 to the Bills.


*ohhhhh sorry... sorry.... that's still 19 points shy.... they don't qualify.


Steelers - CHECK*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Clausen didn't even play, bro.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Detroit - Check


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WWF said:


> Carolina'll be back in the Super Bowl in 2 years.


I'm curious as to how much you are holding on to your 2008 season and remembering how great it was (blocking out that playoff game, of course).

Poor Panthers. They have some good players (Beason, Smith, etc.), but nothing's really clicking for the team.

Edit: Just saw the highlight of Suh getting penalized for grabbing Barber's hair. The NFL should fire every single referee they have because they all fucking suck.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't like The Bills but they can put up some points 34 on Ravens 28 On Jaguars, 49 on Bengals, 30 on Patriots and then a few of there other losses were 3 points or less.

There offense can get it done at times they just need some help on defense.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

WWF said:


> Clausen didn't even play, bro.


I don't care if he played or not, our defense right could make him look like a good QB.


----------



## CarlingLight (Nov 20, 2010)

No team in the NFL is worse than the St. Pierre Carolina Panthers.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Austin Collie out of this game already


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mr.King said:


> I don't like The Bills but they can put up some points 34 on Ravens 28 On Jaguars, 49 on Bengals, 30 on Patriots and then a few of there other losses were 3 points or less.
> 
> There offense can get it done at times they just need some help on defense.


*Ravens - CHECK

Jaguars - CHECK*


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Found out that Vince Young, not only needs surgery on his thumb, but he just lost his starting job. He also stormed out of the stadium with 5 minutes left in the game, after getting injured.

Man, Coaches/QB relationships this year is like a bad divorce.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I fucking hate Tamme, this guy drops so many balls it's ridiculous.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Being down 21-14 at the Half is pretty good all things considered.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

All things considered we still haven't stopped the Pats from getting a TD on every drive in this half. We can't win like that and we need to have a stop starting the next half.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Charmqn said:


> Found out that Vince Young, not only needs surgery on his thumb, but he just lost his starting job. He also stormed out of the stadium with 5 minutes left in the game, after getting injured.
> 
> Man, Coaches/QB relationships this year is like a bad divorce.


*He didn't storm out. He was there at the end of regulation when the Redskins missed the field goal which would have won it in regulation. *


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Favre about to cry on an interview. superbowl win and a lock in, in the hall of fame.
Vince Young is done as the starting quarterback forever what the fuck!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *He didn't storm out. He was there at the end of regulation when the Redskins missed the field goal which would have won it in regulation. *


Well, I guess NFL Network got it wrong, or they meant OT. Either way Young and Fischer relations are stormy.

Oh yeah, don't forget about Brees. That guy is awesome too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Charmqn said:


> Well, I guess NFL Network got it wrong, or they meant OT.
> 
> Either way Young and Fischer relations are stormy.


*I didn't watch the overtime so that may very well be correct.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You're playing a very good offense. You're blind if you don't think the Colts are fortunate to only be down a TD.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DH said:


> I'm curious as to how much you are holding on to your 2008 season and remembering how great it was (blocking out that playoff game, of course).
> 
> Poor Panthers. They have some good players (Beason, Smith, etc.), but nothing's really clicking for the team.


I'm not. Just said they'll be back in 2 years, because that's what happened the last time Carolina went 1-15. They went 1-15 in '01 then built through the draft in '01 and '02 (Dan Morgan, Steve Smith, Kris Jenkins, Julius Peppers, Will Witherspoon), Hired John Fox, acquired some good players (such as Stephen Davis, got DeShaun Foster healthy) and made it to the big one 2 years after their worst season in franchise history. I'm not saying it'll actually happen again, but it's not as bad as it seems. 1st pick in the draft, Carolina will be WAY under the cap (due to the 'purge' this offseason) to resign all of the key FAs this offseason (DeAngelo, Kalil, etc...) and sign some quality guys.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sabrina there are more teams that didn't give up 49 to the Bills!

Name them!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> You're playing a very good offense. You're blind if you don't think the Colts are fortunate to only be down a TD.


Ya we are fortunate about being down by a TD, but you can't win a game just by playing good offense. We need some sort of stop otherwise we are done.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

In 5 seasons Brees has 1,852 completions as a Saint now, passing Archie Manning for most completions in Saints history.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ya we are fortunate about being down by a TD, but you can't win a game just by playing good offense. We need some sort of stop otherwise we are done.


I can't agree more actually. Only being down a TD means you need less stops. 

Colts are hanging in there against what is probably a better team on the road. Not saying the Colts are gonna win, but they're hanging on decently right now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> You're playing a very good offense. You're blind if you don't think the Colts are fortunate to only be down a TD.


*Okay, here goes... teams that have not been mentioned yet.


Miami - CHECK

Green Bay- CHECK

NY Jets - CHECK

Kansas City- CHECK

Chicago- CHECK


*


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *I didn't watch the overtime so that may very well be correct.*


They said that Young left after the game. Right before the media came in and never gave any comments.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Rams are starting to pick it up.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

WWF said:


> I'm not. Just said they'll be back in 2 years, because that's what happened the last time Carolina went 1-15. They went 1-15 in '01 then built through the draft in '01 and '02 (Dan Morgan, Steve Smith, Kris Jenkins, Julius Peppers, Will Witherspoon), Hired John Fox, acquired some good players (such as Stephen Davis, got DeShaun Foster healthy) and made it to the big one 2 years after their worst season in franchise history. I'm not saying it'll actually happen again, but it's not as bad as it seems. 1st pick in the draft, Carolina will be WAY under the cap (due to the 'purge' this offseason) to resign all of the key FAs this offseason (DeAngelo, Kalil, etc...) and sign some quality guys.


Plus it's the NFL, anyone can turn it around...except the Bills and Lions they suck.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.nfl.com/gamecenter/2010112102/2010/REG11/[email protected]#tab:watch

second best game of the year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hmmm. Looks like Cincinnati is the only team to give up 49 to the Bills so far.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The spin move rules.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Hmmm. Looks like Cincinnati is the only team to give up 49 to the Bills so far.


*And that proves my theory correct. Theory turns into fact... Cincinnati is the worst team in the NFL!*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Bogey said:


> Plus it's the NFL, anyone can turn it around...except the Bills and Lions they suck.


Heh, yeah. Plus, there should be a rookie wage scale in place by then, so they won't be paying the 1st pick 6 years/$75 million like Bradford got.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *And that proves my theory correct. Theory turns into fact... Cincinnati is the worst team in the NFL!*


Science fucking wins again!


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

Bradford's at least trying to earn his salary. A rookie wage scale is one of the main things that's being discussed for the next CBA. The problem for teams like the Lions, Bills, and Browns is the management in general. Matt Millen pretty much destroyed the Lions but they along with the Browns at least look competitive now.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Brees is just awesome. He can throw some of the prettiest long balls in the game. 21/29 273 yards and 4 TDS.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Science fucking wins again!


*It'll be nice when the Bengals can say that again.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Don't kill the messenger but that might not happen again this year.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Watching the Saints/Seahawks game. Honestly, I won't be shocked if Saints somehow made their way back to the SB. Very lucky that they are also in the NFC.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well its up to the Bears now. I think I need a drink.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Well its up to the Bears now. I think I need a drink.


Wait now? It's been up to the Bears all season. Vikes never had a chance.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

God damn that Peyton.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Wait now? It's been up to the Bears all season. Vikes never had a chance.


yeah you're right. What a fucking awful division this year.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Patriots are having there way with Manning and The Colts.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> yeah you're right. What a fucking awful division this year.


This could be a curse, considering how my teams have fared this year, but I'm hoping the Bears can pull it out and win the North.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this is shades of the 4th and 2 game last year, Pats were up 31 to 14 last year to start the 4th quarter.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Tampa Bay up 21-0


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Good run by Brown.

TOUCHDOWN!!!!


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Comeback time Peyton Manning, now if only the defense can hold up.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That all the colts need right now another injured player.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd be sweating bullets if I were a Patriots fan right now...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Don't fuck with Peyton son.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Touchdown Colts. Here we go another heart attack game.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Patriots are about to fuck this game up again.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If my team didn't suck so bad I'd be laughing at the Patriots right about now.*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

That's right, fuck you Peyton.

NE bitches.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FUCK.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If my team didn't suck so bad I'd be laughing at the Colts right now. *


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow. Peyton.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*sigh*

Well you don't see Manning do that often. That was an extremely idiotic decision.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> That's right, fuck you Peyton.
> 
> NE bitches.


What?

That was an obviously horrible mistake. They totally had Vin for the tie. Fucking oops.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

That rookie just got noticed and earned his money for the year.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

haha oh Peyton that was a great call. And that's the reason NE wins the game: Peyton made 3 mistakes, Brady had none.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> What?
> 
> That was an obviously horrible mistake. They totally had Vin for the tie. Fucking oops.


It was still a pick. Manning did fuck up, but idrc. The Pats do it again, and are playing the best football right now.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm still trying to figure out why Manning even threw it. He could have taken a fucking knee, and Vinny would have sent that game into OT with all the momentum on Indy's side. That was just an unbelievably stupid thing to do, and this guy's supposed to be the best.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> It was still a pick. Manning did fuck up, but idrc. The Pats do it again, and are playing the best football right now.


I said "what" because I didn't take you for a bandwagon type. Maybe I'm misconstruing this.



Cerbs said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why Manning even threw it. He could have taken a fucking knee, and Vinny would have sent that game into OT with all the momentum on Indy's side. That was just an unbelievably stupid thing to do, and this guy's supposed to be the best.


Agreed. It was a baffling and an extremely rookie thing to do. Maybe one of this receivers ran the wrong route.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Just saw Terrell Owens's press conference. 

I just wish a reporter would say, "U MAD?"


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think the mistake was made by not taking a timeout before that play. They still had two timeouts remaining. *


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> I said "what" because I didn't take you for a bandwagon type. Maybe I'm misconstruing this.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. It was a baffling and an extremely rookie thing to do. Maybe one of this receivers ran the wrong route.


Nah, ever since their first SB win, I've been a fan of Brady + Pats. Only other team I really cheer for besides the Lions. There's other teams I pay attention to, but these are the only two I'd actually be upset if they lost.

It's mainly because of Brady, but I just like how the entire team is constructed. which is with a bunch of white guys...loljk


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Still laughing about this...






:lmao I can't believe how fast that guy is


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Cerbs said:


> Still laughing about this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn sign him as a receiver. Wonder how long he will go to jail for if he does


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*JETS vs TEXANS (Jets Winning Drive) *


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Amazing drive!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Is anyone else watching the game?.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Of course. Both teams kinda feeling each other out now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Vick turning it up now.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Vick is simply the most diverse QB in the league. 

I bet he can catch, too.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hakeem Nicks is really becoming the star of this team.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Vick is simply the most diverse QB in the league.
> 
> I bet he can catch, too.


Vick will win a game by a buzzer beating hail mary to himself someday.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Vick will win a game by a buzzer beating hail mary to himself someday.


he should then kick the extra point himself.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Vick will win a game by a buzzer beating hail mary to himself someday.


 Nah, Ron Mexico would make that catch.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If I had Madden i'd make Ron Mexico every year and dominate as him.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

I do the same for Aaron Rodgers.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Hakeem Nicks is really becoming the star of this team.


He's the star on my fantasy team thats for fucking sure.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Giants have done a pretty adequate job of containing Vick. We'll see if it keeps up.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ahmad Bradshaw's fumbling is getting out of control.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm in a must-win fantasy game up by 5 going up against the Eagles Defense and Desean Jackson.

Oh, there's a pick, I'm even more screwed than I thought I was.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Congrats to Arian Foster and Roddy White btw for both going over 1,000 yards today.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fuck 'em both.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Greg Jennings had a big game today.

G-Men are doing a good job against Vick.

BLOCKED field goal.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WWF said:


> Fuck 'em both.


I thought you had Foster in fantasy :hmm:

But I can certainly understand your hatred towards White. He's having a beast year, though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I dunno. I don't pay attention to my NFL leagues (or the NFL in general) much anymore. Into full NBA/NCAA mode right now, partially due to how poor the Panthers are. I actually like Roddy, when he's not...uh...raping Chris Gamble.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WWF said:


> I dunno. I don't pay attention to my NFL leagues (or the NFL in general) much anymore. Into full NBA/NCAA mode right now, partially due to how poor the Panthers are. I actually like Roddy, when he's not...uh...raping Chris Gamble.


You a Gators fan?

And I know you're a Magic fan, which is cool considering they have the best jerseys in the NBA 8*D


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dude is out cold.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Who woulda thunk Kyle Orton and Brandon Lloyd would be the leading QB/WR combo in the NFL? 



DH said:


> You a Gators fan?
> 
> And I know you're a Magic fan, which is cool considering they have the best jerseys in the NBA 8*D


God, no. Miami.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Pray for Ellis Hobbs.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Wait...what happened? Wasn't paying attention.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That hit on Hobbs was nasty & unfortunate. My prayers are with him. This must be really serious if its taken this long to get him off the field. 

Now as for my Giants...damn lucky this game is only 13-3 right now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

hes moving his hands thats a good sign.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Eli only has 63 yards passing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Vick looking human. Great job by this Giants D.


Not giving up 14 off those two turnovers early was crucial.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Giants D making a statement tonight. Vick looks human tonight.


HERE WE GOOOOO LETS GOOOOO G MEN


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

And the Giants take the lead ...


(which is totally saving my fantasy football life, although I still want Philly to win)


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Good job Giants!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

G-Man are ahead 17-16.

the G-Men have done a really good job against Vick in the game.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And after struggling for most of the night, we go ahead 17-16 in the 4th. Unbelievable. 

Win or Lose, Giants have put forth a great effort tonight.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Why the fuck are the Eagles always in prime time every damn week?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TripleG said:


> Win or Lose, Giants have put forth a great effort tonight.


they had to after what Jon Kitna did to them last week.

You can't be giving Vick time like that in the pocket.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What a pussy fucking call that was. Dude was not engaged high.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Who hired Cris Collinsworth?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome to the physical side of the NFC East Vick.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow Giants D stepping up big.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF said:


> Who hired Cris Collinsworth?


I have always wondered this my entire life.

Tackle you ...got Eagles.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WWF said:


> Who hired Cris Collinsworth?


His mom!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nicks is a moster.

How many times are the Giants gonna fumbles the ball.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> I have always wondered this my entire life.
> 
> Tackle you ...got Eagles.


I'd rather hear Madden sucking Favre's cock then listen to Collinsworth.



Ah fuck..


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Why is Bradshaw still the starter?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Got to challenge this even if you lose. Not a fumble.

...or is it? :lmao

That's close.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

...damn it Bradshaw!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It seriously might be ruled not a fumble. It's up to the Referee.

50/50 really.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Goddamn! Coach Coughlin is the fucking king of Challenges!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bradshaw is a joke.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He is really good at it for sure. He had no choice but to challenge that regardless of the evidence.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Eli is one of the most inconsistent QBs i've seen.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I am going to kill Dodge. Either that or he's going to kill me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Why shotgun a 3 and inches?

It's so fucking stupid.

Oh I see...cuase you're gonna score a TD on 4th and inches...:side:


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

That was a beautifully-designed play.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

HOW THE FUCK DO YOU BLOW THAT


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WOW..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck. Totally fooled us on that one. That was terrible. 

What a wacky game this has been.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Holy Batman nipples, he almost lost that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Giants totally got mind fucked there.

Fantastic play call by Philly there.

Still hate you Eagles.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

That play call is going to be used in a bunch of other games this season.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:lmao This game is so fucking ridiculously entertaining.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh Eli.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God just gave us a reprieve on that one! Jesus Christ I can't take this!


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Way to get the ball back Giants.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Lord almighty.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Just like the punk ass Eagles. Pick it off then turn it back over.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This game is awesome.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Another heart attack game.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Im gonna go into cardiac arrest seriously


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fuck yes go for it!


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Another Eagles play that's going to bite them in the butt later...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jacobs is CLUTCH.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

WTF jacobs!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

FUCKING SLIDE YOU PIECE OF SHIT


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:lmao Ahh Eli, you aint Vick you fumbling shit.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WWF said:


> Jacobs is CLUTCH.


:lmao

My whole fantasy season depends on this shitty Giants offense turning it over every chance they get. Fuck me.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

He was already down.

Nvm damn.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF said:


> Jacobs is CLUTCH.


:lmao

Hands of stone.

:lmao @ Eli Manning fumbling there. What a tard.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well two wacky 4th down plays, none go our way! Fuck!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

This shit looks like Carolina Panthers football.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This will be so lame if the Giants get this back. Manning deserves to cost the Giants this game for being retarded.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Eli should stop trying to be like Mark Sanchez from last year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

This was a dumb challange, it was clearly a fumble and that's a wasted timeout.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

DJ G-D said:


> Eli should stop trying to be like Mark Sanchez from last year.


Absolutely agreed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Good night New York. Philly in first place. I don't like this at all.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jake Delhomme is laughing @ Eli Manning.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Doesn't get anymore frustrating than this.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DJ G-D said:


> Doesn't get anymore frustrating than this.


Losing a big division game is worse than being in the cellar. It's true.

That was the first NYG/Philly game though right?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Eli should never run again.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Eli should never run again.


No, he had the right idea. He should never dive again.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I mean, Jesus Christ. If he was HIT, it would make some quantifiable sense, but by DIVING?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Eli should never dive again, he didn't need any extra yards and that was clearly a sliding situation. His diving caused the fumble, the run was smart but the way he ended it was the reason he fucked things up for his team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Diving is stupid, but he lost the ball with no contact. How do you do that? I mean how do you physically just stop holding onto the ball? Shouldn't the ball be THE most important thing on your mind? 

This guy has won a Super Bowl...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well hard fought game. Giants gave forth a good effort but Turnovers will fucking kill you.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's pretty much it right there TripleG. The Giants D actually played well enough and kept them in the game early off two stupid turnovers. I'd be concerned with Manning's decision making at this point. He's not making good decisions at all.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Well hard fought game. Giants gave forth a good effort but *Turnovers will fucking kill you*.


Pretty much the Giants season in a nutshell. They make way too many mistakes and turnovers. Does anyone else hate the good half hour ESPN covers to each Sunday night game where Trent Dilfer who wasn't that great a quarter back over analyzes everything?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes.

Having Dilfer as one of their main guys is hilarious. And by hilarious I mean stupid as hell. He acts like he's Joe Montana AND Dick Butkus.

It's bad when Joe Theisman is more credible and reasonable.


Some good games next week:

Green Bay @ Atlanta

Philly @ Chicago

Tampa Bay @ Baltimore

San Diego @ Indianapolis

Carolina @ Cleveland :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

At least Delhomme isn't playing, so I don't have to hear shit about how Carolina lost to him (forcing me to go into exile).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I can't see Delhomme ever playing again, but stranger things have happened.

Like Tavaris Jackson still being in the league.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Tavaris has been treated unfairly honestly. I hope he does well to shove it in Childress' fucking face.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You're right, he should've just been cut. Childress is a moron though and strung him along for nothing.

He won't do well GD, he's beyond awful. Maybe he's learned the game through this debacle and he proves me wrong too.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

I'd say last year he got screwed with Favre's flip-flopping but this year he knew what was going to happen and he re-signed. Question is when Childress is bounced out will they get rid of Jackson as well to start a clean slate if he gets no playing time the rest of this year.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> You're right, he should've just been cut. Childress is a moron though and strung him along for nothing.
> 
> He won't do well GD, he's beyond awful. Maybe he's learned the game through this debacle and he proves me wrong too.


Hey everyone thought Vick was done and look at him now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Vick always had talent, his mind just had to catch up to his arm and legs.

Jackson doesn't have the same physical tools. His arm is incredibly inaccurate. He's a really cheap Vick starter kit. I've never seen that flash of brilliance from Jackson like we all saw from Vick before he went to prison.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Plus, has there ever been any evidence that Jackson can actually read a defense? 

If so, I've failed to see it.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Exactly. Anytime I saw him he looked clueless. Not that reading a defense is easy or anything. But that's why the QB is paid the big bucks.

Is there any proof that Favre can read a defense though?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm pretty usre Favre just thinks of a reciever he's going to throw it before the play,and by god he's going to throw that receiver come hell or high water. Seriously some of the time he throws it into like qaudrouple coverage.

Anyway 49ers offense was garbage vs the Bucs.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Brad Childress was fired moments ago.

...


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Past time for that to happen. Green Bay are the coach killers this season, so Mike Singletary better watch out.

Now does Frazier bench Favre for Jackson to make a statement or just let Favre ride out the season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pretty sure Green Bay had nothing to do with Wade being fired, but there is no question Green Bay was a factor with Childress.

That's why I wanted Green Bay to kick their ass so we could get this guy out of the NFL. Hopefully Favre is next. Favre is more of the reason why Minnesota sucks this year. His number of turnovers is astounding for a future Hall of Famer.

Jackson can't be worse and Jackson is really bad. That's how bad Favre has been.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Pack was the final nail in Wade's coffin. They count, they where the straw that broke the camel's back.

Go Pack Go.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah it could've been Seattle or Oakland or Manchester United with Dallas.

For Minnesota it was definitely Green Bay.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

So according to the NFL, Harrison's legal hits are worse than Seymour sucker punching an opposing player. Alrighty then. Fuck Goodell and his people. Fucking jokes.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Green Bay are Coach killerz.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That's just ridiculous.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What Seymour did was inexcusable but the high helmet to helmet stuff does need to go. That's all there is to it.



Purple Kisses said:


> Green Bay are Coach killerz.


That's all they'll kill this year. They aren't even going to the Super Bowl. That would be the Eagles...


...or the Bears.:side:


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> What Seymour did was inexcusable but the high helmet to helmet stuff does need to go. That's all there is to it.


The difference is Seymour's act was intentional and Harrison's hits aren't. I agree that helmet to helmet shit needs to go, but the fact that Seymour isn't suspended is baffling. What kind of message are they sending to the rest of the league? Bare in mind too that this isn't the first time Seymour has been involved in an incident like this.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Was Harrison suspended?

I don't think what Seymour did warrants suspension really. One game at the absolute most, but I think that's going overboard. If you don't suspend guys for leaving their feet and spearing, then punching/slapping a guy with a helmet doesn't warrant suspension. Ejection no question, but not suspension.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Was Harrison suspended?
> 
> I don't think what Seymour did warrants suspension really. One game at the absolute most, but I think that's going overboard. If you don't suspend guys for leaving their feet and spearing, then punching/slapping a guy with a helmet doesn't warrant suspension. Ejection no question, but not suspension.


There needs to be a balance across the board, plus Seymour was fined way less than Harrison was. 25K for sucker punching an opponent? Come on now.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Big Ben is an idiot. You just don't fuck with Seymour, period. The guys a fucking legend. 


Oh and Childress gone. lol


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

McDaniels finally giving it to Moreno these past two games and look what happens.

Gotta give it too Orton/Lloyd too there having great seasons.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Big Ben _provoked_ Seymour though. And he can whine about "what he said" about the extra point all he wants, but he was clearly trying to be a c*nt, and Seymour gave him a receipt. I don't see anything wrong with it. Not to mention it was an open-hand hit, it's not like he punched him. And let's be honest here, there was definitely some acting involved in Ben's fall. Let's not kid ourselves here.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Big Ben avoided Prison; but Seymour made him his bitch.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

It doesn't surprise me at all that Steelers fans are calling for Seymour's head considering Ben served the most high-profile suspension in the league this year already, but everyone who's using that helmet-to-helmet shit in Ben's defense is full of themselves. 

Exactly HOW MANY people have been suspended or ejected from games so far because of those hits? Um, ZERO? I saw 2 hits like that yesterday, one of them was Asante Samuel putting one NYG's tight end. Did Asante get ejected or suspended? No. And his teammates clearly didn't even give a shit about taking the penalty. So people need to quit making a big deal about that as well. It's obvious the NFL just _said that_ to make it seem like they were doing something about it. Dunta Robinson didn't even get suspended for damn near KILLING Desean Jackson, probably the hit responsible for making Goodell say that in the first place. Those hits aren't going away, and Ben is still a rapist. I think everyone should just get over both already.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

DJ G-D said:


> Tavaris has been treated unfairly honestly. I hope he does well to shove it in Childress' fucking face.


Its unfair to the fans Tavarius is still taking up a roster spot, he is a peice of trash. And likely the only reason he was around is because he is Chilly's boy. Its pretty sad when a 41 year old guy is still a better option. Joe Webb please...

Good riddence to Chilly though, guy is a moron.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

In other news the annual Charger resurgence has begun.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm actualy watching Raw tonight. The AFC West is a joke. And the Chargers always wait until halfway through the season to start playing, but they will still never win a Super Bowl. But they can at least watch LT bring one to New York this season.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not a fan of Phillip "Cry me a" Rivers I take it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Not sure how the Jets will beat a good team when it counts. We'll see. Wouldn't be shocked to see the Chargers knock them out actually.

80 Saints vs. 08 Lions > Raw

EDIT: Rivers once led the Chargers to the AFC Championsip with a torn ACL. True Story.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Not a fan of Phillip "Cry me a" Rivers I take it.


I'm not a fan of the Chargers organization in general tbh. Just a horrible, horrible franchise. And I will never forgive them for firing Marty when he did more for that team than anyone ever had before him. And to replace him with LOL Nolan was just ridiculous. That idiot was stealing Jimmy's thunder in Dallas long before Marty turned the Chargers into an AFC powerhouse. Bunch of morons in that team's front office. Rivers is actually doing good this year though, despite having very few weapons, but he's not going to win a ring with that team. No one will. 


MrMister said:


> Not sure how the Jets will beat a good team when it counts. We'll see. Wouldn't be shocked to see the Chargers knock them out actually.
> 
> 80 Saints vs. 08 Lions > Raw


The Jets always find a way to win though. And they're having fun. This is usually the simplest formula for at least making a Super Bowl appearence. And honestly, as weak as the NFC is this year, I don't see any chance of them losing should they make it that far. As long as they humble New England at least one more time, they should be fine. I can assure you they are the last team in the world the Ravens want to see in the playoffs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jets always find a way to lose at the worst possible time. This is the New York Jets we're talking about here. They're almost the Minnesota Vikings of the AFC (no offense McQueen), but lucky for them that's the Buffalo Bills. Since that old AFL team beat Baltimore, the Jets have flirted with the big prize, but always fall short.

Maybe they are a team of destiny this year, but I'll believe it when I see it. Until then, they're the choke artists they've always been after that Jets defense backed up Namath's mouth and beat the Colts.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

They've never had a coach like Rex Ryan though. He took that team to an AFC championship game with a rookie QB his first year with the team. Not to mention dethroning NE as that division's kings within a matter of months. I really like this team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What about Pete Carroll? :lmao

They did have Bill Belichick for like a day.

They have a solid defense when they want to play hard. That makes a lot of things possible. We'll see in January.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Having REVIS Island makes many things possible.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> Not to mention dethroning NE as that division's kings within a matter of months.


?????


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Jets always find a way to lose at the worst possible time. This is the New York Jets we're talking about here. They're almost the Minnesota Vikings of the AFC (no offense McQueen), but lucky for them that's the Buffalo Bills. Since that old AFL team beat Baltimore, the Jets have flirted with the big prize, but always fall short.
> 
> Maybe they are a team of destiny this year, but I'll believe it when I see it. Until then, they're the choke artists they've always been after that Jets defense backed up Namath's mouth and beat the Colts.


I think i've made it pretty clear to you i'm not really a diehard Minnesota sports fan despite living here so go ahead and bash away. I just happen to have the easiest time following them.

The only team in Minnesota i'd really concider myself a fan of is the Hockey team and even so I have a love/hate relationship with the Wild concidering their general mediocrity.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

New England won the division last year and still has the mental edge until the Jets can beat them at home. The Jets had some good teams the last decade with a good coach in Herman Edwards and one of the greatest running backs of all time in Curtis Martin.

They crushed the Colts in '02, beat the Chargers in '05, and almost beat the Steelers to get to the AFC championship game. 

It just surprises me that people think they were Detroit Lions level losers until Rex Ryan showed up. The problem was just consistency.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm calling the Jets chokers, not Detroit Lions level of suck. And I'm talking all time not just recent history.

By calling them the Vikings of the AFC it points to them having success, but never being able to win the big game. That was why I referenced Buffalo, a four time Super Bowl loser, just like the Vikings.

Some teams seemed to be "cursed" in that they collapse at the worst possible time. Really it's simply the fact that they face a better team most of the time. Sometimes though field goals go wide right, and people drop sure TD's.

Choker is probably too harsh for the Jets. They just haven't had a truly great team in a really long, long time.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> I'm calling the Jets chokers, not Detroit Lions level of suck. And I'm talking all time not just recent history.
> 
> By calling them the Vikings of the AFC it points to them having success, but never being able to win the big game. That was why I referenced Buffalo, a four time Super Bowl loser, just like the Vikings.
> 
> ...


I was referencing the comment about the Jets never having a coach like Rex Ryan. Bill Parcells and Herman Edwards had the same run first, aggressive defense style as Rex Ryan just without the mouth. 

I wouldn't compare the Jets to Buffalo or Minnesota since they haven't even been to the Super Bowl in 40 plus years. The problem the Jets suffer from is playing in New York where they'll always be behind the Giants. 

I still think the best Jets team besides the Super Bowl one is the 98 Jets.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Parcells has a pretty big mouth, just a different style.

And originally I was comparing them to the Vikes and Bills to get the point across that they choke when they get to the big game. I did say "almost" though.

But again, choke is too harsh. The 98 Jets faced a superior Broncos team that year. Had the Broncos not existed somehow, the Jets would've beaten the Falcons.

Since curses are breaking left and right in the sports world this past decade, a Jets Super Bowl Champion could happen I suppose.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> ?????


Yes, I'm aware with your little Tom Brady avatar that you, just like every other New England fan, think his nuts taste like pumpkin pie. But unfortunately, your team was pwned by the Browns this year, so you don't get to claim the AFC East by default like you're used to. Sorry. 


Bogey said:


> New England won the division last year and still has the mental edge until the Jets can beat them at home.


Nah, I think the Jets winning the Super Bowl would give them the mental edge regardless of whether or not they beat the Patriots in New England. But we'll see in a couple weeks. Frankly, I don't see the Patriots winning this time considering their defense is terrible and they're pretty mediocre on offense. The Jets will run the ball and NE will be swept. 


> They crushed the Colts in '02


The Colts were a 10-6 team that year, so that's hardly anything to feel proud about. 


> beat the Chargers in '05


No they didn't. The Chargers beat them 31-26 IN New York.


> and almost beat the Steelers to get to the AFC championship game.


Well... ALMOST is not exactly the same is it?


> It just surprises me that people think they were Detroit Lions level losers until Rex Ryan showed up. The problem was just consistency.


I've never even hinted I felt this way about the Jets. But there is no denying Rex turned that team into a Super Bowl contender immedietly. They were a 4-12 team in 07 before Favre limped them to 9-7 in 08. Then Rex comes along, and BAM.... AFC Championship game with a rookie quarterback. He's already won a Super Bowl without an offense, so I'm not sure what more needs to be said.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Giants Lose WR Hakeem Nicks for At Least 3 Weeks With Leg Injury.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Cerbs said:


> Big Ben _provoked_ Seymour though. And he can whine about "what he said" about the extra point all he wants, but he was clearly trying to be a c*nt, and Seymour gave him a receipt. I don't see anything wrong with it. Not to mention it was an open-hand hit, it's not like he punched him. And let's be honest here, there was definitely some acting involved in Ben's fall. Let's not kid ourselves here.


It's he said, she said nonsense. Nobody knows what was said besides Ben and Seymour so you really can't go around saying Seymour was provoked. However, even if Ben said something, Seymour is suppose to be a PROFESSIONAL and keep his cool. Again, this is not the first time he's been involed in incidents with opposing players so he's clearly got a short temper and hasn't got the message yet if he's still doing it, which is why a suspension should have been thrown down.



Cerbs said:


> It doesn't surprise me at all that Steelers fans are calling for Seymour's head considering Ben served the most high-profile suspension in the league this year already, but everyone who's using that helmet-to-helmet shit in Ben's defense is full of themselves.
> 
> Exactly HOW MANY people have been suspended or ejected from games so far because of those hits? Um, ZERO? I saw 2 hits like that yesterday, one of them was Asante Samuel putting one NYG's tight end. Did Asante get ejected or suspended? No. And his teammates clearly didn't even give a shit about taking the penalty. So people need to quit making a big deal about that as well. It's obvious the NFL just _said that_ to make it seem like they were doing something about it. Dunta Robinson didn't even get suspended for damn near KILLING Desean Jackson, probably the hit responsible for making Goodell say that in the first place. Those hits aren't going away, and Ben is still a rapist. I think everyone should just get over both already.


Explain the logic behind Harrison being fined 75K for an unintentional and unflagged play yet Seymour is fined only 25K for sucker punching an opposing player. There is none because it's fucking stupid and Goodell's got his head up his ass. 

You're missing my argument completely. Those people who purposely launch themselves and such which cause helmet-to-helmet hits should be suspended, just like people like Seymour who pull shit like that should be suspended as well. My whole point is it's a joke that Harrisson gets ined 75K for unintentional hits yet Seymour gets a mere 25K for sucker punching an opposing player. It makes no sense at all.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> Explain the logic behind Harrison being fined 75K for an unintentional and unflagged play yet Seymour is fined only 25K for sucker punching an opposing player. There is none because it's fucking stupid and Goodell's got his head up his ass.
> 
> You're missing my argument completely. Those people who purposely launch themselves and such which cause helmet-to-helmet hits should be suspended, just like people like Seymour who pull shit like that should be suspended as well. My whole point is it's a joke that Harrisson gets ined 75K for unintentional hits yet Seymour gets a mere 25K for sucker punching an opposing player. It makes no sense at all.


There's a list or whatever you'd call it for fines involving fights & punches thrown, and since I think this was Seymour's second he got 25K. There were several fights last year (none as bad as this I don't think) and the fines were around 7,500 - 10K and I don't know how many of them were ejected from the game. A Ravens player only got 5K for his punch this year.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

KingCrash said:


> There's a list or whatever you'd call it for fines involving fights & punches thrown, and since I think this was Seymour's second he got 25K. There were several fights last year (none as bad as this I don't think) and the fines were around 7,500 - 10K and I don't know how many of them were ejected from the game. A Ravens player only got 5K for his punch this year.


Yeah, it's just ridiculous. You throw a punch and hit a player, you should be gone the next game. Goodell's all about cleaning the league up, right? What kind of message is he sending when he's fining these players chump change for punching other players? Get that trash out of the game. If you can't maintain your composure on the field, you don't belong to be on it. If any of us throw a punch at a co-worker, we're fired.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mystery you better say this same shit if a Steeler loses his cool and does something dumb.

Fights happen in the NFL now and then. Suspensions won't get rid of it. And it's not like it's a widespread thing. Tempers flare EVERY game, yet actual blows are really rare. This isn't a problem in the NFL.

If this had happened to Ryan Fitzpatrick or Jon Kitna you wouldn't be bringing this up, and would probably be on Seymour's side, especially if it was Flacco or Palmer.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cerbs said:


> I've never even hinted I felt this way about the Jets. But there is no denying Rex turned that team into a Super Bowl contender immedietly. They were a 4-12 team in 07 before Favre limped them to 9-7 in 08. Then Rex comes along, and BAM.... AFC Championship game with a rookie quarterback. *He's already won a Super Bowl without an offense, so I'm not sure what more needs to be said.*


Are you talking about the 2000 Ravens here? Marvin Lewis was the DC that year. Ryan was defensive line coach. He contributed, but saying he won a Super Bowl without an offense is overstating his worth.

Marvin Lewis was the DC and he deserves most of the credit from a coaching standpoint.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

And Goodell is more concerned with cleaning up the league's image then stuff like this. There's also an accepted level of violence in football then in more other sports so fans are less likely to care about fights and blowups then say in the NBA, hence the levels of the fines. 

I will say if this had happen to Manning or Brady instead of a shit-talker like Ben or Jay Cutler there would definitely be a better chance of a suspension for Seymour.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> Yes, I'm aware with your little Tom Brady avatar that you, just like every other New England fan, think his nuts taste like pumpkin pie. But unfortunately, your team was pwned by the Browns this year, so you don't get to claim the AFC East by default like you're used to. Sorry.


lolwat

you said they dethroned the pats as division champs which they didn't...



> they're pretty mediocre on offense.


yeah leading the league in points scored is pretty mediocre.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Mystery you better say this same shit if a Steeler loses his cool and does something dumb.
> 
> Fights happen in the NFL now and then. Suspensions won't get rid of it. And it's not like it's a widespread thing. Tempers flare EVERY game, yet actual blows are really rare. This isn't a problem in the NFL.
> 
> If this had happened to Ryan Fitzpatrick or Jon Kitna you wouldn't be bringing this up, and would probably be on Seymour's side, especially if it was Flacco or Palmer.


So because it's not a widespread thing, proper action shouldn't be taken? Come on now, the NFL is practically endorsing on field fighting with these weak ass fines. You've made my point for me, tempers do flare every game and with these weak ass fines what's to stop a player from losing control because what's he got to lose? A mere 25K or less? It works best to make an example out of a repeat offend like Seymour and show that to the rest of the players that unprofessional behavior like that won't be tolerated. Like I said, if I walk into my job this weekend and punch a co-worker in the face, I'm fired. I can't go to my boss and tell him, well it's not a widespread problem so don't fire me.



KingCrash said:


> And Goodell is more concerned with cleaning up the league's image then stuff like this. There's also an accepted level of violence in football then in more other sports so fans are less likely to care about fights and blowups then say in the NBA, hence the levels of the fines.
> 
> *I will say if this had happen to Manning or Brady instead of a shit-talker like Ben or Jay Cutler there would definitely be a better chance of a suspension for Seymour.*


And there lies another problem. I guarantee you if Ben gets up and punches Seymour in the face, he's suspended and not Seymour. Guarantee it. Pundits are right, Goodell and the league are using the Steelers as their whipping boys this season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

-Mystery- said:


> So because it's not a widespread thing, proper action shouldn't be taken? Come on now, the NFL is practically endorsing on field fighting with these weak ass fines. You've made my point for me, tempers do flare every game and with these weak ass fines what's to stop a player from losing control because what's he got to lose? A mere 25K or less? It works best to make an example out of a repeat offend like Seymour and show that to the rest of the players that unprofessional behavior like that won't be tolerated. Like I said, if I walk into my job this weekend and punch a co-worker in the face, I'm fired. I can't go to my boss and tell him, well it's not a widespread problem so don't fire me.


Ejection stops them from punching other players. This is why fights rarely actually break out where punches are thrown. Ejection is more than enough of a deterrent.

Ejection and/or suspension means you've let your team down; no player wants to do this, no player worth having on your team that is. That's why Seymour apologized to the Steelers AND the Raiders.

Proper action was taken, Seymour was ejected.

Also your job is nothing like the NFL. That argument holds exactly no weight.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

Cerbs said:


> Yes, I'm aware with your little Tom Brady avatar that you, just like every other New England fan, think his nuts taste like pumpkin pie. But unfortunately, your team was pwned by the Browns this year, so you don't get to claim the AFC East by default like you're used to. Sorry.
> 
> Nah, I think the Jets winning the Super Bowl would give them the mental edge regardless of whether or not they beat the Patriots in New England. But we'll see in a couple weeks. Frankly, I don't see the Patriots winning this time considering their defense is terrible and they're pretty mediocre on offense. The Jets will run the ball and NE will be swept.
> 
> ...



The Jets beat the Chargers in the playoffs 20-17 at San Diego after the 04-05 season. They also looked pretty good against a Steelers team that was 15-1. In fact I believe they could have won if not for some missed field goals. 

Like you said, Brett Favre led them to that 9-7 record despite having an injury he told no one about. He played great the first half of the season but was a big reason they tanked down the stretch. If he had and sat out a couple games then they could have made the playoffs.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Cerbs said:


> Yes, I'm aware with your little Tom Brady avatar that you, just like every other New England fan, think his nuts taste like pumpkin pie. But unfortunately, your team was pwned by the Browns this year, so you don't get to claim the AFC East by default like you're used to. Sorry.


Funny, because I'm pretty sure they just beat the Steelers and Colts in back to back weeks, and the Jets have sweated it out 3 weeks in a row against the hapless Lions, Browns, and Texans. They're the hottest football team right now.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

T.O called Darrell Revis an 'average corner'.

He doesn't have much room to talk since he's on one of the worse teams in the league.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't see how his team is relevant.

Calling Revis average is funny though. Revis can easily shut down TO if he can shut down Andre Johnson. TO of five or more years ago was scary shit, but he's not the same WR as he was then.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Revis does get beat every once in a while, but he's still a top corner in the NFL. That just sounds like trash talk.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Didn't Revis shut down TO two weeks in a row last year.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I think so, but he was in Buffalo so no one cared.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Revis shut down the world last year. His holdout set him back but he looks to be back full strength.

We'll see Thanksgiving night.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was thinking of Ochocinco that other fucking clown on The Bengals.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Eight Five is terrible. He's made a career doing stupid, sometimes funny stuff. He's average at best as a WR,


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Didn't Revis shut down TO two weeks in a row last year.


Him and C Dubya shut down everyone last year.

For the most part.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Charles Tillman is the best corner no one has heard of.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Only WR that can talk trash about Revis and get away with it is Moss.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tillman owned Moss in his prime with Minnesota.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Charles Tillman is the best corner no one has heard of.


I know who he is. Bitch.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

If SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH doesn't win rookie of the year; the votes are rigged.

Him and or Colt McCoy


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dez Bryant has been money so far. I'd vote for Suh though giving up my Cowboys bias.



McQueen said:


> I know who he is. Bitch.


Of course you do. Bitch.

I meant those who don't, being a Bears fan, you're obviously excluded. I'm right though, Tillman is the best corner no one has heard of. He's top five easily.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Charles Tillman Foundation bitch!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bears also might have the best secondary in the NFL. I think they can contain Vick. NYG almost did it and the Bears are better.

Of course now that I said this, Vick will score 8 TDs.

Seriously though, I like Chicago's chances.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

DJ G-D said:


> Only WR that can talk trash about Revis and get away with it is Moss.


What's laughable is that Moss owned him with that one-handed catch, and then Revis was still chirping.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

What's even more laughable is that he made Revis pull his hammy on that play. I personally hope that TO completely destroys Revis this game just to shut Revis up even more. Seriously who calls two HOF bound WRs slouches?


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Hajime No Blasko said:


> If SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH doesn't win rookie of the year; the votes are rigged.
> 
> Him and or Colt McCoy


Why would Colt McCoy even be in the running though? While Colt has been playing inspiring ball for the Browns, its not even close between him and Bradford as far as offensive players go right now. *(unless theres AFC AND NFC rookies of the year...maybe thats what im missing?)*

I think this is going to be the week where two 7-3 teams get really exposed in Chicago and Tampa. I think both will get fucked up this week. Ive got to hand it to Tampa though....i think they are highly fraudulent but by god they get the job done every damn time against teams that they have a chance against (meaning the Friscos and Arizonas of the NFL). Just goes to show what can happen when you take care of business against the shit teams. And i still have no idea how the Bears are 7-3...i see at least 4 losses upcoming on their schedule though, so things should come back to earth for them.

Ok, somebody slap me...really hard. I said two weeks ago the Lions were FINISHED and would go 2-14 and they are right on schedule...now here i am today trying to convince myself they can beat the Pats...lol. Ugh...why do i do this to myself every Thanksgiving!


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Barry_Darsow said:


> Why would Colt McCoy even be in the running though? While Colt has been playing inspiring ball for the Browns, its not even close between him and Bradford as far as offensive players go right now. *(unless theres AFC AND NFC rookies of the year...maybe thats what im missing?)*


 Colt started against three Super Bowl caliber team and managed to beat two of them.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Colt started against three Super Bowl caliber team and managed to beat two of them.


Lets look a little deeper into those two wins shall we:

*Colt McCoy vs New Orleans* : 9 - 17/ 74 yds/ 0 TD/ 0 INT

Lets not forget that the Browns scored on *TWO*defensive TDs. The defense clearly won that game...McCoy did nothing to win that game other than him being in there probably made the defense play alot harder.

*Colt McCoy vs New England* - 14 - 19/ 174 yds/ 0 TD/ 0 INT/ 1 rush TD

decent game but lets look at the real star of that one : Peyton Hillis - 184 yds rushing/2 TDs

So with that point having no substance to support it, how is it not Bradford >McCoy right now? I dont see how its even debatable.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bradford has started every game. Colt has not. Why are we comparing the two right now? Body of work can't be compared at this point. Of course Bradford has the distinct edge right now, he's played more.

Has no one noticed what Dez Bryant has done? Obviously not. He's been huge in limited action. Wideouts aren't supposed to have an impact people say. Dez didn't get the memo. Of course since Dallas sucks and people hate them here, Dez gets no love.

Dez Bryant is money.

Disagree with your assessment of Chicago, Barry.  I think they'll contain Vick and the Bears win. NYG showed it was possible to make Vick look human. The Bears' defense is better than the Giants. The one thing that makes me leery is that the Bears play better when their backs are to the wall. Cutler might make me look stupid here, I don't trust this guy.

Ravens will expose Tampa Bay though for sure.

Since I'm saying this, it'll be the other way around. Eagles roll, and Tampa squeaks one out.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Pouncey > Bradford/McCoy.

The Saints and Steelers have already embarrassed the Bucs.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Mr Mister - Im foreseeing one of those disastrous Cutler games against Philly...i dont think Vick will be slicing and dicing them necessarily but i could see something like 27-6.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If Cutler has a multi turnover game, as good as I think the Bears' D is, they won't be able to keep them in the game.

If they do keep them in the game it'll be a shame that this Bears D has had to have such terrible offenses not pulling their weight.

EDIT: You're right Wesson. Baltimore destroying the Bucs won't be an exposure.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

There's an Offensive + Defensive ROTYs. So Suh is pretty much a lock, and Bradford is probably the front runner. Dez Bryant is up there, but generally QBs > WRs when it comes to voting. Is it fair? No. But it's a QB driven league.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> What's even more laughable is that he made Revis pull his hammy on that play. I personally hope that TO completely destroys Revis this game just to shut Revis up even more. Seriously who calls two HOF bound WRs slouches?


His hamstring was already hurting before that game and that TD catch was the only notable thing Moss has done on the field this season. Terrell Owens will get his catches but no way he does anything to Revis with Carson Palmer throwing the ball.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bills/Bengals is the 2nd best game of the year.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> It's he said, she said nonsense. Nobody knows what was said besides Ben and Seymour so you really can't go around saying Seymour was provoked. However, even if Ben said something, Seymour is suppose to be a PROFESSIONAL and keep his cool. Again, this is not the first time he's been involed in incidents with opposing players so he's clearly got a short temper and hasn't got the message yet if he's still doing it, which is why a suspension should have been thrown down.
> 
> Explain the logic behind Harrison being fined 75K for an unintentional and unflagged play yet Seymour is fined only 25K for sucker punching an opposing player. There is none because it's fucking stupid and Goodell's got his head up his ass.
> 
> You're missing my argument completely. Those people who purposely launch themselves and such which cause helmet-to-helmet hits should be suspended, just like people like Seymour who pull shit like that should be suspended as well. My whole point is it's a joke that Harrisson gets ined 75K for unintentional hits yet Seymour gets a mere 25K for sucker punching an opposing player. It makes no sense at all.


Believe me, I see where you're coming from. I would be pissed about it too if I was a Steelers fan. I just think a lot of people are blowing it out of proportion. 

Many people consider Harrison to be a dirty player too. Even Mike Golic, who is one of the only people on ESPN with an intelligent, experienced opinion, thinks Harrison is a dirty player. And he has been KNOWN to launch himself with his helmet the way you are talking about. Whether or not the particular hit you're referring to was intentional or not is subject to opinion. I just don't think Harrison of all people should be complaining about someone playing dirty. 

And in my personal opinion, any smack-talking after the play is dead is subject to reaction. And from what I saw, Seymour reacted to something Ben said, and Ben clearly took a dive to draw a flag. And he got it. AND Seymour was ejected. Not to mention the Steelers ended up winning that game via BLOWOUT regardless, so I'm not sure how much more people want to hammer on Seymour. Goodell is a cockbag, no doubt about it. I just think people need to ease off on hammering Seymour for what he did. The NFL needs more of that imo. 


MrMister said:


> Are you talking about the 2000 Ravens here? Marvin Lewis was the DC that year. Ryan was defensive line coach. He contributed, but saying he won a Super Bowl without an offense is overstating his worth.
> 
> Marvin Lewis was the DC and he deserves most of the credit from a coaching standpoint.


They both contributed to that win though, considering it was the pass rush that made bitches of the NFL's best offense that year. I know Lewis was the DC, but that doesn't mean Rex's contribution should be overlooked. That Ravens D was amongst the NFL's best throughout the whole time Rex was with that team. 


KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> lolwat
> 
> you said they dethroned the pats as division champs which they didn't...


First of all, I never said the Jets were the division champs. I said they were the KINGS, which they are considering they went a hell of a lot further than the Pats last year and currently lead the division with a perfect divisional W/L record. This should be pretty obvious. But not to Patriots fans I suppose. :/


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> First of all, I never said the Jets were the division champs. I said they were the KINGS, which they are considering they went a hell of a lot further than the Pats last year and currently lead the division with a perfect divisional W/L record. This should be pretty obvious. But not to Patriots fans I suppose. :/


beating carson palmer and norv turner in the playoffs and winning a must win home game vs NE in week 2 hardly makes you kings of a division they havent won since 2002. pretty obvious IMO.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cerbs said:


> They both contributed to that win though, considering it was the pass rush that made bitches of the NFL's best offense that year. I know Lewis was the DC, but that doesn't mean Rex's contribution should be overlooked. That Ravens D was amongst the NFL's best throughout the whole time Rex was with that team.


Fair enough. I just wanted to give Marvin Lewis the credit he deserves. You'd never know he was a sound defensive mind with Cincinnati. I certainly agree that Rex knows what he's doing, I was implying nor saying otherwise.

Of course, it's easy to look like a defensive genius when you have the headhunters Baltimore did in 2000.

Same with the 85 Bears. Buddy Ryan's 46 is a bit overrated. You have to have 11 guys that fit that system. When he went to Philly he had the front four, hell that front four might have been better than Chicago's, but he lacked the linebackers and secondary he had in Chicago. Also, when Chicago lost Wilbur Marshall and a few other guys, teams like the Niners, Giants, and Skins were able to beat Chicago. Had the defense been able to stay together, it's possible the Niners don't win their third Super Bowl, and the Giants never win one. That's pure speculation though.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Pat's throwbacks are pretty sweet


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

A man named Suh with the sack.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Pat's throwbacks are pretty sweet


I've never liked the throwbacks the Lions wear on Thanksgiving. They look like a high school team. If they want to wear something, wear this:










And yeah, there's a difference between that and what they wear now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm thankful Calvin Johnson is on my fantasy team.

Now score TD's Cal!

EDIT: Those 80s/90s Lions uniforms are some of my favorites of all time.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Very impressive drive by the Lions.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

you can't be putting one man on Calvin Johnson

A good stand by the Lions D.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Lions came to play, it seems.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Good be nice to see the Pats get humbled.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

How was that not a TD?!

Jobbed.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Goddamn. Lions aren't fucking around today.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Usually when I see The Lions play they don't look all that bad but they just find ways to lose.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Lions > Patriots.
Pats win I riot.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Detroit doesn't suck, but I didn't see this coming at all.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Ah and there are the Lions we all know and love.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Need more Calvin Johnson ffs.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Kid Rock ruins everything, I have never seen someone fail at so many genra's of music. Get to second half already.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Kid Rock is god awful

but 
ROCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

The Rock during Lions v. Pats game


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Myers said:


> Kid Rock ruins everything, I have never seen someone fail at so many genra's of music. Get to second half already.


He really is a massive power down. I've never gotten the appeal here.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kid Rock's Low Life Livin the Highlife is pretty much the only thing he's done I really like.

Here comes the Tom Brady show.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What would he do without Welker? He'd still be great, but it's always been Welker, not Moss that elevated Brady's game.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Highlight of this game was The Rock on commentary.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This game needed more Calvin Johnson.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I just realised both of these teams are wearing home jerseys. Took me a while to notice that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I didn't notice until you brought it up.

The only thing gayer than the old school Patriots logo is the old school Buccaneers logo.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Is Hill a FA after this year?

Carolina Panthers could use a fine young gentleman like him at QB


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Is Hill a FA after this year?


Along with Stafford.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BREES.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I like Brees, but this game is gonna be more the shitty Dallas D than Brees being great, which he is.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I feel like Brees is going to be playing "Anything you can do, I can do better" with Brady tonight haha.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

John Kinta is a joke.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Awesome throw and catch by Saints.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Hajime No Blasko said:


> John Kinta is a joke.


 Along with Dallas secondary.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Along with Dallas secondary.


Probably worst secondary in the league. Houston might be worse.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

And Saints stop Dallas on 4th Down. Now, you have a fresh Brees against that awful secondary. This is going to be fun.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I just want some fucking Miles Austin. I know Dallas is totally outmatched, but give me a couple of TD's Mr. Austin.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Brees is a serious beast.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brady was sex today.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There's Mr. Austin. No flags, perfectly executed.

Yeah, I'm not saying Dallas will win this, but I marked out.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah it was a real nice run with some good blocking.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

John Kitna's a former lion, what do you expect?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jesse Holley that dude from that horrible Michael Irvin "reality" show ftw.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fuck Reggie Bush.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Along with Stafford.


Uh, no he's not.

Fun game to go to, for the first 3 quarters. The crowd was really into it. But then that TD drive after the missed FG, along with the PI call on Pettigrew took everyone out of the game. Still, for 3 quarters, the Lions went toe to toe with the best team in the league, and the crowd was loving it. We weren't gonna beat them w/o Stafford, but it was still a gutsy effort.

Although I'm not a fan of Shaun Hill. Just can't get the deep ball. Sure, he's hurt, but the 1st pick he threw was terribly underthrown, and the 2nd was overthrown. The guy is nothing more then a career backup, for sure.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FUCK!


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> Uh, no he's not.


 First round draft pick, really pricey contract, only played about 10 games?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

He signed a 6 year contract. He will be in year 3 next year. He's not a free agent. They'd be dumb to release him.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Drew Brees in the 4th Quarter is so sick. Don't give Brees that much time too get a TD.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bad play calling here, but it's to be expected.

The strip of Roy was a great play. At least a 10 point swing there. Good game, but Dallas could've won it if they didn't suck.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Haha Sean Payton did call for a TO before the FG, but he is so thankful that the Refs missed it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Who Dat? BITCHES


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Man, Thank you Brees and Roy Williams.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Santonio Holmes is gonna grape this D.

Damn Alex Flanagan is fine.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Why does Palmer still have a job?


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> Why does Palmer still have a job?


 No one to replace him is my guess.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ Palmer


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

T.O is getting shut down by Revis; he's only made 2 catches.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

For 9 yards.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

And a long of 5.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's a TD for TO.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Faulk and Deion are obvious first ballot Hall of Famers. Not sure about Bettis, probably though.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

'PRIME TIME'

That was silly by Sanchez.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Why does it always seem like the Jets get the luckiest of breaks? I mean really, a punt grazing off the top of a guys helmet? C'mon now.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The Jets have been getting lucky all season.

And why are these kickoffs from the Jets so short?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fuck that. Safety. ...s.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The Jets are lucky that wasn't blocked.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft... U MAD?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Christ, now they get an EP going off the posts, and it still finds its way in. 

I swear, these guys must all have 4 leaf clovers or rabbits feet hanging around somewhere.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Cinci is such a trash team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I agree with the Jets' fans, the Bengals suck and really need a new QB.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

"And with the 2nd overall pick, the Cincinnati Bengals select... Andrew Luck, Quarterback, Stanford University"

Sounds right, amirit?


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

Ever since Palmer got hurt he hasn't been the same.

I wouldn't mind seeing the niners getting luck.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

The Bengals are the model of inconsistency if I've ever seen it. One year, they'll look really good and make the playoffs, and the next, they'll be shit. The NFL should figure this out as well and not schedule them on a holiday ever again.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

24 yards for the whole game for T.O.

Yep. Revis is a average corner.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They showed stats of better wideouts he's shutdown too.

Totally average.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Let's be fair here, TO's clearly washed up and has Carson Palmer throwing to him. Wasn't gonna have good odds of doing well anyways.

But yeah, TO should probably keep his mouth shut.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not buying TO is washed up. He's just been on shitty teams. He's nothing like he used to be certainly, but no good teams will take him anymore.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Not sure but what did TO have 2 or 3 weeks ago 159 yards and 2 or 3 touchdowns. If he was on a better team, would be able to do much better than what the Bengals are doing now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

So Eric Mangini has officially named Jake Delhomme his starting quarterback for Sunday's game against Carolina.

Its because Colt McCoy sprained his ankle last week against Jacksonville and may be out several weeks.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Can not wait for Week 13:

Steelers vs. Ravens and Jets vs. Pats. Two games that will probably decide who wins the divisions.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The NFL fined the Denver Broncos and coach Josh McDaniels $50,000 each after an employee violated the league's integrity-of-the-game policy by videotaping a six-minute portion of the San Francisco 49ers' Oct. 30 practice at Wembley Stadium in London.

:lmao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAcg3qQ8NnY&feature=sub


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ah so McDaniels cheats just like his mentor. Makes total sense. I'd be shocked if someone like Dungy or Lovie got caught doing this. McDaniels seems obvious.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Fire the idiot imo.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The Broncos season was fucked from the beginning, so filming makes no sense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Atlanta just made a goal line stand...and took the fucking ball away. Touchback, Atlanta ball at the 20.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Gotta protect the biscuit Rodgers.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Pittsburgh's run the ball 19 times and it's only mid-way through the second quarter. If that's not commitment to the ground game, I'm not sure what is.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I pretty pissed at Rodgers right now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This Green Bay vs. Atlanta game has moved extremely fast. Already at the two minute warning. I definitely thought there would be more scoring here.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

All the games are near the half except for Cleveland's beating of Carolina. Stupid me thinking Carolina could keep it within 11 points.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Hillis is slowly becoming my favorite player
He's just a monster and loves the game


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Garrard with the nice run for the TD. Think Jacksonville has 140+ rushing yards for the half. Giants look lethargic.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

KingCrash said:


> All the games are near the half except for Cleveland's beating of Carolina. Stupid me thinking Carolina could keep it within 11 points.


Delhomme starting for Cleveland makes me think it will end up with Carolina closer than 11.

David Garrards TD run is pretty impressive.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Anyone know what's up with Keiland Williams?
I thought he was supposed to start or at least get some decent carries.
Picked him up for FFB and still has 0


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

He has 3 rushes for 5 yards so far. Redskins total have 22.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Peyton Hillis has 3 TDs.. But Delhomme might cost us this game.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

GODGERS!

I'll tell you what I did not expect the score to be 10-10 by the start of the 4th.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

KingCrash said:


> He has 3 rushes for 5 yards so far. Redskins total have 22.


sigh that sucks
Hopefully he break at least 1


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Turner with the TD on 4th and goal for the Falcons, clutch for a game this close.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep clutch that the offensive line made it possible.

Oh yeah Delhomme with the pick 6...Carolina not only within 11 but could win the game outright.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

If the Browns choke this away, who do I blame? 

Delhomme for sucking? Or Mangini for being the only person who didn't know he sucks?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FUCK.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Yep clutch that the offensive line made it possible.
> 
> Oh yeah Delhomme with the pick 6...Carolina not only within 11 but could win the game outright.


1st TD pass Delhomme has completed to a Panther in about 5 years


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I feel like I'm a better QB then Delhomme.. I honestly have no idea what he sees when he throws right to defenders.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think Buffalo has busted every point spread. It certainly seems that way. I need to start picking them. They seem automatic to bust the spread.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd be so pissed if I was the guy who just ran back the punt for Washington right now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I pretty sure Rodgers is trying to give me an heart attack.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Falcons D looks legit. 4th and Goal.

What a throw by Rodgers.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm pretty sure having daily heart attacks is a prerequesite for being a fan of anything from the Fatass state.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rodgers is tha shit IMO.

only problem with this is overtime and I think Rodgers is 0 and 5 .


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Buffalo and Pittsburgh tied. WTF Steelers.

Falcons still have time to get a FG.

That big return and facemask will make things easier.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Rodgers is the shit I just wish he was the shit on a different team. I'd respect his talent if he played anywhere else.

DAMMIT STEELERS! You dominated the 1st half, WTF?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Damn Andre Johnson beat the shit out of that guy from the Titans.

But the Texans are still gonna win it even though both of them got ejected.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

god damn at all this games close games, is Red Zone Channel the greatest invention ever or what?


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

notorious_187 said:


> Damn Andre Johnson beat the shit out of that guy from the Titans.
> 
> But the Texans are still gonna win it even though both of them got ejected.


Pretty much the only fight Tennessee's had all day. Finnigan is a douchebag, not shocked he was the one involved.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That facemask will cost them the game.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

steelers are running real low on linemen


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's a big win for Atlanta. I was impressed by their defense the two times I've seen the Falcons play.

Great game that was.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Where would Pittsburgh be without Polamalu?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Every game Green Bay loses is a great game.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Where would Pittsburgh be without Polamalu?


All the fans would have committed suicide.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Where would Pittsburgh be without Polamalu?


Watching Hockey.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm hoping the Steelers don't fuck this up like they did the Baltimore game.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Panthers are so close !!!!!

I'm not getting my hopes up too high cause typical Panthers are typical....

but might get a win


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

The Steelers offensive line is beyond awful.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Watching the Bills/Steelers game. Great effort from Buffalo today. Living proof that not every game is a cakewalk. 

Anyways, watched my G-Men win today. THANK GOD!!! After two very frustrating games, losing to division rivals, we come back and beat the Jags. Horrible first half, but our Defense became monsters in the 2nd, and our O played very well with ZERO Turnovers. Hell, no turnovers from our offense, and we win the game. Funny how that works, isn't it?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

The Steelers always struggle against bad teams. I hope William Gay gets berated for not catching that pick.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

OT in Buffalo. Bills should win this. Sorry Steelers fans.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow interesting play for the Panthers


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Lets go Bills! The steelers losing today would be huge.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

RKO920 said:


> Lets go Bills! The steelers losing today would be huge.


Just like the Patriots/Jets game ending in a tie.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Mr.King said:


> Wow interesting play for the Panthers


I marked

That was a catch all day


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Wesson said:


> Just like the Patriots/Jets game ending in a tie.


Not happening.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well that's Carolina's luck this year. Cleveland escapes with a win.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

fuckinggggggggggggggggggg
siiiiiiiiiiiiggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

That guy was down in bounds anyway, the refs fucked it up and the Panthers shouldn't have had time to get a FG off.. Whatever, I'll take the W.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh damn that was so close to the end for the Steelers.

EDIT: Wow, Buffalo got damn lucky with that one.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Embarrassing.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Forte 61 yard run Cutler TD. 3 plays about 80 yards or so.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hester is pure awesome.

And the Steelers win in OT.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

No way the Steelers should have won that game with the dropped easy TD, but it's better to be lucky then good on any given day.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Bears offense is clicking today. Wow Devin Hester.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Touchdown Johnny Knox Bears offense running all over Eagles at the moment


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

KingCrash said:


> No way the Steelers should have won that game with the dropped easy TD, but it's better to be lucky then good on any given day.


Penalties were the only reason the game was that close. Second week in a row of undisciplined play and they're lucky it was against teams like the Raiders and Bills. If they're undisciplined again next week, the Ravens are gonna take them to school.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

As bad as the NFC West is, Seattle isn't THAT bad. Certainly not great, but they could be a 9 or 10 win team, with only ATL looking like an L.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Peppers is insanely fast.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bears O line is back to sucking. Philly's D is pretty good though.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Arian Foster is a monster.

30car 143 yards, 9rec 75 yards.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I can now add the Pittsburgh Steelers to the list of teams that hasn't given up 49 points to the Bills. 



CHECK*


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Steve Johnson dropping 5 passes was a GOAT performance.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Bears offense is doing great now, first pick Vick threw all year.

Touchdown!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

14 point swing in Chicago. Bears just need to keep Cutler clean, they'll be alright.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rams up by 13 on Denver.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's not shocking to me at all. St. Louis is vastly improved. Denver is pretty bad this year.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

wtffffffff Eagles


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Cutler 9 for 12 for 4 TD's.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Cutler is killing me in fantasy. I need Rivers to have an enormous night to have a chance.

Glad I started Rivers though over Vick. I had a feeling the Bears D would be able to contain Vick. Of course Vick still has plenty of time here.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-game-...on-Finnegan-ejected-for-brawl?module=HP_video

Fuck with the BEAST.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rams are officially opening a can on the Broncos. I'm not sure I'd want to face St. Louis the way they are playing.

Denver is really bad however.

Bears just killed that 3rd Quarter.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Eagles look like crap.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Bears making a statement.

The offense might be questionable, but that defense can play. And a good defense can definitely carry a mediocre offense.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> Bears making a statement.
> 
> The offense might be questionable, but that defense can play. And a good defense can definitely carry a mediocre offense.


Offense is doing pretty well today. As well as special teams.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Bears D is fucking good.

That was insane.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Omg..


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

wowowow that catch (Easgles game)


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> wowowow that catch (Easgles game)


Eagles game? They still have to get the ball back and another touchdown.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

that throw was absurd. just ... wow.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Bear win!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Mr.King said:


> Eagles game? They still have to get the ball back and another touchdown.


I mean Eagles game as in The Eagles vs Bears game


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> I mean Eagles game as in The Eagles vs Bears game


Alright my bad I thought you meant like Eagles had the game I was like...what haha.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Looks like I spoke way too soon on the Rams/Broncos. Denver coming back...

Great win for Chicago. Bears and Falcons impressed me the most today. Keep Cutler clean and the Bears offense can cause problems. The D and special teams are among the elite.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't think Knox was touched on that.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> I don't think Knox was touched on that.


Got touched on the leg and his helmet and head was hit by a defender when he was down on his back.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, Knox was touched on the leg.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

He was. the very first eagles player got him slightly.

good win for Chicago. Chicago, Atlanta, Philly, Green Bay, NY Giants, N.O Saints ....

six good teams. 5 playoff spots. who is left at home?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Green Bay:side:

Rams win the West...

Denver might be pulling a 20 something point comeback here.

It was not to be. Rams are in first place in the West.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Don't forget the Bucs. They are 7-4 and favor from an easier schedule.

However, out of them, I'd say the Giants. Chicago would be, but their D is awesome.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Green Bay vs NY Giants on 12/26

loser probably doesn't make the playoffs.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Wonder what Goodell will do with Johnson. You can probably guess what I think should happen, but it'll be interesting to see.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Johnson and Finnegan should be suspended. That was a knockdown, drag out legit fight. Sit em both one game.

Before the games started it was Atlanta, Philly, Seattle, and Chicago leading their divisions with NO and TB as the wild cards.

I don't know about tie breakers currently as it's still early, but St. Louis leads the West now because of head to head and Philly still leads the East because of head to head.

So it's Atlanta, Philly, St. Louis, and Chicago with NO and someone else as the other Wild Card. Not sure if TB is still there or not.

Obviously A LOT will change until the season is over but it's not time to start talking playoffs. We're past Thanksgiving.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait a minute...the Rams are 5-6 and are tied for 1st in their division? Wow, things are worse than I thought in that division. Sheesh!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep the West is turrible. No one in the division should go to the playoffs this year.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Finnegan is such a bitch. Hands to the face is illegal contact. 

Finnegan has the reputation of an asshole while Johnson's is the opposite. I'd give Johnson one game, and Finnegan two.



> Obviously A LOT will change until the season is over but it's not time to start talking playoffs. We're past Thanksgiving.


i'm assuming the 'not' was put in accidentally?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Finnegan was clearly the instigator so I'm fine with suspending him for the rest of the season.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Definitely didnt expect this performance out of the Bears....they proved me wrong today. I shouldve listented to you Mister! Im probably going to continue to doubt them though as I'd still rank them 6th best in the conference.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bears and Eagles are pretty evenly matched I think. They might be meeting again in January. 

That Vick INT in the end zone that led to a Bears TD was the difference in the game. That was a 10 to 14 point swing right there.

Oh yeah, Dwayne Bowe. Where the hell did he come from?


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

I like the Falcons and Eagles still as the top 2. Home field will obviously play a huge role. The Bears problem though is they have the Jets and Pats coming to town, plus they have to visit GB which is a key game that i think they will lose. They may drop the division that last week. Chicago doesnt strike me as a team that can get it done on the road in the playoffs (unless they are the lucky wildcard team that draws the Seahawks or Rams)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I trust the Chicago D, but Cutler scares me. Turn overs kill in the playoffs, far moreso than in the regular season.

I won't argue that Atlanta and Philly are the two best teams in the NFC. I think you're probably right.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I expect Philip Rivers to go crazy tonight and throw 4 maybe 5 touchdowns against the Colts.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> I expect Philip Rivers to go crazy tonight and throw 4 maybe 5 touchdowns against the Colts.


Should be a great QB duel here.

That said, it'll probably end 10-6 since we expect fireworks.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah.

Colts are still pretty banged up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They need Addai back. He's not great, but he's by far the best RB they have. The need the threat of the run, even though they pass more than any other team.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Good first drive here.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a feeling we're going to be run all over tonight, just because that's what always happens when we play the Chargers no matter who the RB is.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I like that.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Colts need a lot of things. Still a solid team though


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

What we need is our injuried players back so we can have some tackling on defense and less dropped passes on offense. 

Good drive with some good running. Hopefully that continues so it doesn't turn it a 50+ passing attempt game for Peyton.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Peyton


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

2 picks in two drives...horrible.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FUCK.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Our defense can't stop anything, not just the run.

So now even our most dependable recevier can't complete a big play.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The defense has actually been pretty good for Indy. Rivers hasn't scored a TD and doesn't even have 70 yards.

It's a close game, that's all you can ask from this Colts D. The Chargers will not win this game on the ground kicking field goals.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Manning has somewhat been looking like Favre a few years ago good games then inconsistency. Needs to get his weapons back.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't get that wheel Dave.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> The defense has actually been pretty good for Indy. Rivers hasn't scored a TD and doesn't even have 70 yards.
> 
> It's a close game, that's all you can ask from this Colts D. The Chargers will not win this game on the ground kicking field goals.


I'm actually proud that our defense hasn't been shredded by Rivers.

As long as we don't give up a huge play I'm happy.

And the FUCK was that? No longer happy. Manning has to start throwing the ball away instead of forcing the play. 6 Ints in 6 and half Qs is not good football at all.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow Manning another interception.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Quit laughing at the team with the good Manning.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

TBH Peyton's looking Eli. Hating these non PI calls.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Quit laughing at the team with the good Manning.


Still butt-hurt after we sacked your team's ass nine times in the first half I see?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This game is over.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

This game is over? They haven't scored a TD on offense yet, Manning and the receivers are the ones fucking up right now. They can change that as long as the D holds up.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

DJ G-D said:


> Still butt-hurt after we sacked your team's ass nine times in the first half I see?


nope.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> Wonder what Goodell will do with Johnson. You can probably guess what I think should happen, but it'll be interesting to see.


Probably fine Johnson and suspend Finnegan for one game.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Peyton has throw 8 picks in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Peyton has throw 8 picks in the last 3 weeks.


About time he looks like a normal human being.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Peyton's INT's pretty much coincide losing Dallas Clark and Addai.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I miss Dallas Clark.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh look Reggie is down now.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Looks like the Colts could not take care of the Chargers. Oh well..

Love how the Chiefs continue to receive doubts each and every single week. Three TDs for Bowe! 7 TDs in last 3 games!

I know everyone is saying the Chargers will win in two weeks when they host the Chiefs. Chiefs are on roll, so as a fan, I'm confident going into that game. Take care of the Denver Cheaters at home and get ready for that huge road game, which might be a SNF game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Colts had 16 yards rushing. That's not gonna cut it. 

Chargers/Chiefs should be great in a few weeks.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Sucks Peyton, don't it?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Good one Peyton.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

^You might want to change your sig.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

So funny, the Chargers turn it on in November and December and go real cold in January...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This game was pretty much Charger domination. No one wants to play this team.

Nah Chargers have had playoff success, just always hit a better team in the playoffs.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cowboys/Colts next week.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Colts will lose...:side:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> This game was pretty much Charger domination. No one wants to play this team.
> 
> Nah Chargers have had playoff success, just always hit a better team in the playoffs.


They had the talent and coaching to win it all in Marty's last season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DJ G-D said:


> They had the talent and coaching to win it all in Marty's last season.


Was it the Patriots that knocked them out that year? Patriots had the mental edge that game. Pats almost always have the mental edge no matter the records and actual talent.

Patriots forged a dynasty on the mental edge because those teams certainly were NOT among the most physically talented of all time.

Plus Marty Schottenheimer is notorious for losing in the playoffs. That just might be your point though.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Finnegan has the worst hair I think i've ever seen.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Bogey said:


> Probably fine Johnson and suspend Finnegan for one game.


I think it'll probably be fines for both, but no one would cry if Finnegan got suspended.

Also love how Finnegan was hand-clapping like he did something after that.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I liked how Finnegan was blocking the punches with his head.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Finnigan looks like that **** from Jersey Shore.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm upset Andre didn't get to knock him the fuck out. He would have if they continued fighting.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Andre was clearly not fucking around. 

I know I'm way late on this train, but Peyton Hillis is a fucking badass.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Steven Johnson blamed God on Twitter for his drop in overtime vs the Steelers.

I find this awesome and say it's about fucking time. Seriously though, this dude is completely mindfucked from this. Suck up, go out and soldier on dude. He's a millionaire who plays a game for a living.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

If only it was on a hail mary, can you imagine the irony?


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

KingCrash said:


> I think it'll probably be fines for both, but no one would cry if Finnegan got suspended.
> *
> Also love how Finnegan was hand-clapping like he did something after that.*


Reminded me of Nyjer Morgan of the Nationals when he decided to take on the Florida Marlins.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Barry_Darsow said:


> If only it was on a hail mary, can you imagine the irony?


Indeed and high five.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Steven Johnson blamed God on Twitter for his drop in overtime vs the Steelers.
> 
> I find this awesome and say it's about fucking time. Seriously though, this dude is completely mindfucked from this. Suck up, go out and soldier on dude. He's a millionaire who plays a game for a living.


*Big Stevie Cool has a lifetime pass from me. He caught the game winning TD against, then a top 10 Louisville team, while playing for Kentucky. 

And blaming God is awesome. :lmao










*


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

It's probably worse that he dropped that pass against the Steelers who everybody hates. They would've been 3-8 if they won so it's not like the stakes were that high.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I can understand him being so upset...and I admire that really. While he's not making millions *he's probably closer to the minimum pay scale range* he still has heart and wants to win. He always has. And something like this should upset him. He should have made that catch and that should bother him.

I'd prefer it bother someone like that than to have someone just shrug it off and say it's no big deal. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Of course it should bother him. But you put it behind you, and use it to motivate and drive you to get better. Perhaps that's what he means by "he'll never get over this", or whatever he said.

Whether he makes millions or hundreds of thousands, he's getting paid a lot to play a game. While this game is his life, like in life you fail and fall, but it's the failures you build upon, not the victories.

Hopefully he realizes this at some point if he hasn't already.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

McQueen said:


> Finnigan looks like that **** from Jersey Shore.


:lmao

Ive never seen one episode of Jersey Shore but i know exactly who you are talking about just from avatars/sigs on this site.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Saw the Finnigan/Johnson fight...well not really a fight, more like Johnson going Pacquiao on Finnigan's ass. Honestly, I am hoping they don't suspend Andre for this incident. He definitely should get a huge fine, but not suspension. Finnigan on the other hand: has a big track record for being a huge asshole, so suspend his ass.

The brawl does prove two things:

1. Don't try too get into a fist fight with Andre Johnson.
2. Watch out for the even keel, nice guys. Cause if they snap they will beat your ass.

Next week is going to be amazing: Jets/Pats and Steelers/Ravens. Both are basically going to decide the top 2 seeds in the playoffs.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

This Monday night game is probably the worst matchup in recent memory. I hope the Rams can win that division because they're the only team that seems to be trying right now. I wouldn't be surprised if they win it with a 7-9 record.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Bogey said:


> This Monday night game is probably the worst matchup in recent memory. I hope the Rams can win that division because they're the only team that seems to be trying right now. I wouldn't be surprised if they win it with a 7-9 record.


Basically, the NFC West is the division where the team that screws up less, will win the division.

I hope the Rams win too. I like Bradford and think he's doing a good enough job with the weapons he has.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

> In the seconds before Sunday's ugly brawl between Tennessee Titans cornerback Cortland Finnegan and Houston Texans wide receiver Andre Johnson, Finnegan grabbed the attention of the Texans' sideline and shouted, "Watch this," according to the Houston Chronicle on Monday.


This guy is funny.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

Charmqn said:


> Basically, the NFC West is the division where the team that screws up less, will win the division.
> 
> I hope the Rams win too. I like Bradford and think he's doing a good enough job with the weapons he has.


Looking at their schedule I can see them going 8-8 since they still have 3 games against their division. Still it would be a shame if a team like the Giants or Packers get left out with 10 or 11 wins at the expense of the NFC West winner.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FUCK with the BEAST!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I really wish one of those had connected cleanly.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

the 1st connection was pretty sweet


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I wanted fist to jaw or fist to eye. Finnegan with a closed eye might close the fucker's mouth.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

Purple Kisses said:


> the 1st connection was pretty sweet


Probably not enough behind it because it definitely was clean.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Neither player is getting suspended. Both got $25K fines.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Of course it should bother him. But you put it behind you, and use it to motivate and drive you to get better. Perhaps that's what he means by "he'll never get over this", or whatever he said.
> 
> Whether he makes millions or hundreds of thousands, he's getting paid a lot to play a game. While this game is his life, like in life you fail and fall, but it's the failures you build upon, not the victories.
> 
> Hopefully he realizes this at some point if he hasn't already.


*LIFETIME PASS MOTHERFUCKER!!!!*



MrMister said:


> I wanted fist to jaw or fist to eye. Finnegan with a closed eye might close the fucker's mouth.


*I benched him on my fantasy team... that'll show him!*


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I was just watching Monday Night Countdown. lol at Finnegan aspiring to be the dirtiest player in the NFL.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

MrMister said:


> I wanted fist to jaw or fist to eye. Finnegan with a closed eye might close the fucker's mouth.


Nah, only way to shut him up was for Johnson to break his jaw. Only shocked Finnegan didn't get a bigger fine.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Reed/Ward has to be my 2nd favourite sports rivalry.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This is the first nationally televised game I haven't watched. Worst matchup in a long time.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

Good that he showed some passion but how about some wins? The Cards are reverting to the old team we know and love and Fitzgerald will try to get out like Boldin luckily did.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That was a stupid question by the reporter honestly. The douche is trying to be clever and make a name for himself but he just was made to look stupid.

Fitz needs to get the hell outta there at any rate. That ship is sinking fast. That team just totally fell apart without Warner.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Nice win but we lost Gore for the season...fuck.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Laughed my ass off at Anderson's post game conference. If nothing was funny, why were you laughing, idiot? Even the commentators talking about it when he did it. Honest question by the reporter if you ask me. 

And if he's really putting his heart and soul into his performance lately, then :lmao


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

fuck me Gore is out for the season 

i'm worried, has a player really fully recovered from a broken hip?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cerbs said:


> Laughed my ass off at Anderson's post game conference. If nothing was funny, why were you laughing, idiot? Even the commentators talking about it when he did it. Honest question by the reporter if you ask me.
> 
> And if he's really putting his heart and soul into his performance lately, then :lmao


Nah it's a stupid question, one of the dumbest I've ever heard actually. It's irrelevant. People always use humor to mask stuff. There's nothing wrong with this. 



antoniomare007 said:


> fuck me Gore is out for the season
> 
> i'm worried, has a player really fully recovered from a broken hip?


Bo Jackson didn't. I can't think of anyone, but it's a rare injury.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pittsburgh Steelers linebacker James Harrison has been fined $25,000 by the NFL for a hit on Bills quarterback Ryan Fitzpatrick, according to the Pittsburgh Post-Gazette.

Harrison has been fined a total of $125,000 for four illegal hits this season.

:lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mystery will tell you they were legal.

Harrison is not changing the way he plays.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That good I don't want him to change the way he plays, I love watching him hit other players.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He might need to use his helmet less at some point. Deacon Jones, a TERROR of a defensive end in his day, had the head slap outlawed because of he was too violent. Yep, it used to be legal to hit people's helmets with arms and hands. It's rumored guys would tape up metal and other foreign objects to really ruin someone's day.

Violence has always been a part of the game. It's nothing new and the violence will never change.

I like Harrison's physical play too.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

It's not Harrison's fault the league has decided to dress its quarterbacks in skirts.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The helmet violence is a bit out of hand though. I like Harrison a lot, but he could work to clean his violence up a bit. He can still go balls out and just use his helmet a little less.

He does seem to be getting singled out. I won't deny this.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

When you hit a QB near the chin with your helmet like Harrison did, you deserve to be fined.

Although it's funny he gets the same amount Andre Johnson and Cortland Finnegan got for fighting. Granted, he's a repeat offender, but I thought those two deserved more.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

They would have got more if Andre Johnson wasn't playing on the NFL network this Thursday.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Wesson said:


> They would have got more if Andre Johnson wasn't playing on the NFL network this Thursday.


QFT..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You're telling me people wouldn't tune into NFLN to see Kevin Walter and Jacoby ford? You're crazy!


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

WWF said:


> You're telling me people wouldn't tune into NFLN to see Kevin Walter and Jacoby ford? You're crazy!


Ford?...hell no. Jones?...not likely, but theres at least a chance


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Right, my bad. I had the relevant one on my mind.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Wesson said:


> They would have got more if Andre Johnson wasn't playing on the NFL network this Thursday.


I think that only applies on if either would have gotten suspended or not (which I doubt since there is some guy named Vick also playing Thursday). Maybe a little more of a fine for Finnegan but since they had to get it done quickly they just went with the list they have for fighting.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Goodell might as well just quit fining Harrison because he's just wasting his time. Harrison doesn't give a fuck about your fines Goodell and he never will. Hell, you can suspended the guy and he'll come right back the next game and do the same shit. There's gotta be more pressing issues like PREVENTING A LOCKOUT than worrying about fining Harrison for ticky-tacky plays every week.



MrMister said:


> Mystery will tell you they were legal.
> 
> Harrison is not changing the way he plays.


The hit he was fined for isn't legal, but him being fined for it is a head scratcher considering he was flagged for the same hit against Oakland and drew no fine. A little consisteny please, Goodell.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

KingCrash said:


> I think that only applies on if either would have gotten suspended or not (which I doubt since there is some guy named Vick also playing Thursday). Maybe a little more of a fine for Finnegan but since they had to get it done quickly they just went with the list they have for fighting.


NFL said suspending him puts the Texans at a competitive disadvantage. That's a load of bullshit, if the game was on any other channel they would have came down hard. I also want the game on Thursday to be postponed at any sight of injury in the spirit of fairness.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Wesson said:


> NFL said suspending him puts the Texans at a competitive disadvantage. That's a load of bullshit.


Did they really say that? If so, wow. Why the fuck was Big Ben suspended then if we're suspending guys based on if it puts them at a competitive disadvantage or not.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah, they were talking about it on PTI.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Yeah, Goodell is turning into a fucking joke. No wonder there won't be a league next year.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

NFL players now know they can do almost anything if there team has a short week.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Give a source that the NFL said this Wesson. Two blowhards talking about it doesn't count.

I want quotes and sources.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

I have to have access to said blowhards sources.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think that's just Tony's opinion. The NFL would look even stupider than they already do if they said publicly or even privately ("off the record") that Johnson wasn't suspended because of the Thursday game. Goodell isn't that impressive of a commissioner so I guess I shouldn't be shocked.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Tony said something that Wilbon agreed with and the internet ran with it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...ikings-team-official-says?module=HP_headlines


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> Did they really say that? If so, wow. Why the fuck was Big Ben suspended then if we're suspending guys based on if it puts them at a competitive disadvantage or not.


Can't the Texans just pull up someone from their practice squad? What do you have to do to get suspended in the NFL? 

I find it ridiculous that James Harrison got fined the same amount for something that wasn't blatant and was in the confines of the game. 

Meanwhile starting a fight and phisically assaulting someone seems like a slap on the wrist. Meanwhile if this happened in baseball the guy would be suspended 10 games and be labeled a mental case. 

I was watching SportsNation today and most of the fights in the NFL in the past 20 years resulted in fines. 

The only way it seems you can get suspended is if you're like Albert Haynesworth and stomp a guy in the face. 


Purple Kisses said:


> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...ikings-team-official-says?module=HP_headlines


I don't see the Vikings going anyhwere especially with how much they mean to Minnesota. I could see the Jacksonville Jaguars though. Seriously does Florida really need three teams? I could also see the St. Louis Rams moving back, never mind that they should've never moved in the first place.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fights just aren't a big deal in football. They really aren't. Guys are basically fighting every play. The entire game is a physical but structured fight.

Baseball and Basketball are completely different. Violence and full contact are not part of those games. That's why guys get suspended there but not in the NFL. 

Also ejection is a big punishment to the person ejected, but mostly to the team he's a part of. There are only 16 regular season games in the NFL. Missing one is a big deal unlike baseball and basketball.

It should be noted that fights are pretty rare in the NFL.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm not so peeved about the fines for the fight as I am for the fine for James Harrison. I do get annoyed how the media treat players who fight in baseball or basketball compared to football.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

the ravens are handing out purple towels for their game against the steelers


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Fights just aren't a big deal in football. They really aren't. Guys are basically fighting every play. The entire game is a physical but structured fight.
> 
> Baseball and Basketball are completely different. Violence and full contact are not part of those games. That's why guys get suspended there but not in the NFL.
> 
> ...


You can't really turn a blind eye to it because it's rare. I mean if you aren't gonna suspended, you need to hit the players with bigger fines than 25K.

In the case of the Finnegan/Johnson, the incident happened in the 4th quarter so how much of an effect does an ejection really have? I mean I can see the argument if an incident happens in the 1st quarter then you are basically losing an entire game. 

But yeah, if you aren't gonna suspend people, the fines need to be stiffer than 25K. That's chump change really.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The 4th Quarter is by far the most important quarter. 

In a blowout where the 4th Quarter doesn't matter, getting in a fight to circumvent the punishment of ejection should warrant a full game suspension for the next game. If you'll remember I was in favor of suspending both of them.

I mention fights are rare because people are pissing and moaning over something that really isn't a problem.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000d5d81c8f9c7/article/fed-up-steelers-ward-says-nfl-is-hypocritical-on-hits?module=HP_headlines

Looks like the league doesn't care about the Pittsburgh Steelers.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

At this point the Steelers just need to forget Goodell and focus. It's obvious Harrison's not going to change the way he plays and the league isn't going to stop fining him, and it's clear he won't get the benefit of the doubt if there's a play where he could get suspended. And there is a double-standard but if they fork over enough cash the players won't mind playing 18 games. That's what bargaining is for.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

if you really wanted to make a impact on the way people hit with just fines, you need to reallyup the fines, like in the 6 figures. fining players 25k, whiles a lot of money to you and me, would be like fining us a trip to mcdonalds for them.

Another thing i hate is they have a guy who's played just as much football as i have making the decision on what is malicious or not, i think they should get a council of 4 or 5 former players to decide the fines and if a hit was finable or not.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Bogey said:


> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...l-is-hypocritical-on-hits?module=HP_headlines
> 
> Looks like the league doesn't care about the Pittsburgh Steelers.


:lmao @ that report

The Steelers are seriously the winningest bunch of fucking crybabies I've ever seen. 

And if Harrison wants to keep playing like the dirty punk bitch he is, then fine. If he's willing to take the fines (lol stupid) instead of learning how to tackle properly, then more power to him. But if the team doesn't care (which they all claim they don't), then quit crying to the press about it and whining about the league. Those elements are now, and will forever be out of the player's control, and that's NOT going to change. Ever. 

Ward is already worried about losing a playoff game because of a bad penalty. Imo, they're destined to fail just based off that. They already have their post-season excuse ready and scripted. It just demonstrates the pessimistic mindset of the Steelers players, and they don't seem to be worrying enough about what _is_ in their control. All they're asking for by slandering the league and the comissioner is more fines and more unwanted attention by officials who seem to have it out for them enough as it is with the notoriety Harrison attracts to them. 

As for the Andre situation and this funny fucking NFL Network conspiracy theory... I would find it funny if I thought for a second people weren't actually serious. It's just like the whole Jason Garrett conspiracy theory... the fact people are actually gullible enough to subscribe to either notion just takes all the humor out of it entirely. AS IF Andre Johnson is, OR HAS EVER BEEN some kind of ratings "draw". A fucking HOUSTON TEXAN of all people. It all just makes me wonder how many NFL fans are die-hard pot-smokers, because I recognize the mindset in a lot of these ridiculous claims. That short-ass scuffle didn't even warrant a suspension. If Andre hadn't backed off when he did and just went total psycho fucker on him, then yeah ok, I could see it then. But that fight was nothing. 

And for the record, I dislike Goodell as much as anyone. But it seems like he's becoming more of an excuse than a problem lately.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Terrell Suggs believes James Harrison has been red flagged. Idc about Jason Garret he's an idiot.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I agree, and rightfully so. If you're a dirty player (which he is), then you _should_ be red flagged. It's good to know Suggs has a grain of intelligence I suppose. 

The only thing I agree with the Steelers on is about the league needing to protect all QB's equally. The refs missed some shady shit in that Bills game and there's no reason why they should handle something that happens to Ben differently than something that happens to Manning or Brady. Of course... there hasn't been an occurence to support that the league _does this_, it's just pure speculation they would. But... I agree nonetheless.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

When Terrell Suggs is saying he's being singled, that's saying something.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

Cerbs said:


> :lmao @ that report
> 
> *The Steelers are seriously the winningest bunch of fucking crybabies I've ever seen.*
> 
> ...



Did you mean whining or winning? I meant what I said about that report ironically because the general perception is that refs and the league make calls in favor of them. I also don't get the NFL Network Andre Johnson conspiracy. If it were Texans/Bills I'd see the need to have a star but they're playing the Eagles with Michael Vick.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Bogey said:


> Did you mean whining or winning? I meant what I said about that report ironically because the general perception is that refs and the league make calls in favor of them. I also don't get the NFL Network Andre Johnson conspiracy. If it were Texans/Bills I'd see the need to have a star but they're playing the Eagles with Michael Vick.


More often than not, you're gonna need stars on both sides of the ball to draw maximum interest and with the game being on the NFL Network, the NFL wants everyone watching and doesn't want to give any viewer an incentive not to watch. You gotta remember that Johnson is one of the most popular and respected players in the league. The interest in seeing him play expands beyond Texans fans.

For the record, I'm not saying there is a conspiracy or anything, but do think it might have been in the back of Goodell's mind.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What's the Jason Garrett conspiracy? That he intentionally called shitty plays so Wade would get fired? If so, that's gotta be about as absurd as shit can get. The fact is the worthless Dallas players quit. Hell, they never showed up. Fucking delusional Dallas fans. They really do piss me off.

Hines Ward comes off as one of the dumbest people in the world. Tomlin needs to get these guys to STFU and play football. They were a Johnson drop away from losing to Buffalo. Now I don't think Buffalo sucks actually, but the Steelers should be able to handle them.

As for Suggs saying what he did, all players are a fraternity against the League. Rivalries mean nothing in the stand against the NFL itself.

The two weren't suspended because it's not that big of a deal. End of story.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

Michael Vick is probably all they need to draw people. Doesn't matter anyway, I can't watch because I have Cablevision. Still, as a Giants fan I'm pulling for the Texans. Giants have it easy this week in the Redskins.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> What's the Jason Garrett conspiracy? That he intentionally called shitty plays so Wade would get fired? If so, that's gotta be about as absurd as shit can get. The fact is the worthless Dallas players quit. Hell, they never showed up. Fucking delusional Dallas fans. They really do piss me off.
> 
> *Hines Ward comes off as one of the dumbest people in the world. Tomlin needs to get these guys to STFU and play football. They were a Johnson drop away from losing to Buffalo. Now I don't think Buffalo sucks actually, but the Steelers should be able to handle them.*
> 
> As for Suggs saying what he did, all players are a fraternity against the League. Rivalries mean nothing in the stand against the NFL itself.


To be fair, the guys speaking out on the Steelers are still handling their business on Sunday. As long as you can still keep focus and handle you business come game time, you can say whatever you want during the week. 

Buffalo was only in that game anyways because of stupid penalties. All their scoring drives were aided by like 30 yards of penalties each.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wait didn't Fred Jackson pop off a 60 yard TD?

I'm just not a fan of Hines Ward's mouth. The guy constantly says stupid shit, and just comes off as an idiot in general.

Penalties are a part of the game. The Steelers overcame them...barely. If God allows Johnson to make that catch then the Steelers lose that game.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Wait didn't Fred Jackson pop off a 60 yard TD?
> 
> I'm just not a fan of Hines Ward's mouth. The guy constantly says stupid shit, and just comes off as an idiot in general.
> 
> Penalties are a part of the game. The Steelers overcame them...barely. If God allows Johnson to make that catch then the Steelers lose that game.


I think he busted off that run after a 15 yard penalty. Might have been after the Harrison hit, not sure though.

Ward is the mother bear of the Steelers. He's the locker room veteran and by all accounts, the team leader. So he's always the first guy to speak up and stick up for his cubs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So if you commit a 15 yard penalty it's okay to give up a 50+ yard TD run? Surely that's not what you're getting at.

Now a dubious pass interference call that puts a team at the 1 yard line is different but that didn't happen.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> So if you commit a 15 yard penalty it's okay to give up a 50+ yard TD run? Surely that's not what you're getting at.
> 
> Now a dubious pass interference call that puts a team at the 1 yard line is different but that didn't happen.


No, no. All I was saying was their scoring drives were aided by dumb mistakes. Take the Jackson run for example. Harrison commits that penalty on 2nd & 10 and the play was an incomplete pass which puts the Bills at 3rd & 10 without the penalty. Maybe they convert that 3rd & 10, but up till that point the Bills were struggling. Without those ridiculously undisciplined penalties, there's no way that game heads in OT. Yeah, penalties are a part of the game but still. Hope that makes some sense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, yes it does.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

Harrison's hit on Fitzpatrick was clean.

Pats/Jets this Monday, if only I could find affordable tickets...


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Jason Garrett isn't intelligent enough get Wade fired. If he was smart he would have took one of the HC jobs back when he was a big time coordinator. Now he's stuck being an interim head coach.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jerry is kind of a dumbass too. He might buy into Garrett's smoke and mirrors.

I mean if Jerry knew shit about football Dallas would've competed to a higher level than they have this past decade.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I think Foster will have a big game tonight.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Jerry is kind of a dumbass too. He might buy into Garrett's smoke and mirrors.
> 
> I mean if Jerry knew shit about football Dallas would've competed to a higher level than they have this past decade.


Garrett could have been the coach of the Ravens now he's in a interim position.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

VICKADELPHIA


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I strongly recommend Vick throw to Maclin deep often.



Wesson said:


> Garrett could have been the coach of the Ravens now he's in a interim position.


He might have been fired by now if he had gone to Baltimore. Then again Baltimore has great team leaders unlike Dallas.

EDIT: Jeez how good would be Andre Johnson be if he had a great QB to feed him the ball.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

alex flanagan :yum:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> EDIT: Jeez how good would be Andre Johnson be if he had a great QB to feed him the ball.


same could be said for Larry Fitzgerald.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well we did see how amazing Fitz is with Warner during that Super Bowl run. But yeah Fitz needs to get the hell out Arizona.

Matt Schaub is not a good QB. That was incredibly stupid.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ Schaub.

How did get out of that.

The momentum of this game has changed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This is the wild game I thought it would be from the start. Should be a great finish here.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

This looks a lot better than the Cavs/Heat blowout I just watched.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks like a good game here. Texans D is fail as usual. Even if Philly doesn't have the 1st, they'll just get it on a 4th down play.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

VICKADELPHIA


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What a stupid fucking play call on 4th and 5.

Philly throwing there on 3rd down is fucking stupid too.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Schaub is a Joke.

Vick looks pissed.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LOL must suck to be Matt Schaub tonight.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

I wonder if Arian Foster will fall of like Steve Slayton after his rookie year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Marking out if Gruden goes to Dallas. Fire everyone, cut a shit load of players, let Gruden run shit, and Jerry can sign the checks. Now I'm delusional.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuckin' Texans.

And I don't mean the team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You think the Vikings are gonna move to LA?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Wouldn't surprise me and I honestly wouldn't blame them, plus maybe it because i'm not really a fan but i'm not enthused by the idea of higher taxes just so they can have a new stadium although in fairness the Dome is a dump. LA is a more lucrative business market i'm fairly amazed they don't have a team already.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Seems to be Jacksonville should be the prime candidate to move to LA. They can't sellout that stadium there and you would think LA could. I still don't get why the Rams moved. It probably had to do with a stadium. I don't remember.


----------



## Cubstommy (Sep 27, 2009)

I really don't think the Vikings will go to LA. It doesn't really seem like Minnesota's owner would move them. Besides, the fans in Minnesota seem to love their football. Unless Zygi Wilf wants to become the next Art Modell, the Vikings will not move. I agree with Jacksonville being the best candidate to move to LA. Jacksonville isn't really a good market for a sports team.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

NFL Players Union has advised the players to save their last 3 game checks. Not good news at all.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah no NFL next year is going to fucking suck, assuming this happens.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cubstommy said:


> I really don't think the Vikings will go to LA. It doesn't really seem like Minnesota's owner would move them. Besides, the fans in Minnesota seem to love their football. Unless Zygi Wilf wants to become the next Art Modell, the Vikings will not move. I agree with Jacksonville being the best candidate to move to LA. Jacksonville isn't really a good market for a sports team.


The fans wanting them to stay or even Wilf wanting to leave isn't the issue. They want a stadium and so far the local government has stonewalled them. They only have a year left on their lease at the Metrodump and they have stated multiple times they will not renew it. Don't blame them it really is an obsolete facility.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Yeah no NFL next year is going to fucking suck, assuming this happens.


not for the dynamic sports fan.

more time for soccer, college football, and others.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll just watch Hockey.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I certainly wasn't speaking for anyone but myself.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i'll barely miss it. 49ers suck. they'll suck next year as well.

they'll just spare me misery for a little bit longer.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Seems to be Jacksonville should be the prime candidate to move to LA. They can't sellout that stadium there and you would think LA could. I still don't get why the Rams moved. It probably had to do with a stadium. I don't remember.


Pretty much a stadium issue. They were tired of playing in the stadium they shared with the Angels which was before they renovated it.Their owner Georgia Frontiere was from St. Louis and got an offer there for a new stadium and left.


MrMister said:


> Yeah no NFL next year is going to fucking suck, assuming this happens.


They're only hurting themselves really. I don't think they'll get much, if at all any sympathy from the fans and media.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They definitely don't deserve sympathy. This is a dispute between millionaires and billionaires. It's a farce, like all pro sports labor issues.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm looking forward to what scrub players they get to play in the league.

Keeanu Reeves plz.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

And I guess the Washington Redskins will win the Super Bowl.:side:


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Favre probably won't retire if there's a strike. He'll be the only player that doesn't strike.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

If the NFL strikes, I'd imagine the NHL will benefit in a major way. The NBA to a lesser extent. Many NFL fans will want a contact sport I'd imagine.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

NBA is headed towards a lockout too next season so yeah. NHL wins.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> If the NFL strikes, I'd imagine the NHL will benefit in a major way. The NBA to a lesser extent. Many NFL fans will want a contact sport I'd imagine.


I just dont see the modern day NHL appealing to the NFL fan though, if it were back in the day where the games were played alot tougher and had more passion being show physically then it could be the case. But not with the general softening of the NHL thats gone on this decade...


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Barry_Darsow said:


> I just dont see the modern day NHL appealing to the NFL fan though, if it were back in the day where the games were played alot tougher and had more passion being show physically then it could be the case. *But not with the general softening of the NHL thats gone on this decade...*


Isn't the NFL doing the same thing?

I think ESPN is gonna be able to pick up NHL TV rights after this season so that will be huge.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Apparently not because the game is as rough and violent as its ever been. It's actually more violent because of the increased speed and size of the players.

Just because Harrison gets fined over $100k doesn't mean he's playing softer or anyone else is for that matter.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Well, trying to do it is what I meant.

Aren't Nike supposedly designing new style of uniforms, which should make the players more faster and aerodynamic?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I was just partially giving you shit Mystery, I know what you meant. I also wanted to establish that the NFL efforts are in vain.

LoL. Don't know about Nike doing that, but that's all we need...faster players.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

http://www.nfljerseysales.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/2012-NFL-Jerseys-By-Nike-Analysis.jpg

That's supposedly the uniforms coming in 2012.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

-Mystery- said:


> Isn't the NFL doing the same thing?
> 
> I think ESPN is gonna be able to pick up NHL TV rights after this season so that will be huge.


Even with their efforts against headshots its still a tough, hard hitting "man's sport" though. Hockey used to be that way, but now thanks to Bettman and more of a european influence its more of a skill, finesse oriented game. They dont let the players play tough anywhere close to the way they used to...these days you just look at a guy the wrong way and you got a misconduct coming. I just dont see the current product really appealing to the average NFL fan. Hell, i used to be a straight up DIE HARD NHL fan, and even i have just more of a casual interest nowadays.

But anyways, let me get back to football...

Lions suck.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> Isn't the NFL doing the same thing?
> 
> I think ESPN is gonna be able to pick up NHL TV rights after this season so that will be huge.


It's ESPN so they might buy the rights but put no promotion towards it. Regardless it can't be worse than having Barry Melrose and Matthew Barnaby as your only guys covering the NHL in a 10 minute Sportscenter segment. I love those guys but it's ESPN that treats the sport like a joke. And what's with the hard-on they have for Barry Melrose?


-Mystery- said:


> Well, trying to do it is what I meant.
> 
> Aren't Nike supposedly designing new style of uniforms, which should make the players more faster and aerodynamic?


Bull, uniforms can't be anymore aerodynamic and faster unless they were made of vapor. Can you get any more lighter than this?










-Mystery- said:


> http://www.nfljerseysales.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/2012-NFL-Jerseys-By-Nike-Analysis.jpg
> 
> That's supposedly the uniforms coming in 2012.


Those were confirmed false but it's Nike so you can't put anything past them especially the way they've been treating some of the college uniforms.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> Isn't the NFL doing the same thing?
> 
> I think ESPN is gonna be able to pick up NHL TV rights after this season so that will be huge.


If the NFL is locked out past preseason games the NHL will gain a little, but I can't see them gaining much with the main problem being watching hockey live is fantastic while watching it at home is meh for most people. 

Of course that's assuming the players and owners are stupid enough to stop this gravy train of cash coming in. I can't see the lockout going past anything significant. NBA will miss some games, but who in the hell pays attention to the NBA in December anyway (well besides Thursday)?


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

The NBA had that strike in 98/99 and still came back in February which no one noticed. I'm definitely sick of all these leagues waiting til the last minute to get anything done and then using the court of public opinion in their favor. I definitely want to see a rookie salary cap for the NFL though. 

Here's a story I read earlier in the week about Antrel Rolle being a douche about the fans.

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/football/giants/2010/11/30/2010-11-30_giants_safety_antrel_rolle_ticked_off_by_booing_fans_during_sundays_comeback_win.html


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

-Mystery- said:


> http://www.nfljerseysales.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/2012-NFL-Jerseys-By-Nike-Analysis.jpg
> 
> That's supposedly the uniforms coming in 2012.


No they aren't. Just some designs from a guy that kept moving about the internet.

Deadspin debunked it, I believe.

edit: Bogey already mentioned this. Oh well.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

KingCrash said:


> If the NFL is locked out past preseason games the NHL will gain a little, but I can't see them gaining much with the main problem being watching hockey live is fantastic while watching it at home is meh for most people.


Agreed. When I went to my first hockey game earlier this year, I couldn't believe it was the same sport I saw on TV. It was great. Tried watching on TV after that, but I couldn't stomach it. Hockey ain't made for TV. An NFL lockout won't help them at all. Hell, an NFL and NBA lockout won't help them any.

And the NFL lockout won't matter. As soon as it ends, people will come back. If for no other reason, than to get their gambling on or their fantasy leagues running. Where they might suffer is in ticket sales.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hockey and baseball translate horribly to television when you compare them to the live game.

Football is one of the few that actually improves.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

agreed. hockey is outstanding live.

edit: trying to find a good bet for tomorrow.

anyone got one? 

Jax @ +3 is the best I've seen thus far


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't like any of tomorrow's games if betting is involved.

Maybe Buffalo @ Minnesota. Buffalo has been pretty good against the spread this year.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

cleveland +5 vs miami is interesting.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Never know what you're gonna get with either of those. They are definitely two of the more unpredictable teams. At least for me.

New Orleans by a TD over Cincinnati seems like a lock. Not sure what the weather is like in Cinci though. That could affect NO for sure. The Bengals are just awful though. Turnover machines.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Time for the Chiefs to get revenge on those Donkies after a blowout from a month ago!

Dwayne Bowe is having a HELL OF A SEASON!!! 14 TDs. He could be third all time for most TDs in a season. Lets win this and get ready for San Diego for a HUGE game next weekend.

Here is a photo of my brother meeting rookie TE Tony Moeaki. And below is a photo of me with WR Dwayne Bowe. We met them yesterday at a local KC mall. GO CHIEFS!!! 

http://twitpic.com/3czcdk

http://twitpic.com/3czc7m


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Looking a Tampa, Oakland, and maybe Dallas to pull off upsets today. 

Those fuckers in black and yellow better not blow it tonight.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

^^Oakland winning would be huge for KC. If KC wins, there is a gap and a tiny bit of room for error.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> Looking a Tampa, *Oakland*, and maybe Dallas to pull off upsets today.
> 
> Those fuckers in black and yellow better not blow it tonight.


Really?


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Really?


My thoughts too. However, I know everyone is going to just talk about this month and how San Diego always finishes hot. Breaking news, it can't happen every year. Not saying Oakland wins today, I've got them losing, but the Raiders did beat San Diego before. Hopefully they can do it again on the road, which is obviously a challenge.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Busbrain1 said:


> My thoughts too. However, I know everyone is going to just talk about this month and how San Diego always finishes hot. Breaking news, it can't happen every year. Not saying Oakland wins today, I've got them losing, but the Raiders did beat San Diego before. Hopefully they can do it again on the road, which is obviously a challenge.


Yes, but San Diego's special teams is finally not sucking. There record would reflect how good they were if it wasn't for that BS. They are probably the most complete team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Busbrain1 said:


> My thoughts too. However, I know everyone is going to just talk about this month and how San Diego always finishes hot. Breaking news, it can't happen every year. Not saying Oakland wins today, I've got them losing, but the Raiders did beat San Diego before. Hopefully they can do it again on the road, which is obviously a challenge.


As long as Rivers is healthy, yeah they can do it every year. It's up to Kansas City to stop them. Oakland isn't good enough.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

only 3 mins into the game and Favre is picked :lmao


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Big Baby Shaun Rogers with the FG block.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Vikes are really fucked if Tavaris Jackson stays in there.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RIP Favre.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Vikes are really fucked if Tavaris Jackson stays in there.


Cause Favre hasn't been terrible?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No because Tavaris Jackson is the worst QB I've ever seen.

LoL at you thinking I think Favre has been good.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

MrMister said:


> No because Tavaris Jackson is the worst QB I've ever seen.
> 
> LoL at you thinking I think Favre has been good.


Favre 2010 is the worst QB I've seen.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Favre 2010 is the worst QB I've seen.


Ryan Leaf and Max Hall are the two worst QB's I've ever seen (live).


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Get healthy soon Colt, please.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow, the Titans can't stop the run at all.

Edit: And Sidney Rice seems to be saving the day for the Vikes.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Really?


Gut feeling really. It's a division game and Oakland's been bi-polar this season, and I think this could be a game they show up for.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Yeah, Jacksonville running game is carving up the Titans D.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Good run by Earl Bennett Bears offense is really clicking.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Great catch from Hill in the Jaguars game, even though it was incomplete.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

HardKoR said:


> Yeah, Jacksonville running game is carving up the Titans D.


I guess Andre Johnson also smacked the fight out of the Titans last week. They just look like they don't want to be there today.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't understand why the Titans have abandoned the run these past two weeks when they get behind. It makes absolutely no sense.

Edit: Oh look, they run the ball and get a 21 yard gain. Surprise.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Finally a TD... Way to go Watson


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

McCluster showed us how to properly tap out in a WWE match.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

What a run from Jones-Drew. I would rather watch the Packers game, but Jaguars/Titans was still a good one.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

dammit, i knew i should have bet on the Jags.

(I ended up betting on no one)


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

The battle of the shitty QBs, and Jake Delhomme wins. Chad Henne is god awful.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Add Minnesota to the list of teams who have not given up 49 points to the Bills.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> dammit, i knew i should have bet on the Jags.
> 
> (I ended up betting on no one)


If you had bet, Chris Johnson and the Titans ground game would be the ones dominating that game.

I think it was wise to stay away this week.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Add Minnesota to the list of teams who have not given up 49 points to the Bills.*


I forgot, who were the only team to give up 49 points to the Bills, again?

It bears repeating.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

DanTheMan07 said:


> The battle of the shitty QBs, and Jake Delhomme wins. *Chad Henne is god awful*.







And Henning needs to get fired, he is probably the worst OC in the NFL today.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

C-Cool twists the dagger.

That team is leading the defending Super Bowl Champions at the moment.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

my opp has like 6 TDs today.

I have 1. 

Losing even though I'm dominating him in yards. fml.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I'm getting my ass kicked and he still has Brady, Welker, and Roddy White. I'm fucked.

Of course it doesn't help when my guys save Vick and MJD do anything.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Fuck Fox for making me watch Cowboys/Colts instead of Bucs/Falcons.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Get Patrick Peterson in the draft next year, Detroit. And a CB + LB. Our offense played good but our d couldn't buy a stop.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

-Mystery- said:


> Fuck Fox for making me watch Cowboys/Colts instead of Bucs/Falcons.


That means the Steelers are gonna lose...:side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

3-8 Cowboys vs 6-5 Colts is the national game.

ARe you fucking kidding me?

I'd much rather watch 9-2 Falcons vs 7-4 Bucs.

Thanks FOX. Dicks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas...America's Team, even at 3-8.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

ah, Saints win with Brees making the Bengals flinch and get the penalty on 4th down. Then he throws an easy TD for the win.

Now, come on Bucs: beat Falcons.

But, of course when Troy Aikman is the announcer on Fox, we will always get fucking Dallas games.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

And the Bucs are wearing their awesome throwbacks. Goddamn it, Fox.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Aikman doesn't always do Dallas games.

:lmao Those old Tampa uniforms are awesome eh?


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Cause people still believe they are "America's Team" when they carry no relation to the original Superbowl team. The cowboys are one of the very few things I hate about my city.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I bet on the Bengals winnning. So close.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HardKoR said:


> Cause people still believe they are "America's Team" when they carry no relation to the original Superbowl team. The cowboys are one of the very few things I hate about my city.


You do realize Dallas traditionally has been among the highest rated, if not the highest rated team in the NFL right? People love to see them win and people love to see them lose.

Atlanta vs Tampa should be the national game.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Aikman doesn't always do Dallas games.
> 
> :lmao Those old Tampa uniforms are awesome eh?


He might always, but it seems like every time I turn I hear that voice.

And Peyton with another INT.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank you Peyton Manning. Thank you very much.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

MrMister said:


> You do realize Dallas traditionally has been among the highest rated, if not the highest rated team in the NFL right? People love to see them win and people love to see them lose.
> 
> Atlanta vs Tampa should be the national game.


Cause people still believe they are the same team from the 90s. Jerry Jones has tried to capitalize on the fact only to set the team up for failure every year since. 

JJ is also the same reason why San Antonio will never have its own professional football team while he's alive.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HardKoR said:


> Cause people still believe they are the same team from the 90s. Jerry Jones has tried to capitalize on the fact only to set the team up for failure every year since.
> 
> JJ is also the same reason why San Antonio will never have its own professional football team while he's alive.


Wait, people still think Dallas has Smith, Irvin, and Aikman?

No. The aura of America's Team existed before the 90s. It started in the 70s. NFL Films called them that and Dallas ran with it, self promoting themselves.

It stuck then and has been with the team since. It was genius really. You get people to love you, and people that love to hate you for your arrogance. Either way you get ratings.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

2 of my upset picks looking good right now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hate to say it Dave but I think Steelers are going to lose tonight.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

If they keep running up the penalty yards and fail to protect Ben, yeah.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Wait, people still think Dallas has Smith, Irvin, and Aikman?
> 
> No. The aura of America's Team existed before the 90s. It started in the 70s. NFL Films called them that and Dallas ran with it, self promoting themselves.
> 
> It stuck then and has been with the team since. It was genius really. You get people to love you, and people that love to hate you for your arrogance. Either way you get ratings.


I'm not saying that fans think they have those guys, but they relate success to the name Cowboys/America's Team.

I agree that it does make ratings, unfortunately it pushes emerging teams into obscurity. But what can you do, the NFL is a business and they want their money.

Guess I'm just bitter SA doesn't have a team to call their own. Luckily UTSA will have it's first season next year and will give this town a glimpse how much fun it will be to have our own team and not have to share them with the rest of America


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Damn 10 INTs in 3 games. Ridiculous Peyton. 4 returned for TDs, that's even worse.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

FUCK YEAH! DEFENSE AND THEN SPECIAL TEAMS!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You're the guy that bitches about the Colts' defense right?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

As I had reason to do so as most of linebackers were gone and our defense was not making tackles due to all the backups playing. We got our linebackers back this week and our defense has been playing great so far.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You've given up over 150 yards on the ground. It's more Dallas' ineptitude than Indy prowess.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't care what it is. As long as our defense is getting stops I'm happy and our defense has always given up a lot of yards on the ground, but they have usually been able to get stops when we need them to get it most.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's just weird. They haven't really stopped Dallas. Dallas has stopped themselves.

It's weird that we're watching two different games.

Thank you Colts. Now can Dallas actually score with three more tries? I'm not convinced.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Ya, we sure aren't stopping anyone. Thanks for stopping yourself on the one 3 times in a row.

I think we are the ones screwing ourselves out this game more than Dallas. Two INTs for returned TDs and then this.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If you can't get one yard you suck. That's all there is to it. Newsflash, Dallas sucks.


> I think we are the ones screwing ourselves out this game more than Dallas. Two INTs for returned TDs and then this.


Now that I wouldn't disagree with really. Neither of these teams are very good.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

That still isn't stopping themselves, whether they suck or not we are the ones stopping them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Except Dallas scored the TD. Took em six tries but they did it.

And yes, if you can't punch it in at the goal line you suck or you're facing a great defense. Colts are not a great defense.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Weird to see Peyton look so human.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Eli's legitimately the better Manning.

HOWEVER.

The Dallas D is shit and there is a lot of time here.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Doesn't look so human anymore and neither does Wayne.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You need to realize how bad the Dallas secondary is. You obviously don't.

That catch was undeniably great by Wayne. Woulda been nice to have someone cover him though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I realize how bad they are but I don't realize what made you say that Eli the better Manning? Yes Manning has done horrible these last 3 weeks with 10 INTs, but he is missing more than half his regular receivers and two of his running backs that has made their running game even worse than before.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Eli thing was a joke. GD is a Giants fan so that was more toward him than anyone else.

:lmao

Fucking Dallas.

Colts win the toss, Colts win the game. Shit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Reggie drops the ball now it's all up to the defense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Now that was a legit stop there Undefeated King.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Yay, Dallas wins.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Damn, another 4 INTS for Manning. That makes 11 INT in the last 3 games for Peyton.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

@Undefeated King:

Perhaps, but like I've been saying we're pretty inept too man.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I think even your kicker could hit this. .

Sucks for Bryant.

There's always next year Colts...oh wait no there isn't. Beat the Titans, beat the Jags, and beat everyone from now on otherwise we're screwed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah man Colts aren't done just yet, but the Jags strength is their running game...



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I think even your kicker could hit this. .
> 
> Sucks for Bryant.


Yeah really sucks for Bryant. He was doing great this year. It looked like a serious fracture too.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I realize how bad they are but I don't realize what made you say that Eli the better Manning? Yes Manning has done horrible these last 3 weeks with 10 INTs, but he is missing more than half his regular receivers and two of his running backs that has made their running game even worse than before.


Giants are without their wide receivers as well.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Wow, Peyton screwed the game.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fuckin Peyton


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fuckin KITNA.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

2 out of 3 upsets picks for me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What was the one you missed?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> What was the one you missed?


Tampa over Atlanta.

Twas close though.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Happy to see Atlanta escape with another win. These close games are killing me but it makes this season very exciting. Still two road games left but they are against Carolina and Seattle and then home to face the Saints.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

mm, now this is football: Cold, December game between Steelers/Ravens.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Charmqn said:


> mm, now this is football: Cold, December game between Steelers/Ravens.


Doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

DJ G-D said:


> Doesn't get any better than that.


I am hoping that this may be a preview of the AFC Championship game. cause I remember watching the 2008 one with both teams...my god one of the most brutal games I have seen in a long time.

Damn, did the Ravens just break Big Ben's nose? It looked crooked.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Gotta love the Raven's D.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ben's nose is fucked up.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr.King said:


> Gotta love the Raven's D.


Man, I love it too. Now this is some old school football. First sight of blood.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This might just be a classic tonight.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Holy shit that would have been a touchdown


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah it was wide open for sure. Too bad right. That stadium would've freaked out.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMister said:


> This might just be a classic tonight.


Basically, its a game that's not about scoring, but about surviving.

Amazing Throw and catch between Flacco and Boldin for 1st down. 61 yard catch.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Holy shit! Give Boldin a bigger contract with that play.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That was all FLACCO~!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Need to get Rice in the game on screens. Easier said than done I suppose.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Joe Flacco-amazing QB.]

For the longest time all The Ravens had was a good D.

Now they have a top offense capability.

Ravens offense + Ravens D=Amazing Team


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> That was all FLACCO~!


Yes, that was a perfect throw. And in the end zone too.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Flacco is a beast on accuracy and power today.

Look like a Chris Carter catch.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mr.King said:


> Joe Flacco-amazing QB.]
> 
> For the longest time all The Ravens had was a good D.
> 
> ...


Well they haven't won the Super Bowl much less this game yet, but I don't disagree with you. Theoretically this should be a great team.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Man, Flacco is really amazing with the sideline throws.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Another good throw, in a spot where only his guy could get.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Charmqn said:


> I am hoping that this may be a preview of the AFC Championship game. cause I remember watching the 2008 one with both teams...my god one of the most brutal games I have seen in a long time.
> 
> Damn, did the Ravens just break Big Ben's nose? It looked crooked.


Nah I don't think so. One of the teams might, but the other team I think would have to face New York or New England the round before.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Wow, Flacco to Boldin- TD


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Flacco has all day and Boldin was wide open where is the Steelers D tonight?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FIGHT~!


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Haha, trying to re-enact Johnson and Finnegan. They call it a false start.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Flacco _did_ have tons of time on that TD.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr.King said:


> Flacco has all day and Boldin was wide open where is the Steelers D tonight?


Steelers secondary sucks. Ravens jus need to do what the Saints and Pats did against Pittsburgh.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

And a fight breaks out during the extra point... haha I love this rivalry.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Mr.King said:


> Flacco has all day and Boldin was wide open where is the Steelers D tonight?


I guess you haven't watched them recently. They play like shit on national television/against teams with amazing quarterbacks (not saying Flacco's a great quarterback, but as we saw when Cassell was in New England, you give any guy time to throw and he'll look stellar).


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Terrell Suggs is going to kill Big Ben before this night is over.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

That's what I was going to say Ravens are going to hurt Ben by end of this game with the way its going.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr.King said:


> That's what I was going to say Ravens are going to hurt Ben by end of this game with the way its going.


Which QB will survive this game haha


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Ben needs to get rid of the ball quicker.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

T Sizzle with the sack.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Charmqn said:


> Which QB will survive this game haha


Joe Flacco easily.

Suggs gets Ben.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why can't this be the Super Bowl game. My favorite matchup of the year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Why can't this be the Super Bowl game. My favorite matchup of the year.


Can't agree more man. These two are so evenly matched and play the game the way I love it.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Why can't this be the Super Bowl game. My favorite matchup of the year.


I agree...It is never boring.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Like I said, the only way the Steelers win is if they protect Ben and cut the penalties. They're 1 for 2 so far.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Big Ben's nose looked pretty nasty on that first sack.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

-Mystery- said:


> Like I said, the only way the Steelers win is if they protect Ben and cut the penalties. They're 1 for 2 so far.


Protecting the QB is the key for everyone to win.

They also have to start getting to Flacco.

LoL at Harrison acting like he's helping Mason up. Mason goes out, that sucks for the Ravens.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Protecting the QB is the key for everyone to win.
> 
> They also have to start getting to Flacco.


Well yeah, but it's a huge problem with the Steelers and really dictates whether we win or lose.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Mason is hurt.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

-Mystery- said:


> Well yeah, but it's a huge problem with the Steelers and really dictates whether we win or lose.


It's not unique to Pittsburgh is my point. I'm not saying you're wrong. You're 100% right.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

That's what we need - get the ball out of Ben's hand quickly.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao Flozell Adams

awesome Pick.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I do not miss Flo at all.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Get the ball out of Ben's hands quickly equaled an interception.

Hold ball for to long equals sack.

Nice interception


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Great play.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

When are The Steelers going to show up? Game is one sided hopefully they start playing decent.\

Shit Flacco.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Steelers have given up some big plays of late. I wouldn't get too confident though if I was a Raven fan.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Steelers have given up some big plays of late. I wouldn't get too confident though if I was a Raven fan.


I am not getting too confident, but the Steelers secondary needs to actually start playing.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Steelers D got there quick, for that sack.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Finally they get to Flacco.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

McFadden needs to get his shit together. That play to Stallworth was just a terrible play on his part. Why take the slot receiver? Ugh...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What was that haha.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RAY LEWIS CAUSED IT.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

RAY LEWIS is my favorite player. That guy owns.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

HINES WARD YOU DON'T DROP CATCHES DAMMIT!


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

McQueen said:


> RAY LEWIS is my favorite player. That guy owns.


Don't know if there is a more exciting Linebacker and Safety combination.

Ray Lewis-Ed Reed.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The fact that RAY LEWIS realistically is nearing the end of his career makes me sad.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Love me some Ed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

"It's a universe where heartbreak and sadness have been replaced by OLD SPICE!"

I don't even care that he may have gotten away with murder. I bet that guy was an asshole.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Undoubtably he deserved it.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

I love to see the Steelers and Ravens hitting each other. Especially when my Browns play them both in a couple of weeks. If the Ravens would be so kind, I'd appreciate it if they could break Ben's other foot for us.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LOL the Browns.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Gotta respect Peyton Hillis though. I like Colt McCoy too.

Otherwise...LOL.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Peyton Hillis has been the man this year.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pocket Hercules'


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Good run by Flacco


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pocket Hercalees is my favorite player currently. Dude has put the Jags on his shoulders of late (which also means the O line is kicking ass too).


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

So evade by Flacco on that almost sack by a few different people


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Agree with Mr.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I misspell it on purpose PK because that's how Deion mispronounces it. When reading POCKET HERCALEES, you have to read it with Deion's voice.

This game is fucking great.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Heath Miller is down. That looked and sounded bad.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Helmet to helmet


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Damn he's out for the game.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

So, no flag, huh?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

No flag? Thanks stripes.

And they try to say they aren't targeting us with these kinds of hits.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow he is still down.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah no shit.

Looked worse in Slo Mo.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

That hit > any Harrison hit this season


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That is bogus that there was no flag there.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Another injured Steeler wow.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Its only Flozell Adams


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Suggs is a monster.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That was an interesting play call there. Have a WR make that play? Lot to ask.

Suggs is a nightmare.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Suggs deserve player of the game. He is playing some of his best football tonight.

And, man Ngata just straight up killed the Steelers.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

What a bush league pass interference call.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

TROY!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Big Game Ben just pulled a rabbit outta his hat.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Big Ben was staring at the face of oblivion when Suggs was trying to strip the ball from him.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

What a great play by Redman. Wow.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Blood in the water. Baltimore is fucked.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Great play by Redman.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's a bad spot there.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Flacco, let Boldin take you guys to the promise land. 

Or else. Because the pain isn't going to stop without him.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Jesus, McFadden's been horrible tonight.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

DH said:


> Jesus, McFadden's been horrible tonight.


Nah, that ball was uncatchable. No flag should have been thrown.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

No he shouldn't have pushed him for no reason. That was just bad by McFadden.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow big kick. Hard to pick what you do in this spot.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

OMG. I can't believe it ends like that.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow... that ended with a dud.

Great game, though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That might be the most anti-climatic ending I've seen to such a great game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

What a bad ending for a great game and lol @ McFadden holding Boldin again on the last play.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Now we just need to hold on these last four games. I think the Ravens still have to play the Saints which should help us.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow that sucks wanted The Ravens to win but amazing game either way.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I really only think New England and Baltimore have a chance against the Steelers in a big game. In the AFC that is.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i hope the ravens practice tackling this week


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't really hold a grudge against the Ravens because that shit is gonna happen. However, my gripe is with the refs and their blatant no calls on Ngata and McClain.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dandy Don Meredith died at the age 72.

He was the first great Dallas Cowboys QB and he's better than your favorite QB.

Seriously though, RIP Dandy Don.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*You mean he's better than Carson Palmer!!!!???!!!!




I had to ask my dad about him and I thought he was gonna slap me for not knowing who he was lol. I think I may be disowned now. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He's probably most known for announcing Monday Night Football with Howard Cosell, but that was WAY before anyone's time here.

Meredith is lost to time because he never won a championship and played before the Super Bowl era. Learning about him though showed me that you can be great without winning the biggest game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Josh McDaniels fired. It was stupid to hire the guy in the first place. Extremely overrated guy here. He benefited from being the OC when Brady, Moss, and Welker were doing incredible things. Anyone could call successful plays with those three playing at their highest level.

He ran off Marshall and traded Hillis and mortgaged the draft of the Broncos to get Tebow way too early. Each move he made just made him look more and more clueless.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Trading Hillis was a poor decision but to be fair ... 

when that trade went down who would you rather keep: Moreno or Hillis?

On paper, keeping Moreno was correct. In execution, it's not working out for him. Though, Moreno is having a solid season. Just not nearly as good as Hillis'.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Good point for sure.

However.

It's not that he traded Hillis, it's that he traded Hillis for Quinn, an obvious spare. Had he gotten something worth a damn for Hillis it'd be ok. He didn't though.

Oh yeah, McDaniels is a sorry ass cheater too.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Wasn't it just last week the Broncos' owner said he was keeping McDaniels for the rest of the year? And that was after mini-Spygate so I thought he was safe until the season was over.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

the dreaded vote of confidence.

McDaniels' biggest crimes was the trades/drafting of Tebow, alienating Brandon Marshall, and the cheating. Hillis would be 4th.

Denver is turning into a joke of a franchise. Such a shame. They will be paying 3 different head coaches for the remainder of this season: Shanahan, McDaniels, and the new one.

Then next season, the new one and McDaniels still. They love to pay their coaches in Denver, I guess.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hillis is the least of the "evils" certainly. 

I'd say not being able to deal with Marshall is the worst, along with cheating. The jury is still out on Tebow, but the way he acquired Tebow is pretty questionable. Supposedly another team (Buffalo?) showed interest in Tebow and McDaniels panicked.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Tom Brady's hair isn't flowing because he's wearing a balaklava. I bet it's going to be discussed all week long.

And wow, McDaniels firing is a year late.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Drew Stanton scores and does the Dougie 
http://www.youtube.com/v/6tTJJbMY8RY?fs=1&hl=en_US


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I can't take the pregame shows seriously because of the hair crap. ESPN's pregame show even had ads about it... comparing it to Biebers.... *


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The game should be very good. I'm sure I'll flip back and forth between Raw and this but I wanna see the Jets win and watch a classic game.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

glad the commentators made it known it was all branch's fault brady didn't complete that last throw


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

CaliGula45 said:


> glad the commentators made it known it was all branch's fault brady didn't complete that last throw


Why are you glad about that? Does it really matter?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Jets are looking shaky early. A loss here and a loss to Pittsburgh in a couple of weeks will solidify a nice-looking wildcard spot for them.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

jets getting humiliated


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Keep the gas pedal on, Patriots. Step on their throat and make this a massacre.

I don't expect that to happen, but can't a guy dream?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jets don't do something here, then this will turn into a bloodbath.

Ambush is already on, let's see how these Jets can handle it.

edit: A FG isn't something.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

At least the Jets got something on the board but he should have had the catch. Won't matter if the Pats just drive down the field again and keep the momentum.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

woodhead is the cinderella of the league


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

This is so great to watch. Seeing a demolition of the Jets is just grand to see.

And I think it's fair to say Brady is the leader of the MVP race, no?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Since Rivers has cooled off yes. But Vick is still looming behind him.

MJD is carrying the Jags on his back (with that offensive line).


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^can't think of anyone else @ Perfect Poster


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

J - E - T - S

EXPOSED, EXPOSED, EXPOSED


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

DH said:


> J - E - T - S
> 
> EXPOSED, EXPOSED, EXPOSED


I've been saying this since that piss poor run of 4 games they had. Said if they showed up playing like they have against a team like the Pats, they'd get eaten alive.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd say this game isn't over and the Jets can come back, but that's just not going to happen.

So NE, Baltimore, and Pittsburgh are the class of the AFC.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

wouldn't put baltimore or pittsburgh on the level


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Great first half. Couldn't ask for anything better.

Keep the gas pedal going to shut that fuck Ryan up for a bit, please. I wouldn't mind something like, oh, 41-6.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah, I've heard enough out of Rex Ryan's mouth. I watched the Sound-FX for the Jets-Bengals game and he was chirping some Bengal players and bitching about the refs being biased.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Don't see what a little shit talking hurts really. It's not like he can back up his talk with accomplishment.

Jimmy once said "If you're gonna talk the talk, you gotta walk the walk."

^This.

Jimmy > Rex


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

That might be the clincher.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

brady hasn't made a mistake in like 8 weeks


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Brady's as cool as the other side of the pillow.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

pats are ahead by 30 but i'm still not satisfied


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Don't you just love it when a Jets fan shuts the fuck up? I do.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Don't mess with Brady and his hair.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bears/Pats next week.

BRADY WITH HIS 4TH TOUCHDOWN, JUST GIVE THE GUY HIS MVP AWARD.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

bears are garbage


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I actually kinda wanted this to be close, but this is so much better.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Bears/Pats next week.
> 
> BRADY WITH HIS 4TH TOUCHDOWN, JUST GIVE THE GUY HIS MVP AWARD.


Now that Peyton isn't doing good, you are moving onto the next one?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sanchez and his 3 INT :lmao


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah, the MVP is Brady's award to lose.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Man I can't wait to hear what Rex Ryan says after this one. Should be a good newsbite.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DJ G-D said:


> Now that Peyton isn't doing good, you are moving onto the next one?


I will never leave Peyton.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

And the Patriots keep adding points LMAO. 45-3


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> I actually kinda wanted this to be close, but this is so much better.


I wanted a win by 40 points so I'm happy right now


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Patriots peaking too soon though? We'll see.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jets have been Belichicked.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RIP..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Woodhead.

So is Cromartie still pretty much useless in a big game? 

That Sanchez INT at 24-3 near the goal line was horrible. Total panic, being overwhelmed by the moment.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

just read that Alex Smith will be the starter again for the 49ers...

fuck the coaching staff and fuck my life

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe4sOM6f8XQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## POP SOMETHING (Nov 28, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Patriots peaking too soon though? We'll see.


no this is Tom Brady we're talking about


----------



## POP SOMETHING (Nov 28, 2010)

DJ G-D said:


> Don't you just love it when a Jets fan shuts the fuck up? I do.


arent you from jersey or are you a giants fan bc the giants won the SB a few years ago


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Brady can't play defense. Brady is beatable, he's failed in the playoffs just like everyone else has.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Steve Young just cut an incredible testimonial on Brady (Rex Ryan doesn't even know what to say about his artistry)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I want that coat Brady is wearing. That coat now convinces me the Pats will win the Super Bowl.

MAJESTIC.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Call me crazy but i think in the long run this will help the Jets. Getting bombed like this now people will be doubting them come the playoffs, i think thats a role much better suited for them than being a team that alot of people pick as the favorite. I just really dont think the Pats will make it, its Jets or Steelers and im still going Jets. I actually like them more now than i did before this game (im a big subscriber to the up/down theory)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What have the Jets ever done to convince you Barry? You seem like a really reasonable NFL/football guy, so what is it about the Jets? 

I said this last night, but I still don't see the Steelers losing a big game for the rest of the season.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

fuck Alex Smith. I thought that Troy Smith did a fine job.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wait what?

Alex Smith is starting over Troy? Fire Singletary right now. I love Samurai Mike but he's lost his mind.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

MrMister said:


> What have the Jets ever done to convince you Barry? You seem like a really reasonable NFL/football guy, so what is it about the Jets?
> 
> I said this last night, but I still don't see the Steelers losing a big game for the rest of the season.


Honestly, its kinda tough to explain as i tend to just get a gut feeling about a certain team....alot of stuff i pick is just based on emotion. This Jets team just has a special feel about it. Now, thats not to say there's no football logic behind it...i think they have the defense to carry them in those grinding type playoff games, not to mention they did make it to the championship game last year where they basically came out of nowhere. Good rushing game, good defense. They are a much better team this season, plus Sanchez is better and he's got some really good weapons. They've come back multiple times this year when they appeared to be out of it, that kind of stuff can pay dividends down the line. It at least shows me they have the character. Rex Ryan is the "ill show you fuckers!" type coach that can really motivate when he thinks his team isnt getting respect, so as i said while it sounds crazy i think this ass whooping will help them as now everyone is just thinking Steelers and Pats.

Steelers are going to be really tough, i still dont like the Pats D in the playoffs. Ravens im still a little unsure about.

Oh, and on the other topic, Troy Smith is garbage. Im not saying Alex is amazing or anything....but i'd rather have him under center.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Niners are garbage really. Not sure Montana...ok Montana could make them a lot better.

I'm just not sold on the Jets. I need teams to have done something in the past or actually back up their swagger in big games. They don't have that aura of awesome. I don't see it at least. Not showing up in your biggest game of the year is just extremely unimpressive.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

that was their biggest game since Joe Namith retired


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Niners are garbage really. Not sure Montana...ok Montana could make them a lot better.
> 
> I'm just not sold on the Jets. I need teams to have done something in the past or actually back up their swagger in big games. They don't have that aura of awesome. I don't see it at least. Not showing up in your biggest game of the year is just extremely unimpressive.


Are you talking about Montana as a QB or a coach? He could probably do better at either one for the 49ers at this point. 

I'm shocked at the Jets performance today. They just should have been better. The only excuse you can make is the layoff since Thanksgiving but it doesn't explain a whole lot. Their offense has been better compared to last year but they're not consistent while there defense isn't nearly the shutdown unit of last year. 

I don't think you have to have an aura of anything to be a successful team or be a Super Bowl contender. That's built up with Super Bowl wins which is the Jets ultimate goal this season. Aura ultimately doesn't mean anything as it doesn't win you any games. 

You can say the Patriots aura intimidated the Jets. I think it had more to do with going to Foxboro where they never win on a cold night against a team that was looking for revenge from week 2. 

I think this loss wakes up the Jets. It seems like they've been coasting off Rex Ryan's bravado for most of this season as well as their own overconfidence. They haven't looked like a great team the past couple weeks but somehow have found ways to win. 

They need to show the league they're for real and start playing up to their 9-3 record. I'll definitely lose confidence in the Jets if they play like they did in a couple weeks against the Steelers. 

Also how does Darrelle Revis have no interceptions at this point of the year? Wasn't he supposedly the most important player on the team when he was holding out? 



CaliGula45 said:


> that was their biggest game since Joe Namith retired


I could name you a good ten games that were bigger than the one today.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah an aura isn't anything real. It's just a word that is used for teams that win big games. It's like momentum. It doesn't really exist. Morale is a better word for it. It's a psychological thing. Even if auras and momentum exist, they're just intangibles. They have an indirect effect on the game. Actual play and play calling is really THE biggest thing that dictates the outcomes of football games.

In actual play, the Jets just didn't show up. They seemingly couldn't overcome the psychological edge the Patriots had. If you can't overcome that intangible, you've already lost. If your mind isn't right, you have to get it right or it's game over. Your physical play will never catch up.

The Montana bit was a joke. I did mean him as a QB though.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brady has won 26 straight home games, thats pretty impressive.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

Isn't Brady tied or past Favre for that record? Definitely impressive, New England is one of the toughest places to play a road game in the league.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bogey said:


> Isn't Brady tied or past Favre for that record? Definitely impressive, New England is one of the toughest places to play a road game in the league.


Brady has the new record, Favre had 25.

Also Woodhead is a star, Jets were stupid to get rid of him.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

Letting Danny Woodhead go is just one of those things you can never call beforehand. New England is one of those teams that assimilates role players and fringe players and makes them good with Brady and Belichick's system. 

He looks like Ed Furlong who was in Terminator 2.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

For sure. Woodhead is 5'7" or 5'9". Small guys like that are an extreme rarity. Pretty much only the RB allows guys that short. It's actually great to have a low center of gravity at the RB position.

It is kinda fitting that the Jets cut him and he becomes a key role player for NE.

And that's totally Ed Furlong. I was trying to place who he looked like last night, but that's it. Edward Furlong for sure.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

The Jets have lost 3 of their 4 biggest games (Ravens, Packers, Pats) scoring a total of 12 points in those 3. They need to beat Pittsburgh if they want me to believe they are for real. They've lived on skating past bad teams by getting lucky right at the end. Won't happen against good teams. Brady showed that.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

Wasn't Danny Woodhead really just a special teams player for the Jets anyway? Like I said, New England is one of those teams that can take a lot of players and fit them in their system. Even a guy like Randy Moss who really didn't make a peep until this year with his contract. 

The downside is they do this at the risk of losing great players when they want new contracts. They won their last Super Bowl in 2005 but there's only a handful of players left from then. Some guys have retired but there's a bunch of ex Pats around the league due to the system the team has set up. 

The Redskins deactivated Albert Haynesworth today. Good for them, possibly the worst contract in NFL history. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=5895357


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

The Redskins should have known this was going to happen since Haynesworth was a lazy player before getting his big payday, but this year he's acted like a whiny child. His threat of not talking to Shanahan anymore was just like a child threatening to hold his breath until he gets his way.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

Who pays a defensive tackle that much anyway?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If they're a disruptive force then they're one of the most important players on the team. A great 3 technique can fuck shit up. They gotta have Hall of Fame talent to even approach that money. Haynesworth never did and the Skins are idiots.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The 'Skins have been idiots for a long time now... this shouldn't surprise anyone. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Little Danny Snyder really has no fucking clue what he's doing football wise. He's so clueless he can't even see this, that's how clueless Little Danny Snyder is.

Dude is a multi-billionaire though, so he's no moron.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> If they're a disruptive force then they're one of the most important players on the team. A great 3 technique can fuck shit up. They gotta have Hall of Fame talent to even approach that money. Haynesworth never did and the Skins are idiots.


Warren Sapp in his prime comes to mind when I think of that kind of player. Albert Haynesworth clearly isn't that kind of player and doesn't ooze the passion for the game Sapp did.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Pro Bowl voting so far:



> 1. Michael Vick- 729,838 fan votes
> 2. Peyton Manning- 691,146 votes
> 3. Tom Brady- 623,074 votes
> 4. Adrian Peterson- 591,598 votes
> ...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The only problem I have with that list is Manning shouldn't be anywhere near it... based on the season he's had. And yeah I know that's not how it works but that's how it SHOULD work. 

Manning above Brady is a joke no matter how the voting goes.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Have to agree with Sabrina, I don't see a valid reason Peyton "Forehead" Manning should have more votes than Tom "Lucious Locks" Brady or (ugh have to give credit where credit is due) Aaron "The Nose" Rodgers this year.


----------



## The_Great_One_316 (Jan 21, 2007)

Pro Bowl is a popularity contest after all. Thats why Peyton will go to the Pro Bowl and Brady will go to the Super Bowl. If Brady was making hair commercials(like he should be doing!) he would definitley be above Manning. Vick's comeback story is just to American to be beaten though.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I don't think Brady really cares. Manning can have the pro bowl, while Brady works on getting another Super Bowl.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

The NFL pro bowl game is a joke anyway. The only thing it's good for is looking good on a player's resume that they were a pro bowl pick. Manning and Brady probably won't go anyway if they're selected.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

All Pro is the list you want to be on. Pro Bowl selections do help get into Canton, but All Pro even more so.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> All Pro is the list you want to be on. Pro Bowl selections do help get into Canton, but All Pro even more so.


*I thought they were one and the same. lol 

I thought that's where all pro came from, being selected to the Pro Bowl. 


Wow I'm an idiot. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The All Pro list is compiled by the Associated Press, so it's based on the opinion of the sports writers and not the fans.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> All Pro is the list you want to be on. Pro Bowl selections do help get into Canton, but All Pro even more so.


It's a crapshoot as far as what the Pro Football Hall of Fame considers for induction. How is Cris Carter still not in? And also why did it take so many years for Art Monk and Harry Carson to be inducted?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

All pro teams are pretty much like the NBA's All NBA team


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

@Bogey:

Because better players got in before them. Carson is a bubble guy. Monk did get passed up too often. Cris Carter WILL be in, there is no question. He's just gotta wait. If you're not first ballot, you wait for the most part.

If you are consecutively All Pro for a few years, that means you dominated your position in your era according to the "experts". That's a big deal for the guys who vote on the Hall, and the same guys that vote on the Hall are the same guys that vote All Pro by and large.

But yes, Hall of Fame voting is imperfect. There is no question. Bob Hayes is another guy that belonged in the Hall long before he got there. He helped transform the game.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Do people even watch the Probowl?


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't waist my time with the pro bowl, but they used to do this thing where they would have like a QB skills challenge. Now that was something that I would sit down and take a look at, the pro bowl is a waist of time.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...arrison-on-extrapoint-try?module=HP_headlines

I'm astonished [/sarcasm].


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

DJ G-D said:


> Do people even watch the Probowl?


I did this year only because it was during press week 8*D


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I wonder how many Picks Peyton will throw tonight I say 3, and one of them will be a pick 6.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll say 0 INTs. For as bad a shape that Indy is in, the Titans are in an even worse state as they are a mess and are a lost cause emotionally. I really doubt they even put up much of a battle the rest of the season. Manning should have a good bounce back game.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> I wonder how many Picks Peyton will throw tonight I say 3, and one of them will be a pick 6.


Sounds like you're a true fan.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm just going by what I see.

At Least Peyton still has Reggie.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Purple Kisses said:


> I wonder how many Picks Peyton will throw tonight I say 3, and one of them will be a pick 6.


I expect him to throw none, this is a division game and they need to win every game from here so I expect Manning to pick up his game and be mistake free.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alex Flanagan


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Future Hall of Famer + Horrid Secondary = 0 interceptions.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Cowboys' got a horrid secondary and they got 3 picks against with two of being pick sixes. Still expect great things these next 4 games by Peyton. Jags, Titans, Raiders shouldn't be able to stop him.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I think Maurice Jones-Drew is gonna eat the Colts alive.

This is fun.

Peyton's large head is killing them tonight.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Is White an idiot? I think so. When will we get our actual receivers back.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Is White an idiot? I think so. When will we get our actual receivers back.


Next season.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm surprised the Titans have actually been maintaining drives tonight.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This is terrible.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Gutsy call.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Garcon is amazing to have gotten away from that though it was piss poor tackling form Titans.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pierre Garcon scares me.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

So Garcon finally starts doing something after I release him from my fantasy team. Great.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

That's game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Now we have a week and half to prepare for the Jags, we better win.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Its gonna be tuff because Maurice Jones-Drew has been a beast the past couple of weeks.

I miss Dallas Clark.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Can somebody please tell me why Moss and CJ are on the bench? 

Meh, I can't complain with 23.90 fantasy points from CJ.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Was Moss even in the game tonight.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

63rd time Peyton has thrown 300 yards in a game.

http://www.nfl.com/videos/indianapolis-colts/09000d5d81cc82bb/Manning-on-set


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Caldwell should just tell his team this: "You won 14 straight games last year, all we need to do now is win 7 games in a row and we will be Super Bowl Champions." It maybe crazy to think like that's but it's not illogical to have that mindset. The Colts know they control their own destiny -- if they win out they are in, and if they win out in the playoffs they will be the Champions. Once Addai and Collie come back they will have an offense that will a tough assignment for any defense around. If they can get Session, Hayden and Powers back come playoff time they're defense should be good enough for the Colts.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh boy, I cannot fucking WAIT for Cleveland v. Buffalo this weekend. That has game of the year written all over it for sure.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Caldwell should just tell his team this: "You won 14 straight games last year, all we need to do now is win 7 games in a row and we will be Super Bowl Champions." It maybe crazy to think like that's but it's not illogical to have that mindset. The Colts know they control their own destiny -- if they win out they are in, and if they win out in the playoffs they will be the Champions. Once Addai and Collie come back they will have an offense that will a tough assignment for any defense around. If they can get Session, Hayden and Powers back come playoff time they're defense should be good enough for the Colts.


We have a good chance to since we can beat the Ravens, we can beat the Pats, we can beat the Chiefs, we can beat the Jets, and we can possible beat the Steelers. Not saying it'll be easy, but if we don't turn the ball over we have a great chance.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cerbs said:


> Oh boy, I cannot fucking WAIT for Cleveland v. Buffalo this weekend. That has game of the year written all over it for sure.


It will probably be pretty good now that you said that.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

The NY Giants are stuck in KC. Welcome to KC Giants players! .. now gtfo!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah we're getting a crazy blizzard up here.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Cerbs said:


> Oh boy, I cannot fucking WAIT for Cleveland v. Buffalo this weekend. That has game of the year written all over it for sure.


*I bet Cleveland doesn't give up 49 points to the Bills.*


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Busbrain1 said:


> The NY Giants are stuck in KC. Welcome to KC Giants players! .. now gtfo!


Well the game's been moved to Monday so Brett gets another day to try and extend the streak. Hope they put it on NFL network, but it'll probably just be local for Minn. and NYC.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

KingCrash said:


> Well the game's been moved to Monday so Brett gets another day to try and extend the streak. Hope they put it on NFL network, but it'll probably just be local for Minn. and NYC.


I heard it's only local. If I didn't have finals this week, I'd watch. But even if I did, I'd only watch if they were my team. 

Anyway, sadly, I don't have NFL Network or NFL Sunday Ticket. Time Warner friggin sucks! 

I remember in 2005 after Hurricane Katrina, KC was supposed to visit MIA on a Sunday, as usual. Made the game a Friday night game due to another hurricane and only people in KC and MIA got it.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

Busbrain1 said:


> I heard it's only local. If I didn't have finals this week, I'd watch. But even if I did, I'd only watch if they were my team.
> 
> Anyway, sadly, I don't have NFL Network or NFL Sunday Ticket. Time Warner friggin sucks!
> 
> *I remember in 2005 after Hurricane Katrina, KC was supposed to visit MIA on a Sunday, as usual. Made the game a Friday night game due to another hurricane and only people in KC and MIA got it.*


Anyone remember in '05 when the New Orleans Saints were the home team at Giants Stadium?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Bogey said:


> Anyone remember in '05 when the New Orleans Saints were the home team at Giants Stadium?


Best idea ever.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Monday night football has finally returned to the Motor City baby!

:lmao


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Not sure which of these games I want to watch. I have Steelers/Bengals and Lions/Packers. Don't expect either of these games to be good, but I think I might as well watch the Steelers game a pray for an upset.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Is it just me or do the Steelers corners get worse each week? We desperately need to draft one in the first round.

Edit: Armanti Edwards is in at QB for the Panthers. I know he played QB in college, but still, it's a bit amusing.

Double Edit: Nevermind, nfl.com's just retarded :/


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

So... nobody watching the early games today I take it?

Seems like it's just you and I, DH.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I guess so. Now we need the Steelers to get it going on offense. I'm getting restless of our offense starting games like it's still the warmup.

Also, Ryan Torrain has 139 yards rushing in the first half. That's ridiculous.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Early games suck today.

Hope Bengals can continue winning though, I want Denver to get a higher draft pick.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

POLAMALU!

Sums it up.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

:lmao Ben getting beat the fuck up again. 

I wonder why Ward doesn't blame his offensive line for this kind of shit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Help i'm trapped under the Metrodome roof!

Haha Aaron Rodgers has got a concussion. I hope The Lions can keep up the pressure in the 2nd half.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Help i'm trapped under the Metrodome roof!


So how's the weather up there?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Rodgers concussion? Oh damn.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm glad the refs still aren't calling penalties when guys grab Ben's helmet.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

:lmao I'm starting to believe the league doesn't give a shit about Ben. 

Their opponents' D's just really don't give a fuck anymore. Punch him, hit him late, hit him after the whistle, break his nose, fuck it. All gloves are off.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cerbs said:


> So how's the weather up there?


Huge snow drifts everywhere. Had some fun last night digging my buudys car out last night at 3 am. 



ASCS Shock said:


> Rodgers concussion? Oh damn.


Fuck the Packers!

AWESOME They just showed footage of the Dome collapsing.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

McQueen said:


> AWESOME They just showed footage of the Dome collapsing.


The Metrodome? Is this a joke? Seriously?


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Watching Falcons game atm. Pretty much not even worried at the moment with it. Watching when they showed the Metrodome roof was damn....why make a roof like that?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

lol


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah lol.

You have to understand we got a LOT of snow over the last 30 hours or so. That was probably a million pounds of weight on the roof.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Holy FUCK! :shocked: 

So I assume they're fucking done in Minnesota this year. No more home games.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Who knows and I don't care.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I just read this is the 5th time this has happened? You would think during an off season they would go ahead and just change the roof and make it better or something I mean come on it snows up there alot. Think if this ever happen during a game.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Big Ben is going to be dead by the time the season is over.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Vikings have been petitioning for a new stadium anyways. Metrodome is a dump anyways.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

If there's any doubt Big Ben is the toughest dude in the league, you need your head checked.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What about Favre.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Anyone who hasn't seen it


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

McQueen said:


> What about Favre.


He plays hurt and sucks nowadays. He'd be better off sitting out.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I agree about the sitting out part but you can't deny that the old man is tough too.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I like how Brett Favre doesn't believe he'll play, also with Rodgers out looks like Green Bay are out aswell now just don't trust that Matt Flynn guy.

even tho I am still laughing that the Vikings roof collapses, i'm kind of pissed cause I wanted to watch the Giant/Viks game but they are playing the Tampa/Redskins game in its place.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

These Steelers offensive linemen blow pretty hard.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Atta boy Carson.

Btw, Atlanta's run defense is brutal.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Cerbs said:


> These Steelers offensive linemen blow pretty hard.


Gonna be sick next year once we draft Pouncey's brother and Stark's comes back.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yep, Steelers might as well punt the ball away every time they get it right now. Their defence is their primary source of offence .

Gotta love those Browns (WHO EVERYONE IN CLEVELAND WAS GETTING EXCITED ABOUT) losing to the Bills as well. Hopefully they don't comeback.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Well Carson has done a great job winning this game for the Steelers.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> Gonna be sick next year once we draft Pouncey's brother and Stark's comes back.


We get Colon back next year as well. 

But I still want a corner in a high round :/


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

31-10 in the 4th I'm sure its safe to say Falcons got this one isn't it?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Holy shit, Flynn's playing. Thought I would never get to see this guy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

DH said:


> We get Colon back next year as well.
> 
> But I still want a corner in a high round :/


Polamalu seems to be enough to cover downfield by himself. What's the point .


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

This fucking guy...


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I think Polamalu's making up for all the time he missed last year.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Haha. Lions win. 

About time you assholes get a divisional win.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao at the Redksins botching an extra point snap with 9 seconds to go to tie the game...

:lmao*


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The Redskins lost the game on the point after :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL @ The Redskins


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

:lmao that actually happened.

I'm watching the game on yahoo game channel or whatever and I see them get the touchdown and I just sat their waiting for the extra point.

Only the Redskins :lmao. Just not their year.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Cerbs said:


>


*Hot!



 



The Redskins are Bengals bad right now. *


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm waiting to see this clip of the Redskins miss the PAT. 

The Lions game is over, so I should see it soon.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

YEAH LIONS


LESSGOOO PHINS


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I think since Green Bay lost this would put Falcons in the Playoffs right?

and that ******* thing was too funny


edit: nvm one more team has to lose for them to be locked in.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

:shocked: @ that TD run by Darren McFadden. What a fucking MONSTER.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Cerbs said:


> I'm waiting to see this clip of the Redskins miss the PAT.
> 
> The Lions game is over, so I should see it soon.


*There's also confusion about how many plays the Redskins got to run on that final possession. It looks like they got 5 plays instead of 4 to get the ball in the endzone. 

Not that it matters now though. lol*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LIONS FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*wow... didn't the Raiders have a big lead in this game at one point?


Jones-Drew in for a TD*


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Raiders/Jaguars could be the game of the year. You can't complain with one big play after another.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Okay so go Vikings or Cowboys one of you two need to win your game now so Falcons lock that spot up.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Okay so go Vikings or Cowboys one of you two need to win your game now so Falcons lock that spot up.


*I don't think the Falcons really have to worry too much. I think they are the best team in the NFC.

It is nice to clinch though. 

*


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *There's also confusion about how many plays the Redskins got to run on that final possession. It looks like they got 5 plays instead of 4 to get the ball in the endzone. *
> 
> *Not that it matters now though. lol*


:lmao Just saw the finish. That's one for the follies right there, lol. 

I would laugh my ass off if Shanahan got fired after one season. All that hype, and he's done absolutely NOTHING for that team. 


McQueen said:


> LIONS FUCK YEAH!


MONDAY NIGHT FOOTBALL!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Any loss for the Packers is a win for humanity.

At least for intellegent people.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *I don't think the Falcons really have to worry too much. I think they are the best team in the NFC.
> 
> It is nice to clinch though.
> 
> *


Haha yeah they just doing damn good this season which has me pumped. I mean they pretty much will be in anyway its just very nice to have that nice feeling knowing your in. I'm not sure but I think this is the best they even done since there first season...11-2 thats damn and I think wasn't one of them lost without Matt Ryan I think when they played the Eagles? Matt Ryan just seems to have that awesomeness to him.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Damn it is snowing like a motherfucker in Chi Town.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Good weather for the game in Chicago. Could be a really exciting game.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BREES.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Cerbs said:


> :lmao Just saw the finish. That's one for the follies right there, lol.
> 
> I would laugh my ass off if Shanahan got fired after one season. All that hype, and he's done absolutely NOTHING for that team.


What are you talking about. He took a top 5 defense and made them into the worst in the league. That's something.

Being in the DC area, and watching the Skins play weekly... this ending didn't surprise me.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Damn Urlacher got there quick.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

So not only do we get a monday night game we even get a win on top of that....things are really starting to look bright here in Detroit!


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Ahh I love games that are played in the Snow...

So lets see how good this one is


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cerbs said:


> Damn it is snowing like a motherfucker in Chi Town.


We got it worse. I think its done here though. Anyways should be a fun game.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> BREES.


All Brees does is throw and get TD's

But, no snow is going to stop Brady from getting TD's.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Fucking bullet by Jay Cutler to Knox.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> BREES.


Onto the next one again?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I was told the Bears had a good defense


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

TD Patriots!


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Patriots look untouchable


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Patriots don't fuck around.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

pats got robbed of that punt return


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Can anyone stop the Patriots?

Seeing this many points scored against what is said to be one of the best defenses in football makes me happy since the Pats put up 39 against us.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

that was the greatest thing ive ever seen (GOT IT BACK)


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Wow, when the Pats want to embarrass you, they will go all out.

Tom Brady is like the Postal Service: He can deliver through rain, sleet, and snow.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

This is the part where I randomly show up in this thread because the LIONS WON BABY


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

So the 49ers are destroying the Seahawks. Its conceivable that the niners could still win that division. That's nuts.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

This scares me that New England is this damn good even if I do like them. I mean damn cause I wanna see Pats vs Falcons Superbowl but not if New England is this beast.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

NE destroyed the Cards in the snow the year the Cards went to the SB. Right?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

new englands destroyed a lot of teams in the snow its hard to remember


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

DH said:


> Can anyone stop the Patriots?
> 
> Seeing this many points scored against what is said to be one of the best defenses in football makes me happy since the Pats put up 39 against us.


I don't think anyone needs to stop the Pats. A team just needs to step up and exploit that horrid defense.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Pats also put 60+ points on the Titans in the snow last year...*


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

-Mystery- said:


> I don't think anyone needs to stop the Pats. A team just needs to step up and exploit that horrid defense.


Easier said then done. The biggest problem: their needs to be a defense that can stop Brady.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

How much points have the Patriots put up the past couple of weeks.

no one can stop Brady IMO.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Charmqn said:


> Easier said then done. The biggest problem: their needs to be a defense that can stop Brady.


Oh yeah, definitely. I just don't think you need to stop Brady per say, just outscore him because it can be done given their defense. Just nobody has executed properly yet.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

-Mystery- said:


> Oh yeah, definitely. I just don't think you need to stop Brady per say, just outscore him because it can be done given their defense. Just nobody has executed properly yet.


is there a team that can outscore the Pats right now? or go score for score with them? Maybe Saints with Brees and Eagles.

Though, Ravens came very close to beating the Pats again in Foxboro this season.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> I don't think anyone needs to stop the Pats. A team just needs to step up and exploit that horrid defense.


nobody in the league can


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Charmqn said:


> is there a team that can outscore the Pats right now? or go score for score with them? Maybe Saints with Brees and Eagles.
> 
> Though, Ravens came very close to beating the Pats again in Foxboro this season.


The key is establishing the run against the Pats because if you've established the run, you're controlling the clock and keeping Brady off the field.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^NOBODY


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

As a Ravens fan: please Jets lose! But, next week please beat the Steelers haha.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Patriots have put up 196 points the last 5 weeks.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Damn Dolphins: all you had to do was get in field goal range and make it a 7 point game. Though, the way Sanchez is playing, being up by 4 points may be enough.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

-Mystery- said:


> The key is establishing the run against the Pats because if you've established the run, you're controlling the clock and keeping Brady off the field.


I wouldn't say that's the major key to beating them. The best way to the beat the Pats is by not turning the ball over and giving him a short field to work with because that will always lead to points. You also gotta somehow force turnovers on the Pats' offense and give yourself a chance at getting easy points.


Jets won't be able to do anything in the playoffs. 9 points in their 4 loses? That's pathetic.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I wouldn't say that's the major key to beating them. The best way to the beat the Pats is by not turning the ball over and giving him a short field to work with because that will always lead to points. You also gotta somehow force turnovers on the Pats' offense and give yourself a chance at getting easy points.


Plus, a defensive line needs to be applying more pressure on Brady. Cause, teams have just been giving Brady way to much time in the pocket.

And Sanchez loses the game with a sack on 4th down.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

YEAH JETSSSS


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh yeah, the one team that can beat the Pats are the Browns, so we should all be taking notes on how to beat the Pats from the Browns game against them.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Denver is a mess.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DJ G-D said:


> YEAH JETSSSS


*The most overrated team in the NFL. *


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *The most overrated team in the NFL. *


Dumbest fans too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well I won't go THAT far, but I'm not going to argue against it either. *


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Well I won't go THAT far, but I'm not going to argue against it either. *


Jet fans have to constantly remind us they know how to spell Jets. Gotta give them a tiny bit of credit I guess.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Jets luck has ran out. Playing inconsistent in the first 3 quarters and then winning in the 4th against bad teams is not good football: its just luck.

Plus, they lost their swagger and have no leaders. Where is a Ray Lewis or whoever that can pump the team up and get them on the right track? I don't see that on the Jets. And, how is Rex Ryan a good coach when his team is getting worse each week?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DJ G-D said:


> Jet fans have to constantly remind us they know how to spell Jets. Gotta give them a tiny bit of credit I guess.


*lol

Well we can hope they will eventually move to five letter words next. 


But hey, they are better than my favorite team. lol*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *lol
> 
> Well we can hope they will eventually move to five letter words next.
> 
> ...


But just about every team is better than your Bengals. :lmao


Except the Panthers.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

VICK is *....*.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

vick is my .....


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Vick wants to put up 59 points again.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The Patriots have completely destroyed the elite teams in the past 4 games.

The Dynasty returns...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

SP103 said:


> The Patriots have completely destroyed the elite teams in the past 4 games.
> 
> The Dynasty returns...


Not yet. They are well on their way however. They are younger and with arrogant asshole as head coach, they are dangerous.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

DJ G-D said:


> But just about every team is better than your Bengals. :lmao
> 
> 
> Except the Panthers.


And with the first pick in the 2011 NFL draft, the Carolina Panthers select Andrew Luck. Seriously, Carolina needs a QB bad. The rest of the team really isn't as terrible as their record suggests.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

How was that not a late hit.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Oh yeah, the one team that can beat the Pats are the Browns, so we should all be taking notes on how to beat the Pats from the Browns game against them.


iirc, the Browns managed the clock brilliantly, as Mystery suggested. They also dialed up everything in their playbook and hit them from all angles. 

I think it's like Mystery said - their defense can be exposed. I didn't watch the Pats/Browns game, but I'm guessing McCoy scrambled occasionally and it probably threw them off. Hence, Vick would be too much for them and it would most likely turn into a shootout.



ItsWhatIdo said:


> And with the first pick in the 2011 NFL draft, the Carolina Panthers select Andrew Luck. Seriously, Carolina needs a QB bad. The rest of the team really isn't as terrible as their record suggests.


I really don't see the Panthers using a high draft pick two years in a row on a quarterback. Some GM's may do that, but not many, and I doubt the Panthers will draft a QB with their pick. I can see them waiting on Jimmy Clausen and seeing if he fits into the system better next year and at least shows improvement before they add another guy to their quarterback mess.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't want to watch Packers/Patriots next week without A-Rod.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Here come the COWBOYS. 

Get the fuck off the field, Vick.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Teams are starting to figure out Vick.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> Teams are starting to figure out Vick.


people thought he was better than brady


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Tie game in the 4th. It's on now, bitches.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CaliGula45 said:


> people thought he was better than brady


They Mad.

Don't FUCK with Jackson~!

That interception was SICK.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Should have known Dallas would fuck this up.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

They need to stop showing Jerry Jones every fucking minute.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> I don't want to watch Packers/Patriots next week without A-Rod.


I'm gonna laugh. Fuck the Packers, hope fat fuck McCarthy has a heart attack when Tom Brady rapes his team.



Purple Kisses said:


> They need to stop showing Jerry Jones every fucking minute.


Agree with this though, hate Jerry Jones.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

SP103 said:


> The Patriots have completely destroyed the elite teams in the past 4 games.
> 
> The Dynasty returns...


I wouldn't say Jets are an elite team, neither are the Lions, hell the Colts don't even look like an elite team this season but they didn't get destroyed.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DJ G-D said:


> But just about every team is better than your Bengals. :lmao
> 
> 
> Except the Panthers.


*I'd like to argue you on that point but I can't. You'd hold the trump card since the Bengals actually beat the Panthers this year...



....barely.



*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I wouldn't say Jets are an elite team, neither are the Lions, hell the Colts don't even look like an elite team this season but they didn't get destroyed.


Yeah the Jets were pretenders. The Pats showed this last week, and they couldn't handle Miami in their own home. Jets might not even make the playoffs. They look lost.

Funny how people are crowning the Pats here. They're clearly the best team right now, but there's a huge difference between winning now and winning in the playoffs. Huge. New England fans should know this better than anyone. New England is scary as hell right now, there is no question, but where were you NE homers earlier in the year? Fair weather now eh?



Cerbs said:


> Should have known Dallas would fuck this up.


Dallas's problem is still a terrible offensive line, a very weak secondary, and a shaky inconsistent defensive line. There has to be a total overhaul of this team. 

I laughed my ass off at the NBC guys acting like Dallas has this great running attack. They've obviously never watched Dallas this year. I like Harrison and Dunghy but I'll question them from now on whether they've actually watched the teams they're talking about. Fuck Cris Collinsworth, he's always been an idiot.

Finally...:lmao at the collapsing Metrodome.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm glad the Giants/Vikings game was delayed until today, now I'll have something to watch if the MNF game sucks. ESPN has to be pissed that the entire NY and Minnesota area's will probably watch the Giants/Vikings game over Ravens/Texans.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jack what is your opinion on the Jets strength coach tripping up that Dolphin along the sideline?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

The coach tripping that Dolphins player was a dick he even admitted to tripping him on purpose, he should be fired imo. The Jets don't need any bad publicity right now, being blown out by the Patriots and losing to the Dolphins at home is bad enough.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fired seems extreme, but he definitely needs to be suspended. It was a heat of the moment thing and forgivable.

He's a definite douche for doing that though of course. Your Jets look to be in trouble at the moment. I'm not sure they make the playoffs at this point.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Firing him maybe a little extreme but I was listening to Colin Cowherd and he said he should be fired, I was a little brainwashed by him lol.

I think the Jets can still make the playoffs but I have no hopes for them, the way they're playing now they'll be eliminated in the 1st round. That Santonio Holmes drop made me sick. We've been held under 10 points in consecutive games, Rex burying the ball from the Patriots loss has done nothing to help the team.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Ahh I think the political correct NFL today is ridiculous. It's just ESPN and the NFL partnering to try to get interest in the league up and give ESPN something to whine about for 20 hours a day.

The Metrodome roof collapsed which is crazy. Maybe this was a sign though from God telling Bret Favre to finally call it a career. What if this happens in other domes now. Maybe the Georgia Dome roof will collapse on the WWE. That could be God telling WWE that they suck and that they are neglecting their fans.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Metrodome roof collapsed because it was a moronic design. An inflatable roof? Seriously? Really it was because it was a lot cheaper.

There is no reason to artificially increase interest in the league. They do it anyway, but there is no need.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Farve's streak is officially over. #4 is on the Vikings' inactive list and Farve is not playing tonight.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

R.I.P


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He's not going to play football anymore. Favre definitely won't be resting in peace.

Manning will eclipse this pointless record that ESPN puts so much importance on in about six years' time.


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Is there a live stream to watch the Vikings game? I can't find one anywhere.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Wait Bret Favre died?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL @ Eli


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

re: Brett's "death"

He might as well as far as he's concerned.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Silent Servant said:


> Is there a live stream to watch the Vikings game? I can't find one anywhere.


*http://atdhe.net/ has it. I've not tried the stream though so I can't testify to how good/bad it is.*


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

oh how much I hope for a Jets collapse, if they don't make the playoffs I'm laughing to the bank...talk is cheap


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well I'm under the impression that they were crowning themselves Super Bowl champs. I never paid attention to their shit talking because it's moronic to shit talk in the off/pre season.

If they were talking Super Bowl...well that's obviously not happening since they're not anywhere close enough talent wise and not even in the stratosphere mentally.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I get home from work just in time for T-Joke to throw an amazingly stupid interception after Cammarillo actually makes a good play (50 yd Punt return) for once.

And it looks like shitty Eli is playing this week.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

His Jekyll and Hyde nature has really come to the surface since his Head Wound.

The Vikings would be better off just not playing a QB than they would with Jackson at QB.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My roomate said Joe Webb came in for a few plays and looked fine.

Why did those Purple and Gold ...gots trade Sage Rosenfels and keep T-Joke. ...gots.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Tavaris meet Giants Defense. have fun


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So Favre's last throw was an INT yet again.

Just thought that needed to be repeated if it hasn't been said yet.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Good Ol' Favre.

When did Brandon Jacobs start playing like a beast again.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

When he remembered that he should just run through people, not trying to go left and right.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He should automatically use the spin move whenever someone else makes contact like Rashard Mendenhall.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

He was untouchable a few years ago in Madden. Just use the spin move and he was going all da way.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That 103 yard kickoff for touchdown by David Reed was pretty cool.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Just saw Bradshaw was hurt. NYG does not want Jacobs to be the feature back. He'll be exposed for the spared affair RB he really is.

EDIT: I might be the only one watching this game, but Houston just pulled off an AWESOME comeback to tie it. Andre Johnson is kinda a big deal; what an amazing catch and perfect throw.

Baltimore will not be anywhere near the Super Bowl this year. I was wrong about this team. They're nothing.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The Ravens losing tonight would be awesome.

Btw, that dump-off to Arian Foster was a sensational play on his part.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DH your Steelers have nothing to fear from the Ravens. They are weak and proved that tonight.

...Or this fuels them to actually meet their potential.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Their secondary is crappy. That's their biggest issue. Had the Texans' receivers not dropped everything, this game would be over. Owen Daniels has been a joke since his injury (which isn't his fault, obviously) and it was clear tonight.

If the Ravens want to be a Super Bowl calibre team, they're going to have to get better. They only beat us by 3 points without Ben, which makes me wonder how they'd fare against Brady (who they loss to this year iirc).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Offensive line isn't that great either. The front seven has diminished too, but are still a threat, just not as great as they once were. Because of that, that suspect secondary can be exposed.

Flacco is kinda average. Super Bowls can be won with a below average QB though.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Trent Dilfer comes to mind ... irony.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Like when Eli Manning won a few years ago.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow ... shitty finish.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DH said:


> Trent Dilfer comes to mind ... irony.


Yep, that was who I was alluding too.

I always hate the pick 6 to end OT. I'm still a Raven disbeliever.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Yep, that was who I was alluding too.
> 
> I always hate the pick 6 to end OT. I'm still a Raven disbeliever.


Haha, ravens still 9-4 and the Texans just can't catch a break.

I do wish Gus Johnson made the call on the game winning INT. He always makes every call so awesome.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Just saw Bradshaw was hurt. NYG does not want Jacobs to be the feature back. He'll be exposed for the spared affair RB he really is.
> 
> EDIT: I might be the only one watching this game, but Houston just pulled off an AWESOME comeback to tie it. Andre Johnson is kinda a big deal; what an amazing catch and perfect throw.
> 
> Baltimore will not be anywhere near the Super Bowl this year. I was wrong about this team. They're nothing.


They're nothing? One game doesn't really say whether or not you'll make the superbowl. I admit I stopped watching after they went up 28-7 because I thought it was game by the way the Texans were playing, but they still did win. They still have a good shot at going to the superbowl just like the Pats and Steelers, who also have major weaknesses.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That was shock value of course. They have the ability to beat anyone in this league. I just haven't been that impressed with them every time I've seen them this season. It's not just this game. They lack a killer instinct.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Come on now... one of the Bengals two wins was against the Ravens. That should tell you all you need to know about that team. 

The other win? The Panthers.



and oh yeah, have I pointed out that the Bengals gave up 49 points to the Bills?*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Did I mention the Pats got destroyed by the Browns? 

Come on, every team gets lucky, and the Bengals were actually playing some defense at the start of the season weren't they. 

Every team that makes the playoffs this year in the AFC will have a good chance to beat each other since their games against each other were mostly close, all except the Chiefs, so really it's really going to be determined by which teams doesn't make stupid mistakes and turn the ball over.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Did I mention the Pats got destroyed by the Browns?
> 
> Come on, every team gets lucky, and the Bengals were actually playing some defense at the start of the season weren't they.
> 
> Every team that makes the playoffs this year in the AFC will have a good chance to beat each other since their games against each other were mostly close, all except the Chiefs, so really it's really going to be determined by which teams doesn't make stupid mistakes and turn the ball over.


*The Pats say the Bengals didn't play defense at the first of the year. 

But you are correct. The Bengals were healthy against the Ravens and they are now decimated on the defensive side of the ball. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Doesn't really matter what happened months ago in relation to the reality of now. The only thing that mattered was that it set up things for right now, the most important part of the regular season. 

Right now, no one wants to play NE. No one. Are they peaking too soon though?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd be fine with the Colts playing the NE right now to show them we won't lose when Manning doesn't throw 4 INTs in one game. NE has beaten every major defense in the league this year though which does make them very scary.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You'd be fine with it, but the Colts don't want to play them. Not when it counted for everything. Not right now.

Let's see what the Colts can do against the red hot Jags this weekend. It's pretty much a playoff for the Colts.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think the Jags have already beat the Colts once this year haven't they?*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

They did, on like week 4, but this team we're at home and everything is on the line so hopefully we can pull through this time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I wonder if the Bengals can actually pull off a win next week against the Browns haha.

Bears better mash the Vikings too. Vikings suck ass outside.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If the Bears lose to that farce in Minnesota, it's better that they don't make the playoffs. Surely they gotta be pissed about being embarrassed by the Pats. Of course the Bears aren't alone in being embarrassed by Mr. Majestic and crew.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I wonder if the Bengals can actually pull off a win next week against the Browns haha.
> 
> Bears better mash the Vikings too. Vikings suck ass outside.


*It's in Cincinnati so they might. But I still doubt it. Carson will throw three more picks. Manning is getting to close to Carson's pick numbers. He can't allow that. 

Plus they are trying to win the number two draft pick. Beating Cleveland might hurt their chances.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

How many has Palmer thrown? It seems like it's at least two a game.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LOL Carson Palmer, well at least the Bengals don't have Tavarius Fucking Joke-son.

I was so happy the Packers lost I didn't even care that the Bears got dominated by the Pats. I mean I don't think anyone really thought the Bears were going to win that one anyways. Its seems that Patriots are the favorites to win the Super Bowl right now barring no freak injuries to someone who is a difference maker (Brady, Welker, Branch, nah just Brady) or choking in the playoffs.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Fuck the Patriots I hope they choke in the playoffs, highly unlikely but I can hope can't I?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> How many has Palmer thrown? It seems like it's at least two a game.


*He's thrown 18 lol

Manning has thrown 15... Carson feels he's too close.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Still the better Manning since Eli's thrown 19.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Fuck the Patriots I hope they choke in the playoffs, highly unlikely but I can hope can't I?


Its no different than my hoping for a Bears/Steelers Superbowl. Or at least the Bears making it to the Super Bowl, Steelers have a decent chance.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

All the Bears have to do is beat Minnesota and GB and they're guaranteed in the playoffs. The NE game was largely meaningless.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Still the better Manning since Eli's thrown 19.


Has he really? That's terrible. That Head Wound fucked him up.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

If Falcons get home field advantage I highly disagree that the Bears will just dance their way into the superbowl through the NFC.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I thought The Bears would win 6 or 7 games this year so i'm just happy they'll likely make the playoffs. Thank goodness for being in a crappy division.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> If Falcons get home field advantage I highly disagree that the Bears will just dance their way into the superbowl through the NFC.


Has someone said this is going to happen here?  Bears are one and done as far as I see it, assuming they win the North. Same goes for GB if they win it.

Atlanta, NO, Philly, and NYG are the top four in the NFC.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They can lose in the first round of the Playoffs as long as they keep Green Bay out of the Playoffs for all I care. I'm hoping Green Bay loses the rest of their games.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

McQueen said:


> I thought The Bears would win 6 or 7 games this year so i'm just happy they'll likely make the playoffs. Thank goodness for being in a crappy division.


Speaking of crappy divisions...

7-9 with a win over the Rams, and one more Rams loss clinches the division for the 49ers... yeah.

But seeing that the Saints (main team since I got interested in football... in 1996, because I liked the gold and black colors) and Falcons are doing alright for themselves... that's cool with me.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Its no different than my hoping for a Bears/Steelers Superbowl. Or at least the Bears making it to the Super Bowl, Steelers have a decent chance.


*I'm trying to put you being a Steelers fan out of my memory. I don't know if I can do the Louisiana Hellride with a Steelers fan. That would just be weird. 


 *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'm trying to put you being a Steelers fan out of my memory. I don't know if I can do the Louisiana Hellride with a Steelers fan. That would just be weird.
> 
> 
> *


Nah, we'd be awesome if we teamed up regardless of fandom.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Damn... those Texans' fans were demanding tonight.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I was kinda surprised that Farve wasn't active, but i can see why since the injury was to his throwing arm.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

TKOK™ said:


> I was kinda surprised that Farve wasn't active, but i can see why since the injury was to his throwing arm.


Did you see how blue his hand was? Yuck.

At least the Vikings know they need to find a QB for the future to replace Favre. Tjax is a decent backup but he's not the answer long term.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Nah i didn't. 

All Jackson pretty much is, is a back up. He hasn't proven he can carry a team like most of the good qb's can.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey, as long as the Ravens make the playoffs I will be happy. Though, I would be more excited if the Colts and Chargers miss the playoffs this season too.

Honestly, I see the Superbowl being: Saints vs Patriots.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Charmqn said:


> Hey, as long as the Ravens make the playoffs I will be happy. Though, I would be more excited if the Colts and Chargers miss the playoffs this season too.
> 
> Honestly, I see the Superbowl being: Saints vs Patriots.


I have that same matchup predicted as well. If that happens the Saints will have the advantage for a couple of reasons:

1) They've played on that field before

2) Saints have a huge fan base in Dallas so it would be somewhat close to having home field advantage.

3) They played last year, pretty much the same team, and they killed the Patriots. The Pats 30th ranked passed defense won't be able to stop Brees. If the Pats played a high powered offense in the SB they won't win.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm thinking it will be the Pats against the Falcons. And I wouldn't mind seeing that SB at all.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Saints seem most likely because they're off everyone's radar. I'm sure that's just how they want it.

Saints vs. Falcons in the NFC Championship would be crazy. Two bitter rivals that have sucked (for the most part) for so long.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The Falcons are a great team but I have my doubts about their pass defense. If they play ball control football on offense they will have a great chance to win the SB. They need to pound the rock, play mistake free football, win time of possession -- that's their recipe for success if they want to win.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I will say: the Saints still have a chance for the division title with 3 games left. The location of the NFC Championship may be decided in the week 16 match up between Saints/Falcons.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No one has a great pass defense really. That's a weakness almost everyone shares. It's all about pressure and forcing mistakes. Otherwise, with time, defenses get shredded. The game is too geared toward the success of the offense.

That said, ball control is definitely still a viable strategy.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

MrMister said:


> No one has a great pass defense really. That's a weakness almost everyone shares. It's all about pressure and forcing mistakes. Otherwise, with time, defenses get shredded. The game is too geared toward the success of the offense.
> 
> That said, ball control is definitely still a viable strategy.



Teams like the Ravens, Colts, Giants and Steelers can stop a great pass attack just based on their pass rush. The Falcons don't have a great pass rush or pass defense. Their D-Coordinator will have to provide a myriad of looks to confuse a great QB like Brady, Brees, etc.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Saints are in fine shape after that rocky start. Falcons are legit too, but i think they are beatable. The Patriots offense is very good, but i don't like that defense, i could see them losing in a shootout.Ball control is about the best strategy you can have against a team like NE.

This is the one season where their isn't one clear cut favorite in both conferences.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Honestly, come playoff time, it will come down to QB play. Who do you want leading your team to the Superbowl?

On the *NFC side* you have:

Drew Brees
Matt Ryan
Jay Cutler
Michael Vick
Sam Bradford
Eli Manning

*AFC Side*:

Tom Brady
Big Ben
David Garrad
Matt Cassel
Joe Flacco
Mark Sanchez

Though looking at the Playoff picture (if it ended now), even if the Saints don't win the division, the path to the SB is not that bad. They would have to face the Rams/or the NFC West division title winner, then go beat the Bears. If they get passed that, then they get to the NFC Title game.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'd take Brees, Vick and Ryan on the NFC side. Ryan's pretty clutch and Brees for obvious reasons.

AFC Brady's a beast and Big Ben has proven he can be clutch.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

TKOK™ said:


> Saints are in fine shape after that rocky start. Falcons are legit too, but i think they are beatable. The Patriots offense is very good, but i don't like that defense, i could see them losing in a shootout.Ball control is about the best strategy you can have against a team like NE.
> 
> This is the one season where their isn't one clear cut favorite in both conferences.


Don't tell the experts that on TV. They are drooling all over the Patriots -- even going as far to say that this year's Patriot team is better than the 18-0 team. That would mean this year's team is one of the best ever? Don't think so. Their defense played two inconsistent QBs in the last two weeks. Come playoff team they will have trouble against the experienced QBs like Manning, Rivers, Ben, Brees (if they make it that far).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Teams like the Ravens, Colts, Giants and Steelers can stop a great pass attack just based on their pass rush. The Falcons don't have a great pass rush or pass defense. Their D-Coordinator will have to provide a myriad of looks to confuse a great QB like Brady, Brees, etc.


I haven't seen those teams have an overwhelming front seven attack. I thought Baltimore and Pittsburgh would have that this year, but they haven't been as great as they have in the past. Of course in a playoff atmosphere, things change. The Ravens and Steelers have that potential, but if they can't get pressure, they're fucked.

Still, we agree that pressure is the key to stopping the pass. Disguising coverages is critical; ambushing wideouts causes turnovers. Deception and confusion is almost as good as a defensive end to the face (and often causes that DE to smash faces).

And you run at the Colts to kill them. That sets up back breaking play action. It's possible Indy won't even be in the playoffs. I think they find a way in just because they always have this past decade, but they're in the most trouble they've ever been in this year.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Don't tell the experts that on TV. They are drooling all over the Patriots -- even going as far to say that this year's Patriot team is better than the 18-0 team. That would mean this year's team is one of the best ever? Don't think so. Their defense played two inconsistent QBs in the last two weeks. Come playoff team they will have trouble against the experienced QBs like Manning, Rivers, Ben, Brees (if they make it that far).


If Manning and Rivers actually make it to the playoffs. I won't be shocked if they don't. Colts need to win next week against the Jags, or they are done. Basically AFC East and North will be the divisions that will have 2 teams make it to the playoffs.

Honestly, I would not really worry about Steelers against the Pats. Brady has basically owned the Steelers in the regular season and playoff time.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

MrMister said:


> I haven't seen those teams have an overwhelming front seven attack. I thought Baltimore and Pittsburgh would have that this year, but they haven't been as great as they have in the past. Of course in a playoff atmosphere, things change. The Ravens and Steelers have that potential, but if they can't get pressure, they're fucked.
> 
> Still, we agree that pressure is the key to stopping the pass. Disguising coverages is critical; ambushing wideouts causes turnovers. Deception and confusion is almost as good as a defensive end to the face (and often causes that DE to smash faces).
> 
> And you run at the Colts to kill them. That sets up back breaking play action. It's possible Indy won't even be in the playoffs. I think they find a way in just because they always have this past decade, but they're in the most trouble they've ever been in this year.



I'm a scout at a local high school in Dallas. I always look for defensive linemen that can rush the pass, but more importantly, drop back into coverage. Zone blitzes are the "in thing" right now for successful defensive schemes.

If I was playing the Pats I would -- on occasion -- run a 2-4-5 defense (2 Tackles, 4 Linebackers, and 5 defensive backs). The key is to clog up space against the Pats quick passing attack that is predicated on timing.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I do think a Brees vs Brady/Sean Payton vs Bill Belichick Superbowl would be sick.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pats run the ball pretty well too. They'd shred that light front.

Brady destroys zones as well. It's a scary thing to watch.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Plus, the Pats young Secondary are making big plays this season.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Pats run the ball pretty well too. They'd shred that light front.
> 
> Brady destroys zones as well. It's a scary thing to watch.



The idea is to dare the Pats to run, almost concede the run. The Giants did that to the Bills in the Super Bowl in 1990 and it worked. Of course your team on offense needs to control time of possession for this to work! 

If you notice, the majority of passes Brady throws are inside the numbers. So you need linebackers that can drop into coverage in order to stop them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Boy Wonder said:


> The idea is to dare the Pats to run, almost concede the run. The Giants did that to the Bills in the Super Bowl in 1990 and it worked. Of course your team on offense needs to control time of possession for this to work!


The Giants dominated the time of possession in that game and barely won on a wide right field goal. Of course, it was brilliant since it kept them in a game they had no business winning. The Giants also had Lawrence Taylor, Carl Banks, Pepper Johnson, Leonard Marshall among others. I don't think there's a defense around as good as that one these days. Maybe Pittsburgh in a big game.

Plus I think Brady is a far better QB than Jim Kelly, as great as Kelly was.

Still, I like your scheme. It's as good an idea as any really, since nothing else has worked recently against New England.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

MrMister said:


> The Giants dominated the time of possession in that game and barely won on a wide right field goal. Of course, it was brilliant since it kept them in a game they had no business winning. The Giants also had Lawrence Taylor, Carl Banks, Pepper Johnson, Leonard Marshall among others. I don't think there's a defense around as good as that one these days. Maybe Pittsburgh in a big game.
> 
> Plus I think Brady is a far better QB than Jim Kelly, as great as Kelly was.
> 
> Still, I like your scheme. It's as good an idea as any really, since nothing else has worked recently against New England.



I think the Giants put a game plan that all should use against the Pats: Pressure, pressure, and more pressure on defense. And Ball control offense. 

Boy I can't wait for the playoffs. No clear cut favorite.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I can wait actually. These last few games should make for very interesting and compelling division races.

However, I'm looking forward to the playoffs for sure even though Dallas will be nowhere to be found. I'm thinking this will be one of the most memorable playoffs in recent memory.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

This season has definitely been one of the most eventful seasons in recent memory.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Seriously. I can't really remember the league changing so much from week to week. I mean it has been like this in the past, but not to this extent. It's pretty great.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm going to say that the Super Bowl Champion this year will be a team that does NOT have a 1st round bye. Not really going out on a limb, but it's still impressive to win 4 games in the playoffs.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Pats run the ball pretty well too. They'd shred that light front.
> 
> Brady destroys zones as well. It's a scary thing to watch.


Brady destroys everything.



Charmqn said:


> Plus, the Pats young Secondary are making big plays this season.


Devin McCourty might be the 2nd best defensive rookie this year behind Suh. He gets a shit ton of turnovers.

And I hope the Jags win next week. Fuck Manning.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Charmqn said:


> Honestly, come playoff time, it will come down to QB play. Who do you want leading your team to the Superbowl?
> 
> On the *NFC side* you have:
> 
> ...


Looking at that list of QBs, I've notice that the QB gap between the NFC and AFC has narrowed, at least on higher ranked teams. It's not like some of the years, where the AFC was shown to have the big time QBs, while the NFC struggled to create a Pro Bowl quality QB selections.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rivers isn't even on that list of QBs. It's automatically bogus without him.

Sanchez over Rivers? Fuck that. Flacco over Rivers? Fuck that.

In fact, I'd only rather have Big Ben, Brady, or Brees over Rivers. I'd say Peyton too, but man, he is not playing well at all right now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah, leaving Rivers off of the AFC list is brutal. lol 

Right now, I'd take Rivers over Manning. Manning just isn't playing for shit this year. *


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

This is all true about the QB rankings, but the Chargers need to get into the playoffs first. Which they can easily do (they've done it too many times), but if they don't, then the list will only contain the teams in the playoffs.

But, at this point, the Chargers (besides that one setback in Oakland) will do what they always do. Then the AFC/NFC QB gap will appear again.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I like the Chargers' chances of making the playoffs more than the Jets at this point actually. The Jets look awful, while the Chargers are peaking at the right time like they always do.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm going to guess that San Diego misses. I thought they were ready to make a run, and then they lose to Oakland at home. Wouldn't be surprised if San Fran gave them trouble on Thursday.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Niners better give them trouble. They're fighting for their playoff lives too.

Chiefs play the Rams, another team hanging on by a thread. Both _should_ be good games.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Watch Chargers will be undefeated the rest of the season and win the Superbowl because this year has been pretty fucked up.


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

You know, Id love to see a cinderella team like the Chiefs or Jags make it to the superbowl. As long as its not the Packers, Pats or Bears.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WHATS WRONG WITH THE BEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

McQueen said:


> WHATS WRONG WITH THE BEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'd like to know as well. Perhaps it's because they went to the Super Bowl a few years go. Plus with their strong fan base I wouldn't consider them a cinderella.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd say he sounds like a Packers fan making him my mortal enemy but he listed them too.

I'm still in shock The Bears got to the Super Bowl with Rex Grossman as QB.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Packers are fucked without Rodgers.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

McQueen said:


> I'd say he sounds like a Packers fan making him my mortal enemy but he listed them too.
> 
> I'm still in shock The Bears got to the Super Bowl with Rex Grossman as QB.


I'm a Colts fan and I'll tell you that Grossman had me shitting in my pants when he put the Bears up 14-6. That was a closer game than people think. The Bears stopped the Colts a couple of times in the red zones -- that's an accomplishment.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bears are almost always a solid Defensive team though. Which growing up watching them must be why teams like The Steelers/Ravens defensive style appeal to me so much.

Good PK, the Packers are a bunch of queers.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Packers are fucked without Rodgers.


Seriously though are they that good with him?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Rodgers is an exceptional talent and they have some good young players, most notibly Clay Matthews but I don't think they are as complete of a team as people like to think they are. Our division sucks this year even though the Drama Viqueens shouldn't.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

McQueen said:


> I'd say he sounds like a Packers fan making him my mortal enemy but he listed them too.
> 
> I'm still in shock The Bears got to the Super Bowl with Rex Grossman as QB.


I'm still in shock that the Bears got to the Super Bowl, with Rex Grossman, after *whooping* a New Orleans Saints team that was ridding the Post-Katrina momentum.

The same Bears team that barely beat Arizona and cause Dennis Green to... well, everyone who watched American Football that year remembers that one.

That playoff game was the one time I actually thought the Bears could win the Super Bowl that year.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

the ravens find new ways to amaze me every year. i knew they were awful in the 4th quarter, but last night was amazing.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

that packers/lions was fucking garbage. wasn't even good defenses shutting down offenses. it's more, offenses sucking ass.

why do i keep getting stuck watching shitty games. i haven't seen a good football game in weeks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Packers/Lions was brutal I agree. I loved watching GB fail though.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I was at the game, and yeah, it was boring to watch for the first 3 1/2 quarters, but after we scored the only TD the crowd was pretty much crazy for the rest of the game.

I'd take it. With the few amount of wins I've seen from these guys lately, this feels nice.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Updated Pro Bowl voting:

1. Michael Vick- 981,687 votes
2. Tom Brady- 947,194 votes
3. Peyton Manning- 806,025 votes
4. Adrian Peterson- 736,603 votes
5. Aaron Rodgers- 690,619 votes
6. Drew Brees- 662,953
7. Phillip Rivers- 633,269
8. Arian Foster- 519,154
9. Matt Ryan- 484,949
10. David Garrad- 479,018


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maurice Jones-Drew should be 4 or 5 on that list, Roddy White too.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Just read a report that Vick stated in an interview that he would like to get a new dog soon...haha oh Vick.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Charmqn said:


> Updated Pro Bowl voting:
> 
> 1. Michael Vick- 981,687 votes
> 2. Tom Brady- 947,194 votes
> ...


Where is Tavarus Jackson?



Charmqn said:


> Just read a report that Vick stated in an interview that he would like to get a new dog soon...haha oh Vick.


Awesome.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Maurice Jones-Drew should be 4 or 5 on that list, Roddy White too.


MJD will be there, but I agree he needs more votes.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

MJD shouldn't have sucked the first 7-8 weeks of the season.

Maybe he'd be on there then.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well he did have an ankle injury early on that he played through.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

even still. tough to make the pro bowl with only six good performances.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He'll make the Pro Bowl. He's got over 1500 yards total offense. That's pretty damn good for being banged up to start the year and with three games left.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

My son goes with me next Monday to his first NFL game with Bears-Vikings. He's actually looking forward to the game being outside, I told him that's how football should be played. 

I'm a Bears fan, but I want to see the Vikings stay in Minnesota. The collapse of the roof might finally get the State to help with getting a new stadium for them. It's been like Cleveland all over again up there (back when the original Browns moved to Baltimore). In the span of the last few years, the Wild, Timberwolves, Twins, and Gophers all have gotten new digs. The Vikes have already said they will not renew their lease after 2011 and rumor has it a couple of groups in Los Angeles have contacted them in the hopes that they will follow the path of the Lakers all those years ago (they started out as the Minneapolis Lakers back in the day) and come to L.A.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm glad I hopped off this Jets bandwagon last week. 

What a bunch of unbelievable screw-ups. Premeditating a TRIPPING. What kind of shit is that. I would be fucking embarrassed if they were my team right now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Minnesota Vikings placed quarterback Tarvaris Jackson on injured reserve, ending his season because of a toe injury with three games remaining, the team announced Thursday.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

And probably ending his career as a QB. At least Minnesota finally realized how terrible this guy is.

I noticed they signed Patrick Ramsey. He's sucks too, but nowhere near has bad as Jackson.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao at Jackson. Lets see what you can do Joe Webb.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I forgot about Webb. There's no way he's worse than Jackson either. I guess they got Ramsey in case Webb gets hurt.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I knew that 49ers game last week was a fluke.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I started Vincent Jackson for the first time after having him on my bench for 8 weeks, and he puts up 3 TDs in round 1 of my league playoffs.. Thank you Vincent.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm thankful my opponent kept Vincent Jackson on the bench.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Maybe it would have been a smart idea to pay Jackson because he clearly deserves to be paid and he could have helped the Chargers a lot this season. I don't why they didn't pay a guy that averages around 17-18 yards and can easily get over 1000 yards without even being the number one target.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

> Redskins coach Mike Shanahan to start Grossman against Cowboys on Sunday, according to team sources.


:lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fuck yes. Our defense might actually look good for a change. Unfortunately delusional Jerry will think it's coaching or some shit and not the fact that Rex Grossman is the QB.

Shanahan is starting Grossman so he'll lose the rest of the games and get a better draft pick.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

But were the Redskins even in a position to win the last two games after Sunday? Jacksonville will fight for seeding and the Giants may not be in until the final week, plus they're both just better then the 'Skins right now. Not a shock that there are reports that the locker room is angry and divided after this move because unless the question is "Who's a horrible QB?", the answer is never Rex Grossman.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Grossman guarantees losses versus Jax and NYG. He might still be able to beat Dallas. Our D is that bad.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The return of Sexy Rexy eh? :lmao


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

And, from what I heard on tv: when the ******* players heard that McNabb was benched, the guys in the locker room are extremely pissed.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why did they bench McNabb?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He's not very good this year (and it probably done as a decent QB), so Shanahan is going to throw him under the bus. Shanahan is seriously looking like a lucky man who benefited from a great team in Denver. The longer he coaches, the more it looks like those Broncos teams won in spite of him.

Andy Reid looks like a genius now, delivering a time bomb to Washington. Now he just has to deal with NYG and Dallas (assuming Dallas can ever get their shit together).


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

He said he was impressed with Sexy Rexy. i suppose he either A) hasn't watched any football outside of his Bronco's gamesB)just hates Donoven, i mean he pretty much called him fat ealier this year.

Also if you give just about any decent coach John Elway and Terrel Davis that will make them look pretty good. Ever since they left his teams have been pretty mediocre.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Plus he thinks Rex is the better quarterback if you need your team to actually score. Just ask Shanahan who's better in the 2 minute drill. :lmao


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I have heard people suggest that McNabb should head to Arizona. They do need a QB and McNabb could finally get that star receiver in Larry Fitzgerald. Plus, he would be playing in a division where going .500 in the season basically means you have a shot at a division title.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Arizona just needs to trade Fitzgerald and rebuild at this point.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

JM said:


> I'm pretty sure Arizona just needs to trade Fitzgerald and rebuild at this point.


Hell, if I was Fitzgerald, I would be begging for a trade. But, if they do trade Fitzgerald, where would Larry fit the best?

I always thought a Brady/Fitzgerald or a Drew Brees/Fitzgerald combination would be awesome.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Well for Fitzgerald he should want to go somewhere with an elite quarterback who can get him the ball as much as possible. Best case scenario a team with an already solid to great receiving core so they can't double/triple/etc team him all the time.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

JM said:


> Well for Fitzgerald he should want to go somewhere with an elite quarterback who can get him the ball as much as possible. Best case scenario a team with an already solid to great receiving core so they can't double/triple/etc team him all the time.


Like I said, i would love to see Fitzgerald with someone like Drew Brees.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He just needs a good QB. Good QBs find the open man regardless of WR talent. Fitz should expect double teams the rest of his career. With a good QB, together they can burn double teams. Boldin unquestionably helped Fitz's game, but Boldin was hurt a lot. Warner still got Fitz the ball with Boldin out because he was a good QB.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMister said:


> He just needs a good QB. Good QBs find the open man regardless of WR talent. Fitz should expect double teams the rest of his career. With a good QB, together they can burn double teams. Boldin unquestionably helped Fitz's game, but Boldin was hurt a lot. Warner still got Fitz the ball because he was a good QB.


Fitz definitely misses Boldin.

Hell, as a Ravens fan, I would take Fitzgerald haha...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister said:


> He just needs a good QB. Good QBs find the open man regardless of WR talent. Fitz should expect double teams the rest of his career. With a good QB, together they can burn double teams. Boldin unquestionably helped Fitz's game, but Boldin was hurt a lot. Warner still got Fitz the ball with Boldin out because he was a good QB.


Of course.

But, A good receiving core to go along with Fitz will just make it a hell of a lot easier for the Quarterback to get anyone the ball. It's just the difference between a good scenario and a best case scenario. 

Another thing to consider if he's taking a lot of attention (doubles/triples) then that should open up other receivers which could help the team as well if they can make the players when they are open. Just ask Mike Wallace last year on a team with Holmes, Miller and Ward. But best case scenario for Fitz specifically and his ability to perform would be a good receiving core.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fitz can make an average WR corp good and a good one great is what we agree on here I'm thinking.

The most obvious thing is that you HAVE to have a good QB delivering the ball around. Arizona clearly doesn't have this. I really hope he doesn't go to New England, but I think he fits best there.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Fitz is certainly a difference maker for any receiving core, this is for sure.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Fitz can make an average WR corp good and a good one great is what we agree on here I'm thinking.
> 
> The most obvious thing is that you HAVE to have a good QB delivering the ball around. Arizona clearly doesn't have this. I really hope he doesn't go to New England, but I think he fits best there.


Brady to Fitz would be so scary.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> He's not very good this year (and it probably done as a decent QB), so Shanahan is going to throw him under the bus. Shanahan is seriously looking like a lucky man who benefited from a great team in Denver. The longer he coaches, the more it looks like those Broncos teams won in spite of him.
> 
> Andy Reid looks like a genius now, delivering a time bomb to Washington. Now he just has to deal with NYG and Dallas (assuming Dallas can ever get their shit together).


Did anybody expect Donovan to take that team anywhere with the receiving core he had around him not to mention Clinton Portis checking out again for the season? I know Donovan hasn't played well this season but there's too much blame particularly from Shanahan being put on him. How exactly is he done after the year he had last year? He's not a top 5 QB but he can still play in the NFL.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McNabb did a lot with shitty receivers in Philly his whole career. Westbrook, a RB, was his best receiver and TO was there a very short time. McNabb may have done more with less better than any QB in history (hyperbole probably but it's to make the point).


Bogey said:


> Did anybody expect Donovan to take that team anywhere with the receiving core he had around him not to mention Clinton Portis checking out again for the season? *I know Donovan hasn't played well this season but there's too much blame particularly from Shanahan being put on him.* How exactly is he done after the year he had last year? He's not a top 5 QB but he can still play in the NFL.


That's exactly my point, Shanahan is blaming McNabb for the mess the Skins are in. They were a mess before McNabb got there. It'd take Montana or Brady for them to be decent. Physically McNabb might still have it, but the QB position is mental first, physical second. McNabb's head might not be right anymore. Going to Washington has that effect on people these days.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Dan Snyder is a great owner who desperately wants to win but his GM (past and present) and scouts are horrible. Anyone that gives Haynesworth all that money must be a complete idiot. Instead of trading and signing high prices players they need to build their team within the draft.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There is no question Snyder knows how to make the Redskins one of most the profitable franchises in the NFL, it actually rivals Dallas, but he's terrible at making any decisions involving the football aspect.

Hmmm kinda like that guy in Dallas.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Colt McCoy is back and was named the starter the rest of the year. Finally, I can watch a competent passing offense again.. Jake Delhomme is basically Brett Favre without the talent


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> McNabb did a lot with shitty receivers in Philly his whole career. Westbrook, a RB, was his best receiver and TO was there a very short time. McNabb may have done more with less better than any QB in history (hyperbole probably but it's to make the point).
> 
> That's exactly my point, Shanahan is blaming McNabb for the mess the Skins are in. They were a mess before McNabb got there. It'd take Montana or Brady for them to be decent. Physically McNabb might still have it, but the QB position is mental first, physical second. McNabb's head might not be right anymore. *Going to Washington has that effect on people these days.*


It's funny since everyone thought Andy Reid was doing Donovan a favor by sending him to the Redskins instead of the Raiders which kept popping up. Turns out the Raiders aren't too bad when they don't have JaMarcus Russell screwing them up. 

Whenever I think of the Washington Redskins and to a lesser extent the Dallas Cowboys, chronic underachievement springs to mind.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

And ironically, or maybe appropriately, they're the two richest franchises in the NFL. Money doesn't win championships.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

I just saw a clip of Mike Shanahan explaining this like it's the preseason in trying to find his quarterback. I think the guy just flat out doesn't like Donovan and he was explaining it like Donovan was a 1st or 2nd year player lucky to get an opportunity instead of the 12 year veteran that he is. 

If you think Rex Grossman at QB is best for your team then your team is fucked. Donovan hasn't been good this season but I've seen far worse seasons from quarterbacks. Kudos to someone who posted that this move was to get a higher draft pick because Mike Shanahan certainly made it seem that way.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Doing this to get the higher pick is the only thing that makes sense. Grossman is a deep ball interception waiting to happen every play. That or a fumble/TD.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'll take Donovan over Palmer.


...but I guess that probably goes without saying.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ya know that's where McNabb should go, Cincinnati. I think he could get a lot out of the players they have there on offense. Or could've three to five years ago. TO most likely won't be there next year, but they'd still have 85, Gresham, Shipley, and Benson. I still think Gresham is going to be a good TE.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

McNabb is at least good even if he is getting old. Palmer is well Carson Palmer.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I've always hated McNabb. But one thing I will definitely give him is that he's never been known for throwing interceptions. But Washington seems to have changed that for him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Palmer can thank Kimo von Oelhoffen for his less than spectacular career.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Is that the dude that fucked up Palmer's knee? He's a different player for sure since then.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yep, that's him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Palmer must see phantom D-linemen constantly going for his knee. Totally mindfucked.

Rodgers is out for GB. Not that it would've mattered. New England doesn't lose at home anymore in the regular season. Assuming GB doesn't pull of a miracle, Chicago wins the North if they beat Minnesota.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

JM said:


> Palmer can thank Kimo von Oelhoffen for his less than spectacular career.


Yep. That injury did more than utterly destroy a Bengals playoff game, but it pretty much set this decline in motion.

The Palmer of today is the price of that one play.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well Palmer wasn't terrible last year. The ground game was far more effective though and a balanced attack is always harder to defend.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Doesn't McNabb have a home in Arizona near the Cardinals head coach or something? Hell, can't get much worse then in Washington. Redskins is like this black hole where players/coaches lose all their talents.

So, is Rodgers going to play at all against the Pats? Cause, man the Pats and Brady are going to embarrass them at Foxboro.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

According to yahoo! sports he's been officially rules out of playing vs. the Pats. So ya, the Packers are screwed.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I was going to pick the Pats anyway (if Rodgers played), but I thought it would be a closer game. Now without him...no playoffs for Packers.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Pats would fuck them up even with Rodgers. The Packers have no running game. Again without a balanced offense you become one dimensional and predictable. This is the worst thing that can happen.

There are no absolutes though. Miracles do happen.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

If the Bears and Giants win this week then ya definitely. They do play eachother one more time each this year though.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I'll stand by my belief that it will be Saints vs Pats for the Superbowl. The only team that can beat the Pats are themselves: They'll have home field advantage and a bye. The only way they won't get to the SB is if they screw up and make mistakes.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Packers are done if they lose and Chicago wins. They will not get a Wild Card. Their only way in with taking the North.

Chicago wins the North if they win and GB loses.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Charmqn said:


> I'll stand by my belief that it will be Saints vs Pats for the Superbowl. The only team that can beat the Pats are themselves: They'll have home field advantage and a bye. The only way they won't get to the SB is if they screw up and make mistakes.



That's what people said in 2007. They didn't beat themselves against the Giants in the Super Bowl; the Giants beat the Patriots because of their awesome pass rush. The Patriots did not beat themselves that day.

I hate all this talk that if the Patriots don't win the Super Bowl this year it will be because of themselves and not the other team. If they lose a playoff game where they lose because of costly turnovers then I'll buy that argument. But if they lose because they can't protect Brady or if their inexperienced secondary gets torched than that excuse won't hold up. If the Patriots play a perfect game they can still get beat in a shootout. This can happen against a team like the Colts, Chargers, Eagles or Saints.

Another thing people aren't talking about is the effect of playing a team for a second time. The Giants lost to the Patriots in the regular season and beat them in the Super Bowl. The Steelers lost to the Colts in the season and beat them in the playoffs in 2005; same for the Broncos against the Steelers (in 1997), the Rams against the Titans (1999), and even in College football with the Gators and the Seminoles (1996). For the losing team, playing the team that beat you a second time is a definite advantage -- You learn from the mistakes, make adjustments, and gain confidence that you can beat the other team. The Patriots beat most of the teams in the playoff hunt: Ravens, Jets, Steelers, Chargers, and Colts. You give those teams another crack at the Patriots and they could very well beat them. Give Dick Lebeau another chance at Brady and he will come up with a great game plan, give Manning another shot and he will be ready, give the Chargers another shot and they will have a shot to beat them.

So let's not punch New England's ticket to the Super Bowl yet, especially with that secondary they have.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm going with Eagles v. Steelers in the Super Bowl. Two teams I absolutely loath. And with my luck, that's probably what will happen. This is actually my attempt to jinx it. :/


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I've picked the Eagles every year since 2000 to win the Super Bowl in order to jinx them. I didn't do it this year because I failed to see the rise of Vick. With how young and good that team is, looks like I'll need to jinx them for another decade.

Hopefully your jinx works this year Cerbs. We can't have Philly adding to the most Super Bowl rich division. They aren't welcome in The Reluctant Brotherhood.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bears vs Steelers Super Bowl obviously.


----------



## mjgill85 (Jun 29, 2009)

Packers will be all but out of the play-offs after tonight, not a chance of beating the Pats without Rodgers


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hoping for round 2 with Johnson and Finnegan.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

For whatever reason ive continued to stick with Falcons vs Jets even with how piss poor the Jets have played. But if they dont show up today against the Steelers, then obviously im going to have re-think things!

I like Atlanta, but i do have to say things just seem to be going a bit too smoothly right now. Im a big subscriber to the up/down theory so that makes me leery of an early upset. I would actually feel more comfortable about them if they lost to the Saints next week...as silly as that sounds...or even got upset today. They need to experience a little bump in the road.

If not the Falcons, then i'd say Eagles or Giants. One thing i know for sure is i would stake everything that Vick will not go into Atlanta and win.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You're going to be extremely wrong on your Super Bowl pick. Falcons have an outside shot, but the Jets might not even make the playoffs. They won't sniff the Super Bowl. They can't beat good teams and the playoffs are nothing but good teams.

Don't be stubborn! It's not too late to jump off the Jets bandwagon.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Don't be stubborn! It's not too late to jump off the Jets bandwagon.


Some of us have to stay on this sinking ship called the Jets. Even if they managed to get past the first round they'd have to go into New England again and the Pats would just beat them down all over again. I just hope they don't completely collapse and miss the playoffs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd rather The Jets have success than The Giants just to spite that little fucking bitch G-D. I Think G-D is the high school version of Patton Oswalt in Big Fan.

Teach him to talk shit about Jon Hamm.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

MrMister said:


> You're going to be extremely wrong on your Super Bowl pick. Falcons have an outside shot, but the Jets might not even make the playoffs. They won't sniff the Super Bowl. They can't beat good teams and the playoffs are nothing but good teams.
> 
> Don't be stubborn! It's not too late to jump off the Jets bandwagon.


Well it IS my nature to be very stubborn...lol. I just dont want to jump off the wagon only to see them beat the Steelers today and then jump back on...you know? Have to stick with the original instinct until all hope is lost! In the NFC my stubborness already eliminated the Saints before the season even began lol, and theres no way in hell im ever going to buy into the Bears as a legit contender. Pack has no run game so they'd lose even with Rodgers. So thats why ive got it narrowed down to Falcons, Eagles, or Giants (in that order).


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I'd rather The Jets have success than The Giants just to spite that little fucking bitch G-D. I Think G-D is the high school version of Patton Oswalt in Big Fan.
> 
> Teach him to talk shit about Jon Hamm.


Still upset Affleck jizzed all over him?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice to see Austin Collie back.

a 49 yard run by a Colts player WFT!!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Colt went 3/4 for 55 yards and a TD on the opening drive.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

eli mannings horrible


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That 49 yard run was the longest rush by a colt player since 2004.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Skins just did a goal line stand vs Dallas. Once again the Dallas offensive line can't get 6-12 inches.

:lmao Grossman being Grossman.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The Titans are out of the gate quick against the Texans. Since when are the Titans ever out of the gate quick?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Since when does a no penalty result in a replay of down? Glad the Colts were still able to hold them off.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Since when does a no penalty result in a replay of down? Glad the Colts were still able to hold them off.


Were they offsetting penalties?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

every time I watch something to do with the Cardinals, I feel so bad for Larry Fitz.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

No, there was no foul on the play and the flag was thrown after the ball was dead.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Why the fuck did I sit Kenny Britt in fantasy? 

Titans are up 21-0. Haha, Houston deserves a slow clap.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Texans were pretty much done last week after that OT pick 6. They're mailing it in now I guess.

Texans will probably make a comeback that may or may not ultimately fail.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I hate when players act all hard after the hit someone.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I hate when Marion Barber celebrates like he just got a 50 yard TD whenever he gets a run of 5+ yards or a first down.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Barber doesn't play anymore, but yeah even as a Dallas homer that annoyed the hell outta me too.

And if Dallas was any good they'd be up 21-0 right now.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

He's become a non-factor this year, but it doesn't really matter since Jones/Choice is a solid tandem. I'd take that duo on my team.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Just so thankful for Collie right now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DH said:


> He's become a non-factor this year, but it doesn't really matter since Jones/Choice is a solid tandem. I'd take that duo on my team.


Yep, if Dallas can upgrade the O line...we'll be able to see how good Jones and Choice really are.



Purple Kisses said:


> Just so thankful for Collie right now.


I'm sure Manning is too. Probably more thankful for the running game though.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome back mario mannigham. Eli has missed you bro.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm thankfully of our defense shutting down MJD, well not shutting down but at least he isn't destroying them.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

TUCKKKKKK


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Vick got up limping.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Yep, if Dallas can upgrade the O line...we'll be able to see how good Jones and Choice really are.


If Dallas doesn't draft an offensive lineman in one of the first two rounds, I would be surprised. But if drafting Dez Bryant last year was any indication, you guys will probably end up going for a big play corner or a more 'attractive' player.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

We would let them return a punt for a TD. :no:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Vick and MJD, my two best fantasy guys are getting fucked up in the playoffs. So awesome.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

^At least Calvin Johnson is playing well


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DH said:


> ^At least Calvin Johnson is playing well


Yes Calvin Johnson and Lagarrete Blount showed up for me today.

And yeah Jerry will draft anything but offensive linemen most likely. It'll drive me crazy.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Hope Mario is alright. Eagles dirty like usual.


Just saw replay, nevermind. Hope Allen is alright.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

@Mister - Do you think Garrett will be the coach next year? It seems like he's done a reasonable job.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think he will yes. I'd rather him not be the coach despite him being decent.

Decent and reasonable are not acceptable. We need greatness.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

There goes Collie again.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Collie is out again with what looks like another concussion. This one looks very very bad.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Collie is OUT again, and it looks real bad.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

It wasn't helmet-to-helmet either ... his head just got sorta crunched between two Jags.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

It hit off the ground very hard though.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Damn the Giants are all over the Eagles.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Collie just can't catch a break.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

at least the saints are showing some signs of life


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Wesson said:


> at least the saints are showing some signs of life


Ugh I know. I was getting worried.

Arizona's uniforms today look strange and ugly.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

the saints only have to survive the 3rd quarter. the ravens defense will just fall apart in the 4th.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:lmao Good job Jack, thanks for continuing to go for it on fourth and finally screwing up badly and giving us great field position.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Peyton time.

Giants are [email protected] Vick.

Colts running the ball da fuck am I watching.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Donald Brown you are AMAZING, at least for this game.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

something is wrong when the colts can run on a team


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Wesson said:


> something is wrong when the colts can run on a team


Hell is gonna freeze over.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:lmao What are the Jags doing? Not even our defense will let this shit roll.

These refs are garbage, that was no where close to the area of the receiver.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Looking at the Redskins/Cowboys game: Saw Mcnabb on the sidelines; you got to believe that Mcnabb is kind of hoping that the Redskins start sucking even more. Since, he most likely is done with the team now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

everyone knows Mcnabb is done with the Skins.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

lol the Panthers can't even make the Cardinals look anything better than awful.

Isn't looking great for the Jags right now. Really wanted them to win this game...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I really have no idea what happened, but we got the ball! Didn't no an illegal block could disallow a fair catch and let the punting team recover.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

INTERCEPTION


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That was a sick touchdown by the Saints.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DH said:


> @Mister - Do you think Garrett will be the coach next year? It seems like he's done a reasonable job.


Changed my mind. Even Jerry has to see that when you're up by 20 against your biggest rival and you let them comeback with GROSSMAN at the helm, you need to make drastic changes.

2010 Dallas Cowboys = Epic Fail.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sexy Rexy.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Jacksonville gets the TD with 1:54 left. They are down by 3.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

FUCK YEA! What a great return by Hagler.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Nevermind, Indy is going to win. They just returned a kick back for a TD.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

This Eagles/Giants game is turning out to be pretty entertaining.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks Grossman. You are the man.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lions win 2 straight games WFT~!


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

There's been some great games this weekend. It definitely feels like playoffs are right around the corner.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Marking out for the Vick explosion. Still hate the Eagles though.


----------



## punksterpunk (Dec 11, 2010)

smh at these retard giants


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The Giants defense must have left early. i mean seriously, this game was 24-3 when i turned it on.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Vick is the man. I would love to see the Giants lose. Always a better weekend when at least one of the Mannings lose.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TKOK™ said:


> The Giants defense must have left early. i mean seriously, this game was 24-3 when i turned it on.


Vick will kill you and .... your family. Giants can still win this.

Jets up 7-0 already. This might just be a great game if the Jets decided to start playing again. I'm not convinced yet though.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Are the Jets serious right now.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

I dont know if this is pathetic or what but my heart's pounding, im sweating, my face is beat red...thats right baby, LIONS FOOTBALL raking in the W's!!!!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Steelers give up to many first possession touchdowns or maybe it's just me. Oh well, they've been killing it the rest of the game so it doesn't really matter until they play the Pats.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm happy for you Detroit fans.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Sick way to kick off the Jets/Steelers game


----------



## punksterpunk (Dec 11, 2010)

smh at these gigantic retards


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow Desean Jackson!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Can't believe I am rooting for the Jets. But, they need to beat the Steelers today.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Desean Jackson you are fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Desean 'FUCKING' Jackson


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That was crazy. How bad do you fuck up to kick it right to Jackson.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

The Falcons are in the playoffs!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TKOK™ said:


> That was crazy. How bad do you fuck up to kick it right to Jackson.


Yeah it was really stupid. Get the ball out of bounds and go to overtime. Giants are fools.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

The Giants with a EPIC collapse. Vick and Jackson are amazing.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Wow to the ending of the Eagles/Giants game. How the hell do you lose this game Giants? Damn...


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

:lmao

That is all.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

That'll probably be that punters last punt of the season. Coughlin reamed him out gooooood.

Go Steelers btw.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

If Ben could stop overthrowing Wallace that would be nice.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Best corner tandem in the NFL


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Wooo baby 2 wins in a row now! We've doubled our win total and there's still 2 games left, which are both winnable against Miami (who's now out of contention) and Minnesota. All of this with our 3rd string QB. We've ended two bad streaks two weeks in a row. Soo fucking happy right now. And I think Drew Stanton might've bought himself a few more years in the NFL with the way he's been playing lately. Last week was bad, but we won, and this week he was quite good and led us to a game tying and then game winning touchdown.

I know it's odd, but I'm supremely excited for a 4-10 team.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

RKO920 said:


> Best corner tandem in the NFL


As much as I hate the Bengals, Joseph/Hall are easily the best in the NFL.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

DH said:


> If Ben could stop overthrowing Wallace that would be nice.


He's still coming to terms with the fact that it is indeed possible to over throw Wallace.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I can honestly say that I am so filled with rage at the moment, I have the capacity to kill. 

After that HORRIBLE display, the Giants don't deserve the fucking playoffs. No excuse for that horribleness. 

Here's waiting for the playoffs (if we get there) where the Eagles humiliate our unworthy asses again. 

BTW, I've been saying since Week 1 that Dodge needs to be booted out on his ass.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

JM said:


> He's still coming to terms with the fact that it is indeed possible to over throw Wallace.


That, and the fact that it's easy to overthrow him when Cromartie's grabbing at him.

Not surprised that we're looking shaky right now. That's a typical first quarter for us.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

That's an amazing throw by Tebow that's a touchdown!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


>


That was a great block that sprung Jackson at the end, but with his speed he might not have needed it. So Coughlin told the punter to kick it out of bounds but he didn't? Yeah that punter has to be cut.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

2 in a row for the LIONS! 

Maybe I'll start watching again... :hmm:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

DH said:


> That, and the fact that it's easy to overthrow him when Cromartie's grabbing at him.
> 
> Not surprised that we're looking shaky right now. That's a typical first quarter for us.


Yep, I'm still feeling fine about this game. Especially when they make stops like they just did.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Tim Tebow is looking good.

... against the Raiders 8*D


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> 2 in a row for the LIONS!
> 
> Maybe I'll start watching again... :hmm:


Don't be a fair weather fain Sheik. Actually, Detroit needs all the help they can get. Support your Lions!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The Broncos and Raiders always seem to have strange games. For one reason or another. Either they both suck and the games ends up being decent. It ends up a blow out like earlier this year or just general strange things occur.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

the commentary on those Tebow touchdown are awesome.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> That was a great block that sprung Jackson at the end, but with his speed he might not have needed it. So Coughlin told the punter to kick it out of bounds but he didn't? Yeah that punter has to be cut.


 Once he got past the punter i was thinking he was gone, dudes fast as hell.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Spaeth sucks. I bet he's friends with Reed.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Oakland marches it right back down the field. Gotta love it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TKOK™ said:


> Once he got past the punter i was thinking he was gone, dudes fast as hell.


Might be/is the fastest guy in the league.



JM said:


> Oakland marches it right back down the field. Gotta love it.


Yeah this looks to be a wild one.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

There's just something about Oakland/Denver games. Always games to watch for one reason or another.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Might be/is the fastest guy in the league.


Jackson vs. Johnson would be an interesting race imo.

Edit: I just looked at the Broncos/Raiders stats and damn, Denver's given up 150 yards rushing in the first half.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You're right. CJ is definitely a fast dude. Both have to be somewhere around 4.0 speed.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

DH said:


> Jackson vs. Johnson would be an interesting race imo.
> 
> Edit: I just looked at the Broncos/Raiders stats and damn, Denver's given up 150 yards rushing in the first half.


Quarter! First quarter. Why is this game not on TV over Seattle. I don't care if they are playing the Falcons.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Speaking of CJ, fuck his haters. His ypc is around 4.5 and he has more 100 yard rushing games than none-100 yard rushing games. Not exactly a regression (it's not 2,000 obviously, but still).

And wow, an offensive touchdown. That's what I like to see.

@JM - Both Falcons/Seahawks are in the playoff hunt. Denver is not. But I'm sure Raiders/Broncos is a hell of a lot better, for sure.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DH said:


> Speaking of CJ, fuck his haters. His ypc is around 4.5 and he has more 100 yard rushing games than none-100 yard rushing games. Not exactly a regression (it's not 2,000 obviously, but still).
> 
> And wow, an offensive touchdown. That's what I like to see.
> 
> @JM - Both Falcons/Seahawks are in the playoff hunt. Denver is not. But I'm sure Raiders/Broncos is a hell of a lot better, for sure.


You won't see me hating on the guy. It'd be almost impossible to duplicate or even approach what he did last year, the best statistical year ever for a RB.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

MrMister said:


> You won't see me hating on the guy. It'd be almost impossible to duplicate or even approach what he did last year, the best statistical year ever for a RB.


Some people are skeptical because he said he was going to rush for 2500 this year. Obviously that would never happen, the guy was just livin' high ;D. 

But every time he doesn't rush for 100 yards, there's an article about what's wrong with him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

DH said:


> Speaking of CJ, fuck his haters. His ypc is around 4.5 and he has more 100 yard rushing games than none-100 yard rushing games. Not exactly a regression (it's not 2,000 obviously, but still).
> 
> And wow, an offensive touchdown. That's what I like to see.
> 
> @JM - Both Falcons/Seahawks are in the playoff hunt. Denver is not. But I'm sure Raiders/Broncos is a hell of a lot better, for sure.


Who cares! haha

Seahawks aren't in a playoff race they are just trying to see who can suck the least in their division so they can get to play one extra game after the season.  

But yes, I digress.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

That hit to the helmet was a bullshit call


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Has Mike Wallace gone over 1000 on the season yet? If not, it will be soon.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> Who cares! haha
> 
> Seahawks aren't in a playoff race they are just trying to see who can suck the least in their division so they can get to play one extra game after the season.
> 
> But yes, I digress.


Yep there will be three teams with first round byes in the NFC this year.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

As a Giants fan, I call to motion a forfeiture of the rest of the season and start rebuilding for next year. No way in fuck we're coming back from an absolutely disaster like that. Best to just cut our losses and try again next year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

DH said:


> Has Mike Wallace gone over 1000 on the season yet? If not, it will be soon.


Had around 950 going into this game. A couple more catches should do it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TripleG said:


> As a Giants fan, I call to motion a forfeiture of the rest of the season and start rebuilding for next year. No way in fuck we're coming back from an absolutely disaster like that. Best to just cut our losses and try again next year.


It's true, no one comes back from a catastrophic failure. NYG will be no different.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Damn just saw what happened today to the Giants. That really sucks.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

So what games are we watching? I am on the Falcons/Seahawks game


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm on Steelers/Jets, then Falcons/Seahawks on commercial.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Steelers/Jets. Checking in on Denver/Oakland now and then. Both are pretty good games.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Ahh well xD who you want in Falcons/Seahawks? or you just watching to watch it


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Damn just saw what happened today to the Giants. That really sucks.


Wouldn't really say it sucks. More like entertaining amusement.

We got to see the Redskins botch an extra point last week and the Giants collapse this week. Great stuff to watch.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

God I love Mendenhall. He's almost as awesome as Polamalu.

Edit: Touchdown Mendenhall and Touchdown Falcon's D (fantasy, ftw).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

TOUCHDOWN.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Haha nice touchdown by Falcons


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I was hoping that was Holmes who got fucked up.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Great call by Schotty!


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Wallace is over 1,000 on the year (Y)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I really like it when teams show up in must win games, and this is pretty much a must win for the Jets. Jets do have some backbone after all.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Falcons are pretty much killing it now.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The Seattle coach is hella pissed. I think Matt Hassleback is washed up. I've watched a couple games now where Seattle has put this Whitehurst kid in. He's useless.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm speechless.

That's just the luck of the Jets.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah that's a safety and game over.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

2 minute warning and 3 time outs. Not exactly game over. They need a first down or two.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

DH said:


> I'm speechless.
> 
> That's just the luck of the Jets.


Lucky because your lineman missed his block? hahaha okay


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

But no Polamalu and an inconsistent offense is going to make it difficult.

It all goes back to the first play of the game.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

D has to step up here. Lets go D!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> 2 minute warning and 3 time outs. Not exactly game over. They need a first down or two.


You're right. I was hasty in my declaration.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh man Jets what are you doing passing hahaha. Time out and two minute warning. Here we go Steelers.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

RKO920 said:


> Lucky because your lineman missed his block? hahaha okay


Well in case you haven't been paying attention (very likely), our line is the most banged up in the league.

And I guess edging out Cleveland, Detroit, and Houston isn't lucky. But okay, if you say so. 

I'll take the Jets seriously the next time they don't lose to the Pats by 42 points. That was a close game imo.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Denver running way too many running plays, let Tebow pass he's playing great.

Ball is shit anyways.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Big Ben is pretty good at this stuff. I like watching him do this.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

This game is far from over.

(I hope)


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Jets blow game again plz. It's always nice to see fat-fuck Ryan shut his mouth. Do it to him again, Ben.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I have no idea what they were thinking passing the ball at 3rd in 3 when you're playing a clock game. If they lose it's there own fault. You take the chance at the first down and ensure Pittsburgh has to use the time out. It's not rocket science.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That was disastrous.

That was fucking amazing.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

FIRST DOWN

STEELERS - STEELERS - STEELERS


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Amazing play. Sanderrrrrrrrrrrs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ben's going to do this with :02 left...


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

C'mon stripes, get with it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

This is awesome.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

:lmao

Fuck you refs, fuck you.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wallace shoulda run outta bounds there...or tried to.

That was PI. Such BS.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm surprised none of our players have been tripped by any of the Jets coaches :hmm:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Going down to the final play. I was so worried he was going to burn the entire clock there.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Game over!!! Thank god! D stepped up when it mattered.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Damn Jets. Oh well.

Time for the ************ to get embarrassed.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Damn it. Nice coverage from the Jets there.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn good game. Huge win for the Jets. They pretty much had to win that game.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

And before anyone says anything about penalties, the Jets were held on defense ALL DAY.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Huge win by The Jets they really needed that


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Why would he throw it to Spaeth? 

I'm eager to see what Rex Ryan will say about this. "EVERYONE STEPPED UP WE'RE FUCKING GREAT WOO HOO BETTER THAN YOU NEW ENGLAND HAHAHA"

^^something like that, perhaps?

And ugh, KR TD and a safety. Those are mistakes that could have fucked over our entire season. Baltimore closes out against Cleveland/Cincinnati and we close out against Carolina/Cleveland. fml we need to get it together.

@RKO920 - if you say so.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Damn Jets. Oh well.
> 
> Time for the ************ to get embarrassed.


I really want the Packers to get buried here tonight. It'll make this a good day.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Even if the Packers lose tonight, they still control their own destiny with wins next week vs. NY and Week 17 vs. Chicago. Will be tough if Rodgers isn't there, but possible.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No Packers do not control their own destiny. Chicago wins and GB loses, Bears win the North.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

MrMister said:


> No Packers do not control their own destiny. Chicago wins and GB loses, Bears win the North.


i think he's talking about wild card. even if they lose tonight yet win next 2 games they'll get wc spot over nyg


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

You never say never in the NFL (especially this year), but Green Bay's done if Rodgers doesn't come back. They were one-dimensional with him, and without him they have no offense. 

And did Atlanta clinch the NFC South today or do they have to wait until next week if they beat NO?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What MrX2 said.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> i think he's talking about wild card. even if they lose tonight yet win next 2 games they'll get wc spot over nyg


I guess they have the tie break over TB too then.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Finally a fucking Jets win, I was getting a little concerned over them.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

MrMister said:


> I guess they have the tie break over TB too then.


yea i'm pretty sure it would come down to strength of victory tiebreaker and gb has it over both of them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well if they beat the Giants they'd have head to head to victory. It'd go to record within division and it looks like GB would have the better record than TB. So yes, GB does indeed control their destiny even with a loss in regards to the Wild Card.

Tampa still has New Orleans on their schedule too.

Also, still can't believe the Miracle at the Meadowlands II. 28 points in the 4th quarter. Total collapse in all phases.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

if it's a three way tie tho they don't go by head to head unless one team has beaten both. so them beating nyg doesn't put them over them automatically but they would have wins over nyj nyg phi and chi which would give them better SOV over both of them. could be common opponents tiebreaker first tho.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.nfl.com/videos/philadelp...n-talks-about-game-winning-TD?module=HP_video

I want to be DeSean-Jackson.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> if it's a three way tie tho they don't go by head to head unless one team has beaten both. so them beating nyg doesn't put them over them automatically but they would have wins over nyj nyg phi and chi which would give them better SOV over both of them. could be common opponents tiebreaker first tho.


Giants are out because of head to head. GB knocks them out. Then the tie break checks with GB and TB, since they didn't play head to head, they go to record within their division. If GB wins out they'll have a better division record, and knock TB out.

In other words it won't be a three way tie because GB will have beaten NYG head to head. It would be more muddled if these three teams didn't play each other at all.

None of this matters if NYG beats GB of course.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

no you don't include head to head if there are 3 teams unless one team has beaten both. gb beating nyg doesnt knock nyg out if tb gb and nyg are all tied. only way h2h comes into play is if all 3 teams played each other and one team beat both.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I've never been so ashamed to be a Giants fan, ever... until today.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tie breaks are resolved individually.

Head to head is ALWAYS the first tie breaker.

EDIT: Ok you're right. I'm wrong.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Tie breaks are resolved individually.
> 
> Head to head is ALWAYS the first tie breaker.


not if 3 teams are tied. its all one tiebreaker. h2h doesn't matter if tb nyg and gb are tied b/c only gb and nyg would have played each other.



> Head-to-head sweep. (Applicable only if one club has defeated each of the others or if one club has lost to each of the others.)


from nfl.com


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DJ G-D said:


> I've never been so ashamed to be a Giants fan, ever... until today.


you been a new jersey fan since 2008 then


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> not if 3 teams are tied. its all one tiebreaker. h2h doesn't matter if tb nyg and gb are tied b/c only gb and nyg would have played each other.
> 
> 
> 
> from nfl.com


Knowing what I know now (I was looking at division tie break, not WC tie break) it looks like if GB beats NYG and all three end the season with the same record it goes all the way down to step 4, as they'll all have the same record versus the conference.

I'm not finding out their win percentages in common games. Too complicated for me to care at that point.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

CaliGula45 said:


> you been a new jersey fan since 2008 then


No, I have been a fan since 1999 when I watched football for the first time. I am used to some disappointment, but today was just.... unbelievable.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What happened exactly. I didn't see the game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> What happened exactly. I didn't see the game.


Giants/Eagles?

Vick exploded and the Giants' special teams and offense totally imploded. 

28 points in the 4th. Desean Jackson returned a punt with no time left to win it.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

McQueen said:


> What happened exactly. I didn't see the game.





MrMister said:


> Giants/Eagles?
> 
> Vick exploded and the Giants' special teams and offense totally imploded.
> 
> 28 points in the 4th. Desean Jackson returned a punt with no time left to win it.


Fuck you guys.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No fuck you trash. I was legitimately asking.

I normally don't watch the opening to Sunday Night Football but man is that fucking lame. Especially Drew Brees looking like a retard (like always) on the Mardi Gras part.

Oh my god that is the funniest fucking thing i've ever seen.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

starting with an onside kick.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That half-quarter was the biggest choke-job in NFL history, iirc.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

McQueen said:


> No fuck you trash. I was legitimately asking.
> 
> I normally don't watch the opening to Sunday Night Football but man is that fucking lame. Especially Drew Brees looking like a retard (like always) on the Mardi Gras part.
> 
> Oh my god that is the funniest fucking thing i've ever seen.


If you were legitimately asking, than I apologize. However, knowing you, I assumed you were busting my balls.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No I really didn't see the game.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Flynn thinking he can run like Rodgers.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They should just surrender now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

packers are gonna regret that one


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brady and his sexy Majestic hair.

I have the game 41-9 patriots.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

packers not scoring for the rest of the game


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Packers need to win this game


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Am I the only one who wants Patriots fans to chant WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD everytime woodhead gets the ball.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Flynn has no idea what he is doing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Woodhead is the coolest athlete name.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

garbage


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That was a nice play. Even though the Patriots corners knocked each other down.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Packers D playing hard.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Surprised here. Thought it would be 21-0. Then I saw that onside kick. Patriots will have their hands full all night. Dammit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Tom Brady better start embarrassing these motherfuckers.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I have no idea what I'm watching.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Maybe the Patriots aren't who we thought they were?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lmao @ these retard referees


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

they got caught up in their own hype.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Seriously Patriots...

-From Chicago


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

YES..


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

LMAO! Great job fatty


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This is seriously some bizarre shit.

HUGE stiff arm! 71 yards :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What da Fuck.

did you see Bradys face :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pats need to give the ball to Woodhead.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Start that guy as a fullback haha.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

onside kick


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That was great.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That was hilarious PK.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I miss Jeff Feagles.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rodgers is shocked.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

wilfork = that .....


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What the fuck are the Patriots doing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That was an impressive drive. I would've preferred a Patriots blowout, but they'll be hard pressed to win this game.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

COME ON PATRIOTS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Packers defense is for real. I was wrong about them.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pats D is gonna have to win this game, cause Brady can't do shit tonight.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> I have the game 41-9 patriots.


The Packers are making you eat these words 



Purple Kisses said:


> Pats D is gonna have to win this game, cause Brady can't do shit tonight.


When I turned to the game, I was shocked. Flynn has looked pretty good in the little I've seen him today.

But on the last offensive play for the Pats, Woodhead had to block a DT. You know there's a flaw in the blocking scheme on that one, and that's just gonna lead to mistakes.

A Pats loss would be pretty awesome for us, but I still think they'll take the number 1 seed.

Also, Atlanta has clinched the South, right? Thank God they still have to win 1 more game for the number 1 seed so that next week's game versus the Saints will still be pretty damn awesome.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Kuhn is killing the Pats near the goal line.

Falcons need one more win to clinch the South. They are in the playoffs though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

**** got shut down


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

brady not looking like the greatest qb in the history of the sport for the first time in months is unsettling


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

So mad The Packers haven't been embarrassed tonight.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah it's almost ruined my day.

Woodhead is the shit. Dude is like 5'6". 

Collinsworth is an idiot (too obvious?)

Here are the Patriots, making it look too easy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

wanna this guys dads birthday get ruined


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

c'mon packers. win.

i'm cheering against the bears now. i need to revel in the misery of bears fans!


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

I seriously am about to close my eyes for this last minute...


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Mikey Damage said:


> c'mon packers. win.
> 
> i'm cheering against the bears now. i need to revel in the misery of bears fans!


nothing wrong with us bears fans


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

YES!!! TOMORROW BEARS CLINCH IT BABY!

Can't wait for Monday night


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ahahahahahaa


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

haha, that was just bad.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

what an embarrassing play


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Flynn had no clue there. That tackle to stop em before the 1st down marker was huge. Game winning really.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> c'mon packers. win.
> 
> i'm cheering against the bears now. i need to revel in the misery of bears fans!


Fuck you.

Well that last minute of play makes up for the embarrassment factor I was hoping for.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LOL at Dunghy trying to bring out the positives of the epic Giants collapse. There is nothing good for the Giants regarding this second Miracle at the Meadowlands.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMister said:


> LOL at Dunghy trying to bring out the positives of the epic Giants collapse. There is nothing good for the Giants regarding this second Miracle at the Meadowlands.


Got to give it to Tony: he will find that tiny little sliver of hope in a pile of shit haha


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

this is the NFL.

that last play was unacceptable, and an embarrassment.

edit: mcqueen and timfly, nothing personal. just can't stand bear fans when they're in the playoffs and the niners are golfing.

which seems to be occurring pretty often for the last decade or so.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh you are a Niners fan? I thought you were going to say you were a Packers fan. I can live with that then.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Niners are still alive actually.:side:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> LOL at Dunghy trying to bring out the positives of the epic Giants collapse. There is nothing good for the Giants regarding this second Miracle at the Meadowlands.


Yeah there is. A step closer to Cowher.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Niners are still alive actually.:side:


lol.

nfc west suxors.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DJ G-D said:


> Yeah there is. A step closer to Cowher.


Yeah I heard that is a possibility. If the Giants don't make the playoffs I guess a change of the guard will be in order. Coughlin has always barely had this team under control.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Yeah I heard that is a possibility. If the Giants don't make the playoffs I guess a change of the guard will be in order. Coughlin has always barely had this team under control.


Cowher listed Giants as the #1 team he'd love to coach at. I think it would be a good change. Coughlin has done good here in New York, no doubt about it, but if they don't make the playoffs, well, sorry Tom.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Coughlin's job was routinly up in the air until he won the SB. so it's not real surprising it would be after the debacle today.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It'll be weird seeing Cowher on a sideline other than the Steelers. His place will always be Pittsburgh for me .

(Even though it's been quite a while)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Bleh, I can't wait for the offseason.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-cant-...-Play-Lineman-nearly-takes-it?module=HP_video

play of the year.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Brilliant play, he should have been tackled way before that though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Pretty amusing that they just assumed that this would be the highlight of his career. Oh the life of the o-line.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

I love what the Chiefs have done this season. They won 10 games in 07, 08 and 09 combined. They have nine wins this season and were heavily doubted. 6-0 at home with both of the remaining games at home. Like I said before the season, San Diego cannot always rely on hot finishes. At some point, it will get to them. 

All we can do is control our own destiny. If KC wins and if CIN wins, then it's over. Chiefs fans are frickin stoked after everything. Kudos to the coaching staff and the team.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It sucks ass out. Should make for an interesting game tonight.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Favre is starting tonight he's going to injure something else tonight.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Urlacher is gonna crush him one last time.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

I was thinking Urlacher would crush him or Peppers would


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hoping to see a real sloppy game tonight. I want a mess with snow the whole night. I think the bears will win, but really don't care.

Idiot steelers let me down yesterday.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its more symbolic if Urlacher crushes him though.

I think The Vikings, The Wild and The Timberwolves are all playing in town (not sure about the Wolves) tonight and the roads are pretty bad, glad i'm home. Feel bad for the people at the football game, its pretty cold and you aren't allowed to drink at TCF Stadium since its on campus.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WTF was that?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I need a TD and 40 yards from Forte to advance by round 1 off fantasy playoffs.. I lucked out so much when Peterson went down, other guy had em.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I read that Lovie Smith said he told his team that they needed to play and prepare like they're playing in the Metrodome. If this is true and not just ESPN lies (yes they lie) then Lovie is a fucking idiot and I can't like him anymore.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I honestly edited out where is MrMister in my last post.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Vikings need to stay in Minnesota but with an outdoor stadium. I demand this. Make these North teams be true North teams.

I don't like the way this game has started out at all.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That TCF Stadium is pretty nice but its a little small for the NFL.

And you can't drink there, which my roomate and buddy nonstop complain about.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's like 50k capacity? Yeah that's too small. Build a new Metropolitan Stadium I say.

This is more like it. Turnover Favre.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Another interception on the year for Peppers


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMister said:


> It's like 50k capacity? Yeah that's too small. Build a new Metropolitan Stadium I say.
> 
> This is more like it. Turnover Favre.


Yeah probably 40-50k tops. Not really sure exactly, but its pretty nice.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Since when can Johnny Knox catch the ball?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Looked like he almost dropped it too. I was as shocked as you were really. When I saw the Cutler go deep and then noticed that Knox was out there, I was sure it'd be incomplete.

Nice stop by Harris.

EDIT: Wait wasn't that a fumble by Favre and they just blow the whistle? Fuck that.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Webb was drafted as the same number as Tom Brady. Perhaps some foreshadowing? :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^:lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Way to go Vikes. Punt to Hester. :lmao

Devin Hester you are ridiculous.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hester rules.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I still don't know why teams Punt to Hester.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

DH said:


> Webb was drafted as the same number as Tom Brady. Perhaps some foreshadowing? :side:


Chances are likely slim.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I hate Mike Martz... Does this guy seriously reward his running back who just brought them to the 2, by bringing in this bum Taylor?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Never been a fan of Martz. He used Marshall Faulk, the best player on the Rams offense, as a decoy in the Super Bowl.

Ok so Chicago takes the North and Philly all but has the East; same with Atlanta in the South. West doesn't matter. Unless NO collapses they have the higher Wild Card. So now it's down to GB, NYG, and TB in these final two weeks.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Taylor was fucking great when he was with Minnesota, but he's been less than underwhelming this year. He's a role player and a damn good one at that when he's at his best


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Haven't watched any of the game. Synopsis anyone?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Favre started hot, threw an INT, than got knocked out. Hester broke the all time kick/punt return record and has 14 now. Bears roll.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Vikings: Defense/special teams suck. Favre got hurt and they have an inexperienced QB in the game. 

Bears: Johnny Knox actually caught a pass tonight.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

What happened to Favre? Same injury?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They said head injury. He got slammed on his left shoulder and head. Stayed on the turf for a few seconds not moving. He got jacked.

Suzy Kolber needs to permanently replace Stuart Scott. Maybe drunk Namath can come hit on her again while we're at it. Strugg-a-ling.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ah ok. Thanks guys.

Looking at the box score now. Nothing much exciting here other than a big pass play in the first and the punt return. 

Pretty much has expected though, as far as result is concerned.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

^ Gives me hope


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WWF said:


> ^ Gives me hope


:lmao

So it looks like now it's going to come down to Philly/Chicago for the number 2 seed in the NFC, right? Because all Atlanta has to do is win 1 game to clinch the first seed, and with Carolina on their schedule, I don't think it should be a problem.

However, the AFC is still fucking complicated as hell. It was like this last year, too, while last year the teams in the NFC were pretty much decided, it just wasn't clear who would take what seed.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

For the first time in my first take viewing I fully agreed with Skip Bayless, never thought I'd say that. Maybe it was because of the person opposite him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

DH said:


> :lmao
> 
> So it looks like now it's going to come down to Philly/Chicago for the number 2 seed in the NFC, right? Because all Atlanta has to do is win 1 game to clinch the first seed, and with Carolina on their schedule, I don't think it should be a problem.
> 
> However, the AFC is still fucking complicated as hell. It was like this last year, too, while last year the teams in the NFC were pretty much decided, it just wasn't clear who would take what seed.


Umm the Giants are still mathematically in the running I suppose.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Giants are still in the running, but would have to have the Eagles lose both games and themselves win out.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yep that's correct.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Eagles have all but won the East. They need one more win and they face Minnesota and Dallas. They will win one of those games, and frankly should win both easily. Dallas will be a bigger challenge, but only because they're a division rival, so they really do need to care of Minnesota.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Both of them are home games as well. Bears have to play the Jets and then Green Bay in Green Bay.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

TKOK™ said:


> For the first time in my first take viewing I fully agreed with Skip Bayless, never thought I'd say that. Maybe it was because of the person opposite him.


Was it Jemele Hill? First Take is the worst show on ESPN right now. Most of the people on there are because they're not good enough for other shows. 


TKOK™ said:


> Giants are still in the running, but would have to have the Eagles lose both games and themselves win out.


I've kind of given up on them winning the East but the wildcard is within their own destiny. A lot of times winning the division or wildcard doesn't matter much unless you have one of those top 2 seeds.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Just thought I'd point out that Peter King's prediction of the Steelers winning the Super Bowl may indeed be accurate ;D


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.nfl.com/videos/chicago-b...er-emotional-about-NFL-record?module=HP_video

Love me some 23.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

giants vs packers will be a fun game next week.

i wonder how rodgers is progressing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

From what I've read the Packers will have more information about his status for Sunday, tomorrow.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

DH said:


> Just thought I'd point out that Peter King's prediction of the Steelers winning the Super Bowl may indeed be accurate ;D


Take those predictions with a grain of salt.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I think rodgers will be ready to go by sunday, fingers crossed.

New Orleans/Atlanta will be great, so will the Jets/Bears game.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd like to see Aaron Rodgers get knocked out like his team got knocked out of the playoffs.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Rodgers = good to go Sunday.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Well there you have it folks. Dr. Perfect Poster has ended the wait.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I would've been shocked if he didn't start. Green Bay has to win this game.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Need to vent for a moment, but I fucking hate this rule: 



Digest of Rules Main
Timing

1. The stadium game clock is official. In case it stops or is operating incorrectly, the Line Judge takes over the official timing on the field.
2. Each period is 15 minutes. The intermission between the periods is two minutes. Halftime is 12 minutes, unless otherwise specified.
3. On charged team time outs, the Field Judge starts watch and blows whistle after 1 minute 50 seconds, unless television does not utilize the time for commercial. In this case the length of the time out is reduced to 40 seconds.
4. The Referee will allow necessary time to attend to an injured player, or repair a legal player’s equipment.
5. Each team is allowed three time outs each half.
6. Time between plays will be 40 seconds from the end of a given play until the snap of the ball for the next play, or a 25-second interval after certain administrative stoppages and game delays.
7. Clock will start running when ball is snapped following all changes of team possession.
8. With the exception of the last two minutes of the first half and the last five minutes of the second half, the game clock will be restarted following a kickoff return, a player going out of bounds on a play from scrimmage, or after declined penalties when appropriate on the referee’s signal.
9. Consecutive team time outs can be taken by opposing teams but the length of the second time out will be reduced to 40 seconds.
10. When, in the judgment of the Referee, the level of crowd noise prevents the offense from hearing its signals, he can institute a series of procedures which can result in a loss of team time outs or a five-yard penalty against the defensive team.


basically the clock starts with the exception of Rule 8. So apparently, in the NFL time is only important at this specific times. Imagine how many times if YOUR team was down 7 with 1 minute left in the fourth but in REALITY the game had 3 minutes plus because YOU, your team, down 17 with zero timeouts had the clock start once the ball was set. 

I hate this rule. Does the clock start after being Out of Bounds in the NBA, NHL? No. Time is time. 60 minutes.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Not sure what your complaint is about. The NFL, and football in general, is all about finishing. The endgame is the most important part of the game unless it's a blowout and then the end is meaningless. This is why there are more clock stoppages at the end of the first half and the end of the game.

The NFL/football is nothing like basketball and hockey, which are actually very similar sports. Just like baseball is nothing like any of these other sports as well. Comparisons between the NFL and NBA are pretty pointless.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Final Pro Bowl vote tally:



> 1. Tom Brady- 1,877,079 votes
> 2. Michael Vick- 1,522,437 votes
> 3. Peyton manning- 1,130,399 votes
> 4. Phillip Rivers- 1,039,618 votes
> ...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Good to see Foster and MJD crack the top ten.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Foster and Jones-Drew should be higher then manning and Brees IMO


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh Roddy White...shut up. He's been trash talking the Saints, the city, and the fans now on twitter:



> "The grace of god gave them tht championship so tht city wouldn fall apart now and now they think they hot shit in"
> 
> "The saints win one championship and want to go crazy well yall ass aint winning this year we gone make sure tht doesn't happen"
> 
> ...


He calls the Saints, the Aints.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Agreed PK, but big name QB's will always get more votes than RB's. It's good that people voted for Foster and MJD enough to be where they are. Foster especially since this is his breakout year.


Roddy White is just trying to add fuel to the fire. The Falcons and Saints are bitter rivals from the days when both sucked and they were in the old NFC West cellar together. I commend him. We need more shit talking rivalries these days.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Love it. White will probably back up his talk, too.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Honestly, I am praying that the Saints pop him in the mouth with their Superbowl ring. Your good Atlanta, but win a playoff game first.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

JM said:


> Well there you have it folks. Dr. Perfect Poster has ended the wait.


I was too lazy to post the source. My bad.

http://espn.go.com/blog/nfcnorth

Somewhere in there.

Also, SUUUUHHHH led all DT's and rookies in Pro Bowl voting. Calvin was #3 for receivers.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Love the shit talking by Roddy. Cannot wait for Monday night, hopefully the Falcons win and can rest some starters week 17.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> Love it. White will probably back up his talk, too.


I bet Roddy White really talks as bad as he types, too.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Charmqn said:


> Final Pro Bowl vote tally:


Should be interesting to see who the 3rd AFC running back is since that leaves Johnson, Charles, Hillis, and McFadden. Only 1 of them will get in, which is a little depressing considering they've all had great years.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

> Redskins coach Mike Shanahan said Wednesday, via The Washington Post, that he would welcome back Donovan McNabb if the quarterback was willing to be a backup.


:lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Steelers are going to get their pussies ripped open tonight.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cool Story Bro but no.

LOL at Shanahan.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jonathan Stewart is the man.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I agree. DeAngelo may be gone next season, and Stew & Goodson have more than made up for his absence this season.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

But our run defense is pretty damn awesome.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

But our Pass D is pretty great and yours is garbage, so it evens off.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

But your quarterback sucks so our pass defense may actually look good for once 8*D


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WWF said:


> *But our Pass D is pretty great* and yours is garbage, so it evens off.


That's been pretty apparent ;D


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> :lmao


So it's either going to be shanahan leaving or Mcnabb leaving.

I read that Mike said it wasn't personal but profesional. So mike pretty much said fuck winning i'm going to play shitty qb's. We need some Herm Edwards in here.






I understnad that Donavon was having a sub par season, but benching him in favor of starting Rex Gross man is just ludacris, might as well put me under center.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

From watching the game last night. I really don't see the point in Carolina drafting other quarterback with there first overall pick when they suck at pretty much every other fasset of the game as well. It's hard to be a great quarterback when you have SIGNIFICANTLY less time to make something happen than every other quarterback you face. And it's hard to stop the pass when the opponent can make 10-15 yard passes whenever they feel like it. Clausen is far from a great quarterback right now but I really don't think it matters at this point who is quarterback.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

JM said:


> From watching the game last night. I really don't see the point in Carolina drafting other quarterback with there first overall pick when they suck at pretty much every other fasset of the game as well. It's hard to be a great quarterback when you have SIGNIFICANTLY less time to make something happen than every other quarterback you face. And it's hard to stop the pass when the opponent can make 10-15 yard passes whenever they feel like it. Clausen is far from a great quarterback right now but I really don't think it matters at this point who is quarterback.


You made that assessment after one game at the end of the season, playing one of the better teams in the league.

Carolina has 3 good running backs, the line was dominant until this year, the wide receivers are serviceable (Smith is still there). So I see one problem, and its the weak QB, who holds the ball too long because he can't read a defense.

Carolina's defense has been on the field for majority of games, and have held there own all year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> You made that assessment after one game at the end of the season, playing one of the better teams in the league.
> 
> Carolina has 3 good running backs, the line was dominant until this year, the wide receivers are serviceable (Smith is still there). So I see one problem, and its the weak QB, who holds the ball too long because he can't read a defense.
> 
> Carolina's defense has been on the field for majority of games, and have held there own all year.


Inexperience is Clausen's issue but that'll be the same with any rookie quarterback. Drafting another rookie quarterback will just put them back at square one again. They are better off filling other holes, like at Defensive tackle. Clausen will never be an elite quarterback but how many are there in this league. All he needs to do is not lose the game for them.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Roddy shouldve kept his trap shut. Although i think the Falcons will do better in the postseason, im positive the Saints will win this game.

The Panthers just have to take Luck, although i see your point JM. Clausen is flat out garbage imo. I dont see him ever being even a middle of the road starter in the NFL.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Barry_Darsow said:


> Roddy shouldve kept his trap shut. Although i think the Falcons will do better in the postseason, im positive the Saints will win this game.
> 
> The Panthers just have to take Luck, although i see your point JM. Clausen is flat out garbage imo. I dont see him ever being even a middle of the road starter in the NFL.


I picked the Saints too. They just don't seem like they're gonna lose two in a row, especially to their biggest division rival. 

I lol at anyone who thinks Clausen is going to be good. He never impressed me at all at Notre Dame. The guy is just not a leader like Bradford and McCoy are. I'd much rather have Tebow, goofy delivery and all.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Agreed, Clausen just doesnt have that winner aura about him and isnt a leader type like you said...I dont see him faring any better than Brady Quinn in the NFL.

The Saints winning is your typical up/down scenario...Falcons already beat them on their own turf, havent lost a game in forever, and the Saints are coming off a loss. They'll return the favor and win in Atlanta now. I wouldnt be surprised if it isnt even close.... I could see them losing like 34-17 or something. Atlanta's definitely overdue for a poor game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Regardless of how good he's going to be that's not really in question. They have massive holes elsewhere as well. There O-line isn't great at blocking and they still aren't THAT great against the run, their DTs definitely need revamping. I think they'd be much better off signing a QB with experience to work with Clausen and draft other needs and then a QB in later rounds. There are so many bust QBs these days anyway. SOOOOOO many wasted pics.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Arizona have started out pretty good.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Merry Christmas, Dallas fans. We still suck. 

Arizona won't even need a QB to beat us today.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I bet on Dallas winning. Bad choice so far


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There's still plenty of time for the Cardinals to suck. Of course Dallas won't be in the position to capitalize. Maybe this loss will seal Garrett's fate (really allowing the Skins to comeback should've). I like his bravado, but I'm more and more sure he's incompetent.

Seriously though, lots of time left. As a Dallas fan, I'm not optimistic.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

The guys in the studio are talking about yoga cats on Sky Sports over here. :side:


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Cowboys are achieving unpresidented levels of SUCK in this game already. 

Dez should just go out there and play injured. He would still be getting more production than these other two fucktards.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

At least you scored a field goal... 8*D

Another TD for Arizona. I didn't expect this.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, thank god for our terrible kicker at least getting us 3. 

Waiting for Roy "Butterfingers" Williams to bobble another ball to the Arizona D.

EDIT: Oh great, now Kitna's injured. I don't think this game could possibly get any worse tbh.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Touchdown for Dallas! :hb


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This game needs more Larry Fitzgerald.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

so has Kitna been benched or is he out injured?

Fitz should demand a trade to go to the Colts, that would be epic. Reggie on the Right and Fitz on the left.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not sure. I missed all of the first half pretty much. McGee is awful isn't he.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

McGee on the field = Dallas done for the night.

The second coming of Ken Dorsey....


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

One more TD and Dallas are back in with a shout.

Just found out that if the Packers don't win tomorrow then they can't make the playoffs. Makes me a sad panda :$


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ASCS Shock said:


> One more TD and Dallas are back in with a shout.
> 
> Just found out that if the Packers don't win tomorrow then they can't make the playoffs. Makes me a sad panda :$


Look at the bright side, you get a Green Bay playoff game two weeks early.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

And Dallas are back in the game! No need to take the helmet off, though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Barber is a total over-celebrator. Even as a total Dallas homer he annoys the fuck outta me.

Good challenge. You can win those sometimes. It's the right call by the officials.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

ASCS Shock said:


> Just found out that if the Packers don't win tomorrow then they can't make the playoffs. Makes me a sad panda :$


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

5 sacks by the Cardinals in the game. Not too shabby.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas O line might be the worst in the league. There's definitely one of the worst.


Gotta say, I'm a huge Giants fan tomorrow.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

who ever decided that this should be the christmas game should get shot in the head then Raped.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Dallas O line might be the worst in the league. There's definitely one of the worst.
> 
> 
> Gotta say, I'm a huge Giants fan tomorrow.





McQueen said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What is with English people being fans of the fucking Packers? Do you not realize those fans in Green Bay are the scum stereotypical fat, lazy, stupid Americans you like to think we all are?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I forgive our British Packers fans here. 

That Miz girl bit made me laugh.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> who ever decided that this should be the christmas game should get shot in the head then Raped.


I decided it. :hb

COME AT ME BRO


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Miles FUCKING Austin


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Cerbs said:


> Miles FUCKING Austin


YOU'RE PSYCHIC

Looks like Dallas could be winning it. LOL at FG miss though.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Offensive pass interference. Fuck yeah, Arizona. Fuckin up big time.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Fuck. :no:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's an unfortunate loss. Losing by a missed extra point...


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, unlucky Dallas.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That was some funny shit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You know you suck when you lose to Arizona on a missed extra point. 

I chuckled too though in spite of myself.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Gotta love dem Cowboys.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, this game was a whole lot more interesting than I expected it to be.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I honestly can't think of a worse kicker we've ever had than this piece of shit Buehler. Or a worse wide reciever than Roy Williams.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Didn't watch
but 
WTF Dallas lost cause their kicker missed an extra point??????
Is this real life?

Still haven't even seen highlights


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well Kitna threw 2 pick 6's too. One was off of Roy Williams's hands. Kitna got hurt.

McGee came in and sucked at first, but then rallied Dallas along with a resurgent running game to pull to 21-20. Arizona kicked a FG to extend the lead to 24-20. McGee then led Dallas with a TD to Austin to pull ahead 27-24...er...26-24 with the missed extra point.

Dallas's defense couldn't hold the Cardinals from getting within FG range and kicking the game winner. It's not totally on the missed extra point, but it contributed a lot.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah they were behing by 18 (I Think) and they were set to win with about a minute left and the kicker missed an easy extra point and Arizona came back and won with a field goal.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Dang pretty brutal


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It really was a pretty damn exciting second half even though my Cowboys lost.

By the way, you WANT to be in the 5 slot for the playoffs in the NFC. That puts you up against the NFC West champ and gives you a bye for the most part.

Whoever winds up the other Wild Card will be better than whoever wins the West.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

DONT HATE RAMS SUPERBOWL CHAMPS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You mean Niners.:side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Those Cowboys sure know how to make me laugh.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah we've gone from TOTAL OWNAGE (dating back the 90s), to revolving around mediocrity and being a laughing stock. Jerry Jones needs to get his shit together and regain that cutthroat attitude he once had. It's a terrible way to live life, but if your life a sport, then it's ok.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Shame that the Eagles/Vikings game has been postponed. Bad luck for Minnesota, first their roof breaking and now this.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What now?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

For the Vikes/Eagles game? They're playing Tuesday night in Philly.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

BROWNS!

Praying for an upset.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why the delay though?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Why the delay though?


Oh...huge blizzard hitting the Philly area around 7-8pm.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

So what if everyone in the stadium freezes to death. Its going to be filled with more trash than the dump anyways.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm liking all these Jamaal Charles Touchdowns in the championship week of fantasy ;D

And Woodhead just owned the Bills. Of course that's not too difficult.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Jets have been pretty poor so far.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> So what if everyone in the stadium freezes to death. Its going to be filled with more trash than the dump anyways.


That's a pretty good point there. I'd rather Vick play in better weather due to him being my QB in fantasy.

EDIT: Oh and Troy Smith is fucking awful.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Titans are getting owned by the Chiefs! Keep doubting!!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Lions straight murkin on dudes


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks like the Jets have turned it around.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fucking channel with the Bears/Jets game keeps going in and out for me. Getting angry.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The Titans defense is Top 5 imo.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Just saw that Cutler's been sacked 45 times this season.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Busbrain1 said:


> Titans are getting owned by the Chiefs! Keep doubting!!


It's the Titans. They're ready to go home and Fisher looks like he's on his way out. But that is what you're supposed to do to teams you're better than.

And it's amazing how the Jets wake up when the 1st quarter ends.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cutler is pure feast or famine. Today he is famine with his 9.9 QB rating so far.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

DH said:


> The Titans defense is Top 5 imo.


It shows!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

This Jets/Bears game is great.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Turned on football just in time to see Cutler run one in. I can't help but notice how much classier it looks when guys don't over the top celebrate after getting a touchdown. Cutler ran it in and then just tossed the ball and ran off. The celebrating can be entertaining mind you...

EDIT: I guess he may not of celebrated because of his fairly mediocre first half.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Barry Sanders was the best at not celebrating. If anyone should have it was him, but no, he always just tossed the ball the ref and jogged off the field.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm okay if a guy celebrates, just as long as he doesn't rub it in or be a cocky idiot.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yep. I do recall that. I guess it's a lot easier to not celebrate when you're losing the game but still, there are definitely still those that love to celebrate even when they are still losing by a lot.

EDIT: Yeah, I don't have a problem with it. I was just noting how much classier it looks.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Barber's celebration yesterday after his TD in the Cowboys/Cardinals game was un-necessary.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Can somebody please tell me why Calvin Johnson only has 6 yards?

Ugh the one day I don't start Crabtree


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No and I'm getting murdered in my championship game because his guys are having great days, and my guys are basically on their bye week. It's not even close right now. Disappointing.

Need TD's from Calvin badly.



ASCS Shock said:


> Barber's celebration yesterday after his TD in the Cowboys/Cardinals game was un-necessary.


He'll do that same thing after a three yard run too.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Well I'm doing fine because of Roethlisberger, Charles, and Britt, but nobody else is doing anything and this guy has Desean Jackson so I know he's going to put up big numbers.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Have hardly heard anything from Peppers and Urlacher today.

Jets were unlucky not to get a TD a minute ago too.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Kerry Collins :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

That was a HORRIBLE drop.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Just saw Ginn's TD in the 49ers/Rams game. Great stuff.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

What the hell Cleveland? Get your shit together or we're gonna make you pay for it next week.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Surprised that Jacksonville are behind at half time. If only MJD was playing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

DH said:


> What the hell Cleveland? Get your shit together or we're gonna make you pay for it next week.


No kidding. Can't even play well when you want them too.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Nice to see Eric Berry take that pass for an INT. Was hoping to see that from him this year as soon as we drafted him. Definitely lived up to my expectations. Great rookie class and awesome veterans with a really nice coaching staff. Kudos Mr. Scott Pioli!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

BIG touchdown pass from Cutler to Knox. This game is awesome.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Congrats to Brady: he broke Kosar's record for most pass attempts without interceptions. Now he is at 310 with that TD.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If Troy Smith didn't suck, the Niners would be murdering the Rams right now. Niners have to get a QB and soon.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Go Bears fuck yeah.

Tom Brady is an amazing human being.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

San Fran will likely be drafting Locker or Newton.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

@Mister - If the Niners had a good QB, the West would've been wrapped up a long time ago.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

31-31 this is insane. It's always fun to have no defence in a game every once in a while.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I haven't seen the Niners much this year, but I definitely get the frustration. Well I saw the Niners a few times, but it was Alex Smith sucking ass then. They seem to have most of the pieces in place but that one key ingredient...the QB.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I kinda feel bad for the Niners.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Apparently some betmakers in Vegas said Jets/Bears would be the lowest-scoring game of the day. WRONG.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah this game has been great.

TD!!!! Knox has been awesome today.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Alex Smith will be "officially" declared a bust after this season and they'll draft a QB, it's pretty clear at this point. If they are lucky Mallett will still be around when they draft but I doubt it with Arizona and Carolina (even though I still think they'd be better off improving elsewhere) likely drafting QBs before them.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

What's been the highest-scoring game this season? Can't remember.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Jay Cutler has 3 TD's on 7 attempts. 

JETS JETS JETS


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Cutler having an amazing quarter. Go Bears!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I haven't even bothered to flip to a different game this quarter, this is too exciting.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So Troy Smith finally starts looking decent and the kicker misses the FG. Kinda like Dallas...:side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

BUEHLER?...

... BUEHLER?...​
..BUEHLER?​


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm gonna punch Jeff Reed


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why TKOK?

You have my support.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice run by Forte should have been stopped at the line


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Ed Reed with his 6 INT of the season. And he did not play until the 7th/8th game of the season.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Ed Reed if he played all season would be in talks for MVP 6 picks in 6 games, few fumble recoveries.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lmao

Now the Niners have put in Alex Smith to save the day!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Don't know whether to be impress by the Bears/Jets offenses or cringe at their defenses?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The Niners are so screwed up it's not even funny.

The reason the Rams are going to win the division is because they're the only team who's had a definitive quarterback the entire season.

And of course Reed hits a 47 yarder for the Niners after blowing cock for us.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh damn, the Rams crowd is fired up. Not good for the Niners.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

:lmao Buffalo - 3 points, 6 turnovers.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr.King said:


> Ed Reed if he played all season would be in talks for MVP 6 picks in 6 games, few fumble recoveries.


Probably would be...he is that good.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Why TKOK?
> 
> You have my support.


Missed a gimme fg that would have put the 49ers ahead.

oh and fuck you 49ers secondary and special teams.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

INTERCEPTION! LIONS TOUCHDOWN BITCHES!


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Henne throws a pick 6 and the Lions are winning :lmao


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

TD Jaguars! Garrard runs it in with a QB sneak.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No one gives a fuck about De-toilet Sheik.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Rams are going to win against Niners


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Ugh, Sanchez with the INT and the Bears win.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

And Sanchez gets intercepted.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Fuck yes Bears win!

Chris Harris 5th pick in 8 games!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Man, now I want a Jags win and a Indy loss.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

What a game.

Giants/Packers now. COME ON PACKERS!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

McQueen said:


> No one gives a fuck about De-toilet Sheik.


What? What? What?

I hear you talking but I aint listening. I'm too busy popping bottles and celebrating the fact that we won 3 in a row for the first time in 6 years. 

K, cocksucker?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Sheikuation™;9170043 said:


> What? What? What?
> 
> I hear you talking but I aint listening. I'm too busy popping bottles and celebrating the fact that we won 3 in a row for the first time in 6 years.
> 
> K, cocksucker?


He's gotta hate, he's a Bears fan. It's his duty.

Since I have no affiliation with the North save hating the Packers, grats to your team good sir.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have no problem with The Lions I was just taunting you for living in DeToilet.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's the French pronunciation obviously.

I can't believe I'm gonna pull for the fucking Giants here.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Me too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

C'mon Head Wound. Fuck shit up!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Shock & P. Kisses irrational hatred of The Packers aside I seriously want to know why living in the UK you both chose to be Packers fans?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm curious too. Of all the teams...why the fucking Packers?


This game has a playoff feel for sure. I like it.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

I still cant believe the Phins fucked up in the last Quarter, thanks to the Coaching Stuff who has as much intelligence as the TNA creative team, and of course Henne who will probably be gone by next year.

The ending of the game was funny with Vasher giving Ronnie Brown a spinebuster.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

The first game I watched was the Packers against the Falcons and I ended up heavily rooting for the Packers. Since then, I've been a fan.

7-0! OH YEAH!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Jets clinch playoff spot


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

G0dm4n V2.0 said:


> Jets clinch playoff spot


Jets back into the playoffs because the Jags lost.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Man thats 2 picks wrong this week.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Packers are gonna massacre the Giants dammit.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Packers are gonna massacre the Giants dammit.


 

Yes, got the ball back!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fucking inconsistant Giants.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

McQueen said:


> No one gives a fuck about De-toilet Sheik.


Shut up McQueer.



G0dm4n V2.0 said:


> Jets clinch playoff spot


By backing in. And they'll probably get KC, and lose. (which I'm so hoping for. I actually like what they have going)

And hey, the Lions keep breaking some streaks every week. First 3 game win streak since 07, first back to back wins on the road since like 04. And a few other wins in December that haven't happened in over a decade.

That's right, bitches. If Stafford stays healthy next year, I'm calling a .500 record, which is another step forward.

But hey, 6-10, possible top 10 pick (either Peterson or Amukamura if Peterson isn't there) and a four game winning streak would be a nice way to cap the season. Also if we could finish out of the cellar in the division (which will happen if we win our finale against Minny - which we should be favored).

Yeah, I'm probably more enthusiastic then usual over a 5-10 team, but I think I have a little bit of a right to.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey man i'm only disrespecting Sheik. Don't take it personally.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stafford staying healthy is a big IF at this point.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Stafford staying healthy is a big IF at this point.


I posted this just a minute ago explaining the Lions to someone from California on another forum...

I guess it's hard to understand from an outside view. Living close to Detroit, I have had the pleasure of watching nearly every Lions game this season, and although they have sucked this year, they are MUCH better than their record shows. Next year, this team is winning the wild card and will contend for the division. Matt Stafford really is a great quarterback and is the leader of this team, but he has had relative Lions-esque situations happening to him, leading to a shortened season. But I think the Lions made the smartest choice, which was admitting defeat this season and allowing Stafford to come back 100% next season, and most likely, involve their offensive line in the off-season because that is their biggest weakness. Early in the season it was typical misfortunes happening to the team at the worst moments. Now late in the season they haven't had their franchise quarterback, and have been forced to used their third-string in some games. These few wins show they have some pride in them and I think if the team keeps the same core in nearly every position, they will have a solid TEAM coming into next season.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm calling the Vikings being the worst NFC North team next year.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

YES! PACKERS TOUCHDOWN!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I've followed Detroit with interest this year. I'm pretty familiar with them being strides from what they used to be.

They go nowhere without Stafford though, and he was made of paper mache this year. They have to upgrade that O line, protect Stafford and they can compete.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think i've seen enough of this game.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Pretty poor game for Eli so far.

Edit: Coe shouldn't mess with the Packers.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

LMFAO someone needs to get a .gif of the Colts coach just saying, "damn." when watching Janikowski hit that 59 yd field goal.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Hey man i'm only disrespecting Sheik. Don't take it personally.


I know. I just felt like calling you McQueer. 



MrMister said:


> Stafford staying healthy is a big IF at this point.


We need to add some protection to our line. All 3 QB's have been hurt in some way, shape, or form this year. Yes, Stafford's is the most alarming, but I still don't think he was 100% healed from the injury in week 1. He was cringing around even in the game where he was good in (Washington). Putting him on IR was definitely the best option because there's no point in risking him out there, even for one game, if he isn't 100-absolutely-no-doubt-about-it percent healed. From what I've read, he's still quite a ways a way. Let Hill finish out the season and get planning for next year.



The Imperfect said:


> I posted this just a minute ago explaining the Lions to someone from California on another forum...
> 
> I guess it's hard to understand from an outside view. Living close to Detroit, I have had the pleasure of watching nearly every Lions game this season, and although they have sucked this year, they are MUCH better than their record shows. Next year, this team is winning the wild card and will contend for the division. Matt Stafford really is a great quarterback and is the leader of this team, but he has had relative Lions-esque situations happening to him, leading to a shortened season. But I think the Lions made the smartest choice, which was admitting defeat this season and allowing Stafford to come back 100% next season, and most likely, involve their offensive line in the off-season because that is their biggest weakness. Early in the season it was typical misfortunes happening to the team at the worst moments. Now late in the season they haven't had their franchise quarterback, and have been forced to used their third-string in some games. These few wins show they have some pride in them and I think if the team keeps the same core in nearly every position, they will have a solid TEAM coming into next season.


I agree with a lot of this, but I'd still argue that the DB's is our weakest point. We have some nice pieces there, but if they go down (like they have been) we're deeply lacking in depth. Delmas is good, as is Houston (for now) but I don't think Alphonso Smith is more then a nickel back and virtually everyone else is either a practice squad guy or someone off the streets. We need to get a DB with that first pick, unless somehow, someway, Peterson AND Amukamura are gone (which I doubt) and there's some highly rated O-Lineman there. We do have to address the line, but we need a shutdown corner BADLY. I can live with Backus, Sims, and Cherilus (the latter two actually having pretty good years) but if we can find replacements for Raiola and Peterman we should (possibly Hilliard who had a good game against GB, average against TB, and a not too shabby game today). We do need to build a better line, but I'd be shocked if Mayhew didn't go for their biggest need - a DB.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Damnit!

At least we're still ahead.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

English people have too much class (even Soccer Hooligans) to be associating themselves with Packers fans.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Clay Matthews reminds me of a Philly fan.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dirty fucking heathen.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

bills had a good effort


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Jones should have caught that one, at least he got us a first down afterwards though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

CaliGula45 said:


> bills had a good effort


They scored 3 points more than I thought they would.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Aww man, a turnover.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

And a touchdown.


Manningham what the fuck was that?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Now _this_ is more like it. Renewed interest now.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Aww hell no.

EDIT: Good stuff from Jennings.

EDIT 2: GET HIM, DONALD!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

What a fucking dumbass. I cannot stand this shit.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

TOUCHDOWN!

EDIT: Collins should have caught that one.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Giants are going to lose. Green Bay is just a better team.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Giants don't deserve shit, and neither do the Jets... they get in the playoff through the Redskins winning.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Giants are going to lose. Green Bay is just a better team.



BTW MrMister, thanks for the rep, but I'm not a true Lions fan. I'm a Browns fan at heart!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

DJ G-D said:


> Giants don't deserve shit, and neither do the Jets... they get in the playoff through the Redskins winning.


It's OK. It'll be fun watching KC run all over their asses in the WC round. Then their preseason talk of SB champs can be rubbed back in their faces.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Very surprised that the Chargers are losing to the _Bengals._


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> It's OK. It'll be fun watching KC run all over their asses in the WC round. Then their preseason talk of SB champs can be rubbed back in their faces.


Well Rex loves to have a foot in his mouth so.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

DJ G-D said:


> Well Rex loves to have a foot in his mouth so.


SEXY REXY


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Imperfect said:


> BTW MrMister, thanks for the rep, but I'm not a true Lions fan. I'm a Browns fan at heart!


I see. Well I haven't seen enough of the Browns, but they should be another team on the rise next year. Being a Longhorns fan I want McCoy to succeed.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

MrMister said:


> I see. Well I haven't seen enough of the Browns, but they should be another team on the rise next year.


Eh, I don't know about that...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

In other news, McNabb asks to be released after this season. Can't blame the guy, granted his career is on the downhill but I think the guy can still start in the NFL. Skins are a mess to begin with.


Oh fuck you Ahmad Bradshaw


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes, Giants fumbled!

EDIT: Awesome catch from Driver.

EDIT 2: TOUCHDOWN! YES!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I give up. Seriously this season as a fan is just mentally draining.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

giants are in some shit ... but they can still comeback.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rodgers is a beast.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> Rodgers is a beast.


Absolutely.

Great to see another turnover, hopefully the decision stands.

EDIT: Damnit.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

looks like that fumble will be reversed, and rightfully so.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Purple Kisses Packer fan explaination. Now.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Another turnover, oh yeah! 38th turnover for the Giants this season :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

wow. giants cant stop shooting themselves in the foot.

thank fucking goodness i wasn't home to see the 49ers fuck their playoff hopes. way to go, cocksuckers.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

About to get reversed I think.

#36 was out of bounds and goes back to get the ball.


Nevermind. :lmao Fuck the Giants.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

they were the first team I ever saw, it was the superbowl game vs the Pats, and I saw Desmond Howard's kick return.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I excuse and absolve both of our British fans here of the evils of being a Packers fan. They have legitimate reasons.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

MrMister said:


> I excuse and absolve both of our British fans here of the evils of being a Packers fan. They have legitimate reasons.


:hb

I think we just about have this one won now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I did not know Joseph Addai was back tonight


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

okay, now the giants are in deep shit.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ the Chargers.

Fucking James Jones.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Damn, if Jones caught that we could have really put the game to rest.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Way to waste the challenge you fucking piece of shit.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh Eli :lmao.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

We're lucky the Giants had no challenges left, but I'm not complaining. Time to finish them off now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah, as I said earlier, Green Bay is just a superior team. I fucking hate to say this, but this team is legit and will be a terror in the playoffs, the cunts.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I wonder what life would be like with Big Ben or Rivers....


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

TOUCHDOWN! IT'S OVER NOW!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rodgers is just sticking his dick in the G-mens Ass right now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DJ G-D said:


> I wonder what life would be like with Big Ben or Rivers....


Rivers would of had a couple of rings, ben might of had 1.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Purple Kisses said:


> Rodgers is just sticking his dick in the G-mens Ass right now.


lol, pretty much. 

packers still have to win next week? 

hmm.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Wow Giants ....play worse


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Lol at Ware dropping it twice for the Giants.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

:lmao 

If I could slap the Giants GM back when we traded for Eli and tell him to shut the fuck up and keep Rivers...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

this is just pathetic. 

forfeit, already.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Giants aren't that much more talented than San Diego, if they are at all. I think the Giants needed a clueless dude like Eli in that SB win over the Pats. Let's not forget that miraculous helmet catch by Tyree.

I said earlier this year that Eli is pretty average. I still think I'm right. It could be though that he's being forced to do too much and it's just a reflection of how average the Giants are.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Packers gonna get another coach fired, or maybe Eli will :lmao


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I hope we lose next week... we seriously don't deserve to be in the playoffs at all. higher the draft pick, the better.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I hate watching that clip of the NFC wildcard game of 09, it always breaks my hart 

who are the G-Men playing next week.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I never want this game to end.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't see the Giants beating Sexy Rexy. He's gonna go deep every play...because he wants to...and he can:side:

It won't matter though as GB will beat Chicago (which will annoy me).


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> I hate watching that clip of the NFC wildcard game of 09, it always breaks my hart
> 
> who are the G-Men playing next week.


Redskins. Rex Grossman will have the game of his life next week.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Another touchdown! :lmao

What a game Kuhn is having.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Rodgers making the defense his bitch.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rodgers is that ..... right now.

Sexy Rexy is gonna have the greatest game of his life.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh yeah this just in...the Chargers are done.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

4 interceptions :lmao


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Another turnover? Oh man.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Eli still throwing picks.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Love too see the reactions from Giants fans after this performance tonight.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Cool to see Flynn on, he deserves a run-out after his performance against the Patriots.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Oh yeah this just in...the Chargers are done.


I had a feeling that the Chargers wouldn't come through again. too much to ask for when you start 2-5 and the rest of your division doesn't totally suck.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fuck that I wanted more Rodgers Rapeage.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Charmqn said:


> Love too see the reactions from Giants fans after this performance tonight.


Probably looked like Coughlin did after that last eli pick.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Charmqn said:


> Love too see the reactions from Giants fans after this performance tonight.


Some will defend the Giants, but a Giants fan like me, I'm pissed off at the team. They don't deserve anything.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TKOK™ said:


> I had a feeling that the Chargers wouldn't come through again. too much to ask for when you start 2-5 and the rest of your division doesn't totally suck.


Agreed. KC looks to be pretty damn good.

But I was amused to see San Diego get knocked out by the Bengals.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Packers win via Rape.

I'm pretty upset that I don't get to see Mike Vick tonight.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Got to see 3 great games in two days, one being a convincing Packers win, so I'm very pleased.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

DJ G-D said:


> Some will defend the Giants, but a Giants fan like me, I'm pissed off at the team. They don't deserve anything.


Agreed, i could see people defending coughlin more than the team, i mean he can't be responsible for Eli's 4 picks and those couple fumbles.

Giants could be a real good team if not for the turnovers.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Back to the Bengals/Chargers for a sec.

I find it highly amusing that Palmer looks awesome against the "number 1" defense WITHOUT Ochocinco or TO.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I geuss the 49ers will hire a gm tommorow, and probably fire singleterry.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep, I just heard Singletary will be fired after next week. Think it was on NBC.

The whole Alex/Troy/Alex/Troy/Alex Smith thing was horrible.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I heard a while ago that there was already a deal in place to where the 49ers would fire Singleterry after the season and bring in Holmegren as either a gm or Coach. but i have not heard anything since.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

TKOK™ said:


> Agreed, i could see people defending coughlin more than the team, i mean he can't be responsible for Eli's 4 picks and those couple fumbles.
> 
> Giants could be a real good team if not for the turnovers.


Yep, it reminds me of the Giants the years before the Superbowl. Its just that frustrating.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

holmgreen solves nothing. ugh. 

mike mularkey (falcons OC) deserves a second chance. no could have done well that bills team.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

I was told I would be wrong, but I called it. Chiefs win the AFC West! Very excited as a die hard Chiefs fan! This shows the Chargers cannot always rely on hot finishes. I remember people saying the Chiefs would choke and the Chargers would win simply because the Chargers always start slow. Lame excuse. 




Busbrain1 said:


> If I am wrong-I will quote this post at the end of the season and accept the fact that I was wrong. I'm going to post something that many of you may disagree with, but I'd like to see some responses to see if I can convince anyone, maybe even a little bit. Because I feel this team isn't getting the credit they deserve heading into the season.
> 
> I'm very surprised not many people are taking notice in the Chiefs. I don't think highly of them (I'm a realist, not a homer fan.) But this year, I am very optimistic they can win the division.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The main reason they won the West is because of Cassel. You doubted Cassel and he's the most important reason they are AFC West Champs. 

Of course everyone doubted Cassel and he's shown he's quite competent down the stretch. I think I heard he's thrown 27 TDs. Impressive for sure. Most incredible is 5 INTs. Those 5 INTs are just as important and amazing as 27 TDs.

Anyways, you were right. The Chiefs did it. Good luck in the playoffs.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Sucks for Singletary because I like the guy a lot.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Is there a reason Josh Freeman would have to throw 5 TD's and the Chargers defense would play shitty against the Bengals when I play 'em both in fantasy championship? 

Terrible


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Your championship didn't go too well either then. All my guys laid eggs save Blount. Not even Vick can save my ass this time.

MJD being out sucked too.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

General thoughts on the day.

Jets/Bears was a treat to watch today. Cutler exposed those "elite" corners of the Jets in single coverage. Not that anyone really showed up to play defence till the 4th quarter anyway.

I fucking hate Cleveland. And the Ravens. But Cleveland for losing to the Ravens. Fuck The Bengals too. Ya.

The Giants continuing to get what they deserve after their 4th quarter collapse. They do not deserve to be in the playoffs and anyone that says they do is a homer. 

Thank god St. Louis won today which at least increases the chances of them at least being 500 to win the division. They should be able to beat Seattle next week. A 7-9 team in the playoffs is just plain embarrassing to the whole divisional winner system.



Busbrain1 said:


> I was told I would be wrong, but I called it. Chiefs win the AFC West! Very excited as a die hard Chiefs fan! This shows the Chargers cannot always rely on hot finishes. I remember people saying the Chiefs would choke and the Chargers would win simply because the Chargers always start slow. Lame excuse.












I kid.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

DJ G-D said:


> Sucks for Singletary because I like the guy a lot.


A poor coach though.

I wonder if John Harbaugh is thinking of joining the NFL...


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

MrMister said:


> The main reason they won the West is because of Cassel. You doubted Cassel and he's the most important reason they are AFC West Champs.
> 
> Of course everyone doubted Cassel and he's shown he's quite competent down the stretch. I think I heard he's thrown 27 TDs. Impressive for sure. Most incredible is 5 INTs. Those 5 INTs are just as important and amazing as 27 TDs.
> 
> Anyways, you were right. The Chiefs did it. Good luck in the playoffs.


Haha thanks. 

No way I thought Cassel would have 27 TDs, 5 INTs and 1 lost fumble. Hell of a season. Mad props to Cassel. He only needs 3 more TDs to have the franchise record for most TDs in a season by a Chiefs QB. That'd be crazy if his name was next to Len Dawson. 

Funny part is, the Chiefs injured Brady, allowing Cassel to have an NFL career. lol
All I ask is one playoff win. We haven't won a playoff game since 93.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Right now you'd be playing the Jets to start the playoffs I do believe.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd like the Chiefs' chances against the Jets. It'd be in Arrowhead, one of the best homefields in the league. Get to the Divisional round and anything can happen. Upsets happen all the time in that round; it's usually the best round really year and year out.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Yep, I just heard Singletary will be fired after next week. Think it was on NBC.
> 
> The whole Alex/Troy/Alex/Troy/Alex Smith thing was horrible.


Didn't even wait until next week to do it. That's four coaches gone in season, and there's at least three or four more to go after (Fox, Kubiak, Sparano, Lewis at least).

And I don't know what would be worse for the Jets, a quick 1st rd. exit to the Chiefs or a win and visit to the Pats for another epic ass whooping.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

according toe epsn mobile alert i got, 49ers fired Singleterry.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah Singletary has already been fired. What the hell is the point with one game left in the regular season. It was quite amusing to see Troy Smith scream at him on the sidelines during the game, he's completely lost the respect of the team. I would have benched his ass if I was coach.

EDIT: And I'm not really sure Fox needs to be fired from Carolina. Everyone knew they'd suck, it's not like there's anything he could have done.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Starting Troy and then going to Alex late was the final straw. Troy shouldn't have even started. Since he did, he should've been pulled much earlier. He was awful. That one long TD to Crabtree wasn't even meant for him; it was luck.

So now the Niners need a QB and a Head Coach.

Agreed JM, he should've benched Troy Smith after that heated argument.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

And a offensive line.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

JM said:


> EDIT: And I'm not really sure Fox needs to be fired from Carolina. Everyone knew they'd suck, it's not like there's anything he could have done.


Well losing the team after being there so long may be the reason why they get rid of Fox. That's why there's all this talk in Nashville of Fisher getting ready to lose his job after they have just gone into the tank.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah they did have some protection problems and couldn't run the ball for shit. Niners will be mediocre for a few more years I guess.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

shortlist of coaches i want to coach the 49ers.

1) Jim Harbaugh (Stanford Head Coach)
2) Mike Mularkey (Atlanta Offensive Coordinator)
3) John Fox (Carolina Head Coach)

Pick one of the three, and I'm happy.

If I was the 49ers, I'd trade away Frank Gore for picks. Possibly Crabtree, as well. Everyone but Vernon Davis and Patrick Willis would be trade-able.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

John Fox very well could be fired to continue with their transition. Or he may step down. If anything it should be him stepping down as he's been a great coach for them over the years and everyone knew it was a transition year for them. Regardless, he should be a coach in the NFL somewhere or another.

Jeff Fisher shouldn't be fired. That team's problems is arrogant uncontrollable players that's it. Notice how the team was great with the likes of Eddie George and Steve McNair who weren't the most talented but knew how to play as part of a team.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I think the 49ers should try and have a go at Mcnabb if he is availible. he's no longer a great qb, but he will be the best option instead of throwing another qb to the wolves as a rookie if we go that route again.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

JM said:


> Jeff Fisher shouldn't be fired. That team's problems is arrogant uncontrollable players that's it. Notice how the team was great with the likes of Eddie George and Steve McNair who weren't the most talented but knew how to play as part of a team.


Well part of that can be blamed of Fisher losing a bit on control, but they should give him a chance to reign it in. Don't know if he'll get it because Bud Adams LOVES Vince Young and if it comes down to either Fisher or Young, Bud's sticking with Young and firing Fisher.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I know it might sound crazy, but I think Carson Palmer could do well with a change of scenery. He's a possible option.

Although I think Caroll would jump at that first, because Hasselbeck is well into his twilight and Charlie Whithurst didn't have a throw in his first few years for a reason.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I'd like the Chiefs' chances against the Jets. It'd be in Arrowhead, one of the best homefields in the league. Get to the Divisional round and anything can happen. Upsets happen all the time in that round; it's usually the best round really year and year out.





JM said:


> Right now you'd be playing the Jets to start the playoffs I do believe.


Yep, the Jets are coming. If we keep the #3 seed, it's either the Steelers or the Jets. NFL.com said the Ravens cannot finish worse than #5.

We beat the Steelers last year, but that was last year. Troy was hurt and Big Ben got hurt on the potential game-winning drive for Pittsburgh in OT. Although we've improved as well, I'm scared of that defense. I hope they don't get the #2 seed. 

Jets are 1-3 in their last four games. They don't have the defense they had last season. I'd be the most confident if they were to come here.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

KingCrash said:


> Well part of that can be blamed of Fisher losing a bit on control, but they should give him a chance to reign it in. Don't know if he'll get it because Bud Adams LOVES Vince Young and if it comes down to either Fisher or Young, Bud's sticking with Young and firing Fisher.


Yep, which is a crock really. Young has done nothing in his career to be considered worth firing a coach over.



Busbrain1 said:


> Yep, the Jets are coming. If we keep the #3 seed, it's either the Steelers or the Jets. NFL.com said the Ravens cannot finish worse than #5.
> 
> We beat the Steelers last year, but that was last year. Troy was hurt and Big Ben got hurt on the potential game-winning drive for Pittsburgh in OT. Although we've improved as well, I'm scared of that defense. I hope they don't get the #2 seed.
> 
> Jets are 1-3 in their last four games. They don't have the defense they had last season. I'd be the most confident if they were to come here.


Steelers play the Browns to finish the year so you should luck out there. Steelers BADLY need the 2 seed as well. To hopefully get guys healthy before they have to play the powerhouses.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

JM said:


> John Fox very well could be fired to continue with their transition. Or he may step down. If anything it should be him stepping down as he's been a great coach for them over the years and everyone knew it was a transition year for them. Regardless, he should be a coach in the NFL somewhere or another.


Sigh.... why would he be fired? He's on the last year of his deal. He just won't be resigned.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Sigh???? Sorry that the Fox fired/not fired discussion caused you such immense stress.

Thank you for clearing that up though ItsWhatIdo.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

JM said:


> Sigh???? Sorry that the Fox fired/not fired discussion caused you such immense stress.
> 
> Thank you for clearing that up though ItsWhatIdo.


No, you just talk like you know the Panthers inside and out. Yet everything you said is far from the truth, and based off one game against the Steelers.

Research before acting like your expert.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

not surprised Singletary is gone but why do it with one game left.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> No, you just talk like you know the Panthers inside and out. Yet everything you said is far from the truth, and based off one game against the Steelers.
> 
> Research before acting like your expert.


Dude you're over agressive posting is beyond laughable. And it clearly isn't only this thread either. 

Everyone in this thread is just having friendly conversation and you're getting all stressed out to the point where you have to sigh lolololol. 

Clearly you missed the post where I said it isn't based off one game but that is the one game I've watched in full seeing as it was on TV and they were playing my favourite team (but clearly more importantly because they were actually on TV in my area). I haven't watched more of them than that as they periodically have been on in my area and I have flipped between them and other games. I do have other sources as well. I only said "after watching the Panthers play the steelers" because golly, I had just finished watching the Panthers play the Steelers. Regardless, I claim to be no expert, I state my opinion as I'm free to do so. Just like you and everyone else do. My opinion still is that they should pursue an experienced quarterback and draft one in later rounds but hey that's just me. You disagree. That's fine. 

Me not knowing that Fox's contract is up is clearly inexcusable though .


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

JM said:


> Dude you're over agressive posting is beyond laughable. And it clearly isn't only this thread either.
> 
> Everyone in this thread is just having friendly conversation and you're getting all stressed out to the point where you have to sigh lolololol.
> 
> ...


Your talking about a defense that is 7th in giving up yrds/play. They are also 9th in picks, and middle of the road in forced fumbles. Charles Johnson is 7th in the league in sacks. The running game despite being focused on is still in the top half of the league in yrd/rush.

If you watched the games, or even listened to analysis most people point to the 72 yrds passing and a pick by Clausen. They aren't pointing at that running game, the o-line who can block for the running game, or the d-line that is getting sacks/forcing turnovers.

Roll your eyes, all you want, but your analysis is clearly not based on what the team is actually doing. When they have received decent QB play they won. They were a missed field goal from beating Cleveland too.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

And I never said they shouldn't draft a quarterback. Just later in the draft and look to acquire someone with experience in the off-season to work with Clausen/start while he develops. If Luck doesn't declare and decides to stay at Standford one more year I think it's even more clear that they should draft A.J. Green to play opposite Steve Smith instead of the other quarterback options. And beyond that, I personally would still take him over Luck to give Clausen (or someone with experience they acquire) a chance to see what he can do with a full receiving core. AJ Green is the best WR prospect since Randy Moss.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Impressed with Tebows performance last night and Josh Freeman was ridiculous


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I must say I think tonight's game is going to be one of the best of the season. I'm looking forward to it.

Also, I'm hoping Cincinnati carries that momentum from the Chargers win to their game next week and beat the Ravens. That would be awesome.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i prefer the browns staying down from their loss


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Hey, ItsWhatIDo. Before you acting like YOU'RE the expert, you might want to make sure you don't hammer down on other people for not being an expert, as well as you being an expert as well. 

Perhaps you could begin by editing your writing. Learn the difference between your and you're. You expect JM to know everything about John Fox. Therefore, I guess it's fair to say we can do the same. (Yet that is hard to do, considering you have the wrong "ITS .. IT'S" in your title name.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Your talking about a defense that is 7th in giving up yrds/play. They are also 9th in picks, and middle of the road in forced fumbles. Charles Johnson is 7th in the league in sacks. The running game despite being focused on is still in the top half of the league in yrd/rush.
> 
> If you watched the games, or even listened to analysis most people point to the 72 yrds passing and a pick by Clausen. They aren't pointing at that running game, the o-line who can block for the running game, or the d-line that is getting sacks/forcing turnovers.
> 
> Roll your eyes, all you want, but your analysis is clearly not based on what the team is actually doing. When they have received decent QB play they won. They were a missed field goal from beating Cleveland too.


 and they are also 2-13. When your record is that bad it doesn't matter how many sacks you get from your defense. 

I think that the Panthers will give Clausen 1 or 2 more years to develop before deciding on whether or not he is the future. His real failure is that he hasn't improved at all from his first start to now. given it was against a top ranked defense, but still.

On thew whole Troy Smith/Alex Smith thing. In my opinion it was a mistake for Mike to say something like "I'll decide on the qb on a week to week basis", because it gets in the qb's mind that if he makes one bad throw or one bad drive, he'll be benched. Not only does the qb have to think about the defense and getting his guys in order, he's also got the added pressure of having to make every throw in fear of getting benched. 
I'm not saying Alex or Troy should have been the starter, but at least make a definitive choice and not" well if he screws up, this guy is out and i'm putting so and so in"


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Busbrain1 said:


> Hey, ItsWhatIDo. Before you acting like YOU'RE the expert, you might want to make sure you don't hammer down on other people for not being an expert, as well as you being an expert as well.
> 
> Perhaps you could begin by editing your writing. Learn the difference between your and you're. You expect JM to know everything about John Fox. Therefore, I guess it's fair to say we can do the same. (Yet that is hard to do, considering you have the wrong "ITS .. IT'S" in your title name.


I don't like this post. IWID knows the differences between the pronouns. Besides, this post has nothing to do with the NFL. 

Keeping it on subject ... Norv Turner is an idiot. How does one not make the playoffs with that much talent?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

the chargers would be fucked w/ an 18 game schedule


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> Keeping it on subject ... Norv Turner is an idiot. How does one not make the playoffs with that much talent?


Chargers have talent? WTF? LOL


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Busbrain1 said:


> Chargers have talent? WTF? LOL


um, yes?

you dont have the number 2 offense and number 1 defense without talent. all while playing a first-place schedule.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Please Falcons beatdown the Saints tonight & make Drew Brees throw 3 interceptions.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

TKOK™;9171940 said:


> and they are also 2-13. When your record is that bad it doesn't matter how many sacks you get from your defense.
> 
> I think that the Panthers will give Clausen 1 or 2 more years to develop before deciding on whether or not he is the future. His real failure is that he hasn't improved at all from his first start to now. given it was against a top ranked defense, but still.
> 
> ...


I think that was a mistake for Singletary as well, but if he wanted to try out different quarterbacks, but its hard to really find out what you want without somebody getting injured, such as Smith, who came into the year as the number one. As a Buckeye fan I think Troy Smith playing is freaking awesome, and I don't think he is doing that bad of a job, although Smith did have a few good games this year.

BTW this new 49ers coach is a fucking hilarious. He doesn't know what to say so he just talks about how wonderful the 49ers organization is, even though they haven't won in oh so many years.

I had no idea he was really only going to be an interm coach for a couple years, until they wanted to get a big name cause they want to get a new stadium and have a real revival of the franchise. I think they can turn it around in the next 5-years, which is going to be interesting since they haven't actually been good consistently for awhile.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> I don't like this post. IWID knows the differences between the pronouns. Besides, this post has nothing to do with the NFL.
> 
> Keeping it on subject ... Norv Turner is an idiot. How does one not make the playoffs with that much talent?


Taking half the season off


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Mr.King said:


> Impressed with Tebows performance last night and Josh Freeman was ridiculous


Josh Freemens performance was shocking, I was slightly impressed with Tebow but come on he was up against the Texans.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Whats shocking about Freeman's performance?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Come on Saints beat the shit out of the Falcons. Last time they fought, the Falcons didn't beat the Saints, the Saints just beat themselves. A couple of HUGE mistakes. If those two mistakes didn't happen Saints would've won. This is going to be a very good game.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

InYourFace said:


> Please Falcons beatdown the Saints tonight & make Drew Brees throw 3 interceptions.


This. 

I want the Bucs to get in. The Cowboys are out, the Raiders are out, my last hope is the Bucs.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

InYourFace said:


> Whats shocking about Freeman's performance?


The 5 td's.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> This.
> 
> I want the Bucs to get in. The Cowboys are out, the Raiders are out, my last hope is the Bucs.


Wow, what a cluster fuck if the Saints drop their last two (their final game is vs. TB) and everyone else wins next week. That's four teams at 10-6 tied for two playoff spots. TB and NO would have identical division and conference records and split head to head. Everyone would have the same conference records too.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I think Matt Ryan's trying to go for the Tom Brady hair.

Saints loss, please.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Lets go Saints and Drew Breesus!


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I like the playoff commercial that was just shown (where I live, anyways) showed Flacco getting crushed numerous times.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't really care who wins as long as it's a great game. Although the clusterfuck MrMister mentioned would be quite amusing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Same here. I have no allegiance to either team playing. Just want a good game since GB/NYG was such an ass kicking.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

What is your team anyway MrMister?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Wow, what a cluster fuck if the Saints drop their last two (their final game is vs. TB) and everyone else wins next week. That's four teams at 10-6 tied for two playoff spots. TB and NO would have identical division and conference records and split head to head. Everyone would have the same conference records too.


Wouldn't they have to go to non conferance records after all that?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> What is your team anyway MrMister?


Dallas Cowboys. Always all day, all night. Yeah they suck.



TKOK™;9173092 said:


> Wouldn't they have to go to non conferance records after all that?


It's common opponents (four) after conference record. That's way too complicated for me to care about since Dallas isn't involved. Really it's just research, and it's enough research that I'd want to be paid if I looked it up.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Wow, what a cluster fuck if the Saints drop their last two (their final game is vs. TB) and everyone else wins next week. That's four teams at 10-6 tied for two playoff spots. TB and NO would have identical division and conference records and split head to head. Everyone would have the same conference records too.


If ATL wins tonight:

In Week 17:
The Packers are in with a win.
Saints are in with a win.
Giants would get in with a win and Saints or Packers loss.
Bucs are in with a win and Giants or Packers loss.
Packers would get in with Giants + Bucs losses.
Saints would get in with Packers + Giants losses.

I think that covers most of the scenarios.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It doesn't cover the "everyone is 10-6 scenario". That's what I was talking about. What you're talking about is simple by comparison...or easier to research at least.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

If everyone is 10-6, then the Packers and Giants would be in because the Packers only need to clinch with a win, and the G-Men need a Saints loss and win, which I covered.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I think the Saints missing the playoffs would be kinda funny. It would also guarantee that they wouldn't win Lombardi twice in a row, which is good.

The Bucs beating the Saints at the dome again would be nice. Bucs getting in would be pretty damn awesome, although they could be pretty dangerous if they can get Blount leaping over more people.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

@PP

Ok then I guess you're using someone else's work, or looked up the common opponents yourself. There are complicated tie breakers if everyone is 10-6. I definitely haven't looked at common opponents of all these teams, nor will I.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't think there was pass-interference from either guy, but okay.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't really want any scenario that ends with the Giants getting in the playoffs. They don't deserve it.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Ok then I guess you're using someone else's work. There are complicated tie breaker if everyone is 10-6.


No. It's not complicated at all.

The Packers + Saints control their own destiny. With a win, (with the Packers being 10-6 and Saints being 11-5) they're in, no matter what Tampa and New York do.

The Packers would have to win to get to 10-6. Therefore, they're in.
If the Saints lose and Giants win, which would lead to all 3 being 10-6, the Giants would get in.

That's what would happen if everyone was 10-6. Playoff generator is your friend.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/playoffs/machine


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You're having something else do the work for you so of course it's not complicated.

You're just making statements with nothing to back it up. There is a tie breaker system and they will be in the complicated step.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Do I need to put you two in the corner? 8*D


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

http://blogs.nfl.com/2010/12/27/week-17-playoff-scenarios/?module=HP_spotlight

Just saw that. Maybe it will help.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lmao

Not pissed at all. I do want PP to show his work though...:side:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Use that playoff generator I put. Put all the results in to make them 10-6. Not that difficult.

I couldn't tell you WHY those two (Packers + NYG) would be the ones that get in, but that would BE the result, which is what I was saying.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

ItsWhatIDo is the only person I've seen recently get all stressed out in this thread. 

The Saints are marccccchhhhing.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I see the last playoff teams being Packers and Saints.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I never really disputed what you're saying PP. You misunderstood my friend.

All I'm saying is that figuring out which teams get into the playoff under the "all 10-6 scenario" IS complicated if you actually have to figure it out under the tie break system.

Those sites have already gone though the tie break so all the hard work is done. Absolutely, the results are not complicated, I agree 100%, but finding out how they got those results does take some research, which again, is already done for us.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

This is definitely turning into a defensive game.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I expected a better rush attack from the Falcons, but the Saints seem to be all over it.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> I never really disputed what you're saying PP. You misunderstood my friend.
> 
> All I'm saying is that figuring out which teams get into the playoff under the "all 10-6 scenario" IS complicated if you actually have to figure it out under the tie break system.
> 
> Those sites have already gone though the tie break so all the hard work is done. Absolutely, the results are not complicated, I agree 100%, but finding out how they got those results does take some research, which again, is already done for us.


Well yes, I'm certainly not going to waste my time looking up how the tiebreakers work. Way too much effort


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> Well yes, I'm certainly not going to waste my time looking up how the tiebreakers work. Way too much effort


On the same page now.

I'm actually pretty surprised here that this has started as such a defensive game. Not complaining though, I dig these games.

TURNOVER! Not sure what just happened there...


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Big turnover by the Falcons...Saints ball.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I find it funny that it counts as a fumble for Ryan on the score sheet.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

TD Saints!!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ok time for the Falcons to get a score and make this game exciting.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

It's the Saints turn to beat the Falcons in their Dome! Payback is a BITCH!


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

^^Saints are 10-4.

There's Michael Turner.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

DH said:


> ^^Saints are 10-4.
> 
> There's Michael Turner.


Yes I know, I haven't been on much this week & last week, about to change it.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Now that's more like it. Let's make this game interesting.

If the Falcons can keep Brees off the field like that, they should be okay.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yep, this game is getting good now.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

awesome play by Brees.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The Falcons should stop shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

And the Falcons fumble the football on the 1yd line in Saints territory.



> The Falcons should stop shooting themselves in the foot.


That's what hurt the Saints in the first matchup, and now the Falcons are doing the same thing.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Turner fumbles!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That first fumble was a fuck up on their part for sure, but I see this turnover as a Saints takeaway.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow. At least they Falcons don't have the 77 Penalty yards.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Bad decision there.

But they're right - throwing the ball pretty much every play with the crowd noise and the pressure is going to cause mistakes.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

PICK 6. PICK 6. PICK 6.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Love the pick 6. Brees was really dumb there obviously. I bet he makes up for it.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Now we just need to stop the Saints from scoring. Falcons with the lead is amazing


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

ANOTHER PICK.

The momentum has shifted.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Love the pick 6. Brees was really dumb there obviously. *I bet he makes up for it.*


Um...or not?

Blood in the water for sure.

EDIT: That was an incredible play by Abraham.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow. Falcons could take full control of this game with a score here.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

^I'm guessing you mean Falcons.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Huge stop there by the Saints. That would've been hard to come back from.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

This is coming down to the wire, which was expected.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

an amazing drive by Brees and the Saints...they lead 17-14.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Matty Ice is a really gay nickname for the record. He is great in these situation though. I expect this to be at least tied up here soon.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I highly doubt the Falcons will get the ball back.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You gotta be shitting me.

Ok...he's down.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Nah, knee was down.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

that was almost interesting but that wasn't a fumble.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Game over with that spot. Good game this one was.

It was a bad spot though.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

That's game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So no four 10-6 clusterfuck and the Saints are in. They get to defend their Championship and I'd be scared to play them in a serious as it gets game.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

If the Saints win the Superbowl again, I might hang myself.

Owait, they won't. They won't beat us again, and I highly doubt they'll beat the Pats.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah, they're probably the team to beat in the NFC now. The best teams are in the AFC though so don't expect a repeat.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think the AFC and NFC are pretty close when it comes to the best teams. Philly, Atlanta, and NO can hang with all the best AFC teams.

Philly is a matchup nightmare. The only way to beat them is to totally dominate the line of scrimmage...for the entire game.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

JM said:


> Yeah, they're probably the team to beat in the NFC now. The best teams are in the AFC though so don't expect a repeat.


*That really doesn't mean alot though when it comes to the playoffs. The NFC only has to beat one AFC team.  Now if it were NFC vs AFC in the playoffs then that would matter alot. But I'm not telling you anything you don't already know. hehe*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *That really doesn't mean alot though when it comes to the playoffs. The NFC only has to beat one AFC team.  Now if it were NFC vs AFC in the playoffs then that would matter alot. But I'm not telling you anything you don't already know. hehe*


It's still a valid point. The best AFC teams will knock each other out and the NFC Champ will only have to face one of them.

Of course if you subscribe to the tempered by steel/forged in the crucible theory, the AFC will go through harder trials to get to the big game and have the edge vs. the NFC Champ.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The Patriots/Steelers are definitely the favourite over any NFC team I'd say in any individual game but when it comes down to one game yes, it doesn't really matter. It's tough though because the Steelers beat the Falcons this year which would kinda give the Falcons the edge in a rematch and the Saints beat the Steelers which would kinda give the Steelers an edge. With that said however, I do predict the superbowl champion will come from the AFC this year and the Patriots are going to be damn hard to beat for anyone.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

RIP NY Giants


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

On a neutral field though? The Steelers and Patriots are to be feared at their home for sure, but that definitive edge is lost in the Super Bowl. The Steelers also HAVE to have Polamalu, he's that great.

That said I like the AFC's best more too, but I still say the NFC's best matches up well with the AFC's best. Toss GB into the NFC's best too. I hated typing that.

EDIT: Gonna laugh my ass off if the Super Bowl is somehow Kansas City vs St. Louis. Seeing the crazy shit this season gave us, I won't be shocked.

Ok actually I will be shocked.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Polamalu should be good for the playoffs. Especially if they get the number 2 seed. I wouldn't want to play without him if we don't get that first round bye.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

Here's a riddle for ya.

Drew Brees the Hall of Fame quarterback.

Yes/No?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> On a neutral field though? The Steelers and Patriots are to be feared at their home for sure, but that definitive edge is lost in the Super Bowl. The Steelers also HAVE to have Polamalu, he's that great.
> 
> That said I like the AFC's best more too, but I still say the NFC's best matches up well with the AFC's best. Toss GB into the NFC's best too. I hated typing that.
> 
> ...


AFC might be a top to bottom the better conference, but the top 3 or 4 teams in the NFC could go toe to toe with any of the AFC teams.

I'm kinda starting think the Cheifs could do some damage in the playoffs. or at least win the wildcard game. Cassel is playing good and their run game is excellent as well.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

TKOK™ said:


> I think that the Panthers will give Clausen 1 or 2 more years to develop before deciding on whether or not he is the future. His real failure is that he hasn't improved at all from his first start to now. given it was against a top ranked defense, but still.


They will give Clausen time if 1)Luck doesn't declare or 2) McNabb isn't available to be a vet starter.

Clausen wasn't that special at ND, and fell in the draft for a reason.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

If the Steelers beat Cleveland next week and get that first round bye, it should give plenty of time for Polamalu and Smith to heal and return, which will help us tremendously and make us more dangerous than what we have been in recent weeks.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The 1 time i actually want the Falcons to win and they choke, i really hope the Saints bench Brees this sunday since there already in.

GO SKINS AND BEARS!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The Saints are still fighting for the division I do believe so don't expect that to happen.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Saints can conceivably get home field throughout the playoffs. It's a longshot but it's possible.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Long shot or not, they will play all their starters in hopes of getting it.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Damn, well i hope Josh Freeman has the game of his life and somehow the Giants and Packers lose "crosses fingers"


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

They'd be in a lot better situation if they hadn't of lost to the Lions


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Uggg you just had to bring that up didnt ya?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope Urlacher gives Rodgers a backbreaker next weekend.

Or Julius Peppers.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Falcons aren't losing at home to the Panthers. I just can't see it happening.

If it does, they might as well eliminate themselves from the playoffs.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That was a horrible throw by Vick.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...wl-rosters?module=News_CP&module=HP_headlines

Thoughts?

Btw, what station is the Monday night game on because I don't think I get it


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's on NBC like Sunday Night Football here in the States.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Well that's gay, it's not on here.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i'm watching it on stream, oh and I can't believe i'm saying this but I'm looking forward to the Rams/Seahawks game.

Antwan Winfield is just killing the Eagles.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Eagles seem like they couldn't give a fuck about playing this game.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

well i did not expect this.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

DH said:


> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...wl-rosters?module=News_CP&module=HP_headlines
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Btw, what station is the Monday night game on because I don't think I get it


Awesome that Pouncey got the nod. Hopefully next year Mike Wallace is one of the Receivers.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LOL at Filthadelphia.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah they totally look like shit. They're basically handing the first round bye to Chicago.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

cum on giants, we can still make the playoffs. we dont want another big fat idiot crying over you again


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Yeah they totally look like shit. They're basically handing the first round bye to Chicago.


 Well I doubt the Dirty birds would be so helpful to lost to the Panthers but it would be nice.



Mike J Cab00se said:


> *cum on giants*, we can still make the playoffs. we dont want another big fat idiot crying over you again


Um...


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Damn NBC, Favre didn't die. He's just retiring. What with the sad music and tribute video.

And the Vikes are up 24-14.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I laughed at the tribute video.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The tribute video really is not deserved after all the fake retirement coverage they've given him over the years.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I laughed at the tribute video.


It had sad country music and everything.

And, I bet you the Philyl fans will be blaming this on people moving the game to Tuesday.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I remember when he first retired from the Packers all the stupid assholes on TV crying over it a few years ago was funny as hell.

Philly fans are a bunch of douchesbags so its assured they'll be crying about something soon enough.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

And the MVP talks need to end tonight. Brady is the MVP, end of discussion.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

That tribute video was hilarious.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Charmqn said:


> And the MVP talks need to end tonight. Brady is the MVP, end of discussion.


Yep, Brady without question. Vick was horrible tonight.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why wouldn't anyone say anything other than Tom Brady?

Off topic but MrMister I just wanted you to know I picked up The Thing today simply since you said it was so awesome. I'm always down to see Snake Plisken burning shit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Vick was tearing shit up there for a stretch. I actually gave him the edge over Brady before tonight. Now it's clearly Brady. MVP's don't take games off in December.

Pretty sure you're gonna dig The Thing.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

Are you kidding me!? Joe Webb? They lost to a guy that isn't even a quarterback! That's so embarrassing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think tonight he proved he is.

At least compared to T-Joke.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

chicago sports radio will be going off tomorrow.

two-seed ... not a bad place to be.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Why wouldn't anyone say anything other than Tom Brady?
> 
> Off topic but MrMister I just wanted you to know I picked up The Thing today simply since you said it was so awesome. I'm always down to see Snake Plisken burning shit.


Yeah,some people thought that. He'll win Comeback player of the year. But, really he came back to football because of his animal cruelty and his jail time? eh...Vick's biggest weakness was exposed tonight: he needs to learn better ball security.

I was watching something on former Baltimore Colt Raymond Barry, and how he worked on ball security. He would always cradle/hold on to the ball before the game, to really get the feel of it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Charmqn said:


> Yeah,some people thought that. He'll win Comeback player of the year. But, really he came back to football because of his animal cruelty and his jail time? eh...Vick's biggest weakness was exposed tonight: he needs to learn better ball security.
> 
> I was watching something on former Baltimore Colt Raymond Barry, and how he worked on ball security. He would always cradle/hold on to the ball before the game, to really get the feel of it.


Nah the Eagles just didn't show up. They were way over confident I guess. That happens to teams sometimes...especially if they score 28 points in seven minutes. The Eagles basically mindfucked themselves. If they don't realize that, they'll be one and done in the playoffs.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

eagles defense isn't very good. that's going to be a problem in a few weeks.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah it sure didn't impress me tonight. Can't say I make an effort to watch them normally.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

having seen them about 4 times. i'm pretty confident in my assertion.

The playoff picture is starting to take shape.

(3) Philly vs (6) Green Bay
(4) St. Louis vs (5) New Orleans

that's a very tasty 3v6 matchup. Could see another 51-45 classic.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I agree with your assertion. Has merit.

Both road teams will win those games.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I might have to pull for the Rams because its likely WJHWD.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The Rams are going to beat the Saints. Calling it now.

If they don't, I ban every Saints fan as punishment.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I like that idea.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> The Rams are going to beat the Saints. Calling it now.
> 
> If they don't, I ban every Saints fan as punishment.


Banning sounds good. If the Rams win they will be nowhere to be found. If the Saints win they will be nowhere to be found. We all win.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.nfl.com/videos/indianapolis-colts/09000d5d81d3b59b/QB-Manning-27-yd-run

WOW


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I bet sliding was the difference in quite a few fantasy matchups.

Also, I really hope the Rams win this week because if the Seahawks get in, they're going to get crushed. At least the Rams will go down kicking and screaming if they get in.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Not to mention how pathetic it'll be for a 7-9 team to be in the playoffs.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I would give the Rams a better chance at beating anybody then the Seahawks.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

TKOK™ said:


> I would give the Rams a better chance at beating anybody then the Seahawks.



Well, although i think the Rams are the better team, i think the Seahawks have a much better chance at winning a playoff game just because they seem like the team that at least has a sliver a chance at pulling a rabbit out their ass at home. Im extremely confident that if St Louis makes it (and i think they will) they are guaranteed fodder.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> The Rams are going to beat the Saints. Calling it now.
> 
> If they don't, I ban every Saints fan as punishment.


We used to be The Aints. But when we started kicking ass, we took off the paper bags and there was a million Gary fuckin Oaks!

It was too easy.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-films-sound-efx/09000d5d81d4de76/Sound-FX-Tomlin-wired

Mike Tomlin seems like the coolist guy you will ever meet.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

JM said:


> Not to mention how pathetic it'll be for a 7-9 team to be in the playoffs.


and host a game


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-films-sound-efx/09000d5d81d4de76/Sound-FX-Tomlin-wired
> 
> Mike Tomlin seems like the coolist guy you will ever meet.


http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-films-sound-efx/09000d5d81d4ddd8/Sound-FX-Take-a-Te-bow

That was very entertaining as well. Listen to Tebow lead his team throughout the game. Really a great player!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...ger-edwards-gets-audition?module=HP_headlines

Garrard is on IR and Trent Edwards will make the start against the Texans. So even if the Jags somehow win and the Colts lose, the Jags will surely get crushed against all the great defenses that are in the playoffs this year.


----------



## floydjr (Oct 12, 2008)

Bradford is the future. The new Kurt Warner lol


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

The Imperfect said:


> http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-films-sound-efx/09000d5d81d4ddd8/Sound-FX-Take-a-Te-bow
> 
> That was very entertaining as well. Listen to Tebow lead his team throughout the game. Really a great player!


I REALLY REALLY want him to prove the doubters wrong as a Bronco.

I hope we don't trade him he's been playing well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

People only doubt his arm strength really, something that is pretty overrated. Few can out work him and few exhibit his leadership. Once a certain amount of tape of him is out there, game plans will be made to stop him. That's one of the biggest hurdles a QB faces early on and it makes or breaks a lot of them.

And that's the unknown about Tebow. No one knows if he can run a pro offense once teams game plan to stop him. No one knows if he can read defenses game in and game out. I don't think many people doubt him, they just don't know what will happen because he's never faced complex defenses like in the NFL save Alabama and LSU. You can't really compare Bama to an NFL defense though because talent and sophistication is far greater in the NFL. It's pretty much a different game.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

Frankly, I think Tebow is going to be remembered in history as being a great quarterback and a great leader on and off the field, and I see him winning a Super Bowl at one point or another in his career, whether he actually breaks out as a franchise quarterback, hopefully with Denver; or later in his career somewhat Kurt Warner-esque.

Tim Tebow is just _too_ good at life to not succeed in the NFL. It's as simple as that. I was never a fan of him in college, but now when he's playing for a professional team and now the number-two university I hate, I can appreciate his talents. His mental capacity for the game is far greater than and will allow him to go much further with his career than many natural athletes who seem to only rely on their ability to play the game and not own the game.

Tim Tebow owns the game of football. You could see in that video I linked to where he told his coach that even though it was 3rd and near 10 yards to go, HE was going to make the player and HE was going to get the TD, which he did.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I heard that MJD is out for sunday, along with Garard. so the Jags are fucked.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Theres a chance that the Texans defense could somehow terribly fuck it up against Edwards, but I'm cheering for them on this one because with their win the Colts will be in.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Well we wont really see Tebow get tested until next season. He's played against an average Oakland team, a horrendous Texans secondary and now hes going to face a Charger team that's mailed it in for the season. I'd be optimistic overall but not ready to call him a legit starting QB just yet.

No way the Seahawks win if Whitehurst starts. There's a reason he was 3rd string qb who hadn't taken an NFL snap going into this season. I hope the Rams get in, at least they've been competitive. They could have 2-3 more wins than they have now. Seattle has been annihilated when they've been beat. Im amazed this team has even won 6 games.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

The Broncos to me have been kind of irrelevant ever since Elway/Davis era ended. Maybe, they'll be able to build something great with Tebow.

In other news I am ready for all this Brett Favre watch 2011talk to end once the playoffs start. Bring on the unpredictability that the playoffs bring.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Is it April yet?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

^After seeing the Panthers for the first time this year, I feel bad for you.

Is Luck entering the draft?


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

DH said:


> ^After seeing the Panthers for the first time this year, I feel bad for you.
> 
> Is Luck entering the draft?


Oh without a doubt. He's gonna be the real franchise quarterback for the Panthers, unless for some reason they were feeling raunchy and choose the guy from Mizzou or Locker out of WASH.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

There's severe doubt he's coming out recently. He's said he wants to get his degree from Stanford and his family is well off, so he's not like some other guys who need to leave early to make money to provide for his family. Gabbert isn't even in the top 5 QBs, so IDK where you got him from. Luck/Locker/Newton/Mallett/Ponder/Devlin/Foles are all above him.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

luck should pull an eli on the panthers


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Meh, draft & trade him for a shitload of players & picks then; I can live with Clausen for another year.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

if luck stays i hope he doesn't pull a locker


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That would be fuckin' hilarious.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Wesson said:


> luck should pull an eli on the panthers


And demand a trade to the 49ers.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Why would anyone want to go to San Fran? You guys are getting McNabb (lmao).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

If Luck doesn't leave college for the draft the Panthers are going to take A.J. Green to play opposite Steve Smith.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

If they go BPA, then yes. If the new coach goes for need, Nick Fairley is the man.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah they are weak at DT but I don't think they'll be able to resist taking a high profile player that'll get people in Carolina excited. Not like Green will be a bad pick though, they say he's the best WR prospect since Randy Moss.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Why the fuck would anyone take a WR that high?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ideally, if Luck stays in college, Carolina will trade down a few picks, getting a lot of picks in return. It's pretty hard to trade down from #1, though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Depending on who they want they can't move down that much. I cant see them wanting anyone other than Luck, Green or Fairley.

Green is suppose to be an elite playmaker. It's not traditional to draft a WR that early but if they want to give Clausen one more shot they are going to need to give him more options to pass to. He's projected to go really early anyway.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well I'd have to think if they want Green then they do indeed need to trade down. Otherwise they're forced to severely overpay a WR that may or may not even have much of an impact his rookie year.

AJ Green is talented but he's not the second coming of Randy Moss. Not even sure he's the next Calvin Johnson.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Patrick Peterson is another option, with the possibility of Marshall leaving. There's very, very little CB depth behind Gamble/Marshall/Munnerlyn. 

Bowers, too. Carolina has solid, young DE's, though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm a big Patrick Peterson fan, but I'm not sure he's quite number one overall. He should be a solid CB in the NFL though. He's absolutely top 5.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The Broncos will be PISSED if Carolina take a Corner.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Even if Carolina takes Peterson, there's still Amukamara, who probably the better pure corner.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

They'd still be pissed for them limiting their options though and I'd lol. They don't want someone else deciding what corner they take.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

They're both top 10 picks and Denver should be happy with whichever one they get. But yeah, with Champ possibly leaving and Cox facing jail time, they could use as many options as possible.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Why the fuck would anyone take a WR that high?


Cause sometimes they are named Calvin Johnson...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Lions don't count. They drafted WR's as first picks for a decade (hyperbole) and then became the only team to go 0-16 in NFL history.

Calvin Johnson is great, there is no question.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

WWF said:


> Why would anyone want to go to San Fran? You guys are getting McNabb (lmao).


Rather have Mcnabb then Alex or Troy Smith.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WWF said:


> They're both top 10 picks and Denver should be happy with whichever one they get. But yeah, with Champ possibly leaving and Cox facing jail time, they could use as many options as possible.


I wouldn't be surprised if they take corners round 1 and 2.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Lions don't count. They drafted WR's as first picks for a decade (hyperbole) and then became the only team to go 0-16 in NFL history.
> 
> Calvin Johnson is great, there is no question.


To be fair, Roy Williams _was_ a Pro Bowler, and Calvin was finally elected to the Pro Bowl this year. Plus Mike Williams is having a great turnaround season in Seattle. Charles Rogers was the only bust.

Ok, I can't keep going. Drafting all of those WR's is downright retarded. While I think AJ will be an absolute stud, the Panthers better try to trade down if they wanna get him. No rookie WR is worth the kind of money he'd be getting. End of story.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He's still projected to be a top 3 to 4 pick so I can't see them wanting to trade down that much. Like I said, I really can't see them being interested in anyone other than Luck, Green and Fairley. If Luck doesn't declare then yes, they may look to move down but who is going to be that adamant to move up? 

Denver - will quite happily draft the best CB available with their first pick

Cincinnati - They want AJ Green and I think they'd take him anywhere so there's no way Carolina will trade Cincinnati the first pick if they want Green as well

Bills - whoever they want will likely still be available when the draft and if it's not it's because Carolina took him so Carolina won't trade down with Buffalo because they'll be wanting the same player.

Arizona - Eeeek, this one just scares me if I'm a Panthers fan. First of all, I don't see Arizona being that interested unless they are able to trade up to get Luck but that doesn't really seem possible. Arizona is going to draft someone on defence I would say and sign/trade for a veteran quarterback. If Carolina is trading down with Arizona whoever they want will have already been taken I would say. 

Not sure who else is worth considering. 

Carolina needs a difference maker for next year. They aren't going to trade down out of the top 5.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised if Carolina decides to stick with Clauson for another year. even though he's been pretty bad.IF Luck does declare and Carolina doesn't take him, Almost no way he falls past the Bills. I don't even know who their qb is.

I just read a mock draft, and if Cam Newton declares they had him going to the 49ers, not sure how i feel about this.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

mock drafts overrate quarterbacks


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

If Luck declares he's going to Carolina. I don't know why he would stay especially if Harbaugh is jumping ship to the NFL. After seeing what happened to Locker, his stock cannot be any higher. Unless he really doesn't want to go the Panthers, I think he's coming out. 

With Fitzgerald wanting out of Zona I wonder if a blockbuster deal with Philly could be worked out. Maybe Fitz for Kolb/Maclin/2nd or 3rd round pick. Fitzgerald and Jackson the same team would be scary plus Zona gets their QB and a very good WR in return and good shot landing AJ Green. All depends on Cincy though, I could see them taking Green with Ochocinco and TO being gone.

If anybody needs to trade down it's Denver. If they trade within the top 10, at worst they would still land Amukamara and get extra draft picks. They need a ton of help on D.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Denver isn't trading down.


We're taking Petersen, I'd be happy trading Lloyd for a 1st Round pick tbh, He's coming off a monster year, we already have two good receivers in Gaffney & Royal plus rookie Thomas who hopefully can come through in his sophomore season. I don't see Lloyd repeating plus we need to get younger and another 1st rounder helps us.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

a 1st round pick for Brandon Lloyd? He's having a great year but i cant imagine any team giving up that high of a pick for the guy..


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Lions about to get that fourth victory in a row to close off the season on a high note.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Yep, I think the Lions are a lock this week. Ford Field is probably going to be nuts today, like ive always told people outside of MI...this is a football town, not hockey. Theyve won 3 in a row and people are jumping up and down like we're going to the playoffs.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

LOL come on, every town is a football town, we're definitely a Hockey Town.










But yeah we do get pretty stoked when the Lions actually do decent. I'm a Pistons fan above all else though.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Polamalu is playing


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Btw, apparently the 49ers are going after Jim Harbaugh. I think if he goes with an NFL team, Luck will enroll and that team will take him.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Barry_Darsow said:


> a 1st round pick for Brandon Lloyd? He's having a great year but i cant imagine any team giving up that high of a pick for the guy..


He's one of the best Wide Receivers this season, A low 1st rounder from a team looking for a wide receiver then yea I could see a 1st rounder.


Bears could use a WR, so could Chiefs opposite Bowe.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think Minnesota will actually win today but I don't give a fuck about that game I want the BEARS vs PACKERS game already.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

MetalX said:


> He's one of the best Wide Receivers this season, A low 1st rounder from a team looking for a wide receiver then yea I could see a 1st rounder.
> 
> 
> Bears could use a WR, so could Chiefs opposite Bowe.


But he also comes with a red flag in the form of a being of a potential fluke. This is a guy who had a couple decent seasons but for the most part did basically jack for what, 6 years? Then he joins a new team under pass happy McDaniels' system and comes to life. Hell even Jabar Gaffney has played well there, and he definitely isnt good. Teams are going to be skeptical about what he's going to bring to them. Someone would be foolish to give up a 1st rounder.

By the way, Lloyd played in Chicago a couple years ago and sucked. They'd be the last team who'd now give up a 1st to get him back.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bears vs. Packers is the the game of the day for sure.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

DH said:


> Btw, apparently the 49ers are going after Jim Harbaugh. I think if he goes with an NFL team, Luck will enroll and that team will take him.


if luck enters he wouldn't drop that far. he's being hyped as the best qb prospect since peyton manning.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Barry_Darsow said:


> But he also comes with a red flag in the form of a being of a potential fluke. This is a guy who had a couple decent seasons but for the most part did basically jack for what, 6 years? Then he joins a new team under pass happy McDaniels' system and comes to life. Hell even Jabar Gaffney has played well there, and he definitely isnt good. Teams are going to be skeptical about what he's going to bring to them. Someone would be foolish to give up a 1st rounder.
> 
> By the way, Lloyd played in Chicago a couple years ago and sucked. They'd be the last team who'd now give up a 1st to get him back.


Didn't know he played in Chicago, I've only been an avid follower for the past 3 years so forgive me.

I'd still say he could be paired up well with the Kansas City Chiefs though, they probably won't give a first rounder to Denver but 2nd & 3rd is a good possibility.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

TROY. I hope the browns try to make this a game.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Browns looking bad early.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Mike Wallace going to be a huge deep threat in the playoffs with Polamalu ballhawking.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

DH said:


> Browns looking bad early.


Whats new?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Cleveland needs to draft some receivers for McCoy if they want to make him into there future QB.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I loved Reed. Already has 1 INT today. His 20th INT against the AFC North teams.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I think Palmers should go ahead and just retire.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Pretty fucking annoyed I get stuck with Steelers/Browns and won't be able to see Favre's last game. But fuck it, at least I've got Buccs/Saints, which I wanted to see the most anyways. 

Not getting Packers/Bears either because of COURSE they would show the meaningless Cowboys game in my area instead just because it's the Cowboys. But w/e... doubt the Bears are going to show their hand anyways. They'll probably just let the Packers walk in to the playoffs, not sure why they would care anyways.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Favre is not in the game. http://blogs.nfl.com/2011/01/02/fav...rfeed&utm_medium=twitter&module=breaking_news

I'm a fan of Devin McCourty.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow, that's fucked up Favre doesn't play one more game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He wasn't cleared apparently. 

Nothing really surprising with the scores so far.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

As a Vikings fan, and a Favre fan since like '95, I really prefer him going out with injury to on his own feet.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If Favre isn't playing (for historical reasons) I have no interest in watching that game.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Woodhead has a head injury, and I don't think he will be back in the game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

lololol at Polamalu's timed superman drive. If he had got the sack there I would have fallen out of my chair.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I expected a lot more out of Kansas City. They should be playing like a playoff team against Oakland, but Raider Nation doesn't seem to be lying down for them. 

Are the Ravens playing their starters? Kinda surprised Cincy's giving them such a hard time.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Ray Lewis with the fumble, should turn the tide in the game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Matt Ryan looks like he'll have a crazy fantasy game today.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

OUCH @ the Saints fumble. That's why you don't play in Dallas anymore, Julius Jones. 

Way to let the Buccs off the hook.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

JM said:


> Matt Ryan looks like he'll have a crazy fantasy game today.


Too bad fantasy season is over.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The fantasy playoffs don't finish up today? I haven't played fantasy football in years.

Touchdown Steelers.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm supprised the Patriots don't have 50 points by now.

looks like Bill has taken brady out of the game now.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Cerbs said:


> I expected a lot more out of Kansas City. They should be playing like a playoff team against Oakland, but Raider Nation doesn't seem to be lying down for them.
> 
> Are the Ravens playing their starters? Kinda surprised Cincy's giving them such a hard time.


yeah, they thought they had a chance at the division. game would be tied if people don't miss 29 yard field goals.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Big fail by the Saints to let the Bucs take the lead.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice throw from Freeman.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

JM said:


> The fantasy playoffs don't finish up today? I haven't played fantasy football in years.
> 
> Touchdown Steelers.


nfl.com finishes Week 16.


Most do too, I expect some to still be going but it's a minority.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh boy. MrMister's not going to like this http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...-sherman-also-interviewed?module=HP_headlines Not sure how I feel about it either. 

TD BUCCS! Need to get BLOUNT more involved in the game. I'm pulling for Tampa Bay to upset the Saints and the Packers to lose.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm behind the Saints for this one. As for the Packers game, jeez I don't know.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Another TD for the Steelers. Let the substitutions begin.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Shock said:


> I'm behind the Saints for this one. As for the Packers game, jeez I don't know.


I'm pretty certain you guys will be fine. If Chicago is smart (which is honestly highly subject to opinion) they'll rest Cutler after the first half. I can't imagine why they would show their hand just to keep you guys out of the playoffs. That would be unbelievably stupid.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Another INT for McCoy. This game is getting ugly. 

TD for Detroit. Ford Field going CRAZY. If only they could ever get in the playoffs again this century.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Honestly Chicago should just rest there best players, Cutler/Forte/Hester/Peppers/Urlacher/Briggs to name a few.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

The Buccs are for real right now. Freeman's having a really good game and Blount's starting to get his wheels going. Say what you want about Blount's reputation, but that guy is a fucking monster.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Man, Cleveland sucks right now all year.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

How come the Lions have been doing well lately? It all started when they beat the Packers and they've been doing good since.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Great TD by Edelman. 99 yards?! Damn!


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

bengals are so awful


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

JM said:


> Man, Cleveland sucks right now all year *all the time*.


Yeah....


Fucking Buccs. What the hell was that shit. Do NOT tell me they just gave it back to Brees at midfield in a two-minute drill. :cuss:


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Ed Reed with 4 INT's in the last 2 games. The ultimate ballhawk.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

ahahaha ya all the time works too. So many holes, who even knows where to start to improve this team.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

The one thing I'll give the Browns is they manage to somehow upset the Super Bowl champion every year (like the past 4 years in a row I believe), but I absolutely despise that city and that organization. I was SO mad when McCoy was drafted by them. 


INT BREES! There we go. Take that momentum into halftime, Tampa Bay. After that meltdown on the last series, fuck trying to do anything with 40 secs left.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

At least they didn't draft another first round fail and instead drafted a QB in the 3rd round.

That INT really sucked for Brees. Moore just tripped over his own feet and feel right as the pass was coming to him. It's shocking to hear he's thrown 22 INTs this year.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Shock said:


> How come the Lions have been doing well lately? It all started when they beat the Packers and they've been doing good since.


Detroit's a good team. If they had Stafford all year, they would be in the wild card race right now.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

@JM - Well your Steelers have raped the Browns beyond recognition, I guess Baltimore might as well pull their starters too. I'm actually surprised they're still showing the Steelers game in my area considering it couldn't be any more _over_.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah it's still on here as well. There rarely change what game they are showing though so I don't expect that to happen. Steelers will pull a bunch of people to start the second half I'm sure. They should anyway. Even though it would be amusing to see how bad of a score they can make this.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Ed Reed is an absolute beast. Best Safety in league easily.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pats are in RAPE mode right now.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Mr.King said:


> Ed Reed is an absolute beast. Best Safety in league easily.


Best Free Safety. Polamalu's the Best Strong Safety. I don't think you can determine which one is better since they're both so good and so valuable.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

The NFL on Fox theme is so uplifting. I should use it as my alarm to motivate me every morning.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I guess the Steelers aren't going to rest some bodies (on offence anyway). This better not lead to some injuries.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

DH said:


> Best Free Safety. Polamalu's the Best Strong Safety. I don't think you can determine which one is better since they're both so good and so valuable.


They both are so valuable.

Ed Reed 8 interceptions in 9 games.

Troy polamalu 6 Interceptions in 13 games.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Had to work during the first half but had the Steelers/Browns game on in the background.

LOL'd when Troy INT'ed the second play of the game. Saints/Bucs is good stuff so far. At least it sounds to be.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Purple Kisses said:


> Pats are in RAPE mode right now.


:lmao They've been in RAPE mode since getting owned by the Browns. I'm pretty sure that ruined Brady's life, so he's dead set on ruining everyone else's now. 


This game in New Orleans just picked up. Let's go Freeman, don't fuck it up this time.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I want Blount to hurdle another fool. C'mon Blount you 240 lb badass.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


>


I'm in game mode now. Hopefully the Packers are too later.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> I want Blount to hurdle another fool. C'mon Blount you 240 lb badass.


THEN PUNCH HIM AFTER THE GAME! :evil:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

YES! HURDLE THEN KO!

I need KC to not let Oakland score and score 4 points. Two safeties. It's possible.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This Pats game is hilarious.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah I wish I could see that 38-0 rapefest going down in NE right now. The best part about it is the Pats are literally playing for NOTHING right now. I guess you could say the Dolphins are too, but fuck man, at least TRY to end your season with some pride. 



MrMister said:


> YES! HURDLE THEN KO!
> 
> I need KC to not let Oakland score and score 4 points. Two safeties. It's possible.


3rd Saints turnover now. You can bet your ass Blount is coming for some motherfuckers now. 

As for the 2 safeties... maybe if the Raiders still had Jamarcus


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HOLY SHIT! Freeman is kinda a badass.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Holy FUCK at that touchdown! :lmao 

I'll be fucking pissed if the Buccs lose now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bucs deserve to be on the playoffs on that TD alone.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

They really need to get their shit together on offense though. They're actually kinda lucky the Saints are playing so gosh awful right now. Taking them WAY too long to get set on offense and it's gonna bite them in the ass again like it did right before halftime if they don't get it fixed.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Falcons are also in RAPE mode.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I find it funny that Bill is saying fuck the FG lets just keep going for it on 4th down because they are up by 38.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Might as well, I mean there isn't a team in the NFL that is playing for less than the Bills.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Green Ellis 1000 Yards on the Season.


First player with 1000 Rushing Yards in New England since 2004.

Part of the reason for there success this season, they got a dangerous running game now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Balance + Brady = you're fucked.

Ravens are having all kinds of trouble with the Bengals right now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cerbs said:


> Might as well, I mean there isn't a team in the NFL that is playing for less than the Bills.


I'm talking about Bill Belichick not the Bills.

if only Peyton had some Balance.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Buccaneers fans have an offense they can be proud of with Freeman, Williams & Blount.

They also got a great Tight End in Winslow I like this team hope they get in. I like Rodgers too so wouldn't mind either them or the Packers, Fuck the Giants.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Purple Kisses said:


> I'm talking about Bill Belichick not the Bills.
> 
> if only Peyton had some Balance.


Yeah well the Pats are probably playing for the second least right behind the Bills... for a totally different reason of course


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Jesus, Raiders are beating Kansas City without McFadden.

They got a good run game over there with Bush/McFadden.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LOL at the Vikings. I'm kinda sad its the last time I can say that for about 9 months.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Not necessarily. They could always provide some lol's at the draft.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> Not necessarily. They could always provide some lol's at the draft.


With the 14th pick the Minnesota Vikings...pass?! WTF?

Freeman just made a really stupid decision. He's lost his badass status with me.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

God dammit, Blount :no: 


ANOTHER swing in momentum. Saints coming back... with backup QB...

EDIT: Oh fuck, that's Chase Daniel? So that's what happened to him......


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Good point Jessica.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Blount should've never touched the ball there. That shit's on Freeman for panicking.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

what happen to Brees.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister said:


> With the 14th pick the Minnesota Vikings...pass?! WTF?
> 
> Freeman just made a really stupid decision. He's lost his badass status with me.


Hahaha maybe not that stupid but ya.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So KC gets beat the fuck up at home by their bitterest rival and will lose the 3 seed after Indy wins today. Not the optimal entrance into the playoffs. I'm smelling one and done for KC.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Carson Palmer turnover with less than 2 minutes left. Not really surprised at all.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dolphins finally get a touchdown with 2:11 left on the clock


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Buccs just made it a 2-score lead. They're in the playoffs with a GB loss (doubt that will happen, but w/e)


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Mr.King said:


> They both are so valuable.
> 
> Ed Reed 8 interceptions in 9 games.
> 
> Troy polamalu 6 Interceptions in 13 games.


Polamalu has 7 now. And Polamalu blitzes a hell of a lot, too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cerbs said:


> Buccs just made it a 2-score lead. They're in the playoffs with a GB loss (doubt that will happen, but w/e)


Bucs need Giants to lose too I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

The fuck? The GIANTS still have playoff hope? Aw, fuck that. Those fuckers don't deserve the playoffs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The only thing I could see is the Bears playing it straight because they'd rather have the inexperienced Bucs in the playoffs instead of the Packers. Don't really see them caring enough to risk injury though. Giants in the playoffs would be awful. Not as bad as the Seahawks getting in but ya.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Well the Bucs got there win, now we gotta hope the Packers & Giants lose.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks like the Packers _have_ to win then.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sexy Rexy is gonna kill the Giants :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Purple Kisses said:


> Sexy Rexy is gonna kill the Giants :side:


I hope so.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Shock said:


> Looks like the Packers _have_ to win then.


The Packers have to lose!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I hope Peyton does more bootleg runs.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Horrible way to end the year... Don't think Mangini should be fired but it's inevitable now.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm pulling for the Redskins for probably the first time in my life. I really don't care if the Packers win or not, though I would definitely like to see the Buccs get in because of all the strides they've taken this year improving their team. 

But NO WAY IN HELL do I want to see the fucking Giants get in. Especially because of how pitiful Eli Manning has played this season, they are a JOKE.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I Miss Marvin Harrison


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I think it's safe to say the cowboys won't be achieving anything in life in the near future.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> I Miss Marvin Harrison


We can tell that by your sig. :side:

Dammit, Donald!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ Randy Moss


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Really wish I had the Green Bay game. Neither one of these teams give a fuck about winning. And frankly, I've seen enough of McGee already.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Damn, almost got a pick. Good that we've got it back now though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Purple Kisses said:


> I Miss Marvin Harrison


I miss Dallas Clark and Austin Collie. No idea why you miss Harrison.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Well done, Jordy.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Fuck SAKE this game is boring.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Rodgers just isn't the threat on his feet that PEYTON is.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cerbs check your PM's.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Tebow is so cool.

TD to Lloyd.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Stupid Forte.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

tough position for the Bears to be in.

resting your starters for 3 weeks is a long time in the NFL. I believe they did 5 years, and then were consequently eliminated by the PAnthers.

I think playing the starters today is the right decision. But someone important gets hurt, they'll get killed in the media.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

nice to have Joseph Addai back but I still don't trust him.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Shock said:


> How come the Lions have been doing well lately? It all started when they beat the Packers and they've been doing good since.


They've finally figured out how to win games. They're 13-3 against the spread which, while not meaning anything, means that they've been close in pretty much every game they've been in. They've deserved all 6 of their wins. Will it hurt their draft position? Yeah. Their 2 most coveted prospects (Peterson and Amukamura) will more then likely be gone by the time they're up, but it's always great to see them get some wins. It's clear they're moving forward and hopefully, if Stafford can stay healthy next year, they'll be in playoff contention.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

watch the lions go 10-6 next year :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Purple Kisses said:


> nice to have Joseph Addai back but I still don't trust him.


Trust him with what? He can block, he's an average runner, and a good receiver. He does everything and fits the Colts perfectly.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He's a fucking horrible running back ^

-----

Somewhat excited for Rams/Seahawks tonight. Sounds quite odd to say that. 



MetalX said:


> Denver isn't trading down.
> 
> 
> We're taking Petersen, I'd be happy trading Lloyd for a 1st Round pick tbh, He's coming off a monster year, we already have two good receivers in Gaffney & Royal plus rookie Thomas who hopefully can come through in his sophomore season. I don't see Lloyd repeating plus we need to get younger and another 1st rounder helps us.


LMAO


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't want an average runner, he can be the second running back or when they just want to pass because he can block.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

if matt stafford can stay healthy, the lions might have something going.

they'll be good eventually. you cant suck forever in the nfl.

unless you're the niners. or texans. or raiders. or redskins. or browns. or bills.

but hey, that's it.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Grossman sucks.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

3rd and 21. Great.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

You are correct, perucho. 

BUT NOT AS MUCH AS DONOVAN MCNABB ACCORDING TO SHANAHAN~!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> if matt stafford can stay healthy, the lions might have something going.
> 
> they'll be good eventually. you cant suck forever in the nfl.
> 
> ...


Just wait till Al Davis dies, which should be momentarily.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Cerbs said:


> You are correct, perucho.
> 
> BUT NOT AS MUCH AS DONOVAN MCNABB ACCORDING TO SHANAHAN~!


Nope, Grossman is just better when they want to score points apparently. Any other time McNabb is the man. Pretty sure this is something like what Shanahan said.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

This Packers/Bears game is boring. Maybe I'll just watch the Packers/Giants game from last week instead. That'll never get boring.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Oakland's going to throw a parade when Al Davis croaks. Actually probably not, but they should...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

WWF said:


> He's a fucking horrible running back ^


For the Colts he fits perfectly, which was my point. He averages around 4 yards per carry, that seems pretty average to me. 



Purple Kisses said:


> I don't want an average runner, he can be the second running back or when they just want to pass because he can block.


So you want a star running back? How exactly do we afford one with a player like Manning and our other star players needing to get paid?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Forte's been great so far, unfortunately.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Cutler starting to make some plays now. Look out Packer fans.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Shock said:


> This Packers/Bears game is boring. Maybe I'll just watch the Packers/Giants game from last week instead. That'll never get boring.


Fuck, try watching the Dallas game. It's been nearly a decade since a Cowboys game put me to sleep like this. 

Luckily PK bailed me out, so I'm watching Packers now. This is a thousand times better than what I was watching.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Jacksonville's getting run all over.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

bears not looking too bad right now.

packers better get it going, otherwise, they're going golfing next week.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

get rid of Anthony E. Gonzalez when was the last time he played a whole game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DH said:


> Jacksonville's getting run all over.


Not having MJD & Garrard can do that to ya.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

poor jaguars.

such a chokejob.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, nice tackle from Collins.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

How do MJD and Garrard make a difference for the defense? They are actually getting RUN all over on the defensive side. 

Colts need to get rid of both Gonzalez and Sanders, Sanders can't even play half a game before getting injuried.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WWF said:


> Not having MJD & Garrard can do that to ya.


I believe he's referring to their lack of run defence.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Damn, Cutler just took a big shot. Chi Town might want to think about getting him out of there.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Colts need to get rid of both Gonzalez and Sanders, Sanders can't even play half a game before getting injuried.


See thats Running Back money.

I would not mind seeing Cutler die.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Thought it was a reference to them getting their ass kicked.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WWF said:


> Not having MJD & Garrard can do that to ya.


Get on MSN [email protected]


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WWF said:


> Thought it was a reference to them getting their ass kicked.


It's a one score game now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Colts better sign Reggie for next year, I want one of the Panthers RB's.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DeAngelo's a free agent ^

-----

Really hope Green Bay & the Giants lose. 



DH said:


> Get on MSN [email protected]


I'm good.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

There is no way they're letting Reggie get away from them, I think they also have to sign Mathis. I'd rather have a lockdown corner than a great running back right now or someone that creates turnovers on the defense side of the ball. That's what Sanders brought, but he'll likely be traded soon unless Colts want to continue having him on their IR every year.

Bucs really deserve to get in the playoffs this year, they'be played great football with one of the youngest teams in the NFL and Josh Freeman has played out of his mind some with Blount, and their defense has done well.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> Colts better sign Reggie for next year, I want one of the Panthers RB's.


That's an odd sentence.

And you guys can't afford Peyton, Reggie, and Williams.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Troy Aikman can seriously annoy the living piss out of me sometimes. His "holier than thou" attitude about quarterbacks really gets under my skin. "Not impressed" with Aaron Rodgers, "just doing what he's supposed to"? REALLY, Troy?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cerbs said:


> Troy Aikman can seriously annoy the living piss out of me sometimes. His "holier than thou" attitude about quarterbacks really gets under my skin. "Not impressed" with Aaron Rodgers, "just doing what he's supposed to"? REALLY, Troy?


Three rings dude. Troy knows what he's talking about...:side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Thank god for Reggie Wayne.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DH said:


> That's an odd sentence.
> 
> And you guys can't afford Peyton, Reggie, and Williams.


I know, I know


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jacksonville doesn't seem too willing to let Edwards do anything with the football :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

It helps when their running backs are destroying Houston's defense like Houston's backs are destroying them.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

Cerbs said:


> Troy Aikman can seriously annoy the living piss out of me sometimes. His "holier than thou" attitude about quarterbacks really gets under my skin. "Not impressed" with Aaron Rodgers, "just doing what he's supposed to"? REALLY, Troy?


Um...score a touchdown?

Generally when you can't do that in the first two quarters you aren't doing too hot.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Three rings dude. Troy knows what he's talking about...:side:


Maybe so but he's conceited as fuck. He was saying the exact same crap about Romo last season when Romo was a total stud. As if Troy is the be all end all of NFL quarterback. Fucking please.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

First throw in who knows how many plays and Edwards gets them a touchdown. It's good to keep the defence off guard with a throw every once in a while lolol. Can't help but root for the Jags here.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fuckin Texans, can't do anything right.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Colts control their own destiny. Can't blame the Texans or anyone but themselves if they don't get in the playoffs.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FUCK! IF HE WOULD OF MADE THAT.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Then it would have been called back because of the flag.

I'll lol if Texans lose to the Jags when they don't even have their starting QB and HB. Losing to Trent Edwards is an embarrassment to any team, if he's not good enough to be on the Bills you know he sucks.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

The Imperfect said:


> Um...score a touchdown?
> 
> Generally when you can't do that in the first two quarters you aren't doing too hot.


The Bears D is playing to win this game though. The Bears aren't resting anyone right now and the D has been unquestionably solid all year (except against New England lololol). That's not a knock on Rodgers as much as it's props to the Bears.

I couldn't tell you why Chicago's playing to win, but my guess is they don't want to see Green Bay in the playoffs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Redskins get a TD to get the hopes of Bucs fans back up.



Cerbs said:


> I couldn't tell you why Chicago's playing to win, but my guess is they don't want to see Green Bay in the playoffs.


Yep, which is what I suggested earlier today. The Bucs are a much more favorable playoff match-up.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Would've been impressive had Bironas made a 61 yarder. 

Would've been funny if the miss went back for a TD.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

so if the Colts win they play the Jets next week.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No one wants to see Green Bay in the playoffs. Except *******.


*******!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

McQueen said:


> No one wants to see Green Bay in the playoffs. Except *******.
> 
> 
> *******!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

> Redskins get a TD to get the hopes of Bucs fans back up.


Im not that optimistic since 2 teams have to lose for my Bucs to get in, but my hopes are not dashed.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey, as long as I get to see Michael Vick in Atlanta, I couldn't give a fuck what else happens. 

So since ATL is #1 seed and Philly is #3 seed, does that mean Philly goes to ATL for the divisional round (assuming they win the wildcard), or would they both have to make it to the conference championship?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

They would both need to make the conference finals I do believe.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Anyone know what that song was that CBS just played with their quick 1st half highlights?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Conference championship. Bears would play Philly if Philly wins wildcard.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Cerbs said:


> Hey, as long as I get to see Michael Vick in Atlanta, I couldn't give a fuck what else happens.
> 
> So since ATL is #1 seed and Philly is #3 seed, does that mean Philly goes to ATL for the divisional round (assuming they win the wildcard), or would they both have to make it to the conference championship?


There's no way ATL can play the 3 seed in the divisional round. 

But NFC Championship game is possible.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I want to punch Pierre Garçon in the head sometimes.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Busbrain1 said:


> Anyone know what that song was that CBS just played with their quick 1st half highlights?


I should probably mention the game, it was the Colts/Titans right before the second half got underway.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I have been waiting for this Packers/Bears game all week, but this has not lived up to my expectations at all.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

AHHHHHHH Rodgers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Touchdown Titans. UHHHHHHH OHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Charles Tillman is the man.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> AHHHHHHH Rodgers.


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

So we're shutting down CJ but we can't stop the Titan's passing game? Really?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TD Titans :no:


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I missed that Tillman run because hardly anything in this game has caught my attention, but just saw it. He is the man indeed. The man that we must stop!

The decision stands? 

EDIT: 3rd and 19 for Bears. Sounds good on paper.

EDIT 2: YES, INTERCEPTION!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cortland Finnegan is a bitch.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cerbs said:


> Hey, as long as I get to see Michael Vick in Atlanta, I couldn't give a fuck what else happens.
> 
> So since ATL is #1 seed and Philly is #3 seed, does that mean Philly goes to ATL for the divisional round (assuming they win the wildcard), or would they both have to make it to the conference championship?


The lowest remaining seed will play at Atlanta. So it's impossible that Philly will go to Atlanta in the divisional round.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah he is.

Bears O-Line is pretty embarrassing

Dammit Cutler.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Beautiful throw by Manning for a TD.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pierre Garçon finally does something right.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> Cortland Finnegan is a bitch.


I started not liking him after that fight with Andre in the Texans game a few weeks ago. Andre had his number.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

That call on the Moss catch is hilarious :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

That was not a catch. His right foot was in the air the whole time.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I smell TD coming up.

Damnit, Brandon. Could've ran into end zone if he didn't drop it.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

CJ in open space = Touchdown. Colts should've been on top of that imo.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I smell lost yardage.

Nice Red Zone D.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

WTF was that, Packers?

And the Titans refuse to die...,bastards.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

What a waste. FG isn't good enough, should have got a TD.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Our pass rush isn't getting there giving Collins way too much time.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

is Freeney even doing to spin move.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Our pass rush isn't getting there giving Collins way too much time.


Your Pro Bowler defensive ends are going up against Pro Bowl Tackles so it's definitely helped Collins.

And regardless of CJ's numbers, teams are always going to keep him in mind when he's in the game.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

We need to stop letting them get through like that. Manning ran through us too easily.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Game is getting away from Jacksonville now. Shame. Colts certainly aren't doing enough to keep matters in their hands.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

SACK!

By Former Miami Dolphins LB Eric Walden


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I will laugh if Jacksonville wins the game by hail mary again.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I love you Greg Jennings.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Good Ol' Jennings, now just run it on 1st and goal plz.

maybe not


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

YES!!! TOUCHDOWN!!!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Great pass from Rodgers. 

...

Touchdown Green Bay on the play action.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I saw this play one time this year when they had Freeney and Mathis on the same side, they should do that again.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

3 and out again for the Bears. 

Starting on our 47. Nice place to be.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

We're in no matter what now. I'm assuming Edwards can't lead a 4th comeback, but it is the Texans defense so who knows.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Jaguars are done.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jay Cutler is so shitty.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Arian Foster is a beast.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF said:


> Jay Cutler is so shitty.


I like how he takes twice as many steps on a drop back than it's supposed to be. If it's a five step drop, he takes ten smaller steps. He's also a back foot thrower and is almost Grossman like (unleash the dragon) in his decision to throw into triple coverage.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

3rd and 15 doesn't make me feel confident that we can get a 1st down.

EDIT: Came close, good effort Jordy, I think he should have tried going down the middle instead of going to the outside near Jennings though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I have a hard time believing that the Colts have any shot of making it past the wildcard week this year. They are having a hard enough time with a team that's playing for nothing. They'll be playing the Jets next week who just seem to want games far more than that Colts. Same with the Chiefs facing the Ravens.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Not fair that the Bucs arent going to the playoffs.

Stupid redskins fumbling.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMister said:


> I like how he takes twice as many steps on a drop back than it's supposed to be. If it's a five step drop, he takes ten smaller steps. He's also a back foot thrower and is almost Grossman like (unleash the dragon) in his decision to throw into triple coverage.


Yeah, his footwork is the main thing. His is the worst in the league. Everyone's is better. I mean EVERYONE. Jimmy Clausen, John Skelton, Stephen McGee, umm...everyone. His decision making is indeed horrible, as well. He's got the biggest arm in the NFL, but Jesus, use it smartly.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I miss Dallas Clark.

How is Cutler not dead yet.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Cutler needs to be pulled before he gets a concussion.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Very surprised Cutler got rid of that one. But, he was down anyway.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok, so Green Bay will be in the playoffs. Fuck. GB vs. Philly in round 1. I'm hoping they both eliminate themselves somehow, some way.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

JM said:


> I have a hard time believing that the Colts have any shot of making it past the wildcard week this year. They are having a hard enough time with a team that's playing for nothing. They'll be playing the Jets next week who just seem to want games far more than that Colts. Same with the Chiefs facing the Ravens.


I have a hard time believing that the Jets will beat us unless Manning throws 4 picks. That goes for any team in the playoffs. Most of our loses this year came because of too many turnovers by Manning.

The Titans are playing hard even though they have nothing for play for.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

rematch of the 1st game of the season, should be fun.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Why are the Niners so inconsistent?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I have a hard time believing that the Jets will beat us unless Manning throws 4 picks. That goes for any team in the playoffs. Most of our loses this year came because of too many turnovers by Manning.
> 
> The Titans are playing hard even though they have nothing for play for.


The point is though, you have a team that's not very talented beyond CJ and they are playing you tough with nothing to play for. Next week you'll be playing a talented team in a game with the season on the line. You can only expect the Jets to play even harder. This Colts team is not that great.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I like how no one is watching the 49ers/Cardinals game, the score is 31-7 49ers.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DH said:


> Why are the Niners so inconsistent?


That is one team I don't understand at all. Singletary didn't either. Pretty sure no one does.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Great catch from Bush, haven't seen Forte do much for a while in this game which can only be positive.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

SKINS


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DH said:


> Why are the Niners so inconsistent?


Inconsistent QB play = Inconsistent team play


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Garçon is a fuck head.

that was a silly play.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Congrats to Blount btw on rushing for 1000 yards. Pretty impressive for an undrafted rookie.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Niners problems with consistency are beyond just the QB. But that is a big part of it.



DH said:


> Congrats to Blount btw on rushing for 1000 yards. Pretty impressive for an undrafted rookie.


He also was only named the starter in Week 11.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Bucs are the 1st team since the merger to start 10 rookies and have a winning record.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Young Bucs is such a clever name. 


Mike Williams set their franchise record for most TD catches in a season with 11 on that great play on 4th down today.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Future is bright in Tampa for sure. Didn't know that about the rookies. I knew they were the youngest team in the NFL though. Jealous.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Foster is over 1600 rushing yards on the season. What a beast.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd like to know his total yards from scrimmage. He's gotta be hovering around/over 2k. He's a threat catching the ball too.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks like the Packers are going to pull this off. I'm happy for them, although I'm disappointed Tampa Bay won't be in. 

And Chicago just became the team I want to see get beaten in the playoffs. Hopefully the Eagles knock them off in the divisional round. The way they showed how clearly afraid of the Packers they are is fucking hilarious and pathetic.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Bad blunder there by Rhodes. 

DUH DUH DUH


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Turnover Colts. Start thanking the Texans Colt fans, seems you have a LIMP.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PACKERS~!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

YES! THANK YOU NICK COLLINS


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

YES! YES! YES! YES! May have been a pretty boring game, but all that matters is the result.

EDIT: Was expecting a post in between. :side: Sorry. Merge if need be.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

lulz Collins


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MATHIS = RAPE


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Damnit Cutler.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

EDIT: Colts win!

Come on Redskins, you can make history by putting the Giants out of the playoffs..


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bear made a mistake, You do not want to see that Packer team in the playoff


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

COLTS WIN~!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Colts win. 

Best of luck to them against a good team come next week.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Today was a good day


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Fuck you, Grossman.

Giants are in the Playoffs..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

No, the Giants are not in the playoffs...


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

No Giants didn't make it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas can barely beat Philly's 2nd teamers.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Philly/Packers next week, lets just hope its not a repeat of the Packers wild card game from last year.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Green Winner, Red I Don't?

Green Bay Packers vs Philadelphia Eagles
New Orleans Saints vs St. Louis Rams/Seattle Seahawks 


New York Jets vs Indianapolis Colt
Baltimore Ravens vs Kansas City Chiefs


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jets at Colts
Ravens at Chiefs

Packers at Eagles
Saints at Rams/Seahawks (lol)


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Wait, CBSSports said that the Bucs needed both Packers and Giants to lose, and they won...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yes, the Bucs did need them both to lose. But the Giants needed the Packers to lose to get in.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hope the Jets chock next week.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

As a Ravens fan, glad that the Ravens are facing the Chiefs.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

if Denver wins this.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

@JM, I checked the standings on the CBS website., now I got it,You were right.

THANKS


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Jets beat Colts
Ravens beats Cheifs

Eagles beat Packers
Rams beat Saints


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Charmqn said:


> As a Ravens fan, glad that the Ravens are facing the Chiefs.


Chiefs are like the 2008 Miami Dolphins.

Ravens should beat them without problems.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Assuming the Rams roll tonight, I guess they'll be the team I pull for in the playoffs being the biggest underdog.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Colts beat Jets
Ravens beat Chiefs

Packers beat Eagles, though I'm hoping Vick somehow destroys them again.
Saints beat Seahawks/Rams.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Eagles
Jets
Chiefs
Rams

Fuck...Garrett will remain Dallas's coach. Generic head coach responses to follow.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

the ravens will find some way to keep the chiefs in the game


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

For once I'm hoping the Colts win. Would love nothing more then to see Sanchez blow cock and their D torched by Manning.

And hopefully Hasselbeck plays so this SNF game may be close.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

And will get beat because of it Wesson.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I will be ecstatic if the Chiefs find a way to beat the Ravens. 



Perfect Poster said:


> For once I'm hoping the Colts win. Would love nothing more then to see Sanchez blow cock and their D torched by Manning.
> 
> And hopefully Hasselbeck plays so this SNF game may be close.


He's listed as active so he'll at least be dressed. I assume he'll start.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

looking forward to seeing Sam Bradford 2night.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So Hassleback will be in the game after two series.

Or not...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fuck that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Come on St. Louis. For the credibility of the divisional system you have to win this game.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

God dammit it's Shithurst. Disappointing, even with their big pass to start it off.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> So Hassleback will be in the game after two series.
> 
> Or not...


I would really like to be able to pretend I give a shit about who wins this, but...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Whitehurst totally looks like he should be Seattle's QB.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

If he threw that pass a slit second later it would have been a pick 6. Can't really say I'm not impressed by the drive. Let's see what Bradford can do.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

JM said:


> If he threw that pass a slit second later it would have been a pick 6. Can't really say I'm not impressed by the drive. Let's see what Bradford can do.


Nothin! Although that drive was weak as well.

And BTW any time you score a touchdown on your first drive within the first couple of plays, it's generally not considered a bad start.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Of course it's not a bad start...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Ah good, I was afraid Seattle was going to jump out to a double digit lead.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

In other news the Seahawks' punter has beautiful hair.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Seattle does deserve some credit, they haven't let those blowouts the past few weeks get to them. Their D has done well these first two series.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Imperfect said:


> In other news the Seahawks' punter has beautiful hair.


Brady Level.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Seattle is a tough to play in a big game atmosphere. Rams/Bradford just need to settle down.

And you don't run an end around until you establish the run or see the defense over pursuing.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

if your name is not Steven Jackson then you should not be running the ball.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPklxYXby3g&feature=sub


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

This game is stupid for the fact that the winner gets a home game in the playoffs against one of the best teams in the NFL. Neither team will walk away with a winning record, but because the entire division is full of mediocre teams, the winner still gets a trip to the playoffs.

Do like the NBA and seed based on record, not division.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The NFL is doing just fine. No need to emulate the NBA.

You have a point though of course.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

If you do it seed-based, it takes away from division rivalries. People will argue it doesn't, but division records will be virtually useless if it goes to seeding.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

It's fine the way it is. This will be the 3rd time in so many years that the winner finishes at best 8-8. Don't mess with something that isn't broken.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

And it'll be the first time a 7-9 record gets in the playoffs if Seattle so it's not really an issue that needs addressing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It does suck that a good team like Tampa Bay is stuck home while two inferior teams play for a spot.

But yeah, like I said, the NFL is fine (save looming work stoppage, but that has nothing to do with the game itself).


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

DH said:


> If you do it seed-based, it takes away from division rivalries. People will argue it doesn't, but division records will be virtually useless if it goes to seeding.


How does it take away from division rivalries? A rivalry is a rivalry. Besides, why penalize a better team in a stronger division?

Why don't they just give the home game to the better team? Let the division winners get their playoff spot. But don't guarantee them a home game when they don't even have double digit victories.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

JM said:


> And it'll be the first time a 7-9 record gets in the playoffs if Seattle so it's not really an issue that needs addressing.


But it's not the first time a team with a worse record gets to host a playoff game. It doesn't look right at all.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> But it's not the first time a team with a worse record gets to host a playoff game. It doesn't look right at all.


Yes I do agree there. I don't really see a problem with giving the best records the home games.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

JM said:


> Yes I do agree there. I don't really see a problem with giving the best records the home games.


Yeah, me neither. I do like the added incentive of being able to have a home playoffs game if you win your division though. 

If i were to change anything i'd go with the the currewnt, win your division and you're in, but seed them by record.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

The NFL is heavily based on divisions, which is why they deserve at least a home game. You play 38% of your games within the division. You win it, you should be rewarded for doing what the NFL wants you to do - win your division.

And St. Louis missed out on a big opportunity there.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Also division wins are a big tie breaker to see who wins the division. If winning the division doesn't matter then division wins lose a lot of importance. Division games are the biggest games of the year for each team and it's part of why this game is so popular among fans.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Don't fix something that isn't broken.

There's only been 2 8-8 Teams, and of course no 7-9 Teams unless Seattle wins.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

God Seattles offense has been horrible since their first drive. Those stats are embarrassing.

I'm sure the Saints will be happy with their free bye week next week.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice run by Forsett.

21 Yards.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MetalX said:


> Don't fix something that isn't broken.
> 
> There's only been 2 8-8 Teams, and of course no 7-9 Teams unless Seattle wins.


yeah, when you have a playoff system like this, you're gonna have a few blunders like this a few times.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

TKOK™ said:


> yeah, when you have a playoff system like this, you're gonna have a few blunders like this a few times.


Yeah blunders happen but not often enough to warrant a change.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MetalX said:


> Yeah blunders happen but not often enough to warrant a change.


Yeah, I was watching NFL total access and this came out. and Dukes said "What are you going to do when something else happens you don't like". changing the playoff system after this would be like changing your pitching style every time you give up a home run.

This isn't even comparable to how the NFL changed the schedule to backload the teams schedules with division games. it was to stop teams from resting their starts late in the season, something which had happened every season for a while and no one liked.

If you're going to get rid of the importance of winning your division, might as well just get rid of division as a whole.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

wtf


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> The NFL is heavily based on divisions, which is why they deserve at least a home game. You play 38% of your games within the division. You win it, you should be rewarded for doing what the NFL wants you to do - win your division.
> 
> And St. Louis missed out on a big opportunity there.


Overall record always prevails over divisional record, tiebreakers, etc. The division winner thing is a poor excuse why a worse team should get a home game. Most of the time division winners are the better teams, either way a team who beats more teams more often should get preference over a team who is lucked out in a down year.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bradfords receivers are terrible.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That punter has Jeremy Shockey hair.

That lost time out may come back to bite them in the ass.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*wow... Bradford would like a little help.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Yeah not a good day for me.  

Also next week go Colts.  But for the playoffs I gotta go for the Ravens


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Rams receivers are some of the worst i've ever seen.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

If Seattle scores a td on this drive, it might be game over.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Damn and I wanted St. Louis to win. Oh well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bradford's got some time left.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's far from over.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh, well I don't actually care enough to watch the game I just picked them in my football picks this week.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Alright, Bradford's receivers are disgusting. St. Louis is definitely drafting a WR in the 1st.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

My god Bradford's wr's suck.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

good God, the Rams WR are absolute shit.

edit: :lmao all on the same page, apparently


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Such a terrible game. 

Whoever wins this bullshit is definitely losing next weekend anyways.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

so, check this out.

If the RAms or Seahawks win, they get the 21st pick.

If they lose, Seahawks get 8th, Rams get 15th.

If I'm seahawks, I lose. The 8th pick >>>>>>>>>>>> a blowout playoff loss.

Now, since i think the Rams can win a game, and the 15th pick isn't too great, they should continue to go for it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Seattle should've worn the neon green unis.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

15-second 3 and out. Go Seahawks. :side:

Way to milk that clock.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Brafdrod should just throw it to 11 over and over again, he actually catches the ball.

Where was he throwing that too?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

C'mon


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Totally not a first down there.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Refs totally throwing the game in Seattle's favor.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They're paying them back after they fucked them over in the Super Bowl a few years ago I guess.

And that's pretty much game over there.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ this


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> They're paying them back after they fucked them over in the Super Bowl a few years ago I guess.


Only way he made it past the first down marker is when he placed the ball there.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

That's pretty much game. 

At least Bradford should get a decent reciever in the draft.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

conspiracy ... against me.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Rams better pray he misses this feild goal if they don't make this 3rd down.

Or have a replay of that Dallas/Seahawks game where Romo fumbled the snap.

Game over.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Changing that Saints vs. Rams pick to Saints over Seahawks.

Shoulda known that a sure thing is never sure...especially considering this weird season.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Yup. Game over.

New Orleans has a late Christmas present in next week's game.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Refs must have also put butter/oil on the revceivers hands. how many drops is that now?


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Seahawks over Saints....no sarcasm


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

lol seahawks celebrating like they are a good team.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I would lol pretty hard if the UPSET OF THE CENTURY did happen but I'm pretty confident in saying that it won't. 

7-9 lolololol


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

TKOK™ said:


> lol seahawks celebrating like they are a good team.


Yeah, I facepalmed at that too.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

God this game was so horrible to watch. Sad that the Lions had only 1 less win then the NFC West winner.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

fucking niners. how could you not win this shitty division. ugh.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So the Saints LOST and then got a first round bye.

Actually I think Seattle will give the Saints a good game. Earl Thomas with the pick 6.:side:

Seriously though, Seattle is a tough place to win.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The fans were probably facepalming too. Knowing that they'd have to drag their asses to the stadium one more time to watch this pitiful team. They just hope they can make it home in time to watch a good game (Jets/Colts).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Despite Seattle being extremely mediocre, that crowd was great. They clearly rattled Bradford and the Rams.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Heck most seattle fans wnated Seattle to lose so they would get a higher draft pick.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Only thing good with that team is Earl Thomas other then that el oh el.

I'll be watching next week, I'd be happy if the UPSET OF THE CENTURY does happen. It wont but I'm hoping it does nonetheless.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

JM said:


> The fans were probably facepalming too. Knowing that they'd have to drag their asses to the stadium one more time to watch this pitiful team. They just hope they can make it home in time to watch a good game (Jets/Colts).


This is horrible logic.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So my Giants end the season with a win, but no playoff berth. Honestly, I felt like the debacle against Philly a couple weeks ago pretty much forfeited any right the Giants had to making the playoffs. We beat a division rival to close, so at least I walk away from the season with somewhat of a good taste in my mouth, but we got some major work for next year. Turnovers & Special Teams....work on it G-Men....ALOT! 

Now we have the Seattle Seahawks, a 7-9 team, lost 7 of their last 10, is a divisional championship team that will host a playoff game....WOW!!! That is kind of hilarious. Although I guess if you're a Chargers, Buccs, or Giants fan like myself, that's gotta feel like a punch in the gut, lol. Aint Football crazy?!

I'm not calling for a change to the playoff system or anything. This is just funny. Its historic!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I can honestly say I don't know a single Seattle fan (irl) so I can't say I've discussed it with one. Wouldn't be surprised if that were true though.

@WWF: Just go with it.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

I do think New Orleans will have a significantly harder time with Seattle than they would have at St Louis, only because of the home field. Going to Seattle can be a much tougher place to play at...and its not like the Saints have been consistent this season. If this is one of their mediocre efforts anything can happen (not that im picking Seattle)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Seattle is widely known for having great fans. It's easily one of the loudest stadiums in the league.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Barry_Darsow said:


> I do think New Orleans will have a significantly harder time with Seattle than they would have at St Louis, only because of the home field. Going to Seattle can be a much tougher place to play at...and its not like the Saints have been consistent this season. If this is one of their mediocre efforts anything can happen (not that im picking Seattle)


I agree. New Orleans is vastly overrated.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Chargers have no right to complain and neither do the Giants. Chargers need to start starting off the season good because it won't always work so well for you at the end of the season and hopefully this year showed them that. The Giants make themselves lose with all those turnovers they have on offense.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I wouldn't be completly blown away if Seattle won next week, i mean it is the nfl and weirder things have happened. but i wouldn't put any money on it.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Does anyone know what this song is? 


They also played this today during the Colts/Titans



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgjnBamlvDs


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Jets in Giants out LULZ. 

ESPN's Trent Dildoifer couldn't be any more wrong about the Falcons. They are stronger than any team in the NFC and NFL besides the Patriots.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Busbrain1 said:


> Does anyone know what this song is?
> 
> 
> They also played this today during the Colts/Titans
> ...


*I'm not sure but it sounds like a country song. It kinda sounds like Keith Urban actually.*


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'm not sure but it sounds like a country song. It kinda sounds like Keith Urban actually.*


Cool thanks. I like the song, and am awful at recognizing lyrics and voices. I'll try to look this up..


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'll try to look it up as well. I recognize the song but the artist or title just isn't coming to me yet.*


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'll try to look it up as well. I recognize the song but the artist or title just isn't coming to me yet.*


If you find it and let me know, that'd be great. The Shazam on my iPhone isn't picking it up. I even held it on my TV and it didn't work. So I recorded it and figured I'd eventually post it. I forgot about the song until seeing it today during the Colts/Titans.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Do you know what the lyrics say?

I absolutely know the song I just can't place it without the lyrics.*


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Do you know what the lyrics say?
> 
> I absolutely know the song I just can't place it without the lyrics.*


To me, it sounds like the person is saying, "Don't leave me bout' it, time to run."

Although I asked someone on my Facebook page, and they think it's "The time has come." That's all they could catch.

then you obviously have the "Woo hoo" over and over again.

I normally type these into google and write "lyrics" after the words and it comes up with an artist and song title. I put them on to YouTube and it usually works. Doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Word has it Marvin Lewis will step down voluntarily as Bengals head coach. 

We'll take him for defensive coordinator in Dallas. Totally. Bring it, bitch.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Busbrain1 said:


> To me, it sounds like the person is saying, "Don't leave me bout' it, time to run."
> 
> Although I asked someone on my Facebook page, and they think it's "The time has come." That's all they could catch.
> 
> ...


If it's the song I think it is, then try "Song 2" by Blur. I've heard it quite often at the games.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Browns fired Mangini.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Colts over Jets
Ravens over Chiefs

Steelers over Colts
Ravens over Pats

Steelers over Ravens

Boom.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Patriots are going to let Baltimore beat them at home two years in a row? This seems as unlikely to happen as anything in this year's playoffs.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm keeping with the Twilight Zone-esque theme this season has had.

As long as the Ravens and Pats beat the shit out of each other and the Steelers advance to the AFC Championship game, I don't care who wins. I'd prefer the Ravens though cause that means home game for the Steelers.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah good point. Anything can happen. This has easily been the weirdest season I can remember.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Seattle vs Kansas City in the Superbowl. Believe it.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Shock said:


> If it's the song I think it is, then try "Song 2" by Blur. I've heard it quite often at the games.


No. Not it. Thanks though.



TKOK™;9193270 said:


> Seattle vs Kansas City in the Superbowl. Believe it.


LOL! 


My Chiefs to make it to the Super Bowl? I wonder how long it would the Royals to make it to the World Series... lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

TKOK™ said:


> Browns fired Mangini.


_Praise God. He wasn't doing the team any favors by staying._


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

TKOK™ said:


> Browns fired Mangini.


Holmgren better come down to coach or get John Gruden or this was a dumb move..


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Cerbs said:


> Word has it Marvin Lewis will step down voluntarily as Bengals head coach.
> 
> We'll take him for defensive coordinator in Dallas. Totally. Bring it, bitch.


Would you take Tony Sparano back to Dallas, too?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

seattle vs kansas city will not happen. i guess the chiefs could do it..

but the seahawks will not.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Marvin Lewis for Dallas DC is genius. I know you're reading this Jerry so make it so.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'll try to look it up as well. I recognize the song but the artist or title just isn't coming to me yet.*


Found it.

Hurricane - Needtobreathe 

Appreciate your help!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Congrats Busbrain!


Lewis was great with Baltimore, but I was never impressed with his defenses in Cinci *with the exception of last year*.

Maybe he shouldn't have hired a DC and just did that job himself?*


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm not sure who I'm going to root for in the playoffs. Seattle, Chicago, and maybe the Jets are the only teams I can stomach. I can't stand the rest.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm still making my mind up too. :hmm:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The University of Pittsburgh supposedly has Marvin Lewis as their #1 head coaching candidate, and if I was him, I'd rather take that than Dallas DC.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Frazier's now permanent head coach of the Vikings too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Marvin Lewis probably doesn't hate Dallas though. Jerry could also pay him more than Pitt. On the other hand, he'd have a better chance of winning games at Pitt.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

*NFL Playoffs Predictions*

*AFC Wildcard*
Ravens over Chiefs
Colts over Jets

*NFC Wildcard*
Saints over Seahawks
Eagles over Packers

*AFC Divisional*
Steelers over Colts
Patriots over Ravens

*NFC Divisional*
Falcons over Eagles
Saints over Bears

*AFC Championship*
Patriots over Steelers

*NFC Championship*
Falcons over Saints

*Super Bowl*
Patriots over Falcons

*Four Bold Predictions*
- Aaron Rogers will fail to put up more than one touchdown as he fails to lead the Packers through the first round.
- Michael Vick will be stopped.
- Drew Brees will fail to bring his team back in the fourth quarter of the NFC Championship.
- The Colts will surprise everyone with an impressive Wild Card performance.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: NFL Playoffs Predictions*

I stopped reading when I saw Patriots over Steelers.

Was a thread necessary for this?


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NFL Playoffs Predictions*



DH said:


> I stopped reading when I saw Patriots over Steelers.
> 
> Was a thread necessary for this?


Um, why not? Is sticking EVERYTHING about the NFL in ONE cluttered thread with hundreds of pages necessary?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Marvin Lewis probably doesn't hate Dallas though. Jerry could also pay him more than Pitt. On the other hand, he'd have a better chance of winning games at Pitt.


Fix your O-Line in the off-season and Lewis as your DC and you guys could easily be competitive again. The NFC East is one of the best divisions in the league (more so last year than this year), so Dallas erasing this year from their minds and getting back in the hunt next year would be good.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Steelers should totally get Pouncey to play next to Pouncey so they can have Pouncey & Pouncey.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL Playoffs Predictions*

Falcons/Steelers SB w/ ATL winning.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

I just saw that play that Polamalu had against the Browns where he perfectly timed the snap count and nearly sacked McCoy by jumping over both of the defensive and offensive lines. That was incredible.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WWF said:


> Steelers should totally get Pouncey to play next to Pouncey so they can have Pouncey & Pouncey.


I agree. I'd be willing to wait and take a corner in the 2nd round (or early 3rd, imo) if we take Pouncey in the first round. He could start at RG right away.

@The Imperfect - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DyzASDVpwU


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

anything that puts jonathan scott on the bench sounds good


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NFL Playoffs Predictions*

Bold prediction- Brady throws a INT.

Not sure on who i think is going to the Superbowl.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2lF0ndbRFU&feature=related

^Play of the year. I don't think I've ever heard someone trash Polamalu - even lolRavens fans have to admit he's awesome.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: NFL Playoffs Predictions*



WWF said:


> Falcons/Steelers SB w/ ATL winning.


GTFO. 

I hope you cheer for the Steelers if that's the case.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

As a Browns fan I have deep respect for Polamalu, even though his hair's a little girly. 

BTW here's the play I was talking about - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTxzlBWXpDc


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah, I was watching the game.

And his hair is part of his culture, and it looks more awesome than Brady's hair whenever he's making a superman play.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Polamalu is the man. Anyone who doesn't like him doesn't appreciate the sport of football.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

DH said:


> Yeah, I was watching the game.
> 
> And his hair is part of his culture, and it looks more awesome than Brady's hair whenever he's making a superman play.












GTFO

that is one beautiful man right there


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brady will have a career as an extra in cheap surfer films when he retires.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DH said:


> Fix your O-Line in the off-season and Lewis as your DC and you guys could easily be competitive again. The NFC East is one of the best divisions in the league (more so last year than this year), so Dallas erasing this year from their minds and getting back in the hunt next year would be good.


Yeah, the offense really just needs guys that can block and they'll be ok. Choice and Jones can be productive with good blocking. Austin, Bryant, and Witten can cause problems for defenses. The total failure of the O line was the biggest reason this team collapsed. There are also gaping holes in the secondary too. That has to be addressed as well.

We also just need to cut ties with Roy Williams and chalk it up to a very, very stupid move. He's a liability. Give me Sam Hurd or Ogletree or anyone else.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

WILDCARD

*Saints beat Seahawks* - I would love for the Seahawks to win, being that I am a Bears fan, but I just don't see it happening. I am a firm believer that momentum goes along way and Saints are coming off a loss and Seahawks are coming off an ugly win, but they have tons of momentum. If Seahawks can jump on the Saints early, who knows what could happen. However, Saints can just as easily bury the Seahawks in the first quarter. Hopefully, for the Saints, the weather isn't bad and Brees can find some comfort.

*Packers beat Eagles* - Another conversation about momentum coming off of week 17. Packers didn't look good against the Bears offensively, but made the big plays when they needed too. Michael Vick is getting some rest, but if he shows rust in the first half, that will give Packers some hope which they thrive off of. I just feel Woodson is going to be the key. If he could get too Vick like he got to Cutler...Then the Eagles are done. And I feel Woodson is going to have a field day with the tiny scrambler.

*Ravens beat Chiefs* - Possible distraction with the Charlie Weis-Florida job hiring here. I would like to see the Chiefs win, but Ravens are talented. The place down in Kansas City is going to be rocking though! Ravens need to get the crowd out of the game early and it will be by shutting down the run and creating mid to long third downs.

*Colts beat Jets* - If the Bears can pass all over the Jets Defense, I am sure Peyton Manning will study and practice and find open areas in the Jets. Peyton will step it up in the playoffs and find ways to get this team atleast past the first round. Jets have been filled with distractions all year and they can finally rest for the spring after Peyton beats them.

DIVISIONAL

*Steelers beat Colts* - Colts won't be lucky two weeks in a row. The Steelers will come in the 2nd round healthy and prepared for Peyton. It will be close and a battle, but injuries will finally overtake the defending AFC Champions. Big Ben is determined for a Super Bowl, but it might have to go through New England.

*Patriots beat Ravens* - New England won't lose to the Ravens twice in consecutive postseasons. 'Nuff said.

*Packers beat Falcons* - I love what the Falcons have done with their team the last couple of years. Well, actually since QB #1 came in. I remember when, during his rookie year I believe, he had a ridiculous game winning drive against the Bears with very, very little time left. The coaching is good and they look solid. They narrowly escaped Green Bay earlier in the season. However, Green Bay has shown they can play with the big boys. They played tough in New England and NE is probably, in my opinion, harder to play in than Atlanta. Next year will be Atlanta's year.

*Bears beat Saints* - Okay, the streaky, inconsistent, not knowing watchu get Bears will beat the Saints. And this isn't because I am a Bears fan. Saints will be looking for revenge after the Bears beat them in the Bears NFC Championship season. The Bears will have two weeks to plan and scout and study the dynamic Saints offense. The Bears are either 3-0 or 4-0 when they have a day or more to scout and practice for a team. Not to mention they get to rest their players. They will have two weeks to focus on their opponent. Hopefully there anticipating that New Orleans will beat the Seahawks. Chicago weather will probably be cold, there might be snow, the field will be hard, the turf will suck, and players will slip. I don't know if the Saints will be able to adjust. The Bears, minus the Patriots game, have played great in conditions that aren't to favorable for South teams. The Cover 2 is beatable, but Brees will have to be perfect. The Bears will have to be just good enough.

CONFERENCE

*Patriots beat Steelers* - I love both teams but New England is gelling at the right time and the Steelers have been shaky, but still efficient. New England is on a mission and I don't think Big Ben will be good enough to take Brady down in NE.

*Packers beat Bears* - Now, this kills me to say this, but now I think that, at the moment, the Packers would beat the Bears in what would be their third match up of the year. It would be in Chicago and would be a battle as these two teams are bitter rivals. I think the Bears would put up a much better fight than they did in week 17, but they need to find ways to shut down Woodson and give Cutler a little bit of time. They need to use Forte more and get it done when they are on the Packers side of the field. The Bears defense will keep them in the game, but will the offensive come through? They need to show me something in the divisional round to make me believe they can win this game. Packers, by now, would have all the momentum in the world and if Rodgers can keep the Bears D turnover-less, he can win this game.

SUPER BOWL

*Patriots beat Packers* - Green Bay will be ready to play, but you know New England will be too after their last Super Bowl appearance. I think Brady will have a game to remember and make this his best Super Bowl performance yet. (Even better than the Black Eyed Peas at halftime)


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I got the Pats and Eagles in the superbowl 

I want Indy in , I just have to be real and accept they just don't have "it" this year.
Hopefully they just go nuts and win tho.

Also wouldn't mind seeing ATL or GB go far or maybe even Ray Lewis getting another and retiring.
IDK

I think NE vs Phi .... NE wins


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

All road teams will not win next week. ...Or will they!?

Packers over Bears in the NFC Championship would be horrible. Football Apocalypse in Chicago. I like your picks save the WC round timfly.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm picking the Eagles to beat the Packers but the road team in every other game.

Jets over Colts
Ravens over Chiefs
Eagles over Packers
Saints over Seahawks


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

NO over Sea
Indy over NYJ
KC over Balt
GB over Phi


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

JM said:


> I'm picking the Eagles to beat the Packers but the road team in every other game.
> 
> Jets over Colts
> Ravens over Chiefs
> ...


Same here. I got Jets, Ravens, Eagles, Saints.

Pack seem to be getting some early love here and im not sure why. They arent going anywhere with that running game (or lack thereof)....especially not on the road at a place like Philly. (and yes, im aware of their week 1 meeting)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jets
Ravens
Eagles
Saints

Adjusted from my earlier picks when the Rams were in the playoffs.:side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

You can't really look at the week 1 match-up between the Packers and Eagles anyway. The Eagles lost but for the time Vick was in the game, they were the better team. Well I guess you can look at it in that regard but Packers fans certainly shouldn't look at it as reasoning why the Packers will win again.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Saints over Seahawks
Packers over Eagles
Ravens over Chiefs
Colts over Jets


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh and for Jets and Favre fans:


http://sports.espn.go.com/new-york/nfl/news/story?id=5985582

It never ends. :lmao


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

GD said:


> Oh and for Jets and Favre fans:
> 
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/new-york/nfl/news/story?id=5985582
> ...


:lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I guess he wanted a happy ending.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

"Kinda lonely tonight."


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I guess I have bad intentions. :hmm:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh man oh man. Can't the media (all the networks) make a no Favre news/coverage agreement? 

I seriously am done with hearing about this guy, and was done about 3 years ago.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Brett Favre:

[youtube]o9gf_soFBM[/youtube]


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Its ESPN, what do you expect..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The guy just needs to not be mentioned until he's elected to the hall of fame.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> Oh man oh man. Can't the media (all the networks) make a no Favre news/coverage agreement?
> 
> I seriously am done with hearing about this guy, and was done about 3 years ago.


Seriously. Hearing Berman talk about him this Sunday before the games made me rage. Get the fuck over this guy ESPN, no one really gives a fuck about him.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Its just ESPN has no idea whose cock to suck now since Favre is leaving. 

That can be an interesting poll. Who will ESPN obsess over next in the NFL?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I was reading an article on nfl.com about the Cowboys and their coaching situation and stumbled upon this.



> Jones is expected to meet with receivers coach Ray Sherman, *who is black.*


Um ...


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Being black makes ALL the difference.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I assume they mention he's black because of that rule that says you have to interview black coaches.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Yeah, the offense really just needs guys that can block and they'll be ok. Choice and Jones can be productive with good blocking. Austin, Bryant, and Witten can cause problems for defenses. The total failure of the O line was the biggest reason this team collapsed. There are also gaping holes in the secondary too. That has to be addressed as well.
> 
> We also just need to cut ties with Roy Williams and chalk it up to a very, very stupid move. He's a liability. Give me Sam Hurd or Ogletree or anyone else.


As bad as your secondary is, it doesn't help that your entire pass rush this year was Demarcus Ware. Of course, I didn't see every game, but from what I saw, I'm still a bit confused as to how Jay Ratliff made the Pro Bowl. 

A safety is a high need for you guys. As bad as Jenkins was this year, I think he'll get his act together, and if you manage a 4th/5th round corner + one from FA, you should be better, but your safeties are brutal.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I think the Cowboys will either take Dareus in the first round to upgrade the pass rush or they'll trade down.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DH said:


> As bad as your secondary is, it doesn't help that your entire pass rush this year was Demarcus Ware. Of course, I didn't see every game, but from what I saw, I'm still a bit confused as to how Jay Ratliff made the Pro Bowl.
> 
> A safety is a high need for you guys. As bad as Jenkins was this year, I think he'll get his act together, and if you manage a 4th/5th round corner + one from FA, you should be better, but your safeties are brutal.


Yeah Dallas has no safeties. They just have bodies out there. Dallas hasn't had a solid safety since Darren Woodson retired.

I think with better coverage the pressure can get there. I'm not totally sold on the front seven mind you, but the secondary is one of the worst in the league. It has to be addressed before the front seven. Now if a good pressure guy is there for Dallas, like you're saying JM, they need to get him. We really do need someone to apply pressure other than Ware. It'll have a domino effect once it ever happens, as it'll stop the double/triple team on Ware.

Didn't know Ratliff made it. Since he did it was on past performance. He's been one of the best NT's in the game the past few years. His play definitely dropped off this year, but that could be for reasons other than his ability. I say keep him there, re-group around him and see how it goes next season.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I guess I have bad intentions y'all.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

Wildcard
NO over SEA
IND over NYJ
BAL over KC
PHI over GB

Divisional
PIT over IND
NO over ATL
CHI over PHI
NE over BAL

Title Games
NO over CHI
NE over PIT

Super Bowl
NE over NO


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't want to see new anything in the superbowl but its pretty likely New England is going to the bowl at the very least. Not sold on Nawlin's though.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Wildcard
NO over SEA
IND over NYJ
BAL over KC
GB over PHI

Divisional
PIT over IND
ATL over NO
GB over PHI
NE over BAL

Title Games
GB over ATL
NE over PIT

Super Bowl
NE over GB


GB reminds me of the Giants a few years ago. They are a team that is on fire and a team you def. don't wanna face in the playoffs. I am still rooting for the Ravens though.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Colts/Packers :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Purple Kisses said:


> Colts/Packers :side:


Is that your official prediction?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

So I owe my friends $10 from a bet we made 2 years ago. If the Raiders finished at .500 or better before we graduate high school, I'd give him $10. I cannot believe it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I hope they finish ahead of the Chargers next year. It would be well deserved for the Chargers to go back to total suck zone after the disappointing season they had this year.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Predictions: 
Green Bay over Philadelphia
New Orleans over the Seahawks
Indy over the Jets
Baltimore over the Chiefs 

New England over Baltimore
Pitt over Indy
Atlanta over Green Bay
Chicago over New Orleans

New England over Pitt
Atlanta over Chicago

New England wins Superbowl over ATL

Close games will be NE with Baltimore and Indy/Jets. Blowouts include Seattle/New Orleans and Pitt over Indy.
I cannot fathom how many "experts" are calling a Jet's victory over Indy. Seriously? The Jets have some experience in the Playoffs, but nowhere close to Indy. Indy is going to win at least one playoff game.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

GD said:


> Oh and for Jets and Favre fans:
> 
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/new-york/nfl/news/story?id=5985582
> ...


It's possible this could have happened but how do these women wait 2 to 2 1/2 years to come out with these allegations and lawsuits? If it bothered Jen Sterger and now these women that much they had all of 2009 and most of 2010 to do something. It's not like they were molested or raped. It just seems a little shady to me. 

I don't even like Favre that much now but it's just the way it seems to me.

The Jets have had to deal with an awful lot for a player who only played one year for them. Don't forget that they were fined $100,000 for not disclosing his injury status as well.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Denver looking to trade Kyle Orton for a 2nd Round Pick.

Hope we gets this done, 3 2nd Rounders would sure help in getting good defensive prospects.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> Colts/Packers :side:


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

oh, are we doing real picks?

BAL over KC
IND over Jets

GB over PHI
NO over SEA

NE over BAL
PIT over IND

GB over ATL
NO over CHI

NE over PIT

NO over GB

NE over NO

Fuck.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Wildcard
NO over SEA
IND over NYJ
KC over BAL
PHI over GB

Divisional
PIT over IND
ATL over NO
CHI over PHI
KC over NE

Title Games
CHI over ATL
PIT over KC

Super Bowl
CHI over PIT

Bears baby, I'm feeling the upset.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah logic certainly dictates the Patriots will win the Super Bowl. I just hope logic is wrong.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I cant stomach another Patriotes or Steelers victory.

Sadly either one is gonna happen.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Predictions:
Green Bay over Philadelphia
New Orleans over the Seahawks
Jets over Indy 
Baltimore over the Chiefs

Baltimore over Steelers 
Patriots over the Jets
Green Bay over Atlanta
NO over Chicago

Baltimore over Patriots in a OT game
NO over Green Bay

*Superbowl*:

Saints vs Ravens


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

SeaHacks are going all the way.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

patriots/eagles is what i want to see


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Viks should do the trade for Kyle Orton.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Lewis got an extension from Cincy so no DC for you Dallas fans.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> Viks should do the trade for Kyle Orton.


They're asking for a fuckin' 2nd rounder for him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Orton is awful. 

His numbers will always be inflated when he's throwing the ball 40 times a game. I wouldn't trade anything for him. Maybe something but certainly not a second rounder.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He's far from awful, but nothing special.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He's never done anything to impress me. Nor has he ever played in the playoffs. Not a veteran quarterback I'd be looking to acquire.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Orton was the starting QB for a playoff time ... problem was, Grossman cameback right before the playoffs started. 

But I wouldn't try a 2nd round pick for him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah that was during the 2005 season. Too bad his quarterback rating was below 60 that year so I wouldn't look too closely at this year either.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Orton is slightly above mediocre. He won't win or lose games for you for the most part. That's better than only losing games.

2nd rounder? Hell no.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

he started off the year good.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

only because brandon lloyd is fucking awesome.

dude led the NFL in receiving. that's boss.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Well the Titans have officially announced that Young won't be back next year; they will either trade him or release him. That's one ego gone anyway...surely they can't be expecting Collins to be the starter next year though???


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Hopefully Young can start and play well elsewhere because he is an entertaining player and I hope Titans start Collins to make them even more terrbile than they were this past season.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm on Team Young here. The guy can play, what was his record as a starter? 30-17? 


Rusty Smith and Collins will lead the way obviously..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

What teams would be interested in Young next year? I suppose a bunch as a back up but who would want him as a starter?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Browns are the only one that could use him as a starter that I could think of right now. Panthers if they want, not like Clause is much of a QB.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Browns and Panthers? Holmgren likes Colt McCoy and is going to stick with him and Carolina will presumably have Andrew Luck. Even if Carolina doesn't get a QB in the draft or FA, they wouldn't sign Young.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Niners still need a QB. Oakland needs a QB. Seahawks might need a QB. Miami needs a QB. There's four off the top of my head.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Vikings possibly then, unless they want to stick with Webb.

Oakland will likely stick with either Campbell or Gradkowski, Young would make much of an improvement for them.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Erm...Cardinals? They have a depth chart of John Skelton/Derek Anderson/Max Hall/Rich Bartel.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I didn't say Cardinals because I actually like Young and don't want to see him go there.:side:

Cardinals and Vikes are likely candidates though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'd consider trading Palmer for Campbell...but the Raiders would want us to throw something else into the deal...*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fitz would make Vince look like a decent QB.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Wasn't not playing Campbell the reason Cable wasn't kept by Al Davis? Cardinals could take Young if they don't want McNabb. I just really hope Fisher isn't going to go with Collins next year or he'll follow Young out the door.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I wonder what this means for Fisher now. My guess is he's safe. One or the other leaving makes sense.

Minnesota's interest will be completely dependant on who they get at offensive coordinator. If he doesn't fit the system he isn't going to go there. Arizona seems somewhat probable. They'll need someone, that's for sure.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF said:


> Fitz would make Vince look like a decent QB.


Fitz would help Vince out for sure, but I expect Fitz to be gone from Arizona.



LadyCroft said:


> *
> I'd consider trading Palmer for Campbell...but the Raiders would want us to throw something else into the deal...*


You don't want Campbell.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I kinda like Young on the Niners.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Wouldn't be surprised if all the mock drafts have the Titans taking Mallet or Newton 8th overall now.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah! Cam Newton! VY 2.0! They should get him!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Pretty much a strong possibility. Still wouldn't be surprised at all. 

To be fair though, Young brings a lot of drama with him that Newton may or may not bring.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

JM said:


> Pretty much a strong possibility. Still wouldn't be surprised at all.
> 
> To be fair though, Young brings a lot of drama with him that Newton may or may not bring.


Vince Young could be a fine qb if he can get his head right.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah, because really, his record as a starter is solid. He just brings a lot of stuff teams don't want.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Absolutly. He needs to get his head straight, throwing fits when stuff goes wrong and yelling at Coach Fisher isn't what you need from a qb.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...h-phillips-to-fix-defense?module=HP_headlines


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Phillips is a good defensive mind. I think he's one of the best DC's in the game. He's just not a head coach.

As for Vince, Fisher doesn't have as much a problem with his play as he does with his attitude. Young is a prima donna and acts childish often.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

It would be interesting to see Young in Carolina, having a deep threat WR in Steve Smith, he's sure to make some big plays there. And since he's mobile, Carolina's lackluster O Line wouldn't be as much of a problem as it was for Clausen and Moore.

Though I honestly don't see Bud Adams letting him go. I have a feeling Fisher's gonna be out on his ass soon. 

As for San Fran... not entirely sure about Troy Smith, but he definitely performed better than the _other_ Smith. I think with another year as a starter, Troy can turn it up. He really never got a chance to do anything in Baltimore so last year was a lot like a rookie season for him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Troy Smith is awful. He's almost as bad as Tarvaris Jackson. The Niners really need to move on and go a different direction than both Smiths.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

What I don't understand is why "experts" are considering the Redskins one of the top 5 landing grounds for Young. Shanahan and Fisher are well known to be great friends. I can't see Shanahan wanting to coach this guy after the falling out Young had with Fisher. Just my opinion though. 

Cerbs, they've already said Young won't be back. It's pretty much as official as it could be before it happens.

My top 3 predictions:

1) Cardinals
2) 49ers
3) Seahawks


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Troy Smith is awful. He's almost as bad as Tarvaris Jackson. The Niners really need to move on and go a different direction than both Smiths.


Troy Smith had one great game against the Rams and one good quater vs the Brono's that's it. He hade two terrible throws in the last Rams game. sure one whent for a td, but that was more because of Crabtree than Troy Smith.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Luck's staying at Stanford, for some inconceivable reason. I'm crushed...


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Rex disses Brady and praises Manning:



> After the season Tom Brady turned in for the New England Patriots, there's little debate who should be the MVP.
> 
> New York Jets head coach Rex Ryan still views Peyton Manning as the ultimate quarterback.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/afceast/post/_/id/24416/rex-ryan-says-tom-bradys-propped-up

Wonder if Peyton studied that 45-3 ass kicking Brady handed to Rex and his team?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Jets are guaranteed to be knocked out of the playoffs now if they face the Patriots. 

Jason Garrett is officially Dallas's head coach. We'll see how this works. I really want him to succeed, but I can't see it happening. I'll fucking love to be wrong. He's a walking coach cliche. Dude fires them off left and right. Gotta fix the O line and the defense. That gets done, we'll fuck you up.:side:

Sorry about Luck WWF, that sucks dude.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMister said:


> The Jets are guaranteed to be knocked out of the playoffs now if they face the Patriots.
> 
> Jason Garrett is officially Dallas's head coach. We'll see how this works. I really want him to succeed, but I can't see it happening. I'll fucking love to be wrong. He's a walking coach cliche. Dude fires them off left and right. Gotta fix the O line and the defense. That gets done, we'll fuck you up.:side:
> 
> Sorry about Luck WWF, that sucks dude.


I actually want to know what Brady thinks about Rex's little jab. But, yeah I can see Brady and the Pats trying to embarrass the Jets even more, if the Jets win.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

WWF said:


> Luck's staying at Stanford, for some inconceivable reason. I'm crushed...


Was really hoping he'd come out too.
Was ready to order my Luck jersey.

There are going to be a few good free agent QB's (Young , Shaun Hill)
The Panthers can draft to improve their shitty O-line , sign a decent QB and try to develop Jimmy
Wouldn't mind to see them try to move Williams to get Steve Smith some WR help,
Re-sign Goodson and of course theres Stewart.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Fitz would help Vince out for sure, but I expect Fitz to be gone from Arizona.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want Campbell.


*lol yes I know. I was being facetious. *


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

They should try to move town in the draft now and take A.J. Green. And then improve the Oline via FA.

Unfortunately there really isn't much opportunity to move down and still get the pick they want.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

every college qb coming out loves andrew luck


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

There's no point in trading down and trying to get Green, because he'll be gone by the Bengals at #3. It'll be a tough decision between Green, Bowers & Fairley.

*Edit:* Benglas at #4*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah, I went through it earlier a week ago or something. It really isn't possible to trade down and get the player they want. They should just bite the bullet as far as the contract is concerned and draft Green. He's the BPA and the fans will like the pick. Fans like noticeable talent.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Top Jersey sales for the NFL regular season:

1. Troy Polamalu
2. Drew Brees
3. Tim Tebow
4. Peyton manning
5. Tom Brady
6. Michael Vick
7. Aaron Rodgers
8. Eli Manning
9. Mark Sanchez
10. Tomy Romo

http://www.cnbc.com/id/40948522

Compared to sales a couple months ago:



> 1. Tim Tebow, Broncos
> 2. Drew Brees, Saints
> 3. Troy Polamalu, Steelers
> 4. Peyton Manning, Colts
> ...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I have a Polamula game jersey from superbowl XL. Fucking sick.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I am actually surprised he got #1, thought it would have went to Brees or Tebow. Though, Brees is #1 in most searched for jerseys.

Can just imagine the Tebow sales, if Denver actually starts to matter again and get into the playoffs. Like him or not, he's a Marketer's dream.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Good for Polamalu, he's the best player there.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Vick made a HUGE jump in sales too.

Here is a list for the Top 10 Female NFL Jerseys:



> 1. Saints
> 2. Eagles
> 3. Ravens
> 4. Cowboys
> ...


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

steelers have sold the most merchandise this season. this matters more than a potential superbowl.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Andrew Luck better have a damn good reason to stay in college but he's costing himself some millions here.

This draft should be the final one with the current CBA ... which means no restrictions on money for draft picks. He could have got Stafford or Bradford money for being number one overall.

Now he risks a serious injury, and likely, a draft money structure similar to the NBA's.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

His family is very wealthy from what I've heard.

You know what, I say good for him. Why not finish what you started? People forget sometimes that these people are students to and some of them do actually like to graduate to give them something to do when they retire or if they get injured.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Wesson said:


> steelers have sold the most merchandise this season. this matters more than a potential superbowl.


Sales are great, but give me that Superbowl.


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

today is the most embarrasing day in dolphins history
fpalm


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Charmqn said:


> Sales are great, but give me that Superbowl.


i wasn't serious, sales is more interesting to me atm b/c the wild card doesn't change things much for the steelers.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Troy Smith is awful. He's almost as bad as Tarvaris Jackson. The Niners really need to move on and go a different direction than both Smiths.


I agree white Smith is trash and they should definitely dump him, because he's dead weight, but I really haven't seen enough of Troy to make that call. You can make a very solid case that he just wasn't playing for his coach, like many other players on that team clearly weren't.


JM said:


> Cerbs, they've already said Young won't be back. It's pretty much as official as it could be before it happens.


I just read that Fisher would likely remain in Tennessee earlier today, so that definitely seems to be the case. Which leaves me wondering WTF the Titans plan on doing for another QB. There really isn't going to be another FA that's as good as him and Fisher's benched Kerry Collins countless times. Unless I guess they're planning on going after one of Denver's QB's.


MrMister said:


> The Jets are guaranteed to be knocked out of the playoffs now if they face the Patriots.


It's all good, they won't even make it out of Indy. 


Wesson said:


> every college qb coming out loves andrew luck


Not near as much as Clausen and Moore, I can assure you of that.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Harbaugh to 49ers.

YYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I hate Luck even more now.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

9ERS!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I demand Dallas and San Francisco regain their former glory now. Make it happen.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Things are looking worse and worse for Carolina for next year.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

A coach isn't going to automatically fix everything.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jimmy went from a horrible freshman season to a great sophomore season at Notre Dame, so hopefully the same happens during his sophomore season in the NFL.



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> A coach isn't going to automatically fix everything.


Nobody said it would.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

MrMister said:


> I demand Dallas and San Francisco regain their former glory now. Make it happen.


Need to get rid of their owners, first. :side:



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> A coach isn't going to automatically fix everything.


Doesn't have to. Just has to get the team to play .500. The division is still going to suck next year. 8-8 could probably win it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> Need to get rid of their owners, first. :side:


That's actually pretty much the truth of it, especially in the case of Dallas.

I remember a few years ago Jerry was on a local radio show and caller was being critical/realistic about the Cowboys (God forbid) and Jerry comes back with:
*
Did you like those three Super Bowls!? I hope you did, I hope you did very much!*

Dick.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> Doesn't have to. Just has to get the team to play .500. The division is still going to suck next year. 8-8 could probably win it.


We managed to go 6-10 with no quarterbacking and a god-awful coach. We could 8-8 or 9-7, even if we only get Harbough and maybe a cornerback or defensive end in the draft.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

MetalX said:


> Wildcard
> NO over SEA
> IND over NYJ
> KC over BAL
> ...


I like this...


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

My picks for Wild Card weekend...

*Eagles over the Packers*
I have a feeling the Eagles will benefit from not showing their hand in week 17, as opposed to the Packers who laid it all on the line. I expect the Packers to keep it close, but come up short. I definitely don't expect many fireworks from Mike Vick either considering he's had a week off, probably out of rhythm, but I still trust Andy Reid will have the Eagles ready to win this close one. I also wasn't very impressed from what I saw from Aaron Rodgers last week. Chicago's D is definitely formidable, but he looked a bit out-of-synch with his receivers for much of the game. He'll definitely have his way with the Eagles early on, the Philly blitz packages are going to screw with him big time if Philly manages to take away the run. *Final score: 23-17, Eagles win*. 

*LOCK PICK: Colts over Jets*
And this one is one that disappoints me because I really, REALLY love the Jets under the Rex Ryan regime. However, the Colts have shown undeniable ability to stop the run down the stretch of the regular season and that is definitely not good for the Jets. There is simply no way in hell Mark Sanchez will keep up with Peyton if this game becomes a passing frenzy, which it is likely to become. Not to mention the home field advantage will certainly help the Colts. I expect the Colts to win this game by a comfortable two-score lead, and this just might be Peyton's best performance in the playoffs this year. *Final score: 31-17, Colts win.* 

*Ravens over Chiefs*
This will likely be the most boring game of the weekend because I'm not big on either of these teams' offenses. But this is the one road game of the weekend in which I think the visiting team will prevail, mainly due to the Chiefs young team's lack of experience in the playoffs and the Ravens' veteran defense. I also don't think the Chiefs' secondary matches up very favorably with the receivers on Baltimore's offense and though this game has a potential to get ugly, I'm giving the Chiefs the benefit of the doubt to keep this game closer than most would expect and going with a *Final Score: 16-10, Ravens win*

*UPSET PICK: Seahawks over Saints*
I really haven't much basis for making this pick, other than the fact I have a gut feeling about Seattle coming off their win last week in most-definitely the most meaningful game of week 17. I'm not going to sugar-coat it, the Saints looked absolutely awful throughout December and Brees has becomes an interception machine as of late. Don't get me wrong, Seattle hasn't looked much better and their clock-management against the Rams was very poor. Although I expect to Seattle to ride their momentum from last week and take advantage of their loudest stadium in the NFL to squeak by the dome-based Saints. If anything in Seattle seems to be working, it is definitely their defense, which is why I'm giving this game a *Final score: 17-13, Seahawks win*.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

I got:

Jets - 20
Indy - 17

Ravens - 27
Chiefs - 16

Eagles - 34
Packers- 20

Saints - 30
Seahawks- 17

I havent been a believer in the Saints all season so while i'd be a little suprised if they lost to Seattle, i wouldnt find it shocking.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> A coach isn't going to automatically fix everything.


No, but a new coach combined with an upgrade at quarterback will certainly make them good enough to win that pathetic division.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

The Niners will almost certainly be better next season. On the topic of the Smiths, I really dont think Alex Smith is as terrible as people make him out to be, he's certainly better than Troy Smith. Troy is flat out awful with no potential whatsoever...whereas i still feel like there might be something there with Alex.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

There are certainly available upgrades though. With the Niners, the best scenario was for Alex Smith to play reasonably well as a starter ALL YEAR and then be able to trade him for at least some value and then start fresh next year with a new QB and new coach. But now after Singletary did this whole back and forth crap Alex has pretty much no value at all in a trade so their options really are to keep him (as a back-up) or cut him.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> That's actually pretty much the truth of it, especially in the case of Dallas.
> 
> I remember a few years ago Jerry was on a local radio show and caller was being critical/realistic about the Cowboys (God forbid) and Jerry comes back with:
> *
> ...


Did the Caller fire back with how those were all 10 years ago and they hadn't won a playoff game since then?


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

JM said:


> There are certainly available upgrades though. With the Niners, the best scenario was for Alex Smith to play reasonably well as a starter ALL YEAR and then be able to trade him for at least some value and then start fresh next year with a new QB and new coach. But now after Singletary did this whole back and forth crap Alex has pretty much no value at all in a trade so their options really are to keep him (as a back-up) or cut him.


Alex is a free agent anyway though isnt he? I think he'll get another chance to start somewhere next year.

Looking at the upcoming FA QB list, im not really seeing anyone who will be available thats notably better than Alex though(im just assuming that Manning and Vick will remain on their respective teams). McNabb maybe, but i wouldnt wanna sign that guy.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd take Young & Orton over Smith personally.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'd take Orton over Smith in a instant, sure he won't go out and win games, but he won't fuck up and lose them.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Forgot about Vince Young. Yeah, i'd rank him above. With Orton it depends what his trade price tag is. I mean, if im the Niners im not giving up a 2nd for him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I didn't realize Smith was a free agent but yes it does appear that he is. From what I read he doesn't want to resign anyway. Troy is a free agent as well so David Carr is tops on their depth chart right now :lmao

I think it would be interesting if they signed Young. I'm not sure he'd fit into Harbaugh's system though. We'll see.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

We Are Legion said:


> My picks for Wild Card weekend...
> 
> *Ravens over Chiefs*
> This will likely be the most boring game of the weekend because *I'm not big on either of these teams' offenses. *But this is the one road game of the weekend in which I think the visiting team will prevail, mainly due to the Chiefs young team's lack of experience in the playoffs and the Ravens' veteran defense. I also don't think the Chiefs' secondary matches up very favorably with the receivers on Baltimore's offense and though this game has a potential to get ugly, I'm giving the Chiefs the benefit of the doubt to keep this game closer than most would expect and going with a *Final Score: 16-10, Ravens win*



Interesting. Even though they have Jamaal Charles and Dwayne Bowe? Charles has more rushing yards than any player competing in the playoffs (only Arian Foster has more) and Bowe leads the league in receiving touchdowns.

I know it doesn't show on paper (as far as rankings go) but I think the team stats for both teams on offense are very mis-leading.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm hoping we get to play the Chiefs since I'm confident that we'll bottle up their ground game and force their offense to pass.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Agree with you Barry on Alex Smith. He might be able to turn the corner once since he's shown signs that he can do this job. I think he needs a change of scenery and a new start though. 



TKOK™ said:


> Did the Caller fire back with how those were all 10 years ago and they hadn't won a playoff game since then?


Nah the radio show cut the guy off unfortunately. They had to make Jerry look good so he would come back on their show. Also this was early last decade (2002ish), so Dallas had only sucked for a few years.



Busbrain1 said:


> Interesting. Even though they have Jamaal Charles and Dwayne Bowe? Charles has more rushing yards than any player competing in the playoffs (only Arian Foster has more) and Bowe leads the league in receiving touchdowns.
> 
> I know it doesn't show on paper (as far as rankings go) but I think the team stats for both teams on offense are very mis-leading.


Who did the Chiefs put up big numbers against though? I love the KC resurgence but they were playing a pretty weak schedule. I will say Ravens vs. Chiefs is the game I'm most leery about. Neither team had very good showings in their last game of the season. Experience definitely goes to the Ravens here, but KC has that Arrowhead crowd. In the end, I think experience wins out and the Ravens advance.

I don't even remember what my picks were so I'm going to remake them now.

Jets 24
Colts 16

Ravens 27
Chiefs 21

Saints 31
Seahawks 21

Eagles 21
Packers 17


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

We're on the same page with the Chiefs too. In the end it comes down to a combination of inexperience and being against a good defense. Even though Cassell ended up with great numbers, i still have serious doubts that he will perform well enough to win tomorrow against the Ravens. They're going to stop the run and make Cassell beat them, and i dont think it will happen.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That Arrowhead crowd is the x-factor for me. If the Chiefs can keep it close, they can win (I don't think they will though). I still think experience trumps home field in almost all cases, though there are certainly exceptions. I see Cassell making a critical mistake toward the end.

Either that or the Ravens just absolutely roll.

And since I haven't mentioned the Chiefs winning in a blowout...that's probably what will happen lol. I'd be shocked if it did though.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jets 23
Colts 28

Ravens 17
Chiefs 20

Saints 34
Seahawks 13

Eagles 35
Packers 42


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Saints
Colts
Ravens
Packers

Have to keep my Pats/Packers preseason SB prediction going.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Seabiscuits - 20
Saints - 17


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I really have a hard time seeing the Seahawks win this game. The Saints are inconsistent yes (wins over the Falcons and Steelers but losses to the Cardinals and Browns) but this is a playoff game and they are the reigning champs. They were able to handle them pretty good last time they played them. Hasslebeck did have a pretty good statistical game but they had to setting for 4 field goals including 2 from inside the 5 yard line. They are going to have to get those chances in the endzone if they want a shot at winning. A pick 6 would help a lot too.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

It's okay, I didn't expect anyone else to pick the Seahawks but me. I'm really just going on a shear gut feeling on that one. They don't have much, but I think they might have just enough to upset the Saints.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm a Panthers fan. I have to pick against the Saints.


----------



## punksterpunk (Dec 11, 2010)

WWF said:


> I'm a Panthers fan. I have to pick against the Saints.


i hope the panthers draft luck


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I'd be quite ecstatic with a Saints loss, don't get me wrong. I just don't see it happening. I assume everyone will be rooting for the underdog once the game begins, except the Saints fans but are there even any that post here (in this thread)?




punksterpunk said:


> i hope the panthers draft luck


Are you trolling or are you oblivious to the fact that Luck has already said he's staying at Stanford.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He's trolling.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Jets must win in the trenches today. We need to man handle their O-LINE and D-Line to have a chance to win. Pool and Smith must step up too.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Freeney or Mathis sack fumble to end the game.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah I think every non Saints fan is rooting for the Seahawks.

Would be a pretty good upset and I don't want Saints winning again.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

RKO920 said:


> Jets must win in the trenches today. We need to man handle their O-LINE and D-Line to have a chance to win. Pool and Smith must step up too.


Too bad neither will happen. You won't get to Manning without sending a lot men which will result in Manning picking apart your defense, and there is no the Jets will man handle Freeney and Mathis.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

We Are Legion said:


> It's okay, I didn't expect anyone else to pick the Seahawks but me. I'm really just going on a shear gut feeling on that one. They don't have much, but I think they might have just enough to upset the Saints.


I'm picking the Seahawks too. Just on the basis that I can't stand the Saints. A Seattle/New Jersey Superbowl would be awesome.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I want Drew Brees and the Saints to win  and to see a rematch with Falcons/Saints in the NFC Championship game. Once the Saints score, the air in the Seahawks balloon will deflate. The 'hawks Pass defense is one of the worst in the NFL, so they better play like the Ravens/Steelers if they want to stop Brees. And, they need to go for TD's, not Field goals.

Plus, really the only teams I can see football fans rooting against (in the playoffs) are the Jets and probably the Pats (see the "underdog" win).


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

MetalX said:


> Yeah I think every non Saints fan is rooting for the Seahawks.
> 
> Would be a pretty good upset and I don't want Saints winning again.


I just want them to win so that Falcons owner will shut up about division winners getting home field.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I love Steve Mariucci. 

I'm not sure why, but I feel the Seahawks will keep it close until the end, where the Saints just make the plays to pull it out.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Getting close to game time. Let the playoffs begin.

I'm predicting a 27-13 final for this game. Saints win. PROOVE ME WRONG SEAHAWKS. plz.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

If i was the Seahawks i'd try to blitz as much as possible. if you can get in Brees' face then you have a big advantage. If Brees' is allowed all day to throw the ball, Saints roll.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I know the Saints are very disciplined, but this crowd noise would get to anybody. I'm hoping this game is closer than what we're assuming it's going to be.

And not the kind of field position you want to give Brees.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lol Great start 'Hawks.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

:lmao Seahawks certainly can't afford to do that.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Ah good ol Seahawks giving the Saints a nice start.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Agree with you Barry on Alex Smith. He might be able to turn the corner once since he's shown signs that he can do this job. I think he needs a change of scenery and a new start though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No doubt, the Chiefs played a weak schedule. However, no one expected them to do what they've done. (Heck, I only expected Jamaal Charles to unleash.) 

Looking forward to it. Although we have inexperience from the players, we have experience from the coaching staff. Hopefully they put those players in a good position.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Ho Hi Ho off to the end Zone they go.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

We have to listen to Mike Mayock's lisp the entire game?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Reggie Bush is so shitty.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, I'm quite sure Brees is upset with Bush letting that one hit him right in the chest and have it hit the ground.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Reggie can be a real bitch at times.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WWF said:


> Reggie Bush is so shitty.


You seem surprised. What surprises me is how everyone still thinks he's so crucial to this Saints offense and shit. He can catch - great? Pierre Thomas is great on screens and Chris Ivory can take it inside so he's not going to be relevant for much longer.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I like Mike Mayock.

Seahawks need all the drops they can get here.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

MrMister said:


> I like Mike Mayock.
> 
> Seahawks need all the drops they can get here.


I like the guy, but c'mon. 

He's extremely good when it comes to the draft, though.

Edit: Ownt.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I could be wrong about the Chiefs/Ravens game being the worst. After those two kickoffs, this game may very well be a total botchfest.

EDIT: WTF, interception on the first possession. :no:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Well this game is already over.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Dear lord.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

INT INT INT.

Bad luck for Hasselbeck. Deflection INTs suck.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Seattle has no chance if they turn it over. None.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

C'mon Seahawks, don't make me look like a fucking idiot for picking you assholes.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Seattle why do you have to suck so much? At least bring in clipboard Jesus! :side:


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The only thing that's going to keep this game close is if Brees throws some interceptions.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

You know you suck when you give up positive yards on a fumbled snap.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Saints are just eating clock. They're going to keep that Seattle defense on the field as long as they can.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

DH said:


> The only thing that's going to keep this game close is if Brees throws some interceptions.


Or they keep having the Saints drive all the way downfield to kick FGs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Godammit. 10-0 soon. Yep.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Touchdown Saints.


Pretty bad interference by Thurman costs the Hawks 7.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Jesus god, 10-0 already :no: 

My upset pick is definitely not looking good atm.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We Are Legion said:


> Jesus god, 10-0 already :no:
> 
> My upset pick is definitely not looking good atm.


The best thing about being down 10-0 early is you have the rest of the game to come back. This is the Seahawks though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

This game is going to be ugly for the Seahawks if it continues at this rate.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

C'mon Seattle, let's GO.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Leon Washington might keep the game close with good returns.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> The best thing about being down 10-0 early is you have the rest of the game to come back. This is the Seahawks though.


Yeah exactly. They're not exactly a comeback team.

The Hawks are definitely having an impressive drive right now though. Hopefully they maintain this momentum.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

SAINTS
COLTS
RAVENS
PACKERS

my picks for this week


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dislocated elbow it looks like there. He seemed to be a lot of pain. Hopefully it's not. Great effort by the guy too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice play, good drive and touchdown.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

TOUCHDOWN SEAHAWKS

And we have a game.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Saints' D looked pathetic on that drive. Absolutely awful. 

I love it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Excellent. Game on. I like. Fantastic response by Seattle.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I approve.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Lynch had a pretty good run for 10 yards on that drive.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MOMENTUM SHIFT. Great special teams play by the Seahawks there too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Terrible defense by the Hawks right now.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Saints are STILL milking the clock with the short passes and ground game. 

Hawks need to bring a safety up and shut this crap down. It's clear they don't even want to go deep.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hawks are letting them walk down the feild.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We Are Legion said:


> Saints are STILL milking the clock with the short passes and ground game.
> 
> Hawks need to bring a safety up and shut this crap down. It's clear they don't even want to go deep.


Earl Thomas has been out of position a few times it looks like, but it also looks like Seattle is conceding the short game so they don't get burned deep. The old bend but don't break, tightening up coverage as the Saints get closer the goal line.

Or the Seahawks just suck.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

How the fuck did Bush drop that opening drive catch. Good game so far, but i have a feeling the saints will have this one closed out by the 3rd quarter


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

They are giving the momentum right back to the Saints. For shame. 

Another pass and catch, this one to Shockey. Wide open right over the middle, that just can't happen.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Yea the Saints offense is just too good. If there defense shows up i cant see anyone in the NFC beating them


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Earl Thomas has been out of position a few times it looks like, but it also looks like Seattle is conceding the short game so they don't get burned deep. The old bend but don't break, tightening up coverage as the Saints get closer the goal line.
> 
> Or the Seahawks just suck.


Thing is, the Saints are one of the best teams in the league at converting 3rd downs and Seattle's D is what keeps them in games. I honestly don't understand how Carrol can't see what the Saints are trying to do here. Going deep early in the drive is just not something the Saints are going to do.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We Are Legion said:


> Thing is, the Saints are one of the best teams in the league at converting 3rd downs and Seattle's D is what keeps them in games. I honestly don't understand how Carrol can't see what the Saints are trying to do here. Going deep early in the drive is just not something the Saints are going to do.


I'm just relating what I'm seeing. If I was the Seahawks I'd blitz more. You gotta gamble against a superior team.

Great throw and catch there.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I hope matt hasselbeck hurts himself running again.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Really nice throw by Hasselback followed up by a forced throw. Lucky to get the pass interference flag.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I'm just relating what I'm seeing. If I was the Seahawks I'd blitz more. You gotta gamble against a superior team.
> 
> Great throw and catch there.


Absolutly. the Seahawks need to bring the heat. if only to disrupt the timing and get hands in Brees' face.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

They've shown that Brees starts throwing INTs with considerable regularity when he starts getting some pressure. He relies a lot on a big pocket.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Great catch and route. And another great route and play.

If this is how the Saints' D will play against good teams they will surely get destroyed next round.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Wide open. TD Seahawks. 

Saints have to be worrying now.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

JM said:


> They've shown that Brees starts throwing INTs with considerable regularity when he starts getting some pressure. He relies a lot on a big pocket.


And also, Brees is only 6 feet tall. so getting hands in his face could lead to more incomplete passes.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't know which team's defense is playing worse Saints or Hawks.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Who would have thought this game would be an offensive frenzy? Especially by the Hawks. :lmao

Seattle REALLY needs to capitalize on this field position now. Enough fucking around, throw the fucking kitchen sink at Brees.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

12th man strikes again :lmao

EDIT: Fuck yeah, 3 and out. Here comes the Hawks, bitches.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Good inspired defence there. First 3-0 of the game I do believe.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

lmao @ this game


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Good fumble recovery by the Hawks, now they have to take advantage of this.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

game should go back to offensive shootout


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

There you go. Saints turnover. This is how the Hawks are going to win this game. Now all we need is Brees to start panicking and throw a couple picks in the 2nd half.

Horrible call on 3rd down by the Hawks though. Should have went for the inzone on the first play.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice spin move, looks like a Freeney type spin there.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Porter with a really nice tackle there.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

We Are Legion said:


> There you go. Saints turnover. This is how the Hawks are going to win this game. Now all we need is Brees to start panicking and throw a couple picks in the 2nd half.
> 
> Horrible call on 3rd down by the Hawks though. Should have went for the inzone on the first play.


they should have gone play action on that play.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Agreed it shoulda been play action on the 3rd down. Oh well, it was off a turnover, free 3 points and takes away a Saints possession.

Damn good first half so far. Seattle really needs to try to score here with little to no time left. I dug running it down to the 2 minute warning there.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Holy SHIT!

Hasselbeck is on fucking FIRE today. 17 unanswered points ftw.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

These are some great playcalls by the Hawks to get them easy TDs, that was a really nice one there.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hasselbecks playing like a man possesed. nice playcalls on those td's.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

This is ridiculous, Vintage Hasselbeck!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh my oh my.

Saints defence did not expect that at all. Hasselbeck got knocked hard there but he appears to be alright. 

Brees needs to at least get them 3 here. Only one time-out though so it'll be tough.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I love this.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> These are some great playcalls by the Hawks to get them easy TDs, that was a really nice one there.


No kidding, I LOVE it when teams go deep on 3rd and short. One of my favorite playcalls in the game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I. Fucking. Love. This.

Saints were left too much time though.:side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Too bad Hawks have no defense. :no:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

First time the Saints have gone deep all game i think.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They haven't been able to TKOK. Someone fucked up that coverage on that play, Brees read it instantly.

This crowd is so fucking loud.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah the Seahawks have to keep it to 3 or less here. Gotta keep the lead going into half time.

They should have expected Brees to go deep there too, one time out and desperately wanting to score. Gotta be all over that.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

chiefs better be louder tomorrow


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

God dammit, Seattle, DO NOT let these assholes answer before half time


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Saints better score here

Anyone know who gets the ball at halftime? I missed the first like 20mins


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> They haven't been able to TKOK. Someone fucked up that coverage on that play, Brees read it instantly.


Yeah, Seahawks have been covering the deep ball pretty well all game long.

Colston still should have caught that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Seattle gets the ball pretty sure.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Seahawks get the ball first in the second half.

Come on Seahawks, make every non-Saints fan proud.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah the Hawks kicker kicked the ball out of bounds on the opening kickoff.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That's the most pissed i've ever seen Carrol.

Tight end looked to be open on that play.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They gotta kick. Good stand there by Seattle. Bend but don't break is definitely in effect here.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Keeping it to 3. Good enough.

Was it just me or was there major movement pre snap by both teams there?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Glad the Hawks were able to hold them to 3 at least. They can still make this a 2-possession game if they can get a TD on their opening drive of the 2nd half.

Hopefully the Saints D is still sucking in the 2nd half.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Seahawks get the ball first in the second half.
> 
> Come on Seahawks, make every non-Saints fan proud.


sweet ty

I'm a Colt/Panther fan , but I bet my WF points on the Saints

so this is serious F'n business


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

This is a sweet game... everyone was so sure about the Saints dominating, and there you go.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope that little Bengal team can win more games than the big Bengal team. *


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Kalashnikov said:


> This is a sweet game... everyone was so sure about the Saints dominating, and there you go.


Not everyone


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

We Are Legion said:


> Not everyone


Me neither, but the overwhelming majority of people did expect a squash match, so to speak...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Kalashnikov said:


> This is a sweet game... everyone was so sure about the Saints dominating, and there you go.


*With the way things have gone this year, nothing is a certainty. *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Me neither, but the overwhelming majority of people did expect a squash match, so to speak...


Most nearly everyone on here wanted the Hawks to win from the beginning. I admit I thought they would lose and even thought it was over once it was 10-0, the Hawks have proved me wrong and I'm pleased.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *With the way things have gone this year, nothing is a certainty. *


Well there was the certainty that no team would give up 49 to Buffalo except the Bengals.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

No one was really projecting anything more than a 2 score win for the Saints from what I saw in this thread. Clearly we're off on total points scored though based on the score after the first half.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Apparently my area is under a winter weather advisory now... 

Hell is officially about to freeze over. Shit's looking even better for the Hawks now


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Well there was the certainty that no team would give up 49 to Buffalo except the Bengals.


*:lmao touche`!

the little Bengals team would only give up 48 to the Bills.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Seahawks can't waste timeouts like that, if it's a close game near the end they need all their timeouts. They need to get their play set faster so they can get it off faster.

Edit:Again nice playcall on third and short for a great touchdown.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Um....WOW.

I think that timeout was worth it now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

lmao, FUCK the Aints.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

That's it, I'm calling him Matt HUSTLEbeck from now on. Get the fuck off the field, Saints.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

AMAZING CATCH. First TD where Seattle didn't completely destroy the defence with their routes.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

mike williams won't let his season end


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

17/23, 244 yards, 4 TDs with only one INT that came from a tipped pass. Great game from Hassleback so far.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hasselbeck with 4 TD Passes.

That's the most he's had all season, LOLSAINTS.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

reggie bush should ask mike williams for advice to revive his career


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Okay... the 7-9 SEAHAWKS have scored 31 POINTS and are leading by 2 scores against the defending world champions.

Can't believed I just typed that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brees is still getting anything he wants through the air from 10-15 yards. Seattle still needs to stop that. An 11 point lead is nothing the way this game is going.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

LAWL, you suck Brees.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Im trying to understand americans intrest in this so called "football". Since we now have it on swedish TV. 

Too many breaks for my taste. But I have atleast gotten into the rules, most of them.

Im guessing the Sea people are the underdogs and the team to root for?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

GREAT hit by Earl Thomas on 3rd down.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's right JasonLives...Seahawks are huge underdogs vs. the Super Bowl Champion here. Root for them!

This turned out to be a genius defensive gameplan. Bend but don't break, get a lead, and make the Saints one dimensional, THEN bring the blitz. Of course it doesn't work if the Seahawks don't play so well offensively. Saints totally being out coached and outplayed here


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Seahawks are a major underdog yes.

Seattle finally stepping up on defence to prevent a 10-15 yard catch.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hasselbeck the man on Offense & Thomas the man on defense.

Great hit by Thomas on 3rd down.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Come on Matt. Put this game away.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Go Seahawks then!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JasonLives said:


> Go Seahawks then!


This game definitely takes some getting used to if you're used to your brand of football. Stick with it, the payoff is there if you like tactical/strategic games.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I am absolutely loving how these Hawks receivers are fighting for extra yardage after the hit. Whoever their receivers coach is, he deserves a raise.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*My sister is a huge Saints fan... so of course I'm rooting for anyone but them.  

And I'm surprised we haven't heard for from Golden Tate this year. *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Great catch by Stokley.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *My sister is a huge Saints fan... so of course I'm rooting for anyone but them.
> 
> And I'm surprised we haven't heard for from Golden Tate this year. *


he stole donuts, that > any production he would have put up.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

MrMister said:


> This game definitely takes some getting used to if you're used to your brand of football. Stick with it, the payoff is there if you like tactical/strategic games.


Yeah can understand that. The breaks get to me. Usually only watch the Superbowl.

Im atleast happy we got the original american announcers. Suck pretty bad when some swede tries to do play by play on a american sport.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I've forgotten who Golden Tate is.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Saints got lucky there. Good short route by Obamanu but he dropped the pass that was a little far to his right. 14 point lead now. Need to make another stop now. Hopefully they are watching out for the deep ball because you have to think they will be coming now.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Definitely would have preferred a TD on that drive to put the game almost out of reach, but glad the Hawks came away with points. 

Just need to keep Brees off the field now and not make mistakes on offense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I hope Seattle starts making timely blitzes now. Saints are forced to pass all the time at this point.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Seahawks have done a great job covering kicks.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Seriously... who the fuck calls an offsides on a KICKOFF these days?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm inclined to believe it wasn't really the Seahawks that were playing in the NFL the first 16 weeks of the year, but in reality was the Sacramento Mountain Lions of the UFL playing in Seahawks gear. Last week the Seahawks finally got back ahold of their jerseys and are gonna win out now...

:side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Damn...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Awesome combined tackle by Jennings and Babineaux. Kinda surprised they are punting here. Oh wait I guess they aren't.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow. Why not run a QB sneak there? That was dumb. They needed like 4 inches there.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Turnover on downs! Get the fuck off the field, Julius Jones.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

TURNOVER ON DOWNS. Seahawks NEED a TD here. Put the game out of fucking reach and give these damn Aints what they deserve.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Tripped over his own player.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I came.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*How do you not sneak that?*


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Well that was weak. And New Orleans are suppose to be the defending champions? :O


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

They only needed an inch. Surely Brees could've gotten that by running right up the middle. I think it was the right decision, but a bad playcall.

EDIT: And what's with all of the Saints hate? I know the fans can be annoying, and the Seahawks are heavy underdogs, but that's the way it is for pretty much every team.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

EMBARRASSING ATTEMPT. You always go to the guy that has the least distance to go there and that's you DREW. Awful. It's inches.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Saints are in shock, they are done.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

That's why you don't play in Dallas anymore, fucker.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Cerbs, Julius Jones is horrible.



JasonLives said:


> Well that was weak. And New Orleans are suppose to be the defending champions? :O


It was terrible play call. The Quarterback should've kept the ball up the middle and let those hosses up front get him the inches he needed.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Receivers gotta stop dropping the ball, I see enough of this in Indy.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Wow. Why not run a QB sneak there? That was dumb. They needed like 4 inches there.


 I don't understand why they didn't go and sneak it either, why would you put the ball father away, knowing they've gotten pressure. just put it in Drew's hand.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Where the FUCK is the flag on that play?

EDIT: Awwwwwww wtf at the delay of game. That and the drops are just unacceptable mistakes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow? Seriously? Can't even get a FG now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

You can't really blame Jones on that one although he does suck yes. It was just an awful play call. The offensive line was pushed way back...Jones couldn't even take a step before he was tripping over his own guy.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

We Are Legion said:


> Where the FUCK is the flag on that play?
> 
> EDIT: Awwwwwww wtf at the delay of game. That and the drops are just unacceptable mistakes.


He looked back and tried to see the ball. At least that's what i think the rule is,if he keeps turned around he is called fo PI.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> You can't really blame Jones on that one although he does suck yes. It was just an awful play call. The offensive line was pushed way back...Jones couldn't even take a step before he was tripping over his own guy.


Good point. Seattle totally blew up that play. It's much, much harder to blow up a QB sneak.

Saints are officially in deep shit here.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

My guess is that Payton didn't want to send his starting QB at the middle of that Seattle D with that much time left in the game. If Brees gets hurt on that play, they aren't coming back from a 2-score deficit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

TKOK™ said:


> He looked back and tried to see the ball. At least that's what i think the rule is,if he keeps turned around he is called fo PI.


You can still get called it's just less likely. It's basically 99% if you don't look back though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We Are Legion said:


> My guess is that Payton didn't want to send his starting QB at the middle of that Seattle D with that much time left in the game. If Brees gets hurt on that play, they aren't coming back from a 2-score deficit.


Then just punt. It worked out in the end because the Seahawks totally tarded out on that last drive.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Good point. Seattle totally blew up that play. It's much, much harder to blow up a QB sneak.
> 
> Saints are officially in deep shit here.


Well it's just a distance game. Anything less than a yard you gotta give it to the guy that's closest to where you have to get to. It doesn't even matter if the D is anticipating a QB sneak when it's inches. You're going to get it a good % of the time.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Well atleast Saints are starting to gain some ground.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Good point. Seattle totally blew up that play. It's much, much harder to blow up a QB sneak.
> 
> Saints are officially in deep shit here.


 Troy Palomalu is the only person who could blow up a qb sneak, he'd just hop over the o line and sack the qb.

All Brees would really have to do is fall forward onto the line.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> Well it's just a distance game. Anything less than a yard you gotta give it to the guy that's closest to where you have to get to. It doesn't even matter if the D is anticipating a QB sneak when it's inches. You're going to get it a good % of the time.


Oh there's no question it should've been a sneak if you're gonna go for it there. I said that from the start.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Saints are definitely not going away. But the Hawks are still giving up those medium range passes. I don't understand why they're giving them that. 


MrMister said:


> Then just punt. It worked out in the end because the Seahawks totally tarded out on that last drive.


Yeah but the momentum was completely on Seattle's side. You don't even go for it in that situation unless you're pushing in all your chips and going all-in. Payton's getting desperate.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yep. 

And yes TKOK, Polamalu and his Polamolicules are awesome.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We Are Legion said:


> Saints are definitely not going away. But the Hawks are still giving up those medium range passes. I don't understand why they're giving them that.
> 
> Yeah but the momentum was completely on Seattle's side. You don't even go for it in that situation unless you're pushing in all your chips and going all-in. I think Payton is getting desperate.


It was a gamble for sure, they were in their own end of the field. The gamble would've been more in the Saints' favor had the run the sneak. And had they gotten it, that's a shift in the Saints' favor.

It's moot now. Seattle got nothing from it and the Saints are on the move now.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Seattle should have challenged that. But they would have probably scored a td anyway so he would have just delayed the inevitable.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah the Hawks are kicking themselves for that delay of game penalty on their last drive right now. That is just crap that cannot happen in a playoff game. 

But if the Hawks can get 3 here and eat some clock, they should be okay.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The short commercial breaks are annoying...Especially when its 1am in the morning.

Wouldnt be suprised to see Saints turn this around now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Pretty sure they didn't want to risk losing and losing another timeout.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It was a TD. The ball only needs to cross the plane of the start of the goal line and only a fraction of the ball has to be over as well.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm nervous for the 'Hawks now.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Saints climbed out of the shit and now the Seahawks have fallen in it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Pretty sure they didn't want to risk losing and losing another timeout.


Also, it would have been second and goal from about the half yard line. Any decent running team should be able to get that. Heck just sneak it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That looked odd. How do you not at least keep running and make a diving attempt for that ball?*


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

The Hawks need a stop here big time. 

Their last two offensive series have been complete FAIL.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Geez, Seattle looks like they are shitting the bed all of a sudden. Gotta get a stop on this possession of its probably curtains. Seattles momentum is down the tubes.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> It was a TD. The ball only needs to cross the plane of the start of the goal line and only a fraction of the ball has to be over as well.


I thought it was a TD too. It was close either way and you can't/shouldn't challenge those type of plays.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *That looked odd. How do you not at least keep running and make a diving attempt for that ball?*


That's probably why HUSTLEbeck looked pissed off after the play. He definitely still had a chance to make that catch.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Off topic, i mught just watch SNL tonight, Jim Carrey owns.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

3 and out. Seahawks officially need to step it up now. No more of the 10-15 yard passes. Step up and BLITZ. Good start.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Great fucking block there to spring Jones. I love to see a well executed, well blocked play.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Jim Carrey stopped being funny when he stopped talking with his butt.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Stop wasting timeouts, if they need to stop the clock near the end they will officially by screwed.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister said:


> I thought it was a TD too. It was close either way and you can't/shouldn't challenge those type of plays.


Ya. Glad my explanation was able to be understood. Struggled with the words to describe the goal line rule even though I'm quite familiar with it. 

Julias Jones making the most of some open field and a good block. This is not good.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Somehow I just don't see the Colts/Jets game topping this.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Seahawks will crumble here in teh 4th. There's a reason why they are 7-9, even with how well they've been playing today.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Colts blowout, fuck a good game.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Julius Jones making it happen, pride of Notre Dame baby.

Lets see if he can hold on to the damn thing. I'm hoping for a goal line fumble.

Colts Jets is hopefully good, even though both teams are low tier playoff teams. We get to see who gets devoured by the patriots next game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Great defense there. I did notice Julius Jones started playing well after we threw him under the bus lol.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*And the plot thickens.*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Great defense there. I did notice Julius Jones started playing well after we threw him under the bus lol.


Well anyone can make a play with that much open space . That's what good blocks and misreads can do for ya.

4 point game. Seahawks need to get themselves out of the crapper and at least take a crap load of time off the clock and get a field goal. At the very least.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

That's okay, that's okay. 

Eat the clock, Seattle, just eat the fucking clock. Good red zone stand.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It wasn't an "offsides" on the field goal attempt. It was a false start.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> Well anyone can make a play with that much open space . That's what good blocks and misreads can do for ya.
> 
> 4 point game. Seahawks need to get themselves out of the crapper and at least take a crap load of time off the clock and get a field goal. At the very least.


Well I said what I said because they all recognized the play before/as it happened. It was a good mental play by all over a physical play.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Calm the fuck down, Matt. Jesus.

Thank god, a first down finally.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Big 3rd down. The way the Saints are playing the Seahawks need to get as many of those and kill as much clock as they can.

And here's another big 3rd down attempt.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

New Orleans doing what the Seahawks should have been doing all game. BRING THE HOUSE. 

Another punt coming. Ugh.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Leave it to the 12th man to bail the Hawks out late in the game, lol.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Glad at the 12 man still shows up on defense because nobody else really seems to be doing much.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Big TO there. Now they really need to get this 3rd down.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Time to run the colck out.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Come on Seahawks!

I dont want to have lost 2 hours of sleep just to see the underdog lose in the end.

EDIT: That was CRAZY!


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

2 first downs, Pete...

Surely you can get at least that?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

FUCKING HOLY SHIT WHAT A FUCKING RUN!!!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WHAT A FUCKING RUN.

That STIFF ARM was fucking awesome. One of the best runs I've seen in playoff football...EVER.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Shit what a run. Lynch gets mad props for that.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

PLAY OF THE YEAR!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank god i put my 62 credits on seattle. I was in the zone.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

wowowowowowowow

that was a pretty amazing run


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

HOLY HOLY HOLY SHIT. A stiff arm from hell. Tracy Porter is his bitch.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Lynch basically just told the Bills to go fuck themselves.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That's the greatest run i've ever seen.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

God himself could not have delivered a better stiff arm than that. Unfuckingbelievable.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Still marking for that stiff arm and probably will be all year long.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wow.... that was amazing! It looked like the Michigan Wolverine defense was trying to tackle him.*


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

That looked like some Barry Sanders shit or something. That was awesome.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this one is over.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Play some defense and send those Aints home crying with their paperbags back on their heads.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Wow.... that was amazing! It looked like the Michigan Wolverine defense was trying to tackle him.*


:lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I loled at the Wolverines comment too.

Purple Kisses can you make a gif of that STIFF ARM?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Tracy Porter is officially the biggest bitch in the history of football.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

We Are Legion said:


> God himself could not have delivered a better stiff arm than that. Unfuckingbelievable.


Was like "GET DA FUCK OUTTA MY WAY"


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

MARSHAWN FUCKING LYNCH.

62 Yards, Stiffarm from hell, Touchdown, Beautiful.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It almost looked like Lynch let him catch up just so he could put him on his ass.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I loled at the Wolverines comment too.
> 
> Purple Kisses can you make a gif of that STIFF ARM?


Seconded, i hate the Seahawks, but that was awesome.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm pretty sure PK is a Saints fan so I doubt he wants to make a GIF of the Saints getting raped Lynch.

Hopefully the Hawks play the Falcons next to hopefully give the Falcons an easy win. Then again, the way this went, they could possibly win it.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I still don't get this Saints hate.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I had to ask. He does great work.

...not quite over yet...


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Still some excitement left


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Its do or die now for New Orleans.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Perfect Poster said:


> I still don't get this Saints hate.


I'm a Colts fan so the hate should be clear for me. 

Watch out for that onside kick Hawks.

lol horrible kick, game over.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Worst onside kick of all time?

You picked the upset Cerbs. Good job dude.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Called it.

I'm a damn savant.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Somehow the Seahawks will move on.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Not this time, New Orleans. GTFO with that onside kick crap.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

That onside kick was awful, put a paperbag on Hartley.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Awful kick. One time-out. It's over.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> Called it.
> 
> I'm a damn savant.


Oh yeah you called this too. Well done sir.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I would have the beat the hell out of the drums had the Rams won. Once the Seahawks won, I backed off.

Silly me.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Mitchell is a bitch for that shove. Lose with dignity.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The road to the Superbowl just got a little easier for the Falcons *


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Ah, let's hope the next game can give half the excitement of this one.

With the home team coming out on top again.

EDIT: Not if the Packers win. Then the Falcons get GB.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Hopefully this means they won't change the seeding rules. A 7-9 team knocking off the defending champs should be a perfect indication that the current system is fine.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alex Flanagan :yum:


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I love it. An upset for the ages.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Lynch ruins Tracy Porter's life.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Worst onside kick of all time?
> 
> You picked the upset Cerbs. Good job dude.


Yeah that's definatly the worst i can recall seeing.

Colts/Jets game is going to hard pressed to top this.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Well at least the NFC Championship Game won't be hell for me and my girl haha. Maybe now it be easier for her to cheer the Falcons thought with me


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't know if I should get off the Mick Vick bandwagon and ride the Seahawks to the super bowl, doesn't really matter aslong as Chiefs fuck up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DH said:


> Hopefully this means they won't change the seeding rules. A 7-9 team knocking off the defending champs should be a perfect indication that the current system is fine.


I don't think seeding was ever in question by anyone that understand the game. Not seriously anyway.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

We Are Legion said:


> Lynch ruins Tracy Porter's life.


Marsawhn Lynch went supersayain on that run.

That's the first time i can recall seeing someone get blown back by a stiff arm.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

That was unreal... from the 4 point loss for the Saints through the Lynch TD to the horrendous onside, that was a thrillride all the way through, it was a joy to watch. What a game. That is why I love football. Never say never.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

That announcer just pulled a Matt Striker with the stats. He said that this was the biggest playoff upset since the Pats beat the Rams in the Superbowl. I guess he forgot about 18 and 1 a few years ago in the Superbowl. Oh and thank god the Rams didn't beat the Seahawks. I highly doubt they could've pulled that off.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> Ah, let's hope the next game can give half the excitement of this one.
> 
> With the home team coming out on top again.
> 
> EDIT: Not if the Packers win. Then the Falcons get GB.


*I'm not referring to next weeks game.  The Saints are out of the playoffs so the road to the Superbowl just got easier for all the NFC teams.*


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

TKOK™ said:


> Marsawhn Lynch went supersayain on that run.
> 
> That's the first time i can recall seeing someone get blown back by a stiff arm.


It's like he had a fucking grenade in his hand. Just amazing. 

The worst part is, Porter has to look at his kids later.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

We Are Legion said:


> Lynch ruins Tracy Porter's life.


I'm sure he's not hurting all that badly, after all, he did have the game sealing pick 6 in the Super Bowl last year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TKOK™;9213954 said:


> Marsawhn Lynch went supersayain on that run.
> 
> That's the first time i can recall seeing someone get blown back by a stiff arm.


You need to watch some CSONKA, EARL CAMPBELL, AND JIM BROWN.

Lynch was fucking awesome on that run tough. Such a great run.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> That announcer just pulled a Matt Striker with the stats. He said that this was the biggest playoff upset since the Pats beat the Rams in the Superbowl. I guess he forgot about 18 and 1 a few years ago in the Superbowl. Oh and thank god the Rams didn't beat the Seahawks. I highly doubt they could've pulled that off.


*I think the Pats/Rams was a bigger upset. I think the point spread was bigger as well.*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

And after all that, we still got another game to watch.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> And after all that, we still got another game to watch.


Yep, that last game was a great start to these playoffs. Pretty exciting we still got three more games.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *I think the Pats/Rams was a bigger upset. I think the point spread was bigger as well.*


I think the Pats/Giants had the biggest points spread since Colts/Jets.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jets to choke on Peytons dick plz.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Win Manning win, Rex has nothing on you.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Lets go Jets! Lets go! 

Can't stand the Colts :|


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Are Caldwell's muscles capaple of smiling. I'd be shocked if they are.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

WAR Colts


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I picked the Colts over the Jets by 2 scores in this game, but I'm not gonna lie... I really hope the Jets win this game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I am rooting for the Jets as well. 3 and out. Let's go Jets.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TKOK™;9213985 said:


> I think the Pats/Giants had the biggest points spread since Colts/Jets.


She's right. Rams/Patriots was 14 points. Giants/Patriots was 11-13. 

The Niners/Chargers was almost 20 points...and the Niners covered. Easily. But of course you don't fuck with the Niners in the Super Bowl.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

You guys all suck.

And that was a bad challenge, there is no evidence of it touching him.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh my god, what a fucking idiotic play by Holmes. Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You guys all suck.
> 
> And that was a bad challenge, there is no evidence of it touching him.


I got your back. I want the Colts here even though I picked the Jets.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

If I was Rex Ryan I would smack him upside the head. Does he not realize the colts can push you into the ball? If you aren't going to touch it then get the fuck out of there. Even more happy that Steelers got rid of him now.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Hahahahah xD ahhh yes yes ha! xD


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

That was one of the dumbest things I've seen since Plexico Buress spiked the live ball.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Scared of LT and Cromartie in this game, Charger players for some reason always, and I mean ALWAYS, destroy us/Manning.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jets seem to be taken it easy on offense. Just being solid on defence and hoping to get an eventual advantage in field position.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

lol @ Holmes already getting pulled off special teams.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TKOK™ said:


> Are Caldwell's muscles capaple of smiling. I'd be shocked if they are.


He smiles one a year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Good sack, Sanchez holds on to the ball way to long when the pressure is in the pocket.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Another touchback. They gotta stick one of those inside the 5.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Both defenses came to play tonight.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Are you kidding me? We need to convert these.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

IDK about some of these 3 & 1 play calls.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Are you kidding me? We need to convert these.


For sure, but be patient. This looks to be a defensive struggle. Special teams might be the difference in this one.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

The Seattle/New Orleans game already feels like the amazing cruiserweight match at the beginning of a WCW ppv.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Well there's an 8 yard win the field position battle for the Jets. Little things are going to win this game. Hopefully they can get to Manning to get a sick and start the next possession in Indy territory. 

EDIT: Scratch that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

We're not going to have a run game against the Jets, Steelers, and Ravens so Manning should basically forget about doing anything major with the run.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

You gotta keep the defence honest though. Especially a defence coached by Rex Ryan.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I know, but he shouldn't even be trying to convert those third and short downs with runs because it ain't happening with those teams especially with our run games.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Peyton should do more Naked Bootlegs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I know, but he shouldn't even be trying to convert those third and short downs with runs because it ain't happening with those teams especially with our run games.


The last third down was a WR screen that got blown up. It happens. As long as the Colts keep playing at this high level on defense I like the Colts' chances here.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Trying to figure out why the Jets have a one-legged tackle matched up against Robert Mathis.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Freeneys spin move is still one of the sexest things in sport.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Rhodes converted on a 3rd and 1 so they aren't getting blown up everytime.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There's another 3rd and 1 conversion. A big play action is gonna work here soon.

EDIT:...Uh...just like that.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Garcon, coffee!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Can't believe they are playing "you dropped a bomb on me", I'm marking


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pierre Garçon that no good SOB at times.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Edit: Fuck what I said, nice INT.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah BITCH~!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Why is it whenever we score our defense kind of just disappears and vise versa.


How's that for some defense? Terrible pass really, but a turnover is a turnover.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

goodness, Mark Sanchez blows.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

So far so good


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

can't decide who the worst QB is in this game


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Feech La Manna45 said:


> can't decide who the worst QB is in this game


Who's on your short list?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The one that has scored a TD, not turned the ball over, and so far done pretty well.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Did he really have 7 minutes to throw and STILL get picked?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The best part was that it was only a 2 man rush and he still couldn't get it to a open man, so he decided to throw in coverage and overthrow it as well to result in a INT.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

time to put in Mark Brunell. :side:


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Sanchez is a star.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That throw was great.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

He just overthrew a wide open man that wasn't even close to being covered.

Why don't we cover up the middle better, because you know after 5 times running threw there you think we should do something.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Fuck yeah, that's the Colts D I'm used to seeing.

Getting run the fuck over.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Vinteiri still has the leg. Good for him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

This is so frustrating. We won't convert third and short on these defenses, it will nearly always fail.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> This is so frustrating. We won't convert third and short on these defenses, it will nearly always fail.


It's around 50% by my count. Probably should've run play action there though.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

I hate both of these teams because im a pats fan, but i hope the jets pull it out, because i think the colts are a much bigger threat. But i don't see it happening, Sanchez always shits the bed.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

They won 2 playoff games with Sanchez last year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They're going to win this one too unless Peyton Manning starts fucking shit up.

This Indy D is horrible.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Bob Sanders whenever you want to stop getting injuried and start helping our run defense again is the day when we will actually win these games no problem. Seriously, da fuck is this shit.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:no:

Reggie Who?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Bob Sanders whenever you want to stop getting injuried and start helping our run defense again is the day when we will actually win these games no problem. Seriously, da fuck is this shit.


he's damaged goods


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What a fucking idiot. If the block isn't on you CANNOT make contact with the punter. Unbelievable.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Probably cost the Colts the game.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lmao @ these retards Mark Brunell should come in and win it


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Good job holding them. Manning make us proud.

Do NOT give them too much TIME. Even Sanchez can lead a flukey comeback.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Colts are making this look too easy. Come on Jets.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Good job holding them. Manning make us proud.
> 
> Do NOT give them too much TIME. Even Sanchez can lead a flukey comeback.


They really need to go for the TD here. Fuck a FG unless there is no time left.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Mr. Clutch.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

He makes those kicks with his eyes closed..


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

please colts

hold one timeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Fuck we lost. They're going to get too close.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Well they got the return they needed. A couple couple first downs is all they need here.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Colts special teams fucking up at a ridiculous rate, aside from Vinatieri of course


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

They're way too close. Fuck it, why can't we get some players on ST and defense to make up for this shit.

And why did we call a timeout?

We fucking suck.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Fuck we lost. They're going to get too close.


Yeah, Indy really needed to score a TD last drive. Too much time left. I didn't like the play calling at all on that last Indy drive. This is the playoffs...balls to wall man.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm not too familiar with the rule (and really don't care too much) but doesn't a team get their timeout back when a play gets reviewed normally? Pretty sure i've seen teams not get charged with a TO if a booth review is called from above.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

someone is going to have to make a huge play or hope to fucking god the kicker misses


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Let's go Folk. Don't fuck up.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Can we fire Jim Cadwell, he is way too fucking passive. We should have done something with 45 seconds left at the end of second half. We should have gone 16-0 last year. We should be more aggressive, do you realize who you have under center? Fuck this guy, seriously.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

SMH


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Going to New England


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh
just siiiiiiighhhhh


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Manning calls his own plays I thought. That number 15 guy did drop that pass on 3rd down. The plays before that play sucked though. Stupid fucking play calls.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

What an amazing night of football.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

wow cant believe the jets won that.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Go steelers and Pats


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

manning should retire


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

chiefs better keep up the upset streak


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Manning calls his own plays I thought. That number 15 guy did drop that pass on 3rd down. The plays before that play sucked though. Stupid fucking play calls.


He does, but he doesn't get to decide if they try and do something with time left or not. Blayor White fucking sucks. I can't wait until next season when we have our receivers back and these pass dropping douches are back on the practice squad.

And Polian, get some fucking corners and stop drafting receivers and running back in the first round.

Oh and Jets, have fun getting fucked up Brady next week.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Now we have to listen to that moron coach run his mouth for another week about how the Jets are the greatest team in NFL history...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Loved how Rex ran on the field, must've saw someone barefoot.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Now we have to listen to that moron coach run his mouth for another week about how the Jets are the greatest team in NFL history...


Don't worry, I see Brady and Belichick smacking the shit out of the Jets.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

So will the Jets score a at least one TD next week?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

GD said:


> So will the Jets score a at least one TD next week?


Well, their going have to get more points then 17 against the Pats next week. Field goals are not going to cut it. It does not help that Sanchez is terrible in cold weather games.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Shocked the Colts lost that game. I wasn't more sure of any game this weekend than I was that one, and I sure as fuck didn't pick the Jets. I thought the Colts would run them out of the building. Glad I was wrong though. Can't wait to see the Jets go back to Gillette next week. 

Just wow... what a fantastic opening day for the playoffs. Two humongous upsets. Got a chuckle at the commentators praising Vinny as a HOF kicker, best ever, etc, then Nick Folk coming right back and kicking the game-winner. The Colts kickoff coverage was atrocious on the last kick, but props to Cromartie for making up for his pathetic defensive coverage tonight with a big time return in the end. 

Rex Ryan probably regrets baiting Brady now though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't think the Jets beating the Colts was that big of an upset really. The Colts were very suspect all year. Manning just didn't have enough support in the end. Dallas Clark was that important to that offense.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

GD said:


> Go steelers and Pats


Go Giants! Let's make it 4 championships this year.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Go Giants! Let's make it 4 championships this year.


what do giants have to do with anything?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Manning is great, but the team had way too many injuries. Sanchez needs to be 100x better next week. Field goals are not going to cut it against the Pats.

I know anything can happen, but if Baltimore wins tomorrow, I see it as a lose-lose situation for the Steelers. They have to hope that the Jets upset Pats in Foxboro.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

GD said:


> what do giants have to do with anything?


That doesn't even make any sense what you did just there. The Giants are just the Tri State areas team for the fancy individual that like watching a team with fancy uniforms and a more covered big brother think their better franchise. For every cool looking pass Eli throws he'll throw an interception just as much. Total losers the Giants are.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

the ravens have to hope that they can find an offense, that ed reed mind isn't fucked up, and their defense doesn't give up lots of yards. that's being under the assumption that the chiefs can kick field goals and avoid redzone turnovers unlike the bengals.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> I don't think the Jets beating the Colts was that big of an upset really. The Colts were very suspect all year. Manning just didn't have enough support in the end. Dallas Clark was that important to that offense.


It wasn't just that. We lost Bob Sanders, Hayden(CB), two of our linebackers, Sanders, Bullit(our fucking backup SS I don't even know who was out there), Collie, and Diem. We just had too many key injuries this year.

This was not at all Manning's fault btw, if anything it's White's fault.

Let's go Ravens/Vick, Ravens are the only other team that I actually like in this league so they better beat the Chiefs tomorrow.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

bob sanders is never around


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> It wasn't just that. We lost Bob Sanders, Hayden(CB), two of our linebackers, Sanders, Bullit(our fucking backup SS I don't even know who was out there), Collie, and Diem. We just had too many key injuries this year.
> 
> This was not at all Manning's fault btw, if anything it's White's fault.


Definitely not all Manning's fault. He wasn't on the kick coverage team. He wasn't on the defense that got dominated by the Jets O line. He didn't play in the secondary that gave up some pretty big plays.

And yeah your Colts got fucked by injuries. It happens.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Which is one of the problems we have with our run defense.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Wesson said:


> the ravens have to hope that they can find an offense, that ed reed mind isn't fucked up, and their defense doesn't give up lots of yards. that's being under the assumption that the chiefs can kick field goals and avoid redzone turnovers unlike the bengals.


Ravens offense is not like Saints/Pats, but their are times where they can easily score big points. If Ray Rice is on his game tomorrow, it makes things a whole lot easier for Flacco and the offense. 

It helps that Ravens are actually one of the best road playoff teams.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> That doesn't even make any sense what you did just there. The Giants are just the Tri State areas team for the fancy individual that like watching a team with fancy uniforms and a more covered big brother think their better franchise. For every cool looking pass Eli throws he'll throw an interception just as much. Total losers the Giants are.


No what you are saying makes no sense at all. We are talking about the playoffs. The Giants aren't in the playoffs and you are just making yourself look like a moron trying to start a fight for no reason in here. 

Try again troll.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Tom, you know what to do next week.

I'd love nothing more then 45-3 again.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

GD said:


> No what you are saying makes no sense at all. We are talking about the playoffs. The Giants aren't in the playoffs and you are just making yourself look like a moron trying to start a fight for no reason in here.
> 
> Try again troll.


:lmao

So I'm a moron for trying to start a fight for no reason? First of all let me say I'm not starting a fight with you.

Alright let me just ask you something and for the sake of your credibility answer this. Why do you not like the Jets and root against them for teams in states you've probably never been to, but you love the Giants?

If you don't like either team then you don't have to answer my question I asked you. I'm just trying to get the reason why people only like the Giants but not the Jets.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> :lmao
> 
> So I'm a moron for trying to start a fight for no reason? First of all let me say I'm not starting a fight with you.
> 
> ...


I don't like Rex Ryan or Jet fans. Not good enough for you? :no:

Lots of Jets fans hate the Giants. lots of yankee fans hate the mets, lots of mets fans hate the yankees...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

GD said:


> I don't like Rex Ryan or Jet fans. Not good enough for you? :no:


Fair enough but remember the Jets have been around long before Ryan was in there. One single person isn't going to make me run to be a fan of another way if I don't like them.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Fair enough but remember the Jets have been around long before Ryan was in there. One single person isn't going to make me run to be a fan of another way if I don't like them.


I know plenty of Jets fans for years, they are annoying. Try going to school with tons of them who think their team is the best in the NFL. :no:


EDIT: Besides, its a rivalry.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Alright you dirty fucking Steelers fans... 










Get ready to be FUCKED next week. :evil:


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

the thought of thousands of dead birds falling on heinz field is terrifying


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm expecting Flacco to have a similar game to the one against the Bengals earlier in the year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not 100% convinced Baltimore gets out of Kansas City.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Ravens about to destroy Kansas City and I'm going to love it.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I hope the Chiefs run all over the Ravens and keep Ray Lewis quiet.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

MetalX said:


> Ravens about to destroy Kansas City and I'm going to love it.


We are due for a blowout here. This seems like the likeliest candidate. However, if Seattle can beat NO, then KC can definitely defeat Baltimore.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

So first the Raiders axe Cable, and now they're letting Asomugha go to Free Agency. Do they even want to be credible again?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Seriously? Yeah, if Dallas doesn't get him, I might become a Steelers fan. I'm not joking...:side:


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd buy you a Polamalu jersey and send it to you ;D.

And I think there's still the possibility they could use the franchise tag, but if not, where do you think he'll go?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Rumor has it we're not keeping Terrance Newman around, so it's definitely possible.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Fuck off Cowboys fan, come on Denver make it happen.

Petersen/Asomugha would be pretty deadly.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

He should come to Pittsburgh. Our corners suck.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

If we can sign Asomugha I'd let Champ Bailey go you can have him in Pittsburgh.

He's still able to shutdown receivers.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

The Lions biggest weakness is corner so...

Asomugha for Detroit!


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Why would Asomugha want to go to Denver? He'd be in practically the same situation he was in at Oakland... minus the good weather.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

We're not as awful as are record suggests really, we get Dumervil back to help are pass rush and with a good corner or two are secondary should be fine.

We got talent we just didn't know how to use it this season, hopefully are new coach can put this team back together.


A new QB helps too cause we can't trust Orton to win games but I'm willing to give Tebow a shot.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Orton seemed to be the least of Denver's problems.



We Are Legion said:


> Rumor has it we're not keeping Terrance Newman around, so it's definitely possible.


Newman was a solid CB for us until this year. He's awful now though.

As for where Asomugha will go? Dallas has to get him if he is indeed a free agent. I'll be pretty pissed if it doesn't happen.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

With Moreno banged up the whole year we had no running game but if he can stay healthy and with Tebow and QB I think are running game should be fine again.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

MetalX said:


> We're not as awful as are record suggests really, we get Dumervil back to help are pass rush and with a good corner or two are secondary should be fine.
> 
> We got talent we just didn't know how to use it this season, hopefully are new coach can put this team back together.
> 
> ...


You better hope Elway is willing to give Tebow a shot. He's blowing smoke right now, but I wouldn't be a bit surprised if they chalked him up to the McDaniels virus and pitched him off to Buffalo, Tennessee, or Cincy. Lots of those teams in the top 10 draft picks need a QB and Denver has holes to fill. 


MrMister said:


> Newman was a solid CB for us until this year. He's awful now though.


He was my second favorite corner in the league until this year. Next to REVIS of course.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah it's a shame about Newman. He was one of my favorite Cowboys. Kinda like Greg Ellis when we had to get rid of him.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Did anyone know this???????



New NFL Postseason Overtime Rules said:


> - If a team scores a TD on the opening possession, it wins, & the game is over.
> 
> - If team kick a FG on the opening possession, the other team can tie with a FG or win with a TD.
> 
> - If both teams kick FG on their first possessions, the next team to score wins.


Where the fuck did this come from?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes. That's the fucking gay Brett Favre rule. They changed it because of him. It's new.

Sudden Death motherfuckers. That's when shit is/was real.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Not sure how I feel about it. Does seem kind of NCAA-ish.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Let's get something clear - Oakland's not _letting_ Asomugha test free agency, there was a little-known clause in his contract that has caused it to become void and him a free agent. It's not like they cut him. 

With that said, all of you fuck off. Carolina has the most cap space in the NFL.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

I'd like for the Bears to pick up someone else in the off-season we'll take Asomugha


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I sense another upset. If that happens then the playoffs got me so confused with my bracketology.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

OMG I'm so stoked as a Chiefs fan. Glad to finally see this team back. It's been 6,202 days since our last playoff win, close to 17 years. If we lose, we set a record, 7 straight playoff losses.

C'mon Chiefs!!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Why the fuck are they throwing so much?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

they're trying to build flacco confidence up


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

And it's the Chiefs defense.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

That's right, Wesson, start getting worried about next week.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

cheifs are implementing the seahawks plan so the fist 10 or so points don't matter


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Baltimore sucks. I can't believe I thought this team could win a Super Bowl.



WWF said:


> Let's get something clear - Oakland's not _letting_ Asomugha test free agency, there was a little-known clause in his contract that has caused it to become void and him a free agent. It's not like they cut him.
> 
> With that said, all of you fuck off. Carolina has the most cap space in the NFL.


No one cares why he's a free agent. We only care that he is or isn't.

You guys are never winning a Super Bowl anyway so it'd be a waste for him to be there.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Dallas is as far away from a Super Bowl as Carolina.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Baltimore sucks. I can't believe I thought this team could win a Super Bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at least you didn't fall for the houston texans hype.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Ugh let's see how the Ravens Defense does now. If they give up a touchdown right off the bat it's gonna be a long offseason for those guys. Kansas City is for real.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Panthers are underrated. The team's performance this year was just sort of a domino effect. They'll be back around .500 next year.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

That's fine, this game definitely won't be high-scoring. And the Chiefs won't get shit on their opening drive either.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

DH said:


> Panthers are underrated. The team's performance this year was just sort of a domino effect. They'll be back around .500 next year.


um, they play in a division w/ 3 teams at/over 10 wins.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

You seem confident in the Ravens @ Legion. You high, bro?

@IMP - I have a feeling Bucs & Falcons will take a step back and Saints will be around the same record.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

WWF said:


> Dallas is as far away from a Super Bowl as Carolina.


That's funny, last time I checked, Carolina was a quarter of the league behind us.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You can't be successful with the worst offense in the NFL. Injuries + QB ineffectiveness raped the team.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

DH said:


> You high, bro?


Fuck, I wish.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF said:


> Dallas is as far away from a Super Bowl as Carolina.


That's like saying Carolina is as close to Mars as Texas is.



Wesson said:


> at least you didn't fall for the houston texans hype.


Yeah, but what IF they had a defense and a QB?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Does anybody know any other big name free agents besides Asomugha, Bailey and DeAngelo Williams?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

3 and out. The fuck did I tell you ho's.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Neither team is going to the Super Bowl any time soon, so it doesn't fucking matter. 



DH said:


> Does anybody know any other big name free agents besides Asomugha, Bailey and DeAngelo Williams?


PEYTON


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So are the Ravens going to drive the field and kick another field goal? This team can't score TD's. It's not like KC's defense is that good.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Vince Young, if you consider that a big name.

Maybe Terrell Owens.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

We Are Legion said:


> 3 and out. The fuck did I tell you ho's.


Would you like a fucking prize?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

MrMister said:


> That's like saying Carolina is as close to Mars as Texas is.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but what IF they had a defense and a QB?


they would be the san diego chargers


We Are Legion said:


> 3 and out. The fuck did I tell you ho's.


all i saw was a guy failing to get a foot down


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Nah, my prize will be when the Steelers fall at home next week.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

We Are Legion said:


> Nah, my prize will be when the Steelers fall at home next week.


If we can win the division without the best QB in the North for 4 games, I think we'll manage just fine regardless of who we play.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Best QB in the north? You're the only fucking team in the north who has one.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Michael Vick, Peyton Manning, DeAngelo Williams, Arian Foster, Cedric Benson, Ahmad Bradshaw, Vincent Jackson, Sidney Rice, Santonio Holmes, Braylon Edwards, Malcolm Floyd, Steve Smith (NYG), Terrell Owens, Randy Moss, LaMarr Woodley, Tamba Hali, Champ Bailey, Brent Grimes, Carlos Rogers, Jonathan Joseph, Ronde Barber, Antonio Cromartie, Ike Taylor & Richard Marshall are some notable free agents. Just a few.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wesson said:


> they would be the san diego chargers


You give them too much credit, like I did early in the season. The Chargers can actually win their division.

I think they'd be the Baltimore Ravens.:side:


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Kansas City having lots of trouble tackling these guys catching the short open field passes.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

We Are Legion said:


> Best QB in the north? You're the only fucking team in the north who has one.


You sound upset. Are you upset?



WWF said:


> Michael Vick, Peyton Manning, DeAngelo Williams, Arian Foster, Cedric Benson, Ahmad Bradshaw, Vincent Jackson, Sidney Rice, Santonio Holmes, Braylon Edwards, Malcolm Floyd, Steve Smith (NYG), Terrell Owens, Randy Moss, LaMarr Woodley, Tamba Hali, Champ Bailey, Brent Grimes, Carlos Rogers, Jonathan Joseph, Ronde Barber, Antonio Cromartie, Ike Taylor & Richard Marshall are some notable free agents. Just a few.


Oh damn. Well we know Peyton's getting resigned, and if Vick didn't, I would laugh.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Flacco isn't even as good as Matt Schaub tbh. Even I won't try to sell that load of crap.

EDIT: Nah, not upset. Ravens are looking good atm.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

saints also looked good at this point


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Yep, they're looking good right now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Baltimore's defense have to be the most forgiving humans on the face of the Earth.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Fuck...


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

:lmao

THAT RAVEN DEFENSE.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Okay, that was a load of shit.

STILL EARLY IN THE GAME THOUGH. 0_0


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Kansas City might pose some problems for the Steelers next week.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

We Are Legion said:


> Flacco isn't even as good as Matt Schaub tbh. Even I won't try to sell that load of crap.
> 
> EDIT: Nah, not upset. Ravens are looking good atm.


What was that you were saying?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Exactly, so you shouldn't be chirping so much.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

DH said:


> :lmao
> 
> THAT RAVEN DEFENSE.


Can we finally say it's OVERRATED and it's been that way almost every year since they won that Superbowl.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

YEAH GO CHIEFS...KEEP FUCKING DOUBTING!!!!!


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Kansas City might pose some problems for the Steelers next week.





TKOK™ said:


> What was that you were saying?





DH said:


> Exactly, so you shouldn't be chirping so much.


You can all kiss my ass. 

Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every once and a while. I mean look... the Chiefs are in the playoffs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lmao Cerbs.



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Can we finally say it's OVERRATED and it's been that way almost every year since they won that Superbowl.


It's a good defense. They've never had consistent offensive support. Ever.

It was one play. Charles will fuck you up if he gets good blocking.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Can we finally say it's OVERRATED and it's been that way almost every year since they won that Superbowl.


Yeah. Peyton Hillis was the first to expose it this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ray Lewis was held on the Charles TD btw. It was pretty clear.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

C'mon Ravens make damn sure the Chiefs continue to be failures.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Have no idea why the Ravens seem to have already abandoned the run game. 

But they need to start flooding the box with defenders on defense to shut down Charles. Cassel can not win this game for the Chiefs.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Charles is just raping.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

A Mountain just landed on Charles.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice fumble Charles.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

That's right BITCHES. 

Jamal WHO?


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Damn...


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i would fumble too if that mountain was on me. it's good thing cody needs a breather like every other play.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm fucking sick of Baltimore not scoring TDs. Do it Ravens.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Come on Kansas City pick off this fool.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

We Are Legion said:


> That's right BITCHES.
> 
> Jamal WHO?


Jamaal*

Oh, and I thought a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in a while.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Give the ball to Ray Rice, he'll teach Charles how to get it done.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

MetalX said:


> Give the ball to Ray Rice, he'll teach Charles how to get it done.


Yeah, Rice is having an outstanding game.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Ravens really need to find a way to stop the pass rush.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

We Are Legion said:


> That's right BITCHES.
> 
> Jamal WHO?


I dunno, who is Jamal? Jamal Lewis? We're talking about Jamaal Charles.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Boldin was wide open. Flacco is terrible.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

MetalX said:


> Give the ball to Ray Rice, he'll teach Charles how to get it done.


4 and out. Nice way on capitalizing on the turnover.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

DH said:


> Yeah, Rice is having an outstanding game.


There's a reason for that, they have a delusion that Flacco is somehow a good QB, let the run do the job Ravens.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WWF said:


> I dunno, who is Jamal? Jamal Lewis? We're talking about Jamaal Charles.


You legit need to get on MSN one of these days. You're missing out on good stuff (Es is getting unbanned :|)


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Flacco needs to get it together ffs.

The good thing about that 3 and out is hopefully Charles is still rattled from their last series.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Flacco Sacko! Tamba Hali!!!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I atleast called Chiefs winning, I knew Jamaal would be too much too handle.

Still don't want it happening though, so my faith is on the Ravens to win the AFC.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Charles hurt = yet another lucky playoff break for the Ravens. Hopefully he'll be back soon.

Edit: You sure you want AJ Green @ WWF? I don't think it's gonna fix your problems, and the guy will become irrelevant imo.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

MetalX said:


> I atleast called Chiefs winning, I knew Jamaal would be too much too handle.
> 
> Still don't want it happening though, so my faith is on the Ravens to win the AFC.


Is this game over? I thought it was still in the 1st half.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Is this game over? I thought it was still in the 1st half.


I didn't say it was over, I just said I called them winning.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

DH said:


> Charles hurt = yet another lucky playoff break for the Ravens. Hopefully he'll be back soon.


Matt Cassel will take over the offense passing and running when he's open now probably. I know he's one of their main guys but I don't see it killing their offense for the rest of the game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DH said:


> Charles hurt = yet another lucky playoff break for the Ravens. Hopefully he'll be back soon.
> 
> Edit: You sure you want AJ Green @ WWF? I don't think it's gonna fix your problems, and the guy will become irrelevant imo.


Yes, I'd like the best WR prospect since Randy Moss/Calvin Johnson (Depending on who you ask).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ed Reed says hi (great hit there). 

AJ Green isn't as good as either Johnson or Moss. He'll be a decent WR.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I hate it but that guy on the Ravens that just made that big hit will probably get fined by the league.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Charles is ridiculous.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Carolina should pick Bowers from Clemson. Definitely the best specimen in the draft.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

WWF said:


> Yes, I'd like the best WR prospect since Randy Moss/Calvin Johnson (Depending on who you ask).


With Smith aging that would be a good pick. My boy Clowney do anything this year?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

No go on Bowers. 



RKO920 said:


> With Smith aging that would be a good pick. My boy Clowney do anything this year?


He fucking sucked. Wright was on IR the entire season, too.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The Chiefs D-line is making Flacco their bitch and I love it .


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Ahahaha Quarterback scramble for a first down then a big sack on the next play for a big loss.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

LOL. Wright when healthy is a great special teamer though.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Guess Todd Heap's going to be wearing a saddle the rest of this game.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Even though the Ravens are down by 4, They are moving down the field easily. Just get a TD before halftime. Plus, for a big/awkward guy, Flacco can run.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

ravens have a tendency to injure running backs who are killing them


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Charmqn said:


> Even though the Ravens are down by 4, They are moving down the field easily. Just get a TD before halftime. Plus, for a big/awkward guy, Flacco can run.


Ravens needs to score TDs though. These FG fests they put on will get them beat.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Charmqn said:


> Even though the Ravens are down by 4, They are moving down the field easily. Just get a TD before halftime. Plus, for a big/awkward guy, Flacco can run.


The bad thing is, the Chiefs are moving the ball pretty easily too when the Ravens let them have it.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Man, I am playing the NFL.com Playoff fantasy game...Why didn't I fucking pick Heap? haha He's getting so much yardage now.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Wesson said:


> ravens have a tendency to injure running backs who are killing them


CJ2K comes to mind.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Props to the Chiefs O-Line for manhandling Lewis on just about every Charles run.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

God damn gym was a fucking zoo today, just getting sat down to watch the game now. Liking the score. I'm told there have been lots of good hits.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I was about to hate Baltimore forever if they didn't convert that 3rd down.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Fear it, baby.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I won't fear a fuckin' purple bird with a gold B tattooed on its head.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Perfect drive by Flacco and the Ravens.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ravens are the most intelligent bird though.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

WWF said:


> I won't fear a fuckin' purple bird with a gold B tattooed on its head.


YOUR MASCOT IS A BLACK PANTHER, RACIST.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's still just a bird. There's many more fearsome mascots in the NFL than a bird.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

We Are Legion said:


> Fear it, baby.


How about fearing the players on the fields dominance and performance instead of a purple bird logo.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

We Are Legion said:


> Fear it, baby.


i saw a flock of ravens flying with a fried chicken wing, it made the kids at burger king uncomfortable.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

At least they're not the fucking Dolphins. If we're gonna get into a discussion about un-intimidating mascots, they should be at the top of the list. Right next to the horse and the Vikings' cartoon character.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Or that Cowboys star. Hahahaha.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

What the hell is a Packer and a Brown? And am I supposed to be scared of a Saint? 



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> How about fearing the players on the fields dominance and performance instead of a purple bird logo.


Fuck off.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Actually what the fuck am I talking about, what the hell is the Steelers' mascot anyways? Some fruity-colored diamonds? Oh shit, bro. Get the fuck out of the way of that.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

We Are Legion said:


> At least they're not the fucking Dolphins. If we're gonna get into a discussion about un-intimidating mascots, they should be at the top of the list. Right next to the horse and the *Vikings' cartoon character.*


I guess you never seen the guy that goes to the games that thinks he's a real Viking then.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

ravens offense needs to wake up after that awful first half. only up by a FG and you've had the ball the whole game.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

We Are Legion said:


> Actually what the fuck am I talking about, what the hell is the Steelers' mascot anyways? Some fruity-colored diamonds? Oh shit, bro. Get the fuck out of the way of that.


Again, the Cowboys star.

hahahahahahaha


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

We Are Legion said:


> Actually what the fuck am I talking about, what the hell is the Steelers' mascot anyways? Some fruity-colored diamonds? Oh shit, bro. Get the fuck out of the way of that.


Legit laughed @ this.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The 49ers mascot is scary.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Steelers don't have a mascot. Mascots are for pussies.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Should be a great second half. I wanna see Kansas City hang around and Matt Cassel win it for the Cheifs in the end.

I always thought the Steelers mascot was the Franchise Shane Douglas.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

DH said:


> Again, the Cowboys star.
> 
> hahahahahahaha












Don't fuck with Rowdy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Steelers logo is a variation of the US Steel logo.

The Cowboys star is iconic. Don't be jealous.

Get Rowdy the fuck outta here. Worst mascot ever.


Also lmao that you thought I was seriously defending a raven as being fearsome WWF.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

JM said:


> Steelers don't have a mascot. Mascots are for pussies.


Yeah they do - a fucking construction worker. :lmao


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Rowdy looks homosexual.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Get Rowdy the fuck outta here. Worst mascot ever.


:lmao I know

These are OUR mascots...










Be jealous.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The Steelers unofficial mascot is actually Steely McBeam which is basically a random steel worker. They don't really use it. They certainly don't have it dancing like a fairy in the end zone to distract opponent kickers.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Jamaal Charles recovered that fumble :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ravens are such fucking spares.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

A jet is scary. I am more afraid of a BILL though.

FIREMAN ED IS THE BEST MASCOT.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

The Chiefs caught a break there. It's all good. Charles is slowing down. Must've hit his head pretty hard earlier.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

We Are Legion said:


> :lmao I know
> 
> These are OUR mascots...
> 
> ...


My favorite Cowboy cheerleader is Debbie. 8*D


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Now that was a huge stop right there.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Like I said the Cheifs will hang around to the end and find a way to win. It's not over yet. I found it odd that there was no break at all in between half time though.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Wow, that 4th down call might cost KC right there. Huge stop by the Ravens.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Cowboy cheerleaders are over rated, just like the Laker girls. It's not like they are any hotter than the rest of the leagues cheerleaders.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey MrMister, are you guys getting ice down there today? We're getting fucked with this shit right now.

EDIT: @JM - We did it first though. You're welcome.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

But everyone knows the Cowboys cheerleaders are slutty so they're pretty popular that way.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I love the jealousy here of the Dallas Cowboys Cheerleaders. Seriously though, I was shocked how good the Eagles cheerleaders looked. I didn't think a city so shitty could produce good looking women.



We Are Legion said:


> Hey MrMister, are you guys getting ice down there today? We're getting fucked with this shit right now.
> 
> EDIT: @JM - We did it first though. You're welcome.


Nope. We won't get the actual bitter cold until tomorrow. It's about 40-50 here and raining.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

That's what Tom Landry thought too. Publicly called them porn stars, then the owner brought his ass into his office and showed him a real porno. True story.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

JM said:


> Cowboy cheerleaders are over rated, just like the Laker girls. It's not like they are any hotter than the rest of the leagues cheerleaders.


Yeah from those pictures they actually look like the least hot compared to some other teams cheerleaders even if it's just that one chick that is smoking hot on another team. The Cowboys in those photos have no chick that is absolutely mind blowing.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice acting job.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

DH said:


> Nice acting job.


haha I know...good move Flacco.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm not disputing that Cerbs. I'm not really thanking you though because I watch football for football, not for cheerleaders. The only time I notice them is when a QB throws the ball away and almost hits them and I lol. So thanks Cowboys for that I guess. But I'm sure if someone did a poll about who has the hottest cheerleaders they'd win just based on uneducated guesses because they are most well known group of cheerleaders. If you aren't hot you aren't going to be an NFL cheerleader, they are all hot or at least significantly above average.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Berry's having a great game.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Eric Berry must like peggyback rides.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

TKOK™ said:


> Eric Berry must like peggyback rides.


Who's Peggy?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

It's cool, JM because I don't know anyone who watches football for the cheerleaders. I'm just saying it was one of our staples on the league. But none of the other teams' cheerleaders dress anywhere near as sexy as ours'. Of course that's subject to opinion, but they don't sell cheerleader costumes for any other team's cheerleaders.

Of course it doesn't matter, dunno why I'm even defending it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I was wondering how that wasn't intentional grounding. good call.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

WWF said:


> Who's Peggy?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The Chiefs are handing the game over to the Ravens.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Man, Suggs finally gets the sack. 

And Ray lewis forces the fumble and Ravens recover it.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

DH said:


> The Chiefs are handing the game over to the Ravens.


their twelfth man doesn't seem to care


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I predicted the final score of this game would be 16-10 Ravens. Looks like I could hit that right on the nose.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Defense doing good in the redzone, holding them to field goals. C'mon offense. Let Charles take over. Bowe has been a non-factor.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm relieved to see that the ravens redzone offense is worse than the steelers


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

We Are Legion said:


> It's cool, JM because I don't know anyone who watches football for the cheerleaders. I'm just saying it was one of our staples on the league. But none of the other teams' cheerleaders dress anywhere near as sexy as ours'. Of course that's subject to opinion, but they don't sell cheerleader costumes for any other team's cheerleaders.
> 
> Of course it doesn't matter, dunno why I'm even defending it.


Lol, yes let's get back to the game.

Chiefs need at least a field goal here.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Let's applause Cassel for screwing the game over for the Chiefs.

I mean c'mon, it's the Ravens secondary.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok KC is now in deep shit.

On the other hand, the Ravens refuse to score TDs.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Raven's D are fucking monsters


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

And there goes the game and Matt Cassels credibility.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Even if they get a FG, I don't see KC coming back. They are showing their inexperience. Plus, KC defense is just getting tired.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah, the Chiefs can't maintain a drive. But they haven't been able to all year so I can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Face palm


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

ravens still have to play the 4th quarter and that's when they usually fuck up


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The Ravens Defense has completely owned and shut down Matt Cassel and the coach is afraid to let Charles run it as much after the fumble. This game is over. Now I will get my day started.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

KC, its been fun seeing someone different in the Playoffs, but its now for the big boys to play haha.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

That's game.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

GAME... OVER.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok the Chiefs will find it quite hard to come back from this if the Ravens can actually score TDs.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

And Boldin with some crazy leap for the TD.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Charmqn said:


> KC, its been fun seeing someone different in the Playoffs, but its now for the big boys to play haha.


The Ravens are like little school girls compared to the Jets or the Patriots and they still have to get over their demons in Pittsburgh before they can face the real big boys.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Pats vs Jets. and Steelers. vs Ravens


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

This has been a KC botch fest :lmao


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Ravens defense is making Matt Cassel their bitch.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

WTH KC...damn, just get one play out before turning it over haha


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

So I guess the Chiefs just kinda said 'fuck it', huh?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Blood in the muthafuckin water. KC has no choice but to challenge this.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Man, when the Ravens defense smell blood in the water, they just go for it haha.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Chiefs caught another break there. No way in fuck that was an incomplete pass.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tuck rule, which is gay. The tuck _is_ a fumble.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Good god, the Chiefs have some fat fucking fans.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

We Are Legion said:


> Good god, the Chiefs have some fat fucking fans.


All teams do - it's America 8*D


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm hoping a fight breaks out, make this interesting.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Ravens have done over 70+ plays. God damn...and now on to Pittsburgh!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I'm not gonna lie the Ravens looked weak in the beginning then they got up ahead and then the Defense came alive and it's all been down hill from there for the poor Chiefs.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

DH said:


> All teams do - it's America 8*D


Touche.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I'm not gonna lie the Ravens looked weak in the beginning then they got up ahead and then the Defense came alive and it's all been down hill from there for the poor Chiefs.


Well, how long was the Ravens d on the sidelines haha?

Damn, 2 sacks and then interception.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

can't wait to see steelers pass rush on the awful ravens o line


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

ESPN told blatant lies about the Chiefs. They were saying how they'd be dangerous for any team to have to compete against. They couldn't have been any wrong. This game was totally one sided.

Let's go Steelers for next week. Looks like the AFC playoffs is gonna be very good next week.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> ESPN told blatant lies about the Chiefs. They were saying how they'd be dangerous for any team to have to compete against. They couldn't have been any wrong. This game was totally one sided.
> 
> Let's go Steelers for next week. Looks like the AFC playoffs is gonna be very good next week.


Its an analyst who thinks they know what they are talking about. Why would anybody listen to an analyst on EPSN?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Wesson said:


> can't wait to see steelers pass rush on the awful ravens o line


eh, the game this Saturday will be going down to the last second or OT.

Lets see if the Ravens can break Big Ben's nose again.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

um, espn was covering themselves in case the chiefs they pulled a seahawks. the ravens best chance of winning is if ed reed isn't on the field.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Well ....

no Seahawks/Chiefs superbowl 

maybe next year


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Congrats Ravens fans. Chiefs offense didn't want it.

I credit the defense. Held them to field goals, game was 16-7 mid third quarter. The defense had to keep coming back out due to offensive turnovers. Disappointing game.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Next week is going to be good. Both games are rival games, with the best rivalry playing Saturday.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

GD said:


> Its an analyst who thinks they know what they are talking about. Why would anybody listen to an analyst on EPSN?


Yeah um I'm guilty of that. It's the same thing on that channel every day.

And



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Well ....
> 
> no Seahawks/Chiefs superbowl
> 
> maybe next year


LOL

To be fair though I now learned that there is a big difference between Matt Hassleback a all time underrated veteran in the league and a few year pro on a inexperienced team like Matt Cassel. I think Cassel will learn though from this and only get better.

People forget that Hassleback had been injured most of the year and the kid that took over for him was absolutely terrible.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Read that with every game Flacco wins in the playoffs, he gets an extra $200,000.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

cam cameron bought himself a week vacation from fans bitching


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

God I hate both of these teams about to play.

If the Ravens can score TDs, they'll beat Pittsburgh. Of course, I don't see them scoring TDs.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

We Are Legion said:


> Good god, the Chiefs have some fat fucking fans.


Steeler girls ftw


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Pumped for Steelers/Ravens next week. Flacco is 2-5 all time vs. the Steelers so I really hope that continues. The season record was a split BUT Roethlisberger didn't play the first game so that one doesn't count. 

I expect both teams to play really well. Could come down to a turnover or even the 12th man. I expect a Steelers win but not by much at all.

Now, let's go Eagles.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Despite that sack on the first play, I'm still picking the Eagles. They live and die by the big play, but Green Bay is going to beat them up regardless of who wins.

EDIT: :lmao @ ItsWhatIDo


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

1st down Philly wow dumbass was to close to the ball.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Not-so-money Akers in this weather.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm sure you could find a similar picture for every team in the league. 

Man I hope that FG miss doesn't cost them. Tough kick into the wind.



Mr.King said:


> 1st down Philly wow dumbass was to close to the ball.


That's two days in a row we've seen a bone head play by a returning team. If you don't plan to touch the ball get the fuck out of there. It should be the first thing they tell special teams at the start of the season and repeatedly every practice.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, he totally Santonio Holmes'd that punt. But luckily it doesn't seem like it will make a difference. It's going to be big plays and TD's or bust in this game. FG's aren't going to be an option unless they're REALLY close.

EDIT: Oh man, if Desean Jackson is hurt, the Eagles are in deep shit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Eagles are fucked if they don't do something offensively on this drive. Their defense is not good enough to stop Green Bay. They have to outscore Green Bay.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

they're pretty much fucked if Jackson doesn't return.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

That just became a big task since it doesn't look like Jackson's coming back.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Eagles are AWFUL defending in the RZ. Yeash.

They need to respond now but without their number 1 receiver they are going to struggle.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jackson is a pussy unless he's torn ligaments. Any type of sprain and he's a total fucking *** for leaving this game. Actually change that to total fucking coward.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

them deep threats like to cop out. not mike wallace b/c he's a good guy.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Packers movin' along I think.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

If Mike Wallace did that to his knee the corners might only JUST be able to keep up with him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jackson coming back. COWARD.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

What a dumbass.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Vicks gonna have to do this himself


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

just leavin this here, idk if someone already posted the gif or not, but its beastly so one more don't hurt.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

GET THE FUCK OUT MY FACE SUCKA.

Eagles at least showed some life there. Don't let them score here and then hopefully Vick can start taking the game over in the second half.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Eagles are pretty much fucked. I will say GB is extremely lucky to recover their own fumbles so far.

I just can't get over how he stiff arms that dude 5 yards. So great.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

JM said:


> I'm sure you could find a similar picture for every team in the league.


Maybe, but Pittsburgh is pretty known for being the gutter when it comes to women.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

If the Packers get a TD here....

it's likely over


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Big to right there.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Huge take away for the Eagles leads to a TD. Eagles right back into the game.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Nice toss there. *


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

huge TO
huge TD

edit

wow The Eagles D is absolutely pathetic. It would be less embarassing to just forfeit.
GB is getting whatever they want , every play


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Perfect play call there. If that play is called on the right defense it's damn near impossible to stop.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Perfect play call there. If that play is called on the right defense it's damn near impossible to stop.*


They had the bodies to stop it though, but they just got blocked lol.

Philly's D is terrible.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> They had the bodies to stop it though, but *they just got blocked lol.*
> 
> Philly's D is terrible.



*Which is by design.  *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

C'mon man.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Well the games today/tonight have been very disappointing compared to yesterdays.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice discipline.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Which is by design.  *


Looking at it again, you were absolutely right. The Eagles were totally out of position to stop it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Looking at it again, you were absolutely right. The Eagles were totally out of position to stop it.


*But that means you're right as well. lol 

It shows how bad their defense is when a screen like that works so perfectly without the defense even blitzing. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *But that means you're right as well. lol
> 
> It shows how bad their defense is when a screen like that works so perfectly without the defense even blitzing. *


Well yeah, I'm always right though.

Akers 0-2 is NOT helping matters here.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Akers got ready for this game by watching Bosie State game film


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow Akers C'mon man.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

They should just sneak Vick again, or run some sort of bootleg.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

That's a tough break. He kept his feet in after the catch too. Just careless in his route.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Awesome job by this officiating crew even though Philly failed. They deserved the retry.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It would never have occurred to to me that they should have got another try. I've never seen that before. Good job by the crew indeed. *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'd lol hard if Jackson takes this to the house.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Huge sack. Let's go Vick. Or better yet. Jackson, run it back and break some hearts.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

plz don't kick it to deshawn jackson.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If Green Bay doesn't punt this out of bounds they are idiots.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Good job punter from Kentucky *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *If Green Bay doesn't punt this out of bounds they are idiots.*


They are idiots.

I don't see Vick pulling this out at all. Just not believing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jacksonnnnnn. Shoe string tackle away from the end zone there.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I do like how the announcer is trying to make this more magical than it is by saying there were reports of people trying to take Vick's helmet away so he couldn't get back in the game.

That's bullshit.*


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Imagine how deadly the Eagles would be if Vick had peaked now instead of the Washington game.

Lawls that's game.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Atlanta vs. Eagles
Seahawks vs Bears.

Bears are going to be in NFC Championship game.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Game over...can't wait for the Philly media and fans reactions.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Good game. Akers makes two FGs and the Eagles win. 

Packers/Falcons should be pretty sweet next week. I'm seeing a Packers/Bears NFC Championship.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

You gotta spike that ball and get a huddle there, imo. That's game though, nothing you can do now.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Bears/Packers for NFC Title. Atlanta's overrated.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

SON OF A BITCH COCK SUCKING MOTHERFUCKERS!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

YEAH.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> SON OF A BITCH COCK SUCKING MOTHERFUCKERS!


If Atlanta doesn't take care of the Packers and the Bears can indeed beat Seattle, I would advise NOT watching the NFC Championship.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

so much for that.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr.King said:


> Atlanta vs. Eagles
> Seahawks vs Bears.
> 
> Bears are going to be in NFC Championship game.


Seahawks/Bears game will be interesting. I am still weary on the Bears and especially Cutler. You have no clue which Cutler you will get: the horrible one or the Cutler that is great.

I can easily see the 'Hawks winning this one.

Packers/Falcons...this one is definitely tougher.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Just won $300 thanks to the Eagles loss.

I was 3/4 in my Wild Card predictions, was not expecting Seattle to win but nonetheless, I'm still calling Bears or Packers vs. Patriots in the Super Bowl.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

McCarthy may not live that long. Fat fucker.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm hoping for Falcons/Steelers Super Bowl since my brother cheers for the Falcons so it would be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm calling a Packers vs Ravens/Pats SB. I have this feeling.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm not sold on the Bears, but i think they are good enough to beat the Seahawks. Falcons vs Packers is a toss up though imo.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

As much as I wish it weren't so i'm just not conviced DA BEARS are consistant enough to make it to the bowl.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> As much as I wish it weren't so i'm just not conviced DA BEARS are consistant enough to make it to the bowl.


The more I look, I see the Packers going to the SB. They can legitimately beat anymore left in the NFC. Their is not one dominating force left.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah, the Falcons just need to go into the game next week with the mindset to maim Aaron Rodgers and The Pack are done.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DH said:


> Bears/Packers for NFC Title. Atlanta's overrated.





DH said:


> I'm hoping for Falcons/Steelers Super Bowl since my brother cheers for the Falcons so it would be interesting to say the least.


wut


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

I'd love a Bears vs Ravens superbowl.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bears/Steelers would be optimal for me but don't see it happening.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I cringe every time I watch the Bears play, so I'll pass on that.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WWF said:


> wut


Well I'd like to see ATL in the Super Bowl, but I don't think it will happen.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF said:


> I cringe every time I watch the Bears play, so I'll pass on that.


They got a good defense and special teams. The offense is a comedy of errors all too often though.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

_So much for those fucking Eagles marks, wherever the fuck they are.

I predict the Patriots and the Rat Packers. The Falcons are good, but after seeing what Rodgers did to Vick and Co. today, I have new found respect for them. And the Pats ain't losing at home... in the playoffs... regardless of whoever the fuck they're playing._


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ravens will beat them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

What was the score last year when Ravens absolutely destroyed the Pats?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

35-7 or close to that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It was 33-14. It was completely shit fest of a game though. Neither team did anything through the air. Baltimore ran the shit out of them and Brady threw 3 picks. That just makes it even more likely that Brady will embarrass them.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Packers = 2008 NYG playoff run 

Watch out.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

GD said:


> Packers = 2008 NYG playoff run
> 
> Watch out.


Yep that's what I'm seeing too. They are getting huge breaks in their games and that defense is one of the best in the game right now, if not the best.

Think it was 2007 though. 2008 would've been that Cardinals run that Harrison pretty much ended with a 100 yard pick 6 to end the half.

Never mind, you mean actual year, not season.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

So fucking happy to see the Packers doing good this year


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Pulling for the Seahawks to win the NFC now.

Since there will be no FUCKING Atlanta v. Philly. Fuck you, Green Bay.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't think Lynch will be able to STIFF ARM Urlacher or Briggs.

Cutler might implode and throw some INTs though.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Bears D is definitely not gonna roll over and die like New Orleans did. 

Though I would definitely mark for another Marshawn Armstrong STIFF ARM FROM HELL at the Bears.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The dog killer has been put down and Matty Ice is up next.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Lynch's run Super Mario style


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

:lmao That was awesome.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

A.J. Green has officially announced that he will enter the NFL Draft, for those that are interested in that sort of thing.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

JM said:


> A.J. Green has officially announced that he will enter the NFL Draft, for those that are interested in that sort of thing.


The Detroit Lions select...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

lol, fortunately for them given their inconsistent success with first round WR picks, he won't be around at pick 13.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I could see the Browns or the Bills scooping him up, but I'm not convinced he's a Top 5 pick. 

He'll definitely go in the first round, but after how far Crabtree slid, I wouldn't be surprised if he fell to St. Louis or Seattle.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This seemed to have fallen through the cracks.

Here are the finalists for the 2011 Hall of Fame.

Jerome Bettis, RB
Tim Brown, WR/KR
Cris Carter, WR
Dermontti Dawson, C
Richard Dent, DE
Chris Doleman, DE/LB
Marshall Faulk, RB
Charles Haley, DE/LB
#Chris Hanburger, LB
Cortez Kennedy, DT
Curtis Martin, RB
Andre Reed, WR
#Les Richter, LB
Willie Roaf, T
Ed Sabol, Contributor
Deion Sanders, CB/KR/PR
Shannon Sharpe, TE

Deion and Faulk have to be in there, slam dunk, no question. I think some of the older guys should get in before Cris Carter and Tim Brown, but Brown and Carter should be in at some point.

All these guys are Hall of Famers, but Deion and Faulk are the best two of the bunch here. Deion far and away.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Curtis Martin and Cris Carter deserve it more than Deion if you look at statistics. Deion deserves it but not before those two and Faulk.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I have a hard time seeing him drop out of the top 5 considering Cincinnati's need for a WR and he's the most skilled player left in the draft since Luck locked out. Most of the mock drafts have him either going 1st, 3rd or 4th.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

FEAR THIS MAN.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's not the guy that makes the Packers so scary Shock. It's Woodson, Matthews and that defense.



Dark Church said:


> Curtis Martin and Cris Carter deserve it more than Deion if you look at statistics. Deion deserves it but not before those two and Faulk.


Stats aren't the whole picture though. Deion was the most feared CB perhaps of all time. He was also an incredible punt returner and an amazing athelete. In other words, he was a dual threat. Plus teams literally didn't throw Deion's way for fear of not only the INT but the dreaded Pick 6.

Deion is the epitome of first ballot Hall of Famer. When you start saying "of all time" about players, they're first ballot guys.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

If Deion doesn't get in, the HOF doesn't mean anything. It would lose all credibility. Which is why I'm getting a little irritated with the ESPN idiots claiming he might not get in because of his attitude during his playing years, showing up at the NFL draft wearing his bling and all... but screw all that. The guy was the best cornerback that ever lived. Corner, receiver, kick return, 2 Super Bowl rings, GTFO. That guys was nuts. 

Faulk should get in, without question. Haley and Martin too imo. Wouldn't be surprised if Carter misses out though. I think he deserves it, but he might have to wait. He has a lot of groupies, so maybe not. Shannon Sharpe can GTFO though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Shock said:


> FEAR THIS MAN.


*The funny thing is, he wouldn't be in Green Bay or still riding the bench of the Packers weren't smart enough to get rid of Favre. As it turns out, they knew exactly what they were doing. Props to Green Bay management for that.*


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Deion should definitely be a shoo-in. He was such an incredible athlete.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

B. J. Raji scares me.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

_Former_ Chargers DC Ron Rivera is the new Panthers HC. I fucking approve.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Surely he can do better than the other Bears LB did.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Heh, I'm sure he will.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WWF said:


> _Former_ Chargers DC Ron Rivera is the new Panthers HC. I fucking approve.


There's nothing about it on the nfl.com homepage. Is it one of those things where they announce it and will be signing him in a few days or something?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes; nothing official has been said by either side, but he could be announced as the coach as early as tomorrow.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Panthers to go 16-0.

On another note, I hope people haven't forgotten that Seattle beat Chicago IN Chicago earlier this year. Maybe the Bears will unload their revenge.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i hope i get so see aaorn smith play this postseason


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


>


This.

The runs were great but the commentating got old quick


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...shook-area-by-qwest-field?module=HP_headlines

If making the ground shake doesn't make you the loudest crowd ever, I really don't see what does.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Wesson said:


> i hope i get so see aaorn smith play this postseason





> As for injuries Tomlin had this to say about the bigger impact players for the team.
> 
> In regards to Aaron Smith, “He is going to get scanned again at some point this week to see where he is. That will be our guide for us as we move forward.“
> 
> ...


That came from a Pittsburgh newspaper site earlier tonight.


----------



## Bamesy (Jan 11, 2011)

i marked out when green bay beat the eagles, amazing moment. Hope green bay wins supermbowl


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, Rivera's the coach. Press conference in...5 minutes.

*Edit:* Make that 5 PM


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah, read the article on Yahoo!. Clausen was already congratulating him on twitter apparently. I wonder if he would have done the same thing to Luck if he had declared and they had drafted him?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I noticed Rex Ryan is saying this game is him vs. Belichick. Is he conceding already?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He probably just doesn't want to make Brady anymore angry with him so he's not mentioning his name.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

or trying to not make it Brady vs Sanchez.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TKOK™ said:


> or trying to not make it Brady vs Sanchez.


Either way the Jets lose.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Belichick should just respond to every question regarding Ryan by saying "45-3".


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep, and the five Super Bowl rings. He should hold his hand up with the five rings and say "45-3".


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

TKOK™;9225604 said:


> or trying to not make it Brady vs Sanchez.


:lmao This is probably true actually. 

Though with everyone writing-off the Jets already, I REALLY hope Ryan can pull it off.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Like last week with the Seahawks/Saints game, I'm pretty sure every non-Patriots fan is rooting for the Jets. He's just not helping his cause at all.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah the Jets are the lesser of two evils. There is nothing that convinces me they even compete with the Patriots.

Hopefully that means they will. Sometimes games play out despite all logic. Fittingly, the Jets were once a part of one of those games and there was ludicrous bravado before that game as well.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Sorry, but the Jets and Jets fans are much more annoying than Patriot fans. Also Cromartie is blasting Brady too, how fucking dumb is this guy? Mr. 986 - 9 kids 8 women 6 states


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

They sure talk a lot of shit for a team that got spanked 45-3 in the most recent game. Not that game matters, but seriously...

Brady and Belichick have rings. What do Ryan and Cromartie have so far? Nothing. Just STFU until gameday.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

GD said:


> Sorry, but the *Jets and Jets* fans are much more annoying than Patriot fans. Also Cromartie is blasting Brady too, how fucking dumb is this guy? Mr. 986 - 9 kids 8 women 6 states


Jets and Jets? :hmm:


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

JM said:


> Like last week with the Seahawks/Saints game, I'm pretty sure every non-Patriots fan is rooting for the Jets. He's just not helping his cause at all.


eh, From what i am seeing A lot of the Non-Pats fans are kind of tired of the Jets and their trash talking. They don't like Rex Ryan at all.

Cromartie calls Brady an asshole:



> Now, it's really personal.
> 
> Jets cornerback Antonio Cromartie, taking the baton from Rex Ryan, who criticized Tom Brady's post-touchdown "antics" earlier this week, ripped into the Patriots quarterback in a profanity-laced rant Tuesday, calling him an "ass----," and claiming he hates him.
> 
> ...


Here is Brady's response:



> Jets cornerback Antonio Cromartie has been given the Terrell Suggs treatment.
> 
> Cromartie, who had some expletive-laced comments about Patriots quarterback Tom Brady, didn't incite much of a response from the New England camp. In fact, Brady responded to the comments with a compliment, similar to the way he continuously shrugs off Suggs, a Ravens linebacker who can't keep Brady's name out of his mouth
> 
> ...


haha loving it. Kill them with Kindness.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

My point would be that no one wants to face the Patriots and would rather face the Jets (if your team is still in the playoffs) so yes, everyone would be rooting for the Jets. This only applies for people that still have their team in the playoffs.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm definitely rooting for the Jets.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fuck the Jets.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Right now, I just want the Ravens to get past the Steelers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Purple Kisses said:


> Fuck the Jets.


lol u mad? 

Case in point right here though. His team no longer is in the playoffs. 

My team still being in the playoffs, am rooting for the Jets.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Purple Kisses is also a Packers fan.

The Patriots simply don't deserve four Super Bowls. Niners and Cowboys need to get to 6 before they can get 4.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I just can't bring myself to ever root for two football teams. One team and certainly players is the way to go for me. Just my opinion though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't see how it's done either, I bleed only Blue and Silver in the NFL, but then Purple Kisses doesn't have regional or familial affiliation I don't think.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't have any affiliation either being from Canada but still. My dad was a Steelers fan so I just being come. It's actually a cool story too, he moved to Canada in 1970 from England and the first guy he met was his neighbor who was a huge steelers fan and he got him into the game right at the start of Bradshaw's career. He's been a Steelers fan since the first game they watched.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You were born into it. That's how most fans become fans.

I'm kinda glad I didn't see those 70s Steelers. They broke our hearts twice. We got you guys back once in the 90s, but we still owe you one. I just hope we don't meet up until Ben and Troy are retired. We won't win that one and we'll be two down again.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Locations often has little merit on what team you like. I'm a Panthers fan from a state with three football teams, and I'm the only person in my family who watches sports, so there's no pre-determined family stuff. I've never even been to North Carolina.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ya. I just think it's kind of a cop out to (strongly) root for 2 football teams, or any sport really. Especially when one is good and one sucks. It's everyone's choice though obviously.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't think i could root for two teams. There's other players players i like, but not the teams as a whole.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh Cromartie: this is the same guy that had trouble naming all his children correctly. And he's calling Brady disrespectful. I really can't wait to see this game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF said:


> Locations often has little merit on what team you like. I'm a Panthers fan from a state with three football teams, and I'm the only person in my family who watches sports, so there's no pre-determined family stuff. I've never even been to North Carolina.


Often? No.

You're the exception to the rule.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

I hope we get a Ravens/Packers superbowl. I'm tired of seeing Patriots and Steelers and I don't want to see boring Chicago either. We be badass if Baltimore got themselves another Superbowl victory.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> Fuck the Jets.


You must be happy for the Packers though... right?


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Being a Falcons fan, this year has been awesome. Hopefully this doesn't end this weekend but if it does it was still a fun ride. I wish any Packers fans good luck and hopefully the game will be as good as the last one. I pretty much think whoever has the ball last will win. 

This game is the NFC championship game as far as I'm concerned cos Im sure either team will get past the Bears (or Seahawks). Rodgers and Ryan are the NFCs future best quarterbacks imo and it could also be the next great QB rivalry. This will be the third time they have faced since Ryan came into the league and we face next year as well.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Often? No.
> 
> You're the exception to the rule.


I'm a Broncos fan and I'm canadian.

My family only watches hockey too so he ain't the only one, why pick teams based on location that's no fun.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Heh, I stand by region and family being the main causes of someone liking a team despite two people here not being an example. One hundred could come in here say they randomly picked their teams, but thousands, consequently millions (thanks Deion) would be fans because of region and/or family.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Canadians got fair game when choosing their team, as long as they stick with the team and don't abandon them as soon as they get bad.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Canadians got fair game when choosing their team, as long as they stick with the team and don't abandon them as soon as they get bad.


Yep agreed. Only thing I could say against that would be if Toronto ever got an NFL but even then, I don't think I could turn my back on my Steelers.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i wish i was as badass as terell suggs


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Canadians got fair game when choosing their team, as long as they stick with the team and don't abandon them as soon as they get bad.


Well I guess I'm okay then, my team can't get much worse then this season.

I didn't pick a team that was already good either.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I did, Manning's awesomeness was too much for me not to like and from there I started to like the rest of the team.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I saw John Elway highlights that helped ease my decision.

The guy was awesome.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He would've never won a Super Bowl without TD and that offensive line.

He was awesome though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ah man, Terrell Davis. Shame that guy only got to play 4 or 5 due to injuries. Very exciting player.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I grew up in the Steve Young era, so it was pretty easy to be a 49ers fan.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> Ah man, Terrell Davis. Shame that guy only got to play 4 or 5 due to injuries. Very exciting player.


Yep. For the years he played I rate him just as dangerous as Barry and Emmitt in their day. Third best RB I've personally ever seen play the game. Apologies to Thurman Thomas, Curtis Martin, and Marshall Faulk. Terrell Davis was just awesome.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Joe Montana/Steve Young + Jerry Rice era was a good time to be watching 49'ers football.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Yep. For the years he played I rate him just as dangerous as Barry and Emmitt in their day. Third best RB I've personally ever seen play the game. Apologies to Thurman Thomas, Curtis Martin, and Marshall Faulk. Terrell Davis was just awesome.


I think you'd have to include LT on that list RB's dude was a straight up beast for 3 or 4 years in his prime.


Terrel Davis is the only player who had a short career i wouldn't mind seeing in the HOF.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The Cowboys were the team that everyone liked in the 90s at my elementary school even and Canada. I remember all of them bragging to me about it when the Cowboys beat the Steelers in the Superbowl. Damn bandwagoners. 



MrMister said:


> Yep. For the years he played I rate him just as dangerous as Barry and Emmitt in their day. Third best RB I've personally ever seen play the game. Apologies to Thurman Thomas, Curtis Martin, and Marshall Faulk. Terrell Davis was just awesome.


He's easily top 5 in my book.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TKOK™ said:


> I think you'd have to include LT on that list RB's dude was a straight up beast for 3 or 4 years in his prime.
> 
> 
> Terrel Davis is the only player who had a short career i wouldn't mind seeing in the HOF.


LT was solid, but he never had that great post-season game really. He seemed to disappear when it mattered most. He's still Hall of Fame though.



JM said:


> The Cowboys were the team that everyone liked in the 90s at my elementary school even and Canada. I remember all of them bragging to me about it when the Cowboys beat the Steelers in the Superbowl. Damn bandwagoners.


Even I don't like bandwagon Cowboys fans and we have a ton that show up outta nowhere when Dallas is good.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah that's True LT's never really been a post-season player, which separates the really good players from the all time greats.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

And I was DISGUSTED with the number of Steelers fans that just appeared during their last Super Bowl year at my university too. I hate it because I feel like I'm being portrayed as a bandwagoner just like them when I wear my hats and other swag so I just pretty much stopped wearing it. It happens all the time now though in Canada.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Same thing happened when the Giants went to the World Series.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bandwaggoners are still better than die hard Yankee's fans.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Same thing happens in every sport. Surprised any of you are actually surprised by this. Everyone loved the Air Jordan era. What happen to those Bull "fans" when he left? It's happening with the Heat now, the Caps/Penguins in hockey, the Pats as always, and every other major sport team in other sports. People like to cheer for winning teams just so they can be associated with winners.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Surprisingly there was never really that many Pats fans in this area, a lot of Colts fan though. I never really said I was surprised, it's just annoying when you're actually a legit through and through fan of that team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

At you have fans, or should I say fake fans, in your area. All I ever hear about is hockey, and since I dearly hate all the Canadian hockey teams, especially the Canucks, it does get annoying. 

I honestly think fans that bandwaggon while living in the region are the worst because they only care about the team when they start winning and stop when they're doing well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Same thing happens in every sport. Surprised any of you are actually surprised by this. Everyone loved the Air Jordan era. What happen to those Bull "fans" when he left? It's happening with the Heat now, the Caps/Penguins in hockey, the Pats as always, and every other major sport team in other sports. People like to cheer for winning teams just so they can be associated with winners.


Definitely not surprised. It's typical actually, especially for the Cowboys.

There is no worse bandwagon in America.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

I remember when I first started watching Pats games. Parcells, Drew Bledsoe, Curtis Martin, Terry Glenn. Good shit in the mid to late 90's.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They would've beaten the Packers had it not been for Desmond Howard.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> I don't see how it's done either, I bleed only Blue and Silver in the NFL, but then Purple Kisses doesn't have regional or familial affiliation I don't think.





JM said:


> Ya. I just think it's kind of a cop out to (strongly) root for 2 football teams, or any sport really. Especially when one is good and one sucks. It's everyone's choice though obviously.


If one is an NFC team and the other is an AFC team, and you know for fact which one you pull for in the rare event they play each other, then it's okay imo. 

In other words, I'm a Cowboys fan when they play the other 31 teams in the league. 

I'm a Ravens fan unless they're playing the Cowboys. I don't have any conflicts with it. I got behind the Ravens earlier this decade when the Cowboys were absolutely hopeless, so it's not like I'm going to just disregard them now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ya, I suppose, I just think it's how you go about things. I know some die hard Browns fans so I obviously get to razzle them quite a bit, but if they also liked the Falcons/Packers/Bears for example and everytime I made fun of the Browns they were like "ya but I like the Falcons/Packers/Bears too and they're awesome woooooo" it would get pretty damn annoying. Thank fully they are not. I do however know someone who's an Oilers fan but also a Red Wings fan and you can certainly see how that goes. Often that second team, you're only rooting for them while the going is good.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm a Browns fan till the day I die!

(or we relocate again...)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We Are Legion said:


> If one is an NFC team and the other is an AFC team, and you know for fact which one you pull for in the rare event they play each other, then it's okay imo.
> 
> In other words, I'm a Cowboys fan when they play the other 31 teams in the league.
> 
> I'm a Ravens fan unless they're playing the Cowboys. I don't have any conflicts with it. I got behind the Ravens earlier this decade *when the Cowboys were absolutely hopeless*, so it's not like I'm going to just disregard them now.


I stuck with Dallas then and only Dallas and will stick with Dallas no matter what. Even if Jerry turns into the new Al Davis (it's pretty much happening before our eyes), I'll be a Dallas fan and only a Dallas fan.

Rooting for another team is almost like cheating on your girl...but worse.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ya see that's my problem too. A true fan would just stick with their team even through the shitty years, imo. Getting behind another team just because your team is sucking defies loyalty.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Cleveland Browns have named Rams offensive coordinator Pat Shurmur their head coach.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...reins-to-rams-oc-shurmur?module=breaking_news


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Sporting News ranks the top 10 Greatest NFL teams ever:



> 1. 1972 Miami Dolphins
> 2. 1984 San Francisco 49ers
> 3. 1985 Chicago Bears
> 4. 1978 Pittsburgh Steelers
> ...


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm not a Patriots fan by any means, but even I can admit the 2007 team deserves some love.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

1. 1972 Miami Dolphins
2. 1984 San Francisco 49ers
3. 1985 Chicago Bears
4. 1978 Pittsburgh Steelers
5. 1962 Green Bay Packers
6. 1958 Baltimore Colts
7. 1992 Dallas Cowboys
8. 2004 New England Patriots
9. 1977 Dallas Cowboys
10. 1976 Oakland Raiders

The 85 Bears would eat the 72 Dolphins alive. You can only go by how great they were in their own era though so the 72 Dolphins will always be considered the greatest team of all time. It should be noted that they did what they did before the rise of the Steelers.

I'm a Dallas homer, but the 92 Cowboys deserve to be higher; that defense is severely underrated. At least number 5; don't want to be too biased. Honestly I don't have much problem with 1-4, save the 85 Bears should be number 2. The Patriots probably shouldn't even be in the top 10, but they did win 3 in 4 years. Despite them never dominating in a Super Bowl, they did win 3. That puts them in pretty exclusive company.

There is a book called Greatest Team Ever written by the great Norm Hitzges. It's about the Dallas dynasty of the 90s. He makes a great case for Dallas being the best ever using statistics and strength of competition. I'm not sure he's right about them being the greatest team of all time, but they are far better than where they are on this top 10.


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

*1. 1972 Miami Dolphins* nice!
2. 1984 San Francisco 49ers
3. 1985 Chicago Bears
4. 1978 Pittsburgh Steelers
5. 1962 Green Bay Packers
6. 1958 Baltimore Colts
7. 1992 Dallas Cowboys
8. 2004 New England Patriots
9. 1977 Dallas Cowboys
10. 1976 Oakland Raiders


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

So let's get some predictions going here. Game winners now and scores, analysis to follow later.

Ravens at *Steelers*
Jets at *Patriots*
*Green Bay* at Atlanta
Seahawks at *Bears*


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Just saw some dude on the news here in New York with a cardboard Tom Brady and it's like his own personal prison bitch.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Ravens* at Steelers - Yeah JM, be prepared 
Jets at *Patriots*
Green Bay at *Atlanta*
*Seahawks* at Bears - Fuck the Bears


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Just saw some dude on the news here in New York with a cardboard Tom Brady and it's like his own personal prison bitch.


It's because the Jets and their fans have no class.



AgeofCJ said:


> *Ravens* at Steelers - Yeah JM, be prepared
> Jets at *Patriots*
> Green Bay at *Atlanta*
> *Seahawks* at Bears - Fuck the Bears


Lulz, do you actually have basis or are you just a Ravens fan?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

He likes the Eagles JM.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

Ravens at *Steelers* (16-24)
Jets at *Patriots* (17-31)
Green Bay at *Atlanta* (34-37)
*Seahawks* at Bears (14-13)


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Ravens* at Steelers (17-16)
Jets at *Patriots* (13-28)
*Green Bay* at Atlanta (27-24)
Seahawks at *Bears* (12-24)


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

JM said:


> It's because the Jets and their fans have no class.
> 
> 
> 
> Lulz, do you actually have basis or are you just a Ravens fan?


I'm an Eagles fan but I enjoy watching the Ravens play. Rice all day!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Ravens *at Steelers
Jets at *Patriots*
*Green Bay* at Atlanta
Seahawks at *Bears*

Bears D will shut down Hasselbeck unlike the Saints, I think the Ravens D might get to Big Ben too plus Polamalu is hurt so I expect the Ravens too win.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

idk ravens seem incapable of beating ben


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Steelers have the Ravens number just like the Pats have the Steelers number. And Polamalu is fine.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wesson said:


> idk ravens seem incapable of beating ben


I think it's more the Ravens' offense is incapable of making big plays against the Steeler defense.

Ravens at *Steelers*
Jets at *Patriots*
*Packers* at Falcons
Seahawks at *Bears*

Packers with the only upset. This defense is playing at a high level and will carry this team to the Super Bowl.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Some of the most loyal fans in the NFL. There's a large percentage of Steelers fans at every one of the their road games.

Good dodge by the one fan as well.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

bears, packers, steelers, patriots

lock.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> bears, packers, steelers, patriots
> 
> lock.



just like the saints lul


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I picked against the Saints. kinda. :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Seahawks were so overlooked that they became a threat. No one is going to overlook any of the teams left in the playoffs which makes it about which team is more prepared and who better executes. I agree with his picks. Atlanta/Green Bay is the one I'm unsure about but I think the Packers are playing great right now and are in a great postion for the road win.


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

ravens at pats
packers at bears.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm pretty upset that the Ravens/Steelers game is on first that should be the main event, the last game on sunday IMO.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-videos/09000d5d81daa7da/What-s-his-name-Joe?module=HP_video


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> I stuck with Dallas then and only Dallas and will stick with Dallas no matter what. Even if Jerry turns into the new Al Davis (it's pretty much happening before our eyes), I'll be a Dallas fan and only a Dallas fan.
> 
> Rooting for another team is almost like cheating on your girl...but worse.





JM said:


> Ya see that's my problem too. A true fan would just stick with their team even through the shitty years, imo. Getting behind another team just because your team is sucking defies loyalty.


That's not true. The Cowboys were still my favorite team, even when they were horrible. Just like now, really. But I don't see anything wrong with pulling for another team who actually has a chance to win the Super Bowl when your #1 team flakes out of contention. It has nothing to do with loyalty. 

Though I definitely get annoyed with people who have like FIVE favorite NFL teams. That's pretty overboard.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Well I personally could root for another team come playoff time if my team wasn't in it (usually the team that's the biggest under dog come playoffs) but I certainly couldn't become a full on fan for another team. Just couldn't do it. Doesn't matter how much my team sucks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We Are Legion said:


> That's not true. The Cowboys were still my favorite team, even when they were horrible. Just like now, really. But I don't see anything wrong with pulling for another team who actually has a chance to win the Super Bowl when your #1 team flakes out of contention. It has nothing to do with loyalty.
> 
> Though I definitely get annoyed with people who have like FIVE favorite NFL teams. That's pretty overboard.


If you continue to be a fan of some team that is good and yours sucks, you're not loyal to your original team. That's the way I see it. Now in reality, it's not REAL loyalty; there aren't any consequences for your "infidelity". In reality, allegiance to a sports team is as trivial as it gets. The girlfriend bit was a joke too.

If I'm being totally serious here, it's not a big deal, it's just something I'd never do. It's something I roll my eyes at and move on.

The only thing unforgivable is being a willing fan of the Packers. Non Americans get a pass there though.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

I'll predict...

Patriots vs Steelers
Falcons vs Bears


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I predict:

*Steelers* vs. Packers

Steelers win 60-14


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

i just cant root for another team, even if i try. will always be a dolphins fan.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

So the Jets are going to throw a combo of how they beat the Pats game 1, and how Rexxy's bro beat the Pats. then add a little mixup in with it. BB will be unable to check the tapes, and unable to make adjustments. Tom won't have direction of what to execute, and be confused because his passing game off dump-offs won't work. Jets win by 6.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I have newfound respect for Jay Cutler.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What did he do?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Steelers, Bears, Patriots and Packers even though I hope they lose badly.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

he is dating Kristin Cavallari.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Ravens v. Jets
Falcons v. Seahawks.

I hate all the other teams, I hate the Jets as well but not as much as the Pats.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You dare hate both The Bears & The Steelers? Come at me pacifist Canuck.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

CBS is really praying for Pittsburgh vs. New England. That should pull some good ratings.

Green Bay vs. Chicago you'd think would do well too.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Can't say I'm a fan of Cutler's, being a Broncos fan, but still fair play to him for that.

I'm predicting a rematch of Superbowl XL, Steelers vs Seahawks


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ravens v. Jets
> Falcons v. Seahawks.
> 
> I hate all the other teams, I hate the Jets as well but not as much as the Pats.


So are those wants or predictions?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

JM said:


> So are those wants or predictions?


More wants than predictions. 

Bears/Packers and Pats/Ravens are my predictions, would much prefer the other two games though.

And yeah McQueen, I hope they both get blown out just so I can laugh at their defenses.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Does anyone even like the Bears here? Jay Cutler is a ***.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I like the Bears, and who the fuck are you? fuck off.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Steelers, Bears, Patriots and Packers *even though I hope they lose badly.*


My picks are the same... apart from the last part.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

If it helps any, I'll be indifferent until I see a Favre jersey in the crowd. Then I'll want them to lose unmercifully.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

So is Steelers-Ravens gonna be a good one?? Wonder if its worth watching it when it starts 10.30 PM

And this is elimination rounds right?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

JasonLives said:


> *So is Steelers-Ravens gonna be a good one??* Wonder if its worth watching it when it starts 10.30 PM
> 
> And this is elimination rounds right?


I take it that you have nver seen a Ravens/Steelers game, those games are fucking awesome not alot of points but hard hits for the whole game.

Yes this is the elimination rounds.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

So Wes Welker got in to the Pro Bowl as Andre Johnson's replacement over Mike Wallace? :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I wouldn't really want to miss any of the games this weekend really. We're going down to the NITTY GRITTY so to speak. I guess the immense time difference makes it difficult though.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Fuck time difference and bless Foxtel IQ. I will have the games recording whilst I sleep and watch them in the morning.

Anyway, my predicted winners: Steelers, Patriots, Bears & Falcons


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Purple Kisses said:


> I take it that you have nver seen a Ravens/Steelers game, those games are fucking awesome not alot of points but hard hits for the whole game.
> 
> Yes this is the elimination rounds.


Other then a few Superbowls, last weekends New Orleans/Seattle was the first full game I ever watched. Which was of course awesome.
Im a noob when it comes to this 

But will probably stay up for this one then.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

all Ravens/Steelers games are about Defense, so if you are expecting 35 40 this game is not for you, the most point that will be scored is 20.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I expect the Ravens/Steelers game to be something like 17-14 or 13-10 and it could go either way. I don't think their are two teams in the NFL that match up better than those two and they have a bad blood rivalry to boot. Awesome stuff.

Fuck the Packers you limey.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ahhhhhh come on Hamm.

I'm thinking this Ravens/Steelers will end with the last team with the ball will win via FG or OT.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Purple Kisses weren't you a Colts fan last week. 

Steelers/Ravens games have been within 7 points or less the last 4 so I'd expect the same really. Doesn't mean it'll necessarily happen though. My heart will be racing a whole lot less if the Steelers manage to go up a couple scores .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My roomate said the same thing last night but thats probably correct.

I was born to hate Green Bay and its awful fans. The fact I cannot deny the awesomeness of Rodgers, Jennings & Clay Matthews makes it worse. Still hate their fat fans though, awful people. Not Philly or Yankee's fans levels of being douchebags but still a bunch of smug (and 85% of the time fat) motherfuckers.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^:lmao

I just remembered they have new OT rules.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yes, all the owners voted while the coaches were away at a golf tournament, as they say.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

the new nfl overtime rules are stupid, change it to college rules or leave it alone tbh.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

so Browns defensive coordinator Rob Ryan interviews with the Cowboys.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Falcons, Hawks, Steelers (Flacco will blow it), and Jets to prevail this weekend.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Im going with the Falcons, Seahawks, Jets, and...and...i cant make up my mind on Ravens/Steelers. Im slightly leaning towards the Ravens.

I know it looks crazy but Im going purely on gut instinct that ive felt all year with regards to my Jets and Seahawks picks. The Jets have been my Super Bowl pick pretty much all season and ive never jumped off it even when they were struggling. As daunting as this game against the Pats looks, i think they'll find a way to play good enough defensively and with a great running effort to eek out a 23-17 victory. Rex Ryan is at his motivating best when this team has their backs against the wall and he can play the "no respect for us" card. Nobody thinks they can win this game so im expecting a really inspired effort. Maybe its just wishful thinking though cause a Falcons-Jets Super Bowl will give me a pretty nice payday on my bracket pool 

With regards to the Seahawks, its nothing more than just a going against the Bears pick. They've always felt like a one and done team to me so i would be picking the opposing team no matter who it is. Im definitely not at a high level of confidence though.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Steelers
Packers
Bears
Patriots


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JasonLives said:


> So is Steelers-Ravens gonna be a good one?? Wonder if its worth watching it when it starts 10.30 PM
> 
> And this is elimination rounds right?


Yes. It should definitely be worth watching. It will be a much different game than last week's NO/Seattle game. Or at least it should be. Both the Ravens and Steelers have great defenses. Expect lower scoring.

Of course anything can happen though. It could turn out to be a blowout, but all of their recent games have been down to the wire.



Purple Kisses said:


> so Browns defensive coordinator Rob Ryan interviews with the Cowboys.


Pay this man Jerry. Make it happen.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

let's go RAVENS!


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

RAVENS, FTW!! OH MAN, SO STOKED!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Clearly I needed to dig deep into my banner collection to find something right for the occasion.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

RAVENSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Elbow was down...I think.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Still a decent return, even with the yardage they'll be taking off.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Come on D, first 3rd down coming up. Make the early stand.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Ryan Clark made a big time play there. But so far, the Ravens offense doesn't look all that bad. They're calling a lot of RB/TE screen plays and getting the big uglies out in the flat to block against Steelers' LB's. Not a bad concept tbh.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Pulling for Baltimore, just because I hate them less than the Steelers.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Loving all the Steelers hate. 

It's okay, continue to be jealous of all our Super Bowls ;D


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

GOOD EYE REF.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

So the refs seem to be on the Ravens side early here. It's alright.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That nifty trick play the Steelers'll run should be interesting.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Gonna be fun spending 60 Minutes watching Mike Wallace.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Mike Wallace is one of the most exciting players in the league right now, that's for sure.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

What a BULLSHIT call. 

That was some dirty shit right there. That's why I fucking hate this team.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

That was actually a smart play by the Ravens corner to save a touchdown.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The NFL really needs to take notes from the NCAA.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Come on Steelers, none of that 3 point crap.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Late hit and no call. These refs are either complete idiots or Steelers fans.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Let's get it in here. A TD early would be awesome.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

We Are Legion said:


> Late hit and no call. These refs are either complete idiots or Steelers fans.


Let's go with both.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

LOLOL did you see them give Ward a call and not Reed? Where were you there?

TOUCHDOWN


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Steelers all the way unless somehow The Bears make it to the bowl.

TD!!!!


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

JM said:


> LOLOL did you see them give Ward a call and not Reed? Where were you there?


A 10-yard penalty is hardly the same as a 50-yard penalty.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

We Are Legion said:


> A 10-yard penalty is hardly the same as a 50-yard penalty.


Well maybe the Ravens shouldn't interfere with Mike Wallace. You should be thankful they did though because he probably would have got a touchdown there.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

FLACCO


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ike Taylor shitttttt. Clark fucked him up good.

Bring on more ref hateeeeee.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

:lmao What a fucking joke this game is.

Where's the call on Ryan Clark for leading with head? I'm pretty sure they made that against the rules this year. 

lol offensive pass interference. Steelers are getting some fucking breaks early in this game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It's a good thing he hit his own player then isn't it.

Another penalty on the Steelers. Happy now?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He hit his own guy. How is that a penalty that would effect the game.

Besides it was unintentional.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

We Are Legion said:


> :lmao What a fucking joke this game is.
> 
> Where's the call on Ryan Clark for leading with head? I'm pretty sure they made that against the rules this year.
> 
> lol offensive pass interference. Steelers are getting some fucking breaks early in this game.


Stop trolling, it's retarded.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Calling it now, one fight will break out during this game.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

^Only one?

Sit Flacco's candy ass on the ground. Teach him that unibrows are for [email protected]


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Joe Flacco, please allow us to put you on your ass.

Pretty silly move my Taylor. Going to be that kind of game though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Just as long as no one attacks Troy's mane with scissors its all good.

Certs looks a little like Flacco IMO lol.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

This game has been a slugfest thus far. We're on pace for about 50 penalties :lmao


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

3rd & 15, Poor play from Anthony Madison


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Good play, Steelers.

EDIT: I mean, refs.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

THE REFS ARE ON THE STEELERS SIDE Y'KNOW. NOTHING CALLED AGAINST 'EM.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Are the penalties even enough for you now Cerbs?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Ray Rice just humbled Troy Polamalu.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Great blocking, of all the people to miss a tackle it was TP


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

RAY RICE FROM RUTGERS.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice run by Rice.

Big Ben has an awful haircut.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

We Are Legion said:


> RAY RICE FROM RUTGERS.


RUTGERS NJ ALL DAY


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ray rice running for the ravens as rich eisen would say.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

haha Ray Rice just running over Troy.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Nice run by Rice.
> 
> Big Ben has an awful haircut.


Better than that haircut he had while reading that apology letter.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I missed that. All hair pales in comparison to Tom Bradys.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

RAVENS


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ben is trying to keep his hair looking awful so hopefully the girls will leave him alone.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Targeting our Quarterback's knees? Yeah, that's clean.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Ben in trouble there? Looked a potentially nasty twist there


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

FUCK yes. 

Big Ben getting humbled now. Break his fucking leg. TOUCHDOWN.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Did Ravens get a TD?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

DH said:


> Targeting our Quarterback's knees? Yeah, that's clean.


Like nobody has ever done that before...


TOUCHDOWN SON.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That looked like a fumble live. It is a fumble.


HUGE PLAY BY THE RAVENS!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I missed that. All hair pales in comparison to Tom Bradys.


word i'm down with anything that makes Justin *Bi*eber cry tbf.

T-_Sizzle_


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That's a nice heads up play by Redding.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Okay that was embarrassing. Bad challenge too Tomlin.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I can't wait for the Cowboys game tomorrow. Should be good.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Definite fumble! Steelers will be charged the timeout here, Tomlin won't win the challenge.

Great hustle from Cory Redding


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh btw...

SUGGS


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

I don't think Suggs was targeting Ben's knee, looked like he fell forward into it.

Also, Ben's arm looked like it was just starting to come forward before the ball left his hand.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

DH said:


> I can't wait for the Cowboys game tomorrow. Should be good.


U MAD BRO?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Let's see where you are when the Steelers suck DH. You'll be on some new bandwagon I'm sure.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

DH changing the subject. :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You're obviously the mad one Cerbs.

Wait a few hours and i'll be raging.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

We Are Legion said:


> U MAD BRO?


Wouldn't you be if someone purposely tried to break your quarterback's legs?

Yeah, I'm changing the subject ... to football.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Good call ref, piss easy though, fumble all day long.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

that was a bad move for Tomlin since they don't get another challenge.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It's only the first quarter guys. Don't get too excited.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

14-7 in the first quarter da fuck is this, I was expecting 6-3 going into the 4th.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

JM said:


> It's only the first quarter guys. Don't get too excited.


Or MAD in DH's case. 

lol


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Btw, glad we got new sod in the field. When the Jets were here you could see the effects so at least Ravens fans can't use the field as an excuse.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

You were seeming pretty mad earlier so I wouldn't exactly talk.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Game like this that mistake could be a backbreaker. Either way I want whoever wins this game in the Super Bowl.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> It's only the first quarter guys. Don't get too excited.


A defensive TD in this game is huge though. You can't deny this despite being a Steelers homer.

But yeah it's early. I don't think anyone is saying this is over. That'd be pretty retarded.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Can't help but feel that 2 challenges used in the first quarter will come back and bite the steelers where it hurts.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HuskyHarris said:


> Can't help but feel that 2 challenges used in the first quarter will come back and bite the steelers where it hurts.


Joe Flacco still has the entire game (well 3/4 of it anyway) to meltdown.

But yeah I agree with you.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister said:


> A defensive TD in this game is huge though. You can't deny this despite being a Steelers homer.
> 
> But yeah it's early. I don't think anyone is saying this is over. That'd be pretty retarded.


Regardless, lots of football to play. Let's see what happens.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah I don't have a horse in this race, but I really have little confidence in Flacco at this point.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

JM said:


> You were seeming pretty mad earlier so I wouldn't exactly talk.


I was mad at the officiating, but the Ravens got some of those calls back since then, so I'm good. 

Anyways.... good first quarter. There just might be a record-setting number of penalties today. Can't say it wasn't expected though given the teams.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Yeah either way, next week I will be rooting for these teams against the Pats/jets.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

We Are Legion said:


> I was mad at the officiating, but the Ravens got some of those calls back since then, so I'm good.
> 
> Anyways.... good first quarter. There just might be a record-setting number of penalties today. Can't say it wasn't expected though given the teams.


So maybe just maybe they are calling the penalties they should? Maybe you should have been made at the Ravens for taking the penalties.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

We Are Legion said:


> Or MAD in DH's case.
> 
> lol


wat ... all I said was I'm excited for the Cowboys game. I think it's gonna be a close one.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

this commerical is creepy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I really want to see The Pats get embarrassed in the playoffs for embarrassing The Bears a few weeks back. But thats probably not happening, I can't see any of the final 4 NFC teams beating them in the bowl.

No way that douche could wrangle that chick in the Adrian Peterson commecial.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Marshawn Lynch will put his team on his back again and beat da bears.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

JM said:


> So maybe just maybe they are calling the penalties they should? Maybe you should have been made at the Ravens for taking the penalties.


No, I still maintain that pass interference call was bullshit, but w/e. No sense in arguing about it because we're never going to agree anyways. 


DH said:


> wat ... all I said was I'm excited for the Cowboys game. I think it's gonna be a close one.


Calm down.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

GD said:


> Marshawn Lynch will put his team on his back again and beat da bears.


Maybe. But doubt it.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Terrible decision to field that punt.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bears tackle pretty well. I don't see Lynch doing much.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Maybe. But doubt it.


I bet you doubted them beating Saints too. I know I did.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Even as Ravens fan, I know its not over. But, in this type of game where one play can determine the game: That Redding TD and bad challenge by Tomlin could be it.

Ravens Defense needs to keep pressuring Big Ben, like they are.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Steelers D made a couple nice tackles there. 

Not sure what the fuck he was doing not letting that ball go into the endzone. That's going to cost us a lot of yardage to start this drive.



We Are Legion said:


> No, I still maintain that pass interference call was bullshit, but w/e. No sense in arguing about it because we're never going to agree anyways.


Of course you do.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bears D is vastly better than the Saints D GD.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

That was a nice grab ... too bad he was out :/


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What Mr said but yeah thought the Saint were gonna plow them like everyone else on the planet.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

We got a fresh set of downs. I'll take it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's a HUGE turnover there. No challenges...:side:

Legit TO though.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

YES! :lmao

NO CHALLENGES!

edit: Fuck, doesn't matter, that was definitely a fumble.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

And oh look, no challenges. Shoot me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Think again. Fuck.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Damn it.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

A power outage would be nice so I'm forced not to watch this mess.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Steelers will win this game if they hold the Ravens to a FG.

Book it.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Like I said, (it was definitely a fumble) but no challenges, Mike Tomlin is completely helpless.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Worth being up to see this so far.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm getting a little tired of our offense continuing to depend on our defense. If I was on the defense I'd be a little pissed off.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

damn Rice is making Troy look bad.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Troy is really playing like shit. I'm actually surprised at how much of a non-factor he's been so far.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

GD said:


> Marshawn Lynch will put his team on his back again and beat da bears.


I hope that's a reference to this video:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

21-7 LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok, the Steelers will need an epic comeback here. I'm shocked this has happened.

I mean I'm assuming the Ravens will score a few more times.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ok. Let's get back on offence.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Todd Heap


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> I hope that's a reference to this video:


Yes, it is.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Steelers choking like a college chick in a bathroom with Big Ben.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

fucking turnovers


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao Scrilla.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wesson said:


> fucking turnovers


Sucks to be on the wrong end of them doesn't it. Still got a lot of time here.

Obviously the Steelers can't turn it over again.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm patient just annoyed. i was under the impression that mendehall put his ball security issues behind him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

As long as the Steelers cut it to 7 by halftime I'll be fine. They start with the ball second half.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Nah but lets see them do it anyways Brek.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Man, the ravens are coming out and really playing like they want this.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Suggs with another sack. God damn, he is playing a monster game.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Our starting tackles would be useful right now. Jonathan Scott should try the UFL.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Steelers are in deep trouble if they can't find a way to get Ben and Troy to show up. Both of them have been liabilities so far.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

GD said:


> Nah but lets see them do it anyways Brek.


I won't have a problem with more Steeler turnovers. And more Suggs sacks.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> I won't have a problem with more Steeler turnovers. And more Suggs sacks.


Ravens are fucking shit up.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Steelers have no answer for Suggs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm not sure how you get a delay of game penalty with a hurry up offense.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

JM said:


> I'm not sure how you get a delay of game penalty with a hurry up offense.


They're not really "hurrying" though. It's in their best interest to slow this game down.

EDIT: okay, NOW they have to start hurrying.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Steelers have to get points here says MrObvious.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

HEATH


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

HEAP


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Crucial drive, they may be 14 points down but if the Steelers get a TD here, they also get the ball first in the second half, potentially huge momentum shift.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I was thinking it was stupid to go for it there. I'm glad Tomlin wasn't an idiot there. I actually like the guy.

:lmao he missed it!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

what was going on there?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice bluff, Pittsburgh.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

They were just trying to draw them off. No big deal.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Nice field goal.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Charmqn said:


> Steelers have no answer for Suggs.


the steelers have no answer for any half decent pass rusher. oh man.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I dunno, maybe they _should have_ gone for it on 4th.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Steelers in trouble here. Still got plenty of time, but 14 off turnovers is hard to overcome.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm loving this so far.  

And, not that it matters, Ben has to be the ugliest QB in the league. Dude is brutal.*


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

jeff reed feels good about himself


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Ravens for Superbowl.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'm loving this so far.
> 
> And, not that it matters, Ben has to be the ugliest QB in the league. Dude is brutal.*


LOL

Ugly as in his face, or his play?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Big ben is thinking "I should have just went for it" haha. I will say it is difficult to kick a FG at Heinz field.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Ben should ask Tom Brady for advice on his hair cuts.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

It's gonna be a pretty ugly 2nd half if T-SIZZLE keeps raping Big Ben


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

We Are Legion said:


> Ben should ask Tom Brady for advice on his hair cuts.


And what shaving cream he uses. That is not a epic beard.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> LOL
> 
> Ugly as in his face, or his play?


*lol both today. But I was talking about his looks. *


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

scrilla said:


> It's gonna be a pretty ugly 2nd half if *T-SIZZLE keeps raping Big Ben*


Karma's a bitch. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kitna is fairly ugly too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We Are Legion said:


> Karma's a bitch. :side:


This was good stuff Cerbs.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

scrilla said:


> It's gonna be a pretty ugly 2nd half if *T-SIZZLE keeps raping Big Ben*


*That would be karma.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Damnit Cerbs lol*


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

We Are Legion said:


> Ben should ask Jake Plummer for advice on his hair cuts AND beards


Fixed


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Brees has one helluva birthmark on him. not that it matters.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Kitna is fairly ugly too.


Agreed, Kerry Collins too


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brees looks retarded most of the time.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ben has too many ugly moles on his face to grow a proper beard... that's why it's all splatchy. *yeah I made that word up**


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

:lmao LC


Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Kitna is fairly ugly too.


I always thought these two looked alike...


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

God I hate the Steelers. Hopefully the Ravens keep this up. I'm impressed with Flacco's maturation as a quarterback, though. That play he made to Ray Rice while he was scrambling definitely displays how much better he has gotten.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The world is indeed a vampire.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I always thought Eli Manning and Phillip Rivers looked retarded.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rivers played in the playoffs with a torn ACL. He gets a pass.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Eli looks like a frat boy that's in line at a whore house waiting to get his cherry busted.*


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Eli looks like a frat boy that's in line at a whore house waiting to get his cherry busted.*


:lmao 

This is SO true.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Need something here. Anything really.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

WHY DID NUMBER 51 DIVE !? :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

scrilla said:


> I always thought Eli Manning and Phillip Rivers looked retarded.


Yeah doesn't help Eli wears that giant fucking helmet either. :lmao

Rivers always looks like someone shit his pants in the huddle.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Eli looks like a frat boy that's in line at a whore house waiting to get his cherry busted.*












word.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Yeah doesn't help Eli wears that giant fucking helmet either. :lmao
> 
> Rivers always looks like someone shit his pants in the huddle.


That helmet still didn't prevent the HEAD WOUND.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Yeah doesn't help Eli wears that giant fucking helmet either. :lmao
> 
> *Rivers always looks like someone shit his pants in the huddle.*


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

HEAD WOUND MANNING!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Peyton has one big forehead.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Ravens defense has shown up tonight. Or is it the country version of showed up.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> That helmet still didn't prevent the HEAD WOUND.


*:lmao X a billion*


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Good play from Nakamura


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ben needs to throw the ball or get out of the pocket.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> Ben needs to throw the ball or get out of the pocket.


Sacks aren't as bad as INTs though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

TKOK™ said:


> Peyton has one big forehead.


I think thats why they mixed up the Manning's helmet sizes.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Sacks aren't as bad as INTs though.


Yes, but when your needing points you need to throw the ball. He's good out of the pocket, make the defence chase you.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well fuck. There's the HUGE play the Steelers needed to get back into this.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Ugh. That wasn't good RAY RICE FROM RUTGERS.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MAKE THAT PLUS 2 A PLUS 1 THERE RAVENS. 

Now let's make them pay.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Good Steelers needed that.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

they both have massive foreheads tbf. eli just has longer hair to cover it sometimes. 

lol rice fucking tiki barbered it.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Finally, the break we've been looking for.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Poor carrying, can't hold the ball away from your body and not get caught out.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MILLER TIME!


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

That's alright. Ray won't do that shit again. But that was definitely embarrassing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Right back in the game, just like that.

HEEEEEEEATH.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

ravens finally remembered who they are


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Heath Slater's namesake wide open there.

3 TD's off of turnovers so far


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

A close game clearly favors the Steelers.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I would've expected Flacco to turn the ball over 10 times before Rice ever turned it over once. But hey, we'll take it.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

The people who run Heinz Field during games have just lifted the Madden 11 soundtrack, Blur first and now Ozzy

Baltimore need a touchdown here to stop the Steelers' momentum, otherwise Pittsburgh will start running away with it


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

DH said:


> I would've expected Flacco to turn the ball over 10 times before Rice ever turned it over once. But hey, we'll take it.


he's sick man


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Time for the Ravens to slow the game down again. Need to get the running game going. I say give it right back to Rice.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McGehee blocking Harrison is pretty funny.

Harrison just took over that series.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its getting to Flacco's head.


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

Geez, maybe I spoke too soon about Flacco's maturation. Talk about a collapse.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah that wasn't very creative play-calling by the Ravens. They should either go back to the screens or start running it on first down. The Steelers just owned them on that series. Not even sure why the fuck McGahee was on the field.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Momentum is a motherfucker if you're on the opposite side of it.*


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

hopefully ben is altogether now instead of being all over place


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

We Are Legion said:


> Yeah that wasn't very creative play-calling by the Ravens. They should either go back to the screens or start running it on first down. The Steelers just owned them on that series. Not even sure why the fuck McGahee was on the field.


Probably to calm the nerves of a guy who just fumbled the ball for the first time in ages.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Ed Reed and Hines Ward are making this game entertaining as fuck. I hope they start throwing punches later.


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

Ravens gotta figure out how to get the ball to Anquan Boldin, one of the most under-appreciated receivers in the league. The guy is a hell of a competitor.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Sanders is impressing me more and more each week. He's coming up big when it matters so I can't complain.

GTFO Holmes. Enjoy your dirty Sanchez.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Well that reverse certainly didn't work.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Random thought:

Gumbel & Dierdorf > Nantz & Simms

Not random but obvious thought 2:

These teams don't like each other at all and it's awesome.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The off-set rule never really made sense to me. This offset clearly benefits the Ravens.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Random thought:
> 
> Gumbel & Dierdorf > Nantz & Simms


*Agreed... and I don't think it's even close.*


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah it doesn't help that Simms sounds and looks like a real life Barney Rubble.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

The referee hasn't been able to catch his breath all game!

Will we ever see the end of this fourth down? lol


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nantz & Simms are pretty awful. Prefer Troy & Buck.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Troy and Buck are the best. 



JM said:


> The off-set rule never really made sense to me. This offset clearly benefits the Ravens.


Why doesn't it make sense? Because the Ravens benefited?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

That wasn't a replay down penalty, it's first down Baltimore now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Why doesn't it make sense? Because the Ravens benefited?


Well clearly they did in this case. The offset rule always seems to benefit one team or the other to me. If the penalties offset it just seems to me that they should take the down as it was played.

EDIT: INT THANK YOU VERY MUCH JOE FLACCO.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

JM said:


> That wasn't a replay down penalty, it's first down Baltimore now.


Yeah thank god, I saw the flag on the second 4th down, thinking it could be yet another repeat down


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So the Flacco meltdown begins...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

JM said:


> The off-set rule never really made sense to me. This offset clearly benefits the Ravens.


*I don't see what you don't understand about it. There's really nothing that can be done but replay the down.*


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

YESSSSSSSSSS.

There's the Flacco I know


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Fucking Flacco :no:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Flacco has absolutely bottled it.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Ravens are doing their best to look like the Giants?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Mendenhall you beautiful bastard!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

GD said:


> Ravens are doing their best to look like the Giants?


Not really. Giants blew the game in a matter of minutes. Steelers never do things that quickly.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

VINTAGE Flacco.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

TOUCHDOWN FOR THE TIE. 

That's how we do things.

EDIT: Extra point pending.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

JM said:


> Not really. Giants blew the game in a matter of minutes. Steelers never do things that quickly.


Defense collapsing. Sounds like the Giants to me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Someone post the Shit just got real Bad Boys II gif.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That's the biggest pet peeve I have about announcers. They act like we are fucking stupid. "Now Pittsburgh can get a first down without getting a TD" 

NO FUCKING SHIT! We KNOW that. We see the big yellow line!




--- Very nice pass by Ugly Ben.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

GD said:


> Defense collapsing. Sounds like the Giants to me.


It's tough to defend a short field. Turnovers always immediately affect morale.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I wonder if the Ravens offensive coordinator will get conservative now instead of going for big plays for really no reason.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> It's tough to defend a short field. Turnovers always immediately affect morale.


Turnovers? Sounds like the Giants to me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We Are Legion said:


> I wonder if the Ravens offensive coordinator will get conservative now instead of going for big plays for really no reason.


You gotta have a competent QB to get big plays. Ravens are fucked.

:lmao

What a meltdown!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Not that I care what is everyone's issue with Ben's hair? He seems to just have a caesar and it's all matted cause of his helmet.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Flacco is absolutely tore up.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Wow...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Ravens collapsing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Flacco meltdown complete.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

SELF DESTRUCTION.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao Just throw in the white towel now... just do it. :lmao*


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

:lmao

THE COMEBACK, BITCHES. 

The Ravens have awoken the crowd. Thanks for that.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*There's no need to play the fourth quarter. :lmao*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

As long as one of these teams goes to the Superbowl I am happy. Would prefer ravens tho


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't care who goes to the super bowl from the AFC as long as it isn't the fucking Jets. I expect whoever it is to squash the NFC team that goes too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

GD said:


> As long as one of these teams goes to the Superbowl I am happy. Would prefer ravens tho


*I hope neither one goes. I hate 'em both. *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *I hope neither one goes. I hate 'em both. *


If you were from the northeast, you would learn how to hate Pats and Jets fans too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey Matt Birk you don't play for Minnesota anymore so you aren't allowed to make game losing mistakes in the playoffs.

If you lived in the Midwest you'll understand my actions later tonight.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

That's the Centre's fault, not Flacco's, how many snaps does the centre handle? Rudimentary mistake hitting your leg before the QB's hands.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

ugh steelers have no linemen left. everything is flacco and cameron fault that's ravens 101.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

GD said:


> If you were from the northeast, you would learn how to hate Pats and Jets fans too.


*I feel ya. I'm a Bengals fan so I naturally hate both of these teams.  

And I'm an anti-Manning fan so I find myself rooting for Brady by default.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HuskyHarris said:


> That's the Centre's fault, not Flacco's, how many snaps does the centre handle? Rudimentary mistake hitting your leg before the QB's hands.


Yeah it's as bad as the Rice fumble. Fundamentals. Flacco's INT too. He threw a ball into a place that he shouldn't have.

Steelers should go for it here.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Pats fans I understand, at least you've made 4 superbowl appearances the last decade. jets fans i dont really understand why they think they are so great...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I naturally hate every team except that Steelers come playoff time. Only exception being maybe getting behind one NFC team. It's the seahawks naturally this year.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

GD said:


> If you were from the northeast, you would learn how to hate Pats and LOVE Jets fans too.


FIXED.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Just heard some crazy stat, In meetings between these two they are tied overall, 323 points each, that's how close this one is.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

yeah i'm on the seahawks bandwagon too. especially since i want to see cutler embarrass himself with like 5 INTs tomorrow.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Great third (?) effort by Ben.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

DH said:


> Great third (?) effort by Ben.


Yeah he was pretty much stopped dead there then just said I don't think so and plowed.

Didn't really feel great about the choice to go for it though...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No Scrilla, we gonna scrap son.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> Yeah he was pretty much stopped dead there then just said I don't think so and plowed.
> 
> Didn't really feel great about the choice to go for it though...


The kicker definitely needed the extra yards man.:side:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Roger Sterling said:


> FIXED.


WHATCHA GONNA DO ROGER WHEN TOM BRADY SHITS ON YOU?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Marking for T SIZZLE'S suplexes


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i don't mind da bears, but Cutler is just a dumbass.

anyway i'm guessing this comes down to another flacco INT.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister said:


> The kicker definitely needed the extra yards man.:side:


Well with the sack I'm pretty sure he actually kicked it from further back


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah he seems like he is a cock but whatever hes the first real QB Chi-Town's had in a while. Well discounting Kyle Orton all of a sudden looking decent after he left.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Yeah he seems like he is a cock but whatever hes the first real QB Chi-Town's had in a while. Well discounting Kyle Orton all of a sudden looking decent after he left.


Pretty much the best since Jim McMahon. That's a long fucking time.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Good play to Houshmandzadeh


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah man since I was a Tot.

Of course who can compare to The (Gross)man, the myth, the Rex.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Why wouldn't he throw that away?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Why wouldn't Flacco throw it out of bounds? Oh yeah, meltdown.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MELTDOWN


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Yeah man since I was a Tot.
> 
> Of course who can compare to The (Gross)man, the myth, the Rex.


He's not a QB, he's a dragon ninja wizard.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Doesn't his throwaway have to clear the line of scrimmage? That would have been a tough throw from that close to the sideline.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

And McNabb's new best friend.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Flacco should have chucked that out of bounds, he lost a good ten yards on that run.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

This is usually where the Steelers do something circus-like.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

just like the ravens defense


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> Doesn't his throw half to clear the line of scrimmage? That would have been a tough throw from that close to the sideline.


It wasn't a crucial mistake or anything. If Harrison was on my heels I doubt I'd think to throw it.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

some espn reporter was blabbing about some steeler's trick play that they're supposed to run


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TKOK™ said:


> Flacco should have chucked that out of bounds, he lost a good ten yards on that run.


*Flacco being Flacco. *


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister said:


> It wasn't a crucial mistake or anything. If Harrison was on my heels I doubt I'd think to throw it.


Yep, he probably didn't want to make himself vulnerable. Plus like I said, even if he throws it out of bounds it has to clear the line of scrimmage. From that far back and that close to the side line. Not an easy throw.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't like the Steelers chances if the Ravens take the lead *LOL YEAHRITE* because of their offensive line.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> Yep, he probably didn't want to make himself vulnerable. Plus like I said, even if he throws it out of bounds it has to clear the line of scrimmage. From that far back and that close to the side line. Not an easy throw.


Good point about having to get the ball beyond the line of scrimmage. It shouldn't have been that hard, but it wasn't a game breaking mistake.

FUCK HOLDING. dammit. Ravens had to have that TD. They won't score offensively.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FUCK~!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cripes. Thank goodness for the flag.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Damn it's called back. giving Flacco another meltdown chance.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

FUCKING IDIOT JAMARCUS SMITH


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Flag, FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

HOLDING


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ravens fans had to know that was too good to be true.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

We Are Legion said:


> HOLDING


Reppin your av


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I like the guy yelling its Bullshit when it was an obvious call.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

HEAP


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope he was holding his jersey with that left arm, because from that one angle it was not holding.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Still not convinced the Ravens score a TD here.:side:


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

HEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

ANQUAN BOLDIN AKA BUTTERFINGERS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

FUCK.

The Ravens cannot make a big play in this series when it counts the most.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Big Stop DDDDD.

You know how this needs to go. Milk the clock. Game winning FG.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Still not convinced the Ravens score a TD here.:side:


*How about a Mad Hatter fake field goal?  


Nahhh!*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

C'mon Boldin.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *How about a Mad Hatter fake field goal?
> 
> 
> Nahhh!*


I would've marked the fuck out.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

JM said:


> Big Stop DDDDD.
> 
> You know how this needs to go. Milk the clock. Game winning FG.


*With a patchwork offensive line? I don't like the chances of that. 

But it is Pittsburgh and Baltimore so it'll probably happen. *


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

of all the people I wouldn't expect Anquan Boldin to drop _that_


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Croft i'd find a way to punish you (but you'd like that) for breaking my heart so but you're a Bengals fan and they do the work for me.

I love Mayhem.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

One more stand, T SIZZLE! ONE MORE.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Croft i'd find a way to punish you (but you'd like that) for breaking my heart so but you're a Bengals fan and they do the work for me.
> 
> I love Mayhem.


*Yes, I suffer.  

But right now the Bengals have won just as many playoff games this year as Pittsburgh, so hush. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Was that a fucking squib kick? Hate the Ravens.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

If it was it failed.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

That was the catch Boldin was brought to Baltimore to make too. If the Ravens end up losing this game, they might as well tear up his contract and send him back to the desert.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Squib kicks always fail. Stupidest idea ever. Give up field position when it matters most? Fuck that.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Was that a fucking squib kick? Hate the Ravens.


It was pretty high to be a squib. looks like just a shit kickoff.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Maybe Baltimore thought they were getting Fitzgerald instead. *


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

boldin disappeared like a 3 games ago so it's nothing new


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TKOK™ said:


> It was pretty high to be a squib. looks like just a shit kickoff.


Yeah I looked at the replay. Just a shitty kickoff. Bad timing.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

We Are Legion said:


> One more stand, T SIZZLE! ONE MORE.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That offensive line is looking suspect.*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Not sure how Ben didn't go down there.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Ah fuck...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

JM said:


> Not sure how Ben didn't go down there.


She was too old. Zing!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Big Ben shouldn't be pump faking with how bad this line is.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Reed drilled that kid. :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Damn. Another big third down.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*One time out is all Pittsburgh needs.*


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

3rd & 19, could turn out to be the most important play of the game


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You've got to be kidding me.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

BRING THAT SHIT BACK BRING IT BACKKKKK


damn its over


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

that might be ballgame.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

THANK IS HOW WE FUCKING DO IT.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*You gotta let 'em walk it in here... it's your only chance.*


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Can't believe that


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

fuckin' right.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

AMEN


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

And it wasn't even Mike Wallace. Receiver 5 (6 including HEATH) getting it done.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

it was a rookie who was fighting just to get on the active roster earlier this season


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't agree with throwing the ball on 1st down.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That was stupid... that gave Baltimore a free timeout.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

60 Minutes of Win w/Mike Wallace


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Why on earth are they throwing?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That was total defensive failure. Anyone could've made that play.

Well except Boldin...


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

:lmao

Fuck yes.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That was holding on the Steelers too.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Calm down coach.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> That was total defensive failure. Anyone could've made that play.
> 
> Well except Boldin...


I would have just played some prevent style of zone around the first down marker. Seriously how the fuck do you let that beat you.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

John Harbaugh was absolutely furious then!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao at them missing the hold on the Steelers as well.*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

To be fair at least one of the refs should have been looking at him for a timeout.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Great refs today


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

DH said:


> I don't agree with throwing the ball on 1st down.


Agreed, run the ball on first down, if it's a good gain then it puts the uncertainty in the defence's mind whether you'll run the play action.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TKOK™ said:


> I would have just played some prevent style of zone around the first down marker. Seriously how the fuck do you let that beat you.


Exactly. They were doing that though, they just got beat deep. Shameful.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*You don't have to have an archived play... you just line it up and run it and make them stop you.*


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

I hate NFL officiating...


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

and fucking whatever his name is, he's sucked all year and takes a dumb penalty. But I'll take the TD, hell yeah.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

And that there is a Pittsburgh touchdown. Mendenhal is all power.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *You don't have to have an archived play... you just line it up and run it and make them stop you.*


I was just thinking this announcer is a moron. Glad to know I am not the only one.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

85 committed a false start. Fuck this game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

That's the second time that guy has jumped into a pile late. Not pleased.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Should be 3rd and goal from the 6 right now.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

looks like nfl really wants Pats/Steelers in the AFC title game..


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

It'd be nice if all the Pittsburgh haters in here would stop crying.

Thanks


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Kick off from the 15, less than 2 minute drill for Flacco.

Put it this way, I'll probably fall off of my chair.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*wow.. I don't agree with that.*


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

A squib kick? Oh God.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DH said:


> It'd be nice if all the Pittsburgh haters in here would stop crying.
> 
> Thanks


Go back and look at the replay. 85 clearly committed a false start.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Not sure why you'd squib from the 15.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

that was a dumb decision to squib it.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

at least baltimore fans can claim the refs screwed them again


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Why squib the fucking ball from there!?

Only 48 yards to go for crying out loud


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Go back and look at the replay. 85 clearly committed a false start.


I believe I kindly requested you to stop crying. And I don't have the ability to rewind so I don't know how I'm supposed to do that.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Flacco Meltdown


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Flacco is extremely fortunately that Polamalu was no where near that ball. 

And he's very fortunate there too. 

Flacco is clearly panicking.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

DH stop.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DH said:


> I believe I kindly requested you to stop crying. And I don't have the ability to rewind so I don't know how I'm supposed to do that.


*He's right though... he did.*


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

:lmao

SIT DOWN BITCH.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DH said:


> I believe I kindly requested you to stop crying. And I don't have the ability to rewind so I don't know how I'm supposed to do that.


No tears here, just reality.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Game over.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

that was stupid pass, they dude was totally covered, Mason is not Fitzgerald.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Shocking pass protection.

Hail Mary Time!


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

MrMister said:


> No tears here, just reality.


Well not literally crying obviously 8*D

If he held him, great. Calls are missed every single game, even significant ones, so it's not like this is a first or anything.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Flacco clearly panicked and made 1:40 on the clock seem like 12 seconds.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Way to go TJ. Way to go. :lmao


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Well I'm going to go pull an Austin 101 now.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Baltimore needs some new recievers.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*oh..MIGOD how did he drop that? 

on the replay.. WOW he DID drop it.*


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

bro i could catch that shit

wtf


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh my word.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cya Cerbs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DH said:


> Well not literally crying obviously 8*D
> 
> If he held him, great. Calls are missed every single game, even significant ones, so it's not like this is a first or anything.


Not even figuratively crying. False starts are really fucking easy to see because the guy moves before everyone else. No one will even mention this either in the aftermath.

I'm sure the Steelers still would've scored.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

And he wanted more throws his way too. YOU GOTTA CATCH EM WHEN YOU GET EM BRO.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Poor guy. TJ should have never been in that situation.



Lets go Packers.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

TKOK™ said:


> Baltimore needs some new recievers.


the franchise has needed new receivers since its inception.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TJ Douchemandzadeh


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Let's go FALCONS!



And lets go Tom Beiber-Brady!*


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Purple Kisses said:


> TJ Douchemandzadeh


He and Boldin both should be ashamed of themselves. Two humongous drops.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

flacco finally throws a good pass and it's put down lmao


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

baltimore has the GOAT receiving corps stats wise. i love watching the ravens meltdown it's like they don't want to beat the steelers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Well let me be the first to say that game certainly didn't go as planned.

I'm sure we'll be hearing a lot of excuses.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

the coordinators will be on the hotseat as fans have been blasting them all season


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ravens not running on every first down up 14? Why


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Time to go from JOY to MURDEROUS RAGE!

DIE PACKERS DIE MOTHERFUCKERS DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The Ravens just tried to hard and ran out of heart in that game. Pittsburgh played like champions in that game. They capitalized on every little mistake and seemed to have some sorta unbeatable skill on their side similar to the Patriots this season.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

baltimore fans blaming the refs


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Again I don't have a particular favorite in this game iether. I'm quite an Aaron Rodgers fan though.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Ravens fail. I love it. It feels dirty cheering for the Steelers when I'm a Browns fan, but I can't help it. They're just pure win.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm hoping Rodgers gets a season ending injury in the next 5 minutes.

And Marcathy that fat motherfucker has a heart attack on TV so I can laugh.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

C'mon ATL.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

And this just in... Joe Flacco still sucks. I swear that guy is the most overrated QB in the league, and it's not even close.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

We Are Legion said:


> He and Boldin both should be ashamed of themselves. Two humongous drops.


Didn't help that Flacco was throwing bombs on 2nd and 10 from midfeild. why not just throw a mid range pass and spike it?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I'm hoping Rodgers gets a season ending injury in the next 5 minutes.
> 
> And Marcathy that fat motherfucker has a heart attack on TV so I can laugh.


I hope Packers/Bears play next week and Aaron Rodgers has a 4th quarter game winning drive.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Joe Buck looks weird. *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Joe Buck looks weird. *


that's another guy is a forehead you can land a b52 on.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

At least these commentators aren't complete morons.


4,000 posts!!!~~~!~! 6 years in da making.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

TKOK™ said:


> Didn't help that Flacco was throwing bombs on 2nd and 10 from midfeild. why not just throw a mid range pass and spike it?


He couldn't see the middle of the field. His unibrow blocks his vision up the middle.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

These guys are so american their hair is red white and blue.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

GD said:


> At least these commentators aren't complete morons.
> 
> 
> 4,000 posts!!!~~~!~! 6 years in da making.


yeah i'm quite find of Joe Buck and Troy Aikmen myself.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

GD said:


> At least these commentators aren't complete morons.
> 
> 
> 4,000 posts!!!~~~!~! 6 years in da making.


Dierdorf might be annoying sometimes but he knows more about football than all of us combined minus me.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I like it when our song is sung so that the crowd can actually sing along. *


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> He couldn't see the middle of the field. His unibrow blocks his vision up the middle.


:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

GD said:


> I hope Packers/Bears play next week and Aaron Rodgers has a 4th quarter game winning drive.


No gay.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Got my Falcons jersey on, I'm a broncos fan but got a falcons jersey a few years ago, so for that reason, GO FALCONS!


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh fuck, the dome is going nuts.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a Michael Vick Falcons jersey. I used to wear it around for a while when he was in prison and troll the fuck out of people. Got a lot of heat with that one. Haven't worn it in prolly 2 years though. (or any jersey besides my McFadden one at a Raiders game for that matter)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I will legit name my firstborn Matt Ryan if they win for me tonight.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Every time I see Chris Myers I remember the time that he spoiled a nationally televised, live marriage proposal. :lmao
*


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I know Vick served his time but I love dogs, so I'll never like him.

Of all people I've got Brian Finneran on the back of mine :lmao


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

NFL on Fox is always cut off on the left side for me. I can never see the visiting team's score or the full time


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

HuskyHarris said:


> I know Vick served his time but I love dogs, so I'll never like him.
> 
> Of all people I've got Brian Finneran on the back of mine :lmao


*Same here about Vick. 

Just because someone has served their time doesn't mean I have to like them.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

YESSSS :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DH said:


> NFL on Fox is always cut off on the left side for me. I can never see the visiting team's score or the full time


*It does that on me alot of the time as well. I can see the scoreboard this time though. But I'm watching it on Dish Network instead of my cable.*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

TKOK™ said:


> Didn't help that Flacco was throwing bombs on 2nd and 10 from midfeild. why not just throw a mid range pass and spike it?


Because he panicked.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Might be a stupid question, but do you have the screen stretched DH?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Fucking Troy....Thanks for telling us that the Packers need to stop the Falcons on third down to get the ball..... 


... my god I hate announcers.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I fuckin hate Roddy White.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Completely impartial about this game. I'm sure I'll be partial next week though if the Steelers some how manage to beat the Pats (pending they actually win).


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Might be a stupid question, but do you have the screen stretched DH?


*I don't think that has anything to do with it. I think it's on the cable companies side. I can watch the game on satellite and it will be fine, but if I switch to cable the screen is stretched out so that half the scoreboard can't be seen.*


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

You guys watching it on FOX? I'm not sure what TV is like over in the states, I'm watching it on Sky Sports who're using FOX's coverage.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

HuskyHarris said:


> You guys watching it on FOX? I'm not sure what TV is like over in the states, I'm watching it on Sky Sports who're using FOX's coverage.


*Yeah it's on Fox for us.


I like CBS' coverage over Fox's in almost every single area.*


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Might be a stupid question, but do you have the screen stretched DH?


I checked but it's at its normal setting. 

Also, it's the exact same channel that the Steelers game was on so it's Fox.



Purple Kisses said:


> I fuckin hate Roddy White.


Now that's a little harsh. Then again, I feel somewhat similar about Ray Lewis so :hmm:

Edit: Same @ LC. I've never had a problem with CBS and I like their presentation.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DH said:


> I checked but it's at its normal setting.
> 
> Also, it's the exact same channel that the Steelers game was on so it's Fox.
> 
> ...


*The Steelers game was on CBS.*


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

GD said:


> YESSSS :lmao


:lmao:lmao:lmao

"Get off me, Child's play!"


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *The Steelers game was on CBS.*


Hence 'so it's Fox'


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

lol fumble. Big play all for not. Always funny when a big gain turns into essentially a nice punt after a TO.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fox seems to have a lot of technical difficulties during their broadcast.

FUCK YES!


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

At first I was like lolAtlanta but no I'm like lolJennings.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Jennings should have put the team on his back there.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FUCK YOU GREG JENNING, RIGHT IN YOUR MOUTH AND OUT YOUR ASS.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DH said:


> Hence 'so it's Fox'


*Ok I'm confused.  You said it's on the exact same channel the Steelers game was on.  But it can't be on the exact same channel the Steelers game is on because the Steelers game was on CBS. 

Or maybe I read what you wrote wrong lol*


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Holy...!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

As long as the Bears don't win the NFC playoffs, I'm fine with whoever wins. Especially since the two teams I drew in a SB pool (Colts + Ravens) are out. I'd like Pats/Pack though, just to celebrate that I got the SB pick right. Plus, it'd be the toughest matchup against the Pats.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

GREG JENNMING'S PUTTING THE TEAM ON HIS BACK WITH A BROKEN LEG


@ Perfect Poster - the dude came out with the Lynch video today. :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Ok I'm confused.  You said it's on the exact same channel the Steelers game was on.  But it can't be on the exact same channel the Steelers game is on because the Steelers game was on CBS.
> 
> Or maybe I read what you wrote wrong lol*


He's in Canada so it's a safe assumption he picks up both broadcasts on one channel.

edit: totally marked on that fumble.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Ok I'm confused.  You said it's on the exact same channel the Steelers game was on.  But it can't be on the exact same channel the Steelers game is on because the Steelers game was on CBS.
> 
> Or maybe I read what you wrote wrong lol*


Well they're different broadcasters but the same channel. The Pittsburgh game was on channel 581 and this game is on channel 581. (It's CTV, a Canadian channel) ... and yes, Fox is still f'd on different channels.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> He's in Canada so it's a safe assumption he picks up both broadcasts on one channel.
> 
> edit: totally marked on that fumble.


*Ahhhh well that makes sense then.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

GD said:


> GREG JENNMING'S PUTTING THE TEAM ON HIS BACK WITH A BROKEN LEG







One of the greatest videos of all time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why are you guys so facinated with that moron playing a video game.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*wow....barely got it.

I was hoping we'd see a drop kick ala Doug Flutie.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Michael Turner is a beast


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

That was a kickass run.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

DH said:


> NFL on Fox is always cut off on the left side for me. I can never see the visiting team's score or the full time


I think you have to set it to wide screen.

Edit Nevermind, just set mine to it and it cuts off half the score.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Why are you guys so facinated with that moron playing a video game.


*Because it reinforces negative stereotypes of course... that's why I love it anyway.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Tackle you fuckheads.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Why are you guys so facinated with that moron playing a video game.


BECAUSE GREG JENNINGS CARRIED THE TEAM ON HIS BACK! WITH A BROKEN LEG! AND DARREN SHA-PAH, ONE OF DE HARDEST HITTAS IN THE LEAGUE, MISSED! GREG JENNINGS CARRIED THE TEAM ON HIS BACK! FUCK YOU GUMBY!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

TKOK™ said:


> I think you have to set it to wide screen.


I was going to say the same thing. There has to be something on the remote to fix that.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Michael Turner is brilliant


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TKOK™ said:


> I think you have to set it to wide screen.


*Nah that's not it. Mine does that too but only when I'm watching it on cable. When I'm watching it on our Dish it's perfectly fine. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I like the way this has started.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Turner!!!


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Josh said:


> baltimore fans blaming the refs


A lot of the sportscasters are too tbf.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

DARREN SHAP-PAH HOLD MAH DICKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hate Green Bay, not as much as I hate Pittsburgh and Baltimore but it's close.  

So the Packers will probably win... God knows I wont like it.*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Sabrina why you hating the Steelers 

lol

Who Cerbs?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You've redeemed yourself in my eyes Sabby.

She's a Bengals fan.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *I hate Green Bay, not as much as I hate Pittsburgh and Baltimore but it's close.
> 
> So the Packers will probably win... God knows I wont like it.*


Pretty much. I'll definitely be rooting for the Steelers if they face the Packers though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

JM said:


> Sabrina why you hating the Steelers
> 
> lol
> 
> Who Cerbs?


*I'm a Bengals fan so I hate the Steelers, Ravens and Browns by default. I'd root for the Taliban against those fuckers.*


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

never had an issue with the Packers. always hated Brett Favre though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I know, I was kidding. To each their own. The joy of professional sports .


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm glad that Joe Buck let us know that Starks.. an NFL running back... yes, an NFL RUNNING BACK can run.... *


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

KUHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Nah that's not it. Mine does that too but only when I'm watching it on cable. When I'm watching it on our Dish it's perfectly fine. *


It must be the network then, becuase i get it fine on both cable and broadcast. but before i got my new tv i had the same problem with it on broadcast.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

What has happened so far in the Falcons/Pack game, I forgot about the game completely after the Ravens/Steelers game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We Are Legion said:


> A lot of the sportscasters are too tbf.


Like JM, I'm intrigued here as well.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'm glad that Joe Buck let us know that Starks.. an NFL running back... yes, an NFL RUNNING BACK can run.... *


They do like to act like at least 71% of the audiance is watching football for the first time.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Old Man Driver.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

scrilla said:


> never had an issue with the Packers. always hated Brett Favre though.


I remember they beat us (DEN) in the first play of overtime, Brett Favre to GREG JENNINGS WHO PUT THE TEAM ON HIS BACK.

I felt physically sick, IIRC I think that's the game that all but ended our playoff contention.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

JM said:


> I know, I was kidding. To each their own. The joy of professional sports .


*lol your facetiousness went right over my ditsy little head. *


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Turner put the team on his back earlier


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> What has happened so far in the Falcons/Pack game, I forgot about the game completely after the Ravens/Steelers game.


*Green Bay turnover by Jennings turned into a Falcons TD run. That's about it for the first quarter. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Aaron Rodgers is still walking so i'm mad.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Like JM, I'm intrigued here as well.


Both Sharpe and Simms said it was a badly officiated game.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

where's your mad face.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

On my face.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TOUCHDOWN BITCHES~!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

NELSON PUT DA TEAM ON HIS BACK


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

That couldn't be any closer to a touchdown without being a touchdown

Fuck that doesn't make sense, didn't know how to word it properly


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

TKOK™ said:


> Both Sharpe and Simms said it was a badly officiated game.


In favor of the Steelers or just in general?

At the end of the day they still turned the ball over 3 times in the second half and let the Steelers back into the game and did NOTHING on offense in the second half (and all game really for that matter).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> In favor of the Steelers or just in general?
> 
> At the end of the day they still turned the ball over 3 times in the second half and let the Steelers back into the game and did NOTHING on offense in the second half (and all game really for that matter).


Agreed. In the end the Steelers simply made more plays and less mistakes than the Ravens.

That deep ball on 3rd and 18/19 was back breaking.

edit: That non call false start was bogus though. Such bullshit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Thanks for letting us know about the pylon rule, Joe. *


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm gonna cut some bitches throats tonight.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

HE'S GOING ALLLLLL THE WAY.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

JM said:


> In favor of the Steelers or just in general?
> 
> At the end of the day they still turned the ball over 3 times in the second half and let the Steelers back into the game and did NOTHING on offense in the second half (and all game really for that matter).


I think it was just in general. Sharpe said something like "Don't get me wrong the Steelers won this game, but it was a terribly offciated game"


Weems just put the team on his back


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

The Sky Sports pundits just quoted someone as saying "Aaron Rodgers is one of the top 5 passers of a ball I've ever seen"

Didn't catch the name though.

TOUCHDOOOOOOOOOOOOOWNNNNNNNNNNN, ERIC WEEMS!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Touchdown, you cheesehead wearing bitches. Touchdown.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Atlanta is going to wear their defense out by scoring so fast. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd fight you if you actually lived in Wisconsin.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

THATS HOW YOU PUT YOUR TEAM ON YO BACK ERIC WEEMS


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

What a f'n play!!!! Falcons just wow haha


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That was some Devin Hester level great kickoff returning.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HuskyHarris said:


> The Sky Sports pundits just quoted someone as saying "Aaron Rodgers is one of the top 5 passers of a ball I've ever seen"
> 
> Didn't catch the name though.
> 
> TOUCHDOOOOOOOOOOOOOWNNNNNNNNNNN, ERIC WEEMS!


Well that dude is vastly overrating Rodgers. Christ. He's good but come on. Tap the breaks.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

HuskyHarris said:


> The Sky Sports pundits just quoted someone as saying "Aaron Rodgers is one of the top 5 passers of a ball I've ever seen"
> 
> Didn't catch the name though.
> 
> TOUCHDOOOOOOOOOOOOOWNNNNNNNNNNN, ERIC WEEMS!


*I guess they have only watched the CFL until today? *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Top 5 if he's only seen Football this year perhaps.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That juke on the punter is funny shit.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Agreed. In the end the Steelers simply made more plays and less mistakes than the Ravens.
> 
> That deep ball on 3rd and 18/19 was back breaking.
> 
> edit: That non call false start was bogus though. Such bullshit.


It was a missed called yes but in the same way I'm sure there was missed holds, facemasks etc. They can't see everything. It's part of the game. 

Ravens fans blaming the refs really need to look at the turnovers and overall lack of offense first. You have to be accountable for your own play before you can think to blame refs.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

JM said:


> It was a missed called yes but in the same way I'm sure there was missed holds, facemasks etc. They can't see everything. It's part of the game.
> 
> Ravens fans blaming the refs really need to look at the turnovers and overall lack of offense first. You have to be accountable for your own play before you can think to blame refs.


*There were some missed calls sure, but those fans just had their hearts ripped out *and I smiled a little bit typing that* so you gotta understand that they are going to complain. Every fan base does that no matter how bad *or good* the calls are. *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

JM said:


> It was a missed called yes but in the same way I'm sure there was missed holds, facemasks etc. They can't see everything. It's part of the game.
> 
> Ravens fans blaming the refs really need to look at the turnovers and overall lack of offense first. You have to be accountable for your own play before you can think to blame refs.


yeah, given that they had oprotunities to win the game and didn't get anything done.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah it's ridiculous to say he's one of the best ever, he's good but not that good.

That was a great play from him though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> It was a missed called yes but in the same way I'm sure there was missed holds, facemasks etc. They can't see everything. It's part of the game.
> 
> Ravens fans blaming the refs really need to look at the turnovers and overall lack of offense first.


The reason why I'm harping on it is because it's one guy's job pre snap to watch for false starts. He failed his assignment, a really fucking easy one. It's understandable to miss holding and PI is very subjective, but false starts are so obvious.

The only defense the official has that missed the call is that the false start occurs just before the ball the is snapped.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

James Jones can be a piece of shit sometimes.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Good call there.*


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Didn't see a flag there! So 4th&9 becomes 1st&Goal, not too bad from a Packers standpoint


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wow... how is that guy in the game?*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Coach Smith is about to kill Owens.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

KUHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN PUT THE TEAM ON YO BACK


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KUHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Raji is huge.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister said:


> The reason why I'm harping on it is because it's one guy's job pre snap to watch for false starts. He failed his assignment, a really fucking easy one. It's understandable to miss holding and PI is very subjective, but false starts are so obvious.
> 
> The only defense the official has that missed the call is that the false start occurs just before the ball the is snapped.


Can't argue there, a false start really is hard to miss.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Shaping up to be a great game this, 14 all with 6 left in the 2nd

Was going to go to bed at halftime but I think I'll try and see the game through


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

B.J. Raji is a beast.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> Can't argue there, a false start really is hard to miss.


I was watching NFL Network the past few minutes.

Check this out. 

In the 3rd quarter the Ravens had 3 turnovers and -4 yards offense.

:lmao That's probably the biggest reason why they lost.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Bradlee Van Pelt has oddly enough just been giving tips on how to be a good quarterback.

"Throw the ball to your receiver mid-stride and he'll have a chance to pick up good yardage"

No shit.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister said:


> I was watching NFL Network the past few minutes.
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> ...


Yep, it was pitiful. 

They had only about 30 more yards of offense as they did yards gained from penalties. 

And yes, the Steelers had more penalties than the Ravens.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Rodgers is ripping apart Atlanta's secondary and I'm not happy about it.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

My boy Brian Finneran with a nice first down there.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I hate that rule.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

very good call that


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't like the no huddle. Keep Rodgers off the field as long as possible.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Michael Turner only had 12 receptions on the year!? Jesus Christ


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Charles WOODSON


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That was fuckin SICK, R U KIDDING ME.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

loljenkins.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

A Pick 6 there would have been amazing. I always love a good pick 6.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

JM said:


> A Pick 6 there would have been amazing. I always love a good pick 6.


So do I, I'm willing to settle for a 99 yard return to the 1 yard line though! Who can forget Champ Bailey vs the Pats


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

HuskyHarris said:


> So do I, I'm willing to settle for a 99 yard return to the 1 yard line though! Who can forget Champ Bailey vs the Pats


Or James Harrison pick six @ Superbowl 43.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

WTF was Buck just saying during that halftime preview?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HuskyHarris said:


> So do I, I'm willing to settle for a 99 yard return to the 1 yard line though! Who can forget Champ Bailey vs the Pats


How long have you watched NFL?



Purple Kisses said:


> Or James Harrison pick six @ Superbowl 43.


Craziest play I've ever seen in a Super Bowl.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

That was insane, I went absolutely nuts when that happened (despite rooting for the Cardinals). Obviously wasn't as happy when Arizona eventually lost


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Craziest play I've ever seen in a Super Bowl.


that and Eli vs the Pats.






RODGERS is in RAPE your D mode right now.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> How long have you watched NFL?


Roughly 5 years now, I am a Broncos fan just incase anyone's wondering why I mentioned Champ over James Harrison!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I like the Harrison play more since it's the entire Steeler defense working together to get him into the end zone. Great stuff.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

James Jone that motherfucker.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

JONES PUT THE TEAM ON HIS BACK


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

K, so Green Bay's winning this one. Atlanta's defense is embarrassing.

So Steelers/Pats & Packers/Bears next week, should be good.

Also, Matt Ryan making the Pro Bowl over Aaron Rodgers is a joke.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

That TD was unbelievable.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

This might as well be "Suck Aaron Rodgers dick for 3 hours" coverage.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This should be a blowout by the end of the 3rd quarter. Oh well.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

TKOK™ said:


> This might as well be "Suck Aaron Rodgers dick for 3 hours" coverage.


AMEN.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

FLAG


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Pass interference.

Puts the Falcons just inside FG range if all else fails.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Come on.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

TKOK™;9238826 said:


> This might as well be "Suck Aaron Rodgers dick for 3 hours" coverage.


He's the new Favre. Get used to it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Green Bay fans are known for collective QB dick sucking, nice to see Buck & Aikman have joined in.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

2 defensive pass interference calls back to back in the last 30 seconds of the half is poor for any defence.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CLAY MATTHEWS that long haired sexy beast.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Maybe the Falcons will come out and play a second half like Pittsburgh's.

And :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

:lmao WILLIAMS PUT THE TEAM ON HIS BACK


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Godammit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

FUCK YOU GREEN BAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

That's game imo.

But you never know.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

They can seriously quit blaming Matt Ryan for that pick six, because the coaches were complete idiots for even trying to get points before halftime with the momentum Green Bay had.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao @ Ryan pulling a Flacco.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Poor decision by Matt Ryan, far too risky.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Tremon Williams put the team on his back.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DH said:


> That's game imo.
> 
> But you never know.


Like you said the Falcons look like shit on defense and just gave up a pick 6. I don't see a comeback at all.

Blowout in the making here.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Is it true that Matt Ryan will get $300k in bonus money if he wins tonight?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Well it figures, Ryan and Flacco are from same draft class and both have the meltdown tendency.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Well this is a defensive showdown.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The ice is melting.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Getting my meat cleaver. Going into Packer-hacker mode.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pixs


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I wonder what dumbass thought it would be a good idea to give Michael Strahan a microphone. He's worse than Rod Woodson on NFLN.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

michael strahan has the biggest gap teeth I have ever seen.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Apparently Miles Austin is hosting a Super Bowl party in Dallas. 

Not gonna lie, that was pretty depressing to hear.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Rodgers has thrown 234 yards to Ryan's 67, looks like a foregone conclusion the Packers will run away with this.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Matt Ryan = Overrated


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We Are Legion said:


> Apparently Miles Austin is hosting a Super Bowl party in Dallas.
> 
> Not gonna lie, that was pretty depressing to hear.


He needs to be traded...or cut.

You hear Dallas either has or will interview Rob Ryan for DC?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

HuskyHarris said:


> Rodgers has thrown 234 yards to Ryan's 67, looks like a foregone conclusion the Packers will run away with this.


Still lots of football to come. A turnover or anything could turn this game around in a hurry.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Great play from Rodgers


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

JM said:


> Still lots of football to come. A turnover or anything could turn this game around in a hurry.


Ryan can't do shit.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

JM said:


> Still lots of football to come. A turnover or anything could turn this game around in a hurry.


I don't think Matt Ryan has it in him to be honest, a touchdown on this drive will probably be game over


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The Ravens did nothing on offense today and still managed to score 21 in a half. Anything is possible. Plus there's Weems.

My ONLY thing that makes me partial on this game is I bet on the Packers in vBookie so I really don't care either way :lmao


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> He needs to be traded...or cut.
> 
> You hear Dallas either has or will interview Rob Ryan for DC?


Yeah I heard about that. Not sure how I feel about it. I mean yeah... woooo we're getting a BROWNS coach and they're just so fucking awesome.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rodgers 22/26 - 279 talk about put the team on your back.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm still not convinced that this game is over.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

They ain't coming back from this though.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

RODGERS PUT THE TEAM ON HIS BACK


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Aaron Rodgers is saying fuck 20-2 or what ever Matts record is in this stadium


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We Are Legion said:


> Yeah I heard about that. Not sure how I feel about it. I mean yeah... woooo we're getting a BROWNS coach and they're just so fucking awesome.


Browns were better than Dallas this year. It's an upgrade.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

It's times like this I wish they showed the expressions on little kids' faces the way they do on Raw.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

My Falcons apparently just decided to not show up tonight. No defense, no offense, at least the special teams are doing a decent job or we'd be screwed all over.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Packers are just better really. It's unfortunate.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Looked an incomplete catch to me, good challenge from Mike McCarthy


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> The Packers are just better really. It's unfortunate.


Yeah, 3x more yards than the Falcons, they're having a field day


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Ah well, I'm glad they got this game out of the way on Saturday. Fuck this though, gonna go beat up the Steelers on Madden now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RAPE, R.A.P.E RAPE.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

KUHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN PUT THE TEAM ON HIS BACK


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

WOW! Falcons are getting RAPE.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This game is still not over IMO.

Falcon are getting gangbanged.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

jesus ALT is getting drubbed


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Rodgers is just straight up buttfucking the Falcons.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Purple Kisses said:


> This game is still not over IMO.


Atlanta can't stop Rodgers, and can't score on their defense. This game is over. Stick a fork in the Falcons.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> This game is still not over IMO.


I laughed at this. I sometimes just the gun and say games are over, but yeah...this game is over and has been since that pick 6.

Packers totally dominating this game. I hope this is their peak and they falter next week.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey at least they won the top seed in the NFC. That's worth something right?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I hope you both know I am being sarcastic :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No, Packers need to lose.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

They'll lose next week to the aquatic carnivorous birds.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Falcons want Vick back!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> They'll lose next week to the aquatic carnivorous birds.


Hey maybe the Seahawks can get good officiating this time when they face the Steelers in the Super Bowl.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Or Bear.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I thought the Falcons would give more of a fighting effort, but damn Rodgers and Packers are hammering their asses. Packers are going to the Superbowl, imo.

It will be Rodgers vs Brady.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Hey maybe the Seahawks can get good officiating this time when they face the Steelers in the Super Bowl.


Amazing touchdown run by Roethlisberger.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Da fuck is this.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Rodgers is playing lights out this postseason. He really wants to get that Favre monkey off his back.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

All he needs to do is win one superbowl and retire when he should and I'll think more of his legacy than I will Favre's.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> I laughed at this. I sometimes just the gun and say games are over, but yeah...this game is over and has been since that pick 6.
> 
> Packers totally dominating this game. I hope this is their peak and they falter next week.


Only if it's the Seahawks. If it's Pack/Bears they better whoop on their sorry asses. I can't stand the Bears. Jay Cutler just has the presence of a ******, and this bullshit:






Yes, according to definition it wasn't a catch, but it still makes me mad at that.

And the Falcons comeback begins!!! :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Charmqn said:


> Rodgers is playing lights out this postseason. He really wants to get that Favre monkey off his back.


Rodgers got the Favre monkey off his back a long time ago IMO.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Rodgers got the Favre monkey off his back a long time ago IMO.


It was more Favre's doing than Rodgers though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

As much as I hate The Packers, yeah the shadow of Favre is long gone from The Packers team. Its the media/fans who make a big deal about it.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> Rodgers got the Favre monkey off his back a long time ago IMO.


i think for him to truly get that monkey off, is to win a Superbowl. Oh and not make the mistake favre has made in the past couple years.



> As much as I hate The Packers, yeah the shadow of Favre is long gone from The Packers team. Its the media/fans who make a big deal about it.


and that's the problem. To shut them all up, a SB win will do it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

God damn it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Bring on the hurry up offense.

I would have taken the better field position instead of a shot at a long field goal with that lead.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO not B.J. Raji


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

That Matt Ryan regular season home record really does not mean a thing, if you can't produce the same results in the playoffs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO not B.J. Raji


Yeah it would have been better if Rodgers gets his leg snapped into 3 peices.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Haterz gonna Hate.

Packers ball. (we need a evil laugh smiley)


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Matt Ryan seems frustrated. Couldn't imagine why.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Another Falcons turnover.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He really is out of his league against Rodgers. This time has looked like they should have been the 7-9 team today.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

lol @ the Packers still throwing the ball. Rodgers wants to make sure the Falcons DREAM ABOUT IT tonight.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rodgers is RAPING Atlanta's dreams.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Well pending, I'm 2 for 2 on my picks today.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

I had this game Green Bay 49, Atlanta 29, Green Bay is the best team in the 2010-2011 NFL season not New England (I'm a Jets fan)


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Can you say MELTDOWN.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

this is just sad.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

:lmao Another turnover.

I've never seen a #1 seed get utterly shit on in a divisional game like this.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm pulling for the jets to avenge rex ryan's foot


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We Are Legion said:


> :lmao Another turnover.
> 
> I've never seen a #1 seed get utterly shit on in a divisional game like this.


I was just thinking that exact same thing. Number 1's lose often but not like this.

It's like the number 1 is GB here and Atlanta is the 6.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

A. Rodgers 31/36 366 yards 3 TDs and 0 INTS


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

We Are Legion said:


> :lmao Another turnover.
> 
> I've never seen a #1 seed get utterly shit on in a divisional game like this.


Like I said, based on this performance they might as well have been the 7-9 Falcons.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> Like I said, based on this performance they might as well have been the 7-9 Falcons.


But then the Bucs would be in the playoffs.:side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I thought whoever won this game will be representing the NFC in the Superbowl. So I'll pencil in the Packers and then see who wins tommorow in the Jets/Patriots game.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Suck on the Packers SACK.


----------



## WadeBarret4Life (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm a packer fan. We'll murder bears or seahawks. I'm not saying we'll beat pats but we'll be in the superbowl.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Packers did not punt this whole game LOL


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I like how NFL.com has had GB vs. TBD for a while now for the NFC championship game, but doesn't even have Pitt vs TBD for the AFC one yet.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rodgers had a head shot game.

NFC Championship Game BITCHES~!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

But what about the Colts Purple Kisses? Your favourite team.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I still got love for da Colts and I still get a hard on for Peyton, but this was not their year which was ashame I had them vs the Packers in da superbowl.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So, Aaron Rodgers cemented himself as my favorite QB today. He's pretty decent. 



Purple Kisses said:


> I still got love for da Colts and I still get a hard on for Peyton, but this was not their year which was ashame I had them vs the Packers in da superbowl.


I wish I was cool enough to say 'da' in place of 'the'.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Wesson said:


> i'm pulling for the jets to avenge rex ryan's foot


Did you see Wes Welker's press conference? He dropped about 10 subtle hints about Ryan and his foot fetish.



Purple Kisses said:


> I still got love for da Colts and I still get a hard on for Peyton, but this was not their year which was ashame I had them vs the Packers in da superbowl.


Yeah but you were cheering for the Packers during the regular season as well so I guess you aren't what they call a true fan.



WWF said:


> I wish I was cool enough to say 'da' in place of 'the'.


You're da coolest cat I know so you can say whatever you want, homie.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

purple kisses likes good quarterbacks over teams


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

It's okay, PK, I was hoping to see the Cowboys and Ravens in the Super Bowl back in August, so... at least you're not as devastated as I am.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I was hoping to see Carolina go .500. I'm clearly the most devastated.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I was hoping the 49ers would win the division, so i'm also pretty devastated.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The Colts lost to the Jets in the playoffs, it can't get more devastating than that.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Wesson said:


> purple kisses likes good quarterbacks over teams


To be fair, how _can't_ you like Tom Brady? He's one of the main reasons why I like the Pats.

(I know he didn't say he was cheering for the Pats, but I can see where people cheer for certain players.)


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

TKOK™;9239236 said:


> I was hoping the 49ers would win the division, so i'm also pretty devastated.


wouldn't be as devestating if the division winner was atleast .500, it's ok for me though it gives me ammo agains my 49er loving family.


tomorrow i'm hoping for cutler to embarrass himself and brady to HUMBLE cromartie and the jets

oh and i cheer for the players i like all the time when my team isn't in the race anymore.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> To be fair, how _can't_ you like Tom Brady? He's one of the main reasons why I like the Pats.
> 
> (I know he didn't say he was cheering for the Pats, but I can see where people cheer for certain players.)


Steelers/Pats tend to meet a lot in the playoffs so it's difficult to like the guy.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't really root for any of the teams in the playoff, i just want good games.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Brady beat the Panthers in the Super Bowl, so I'm supposed to hate the guy. But, I've come to terms with it, and I am a fan of his.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Its the hair.

hey Cerbs did you do the Come at me bro to that Rodgers pic.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Everyone I hoped for is still possible so I'm pretty happy right now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF said:


> Brady beat the Panthers in the Super Bowl, so I'm supposed to hate the guy. But, I've come to terms with it, and I am a fan of his.


That game could've gone either way. It's one of the classics. I know that doesn't mean much, but most teams get blown the fuck out in the Super Bowl prior to last decade.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

DH said:


> Steelers/Pats tend to meet a lot in the playoffs so it's difficult to like the guy.


No you're just jealous because you don't have luscious hair like he does. :side: 

Yeah, I guess I should've reworded it. Since I'm a Lions fan and we see him only once every 4 years, I can be a fan of him. I love his mentality as well. It's 'fuck you, I'm gonna own your ass'.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

If Brady did more commercials i think i'd like him. that's the only reason i like Peyton more them him, his commercial are normally pretty funny.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Purple Kisses said:


> Its the hair.
> 
> hey Cerbs did you do the Come at me bro to that Rodgers pic.


Yeah  

It was a photo from the game on NFL.com


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

can you do it to the pic in my sig plz.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh man oh man. Even 12 year old girls on facebook have figured out how to add text to pics Purple Kisses.

I kid, I kid.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Purple Kisses said:


> can you do it to the pic in my sig plz.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

if you through the Rodgers Dick sucking marathon was over, Deion Sanders gets in the action.

http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-netwo...Analyzing-Rodgers-performance?module=HP_video


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

:lmao I love Deion, but no one blows football players like him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Thousands consequently millions.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Aaron Rodgers seems alright.


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

Haha, wow, I totally jinxed the Ravens. First I say Joe Flacco matured as a qb, then I say they have to get the ball to Boldin, and he drops a touchdown pass. Although it was low, he has to make that catch, considering the caliber receiver he is.

Congratulations to Packers and Steelers fans!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Madison Rayne said:


> Haha, wow, I totally jinxed the Ravens. First I say Joe Flacco matured as a qb, then I say they have to get the ball to Boldin, and he drops a touchdown pass. Although it was low, he has to make that catch, considering the caliber receiver he is.
> 
> Congratulations to Packers and Steelers fans!


That ball was perfectly placed for Boldin. It was between two defenders where only Boldin could catch it. He failed.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

If Rodgers gets his ring.... just wait for the fellatio fallout from that.

It's going to be epic.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Excited for another day of football. Let's go Matt Hassleback and Rex Ryan.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Boo Matt Hasselbeck and I actually think i'm going to pull for the Jets today even though I really don't give a fuck about their team. Just less interested in The Pats going any further.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Same, I'm not rooting for the Jets to win I'm rooting for the Pats to lose. I really can't stand either team but more so I can't stand the thought of playing the Pats in the playoffs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pats are so obviously the frontrunner right now and have been for a while now it would be nice to see them muck up and lose because thats the only way I think they will.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

DA GAWD BIG BEN AND THAT DEFENSE.

That is all.

3rd and 19 will haunt Ravens fans forever.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm hoping wes welker shot his team in the foot


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

At first I was pulling for the Jets to win, but after yesterday, I'm sort of leaning towards the Pats just so the Steelers get their asses brutally beaten next week.

Definitely still pulling for the Shehawks.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

might not be any patriots left, bart scott is out to shorten careers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I kinda want to go against my original picks and place bets on the Jets and Seahawks just to give them some added emotional support.



We Are Legion said:


> At first I was pulling for the Jets to win, but after yesterday, I'm sort of leaning towards the Pats just so the Steelers get their asses brutally beaten next week.


COWBOYS FAN.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Pats & 'Hawks plz


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm begging the Pats to win. I want these fuckers so bad next week.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Packers and Patriots for SB. I want the Jets to win tonight, but I don't have much hope.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Idc who wins this as long as they beat Packers next week >:| Packers beat my Falcons so I don't wanna see them win anything.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Feel very confident today for some reason. Rex had Dennis Byrd give the team a speech. Byrd suffered a career ending injury has a Jet in 1992. J E T S Lets gooooooooo.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

This guy has the greatest voice ever, seriously.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

FLY OVER MEANS THIS IS SERIOUS.

Let's go Seahawks, cost me my 22 billion credits bitches.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Is there a reason why the Chicago crowd was going so nuts over him? I was getting food, came back, and they were going insane.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

RKO920 said:


> Feel very confident today for some reason. Rex had Dennis Byrd give the team a speech. Byrd suffered a career ending injury has a Jet in 1992. J E T S Lets gooooooooo.


What's that gonna do? Certainly not make Sanchez a good quarterback.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> Is there a reason why the Chicago crowd was going so nuts over him? I was getting food, came back, and they were going insane.


Morgan Freeman has officially been replaced as the voice of God.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

EDIT: Ah bro you gotta catch that.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

WWF said:


> What's that gonna do? Certainly not make Sanchez a good quarterback.


More motivation.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> Is there a reason why the Chicago crowd was going so nuts over him? I was getting food, came back, and they were going insane.


They said he was with the Blackhawks.

Steelers will beat the Patriots or Jets. 3rd and 19 conversion toward the end of the game means the football gods love you.

Pretty sure I really want a Chicago/Green Bay NFC Championship.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

DA BEARS MOTHERFUCKERS!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ahh...



RKO920 said:


> More motivation.


Playing a playoff game at Gillette against your biggest rival isn't enough?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

JM said:


> FLY OVER MEANS THIS IS SERIOUS.
> 
> Let's go Seahawks, cost me my 22 billion credits bitches.


The Saints lost me 20 trillion last week. Only meant to put 2 trillion on 

I hope the Bears avenge my devastating loss.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Well that didn't take long. Cutler going DEEP early.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

:lmao 

GAME OVER?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well that didn't take long. 

And I hate these early games. Can a bitch get some sleep? *I'm glad I'm not on the West coast **


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

So glad I don't live on the west coast. I'd never get to see anything.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

We Are Legion said:


> :lmao
> 
> GAME OVER?


It's certainly quite a statement when you absolutely destroy them with your defence and then score seemingly at will. Let's hope not though.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Well that didn't take long.
> 
> And I hate these early games. Can a bitch get some sleep? *I'm glad I'm not on the West coast **


No way I absolutely love waking up at this time and the first thing I see is the NFL is on TV. Now I can order some fucking Meena's and smk some weed.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That didn't look pleasant.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

C'mon Seattle... LETS GO.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Bears are just terrorizing the Shehawks. 

Like, straight-up saying, "Fuck you, Green Bay."

I really hope this isn't another game like last night though.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

WWF said:


> Ahh...
> 
> 
> 
> Playing a playoff game at Gillette against your biggest rival isn't enough?


I hate the Dolphins more.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I do.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The Imperfect said:


> No way I absolutely love waking up at this time and the first thing I see is the NFL is on TV. Now I can order some fucking Meena's and smk some weed.


Tend to feel the same way. I hated waiting till 4:30 for football to start yesterday. I prefer 1pm/4pm starts. Who needs to sleep past 12:59 anyway?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

RKO920 said:


> I hate the Dolphins more.


You're probably the only one.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My roomate appearently, he's still in bed. Probably crying because the Vikings suck.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Losing Carlson is huge. I bet Seattle's missing Jeremy Stevens right about now. :/


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

RKO920 said:


> I hate the Dolphins more.


You're probably going to hate the Pats more by the end of today.



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> My roomate appearently, he's still in bed. Probably crying because the Vikings suck.


No excuse is worthy to be in bed when football is starting imo.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jesus, he's been down for like 10 minutes. Is he fucking dead?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

that was one hell of a face plant, hope all this is just precaution and he's not seriously hurt.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

I think with only one real tight end left on their roster Seattle gonna be throwing a lot of screens and will be pulling out some interesting packages to draw the linebackers.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol at players who give the first down sign...especially when on the road. :lmao*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jesus fuck, really hope they are only being that cautious because they're suppose to.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't like seeing players hurt unless they're on the Packers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Urlacher is one bad ass dude.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *lol at players who give the first down sign...especially when on the road. :lmao*


One of my biggest NFL pet peeves are players who give _any_ kind of sign. Particularly after a fumble, and everyone on both teams is signalling it's their ball, as if it's gonna change the refs' minds or something. That really annoys me.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I would have liked to have seen them go for it there. 

If you can't get a half yard then you're screwed the rest of the game anyway.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, Urlacher & Peppers are bad ass.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Pointing after a fumble just makes me lol. Do they really expect anyone to think that they are pointing impartially?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

JM said:


> Pointing after a fumble just makes me lol. Do they really expect anyone to think that they are pointing impartially?


Really, like "Nah, we didn't get it. It's _their_ ball, not ours'."

If someone ever did that, it would probably be the funniest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I've noticed that you folks get annoyed really easily by stuff that happens during a game.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I've noticed that you folks get annoyed really easily by stuff that happens during a game.


*Is it guilty in here...or is it just me?*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Unless you're in the pile you ain't seeing the ball anyway to even know. It's not easy to see a ball through 10 fat asses.

I really hope Seattle can get it together on offense. The way Hasselbeck threw the ball last week this game could easily turn into what we saw in the Jets/Bears game a few weeks ago. Not seeing anything to suggest that happening yet though .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I've noticed that you folks get annoyed really easily by stuff that happens during a game.


Only when its The Packers.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fuck Hester got stopped by the punter. Getting annoyed by the Packers is acceptable.



LadyCroft said:


> *Is it guilty in here...or is it just me?*


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

STEELERS

I honestly don't care who wins this game. A Bears win would make next week's game enjoyable, though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister said:


> I've noticed that you folks get annoyed really easily by stuff that happens during a game.


I only get annoyed during Steelers games.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Nice job by the punter. You don't see the punter stop Hester very often.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> I only get annoyed during Steelers games.


Well I can't tell you how annoyed I got/get watching Cowboys game this past decade, so I hear ya.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Devin Hester: Special Teams Molester


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

lol @ the Seahawks D making Forte look like a respectable RB.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Nice toss by pouty pants.*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Well I can't tell you how annoyed I got/get watching Cowboys game this past decade, so I hear ya.


Yep, at the end of the day every other game I'm just watching as a fan of the game itself so I can't really bring myself to get annoyed because I'm not really bothered either way as to who wins. Unless the game impacts the Steelers making the playoffs or getting home field or something maybe. 

OLSON.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WTF you talking about? Forte isn't elite but he isn't a bad back.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lmao @ Cutler. He's such a tard.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao who was he throwing that to?*


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

DH said:


> STEELERS
> 
> I honestly don't care who wins this game. A Bears win would make next week's game enjoyable, though.


lol you look like a Packers fan. Green vBookie bar and yellow usertitle.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

5 carries for 19 yards isn't exactly elite WWF.



We Are Legion said:


> lol you look like a Packers fan. Green vBookie bar and yellow usertitle.




If only the admins didn't already occupy Black and gold.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Get up a little higher to be Sweetness.*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

JM said:


> 5 carries for 19 yards isn't exactly elite WWF.


...Okay? I never said anything about him being elite. I said they're making him look respectable.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Get up a little higher to be Sweetness.*


Yeah that's what I was thinking. Forte, you're no Sweetness. Then I realized how obvious this is. lol


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WWF said:


> ...Okay? I never said anything about him being elite. I said they're making him look respectable.


Yeah my bad, I saw what McQueen said and what I remember reading your post as changed for some reason. Forte is generally better than 5 for 19 though...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its about time Chester Taylor does something. Was pretty excited when he got traded from the Vikes to The Bears but he's been massively underwhelming this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Forte is 5 for 19 in the 1st quarter. Anyway, Forte is a respectable back. Chicago's O line isn't one of the better units in the league really.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah the O-Line sucks, been giving me fits all year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I want one of those sweet turnovers this defense can generate.

Or a Hester return for a TD.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Man, if the fucking Bears score again, I'm just gonna go play Madden.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hammy, you need a Hester banner that says, "Punt at me, Bro!"*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm gonna have to agree. That's a good idea.

Olsen is fucking shit up here.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This is what we get for rooting for Seattle last week. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I did see a pretty perfect shot of Cutler running one in on The Jets for a "Come at me Bro!" pic.

I was looking for a Superfans pic, couldn't find a good one though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

So this was a good game.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Okay Cerbs go play Madden now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd say there is still a lot of time, but the Bears defense doesn't seem like the group that will let a comeback happen. They want Green Bay badly.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Hammy, you need a Hester banner that says, "Punt at me, Bro!"*


Here you go, McQueen.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Urlacher probably savors the thought of crushing Aaron Rodgers like me.

:lmao Cerbs that owns.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's amazing that the Saints lost to this team.*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister said:


> I'd say there is still a lot of time, but the Bears defense doesn't seem like the group that will let a comeback happen. They want Green Bay badly.


That would apply to pretty much any playoff game but this one. Such as the Steelers vs. Ravens


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

We Are Legion said:


> Here you go, McQueen.


*:lmao X a billion.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That is pretty great Cerbs. Well done. Use it McQueen!

edit: Awesome.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm just hoping something interesting happens during this game.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I pretty much have too. Although now I feel like a goon for changing my usertitle 20 minutes ago.

Bears are winning, i'm plenty entertained but I can see why this is a boring game for someone not emotionally invested in the game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Cerbs make one that shows the Steelers D and say RUN ON US BRO.

Too soon?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

JM said:


> Cerbs make one that shows the Steelers D and say RUN ON US BRO.
> 
> Too soon?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dick :lmao


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Come to think of it, Devin Hester sort of looks like PHX with dreads in that pic.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Haven't seen that guy in forever.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So all black guys look the same is what you're saying.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Sorry Cerbs, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> So all black guys look the same is what you're saying.


They do though... 

EDITED TO AVOID OFFENDING WWF :argh:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I like the Pedophile at the edge of the picture.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Is PHX still killing it at WCF? Or whatever it's called now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice to see you posting a man's personal picture in the NFL thread. It's totally relevant.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, he's still the admin there. I only really go there anymore just to shoot the shit with him and Medo. Visitor messaging ftw.

EDIT: Shut up, WWF.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Carolina Panthers are also irrelevant in the NFL Discussion thread.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

^^^lol

PHX is a good dude.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PHX is a beast on that forum.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> The Carolina Panthers are also irrelevant in the NFL Discussion thread.


As are Jay Cutler's quarterbacking abilities.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

RKO920 said:


> I hate the Dolphins more.


..Why


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I finally beat PHX on SvR with DAVID OTUNGA. 

I was laughing hysterically afterwards. He normally beats the fuck out of me at that game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Anyone still watching the game that's actually on TV? It seems not.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Not really, JM :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He should come in here, cut a promo, then leave. Seems like the perfect time.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It really is surprising that this is a game to decide who plays in the NFL championship game. Seattle must have played their superbowl last week, clearly.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

PHX was a ravens fans that's unfortunate. Seahawks are awful for ruining my dream superbowl.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WWF said:


> As are Jay Cutler's quarterbacking abilities.


He's doing just fine today. At least the bears have a quarterback.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I can see the Hawks making a comeback in the second half.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

yeah a panthers fan has no place to talk this year..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Well they are free to discuss the draft.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

GD said:


> yeah a panthers fan has no place to talk this year..


but the panthers have a real captain on their team


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

GD said:


> yeah a panthers fan has no place to talk this year..


*I was gonna laugh until I remembered I'm a Bengals fan.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

STEVE 'MOTHERFUCKING' SMITH


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> STEVE 'MOTHERFUCKING' SMITH


What did he do this year?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I can't talk shit, but I can accuse you all of being bandwagoners. :hmm:

Oh, and for the Bears, I can't talk shit about them. They have Chris Harris. I love that guy. He used to post on a Panthers board I'm on, until he got traded this past offseason. 



Wesson said:


> but the panthers have a real captain on their team


Indeed.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

JM said:


> It really is surprising that this is a game to decide who plays in the NFL championship game. Seattle must have played their superbowl last week, clearly.


They're just happy they made it this far. 

And Pete Carrol is just happy he actually had a _chance_ to play for a championship. Unlike USC.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

WWF said:


> *I can't talk shit, but I can accuse you all of being bandwagoners. :hmm*:
> 
> Oh, and for the Bears, I can't talk shit about them. They have Chris Harris. I love that guy. He used to post on a Panthers board I'm on, until he got traded this past offseason.
> 
> ...


How? I'm a Giants fan, we sucked this year, but we were a whole lot better than the Panthers.

And yeah, having a captain truly made a difference didn't it?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You don't get the reference, do you?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Clearly not


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/players/9480


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

MEET









DAVID 'HITMAN' HARRIS

YOUR FUCKED


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Captain Munnerlyn is one of the greatest names i've ever heard.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

David Harris fucking sucks.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

you're making it hard for me to support the jets rko.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh that Tom!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

WWF said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/players/9480


:lmao My bad. 



RKO920 said:


> MEET
> 
> 
> 
> ...












MEET









TOM BRADY

HE HAS THREE RINGS, WHAT HAVE YOU DONE LATELY


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I want to see Brady big boot Harris in the face when he goes in for a sack. 

Still want the Jets to win though.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Oh that Tom!


Your sig is awesome.

Looks like a Bears/Packers REMATCH~! for next week.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MEET THE BEST CORNER IN THE LEAGUE LOL JK


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

There will be blood Shock. At least I hope so and I hope its Aaron Rodgers.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Lies. Harris is better than Scott. Harris eats up all the blockers and does the dirty work. And hate to break it to everyone, but Revis's hammy or groin ( can't remember) was tweaked during the week two game.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

GD said:


> MEET THE BEST CORNER IN THE LEAGUE LOL JK


OMG AND A WR THATS NOT WITH THE PATS ANYMORE!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I have a feeling that Cromarti is going to suck so bad in that game that each of his 9 kids won't want to look him in the eye.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

RKO920 said:


> Lies. Harris is better than Scott. Harris eats up all the blockers and does the dirty work. And hate to break it to everyone, but Revis's hammy or groin ( can't remember) was tweaked during the week two game.


..Yeah after the play.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

45-3?

45-3.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> There will be blood Shock. At least I hope so and I hope its Aaron Rodgers.


I'm gonna enjoy the taste of a Jay Cutler Sandwich.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Just remembered Carolina gets (likely) a 3rd round compensatory pick for Peppers. Better than nothing. 



Shock said:


> I'm gonna enjoy the taste of a Jay Cutler Sandwich.


I don't recommend cannibalism.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jets gotta have the mental edge here though. With all the brutal trash talk. Like there words are fucking scary.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Shock said:


> I'm gonna enjoy the taste of a Jay Cutler Sandwich.


Gross but real Green Bay fans would eat anything anyways.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

If Belicheck had a good sense of humor with the media, after all of the trash talking the Jets did, he should have told all the players just to hold up signs saying "45-3" whenever they were interveiwed. that's all the shit talking needed.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Sanchy Sanchinator will get RAPED by McCourty (the best Corner in playing in the game) today.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/players/profile?playerId=10458
Revis got healthy and in game shape in week eight.
ADMIRE


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

59-0


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Seriously how do you talk trash after losing to them 45-3? :lmao


Nice Pro Bowl numbers zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Nah. That's not them. Stay quiet, and show your stuff on the field.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Did a healthy Revis help in week 13 RKO920? What are your general thoughts on week 13?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Like the Lions?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

RKO920 said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/players/profile?playerId=10458
> Revis got healthy and in game shape in week eight.
> ADMIRE


Admire what? Those stats are so fucking average. Captain was better than Revis this season.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

You're kidding right? He held Andre Johnson, Calvin Johnson, Reggie Wayne, Terrell Owens, Greg Jennings, and Ward/ Wallace to NOTHING.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

WWF said:


> I don't recommend cannibalism.


Me neither, but you know what I mean :side:


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

JM said:


> Did a healthy Revis help in week 13 RKO920? What are your general thoughts on week 13?


We got our ass kicked, no denying that. Pats were the better team the day. Losing Leonhard the Qb of the defense two days before the game, didn't help though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Who cares? You're playing the Patriots and they fucked you up huge. How about you comment on how you actually expect them to win this game.

It's way more than just being the better team. They slaughtered you like you were the 0-16 Lions.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

yeah great stats and week 13


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*damn, I hate seeing something like that. *


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Brad Smith is inactive today wow. That hurts.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jim Leonhard? lol'd


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

I expect them to win by running the ball. Only way to stop Brady is to keep him off the field. Short passes, running the ball, and long efficient drives.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

GD said:


>


:lmao This is a seriously awesome capture. 


Belichick should just frame that, and place it on the teleprompter facing the reporters before he even answers any questions regarding the Jets. And just pretend the picture's not even there. Keep talking all monotone and shit, calling the Jets a good team. That would be so fucking win, it might even make me a Pats fan.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Mark Sanchez does not compute. Meltdown in progress.


And hope this guy is alright.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Too bad the Bears aren't hurting Packers players. Hopefully next week.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

RKO920 said:


> I expect them to win by running the ball. Only way to stop Brady is to keep him off the field. Short passes, running the ball, and long efficient drives.


And do you actually expect this to happen in anything other than a dream world?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I haven't seen this guy move once.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Really scary seeing 2 guys leave on stretchers in one game.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Besides RKO, you are dreaming as if the pats defense isn't that good. They shut you guys down to a field goal last time..


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Cutler's doing good today, but next week...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

that was a nasty hit.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ this.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Fuck critics.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cutler has more points than the Jets has in week 13.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bears/Packers is gonna be awesome next week.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Belichick has 5 rings for the record. He's pretty good.

Bears/Packers will indeed be great stuff.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

The lions had more wins this year than points scored by the jets in week 13


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> Bears/Packers is gonna be awesome next week.


Their game in week 17 was pretty disappointing, but seeing as there's obviously a whole lot more to play for, I expect it'll be better this time.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Why is Stokely still frustrated? Does he really think scoring a TD here is going to mean fuck all?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *I was gonna laugh until I remembered I'm a Bengals fan.*


haha Bengals. At least your starting corners are pretty good.



GD said:


> MEET THE BEST CORNER IN THE LEAGUE LOL JK


lol'd. I'd like to kick Revis in the face a few times.



JM said:


> Jets gotta have the mental edge here though. With all the brutal trash talk. Like there words are fucking scary.


Rex Ryan's words may not be scary, but his foot fetish is.



RKO920 said:


> We got our ass kicked, no denying that. Pats were the better team the day. Losing Leonhard the Qb of the defense two days before the game, didn't help though.





WWF said:


> Jim Leonhard? lol'd


Exactly. Boo fucking hoo. Polamalu missed time and we stuck it out.



RKO920 said:


> Brad Smith is inactive today wow. That hurts.


Sure. Use that as your excuse when Brady destroys Revis Island.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

:lmao this thread is just too fucking funny


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Shock said:


> Their game in week 17 was pretty disappointing, but seeing as there's obviously a whole lot more to play for, I expect it'll be better this time.


You was only disappointed because the game was not a blowout, that game was all about D.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I wonder if Tramon Williams will pull a Deangelo Hall next week and own the fuck outta Cutler.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> You was only disappointed because the game was not a blowout, that game was all about D.


I have to admit, after seeing Packers/Giants the week before, my standards were set a little high. 

STILL HOPE FOR THE SEAHAWKS!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

The Seahawks have scored the same amount of points the jets have in week 13


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think I might go against the grain here and pull for the Jets next.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Idk Flacco, Ryan, Sanchez = MELTDOWN WEEKEND


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It'll be short lived though since the Jets will down 21-0 in the 1st quarter.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

GD who do you hate more The Jets or Eagles?


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

JM said:


> And do you actually expect this to happen in anything other than a dream world?


Nah. Pats D is not great by any means.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> GD who do you hate more The Jets or Eagles?


This is tough because before the past two years, I would've said the Eagles easily, but I cannot stand Ryan and Jets fans. They are honestly more annoying than Eagles fans. And I don't dislike Mike Vick so as of right now, I'd say the Jets.





RKO920 said:


> Nah. Pats D is not great by any means.


They held the Jets to 3 points. :lmao ***** please.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Jets are not exactly an offensive juggernaut.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

And yeah Leonhard being hurt was big. We installed a game plan with him and with out him it got changed and the players couldn't adjust.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I could see you becoming like Patton Oswalt in Big Fan.

At this point I think Jay Cutler has more yards than the Seahawks.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> The Jets are not exactly an offensive juggernaut.


I don't disagree, but you cannot take credit away from the Pats D for holding the Jets to 3 points.

You know what, I hope Rodgers wins next week Hamm. Try going to school with the most obnoxious Jets fans.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Matt Forte :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Please stop running the wildcat. It was never that good of an idea. It was cute, nothing more.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Jay Cutler amazing run, lol at Matt Forte


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jay Cutler wants to be Aaron Rodgers


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

God thats fucking dumb I'm gonna get sacked so I throw the ball straight down. Peppers lay Hasselback out.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I didn't mean that as insult. I hate all Philly teams and have no love for the Jets.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Fan wise - Philly takes the cake as the worst fans no doubt about it. But Rex Ryan is just a fat fucking moron... at least Andy Reid doesn't go out of his way to say he will win the superbowl.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Really that's pass interference wtf.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd rather the Steelers win the Super Bowl every year and deal with bandwagonners than have the Eagles win the Super Bowl once.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

The comeback is still on~!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

And the comeback begins.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

WILLIAMS PUTTING THE TEAM ON HIS BACK


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Nice attempt with the squib. No point trying the onside for the amount it actually works and the field position you'd be giving them. They aren't DESPERATE to get the ball back immediately, need a really quick stop here though.

Sorry, I know I'm the only one still discussing this game.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah Rex Ryan is a douchebag and yet somehow I hate that fat fucker McCarthy more.

No i'm watching it, I was just in the shitter when they scored.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They need three scores. They should've done the onside kick.

McQueen you better not shit during the NFC Championship.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

That Bears fan in the crowd looks awesome.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm watching it sort of. Getting ready to own jets fans on facebook actually


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bears fans are awesome. You occasionally see a Packers fan with no shirt on in the stands in the dead of Winter but thats because they don't make clothes for people that fat.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister said:


> They need three scores. They should've done the onside kick.
> 
> McQueen you better not shit during the NFC Championship.


I dunno. I wouldn't really get desperate till the last half of the quarter. They still took a chance. They need to be more desperate on defence though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll be wearing an adult diaper for sure.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think because their defense is so pathetic this game they needed to onside kick. There is barely enough time to get two scores much less three.



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I'll be wearing an adult diaper for sure.


Good to hear.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wait Berman was a Jets fan? So you're telling me he jumped on the Buffalo bandwagon?!

Fuck him even more now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I forgot how funny looking Peppers is.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

there's still hope for Seattle, right?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

that Ray Lewis Commercial was awesome.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CUTLER PUT THE TEAM ON HIS BACK.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice throw by Cutler.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

This put the team on his back thing is really catching on.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm now positive the Bears and Packers really want to play each other for the NFC crown.

That will be fierce bragging rights for years to come.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

This maybe the first and last time ever I root for a New England team.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Hasselbeck needs to be a man and put the team on his back before it's too late.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Dude. You don't want to Steelers to face the Pats do you? do you? 

I'm not sure what I'm in favor of now. Facing the Pats or RKO920 being able to brag...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

JM said:


> Dude. You don't want to Steelers to face the Pats do you? do you?
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm in favor of now. Facing the Pats or RKO920 being able to brag...


Yeah, I'd rather see that than see the Jets win.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I want nothing more than Steelers vs. Pats. That's a much more interesting game than the Jets vs. Steelers.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I'd rather see the best two teams in the AFC fight it out than hear Jets fans brag for another week.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow, I have no idea how the Seahawks did not get that football. That's awful.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I enjoy seeing Pete Carroll lose.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Cromartie is going to get destroyed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *I enjoy seeing Pete Carroll lose.*


Why ya gotta be so mean?



JM said:


> Wow, I have no idea how the Seahawks did not get that football. That's awful.


The football gods are against them. There's nothing you can do when this happens.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrSwifter?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

COMEBACK~!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

GD said:


> I'd rather see the best two teams in the AFC fight it out than hear *Jets fans brag for another week.*


This is definitely a very good point. And the bragging for beating the Pats would be unbearable.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

if the Bears lose this game i'd never stop loling. they won't though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah wtf is this shit.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

GD said:


> The lions had more wins this year than points scored by the jets in week 13


Stay off the Lions back, dick. :side:

And they ended the season with more wins in a row then the amount of points the Jets scored in week 13.



GD said:


> I'd rather see the best two teams in the AFC fight it out than hear Jets fans brag for another week.


Hell yes. Plus Steelers/Pats would be crazy in my house (brother is a Steeler fan, for some god-awful reason).

And I want to see Ryan's excuse when they get embarassed. Hopefully it starts early and the Patriots just close the life out of them quickly (like 28-3 at half would be nice).


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

45-3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TKOK™ said:


> if the Bears lose this game i'd never stop loling. they won't though.


This was never a game. Chicago started thinking about Green Bay around the 4th quarter. That let Seattle "back into the game".


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

"I prayed to god that I'd see them again".

:lmao BULLSHIT.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

"I expect to be the better coach Sunday."


Just shut the fuck up and suck your wife's feet.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Let's get this game going plz.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> Hell yes. Plus Steelers/Pats would be crazy in my house (brother is a Steeler fan, for some god-awful reason).


Why would anyone want to be a Lions fan?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Figures they'd play Runaway while talking about tom brady. :lmao


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Don't fuck this up Pats. I WANT YOU MOTHERFUCKERS NEXT WEEK.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WOODHEAD.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

45-3. 

Last time I say that today. Promise. 

Let's get this going.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

LETS GOOOOOOOO


Wes Welker being sat at the beginning.. wow.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Lol Welker.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lmao

Welker is benched for one series.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Wes Welker is apparently benched for the first half or quarter of the game for his comments to Rex Ryan.

EDIT: Oh it's just one series? Oh whatever then.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

lol it wont make a difference


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He'll sit one series at the absolute most.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sanchez's 3 postseason wins is the most in Jets history? That's fucking sad.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Bill does not have a sense of humor.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF said:


> Sanchez's 3 postseason wins is the most in Jets history? That's fucking sad.


This made me say WTF too. I guess Namath is severely overrated indeed.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

All I ask it just keep it close Jets.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Well duh. Any Jets player that is above average is severely overrated. Their fans praise them like Jesus Christ.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That'll teach 'em!*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WOODHEAD! Edit: Nevermind he's hurt.

I hear the name Greg Olsen and look at the guy and think 'Midwestern Dude' and he's from Jersey. Crazy stuff.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

God if the Patriots lose, imma seriously throw up. God i hate the jets.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

GD said:


> Well duh. Any Jets player that is above average is severely overrated. Their fans praise them like Jesus Christ.


Have you ever seen the clip of drunk Namath hitting on Suzy Kolber?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*LT will get a bruise later on and wont be able to return.*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMister said:


> This made me say WTF too. I guess Namath is severely overrated indeed.


Jake Delhomme had three in his 1st fuckin' season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Are there seriously no Jets fans in this thread right now? I wasn't expecting them to disappear till half.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Have you ever seen the clip of drunk Namath hitting on Suzy Kolber?



"I WANNA KISS YOU"
"YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *LT will get a bruise later on and wont be able to return.*


Yep, especially if the Jets get behind. He'll fucking hide.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Have you ever seen the clip of drunk Namath hitting on Suzy Kolber?


Can I kiss you?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

SANCHIZE


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Jets right now are STRUG-A-LING.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice throw Sanchez :lmao


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

SANCHEZ MELTDOWN IN PROGRESS


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Welker sat out that defensive possession, they should let him play now. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sanchez lol.

Wait I thought they just said Woodhead was hurt. Don't play with my emotions like that motherfuckers!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WOODHEAD!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

THAT'S SOME GOOD WOODHEAD.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

WOODHEAD


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WOODHEAD is one of my heroes.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WOODHEAD is such a great name. The fact he's an awesome little guy makes him even better.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

WOODHEAD is a great reason to root for the Patriots this game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WWF said:


> Jake Delhomme had three in his 1st fuckin' season.


And Big Ben will be looking for his 10th playoff win this coming weekend.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

And to think this was supposed to be a down year, its only up for the patriots from here, they got like 10 draft picks in the first 3 rounds next year or something.

THE LAW FIRM


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

GOT WOOD.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

DANNY WOOHEAD GOT NO TIME FOR BITCHES


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

For some reason I like the simplicity of the Jets jerseys though.

Holy crap Brady INT.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

A Brady pick :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fuckin Brady.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

As soon as Simms said they had to make a play also.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

J-E-T-S JETS JETS JETS


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wow... Brutal mistake there by Tom Beiber.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

WHAT


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

RKO where are ya buddy? You need to put this over now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow. I'm sure the Jets are all saying that was by design.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Don't fuck this up Sanchez.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Holy shit, RKO called exactly what just happened.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Lets go Jets.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm LOLing at LT tripping though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Jets are gay. You have to score a TD off that turnover.

:lmao HE MISSED IT.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Jets trying to match up the amount of points they scored in week 13


AND MISSES :lmao LETS GOOOO


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

lol'd


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

He missed it.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Fuck this team.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LOL at Nick Folk.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hahahahahaha.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao oh man*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

They're fucked. 

Brady is pissed off now. Not a good sign.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Seriously losing my shit. :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jets not only didn't score, they lost yards on that "drive".




JM said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> They're fucked.
> 
> Brady is pissed off now. Not a good sign.


Exactly. That's why you have to score TDs off of Brady turnovers cause he's coming back for your soul.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

BRADY SMASH INCOMING


OH YEAH FACEMASK YEAH


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

lol at Rex Ryan on that replay.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

I guess rex ryan didn't give folk his mandatory toe sucking before the game?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I actually wouldn't mind the Steelers playing the Pats next week tbh. Fuck the Jets.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Nice to see Welker has learned his lesson and is back on the field.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah that one series punishment gave him time to reflect.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

GREEN-ELLIS PUTTING THE TEAM ON HIS BACK


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Benny Green Ellis needs a nickname.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

still pissed about that interception


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao

Whats up with the Rex Ryan foot fetish stuff?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

ellis has a nick name, 
THE LAW FIRM


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> :lmao
> 
> Whats up with the Rex Ryan foot fetish stuff?


I have no idea either.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

GOT WOOD


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I am disappoint


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I hope the Jets took some notes of field goal kicking.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

48-3 last five quarters.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

jets qb is bad


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What do you expect he is a hispanic.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Enjoying watching Brady keep taking sacks.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Why would anyone want to be a Lions fan?


Better then being a Bears fan...



GD said:


> 48-3 last five quarters.


Yeah hopefully get their act together. Although the Jet's offense isn't anything to brag about, so I'm not worried... yet.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Would have been pretty awesome there if Brady saw him a bit sooner, did a back body drop then continued the play.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Jets defense did show up to play. That much is clear here.

How is being a Lions fan better than being a Bears fan?


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Lol being a Lions fan is better than being a Bears fan. Hahahaha


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> The Jets defense did show up to play. That much is clear here.
> 
> How is being a Lions fan better than being a Bears fan?


They expect disappointment and can live with it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I just like to troll that guy because he gets so mad. He's still bitter about week one.

Hey whens the last time The Lions won the superbowl?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

LT!

That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Touchdown Jets!


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Sweet catch by LT.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

NOOO


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I just don't get how being the fan of one team is better than being a fan of another...unless we're talking Eagles or Packers.

I'm not shocked that the Jets scored a TD first as much as LT made a good play in the playoffs.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I just like to troll that guy because he gets so mad. He's still bitter about week one.
> 
> Hey whens the last time The Lions won the superbowl?


When was the last time they even made the playoffs?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TKOK™ said:


> When was the last time they even made the playoffs?


I think Barry Sanders was on the team so the 90s sometime. I know they got their asses kicked by the Redskins in the 91 NFC Championship game. Neither team has done shit since really.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

When was the last time they even had a winning season?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Calvin Johnson needs to PUT THE TEAM ON HIS BACK.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

HAHAH good old LT


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice play calling.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Holy shit that was almost a disaster.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Please stop running the wildcat. It was never even that good of an idea. It was cute at best.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

the worst thing about the Wildcat is that it's obvious what's happening.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice defense by Braylon there.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

BRAYLON PUT THE TEAM ON HIS BACK


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

How badly is Brady gonna explode in the 3rd?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not sure he is. He's picked an odd time to completely suck.

That was a HUGE mistake. Dumb time for a fake too.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Pats looking Falcon-esque.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

WOW PATRIOTS


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't think it was that bad of an idea but when the fumble it you're fucked.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It was dumb because you're about to go in at half time and you're pretty deep in in your territory. It's a terrible gamble.

It cost them a TD too.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

YES! YES! YES! :lmao 

Loving this ass-wooping right here.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sure put the team on his back right there. And a few Patriots.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Brady might throw a ball at Rex Ryan's head out of anger.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Edwards dragging Patriots into the end zone.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Anyone still think the Jets won't show up today?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mr.King said:


> Anyone still think the Jets won't show up today?


It's far more shocking that the Pats haven't shown up.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Nice play by Revis.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice play by Revis.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't really think anyone said the _Jets wouldn't show up_ today.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

My god REVIS is a warrior.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Even though I'm not a fan, Revis's coverage is a little God-like.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Well that's just grand.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Pats haven't shown up today.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I feel better about The Steelers (and Bears if they make it that far) chances against the Jets anyways so not too upset about this if it continues.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We Are Legion said:


> My god REVIS is a warrior.


He's more like an archer. He doesn't get in enough contact to considered a WARRIOR.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

BRADY YOU COWARD.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Man, Sharpe can't talk at all. Doing what he does, you'd think he would get some help with that.*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> The Jets defense did show up to play. That much is clear here.
> 
> How is being a Lions fan better than being a Bears fan?


I just said that b/c Hamm is a Bears fan. 



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I just like to troll that guy because he gets so mad. He's still bitter about week one.
> 
> Hey whens the last time The Lions won the superbowl?


We'll get you next year you bastard. :side:

And it's time for Brady to wake the fuck up and tell his offense to stop playing like shit. I'm starting to get pretty angry at how shitty the O is playing. It's definitely far from over (hell, the Steelers did the same thing last night with a shitty first half and won) but the offense needs to go right down the field and score. I'm sick of Brady missing on these throws.

Plus the Jets = queers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Pats fans should strongly worry that Brady is _too_ mad now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Tom Beiber will be on target this half.*


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I fully expect the Patriots to wake the fuck up in the second half. It'll be up to the Jets to keep their heads on a swivel and keep slowing the game down as much as possible.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

3 straight runs after picking up a first down? C'mon man.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow, they needed that.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Patriots I am disappoint


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Good stop D, now Brady show why you're gonna be MVP.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Pretty passive attempt at a 3rd down conversion. Hope they aren't starting to feel too comfortable.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Brady's the best blocker in the league. His hair just swooshes people away.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Patriots throwing a trick up their sleeve.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Moss would've caught that...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Good effort by Tate. Nice try. Patriots are starting to get their form back.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I seriously think the Jets have a shot at winning this.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Patriots are close to being in deep shit here.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Here we go with these fumble signals from the players


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Wow what a fucking joke.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

C'mon New England, let's go.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Brady being put on his back.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Local Hockey game has been more entertaining than this.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

TKOK™ said:


> Brady being put on his back.


THE TEAM PUT BRADY ON HIS BACK.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

OOOH SHIT DARREN SHARP-PAH


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Jets rushing game is clicking. Rex may have seriously found the way to beat the Patriots. They're doing a great job killing the clock right now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Peter King is going to be right about his Super Bowl pick. :lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

The defense is doing a great job of keeping them in the game right now. If they didn't have that botched punt it'd still probably be 7-3.

Brady to go off starting now, plz.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I really don't get why Sanchez even threw the ball after those two huge runs. They should have just kept running the ball. 

That really didn't make a whole lot of sense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wasn't it 3rd and 6? Percentages of getting a first down running it on 3rd and 6 are really low.


Perfect Poster said:


> The defense is doing a great job of keeping them in the game right now. If they didn't have that botched punt it'd still probably be 7-3.
> 
> Brady to go off starting now, plz.


Botched fake punt you mean? Yeah the time is now. The Patriots have to do something this drive.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

We Are Legion said:


> Jets rushing game is clicking. Rex may have seriously found the way to beat the Patriots. They're doing a great job killing the clock right now.


It's a combination of the Pats not showing up and the Jets run game. Sanchez has been great in the RZ as well. Which was a "key" to the game.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

rex ryan's team has found solid footing after stumbling last month


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah same difference @MrMister.

Good thing the punter has sucked today. He could've put them in even worse field position then they're already in.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Wasn't it 3rd and 6? Percentages of getting a first down running it on 3rd and 6 are really low.


Not when the Patriots are playing the way they are right now. A draw play would have been a great call for that situation. They can't stop the run worth a shit. 


JM said:


> It's a combination of the Pats not showing up and the Jets run game. Sanchez has been great in the RZ as well. Which was a "key" to the game.


It really is. His completion percentage isn't very good, but he's not _losing_ the game, which seems to be the approach they're taking. Conservative as FUCK.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TD here Brady. A FG does nothing really.

A draw is ok, but I like the play action deep ball better like they did. It missed. These things happen.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

"In the area" calls are pretty sketch. Especially when the guy was flat on his belly.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

This is going to end up being a HUGE missed tackle by Smith if the Pats score here.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

OMG PATRIOTS SHOW LIFE


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Jets D is getting tired. Rex better do a better job milking the clock on the next drive.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

YESSIR


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

YEAH BOY!

Way to hold onto it this time Crumpler.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We Are Legion said:


> Jets D is getting tired. Rex better do a better job milking the clock on the next drive.


Forget the clock, the Jets will need a TD at this point.

Why go for 2? lol

Oh, that's why!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

That was a pretty typical New England drive after doing NOTHING for 2 and a half quarters.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

nice call to go with the direct snap there.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

HOLY SHIT :lmao


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Forget the clock, the Jets will need a TD at this point.
> 
> Why go for 2? lol
> 
> Oh, that's why!


My point is they need to keep their D off the field for a while. Especially now that the Pats have momentum.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Really ballsy going for two there, but definitely huge since a FG still doesn't help the Jets a whole lot.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bout time they show some life. More invested in this hockey game now though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

@Cerbs

Yeah they do, and I get what you're saying, but they'll need a TD more. Take away all the time you want, but I think the Pats are scoring again regardless. Jets need more points.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

HUMONGOUS play by Cotchery.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

FUCK


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That looked his Superbowl catch.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That was an impressive catch by Holmes.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Picked a bad time to get some food apparently.

At least I saw the TD. Looked good btw. No point blowing the TO, they'll need it.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Santonio Holmes PUT THE TEAM ON HIS BACK big time on that catch :lmao

And Sanchez has now thrown a touchdown to 3 different receivers.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Son of a bitch. Did not need that.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i prefer holmes when he's dropping passes


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's how you respond to an opponent's TD. Big play and then TD.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

that drive didn't burn enough time for cerbs


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Put Eagles, Cowboys, Jets, and Packer fans all in a barn and shoot them all.


Except Brek.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

GD said:


> Put Eagles, Cowboys, Jets, and Packer fans all in a barn and shoot them all.


We're the only fans that shoot back.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Peter King is going to be right about his Super Bowl pick. :lmao


 Let's hope so.



Wesson said:


> rex ryan's team has found solid footing after stumbling last month


:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Packers fans might throw food.

Fat fucks.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

How in the hell did the Pats get that ball back?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank god they recovered that. Could've been an epic disaster.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Not so good Woodhead on that play.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

KingCrash said:


> How in the hell did the Pats get that ball back?


Offensive lineman. They're strong.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Looks like number 70 on the Jets thought he saw the ball in the Jets hands when really all he saw was a bunch of fat asses.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Packers fans might throw food.
> 
> Fat fucks.


Then wouldn't they keep it for themselves?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Tom Brady Driving son


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They'll resort to cannibalism. Pretty sure the Jets fans would get eaten first.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

:lmao @ Branch celebrating finally getting a catch against REVIS.

What a tool.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Brady's finally found a groove. Hopefully a big TD strike comes next.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

WOODHEAD


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> They'll resort to cannibalism. Pretty sure the Jets fans would get eaten first.


I said we're the only fans that shoot back. Fuck that, we'd shoot the Eagles fans first, then the Packers, then deal with whoever put us in the barn.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I'd give you five bucks to shoot the Jets fans.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Enough with the first down runs please. The OL keeps getting burnt badly.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Pats aren't leaving much time.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Fuck the Patriots.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That was some amazing coverage there.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

i think you may have to go for it here.

Revis probably pulled a hammy with all that covering he just did.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Revis hurt? Aw shucks ;D


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Shit its over if they don't get this. I need another week of Brady, dammit.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

REVIS better get off his fucking knee and quit being a little bitch right now. 

THIS IS YOUR LIFE RIGHT NOW MOTHERFUCKER.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cerbs, I thought REVIS was a warrior!



TKOK™;9241577 said:


> i think you may have to go for it here.
> 
> Revis probably pulled a hammy with all that covering he just did.


You need to get a FG at some point to tie, but yeah it's tough decision. I'm glad I don't have to make it.

Moss would've caught that.:side:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

HOW CAN YOU FUCKING DROP IT OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Where's all that talking now Branch?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Can't believe REVIS just punked out of that play. Thank god Deion Branch can't catch worth a fuck. 

Might have lost a little respect for him.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow, you have to catch that.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Cerbs, I thought REVIS was a warrior!
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get a FG at some point to tie, but yeah it's tough decision. I'm glad I don't have to make it.


I was thinking that since the feild goal was so long they might go for the td first.

That might be game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What's with the HUGE drops in these big games this weekend?

Yeah TKOK I hear ya. I'm fine with either decision. I'd probably have kicked it there. 4th and 13 is tough. Of course all Branch had to do was catch it and it'd be a 1st down.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Ravens and Patriots should swap receivers.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Receivers have been pretty awful this weekend.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Wilfork seems a little angry.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

TKOK™ said:


> Receivers have been pretty awful this weekend.


Not Pittsburgh's. They were rock solid.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Very disappointing effort here by the Patriots. They just didn't show up at all today.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

We Are Legion said:


> Ravens and Patriots should swap receivers.


raven fans wouldn't be able to brag about the historical significance of their receiving core. joe flacco and matt ryan should lose their nicknames as there inaccurate when it comes to big games.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Game really isn't over yet. Brady has led some ridiculous come-backs and these are the situations he thrives in.

EDIT: I'm certainly not disputing that, IMPULSE.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I know why they went for it now. If they miss the kick, you give up around seven yards because the ball is spotted at the point of the kick. So yeah, you had to go for it there.

Agreed Wesson. You don't get the "cool/cold" nickname until you succeed in big games when it counts most.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

DH said:


> Not Pittsburgh's. They were rock solid.


it was young players in their first playoff games too


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That was one good tackle by the punter.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh damn, that return means we've got ourselves a game.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Great field position. Get a quick score now.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice tackle


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

So many fakers injuries today.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Good old fake injuries to stop the hurry up. assholes.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Eh it seems to favors the offense really. Gave the Pats an extra time out.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

DH said:


> So many fakers injuries today.


Free time outs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Scott is definitely a WARRIOR for putting weight on his leg on the sideline there.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

We Are Legion said:


> Free time outs.


Haha I'm not disagreeing with it.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

:lmao SAVED by the 2-minute warning.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Dammit, now they'll need this FG, onside, and TD to force overtime.

Let's see if lady luck is on their side.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That was really dumb to try to rush that. I can't believe Rex Ryan has pretty much outcoached Bill Belichick.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> That was really dumb to try to rush that. I can't believe Rex Ryan has pretty much outcoached Bill Belichick.


And we're never going to hear the end of it either. 

Rex is going to be beaming like a little kid on Christmas morning after this game.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*FOOT*



MrMister said:


> That was really dumb to try to rush that. I can't believe Rex Ryan has pretty much outcoached Bill Belichick.


it's like belichick fell down at the foot of stairs and his brain got scrambled. in the interviews ryan kept talking about being better than bill for one day he got his wish it seems.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Kick it deep and put faith in your defense.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Hell yes Jets win!!!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well Jets vs. Steelers for the AFC Crown. 

What if both teams get to the Super Bowl by winning all road games; both 6 seeds?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

3 runs and kick a FG. No reason to throw the ball. If Rex even thinks about throwing it, he's out of his mind.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Should be fun watching The Curtain come down on the Jets next week.

Can't believe i'm saying this but if Bears win next week i'm routing for the Jets though. Feel better about The Bears chances against The Jets if that happens to be the Superbowl.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Thats why I would've tried to pin them deep. Yeah they had a shot at getting that, but they still had 2 TO's.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

:lmao Rex is the first one down there.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

sports media just shit theirselves


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Looking forward to the demise of the Jets next week.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> Thats why I would've tried to pin them deep. Yeah they had a shot at getting that, but they still had 2 TO's.


Nah it's all or nothing I think. Even if they got the ball back there would've been little time to score a TD.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Dear Bahston,

Still 0 rings without taping.

Fahk ahhf


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Rex even celebrated with his players.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Rex Ryans a piece of shit. He's a worthless twat.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

:flip Patriots! :flip


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

My favorite stat, since 2005, Big Ben is 8-1 in the playoffs and Brady is 4-5.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> Rex Ryans a piece of shit. He's a worthless twat.


So are the Detroit Lions


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

-Mystery- said:


> My favorite stat, since 2005, Big Ben is 8-1 in the playoffs and Brady is 4-5.


And they're about to be tied for number of Super Bowl wins. Advantage Big Game Ben.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Go steelers


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Solid game by the Jets.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Shut up Braylon, you're worthless.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> My favorite stat, since 2005, Big Ben is 8-1 in the playoffs and *Brady is 4-5.*


There's no way that can be right... 

He's won 3 Super Bowls and got to another.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> And they're about to be tied for number of Super Bowl wins. Advantage Big Game Ben.


The Pack will have something to say about that.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Epic celebration is epic


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We Are Legion said:


> There's no way that can be right...
> 
> He's won 3 Super Bowls and got to another.


Since 2005 is the key phrase.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

We Are Legion said:


> There's no way that can be right...
> 
> He's won 3 Super Bowls and got to another.


Since 2005.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

welker just shot himself in the foot


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> The Pack will have something to say about that.


Maybe, but I'm pretty superstitious when it comes to football. Converting a 3rd and 19 like the Steelers did screams DESTINY.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Would lol if this went to OT.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Maybe, but I'm pretty superstitious when it comes to football. Converting a 3rd and 19 like the Steelers did screams DESTINY.


Eagles got 4th and 26 against Packers in like 04 (when they made the SB) and lost to NE. And Rodgers has been the best QB right now.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Btw, why is Shonn Greene so clutch in the playoffs?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Maybe, but I'm pretty superstitious when it comes to football. Converting a 3rd and 19 like the Steelers did screams DESTINY.


Yeah, but the Bills came back from 32 down to beat the Oilers and that certainly didn't win them the superbowl.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> Eagles got 4th and 26 against Packers in like 04 (when they made the SB) and lost to NE. And Rodgers has been the best QB right now.


eagles didn't have a superbowl winning quarterback or head coach


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hope the Bears put Rodgers in the ground next week.

tom Brady looks so pissed.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jets/Steelers. Ok.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

So Rex finally slays his dragon...


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

:flip Tom Brady!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Both games next week are 2 vs. 6. Interesting.

Already excited for next week.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> Eagles got 4th and 26 against Packers in like 04 (when they made the SB) and lost to NE. And Rodgers has been the best QB right now.


It's all about defense in the playoffs. The Steelers D has the edge due to experience. 

Steelers have also won Super Bowls in the past. The Eagles did nothing but lose NFC Championships.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

We Are Legion said:


> So Rex finally slays his dragon...


Both of them, he'd never beaten Peyton either.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Wes Welker won't be making any foot jokes now I bet.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Can't believe both #1 seeds went down to #6 seeds. That HAS to be the first time that's ever happened. 

And Mark Sanchez will have played in two AFC championship games in his first two years in the league.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Well it's press conference now folks.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i know a lot of raven fans who are upset beyond belief right now. first the steelers and now the jets making it past them.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I can already tell the Steelers are going to just wreck the Jets.. Jets celebrating like they already won the super bowl. In for a huge let down, Steelers are in their never lose playoff mode. And I hate it lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well I went 3 for 4 this weekend.

And by, "3 for 4" I mean wrong picks to guesses.*


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

We Are Legion said:


> Can't believe both #1 seeds went down to #6 seeds. That HAS to be the first time that's ever happened.
> 
> And Mark Sanchez will have played in two AFC championship games in his first two years in the league.


Big Ben did that too.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Told you all. Haters keep hating. We talked and backed it up. Funny how Harris who "sucks" gets the pick off Brady. Hahahahha. Pittsburgh here we come!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jets will have to play better than they did the last game as well. Bens foot was messed for that game and Polamalu didn't play. They got a return TD as well which you can't expect. Bring it Jets.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

-Mystery- said:


> Big Ben did that too.


Did he lose both?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Well I went 3 for 4 this weekend.
> 
> And by, "3 for 4" I mean wrong picks to guesses.*


Chicago was your correct pick I hope.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

RKO920 said:


> Told you all. Haters keep hating. We talked and backed it up. Funny how Harris who "sucks" gets the pick off Brady. Hahahahha. Pittsburgh here we come!


Yep Jets talked all week how they are just as good as New England, and they celebrated like it was the biggest upset win in NFL history.. Classless organization on top of that.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Remember when SI predicted Packers/Steelers? Yeah...


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Did he lose both?


he won the second year


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

It was a huge upset. Name me five members of the media who picked the Jets.....Oh wait you can't.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Chicago was your correct pick I hope.


*lol yep!*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

@Mystery: Yeah SI being right for the first time ever is awesome.



Wesson said:


> he won the second year


Sanchez will repeat history then. The Steelers were the 6 seed then too right?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

RKO920 said:


> It was a huge upset. Name me five members of the media who picked the Jets?....Oh wait you can't.


I never said it wasn't an upset, it was.. But all week the Jets acted like they were the #1 seed with their talk, and they just celebrated like they won the super bowl...


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Sanchez will repeat history then. The Steelers were the 6 seed then too right?


Lets not think that way...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I wish you were right about The Falcons haha.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

media were on jets dick during the preseason. most of the analysts had baltimore winning yesterday, it was amusing that 1/2 of CBS crew was visibly mad at the outcome of the game. cbs should find people who can at least attempt to act unbias.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

The Sanchize already is the all time winner in playoff games in Jets history and has beaten Manning and Brady back to back, nickname earned.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I hope this doesn't mean Brady is gonna cut his hair. PLEASE NO.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Wesson said:


> media were on jets dick during the preseason. most of the analysts had baltimore winning yesterday, it was amusing that 1/2 of CBS crew was visibly mad at the outcome of the game. cbs should find people who can at least attempt to act unbias.


I would rather CBS find people that are good and can make the show watchable.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Roger 'The Great' Sterling you a Jets or Giants fan?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

KingCrash said:


> I would rather CBS find people that are good and can make the show watchable.


i don't think that's possible


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Good win for the Jets. But Jets fans still need to be shot and killed.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Roger 'The Great' Sterling you a Jets or Giants fan?


I'm a Jets fan, I hate that team QB'd by Head Wound Manning.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

WOODHEAD >


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

lol


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Roger Sterling said:


> I'm a Jets fan, I hate that team QB'd by Head Wound Manning.


Understandable.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Roger Sterling said:


> I'm a Jets fan, I hate that team QB'd by Head Wound Manning.


Yeah your qb just ends up cutting Head Wound Manning's lawn every weekend.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Roger Sterling said:


> I'm a Jets fan, I hate that team QB'd by Head Wound Manning.


I agree about that right there. Manning is always throwing picks that annoying hick. It's to the point now where the Giants are unbearable altogether.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

GD said:


> Yeah your qb just ends up cutting Head Wound Manning's lawn every weekend.


Nah he's kind of busy, you know having to play in the playoffs and all. Head Wound probably cuts his own lawn though with all the free time he now has.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Roger Sterling said:


> Nah he's kind of busy, you know having to play in the playoffs and all. Head Wound probably cuts his own lawn though with all the free time he now has.


Well yeah, but Super Bowl weekend maybe Manning will allow Sanchez to watch the game at his house after he finishes his lawn.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> It's all about defense in the playoffs. The Steelers D has the edge due to experience.
> 
> Steelers have also won Super Bowls in the past. The Eagles did nothing but lose NFC Championships.


Yes, but the Packers have a good defense with Matthews, Williams, Woodson, Raji, and others. Not like they can't make a play.

And Rodgers leading their offense is scary. Picking the Steelers just because it's Pittsburgh seems quite illogical. Are they the favorites? Yeah. But the Packers could expose their weak passing D.

And it's been a terrible weekend. First my playoff pool team (Ravens) are out, now Pats too. Fucking irritating. I can't root for anyone else now. Except for the Jets to lose. Badly.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

GD said:


> Yeah your qb just ends up cutting Head Wound Manning's lawn every weekend.


Wow racial jokes, that's really creative.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> Yes, but the Packers have a good defense with Matthews, Williams, Woodson, Raji, and others. Not like they can't make a play.
> 
> And Rodgers leading their offense is scary. Picking the Steelers just because it's Pittsburgh seems quite illogical. Are they the favorites? Yeah. But the Packers could expose their weak passing D.
> 
> And it's been a terrible weekend. First my playoff pool team (Ravens) are out, now Pats too. Fucking irritating. I can't root for anyone else now. Except for the Jets to lose. Badly.


Are you new to football or something? Logic often means nothing when the game is actually played.

Anyway of course nothing is a lock. You go with the experienced team that pulls out big win after big win. The Packers are pretty new at this game. And they haven't even beaten Chicago yet.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

GD said:


> Well yeah, but Super Bowl weekend maybe Manning will allow Sanchez to watch the game at his house after he finishes his lawn.


That's not going to happen, but maybe Sanchez will allow HW's sizable head to be used as a foot rest for him as he shines his SB ring.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Wow racial jokes, that's really creative.


Why so serious


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Are you new to football or something? Logic often means nothing when the game is actually played.
> 
> Anyway of course nothing is a lock. You go with the experienced team that pulls out big win after big win. The Packers are pretty new at this game. And they haven't even beaten Chicago yet.


Your logic is picking pittsburgh because it's the steelers. The favorites don't win all of the time. Hell, more often then not, they lose.

You're giving the Steelers the championship already. That's ignorant, especially with the Jets on an emotional high and Rodgers playing at his best.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> Your logic is picking pittsburgh because it's the steelers. The favorites don't win all of the time. Hell, more often then not, they lose.
> 
> You're giving the Steelers the championship already. That's ignorant, especially with the Jets on an emotional high and Rodgers playing at his best.


2 things.

A. Jets aren't gonna have the same fire in their belly next week, this was their Super Bowl. 

B. Rodger is lighting up mediocre/bad pass defenses.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

GD said:


> Why so serious


Very good input sir. The Giants are long gone eliminated out of contention by the Packers and you continually talk about them as if the Jets have anything to do with the Giants. I mean I know they play in the same stadium but I didn't see anybody showing up yesterday for the Tail Gate because of the Giants. Some Giants fans were just born thinking they were better because of all the mediocrity and disappointments by the Jets throughout the years. You are probably in the closet with all of this and it's alright to come out now because the Jets are the best they've been in their entire history as a team since the 60's. At the end of the day I'm sure you like most NY sports fans wanna see winners and that's why the Giants think they own the Meadowlands. Which they don't by the way. If the Islanders won the Stanley Cup or a few playoff rounds one year and got really good I'd be a fan of theres too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Islanders were a good team... once.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> Your logic is picking pittsburgh because it's the steelers. The favorites don't win all of the time. Hell, more often then not, they lose.
> 
> You're giving the Steelers the championship already. That's ignorant, especially with the Jets on an emotional high and Rodgers playing at his best.


What part of "maybe" and "nothing is a lock" don't you understand? And so what if I do say crown the Steelers? What if I'm not serious? You yourself acted as if the Packers will certainly defeat the Bears. Who's assuming things and looking ignorant now? You are in case you missed it.

QBs don't win Super Bowls. Teams do. Teams with the superior defense almost always win the big game. Look what happened to Brady today. The AFC was full of great QBs that lost 13 straight Super Bowls because they faced great defenses year in and year out. Manning, the god of QBs, has only won one Super Bowl. 

Now the Packers do have a good defense. I've stated that a lot in the past few weeks in this thread. With that defense they can beat anyone in the NFL. But will they? At this point, I like the Steelers chances over everyone else's. I pick the Steelers not because they're the Steelers but because these Steelers have won big games in the past. They know the mindset it takes to win big games, and that is A HUGE edge. This game is far more mental than it is physical. They don't fold under pressure. They rally around one another. And they have a great defense, the best in the league. Their QB is clutch and probably the best leader in the game on the field. Mike Tomlin might the best motivational coach in the league and his decision making is sound under pressure. That's why I like the Steelers.

And I hated writing that because it's not talking about the Cowboys. But these Steelers do remind me of those 90s Cowboys.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Very good input sir. The Giants are long gone eliminated out of contention by the Packers and you continually talk about them as if the Jets have anything to do with the Giants. I mean I know they play in the same stadium but I didn't see anybody showing up yesterday for the Tail Gate because of the Giants. Some Giants fans were just born thinking they were better because of all the mediocrity and disappointments by the Jets throughout the years. You are probably in the closet with all of this and it's alright to come out now because the Jets are the best they've been in their entire history as a team since the 60's. At the end of the day I'm sure you like most NY sports fans wanna see winners and that's why the Giants think they own the Meadowlands. Which they don't by the way. If the Islanders won the Stanley Cup or a few playoff rounds one year and got really good I'd be a fan of theres too.


Jets titles 1
Giants titles 3



-Mystery- said:


> 2 things.
> 
> A. Jets aren't gonna have the same fire in their belly next week, this was their Super Bowl.
> 
> B. Rodger is lighting up mediocre/bad pass defenses.


Yeah, I expect the Steelers to win. But this is a crazy postseason, so anything can happen.

And Brady lit the Steelers up, Rodgers could do the same. And the Steelers pass D is good, but not great. They're more built to stop the run, but lucky for them GB doesn't have much of a run game anyways.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> What part of "maybe" and "nothing is a lock" don't you understand? And so what if I do say crown the Steelers? What if I'm not serious? You yourself acted as if the Packers will certainly defeat the Bears. Who's assuming things and looking ignorant now? You are in case you missed it.
> 
> QBs don't win Super Bowls. Teams do. Teams with the superior defense almost always win the big game. Look what happened to Brady today. The AFC was full of great QBs that lost 13 straight Super Bowls because they faced great defenses year in and year out. Manning, the god of QBs, has only won one Super Bowl.
> 
> ...


Misinterpretation on my part.

But I will say, just because you've won in big games before doesn't mean it'll continue. Otherwise the Pats would still be going. 

I'm hoping it is Pack/Steelers, because I'd actually have a rooting interest in the game. Hopefully this postseason doesn't keep fucking me over.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Very good input sir. The Giants are long gone eliminated out of contention by the Packers and you continually talk about them as if the Jets have anything to do with the Giants. I mean I know they play in the same stadium but I didn't see anybody showing up yesterday for the Tail Gate because of the Giants. Some Giants fans were just born thinking they were better because of all the mediocrity and disappointments by the Jets throughout the years. You are probably in the closet with all of this and it's alright to come out now because the Jets are the best they've been in their entire history as a team since the 60's. At the end of the day I'm sure you like most NY sports fans wanna see winners and that's why the Giants think they own the Meadowlands. Which they don't by the way. If the Islanders won the Stanley Cup or a few playoff rounds one year and got really good I'd be a fan of theres too.


You do know Roger and I were joking around right? Shut up and hop off my dick.

Giants 3

Jets 1


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> Misinterpretation on my part.
> 
> But I will say, just because you've won in big games before doesn't mean it'll continue. Otherwise the Pats would still be going.
> 
> I'm hoping it is Pack/Steelers, because I'd actually have a rooting interest in the game. Hopefully this postseason doesn't keep fucking me over.


Definitely. You aren't guaranteed to keep winning always. The Steelers faltered last year after all. However, they have that "aura" back and I don't see any team left that can take them down. Green Bay has the best shot though.

Aura isn't something magical tough. It's the ability to win hard fought games.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

From a match-up stand point this is a disaster for the Jets. 

The Jets strength on offense is the Steelers strength on defence where as the Steelers are WAY more versatile on offense and can pass if the run isn't working and run if the pass isn't working. Steelers just know how to win in the playoffs far more than the Jets do right now (even with the two wins over the Colts and Pats). Steelers are masters at clock management, play calling, everything important that may not be noticeable. 

Jets will play them tough, they did beat them earlier in the year but the Steelers were severely undermanned that game. Steelers will want to avenge that loss so the Jets will have to play _significantly_ better than they did that day. And you can bet that the Steelers welcome the challenge.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

BEARS!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bears vs Jets would be a hilarious ambush match up.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

steelers vs jets?

yuck. :no:

packers vs bears should be crazy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Bears vs Jets would be a hilarious ambush match up.


Would be the optimal Superbowl for me as a Bears fan, even with Steelers love.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

GD said:


> You do know Roger and I were joking around right? Shut up and hop off my dick.
> 
> Giants 3
> 
> Jets 1


Alright I know it's hard times to be the fan of the lower class citizen blue team so I'll just stop and give you a break so you can rest and gather back up your magic power points so you can hopefully make the Jets lose next week.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

So i got in a pool for the playoffs where you have to fill out the entire bracket all throughout ahead of time. I have every single game in the AFC correct, with the Jets beating Pittsburgh, but everything wrong in the NFC, lol. This is....the NFL. I think i still would win though if the Jets win it all, as no one has GB vs Chi.



-Mystery- said:


> 2 things.
> 
> A. Jets aren't gonna have the same fire in their belly next week, this was their Super Bowl.
> 
> B. Rodger is lighting up mediocre/bad pass defenses.


Not true at all with A. As ive said a few times before, the Jets play their best ball with their backs against the wall as the dog who people doubt. This is when Rex Ryan is at his absolute best as far as motivation goes. Most people will pick the Steelers because its at Pitt, the Jets WILL win this game....bank on it. Ive had a feel for this team all year....it just feels like they are destined. I think they actually have a better chance at winning this game than winning the Super Bowl (since they would most likely be a slight favorite)


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I went 3 out of 4 this weekend. Pats ruined my perfect weekend.

As for the final 3 games .. I have no idea. Any of the four could win the Super Bowl. All four teams do things really well, and beat high-quality teams. Which is what they're going to have to do at this point.

Uh, I have no clue.

Jets over Steelers
Bears over Packers

I guess.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Alright I know it's hard times to be the fan of the lower class citizen blue team so I'll just stop and give you a break so you can rest and gather back up your magic power points so you can hopefully make the Jets lose next week.


:lmao

Lower class citizen totally.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Shit just got..... hilarious.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

GD what are you going to do if the Jets do win the Super Bowl somehow?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> GD what are you going to do if the Jets do win the Super Bowl somehow?


Good for them. At least I won't hear Jets fans wanting to commit suicide after losing.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The Bears beating the Packers would be very interesting but I think a lot of people are already set on the Packers winning which might not be the case. Both games look very good and interesting. More so than in recent years with Favre being involved with Minnesota, Payton Manning in there, the Saints, Cardinals, Eagles and anything else I can think of in recent years. I'm very happy with all 4 teams in these championships but above all their all playing exciting football and raising the bar a little higher.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

With the way im picking in the NFC, i would take the Packers for sure....which means it will be:

Bears vs Jets.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Good.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

RKO920 said:


> It was a huge upset. Name me five members of the media who picked the Jets.....Oh wait you can't.


Name 5 members of the media who picked the Steelers ... owait, people still think we're not as good as our record.



-Mystery- said:


> I hope this doesn't mean Brady is gonna cut his hair. PLEASE NO.


Please no :sad:



Perfect Poster said:


> Yes, but the Packers have a good defense with Matthews, Williams, Woodson, Raji, and others. Not like they can't make a play.
> 
> And Rodgers leading their offense is scary. Picking the Steelers just because it's Pittsburgh seems quite illogical. Are they the favorites? Yeah. But the Packers could expose their weak passing D.
> 
> And it's been a terrible weekend. First my playoff pool team (Ravens) are out, now Pats too. Fucking irritating. I can't root for anyone else now. Except for the Jets to lose. Badly.


Steelers/Packers would be great. If it happens, Rodgers could easily throw for 300+ yards. However, I think we'll be able to get pressure, especially since Aaron Smith should be back then. Also, Ben is the only proven winner left in the playoffs.


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

It's crazy over here in the Chicago area, everyone's excited to see the Bears face their long time rivals, the Packers in the Championship game. Good stuff, it should be an excellent game.

Being a Charger fan though, I was extremely happy to see the Jets beat the Patriots. I really would love for LaDainian Tomlinson to finally get a ring. They've got a tough Steelers team next week, though. They'll only go as far as Mark Sanchez will take them. Hopefully he plays like he did today (2nd quarter and beyond)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Might be a riot next week if the Bears lose.... or win.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

My thoughts on the Pats:

Pats fans should not worry. The Pats will be fine: they always do great at the Draft, and they'll be back. Most of the NFL teams would love to have the Patriots "problems."

But, now I am truly rooting for Aaron Rodgers and Clay Matthews.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

Ugh, the post game press conference...Tom Brady...forgiving for his sins...

so hard to watch.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

JM said:


> From a match-up stand point this is a disaster for the Jets.


Yup. A lot like Patriots v. Jets was... oh, and COLTS v. Jets was. 

Rex just pwned the two best QB's in the league two weeks in a row. I would be shitting bullets if I was a Steelers fan right now. 

Just saying.


----------



## Sledge. (Feb 5, 2005)

Being a Vikings Fan, Packers vs Bears in NFC Championship makes me very sad. I hope they both throw game losing interceptions in the final minutes of the fourth quarter. 

Why Bret, why?!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

We Are Legion said:


> Yup. A lot like Patriots v. Jets was... oh, and COLTS v. Jets was.
> 
> Rex just pwned the two best QB's in the league two weeks in a row. I would be shitting bullets if I was a Steelers fan right now.
> 
> Just saying.


Just like we should have been last week too? 

I will say the same thing I said then, I'm confident in my team's abilities. 

And I wouldn't really say the Pats and Colts are as bad of a match up as the Steelers because the Jets strength is obviously their defence and the Steelers are better. They were able to out defend the Colts and the Patriots, good luck out defending the Steelers. Jets will have to play better than they did the last time they played them, which I'm sure they can do but expect the Steelers to be a whole lot better with a relatively healthy Ben and KEY guys that were missing the last time we played them back in the line-up.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

We Are Legion said:


> Yup. A lot like Patriots v. Jets was... oh, and COLTS v. Jets was.
> 
> Rex just pwned the two best QB's in the league two weeks in a row. I would be shitting bullets if I was a Steelers fan right now.
> 
> Just saying.


Lol. 

The Colts have played subpar ball all year and even then the Jets needed a last second field goal to win. They didn't exactly dominate the Colts, except on the ground and lets face it, they aren't gonna be putting up 170 rushing yards on the Steelers.

They got up for the Pats game and kudos to them for doing that, but it's only the second round and they're already celebrating like they won the Super Bowl. Why? Because this was their Super Bowl. You think they're gonna play with that same emotion and fire next week? Not a chance. Again, much like the week before, rushing attack was the key to their offense. They aren't gonna be putting up 120 yards on the Steelers.

Also, Jets beat the 20th and 25th defenses in the league. Next week, the play the number 2 defense in the league. Even more so, all the pressure lies on an inexperienced Jets squad, more so Mark Sanchez because when the rushing attack is stuffed (and I guarantee you it will be), the weight of the world will be on that kid's shoulders and we all saw what happened last year against the Colts when all the pressure was on Sanchez. 

If anybody should be shitting bullets, it's Mark Sanchez.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Exactly, just because they were able to out defend two of the weaker defences in the league and run the football we should be scared? Good luck doing either of those things against the Steelers. Good luck to Sanchez as he's going to be expected to play the game of his life and out throw Big Ben.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks like Rex really put his foot down last night.

Get it? :side:


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

The Jets won't play with the same emotion?!?!? Are you kidding me?!??! The Vets on this team like JT, LT, and etc are DIEING to get to the superbowl. If you can't get up for the AFC CHAMPIONSHIP GAME then you don't deserve to go to the superbowl. Look at Bart Scotts interview with Sal Palintonio last night and tell me the Jets won't come out ready to play lololol.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

DIEING? Okay.

Also, I figured GD might like this - http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2011/01/17/jets-fan-killed-after-celebratory-sled-ride/


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

For the record, I don't think emotion, want to win etc will be the issue for the Jets. And lulz WOW wtf gtfo if it actually is.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DH said:


> DIEING? Okay.
> 
> Also, I figured GD might like this - http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2011/01/17/jets-fan-killed-after-celebratory-sled-ride/


Yet another case to prove the point that Jets fans are fuckin' morons.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Didn't bother opening the page until after you commented, WWF. Guy must have been seriously intoxicated? Wonder where his family was to suggest that maybe it's not the best idea to sled into the middle of the road.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

We have to do what we did to the Pats to win this week. We have to come up with new defensive looks. The D gave Brady looks he has never seen before. Trevor Pryce told a reporter they installed a package where it looks like they are playing zone, but they go to man when the ball is snapped and etc. The game will be one in the trenches though. If we can stop Pittsburgh's front seven, and run the ball efficiently we should be able to win.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

RKO920 said:


> The Jets won't play with the same emotion?!?!? Are you kidding me?!??! The Vets on this team like JT, LT, and etc are DIEING to get to the superbowl. If you can't get up for the AFC CHAMPIONSHIP GAME then you don't deserve to go to the superbowl. Look at Bart Scotts interview with Sal Palintonio last night and tell me the Jets won't come out ready to play lololol.


You really think they're gonna show the same emotion they did yesterday? They won't and don't take that as a knock though. The emotion and fire the Jets showed yesterday is incredibly hard to re-capture, and it won't. They'll play with passion and desire, but nothing on the level of yesterday.



RKO920 said:


> We have to do what we did to the Pats to win this week. We have to come up with new defensive looks. The D gave Brady looks he has never seen before. Trevor Pryce told a reporter they installed a package where it looks like they are playing zone, but they go to man when the ball is snapped and etc. The game will be one in the trenches though. If we can stop Pittsburgh's front seven, and run the ball efficiently we should be able to win.


You aren't running the ball so just get that out of your head.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

RKO920 said:


> We have to do what we did to the Pats to win this week. We have to come up with new defensive looks. The D gave Brady looks he has never seen before. Trevor Pryce told a reporter they installed a package where it looks like they are playing zone, but they go to man when the ball is snapped and etc. The game will be one in the trenches though. If we can stop Pittsburgh's front seven, *and run the ball efficiently we should be able to win*.


Only in your wildest dreams. We have one of the best run defences in the modern era, literally. Just not going to happen. You are basically saying we just need to not let Pittsbugh do what they EXCEL at doing and do what Pittsburgh EXCELS at stopping and we should be able to win. You're going to have to look deeper than that.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://www.sbnation.com/nfl/events/59220/boxscore

Ran the ball pretty well last time. If you guys put Troy in the box this time to stop the run, we can just throw the ball as your corners are suspect.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> You aren't running the ball so just get that out of your head.


Amen.

And throw the ball. But be ready when Sanchez throws uncatchable balls all over the lot.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> Lol.
> 
> The Colts have played subpar ball all year and even then the Jets needed a last second field goal to win. They didn't exactly dominate the Colts, except on the ground and lets face it, they aren't gonna be putting up 170 rushing yards on the Steelers.
> 
> ...





JM said:


> Exactly, just because they were able to out defend two of the weaker defences in the league and run the football we should be scared? Good luck doing either of those things against the Steelers. Good luck to Sanchez as he's going to be expected to play the game of his life and out throw Big Ben.


The lackluster defenses of the Colts and the Patriots is certainly not in dispute. But you're completely ignoring the fact the Jets shut down the #1 and #4 highest-scoring _offences_ in the league, arguably the two best _all-around_ offences in the league. The Steelers have an average offence at best, so don't make it seem like the Steelers are just not going to have an issue in that area. The Jets are going to put up points off turnovers and defensive stands the way they _have been_. The idea you two expect the Jets to game plan the Steelers based on what they can accomplish on offence doesn't even make sense. 

And if the notion the Jets "played their Super Bowl already" helps you Steelers fans sleep at night, then more power to you. Braylon Edwards does a monkey flip after the game and everyone just want to assume silly things. 

Oh... and 22-17. Nuff said.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Oh I know he is going to throw some shitty ones. Two things that worry me in this game are his accuracy and Nick Folk fucking the game up. Guarantee he misses at least one kick.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

RKO920 said:


> http://www.sbnation.com/nfl/events/59220/boxscore
> 
> Ran the ball pretty well last time. If you guys put Troy in the box this time to stop the run, we can just throw the ball as your corners are suspect.


I'm fine with letting Mark Sanchez throw with all the weight of the world on his shoulders. He did wonders last season in the same position.

Troy had an off game this weekend...I'd be worried if I was Sanchez.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I just noticed how many Steeler and Celtic fans there are on here. Horrible.

Anyway, Jets 17 - Steelers 14; Packers 27 - Bears 13


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

RKO920 said:


> http://www.sbnation.com/nfl/events/59220/boxscore
> 
> Ran the ball pretty well last time. If you guys put Troy in the box this time to stop the run, we can just throw the ball as your corners are suspect.


We were also without the key to our run defence that game too, not just Polamalu. Even Smith's presence will help free up Woodley and Harrison which changes things drastically. 

Not to mention we were w/o Heath Miller on offense too. And Roethlisberger's leg with fucked that game.

EDIT: WWF, there's about 3 Steelers fan's that post here with any regularity.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Is the Steelers O line still banged up?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

We Are Legion said:


> The lackluster defenses of the Colts and the Patriots is certainly not in dispute. But you're completely ignoring the fact the Jets shut down the #1 and #4 highest-scoring _offences_ in the league, arguably the two best _all-around_ offences in the league. The Steelers have an average offence at best, so don't make it seem like the Steelers are just not going to have an issue in that area. The Jets are going to put up points off turnovers and defensive stands the way they _have been_. The idea you two expect the Jets to game plan the Steelers based on what they can accomplish on offence doesn't even make sense.
> 
> And if the notion the Jets "played their Super Bowl already" helps you Steelers fans sleep at night, then more power to you. Braylon Edwards does a monkey flip after the game and everyone just want to assume silly things.
> 
> Oh... and 22-17. Nuff said.


No doubt that their defensive performance is impressive, but they're playing an equally as good (if not better) defense. If this turns out to be a defensive game, the advantage lies with the Steelers every day of the week and twice on Sunday.

Jets are gonna put points up off turnovers? Did you catch the Ravens/Steelers game?

Yeah, they lost to the Jets without their best defensive player and even then drove down the field and had shots at the endzone to beat the Jets. Oh yeah, the Jets won't have a kick return TD to their stat line either this time.




RKO920 said:


> Is the Steelers O line still banged up?


It's been banged up since week 1 lol.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Out offense was in a slump at that time too. In the last couple of weeks, it seems we have finally put it together.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Sanchez is gonna need another 3 TD performance with 0 turnovers for the Jets to win. Likelihood of that happening? Wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Cerbs, from your post earlier, Jets shut them down yes, but the Steelers make a living of shutting people down, and shut down offenses far greater than the jets. This is going to be a defensive game and the Steelers win those way more than not. This game is right down the Steelers ally. Is there even a fasset of the game that the Jets have an advantage in? Not that that matters because you know, any given sunday but still. Steelers will be as healthy as they've been in about 6 weeks.

Jets like to run the ball, not going to work. Jets out defend teams, well good luck. Sanchez is going to have to out throw Big Ben and even still the Steelers excel at pretty much all little parts of a football game (clock management, field position etc) and they'll have to over come that. 

This game is FAR from a sure thing but the Jets will need to play a lot better than they did last time they played eachother, is my main point.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> No doubt that their defensive performance is impressive, but they're playing an equally as good (if not better) defense. If this turns out to be a defensive game, the advantage lies with the Steelers every day of the week and twice on Sunday.
> 
> Jets are gonna put points up off turnovers? Did you catch the Ravens/Steelers game?
> 
> Yeah, they lost to the Jets without their best defensive player and even then drove down the field and had shots at the endzone to beat the Jets. Oh yeah, the Jets won't have a kick return TD to their stat line either this time.


Well if you're just going to analyze the game based on the way it looks on _paper_, sure... the Steelers have a clear cut advantage. But _on paper_, the Jets never stood a chance against Indy or New England either. I'd also like to point out the Steelers are 12th in the league at scoring points and the Jets are 13th. Not exactly the humongous advantage for the Steelers you're making it seem like. 

And let's not even bring the Ravens/Steelers game into discussion because the officiating clearly impacted the game. NFLN and ESPN both can attest to that and they're some of the most guilty parties for riding Steelers bandwagons normally. And not just for the Ravens, because they got some breaks too. _Both_ teams were affected by it. The Jets receivers also don't have many problems catching balls like the Ravens' did.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Officiating impacted 3rd and 19? Officiating impacted Ray Rice fumbling? Officiating impacted Flacco fumbling and throwing an INT? Lmao. Riiiight.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I thought the Jets had the edge over the Colts on paper. And the Patriots didn't show up for a lot of the game this week. 

A weak defence and good offense is a far better situation for the Jets than an average to slightly above average offense and better than the Jets defence, imo.

I really have no interest in discussing officiating and I'm sure the Ravens were far more pissed about the second half turnovers and 3rd and 19 than they were the officiating.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I think if the Jets are to win Sanchez will have to have a great game. he can't rely on the run game like he could in th e last two games.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

JM said:


> I thought the Jets had the edge over the Colts on paper. And the Patriots didn't show up for a lot of the game this week.
> 
> A weak defence and good offense is a far better situation for the Jets than an average to slightly above average offense and better than the Jets defence, imo.
> 
> I really have no interest in discussing officiating and I'm sure the Ravens were far more pissed about the second half turnovers and 3rd and 19 than they were the officiating.


The Patriots didn't show up? First drive of the game they were marching right down the filed like a band, you have to credit the jets for staying with their plan and confusing the shit out of Brady all game. They sacked him 5 times because he had no one open, they mixed him up all game. Credit the Jets, don't discredit the Pats.

I think Steelers/Jets is going to be a great game. You're right about Pitt being a totally different team than the Pats, but the 2 teams just played each other a month ago so they know what they're up against. I can't wait for this game.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Happy Martin Luther King Day btw


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

PLUS I'd like to add that the Yards/game is not really the omen of the Steelers offense. Like I said, they rely on working the clock and field postion. There drives take MASSIVE amounts of time off the clock so don't be fooled by their offense being 13th or whatever it is, they win games by keeping the opposing offense off the field just as much as they do shutting them down when they're on the field. 6 of the top 10 offenses didn't even make the playoffs, which says a lot.



STUFF said:


> The Patriots didn't show up? First drive of the game they were marching right down the filed like a band, you have to credit the jets for staying with their plan and confusing the shit out of Brady all game. They sacked him 5 times because he had no one open, they mixed him up all game. Credit the Jets, don't discredit the Pats.
> 
> I think Steelers/Jets is going to be a great game. You're right about Pitt being a totally different team than the Pats, but the 2 teams just played each other a month ago so they know what they're up against. I can't wait for this game.


The Pats were far from at the top of their game though. The Jets only contributed to that, weren't the sole cause.


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Favres officially retiring for good this time. I loves me some Brett Favre but it's time now. This last season he looked like an old dog that needs to get put out of his misery.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Same could be said for any losing team JM, Jets looked like crap for a while there also. 



We Are Legion said:


> Happy Martin Luther King Day btw


Saw that live was one of the greatest interviews of all time


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Agreed, STUFF. That video is _loaded_ with memes.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The only team ranking that matters is scoring defense. If we went by team rankings, I think the Chargers would've won the Super Bowl. They were, however, clearly extremely flawed.

Turnovers and defense decide these playoff games almost all the time. It doesn't matter how many yards/game a team averages. Throw all that bullshit away. It's meaningless now. What you have to look at is what these teams have done recently. Both look impressive. The edge has to go to the Steelers though because of experience. It's that simple. The edge doesn't mean a guarantee though of course. 

Too many of you overrate offense. I get suckered by it too sometimes though so no big deal.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Just for the record, if you're looking at the Steelers numbers, I would advise you to start from Week 6. Our offensive ypg and passing ypg don't look so juicy for the whole year due to Ben missing 4 games, and the fact that we run the ball no matter what. Also, Mendenhall averaged over 5.0ypc last time, so if we can get the running game going again, even the Jets secondary will have some holes. The Pats didn't have a strong rushing attack and it showed.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

STUFF said:


> Same could be said for any losing team JM, Jets looked like crap for a while there also.


Not really. There's tones of ways to lose a game. You can play to utmost of your potential and still lose. You can can be completely shut down by the defence just simply outscored by the offense (obviously this is the case in any win but I you get the point), or you can beat yourselves (penalties/turnovers/etc). Pats were far from playing Patriots football on Sunday.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

idk where this officiating thing comes from the steelers had 9 penalties and the ravens had 6


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Steelers should've had 10 on that false start that wasn't called.:side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yep, 3 turnovers and 3rd and 19 decided this game. The officiating can be spot on it wouldn't have made a difference there would it have? Like I said on Sunday, you need to be fully accountable for the way you played before you can start blaming the refs for a loss.

A few people just started whining when the Ravens took 2 penalties in a row and rode it out the whole game. Even though the Steelers had more penalties called against them.

It was a false start though. It's just a what if situation though so who knows what would have happened if they spotted it. It's not like they missed a 50 yard pass interference call. It would have been a 3rd and down situation which still (pretty much) guaranteed them breaking the tie.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That 3rd quarter did them in...more than 3rd and 19 ever could.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

JM said:


> Not really. There's tones of ways to lose a game. You can play to utmost of your potential and still lose. You can can be completely shut down by the defence just simply outscored by the offense (obviously this is the case in any win but I you get the point), or you can beat yourselves (penalties/turnovers/etc). Pats were far from playing Patriots football on Sunday.


Jets covered every receiver and stopped the run. What did the Patriots do wrong?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

STUFF said:


> Jets covered every receiver and stopped the run. What did the Patriots do wrong?


They didn't play at their level...

Brady exposes great defences all the time. How do you think he always manages to beat the Steelers? There's a reason they've won as much as they have.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm with STUFF. It was the Jets defense that got Brady off his game. Brady will even tell you the same (edit: this last sentence is a joke).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm not undermining the Jets, they did what they needed to do. Played defence as best as they could. My point is Brady and the Pats usually figure out a way to trump any defence.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Browns fucked them up too I remember right. The Jets mindfucked Brady more than anything. I'm shocked I just typed that too.

Maybe this is a changing of the guard that's happening before our eyes. We'll see Sunday night.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

That early sack by the safety who basically ran Brady over (untouched, almost flew right past him) really got into his head.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

STUFF said:


> That early sack by the safety who basically ran Brady over (untouched, almost flew right past him) *really got into his head.*


And again, this is something that rarely happens. He's been sacked early before.

I'd honestly love a changing in the guard and I'd love it if teams started figuring out the Brady and found ways to beat him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think that early sack though got into his head because he didn't read it pre snap. He thought the blitz was coming from his right, but he was duped and it hit his blind side. Brady SHOULD have seen it coming but didn't. The mind fucking was on at that point.

And it wasn't just Brady that got it. Belichick totally got outcoached by Rex. That rarely happens too, Belichick outcoached.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I think we're pretty much agreeing here then...

Pats/Brady did a bunch of shit they don't normally do. Jets got in there heads (doesn't happen), Brady didn't find a way to counter the strong defence (don't happen very often), BB was outcoached (doesn't happen). 

I'd have a hard time believing that the Pats were at their level though and that the Jets just mindfucked them. It's a combination of both I'd say.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I know they didn't score on it, but that early interception was a big play also.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Since it was his first INT in AGES.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Have to give credit to the Jets even though I despise them and their recent bandwagon fans. I hope the Steelers beat them, or else I'm going to have a miserable two weeks


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'll be surprised if the Steelers can't beat the Jets. They seem to shutdown every non-elite QB in the league and force them to make mistakes and we already know they'll shutdown the run.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

POETIC JUSTICE.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

The arrogance by the Steelers fans in this thread is amazing. The Steelers are absolutely flawless the way some of them see it.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

3RD BEST DEFENSE IN THE LEAGUE.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Bogey said:


> The arrogance by the Steelers fans in this thread is amazing. The Steelers are absolutely flawless the way some of them see it.


i'm going to downplay the significance of any team that has strong ties to the ravens organization. people just really hate the jets though.

bart scott should put another bounty on hines ward.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Couldnt stop a nosebleed


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Bogey said:


> The arrogance by the Steelers fans in this thread is amazing. The Steelers are absolutely flawless the way some of them see it.


Not really...

It's just week after week people come in here and discuss less than elaborate game plans as to how a team that isn't as good is going to beat them and when they say things like run the football it's pretty easy to come back at them. A week from now, if the Steelers beat the Jets there will be more people coming in talking about how the Bears or the Packers are going to beat the Steelers with more less than elaborate game plans. It's never ending. People just hate the Steelers are want them to lose the way I see it. 

Steelers aren't flawless but they are the better football team which is what we're pretty much getting at. Anything can happen when the game is actually played.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Packers have a good gameplan to beat the Steelers, destroy them with their passing game like Tom Brady did, and you know he is capable of that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He is capable of that yes.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

JM said:


> Not really...
> 
> It's just week after week people come in here and discuss less than elaborate game plans as to how a team that isn't as good is going to beat them and when they say things like run the football it's pretty easy to come back at them. A week from now, if the Steelers beat the Jets there will be more people coming in talking about how the Bears or the Packers are going to beat the Steelers with more less than elaborate game plans. It's never ending. People just hate the Steelers are want them to lose the way I see it.
> 
> Steelers aren't flawless but they are the better football team which is what we're pretty much getting at. Anything can happen when the game is actually played.



People have also been dismissing the Jets as well. I think it mainly has to do with their offense. Shut down their run and they rely heavily on their defense to win games. No one is scared of Mark Sanchez picking a defense apart. He's not at that stage yet where he can have a game like Aaron Rodgers had against the Falcons. That said I think it will be a close game but the Steelers will win. The home field at Pittsburgh might be too much for the Jets. 

On another note, even as a Jets fan I've been tired of some of the talk. It got obnoxious last week against the Patriots. Rex needs to realize he's not a player and have some coaching etiquette. Also if you notice it's usually a couple of the defensive players that talk trash. You never hear anything coming from Sanchez, LT, or Ellis who's been there forever.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

packers/steelers superbowl would be great if it's like the last game they played


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I was just about to say the same thing Wesson, if anyone has not seen the game.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8S0vHa0lfK8


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Packers D is better now. Steelers would be in trouble with this match up (they'd still win though the fuckers).

That was a great game though, probably the best of last year.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

that's why i'm rooting for the bear


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Bears game was a good one too if I'm remembering right.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That game, Saints/Dolphins, Redskins/Saints, the 4th & 2 game and the Browns/Lions game was all awesome games.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> That game, Saints/Dolphins, Redskins/Saints, the 4th & 2 game and the Browns/Lions game was all awesome games.


Also the Vikings vs Ravens was great.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Packers have a good gameplan to beat the Steelers, destroy them with their passing game like Tom Brady did, and you know he is capable of that.


They have to get past The Bears first.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Bogey said:


> People have also been dismissing the Jets as well. I think it mainly has to do with their offense. Shut down their run and they rely heavily on their defense to win games. No one is scared of Mark Sanchez picking a defense apart. He's not at that stage yet where he can have a game like Aaron Rodgers had against the Falcons. That said I think it will be a close game but the Steelers will win. The home field at Pittsburgh might be too much for the Jets.
> 
> On another note, even as a Jets fan I've been tired of some of the talk. It got obnoxious last week against the Patriots. Rex needs to realize he's not a player and have some coaching etiquette. Also if you notice it's usually a couple of the defensive players that talk trash. You never hear anything coming from Sanchez, LT, or Ellis who's been there forever.


The only team anyone really dismissed is the Seahawks when they faced the Saints. They are just the underdog, nothing more really. They certainly have a shot at winning, don't really think anyone has disputed that.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

So glad the Seahawks lost. They had no business being in the playoffs division title or not.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yet they won a playoff game. Weren't the Cardinals 8-8 or 9-7 the year they went to the Super Bowl (and almost won)?

That Harrison pick 6 is the stuff of legend. The entire Steeler defense seemed to propel him to the end zone.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah they were 9-7. Yep Seahawks shocked the world and won. A few people picked them here, most completely dismissed them though.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The Cardinals had Kurt Warner though, and since he was a Top 5 QB that year, people knew that they could go far. It just depended on whether or not their defense supported their offense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah, the Cardinals were a legitimate shock that year. They were the _Cardinals_. No one saw that coming. Fitzgerald was pretty much unstoppable, one of the greatest playoff performances of all time. Too bad (or great depending on perspective) he scored with so much time left on the clock.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Former San Francisco 49ers coach Mike Singletary confirmed in an interview with ESPN 1000 on Tuesday that he has been hired as the linebackers/assistant head coach for the Minnesota Vikings.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> That game, Saints/Dolphins, Redskins/Saints, the 4th & 2 game and the Browns/Lions game was all awesome games.


Vikings/49ers was great up until the end.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> They have to get past The Bears first.


That won't be very hard with Culter throwing INTs against Packers' D.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well we'll see about that. Cutler hasn't been so bad this year. O-Line needs to protect him and he needs to keep his cool thats the real issue going into sunday.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I know hasn't been bad this year, but Packers' D is great at creating turnovers, especially INTs. If they don't manage to stop the pass rush then they'll be in real trouble.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ya let's not count INTs before they happen.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Maybe. Should be be an interesting game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Well Ryan has had nothing but nice things to say about the Steelers so far :lmao

I guess he's done with the trash talk even though it's worked well for him so far.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

JM said:


> Well Ryan has had nothing but nice things to say about the Steelers so far :lmao
> 
> I guess he's done with the trash talk even though it's worked well for him so far.


We told Jets fans here they won't be playing with the same emotion and fire...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> Well Ryan has had nothing but nice things to say about the Steelers so far :lmao
> 
> I guess he's done with the trash talk even though it's worked well for him so far.


He's using the Belichick false praise. He knows that pissing off this defense more than it already will be will backfire. The Steelers are a team that has to have an "us vs. the world" mentality to perform to their full potential. 

Trash talking is never personal, it's just to get into someone's head. If he thought talking shit would benefit his team, he'd talk shit. It's not because he's scared of the Steelers.

Jimmy Johnson did this same thing the first year the 90s Cowboys won a Super Bowl. He talked shit against the Eagles and Niners and then backed off vs. Buffalo. He definitely feared the Niners more than the Bills. I'm sure coaches have been doing this since the media got heavily involved.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

To me it came off as submissive and yes, was just entirely strategic. I don't mean that he is submissive but he wants to sound submissive to lure the Steelers into a false sense of security. He probably knows that guys like Ben and Ward would just lol at any kind of trash talk anyway.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes. Even by not talking shit, he's playing mind games.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it has to do with the Jets players/Rex genuinely having respect for the Steelers. Let just say the honest truth: the Patriots are NOT respected around the league. Hence the reason for the trash talk.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Do you mean them not respected the Patriots?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

JM said:


> Do you mean them not respected the Patriots?



Read it again, lol.... I've been hearing so much about the Patriots lately I thought they were the only team in existence in the NFL.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What... the... fuck..?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That little intro made that clip.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao I was seriously expecting that to be some sort of joke.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:lmao That must be the most unintentionally funny thing ever.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*hehe that is pretty funny. 

And if it's a gift, who gave us that gift? Can we thank them personally?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think he's saying the virgin husband and wife give the gift of virginity to each other. He doesn't get into who gave each of them the gift. It definitely wasn't Zeus, I know that much.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Zeus owns.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Rivers is the ladt guy i'd pick to be a video like that. Kurt Warner would be my first choice becuase of how religious he is.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think Ron Mexico...I mean Vick would've been the last guy I'd pick.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I want a Ron Mexico jersey.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I think Ron Mexico...I mean Vick would've been the last guy I'd pick.


Well Vick has been praising god a lot lately, so i don't know.


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

As a Chargers fan, I just have to say...

 I can't stop laughing at that clip.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Who the fuck is this Ron Mexico guy I keep hearing about?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

No idea. Maybe he just wants some POETIC JUSTICE though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I think it has to do with the Jets players/Rex genuinely having respect for the Steelers. Let just say the honest truth: the Patriots are NOT respected around the league. Hence the reason for the trash talk.


It's possible. I'm not really going to say that he has no respect for the Pats and Colts though. It's still mind games whether you trash talk or talk up. People will say that he trashed talked the Colts and Pats more because he feared them more or something but I don't really by that. Why wouldn't someone strongly fear the Steelers in the playoffs? Why wouldn't someone strongly fear any team for that matter? It's one loss and you're going home, that should be enough to make any team scared.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

JM said:


> It's possible. I'm not really going to say that he has no respect for the Pats and Colts though. It's still mind games whether you trash talk or talk up. People will say that he trashed talked the Colts and Pats more because he feared them more or something but I don't really by that. Why wouldn't someone strongly fear the Steelers in the playoffs? Why wouldn't someone strongly fear any team for that matter? It's one loss and you're going home, that should be enough to make any team scared.


This is all true. But looking back at the Pats-Jets trash talk one could say that it all started from the Patriots in that blowout win. Brady celebrating toward the Jets bench and the Patriots players mocking the Jets with the "Jet Dance." The Patriots, in a way, asked for it.


Something interesting I noticed. The Packers opened as a 3 point favorite against the Bears. 65% of the bettors are on the Packers, yet the line only went up to -3.5 in favor of the Packers. If Vegas felt the Packers were going to win this line should have went up to 4 or 5 points. Something tells me the Bears will win this game.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Where's all the talk about the BIG BEN comeback story? And a bunch of assholes in Pittsburgh wanted this guy traded out of town...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Where did Ben go?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Accused of rape, suspended, returns to win the Super Bowl. 

For real though, he's actually got a really good story minus never going to prison. I'd say that at least 85% of the city wanted him shipped out of town over the summer and that percentage might have creeped up a bit once the team started off 3-1 (easily could have been 4-0). This whole season for Ben has not only been about redeeming himself to the city, but redeeming himself to his teammates. If he wins the Super Bowl (and if he does, I'd guess he maybe grab the MVP too), it's redemption complete. He's already worked his way back into the good graces of his teammates and re-earned (and in some cases earned for the first time) their respect. The city then forgets his transgressions, praise him, and once again embrace him. 

Story isn't as good as Vick's, but there's a lot of depth to the last 8 or so months of Big Ben's life.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Even if he doesn't win the Super Bowl (but I think he/they will) he definitely seems to be less of a douche than he used to be.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd liked the Holmes story better tbh. :side:


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Even if he doesn't win the Super Bowl (but I think he/they will) he definitely seems to be less of a douche than he used to be.


Oh definitely. He's definitely been humbled by the entire experience. He did an interview with ESPN a few months ago and he said the thing that hit him the hardest was when his dad told that something along the lines of he doesn't know his son anymore, only Big Ben.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

mike tomlin rebuking holtzman was the best thing out of yesterday's press conference


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm so fucking jealous that Mike Tomlin is the Steelers coach. He's pretty much my favorite coach in football right now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The one before him wasn't too shabby either.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Tomlin enters top 3 head coach in the league if he wins it all.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I didn't and don't like Cowher. He was good though for sure.

Seems to me Tomlin would be the best currently. 2 in 3 years is an impressive feat.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Cowher is awesome. His scowl is legendary too. Don't get to see that anymore obviously.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He and Gruden have fake scowl.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Speaking of coaches, who would be your Top 5? Belichick would probably be 1st, but then after that you have Tomlin, Mike Smith, McCarthy, John Harbaugh (someone should slap him, btw), Payton, Whisenhunt (the franchise had a horrible offseason, give the guy his due), and a guy who probably doesn't get much credit, Lovie Smith. I'm probably missing some others, but there's definitely some good coaches out there.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

McCarthy is FAT.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

RON RIVERA


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

Belichick, Tomlin, Ryan, Del Rio, Carroll

And that's not a list of who is good.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Not sure he's top 5, but Raheem Morris did an amazing job in Tampa this season. Coach of the year really. He may have already won it. If he doesn't something is wrong.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Imperfect said:


> Belichick, Tomlin, Ryan, Del Rio, Carroll
> 
> And that's not a list of who is good.


Where the fuck did you get the last two from?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Dammit tell me who Ron Mexico is. I don't like being in the dark :sad: 

This is why I fucking hate Steelers fans >_>


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Type the name into google


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Cerbs if you're going to do hidden font at least make it hidden lol. Like this n00b

Todd Haley deserves some votes for coach of the year as well.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

My pick is still McCarthy for coach of the year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

To me the Bucs were much more of a surprise than the Chiefs. The Chiefs while only winning four games were pretty damn competitive in 2009. The Bucs were 3-13 and showed signs, but seemed like they were much further away than the Chiefs.

McCarthy is a decent coach I guess. I think the Packers should've won more games than they did though. The first half the season the Packers looked like shit.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah, I just mean for the turn around he deserves votes and should be a finalist.

The Packers were the projected superbowl winner were they not? And they made the playoffs in week 17. Why should he be coach of the year Purple Kisses?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

For sure Haley should be in the discussion. He might even win it because the Chiefs made the playoffs, but that was because of a weak division more than anything. I wouldn't think Morris got robbed if Haley won, but I just think Morris did more with less than Haley did.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ya definitely. No one thought Tampa would win 10 games.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> My pick is still McCarthy for coach of the year.


HE'S FAT!


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

some people tried to discredit haley b/c of his coordinators


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Bears or Pack in the Super Bowl. My worst nightmare has come true. There is no god. At least I'll know who to root against the Super Bowl, so I'll be more interested.
Go Steelers!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> My pick is still McCarthy for coach of the year.


Um, what? He has done nothing to pass Raheem Morris as coach of the year. The Packers were supposed to be SB contenders, and are. The Bucs were supposed to be a 3-4 win team, and they were a borderline playoff team.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 21, 2011)

Shinigami said:


> Bears or Pack in the Super Bowl. My worst nightmare has come true. There is no god. At least I'll know who to root against the Super Bowl, so I'll be more interested.
> Go Steelers!


I'm pulling for a Jets/Packers Superbowl myself.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

WWF said:


> Um, what? He has done nothing to pass Raheem Morris as coach of the year. The Packers were supposed to be SB contenders, and are. The Bucs were supposed to be a 3-4 win team, and they were a borderline playoff team.


they have a nice quarterback and score points


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Purple Kisses is a Packers fan, I think that's the extent of his argument.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I said McCarthy beacause they had 17 starters on IR I think, how meny teams went from losing 17 playser and managed to win 10 games and to the NFC title Game. But the only bad thing was they lost 6 games by a total of 20 points I don't know if that was bad luck or somthing else.

Don't get me wrong Raheem Morris did a hell of a job in Tampa Bay, taking a team that went 3-13 in 2009 to a 10-6 record in 2010.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I didn't look it up but it can't be 17 starters. There are 22 starters and that would be nearly 3/4 of those starters.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SHIT, I did not mean starters I ment total players.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It might be 17 players who have started this year. But some of those guys are second and third stringers who have had to start due to injuries.


Edit- disregard. *


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I dunno, I still can't really consider him worthy despite. He still had way more to work with than the Bucs and the Chiefs.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

No doubt id go with Raheem Morris, cause i still dont know how the fuck that team went 10-6. Other than the Lions, they won every single winnable game on their schedule. In this day and age of parity its not often that a middle of the road team takes care of business like that. That tells me alot about the coaching. Not counting that Lions game they only lost to teams that you felt they were definitely inferior to going in. (Balt, NO, Atl 2x, Pitt). I think Raheem Morris got the absolute most he possibly couldve gotten out of that team. Haley did well obviously, but i thought going into the year that the Chiefs would be good. They had good talent on paper, plus a good front office with Pioli. 

McCarthy isnt even in the discussion.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> I said McCarthy beacause they had 17 starters on IR I think, how meny teams went from losing 17 playser and managed to win 10 games and to the NFC title Game. But the only bad thing was they lost 6 games by a total of 20 points I don't know if that was bad luck or somthing else.
> 
> Don't get me wrong Raheem Morris did a hell of a job in Tampa Bay, taking a team that went 3-13 in 2009 to a 10-6 record in 2010.


*HE'S FAT!!!*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> *HE'S FAT!!!*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd like to hit him in the face with a meat cleaver.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I'd like to hit him in the face with a meat cleaver.


Post of the year.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Purple Kisses said:


>


Dude just looks like he rolls in the pussy like it ain't shit.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

looks for participants for a NFL draft, if interested please join:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...doing-some-wf-nfl-nba-drafts.html#post9260470


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

We Are Legion said:


> Dude just looks like he rolls in the pussy like it ain't shit.


Bitches in Wisconsin like men their size.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Bitches in Wisconsin _are_ his size.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

HEY!!! Fat people need love to.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

4 hours till kickoff and my fucking ass woke up too god damn early. 

Apparently the Bears/Packers game will have terrible weather and the Steelers/Jets game will be the coldest in the history of Steelers post season.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I am so pumped right now.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

They're already airing Dennis Green's metal breakdown on NFLN. 

"The Bears ARE WHO WE THOUGHT THEY WERE." 

Green is going to eat those words for the rest of his life.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Haters love to hate.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Once Renegade hits Heinz Field, the Jets are fucked.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

The day has come. Seriously, good luck Steeler fans. If you guys win, you were the better team today. I have waited so long for my team to go to the superbowl. Sitting in the meadowlands for 18 years and watch the team have such highs and lows have taken a toll on me. Lets go JETSSSS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6Fs4tHJLSE


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

renegade had the whole ravens team shook


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Fuck man, still an hour away. I hope Mike McCarthy brings the HOOOOOOOO Train with him to ringside sideline.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

GO PACK GO


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Go Bears.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Unlucky with the slip.

EDIT: Great stuff from Jennings, we're quickly making up for it.

EDIT: TOUCHDOWN PACKERS!!!!


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Attention Julius Peppers, please take Aaron Rogers out.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

We need to take Matt Forte out. I have a bad feeling about him this game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

FORRRRRTE.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Matt Fucking Forte!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Damn it Cutler, you gotta hit the open guy.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Would have been 30+ yards if not a TD.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Nice Defence Bears...


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Pro bowl left tackle out Peppers should have a much easier day getting to Rogers.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

No flag quit lookin around fucker.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Got to him there.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Peppers.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Well that was disappointing from Packers.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Don't go for a light hit lay him out.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Good play cutler


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

YES! TOUCHDOWN!

This is going better than I expected.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I want the NFC to win the Super bowl this year, so I definitely am rooting for Green Bay. They have the offense and the defense to beat the Jets and Steelers.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Rooting for Green Bay from here on in. Not just because they're winning - because:

Jets - An old friend of mine supported the Jets, and we had a huge falling out, haven't spoken to him or wanted to speak to him since.
Steelers - Probably just jealousy but I'd prefer someone else to win it, as much as they impress me.
Bears - Jay Cutler plays for them, and I hate him.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

So you don't like The Jets, because your friend does...


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice play Matt Forte


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Come on GB, get one more score before halftime.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

How did Driver not get that?!


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Good job Briggs, Bears need to score here.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Don't mess with Sam Shields.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

FACEPALMS


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

How the fuck was that an interception and he's not down at the one fucking bullshit


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Dang, Chicago....you could have just went for a field goal. get some points. But, newsflash: Cutler is intercepted


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fucking Johnny Knox is awful.

Pretty sure i'm gonna cut someone's throat tonight.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Packers feel like every play is an opportunity to gain a turnover.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice, first down.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Are the refs getting fucking paid? First they didn't overturn the interception and gave it on the 11 and this.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

As long as the Jets lose today... I am happy.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Brian Urlacher!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

What a waste.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Mr.King said:


> So you don't like The Jets, because your friend does...


He's not my friend 

But pretty much yes, didn't like them much anyway but even less so now. Petty I know.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Cutler just pussied out. :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

and cutler shows his true colors. fucking pussy ass bitch.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

LOL. Damn Bears wow.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

This is gonna get ugly now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Todd Collins is in. Crap.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Hopefully Cutler comes back, if not the Bears will have to win because of Hester, Forte and Defense.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

On a side note I found out that Carson Palmer asked to be traded and if he isn't he's goiong to think about retiring.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Just saw that TKOK - http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...-dont-grant-trade-request?module=HP_headlines

lmao.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Honestly, I don't know what Carson can do in that situation. He's at a lose-lose situation, big time.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The Bears look so heartless and unmotivated in this game. They need something to get angry and fired up about.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I went to play XBox because the game wasn't very good. What happened to Cutler?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

So glad packers are more than likely going to sb

DH, he twisted his ankle or something.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i'd mark if urlacher punched cutler in the mouf.

he did call him a pussy at the beginning of the season and he wasn't lying.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

The Bears are all waiting for that one touchdown, whether it be from defense or special Hester... special teams, my bad.
The offense has no heart right now. The defense is a bit decent, after the first half points.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

DH said:


> I went to play XBox because the game wasn't very good. What happened to Cutler?


Knee injury


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

packers seem to lack a killer instinct


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

How did San Francisco do this year?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

6-10


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Mr.King said:


> How did San Francisco do this year?


JUST missed the playoffs.

By that, I mean 6-10.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Bears are totally screwed now.

But then again, Forte seems to have come alive.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Matt Forte, just try your heart out...


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Johnny Knox!

Touchdown Bears!!!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Matt Forte and this QB I've never heard of are doing a way better job than Culter are driving the field and scoring.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

And business has picked up.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Why does it seem like the Bears always have two good Quarterbacks? I'll tell you what though this guy Hanne if he's a rookie or something has a future starting role somewhere else in the future.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

You can't say he has a starting job elsewhere when I think he only threw twice. One was a perfect route by Knox.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Aaron Rogers shaken up.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

He got fucked up, but I'm sure he's fine. Maybe a little dazed. And Bears are getting fucked up by penalties.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Packers what is going on


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I think Peppers wants to kill Rodgers. McQueen must've loved the hit that shook Rodgers up.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

game shouldn't be this close


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

IMPULSE said:


> game shouldn't be this close


Packers have played like shit offensively since Rodgers' pick in the red zone.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Ballgame (barring Special Teams).


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Urlacher and Peppers must be pissed, they both played great games, but they're offense produced basically nothing and couldn't even convert a single third down.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Urlacher and Peppers must be pissed, they both played great games, but they're offense produced basically nothing and couldn't even convert a single third down.


Touchdown!!!!


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

What!?!

What the heck, Packer CBs...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Why is it whenever I say anything bad about something on a team they prove me wrong on the very next play/possession.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Why is it whenever I say anything bad about something on a team they prove me wrong on the very next play/possession.


In that case please say something else against the Bears then.  lol


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

3 and out. Lets go Hester!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

It's time to see what Haine or whatever is made of. If he can actually lead a comeback and win this will be a bigger upset story than the Seahawks/Saints because Packers defense is actually really good.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Caleb Hanie future prospect.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

This Bears QB is going through hellfire and flames to make some completions.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

There was someone in the area. Refs need to open there eyes, old asses can't see shit.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Refs may have just won GB the game on that grounding call, despite completely missing the interference on Olsen.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Most important play of the game thus far right here.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

It all leads to this... sort of.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

He was going to the area but he wasn't close, but the fact they give that call to nearly every other QB makes it kind stupid that they would call it. And ya, Olsen got tripped in the middle of the field and yet nobody sees that.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

huge intense play coming up


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Shouldn't be fourth should be first from the interference and there was no intentional grounding on that play. NFL headquarters or whoever the refs are need to re=look over that shit after the game. Wouldn't matter but officiating is horrible on both sides thus far.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Why didn't they show the play?


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

First down! lets go Bears. Another one by Forte.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

If Green Bay loses to Caleb Hanie, that's embarrassing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I think it's more embarrassing for Culter that he couldn't lead them to a touchdown in the last two games yet this rookie has already lead them to two.

Bad third down play leads to that.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Caleb Hanie future nfl star.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I think this will be it.

Edit: Yep.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

And here's our NFC Champion: the Green Bay Packers.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

knew it was coming


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Green Bay wins, Hanie will be NFL Starter somewhere one day.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

K, let's go Steelers. Make the Jets put their feet in their mouth [/FOOTFETISH]

I give Hanie props. He performed better than Cutler, that's for sure.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Saw that coming, VERY impressed by Caleb Hanie though, unlucky.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I admit after Bret Favre retired then came back and the Packers made Aaron Rodgers the starter I didn't think much in him. Thought the Packers would never get to this point for years and years.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Jets to beat Steelers, Jets beat Packers in Super Bowl.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Hanie's got nothing to be ashamed about, shocked me he got the Bears that close to winning. Helped that the Packers weren't ready for him, but still a good showing.

Now it's time for the Jets beat the Steelers again to get to the Super Bowl.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

aw yeah rodgers to the super bowl yeah.

how that taste 49ers? Alex Smith over Rodgers? hahaha


hoping for a GB/Pitt Super Bowl although if it's GB/JETS i know who i'll be rooting for. Pitt/GB is a toss up for me.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Go Steelers now. For one day.

At least I have someone I can root for in the SB now.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Mr.King said:


> Green Bay wins, Hanie will be NFL Starter somewhere one day.


he's another derek anderson or matt moore


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well good effort in the 4th but the rest of the game was a pretty poor showing.

Todd Collins go fucking kill yourself.

All right Steelers, lets go.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Currently shaking like a leaf.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

If it's Steelers vs. Packers this will be the first year I have not watched the superbowl.

Go Jets!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Steelers need to win because I like their chances of beating Green Bay more.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I want Steelers to lose so Big Ben doesn't get a third ring.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

STEELERS


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

B.J. RAJI


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Never thought I'd see myself rooting for the Steelers in general, let alone the title game. Regardless of who wins though, I'm on the Pack to win the Super Bowl.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

HEATH.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DROPPED.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ben Roethlisberger put the team on his back with a bad knee.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

fucking jets take out pouncey


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> Ben Roethlisberger put the team on his back with a bad knee.


And Jay Cutler left his team on their backs with a "bad" knee.

I see opposites, here.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ben's knee is fine.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Touchdown Steelers.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Pouncey's like every other pussy player from Florida.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WWF said:


> Pouncey's like every other pussy player from Florida.


What happened to him? Couldn't watch the first bit of the game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HE DIED.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

WWF said:


> Pouncey's like every other pussy player from Florida.


pro bowl rookie pussy


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Fuck. Oh well, we'll make do. We have all year with missing lineman.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

IMPULSE said:


> pro bowl rookie pussy


I didn't say he's bad, I said he's a pussy. Calm down, IMP.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

He's better than Kalil.



:side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That was terrible.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

They're both Pro-Bowlers.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

DH said:


> Fuck. Oh well, we'll make do. We have all year with missing lineman.


he's the best guy though. opportunistic jets annoy me.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

IMPULSE said:


> he's the best guy though. opportunistic jets annoy me.


Yeah. Meh, I have faith.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WHAT A BOOT.

Edit: 6,666 posts. That's a little too devilish :hmm:


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Damn it they can't stop Mendenhall


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

103 rushing yards to -2.

:hmm:


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

mendenhall is a great guy


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

This has been dominant.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

People in Chicago want to kill Cutler for his lack of toughness. I mean, he took so many sacks and always got right back up. But if you could walk around on a knee injury I think you have to give it your all on the field until you can't get up


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Cutler's always been a big pussy, though.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

The Jets can't wait...

for half time


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

J-E-T-S JETS JETS JETS!


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

New England massacre part two? Getting dominated in every aspect of this game. I guess the D forgot how to tackle this week.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

The Jets aren't even trying.

I may have to support my number 3 team, Packers, if this doesn't pick up. First my number 1 Saints and potentially my number 2 Jets? Ah shit.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

DH said:


> Cutler's always been a big pussy, though.


I wonder what he'll be thinking when he sees the picture of someone burning his jersey in the parking lot of Solider Field


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Ugh.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Te Jets shouldn't have gotten drunk before the game.

Why do you do this to me?


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

The Jets are being beat down. Sanchez hurt, hopefully just a stinger for him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I think they are going to rule this incomplete. At any rate, lol Jets so far.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey, at least the Jets beat the Pats. But this game's over with Sanchez injured.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Hate to celebrate early but I'm enjoying this.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Packers/Steelers will be a good match


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

And Roethlisberger isn't even on his game. EEEEEEK.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Oh shut up Pittsburgh. It's the team, not you.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

lack of trash talk seems to have backfired


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Props to Sanchez for coming back out. Biggest game of your life.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Panther said:


> Oh shut up Pittsburgh. It's the team, not you.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Well looks like I'm not watching the superbowl.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DH said:


> Hate to celebrate early but I'm enjoying this.


*I like how your colors are Packer colors. *


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Three here would a start as we get the ball coming out of the half...


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

JM said:


>


Well Saints fans have stroked a pretty large ego with the whole "Who dat?" thing but you got to understand that Saints fans were self loathers before that.

Ok, hypothetically, because the Steelers have got this, if the Jets pulled off a miracle win here, there would be mass suicide in Pittsburgh because all that ego coming down at once would confuse them and they couldn't stand to live after shouting "We bad." for nothing.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Come on Jets beat Ben Rapistberger and The Steelers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Panther said:


> Well Saints fans have stroked a pretty large ego with the whole "Who dat?" thing but you got to understand that Saints fans were self loathers before that.
> 
> Ok, hypothetically, because the Steelers have got this, if the Jets pulled off a miracle win here, there would be mass suicide in Pittsburgh because all that ego coming down at once would confuse them and they couldn't stand to live after shouting "We bad." for nothing.


Ok...

You mad or something?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

KingCrash said:


> Hey, at least the Jets beat the Pats. But this game's over with Sanchez injured.


lol like Sanchez matters... Jets are built on defense and running, and they can't do either right now.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *I like how your colors are Packer colors. *


Not our fault the Admins took the black bar


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

We lost to this team, really Colts? Go fuck yourself Blayor White, I hate you.

And Jets start off the second half just like how they were playing in the first half.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice run.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Touchdown JETS!!!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Nice throw and catch there.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm telling you, once I say something negative about a team they prove me wrong right after.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

actually glad they scored b/c it keeps the steelers out of their awful prevent d


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

That three before the half as I said was HUGE. Now we need a turnover or three and out asap.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Hopefully the Steelers take a whole wack of time off the clock here.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

HA, now Jets know how it feels to have that happen to them.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks for the first down.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice job Ben.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Good job Roethlisberger double/triple coverage. Cmon Jets.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

steelers are getting packers syndrome


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh damn, Polamalu was in the area of that one.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

jets get their turnover and go 3 and out


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Ben was about to get f'd up there.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

as long as ben doens't have a flacco meltdown he's good


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

As long as the Steelers' defense doesn't have a Giants' meltdown it will be alright. Their defense is what carries this team, Big Ben just has to make sure he doesn't turn the ball over.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

gotta go for it here.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Sanchez you idiot, get the ball before trying to make a play. Good run by Greene.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Jets offense is picking it up.

Amazing Block.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

jets should be ashamed


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Jets D! That's going to come back to hurt The Steelers. :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Whoops.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Safety.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

They took 8 minutes to score zero points on offense and in 5 seconds their defense scores 2. :no:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

omg


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> They took 8 minutes to score zero points on offense and in 5 seconds their defense scores 2. :no:


bad things happen to steelers when pinned inside the ten


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

...Wow.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

That did NOT look good


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

If Pouncey was in the game I doubt that would've happened. Oh well, no use crying over spilled milk :/


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

jets shoot themselves in the foot again


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Jets keep running into each other.

And is it just me or is Troy Polamalu on the verge of a big play?


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Its just you. If he does it would be later though


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

What was that by the Steelers' D. They looked confused.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Touchdown Jets!


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The Jets love the pick play. Why wasn't it defended against?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Why did they go for 1? I guess they'll go for 2 if they score another TD.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

the cornerbacks ran into each other. steelers got infected w/ raven symptoms.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Go on msn IMP.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MELTDOWN.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow...Steelers vs Packers for this years superbowl...this was certainly one of the match ups I wasn't expecting. Cmon Jets!!


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

XxPunkxX said:


> Wow...Steelers vs Packers for this years superbowl...this was certainly one of the match ups I wasn't expecting. Oh well.


Game isn't even over last time I checked.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Miller's been playing with a chip on his shoulder since he fumbled against the Saints. It's been great.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

IMPULSE said:


> the cornerbacks ran into each other. steelers got infected w/ raven symptoms.


How is that Raven symptoms when the Ravens' defense was playing great before their offense kept turning the ball over.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr.King said:


> Game isn't even over last time I checked.


Yea hold on I'll brb...I'm going to beat the shit out of my little brother who's watching the game and told me the games over...

*cracks knuckles, leaves chair*


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

XxPunkxX said:


> Yea hold on I'll brb...I'm going to beat the shit out of my little brother who's watching the game and told me the games over...
> 
> *cracks knuckles, leaves chair*


Steelers 24 Jets 19. with 2:39 seconds to go.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr.King said:


> Steelers 24 Jets 19. with 2:39 seconds to go.


Yea I see that. I have the game on now. Still plenty of time. Lets go Jets!!!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

First down here and it's all over, 3 and out and I really think we could be about to see one of the great (if not very good) comebacks in Playoff history.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

It would be the biggest in championship history.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> How is that Raven symptoms when the Ravens' defense was playing great before their offense kept turning the ball over.


team meltdown in general


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

HuskyHarris said:


> First down here and it's all over, 3 and out and I really think we could be seeing one of the great (if not very good) comebacks in Playoff history.


I swear if Jets pull this off, I'm running outside in the 10 degree weather with no clothes on and I'm going to shout "FUCK THIS CITY, I'M MOVING TO NEW YORK!"


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Please tell me ball hit ground, nevermind replay shows game.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Congrats to the Steelers and all you Steeler fans who post here.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Gutsy call, but a great play.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

SUPERBOWL.

It's on.

I also love how Polamalu is in the kneeling formation.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ REX


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Congratulations Steelers fans, well deserved in the end but it's pretty harsh on the Jets, would have been incredible.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Rex looks like he's going to cry.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

All you Jets fans can suck my cock.


not a bad season for your team. just too bad you arent superbowl good enough


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Packers/Steelers is gonna be a hell of a game.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

brown seals the deal two weeks in a row


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Well losing two years in a row is a pretty terrible feeling. Let's go Packers, don't let Big Ben get that third ring.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

For fucks sakes... Lets go Packers


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Haters gotta hate.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So, I've got 2 things to hope for: The Packers winning the Super Bowl and a lockout. I can't stand everyone riding the Steelers' jock for another year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

GD said:


> All you Jets fans can suck my cock.
> 
> 
> not a bad season for your team. just too bad you arent superbowl good enough


Why exactly are you talking shit when your team didn't even make the playoffs?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Why exactly are you talking shit when your team didn't even make the playoffs?


Because I can?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Need a Packers victory, Hate the Steelers and there RAPIST quarterback.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

GD said:


> All you Jets fans can suck my cock.
> 
> 
> not a bad season for your team. just too bad you arent superbowl good enough


Oh I see we have someone who likes to be an asshole about things, I wish I was a front runner.



DH said:


> Haters gotta hate.


Yes we are going to hate, you know why? Because your favorite player is a rapist who gets more attention than his team despite the fact that they were the ones who won the two superbowls for him, and he was basically just someone who stood back and watched (the record breaking run in the first super bowl and the record breaking interception return in the second super bowl.)

I honestly believe the Steelers will win it, but I hope to god they don't.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

XxPunkxX said:


> Oh I see we have someone who likes to be an asshole about things, I wish I was a front runner.


Not a front runner considering I am not a fan of the Packers or Steelers..

Jets fans just stop crying. Your team played great, in the end, you weren't good enough to beat the Steelers.


----------



## wcw4life2006 (Feb 24, 2006)

MetalX said:


> Need a Packers victory, Hate the Steelers and there RAPIST quarterback.


I'm going with the Pack as well
http://wcw4life2003.blogspot.com/2011/01/packers-are-in-superbowl.html


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Why do you want a lockout @ WWF?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

GD said:


> Because I can?


I'm just saying it doesn't make much sense. I know it's a rivalry between the Jets and Giants but when your team is worse and can't even make the playoffs it is kind of stupid to trash talk.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DH said:


> Why do you want a lockout @ WWF?


Carolina would get the #1 pick in consecutive years. Fairley/Green this year, Luck next. Win/Win.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I'm just saying it doesn't make much sense. I know it's a rivalry between the Jets and Giants but when your team is worse and can't even make the playoffs it is kind of stupid to trash talk.


Trash talk coming from a fan whose organization does it all the time and can't even win the AFC championship. The irony.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Wants to hear a commentator call him Ben Rapistberger


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WWF said:


> Carolina would get the #1 pick in consecutive years. Fairley/Green this year, Luck next. Win/Win.


And we would pick 32nd both years. 

No :hmm:


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

I think you are more obsessed with hating the Jets than rooting your own team GD.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

RKO920 said:


> I think you are more obsessed with hating the Jets than rooting your own team GD.


I know the worst Jets fans, that is why. About time they have come back down to earth.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Mike Tomlin is so cool to bad I have to dislike him for 2 weeks.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

RKO920 said:


> I think you are more obsessed with hating the Jets than rooting your own team GD.


Change Jets to Steelers and you're talking about 85% of the posters in this thread.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

This celebration ceremony is a joke. Gee Big Ben, I know it was real tough when you raped that chick but you were real emotional after that victory. It was a hard journey to make it here. I really feel for ya


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

GD said:


> Trash talk coming from a fan whose organization does it all the time and can't even win the AFC championship. The irony.


What? Who do Colts trash talk? Manning never critizes any teams and never takes any win for granted. If you want me to trash talk I could easily go on about how bad Eli is at not turning the ball over, how inconsistent your whole team is, and how they fucked up a 21 point lead in the fourth to the Eagles.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The Imperfect said:


> This celebration ceremony is a joke. Gee Big Ben, I know it was real tough when you raped that chick but you were real emotional after that victory. It was a hard journey to make it here. I really feel for ya


Except he never raped her, but okay.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> What? Who do Colts trash talk? Manning never critizes any teams and never takes any win for granted. If you want me to trash talk I could easily go on about how bad Eli is at not turning the ball over, how inconsistent your whole team is, and how they fucked up a 21 point lead in the fourth to the Eagles.


You are telling me stuff I already know. I have acknowledged that Giants aren't good, and the Jets are clearly the better team. I know it is rare for the Jets to be this good two seasons in a row, I'll let you bask in the glory for that.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Lookout would be fine, another 2nd pick ;D


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Ryan is humbled at the podium. Not like him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'M NOT A JETS' FAN. I've cheered for Colts the whole season and simply wanted Jets to win because of the fact that I wanted the Steelers to lose.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Jets, Colts, Giants, all doing the same thing right now. Playing golf. Colts ended up playing one more game than us. Woohoo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

We we're also missing a ton of key players from our team. Who exactly were the Giants missing that caused them to collapse before the playoffs?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I already told you the Giants sucked.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ben Roethlisberger isn't a rapist ugh.

Haters gotta hate. Superbowl should be fun though, it's pretty much going to be steelers fans vs. the world in this thread the next 2 weeks. Serious lol at whoever said his team won him the 2 superbowls too, like hate the guy off the field but he gets in done on the field. Pathetic.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

JM said:


> Ben Roethlisberger isn't a rapist ugh.
> 
> Haters gotta hate. Superbowl should be fun though, it's pretty much going to be steelers fans vs. the world in this thread the next 2 weeks. Serious lol at whoever said his team won him the 2 superbowls too, like hate the guy off the field but he gets in done on the field. Pathetic.


That's my point. People hate on Ben, or Vick, or even like Kobe Bryant for shit off the field, but they get shit done on the field. You don't have to like Big Ben as a person, but you gotta respect what he has done on the field. Winning just one superbowl is great, winning two is phenomenal.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Packers are peckers and Steelers are feelers.



...see what I did there? *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not going to say Big Ben hasn't been a huge factor in those two first superbowls, but everyone knows the Steelers are about their defense. He does his part by scoring TDs and not turning the ball over very much, but this is a defensive team and the defenses are what make this team win. Big Ben did nothing in last week's game against the Ravens until their defense created turnovers and set them up with great field position and Big Ben did his part by scoring two TDs but it was the defense that were the ones that lead to the score. This goes for most QBs too, winning the Superbowl is a team thing and so is winning games so I have no idea why QBs have win/loss records behind them when it is the whole team that works for the win, not a single person.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

This team is also about time of possession and field position which the offense greatly contributes to. Just look at their first drive, that is something they do ALL the time. Field position is also contributed to defence obviously but the offense plays a part. The Steelers are not going to tear it up with net yards but they do know how to keep the opposing offense off the field and take as much time off the clock as they can to get the ball down the field.


----------



## Jason WWE (Feb 3, 2010)

Upset that the Jets just lost, but I am ABS (Anybody But Steelers) so with that said...

GO GREEN BAY!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

That's what I'm saying though, teams like the Steelers win multiple championships because they're a complete team that is great all around. Tom Brady won his 3 championships when his defense was actually good, he has won zero since. Manning's one superbowl came when their defense actually played well enough to help him get there and the fact that Rex Grossman is Rex Grossman. Saints defense last year were the best at creating turnovers, what did they do in the Superbowl, well I won't go there because that brings bad memories. QBs shouldn't have win/loss records because at the end of the day it is the team that wins and not a individual on the field.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't get the Haters gonna hate meme by Steelers fans. When you talk shit like you guys do in this thread (sarcastically or not) and have the most titles, you sure aren't gonna have a lot of friends. 

And hopefully Rodgers takes a page from the Pats in week 10 and rips that entire secondary a new asshole. He'll be in a dome, and he won't be playing the Bears (who is the only D he seems to struggle against lately). To quote a now crying Jet...

[YOUTUBE]V3qaD4WkCE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Talk shit?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

The constant bragging of themselves of how great they are (and how bad other teams are) is talking trash. The team themselves don't do it, but their fans (not just on here) are quite bad at it.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pittsburgh Steelers #1 Defense vs Green Bay Packers The best team in 2010*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I haven't really seen any Steelers fans discrediting either the Ravens or the Jets. They are good teams but the Steelers this year are better. Is that talking shit? I'm pretty sure their seasons have proven that, even before they met in the playoffs. You can call it whatever you want though.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Oh hey, kudos to Peter King for picking this Super Bowl right.

JUST WIN, BABY, WIN.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Man, I hate that the Steelers are back in the Super Bowl. I'm getting annoyed now as they might win their 7th damn SB title. That's two more than my 49ers. I dont want to see this happen! Damn you Steelers! Also, damn you too Big Ben. I wanted you to fail hard this season since we all know you're a rapist. But this trip to the SB will overshadow everything now. Damn you!!!


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Bart Scott CAN'T WAIT...for the Pro Bowl.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

The Jets lost their 2nd AFC championship game in a row and lost in on my birthday I think the term "Same Old Jets" maybe be here forever. I think I had Rex Ryan's reaction when the game ended, but oh well good luck to the Shittsburgh Steelers in the SB.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Green Bay is in the Bowl....WITHOUT BRETT FAVRE!!!!

So an Aaron Rodgers led Packers team was able to do something that Favre hadn't done since 1997. All that talk about this kid never being able to fill the shoes of the legend and Green Bay being bashed by the media for letting Favre go (even though that's not what happened...he retired...for the second time & then changed his mind while another plan was in motion). I guess the Green Bay organization knew what they were doing, huh? 

Two great fourth quarter games this week. I give major props to the Bears & the Jets. They sunk deep early (in the Jets' case, very VERY deep) and still fought back to almost pull it off in the 4th quarter, the Bears even resorting to a 3rd string rookie QB to almost get it done. That's what playoff football is all about. 

As for the Super Bowl. I guess smart money would be on the Steelers to win it all, but I'm going to root for the Packers out of NFC loyalty, spite for Brett Favre, & I'm starting to get sick of the Steelers winning the big one every other year.


----------



## JackJiggler (Jan 24, 2011)

It's amazing how respected both Revis and Polamalu are, that neither were really in the game due to the fact that the opposition is afraid to throw anywhere near them, obviously they are right to be scared, but it's weird seeing people moaning about them "not being in the game", if you are a defensive player and you strike that much fear into a QB that they won't go near you...jesus.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Well my beginning of the season Super Bowl prediction was Green Bay/Houston so hopefully Green Bay wins so I can be considered genius.

Backed off at the beginning of the playoffs though by picking Steelers/Bears.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm going for the Packers, no particular reason I just think they'll win it.

Once it's over, I just hope John Fox knows how he wants to rebuild our (Broncos) shambles of a team. We've got the 2nd overall pick and 2 picks in the second round, surely we can't get any worse than 4-12? We absolutely have to replace Champ Bailey if he doesn't re-sign with us. Nmandi Asomugha will be a free agent soon...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Packers are *******. Hoping Harrison kills Rodgers with a helmet to helmet in 2 weeks. Finish the job Peppers started.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, I was rooting for the Jets but unfortunatly it didn't happen.

Anyone notice that the Colts, Steelers and Patriots are taking turns going to the Super Bowl from the AFC? Thats the way it has been over the past several years. So yeah, thats why I was rooting for someone different, the Jets.

Good for the Packers as I had a feeling the Bears didn't stand a chance against a strong team. Hopefully the Packers will make the Steelers struggle.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bears probably could have won if they came out the gate with the fire they showed in the 4th. They didn't come alive until the 3rd Stringer was in (Cutler bitched out, quite mad at the guy but ended up being for the best) and Brian Urlacher might as well have been the only guy on the fucking team in the first half.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

We're in once again. I wouldn't mind the Steelers winning every second Bowl. Wonder how many reps this post will get me.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

I picked the Steelers to go to the superbowl, and I knew the Bears were gonna choke. Now I am rooting for the Steelers to win, but I have doubt they are gonna go over the Packers, but we'll see.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Well since my internet was dead yesterday, I was unable to tear down the Steelers all afternoon the way God intended, but it's at least good knowing I didn't waste my time :no: 

I feel terrible for LT. I don't like the Steelers, but I was wanting the Jets to win for LT more than anything. The Jets really didn't deserve to win after the way they played the first half and the better team won. So more power to the Steelers. 

As for the Packers, I'm really happy for them. They made the Bears D look silly yesterday and Rodgers is one win away from making Green Bay fans forget about Favre completely. Him winning the Super Bowl would be one of the greatest inspirational stories ever, so I'm definitely pulling for the guy. 

Not gonna lie, what the Steelers have managed to accomplish this year is damn impressive too. Their Super Bowl appearances tying with Dallas doesn't even bother me, because hopefully their success will motivate my team to start getting serious like the Steelers have been the past few years. 

Either way, should be a good Super Bowl and I really am convinced the best teams in each conference are playing in it, unlike the last couple years.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

If it's like the last game they played it'll be one of the best superbowls in recent memory as well.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

JM said:


> If it's like the last game they played it'll be one of the best superbowls in recent memory as well.


There's actually been a lot of great games lately, for SBs. Rams/Pats, Pats/Panthers, Steelers/Cardinals were all great, exciting games. Hopefully this game will be like that, which I think it will be. These two are the most evenly matched out of the 4 teams that were left.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If James Harrison decapitates Aaron Rodgers it will be the greatest day in history. Nothing is more empowering than the tears of Packers fans.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I'd mark if Rodgers marches down the field on the opening drive like Napoleon again :lmao 

I don't even have issues with the Bears and that had me lol'ing pretty hard.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I'd mark if the Steelers slowly stroll the ball down the field on the opening drive and take about 9 minutes off the clock again.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Carson Palmer wants a trade and if he doesn't get it, he's retiring. Lulz.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

After Starks slipped up at the start, I was very surprised (but pleased, of course) that we managed to get a TD from that drive. When it was at 14-7 in the 3rd quarter with a lot of time to go I was thinking we were gonna lose and we did pretty well to hold them off in the second half. Superbowl here we come!


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Carson Palmer deserves to be traded after dealing with those two Queens at receiver all year.

On a side note, it was nice of Cutler to prove yesterday what we already knew... he's the biggest emo pussy in the NFL.

Not since Sidney Crosby has a professional sport seen a player sit out of the biggest game of their career with sand in their vagina.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> Carson Palmer wants a trade and if he doesn't get it, he's retiring. Lulz.


That is pretty hilarious. I missed Mike and Mike this morning but I'm sure Greeny is just DEVASTATED right now. 


Shock said:


> After Starks slipped up at the start, I was very surprised (but pleased, of course) that we managed to get a TD from that drive. When it was at 14-7 in the 3rd quarter with a lot of time to go I was thinking we were gonna lose and we did pretty well to hold them off in the second half. Superbowl here we come!


Were you a moderator like 30 minutes ago?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have issues with a Packers fan being made Moderator.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Shock a MOD, since when.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Purple Kisses said:


>


:lmao What.the.FUCK.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> Shock a MOD, since when.


At least someone other than Ben is doing the raping this time.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I had a pretty good laugh when they did that during the game. Surprise butt sex I guess.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Cutler had a torn MCL, it's being reported. I don't think it's fair to question his toughness if he was unable to make the throws he had to make to win the game. If he didn't give the Bears the best chance to win, he should've sat out.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I read sprained. Where did you read torn?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Whether it was sprained or torn, it's the fucking SUPER BOWL on the line. Man the fuck up, pussy. 

T.O. played with a broken leg and he actually has to RUN. Cutler can suck a dick. Lost a lot of respect for him yesterday.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I dunno, I kinda want to give him the benefit of the doubt but I hate him so ya. You really can't play football with a torn ligament though. Or you'd be incredibly stupid to do so. Sprained, I dunno, seems pussyesque to me.


----------



## bonesndo (Feb 22, 2010)

We Are Legion said:


> Whether it was sprained or torn, it's the fucking SUPER BOWL on the line. Man the fuck up, pussy.
> 
> T.O. played with a *healed* broken leg and he actually has to RUN. Cutler can suck a dick. Lost a lot of respect for him yesterday.


Fixed.

Cutler shouldnt have played if it was a torn MCL. Ive had that before, and it fucking hurts. You can barely walk, nevermind run with one of those. However, if it was just a sprain, he is a bitch.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

OBVIOUSLY it hurts, but give me a break. Super Bowl or NO Super Bowl? Yeah, I think it's worth the risk to play anyways. If it happened during the regular season, I would have a different opinion on the matter obv.


----------



## bonesndo (Feb 22, 2010)

We Are Legion said:


> OBVIOUSLY it hurts, but give me a break. Super Bowl or NO Super Bowl? Yeah, I think it's worth the risk to play anyways. If it happened during the regular season, I would have a different opinion on the matter obv.


Yeah I hear ya. I remember a few years back (07 I think) when Philip Rivers played with a torn ACL in the AFC Championship game. Showed some real toughness/balls to do that.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't think anybody a fucking message board is qualified to question any athlete's toughness, especially a player like Cutler, who took a fucking beating all season long and kept coming back.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Nah. The words "too hurt" doesn't belong in any player's fucking vocabulary during a game with the friggin SUPER BOWL on the line. Sorry.

Unless maybe he lost an appendage. I could see that. MAYBE.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I know for concussions even if the player wants to go back in the trainers wont let him. Is it the same for other injuries? Maybe that's why he didn't go back in.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Cutler was destroyed this whole season and I don't recall him ever complaining to the media about his O-Line. They wouldn't let him go back in.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was a little pissed off at Cutler for sitting out when they showed him riding the bike warming up but ultimately i'll get over it because Caleb Hainey singled handedly saved the Bears Offence from looking like complete crap yesterday. Dude took some serious hits this year, and a lot of them. I'm not doubting his toughness.

They need to stop throwing the ball in Johnny Knox's direction though, 9/10 times it ends in disaster. They need a real WR, hopefully they can pick one up in the draft. Was pretty amazed he caught a ball yesterday.

Was dissipointed Greg "The New Jersey Viking" Olsen wasn't much of a factor yesterday.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

ADR LaVey said:


> I know for concussions even if the player wants to go back in the trainers wont let him. Is it the same for other injuries? Maybe that's why he didn't go back in.


If the trainers wouldn't let him go back in, then fine, I can't argue with that. But the way Urlacher was talking in the press conference, he made it seem like Cutler made the call. Something along the lines of "If he says he was too hurt to go back in, I believe him."


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Every time I see Olson run on the field I wonder what the fuck the kicker/punter is doing running on the field at that time (then I realize that it's Olson).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

We Are Legion said:


> If the trainers wouldn't let him go back in, then fine, I can't argue with that. But the way Urlacher was talking in the press conference, he made it seem like Cutler made the call. Something along the lines of "If he says he was too hurt to go back in, I believe him."


Yeah, it was something like that. He also said "no comment" when a interviewer asked him about the fans questioning his toughness. He should of used that time to set the record straight.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

At the end of the day, everyone reacts to injuries differently. If it's affecting his play and putting in a different quarterback will increase the teams chances then so be it. The 3rd stringer did _significantly_ better anyway.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, it was a sprained MCL. My bad.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Sprained isn't really a sprain, though. It's a tear. It's different grades for the ligaments.

Anyway, I'm baffled at the stupidity of people. Cutler is getting killed on the radio, twitter, facebook, etc. 

People really think Cutler quit? Really? After getting sacked like 100 times over two seasons, people don't think he's tough? That's fucking bullshit. He wanted to go back in. Coaching staff wouldn't let him back in. Rightfully so...a slightly torn MCL isn't something a QB should play on. It's an injury that knocks out players. Cutler was struggling at 100% health...if he tries to go out there with that mcl sprain, no way he's scoring then. 

Maurice Jones-Drew is a little bitch, btw. Questioning Cutler. Um... your bitch ass sat out the final two games with your team's playoff hopes on the line. So fuck off hypocrite.


Oh yeah. 

Tom Brady and Philip Rivers both left playoff games with injuries. And in Brady's case, he played in the next game. So, if they're going to trash Cutler ... someone better trash Brady and Rivers then too.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

We Are Legion said:


> Nah. The words "too hurt" doesn't belong in any player's fucking vocabulary during a game with the friggin SUPER BOWL on the line. Sorry.
> 
> Unless maybe he lost an appendage. I could see that. MAYBE.


Yeah, then he injures himself more and can't play in the Super Bowl. Brilliant.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Or he plays like shit, and costs his team a chance instead of playing with an actual healthy QB.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Some of the posts Cerbs has made in this thread make me question if he's ever played a sport in his life.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Exactly. Like you said, even at 100% he wasn't playing very well. The Bears were hanging tough with their 3rd stringer so why risk further injury and playing like shit?

I think Cutler is a victim of his own doing in this situation. If this happens to Rodgers, nobody is questioning him. However, because it's Cutler and he's a prick, he's criticized.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

At the end of the day no one here is qualified to say anything anyway. We don't know who said what and we don't know the severity of his injury.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Disgruntled Bears fan's views of "Quitler" good read IMO.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Oh yeah, do people forget this guy plays with fucking Type-1 Diabetes? For Christ sakes.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I think this clearly has to do with his demeanor. Cutler's reputation is hurting him here. They think he's a douche, so they're going to trash him.

And for the fucking record ... since when do knee injuries all have one symptom? what the fuck is this bullshit?

So, if you hurt your knee, you're not allowed to...

1) stand
2) walk
3) be on the sideline at all

i dont even like jay cutler, but this shit just pisses me off.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

-Mystery- said:


> Oh yeah, do people forget this guy plays with fucking Type-1 Diabetes? For Christ sakes.


Indeed, as good a read that that was, I don't think all of the Cutler hate is fair, like you mention he plays with Diabetes, also Lovie Smith has apparently said that he benched him as per advice from Bears medical staff


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I think Cutlers a bitch for more reasons than just his knee injury, but if he wanted back in and the medical staff said nope then that's not really on him.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

cutler got his chance to get back in. he got hurt at 4:04 left in the 2nd quarter. he had one drive after. and the drive to open the 3rd quarter.

it's not like he got hurt, and was pulled immediately. he tried to give it a go, and couldn't hack it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

My biggest problem with Cutler was his demeanor on the side lines for the rest of the game. He wasn't involved with helping Collins or Hanie at all. Of course no help would've benefited Collins, since he's a Grade A spare.

Rivers played with a torn ACL throughout the playoffs a few seasons ago. Pretty sure that was when the Patriots were undefeated. Also, Cutler wasn't injured when he missed Hester twice that could've resulted in Bears TDs.

Watching Caleb Hanie almost pull it off was pretty great so I'm glad Cutler never went back in.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> My biggest problem with Cutler was his demeanor on the side lines for the rest of the game. He wasn't involved with helping Collins or Hanie at all. Of course no help would've benefited Collins, since he's a Grade A spare.
> 
> Rivers played with a torn ACL throughout the playoffs a few seasons ago. Pretty sure that was when the Patriots were undefeated. Also, Cutler wasn't injured when he missed Hester twice that could've resulted in Bears TDs.
> 
> Watching Caleb Hanie almost pull it off was pretty great so I'm glad Cutler never went back in.


If Caleb Hanie would have pulled it off it would have been one of the most incredible stories in the history of the NFL.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Cutler seemed like he was just hanging his head the whole time.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HuskyHarris said:


> If Caleb Hanie would have pulled it off it would have been one of the most incredible stories in the history of the NFL.


And he would've owned the city of Chicago for the rest of his life.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

MrMister said:


> My biggest problem with Cutler was his demeanor on the side lines for the rest of the game. He wasn't involved with helping Collins or Hanie at all. Of course no help would've benefited Collins, since he's a Grade A spare.


this has been dubunked today on chicago sports radio. caleb hanie vouched for Jay, and said he was talking to him the entire time he was in, and was very encouraging throughout the half. 

TV cameras don't always show the entire picture, apparently. I wondered the same thing during the live showing of the game. Why isn't Jay talking to Caleb? ...



> Rivers played with a torn ACL throughout the playoffs a few seasons ago. Pretty sure that was when the Patriots were undefeated. Also, Cutler wasn't injured when he missed Hester twice that could've resulted in Bears TDs.


Rivers had to come out though, for that divisonal game. billy volek lead the game-winning drive. and then Rivers had a rather poor game in the AFC title game. Playing through isn't always the best thing for the team. 



> Watching Caleb Hanie almost pull it off was pretty great so I'm glad Cutler never went back in.


49ers should totally trade for Hanie. He cannot be any worse than Alex Smith.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I find it kind of weird that people are actually questioning Culter's toughness when he got sacked 52 times a season and continued to play well throughout the season. No one game is worth a serious career long injury that could have resulted if he kept playing because knowing his oline he would have probably gotten sacked another 5 times. In fact Haine was probably going to be sacked 5 times if he didn't move around the pocket so well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> this has been dubunked today on chicago sports radio. caleb hanie vouched for Jay, and said he was talking to him the entire time he was in, and was very encouraging throughout the half.
> 
> TV cameras don't always show the entire picture, apparently. I wondered the same thing during the live showing of the game. Why isn't Jay talking to Caleb? ...
> 
> ...


This sounds like damage control to me, but I guess we gotta take Hanie's word for it. Cutler still missed Hester twice for what would've been huge plays. His passer rating was around 30. He sucked hard.

The Chargers didn't stand a chance in that game vs. the Patriots anyway, injured Rivers is better than Volek all day. LT was injured that game as well. There are also other instances of players playing with an injury too. Emmitt Smith comes to mind. But then, this is Emmitt Smith.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

exactly. cutler sucked yesterday. why the uproar about him coming out? people are too fickle.

as for playing with injuries, that's a player-by-player situation. so many different situations and players, it's all a crapshoot on who can play with what injury.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

I sat on the Cutler issue for a night and a school day and now I have come to a conclusion...

The man has been sacked an incredible amount of times, lost too many games, and thrown too many interceptions. He has still only missed ONE, yes ONE game. His heart may not always be there when things get rough, but he will always be there and compete. Not to mention, he has diabetes and monitors it during the game. With the whole Santo thing, I have sympathy in that aspect. He has missed one game for a concussion. He is rather tough when you think about it.

I just think he handled it wrong on the sidelines. He was walking around and droopy the whole time. He needs to handle himself differently and assess the situation. The talent is there. Hope he gets better and the Bears have a good draft and get back in the playoffs in 2011.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> exactly. cutler sucked yesterday. why the uproar about him coming out?
> 
> people are too fickle.


Because it's a game that celebrates toughness and vilifies lack of it. Cutler would've been thrown under the bus regardless of him leaving the game. His apparent cowardice or weakness or whatever you wanna call it will always be a bigger deal than his failed play. This is true of all players.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

GD said:


> Not a front runner considering I am not a fan of the Packers or Steelers..
> 
> Jets fans just stop crying. Your team played great, in the end, you weren't good enough to beat the Steelers.


"All Jets fans can suck my cock"

In no way were you implying that they needed to stop crying, instead all you did was insult them for basically no reason.

They lost, their fans get that. There was no fluke. Nothing. Just a team doing what it needed to do.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Because it's a game that celebrates toughness and vilifies lack of it. Cutler would've been thrown under the bus regardless of him leaving the game. His apparent cowardice or weakness or whatever you wanna call it will always be a bigger deal than his failed play. This is true of all players.


It's a no-win situation. Get hurt and leave. Or continue to play, and suck. Either way. Cutler was going to get killed. 

One last thing about this Cutler thing ... how dumb are those players on twitter?

Don't they know there a CBA deal that needs to be reached, and one of the main topics being discussed will be the 18-game schedule. A schedule players oppose because of the injury concern.

Um ... so you don't want 18 games, but you want your fellow player to out and play hurt. Yeah, I'm sure the owners loved seeing that. More fuel for the 18-game schedule fire.


Carson Palmer is available? I'd offer them a 5th rounder, and see if they bite. Worthwhile investment for a 5th round pick.



> I just think he handled it wrong on the sidelines. He was walking around and droopy the whole time. He needs to handle himself differently and assess the situation. The talent is there. Hope he gets better and the Bears have a good draft and get back in the playoffs in 2011.


That's always Jay's demeanor. He always looks like a dope.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's magnified because it's the NFC Championship and they were playing the Packers, their most hated rival by far. It was a HUGE game, and that's an understatement. Words can't describe how big the Championship round is; it was blown up to beyond epic proportions because it was Green Bay vs. Chicago. Cutler hits Hester on those two potential big plays and Cutler might be one of the heroes today. It's a razor's edge. Unfair? There is no question, but these guys are millionaires. I don't have sympathy for them.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

pouncey should be healthy enough to play in 2 weeks. steelers will have one good lineman going into dallas.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm curious. Since I wasn't here yesterday, were any of you Steeler fans sweating the end of that game? From an outsider's (or non homer/fan) perspective, it was never in doubt that the Steelers would win.

Just like I don't doubt they'll win their seventh Super Bowl in two weeks.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

That's the difference between players like Cutler and Greg Jennings, Cutler wouldn't do it for Madden, he didn't put the team on his back.

Couldn't resist sorry.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

MrMister said:


> I'm curious. Since I wasn't here yesterday, were any of you Steeler fans sweating the end of that game? From an outsider's (or non homer/fan) perspective, it was never in doubt that the Steelers would win.
> 
> Just like I don't doubt they'll win their seventh Super Bowl in two weeks.


only time i was worried was when the steelers were at the one b/c i knew a safety was coming


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

to talk about the packers. man, they did look awesome in the first half.

that zone blitz just ATE up the bears. the corners did a tremendous job of disguising, and then attacking on the blitz. 

and the packers offense was hitting that playaction-skinny post all day. Jennings was averaging what, 20 yards a catch? That throw was there all game, and Rodgers was hitting constantly. James Starks had a decent half as well. Great effort on his runs, and he's a lot quicker than he looks.

The second half they looked flat, and after Peppers popped Rodgers in the helmet, he looked off. Give credit to the Bears defense for shutting them out in the second half.

Didn't get to see the Jets/Steelers, so I have no idea how that played out.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

While Jennings did have a big day, the Chicago D made the Packers look pretty average really. Outside that first drive, the Packers got stopped a lot despite Chicago giving them a short field pretty much all day long.

EDIT: Gotta give the Packers D a ton of credit. They won the Packers that game. There is no question. It's the Packers D that has gotten them this far, not Rodgers and the offense. I've been saying this for some time too.



IMPULSE said:


> only time i was worried was when the steelers were at the one b/c i knew a safety was coming


Yeah that just delayed the inevitable win to make it more interesting. I think Ben told the backup center to fuck up so they could let Jets think they had a chance. It made ripping their hearts out by getting those first downs more dramatic. Also it adds to the legend of Pouncey.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Just like I don't doubt they'll win their seventh Super Bowl in two weeks.


betting time.

packers win ... you sport a packers sig for a week.

steelers win ... i sport a cowboys sig for a week.


i thought before yesterday's game, that whoever wins the NFC title game will win the super bowl. i still think that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> betting time.
> 
> packers win ... you sport a packers sig for a week.
> 
> ...


I like this. I agree to your terms. BET IS ON!

One last bit though. Whoever loses and sports the sig, has to be active that week. This should go without saying, but I'll say it anyway. It's only fair.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

fuck. i didn't think you'd add-on that stip. 

just kidding. of course we'll be active. always are.


oh yeah, i probably should have used words like 'all day' and 'all game' when referring to just the first half. hyperboles get the best of me. 

bears totally shut down the packers in the second half. great half from them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I got what you were saying. I just thought the Bears D put forth an epic, heroic performance and it sucks they lost...and not just because I dislike the Packers.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

aaron smith better play in the superbowl


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Lovie Smith and Mike Martz are probably excited that everyone is talking about Cutler.

They should be talking about why Lovie passed up on a 48 yard field goal. Also, why Todd Colilns was the number two starter.

And WTF they called timeout on that 3rd and 4th when the called play looked like it would have worked. 

As for Martz, on that 3rd and 4th ... an end-around to Bennett? Seriously? If you're going to do, at least give it to Hester. But terrible playcall anyway.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Agreed 100% on the 3rd and 4 end around. W. T. F.

They were going to for it on 4th down anyway. The run game was pretty effective with Forte, not stellar, but solid. If you're going to take a chance on a play, do a play action bootleg. I was totally thinking that's what was going to happen after the time out. One of the two plays would be play action bootleg. The end around left me in disbelief. Then the 4th down play didn't really do Hanie any favors either.

The end around totally plays to the Packers D strength...speed. There was no misdirection either with it. It was a totally telegraphed end around from what I remember.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i know exactly what martz was thinking.

"they just saw us do a run up the middle, let's do a fake run up the middle, and a do an end-around to see if we can bust a big play"

as for the 4th down, i dunno why they're looking deep. they still had a T.O and plenty of time. they didn't need to go for 20 yards. Go for 5 yards, and get the first down.

Those last two plays were just baffling. just run up the middle with forte, and look for a quick slant or an out route on tight end. something easy and manageable.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What sucks the most is, like you said, when they called a timeout before that original 3rd and 4, it looked like it was going to be a big run. The hole was huge.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah.. I thought Green Bay had called that timeout. lol It was a forehead slapper, as my dad says. *


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I am loving it, Marvin Lewis on Ochocinco maybe going to Pats




> At the end of the North team’s practice at the Senior Bowl, I wandered over to Bengals coach Marvin Lewis to ask one final question. I wanted to know about his mercurial receiver Chad Ochocinco, who had openly flirted with the Patriots in a Twitter message to me.
> 
> And what Lewis responded was, well, fairly shocking. I asked about how he would fit with the Patriots, and Lewis said this:
> 
> ...


http://www.bostonherald.com/blogs/s...nd-the-patriots-belichicks-smarter-than-that/


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister, to answer your question. I'm not sure I was ever really worried but I was rather anxious in the final drive my the Steelers to kill the clock. Really didn't want them to punt it back to the Jets.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

bill belichick is not taking Ochocinco.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> MrMister, to answer your question. I'm not sure I was ever really worried but I was rather anxious in the final drive my the Steelers to kill the clock. Really didn't want them to punt it back to the Jets.


This team really does remind of the 90s Cowboys, far more than the Patriots of early last decade. They do whatever it takes, play any type of game, and almost always come out on top.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMister thoughts on Aaron Rodgers not dying after the Peppers hit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Disappointment. There's still hope since he'll be facing James Harrison.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

It was a hell of a hit, I aint going to lie I've watched it a few times.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

HAMM how much are you peying Peppers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YYy8O7lBK8&feature=player_embedded
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy5BUK7SY6g&displaywidth=310&displayheight=248


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I would hate calls like that if I was a defender (in the first video). Rodgers running hard up the sideline and steps out of bounds just as you come into the radar. I would have a hard time not running the guy over. Not to mention it would be hard to stop anyway.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Purple Kisses has shown his true colors and is gloating like a true Wisconsin bred ******. Its shameful. They should be culled and incinerated WWII style.

I've declared Julius Peppers a national treasure.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Purple Kisses was an Indianapolis Colts fan as of a couple weeks ago too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He'll probably have a Patriots avatar come October.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I suspect that if the Steelers are going to actually win this game the following must happen:

1. Big Ben will be the MVP of the game, as the offensive line is so banged up, he'll be making a vast majority of his completions with bodies hanging on him, moving out of the pocket and during break down plays.
2. The Man of Troy will have to make a few huge plays in the 2ndary.
3. Mendenhall will run like he did against the Jets
4. Steelers will be able to pressure with the just the front 4, as I suspect the Packers will spread the field on the fast track in Dallas.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's funny that Ben had a QB rating of 35 in yesterdays game....and still won. :lmao *


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's funny that Ben had a QB rating of 35 in yesterdays game....and still won. :lmao *


Honestly I really think that's why W-L records for QB's is an incredibly overblown stat. Football is the ultimate team game.

To me, Big Ben is the best at making something out of nothing after a play has broken down, he can scramble and make an accurate throw or get the yards with his legs, plus he's incredibly strong, so it normally take more than one guy to bring him down. Most importantly, even when shit is going bad, he has the mentality that he can always bring the team back, no matter what. And usually, he can.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Plus he's got that fucking awesome playoff beard.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It was so low because he had 2 INTs. They were both deep in Jets territory though so they weren't able to capitalize off them.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I might be late on this, but I was reading up on current and past players knocking Cutler for not returning to the game because of injury.

Its hilarious that these current players are bad mouthing Cutler for not playing with injury. But, when the players talk about an 18-game season or the Comish, they complain about the league not taking into account injuries. You can't have it both ways.


The players: 

Deion Sanders: didn't you sit out a season because of turf toe?
Darnell Dockett- did you even play?
Michael Irvin- just keep your mouth shut, because of your past alone
Maure Jones-Drew- You sat out in the last couple games that were basically playoff games for your team?
Trent Dilfer- you have no room to talk.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Irvin has played in the most big games of all those guys. He's most qualified to talk.

Dilfer has room to talk. He as an average at best QB on a team with a great defense, much like Cutler in Chicago.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I also believe that some of these current players are kind of jealous. Their sitting on their couch watching the game because their team either lost in the first round or did not make the playoffs at all. Players are doing something they don't like, and that's playing armchair QB


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jealous of what? Possibly pussing out in the biggest game of the year? This makes no sense.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

darnell dockett was beast in his superbowl game


----------



## drob33 (Oct 31, 2009)

All i gotta say about Cutler is like it's been said Rivers played with a torn ACL in the same very conference championship (other conference obviously). Patrick Willis has played with a broken hand and he hasn't been playing for anything important since he's in SF. And I'm not talking cast, it got broken and he stayed in. Ultimately the coaches fucked it up as well by putting in both Collins and Hanie before the 4th quarter so Cutler couldn't have even come back if he wanted too because of the NFL rule.

The thing that was bothering me is the fact he's standing around, biking and what not when they knew it was serious enough to not let him play. And on an fox sports report he didn't have a brace on after the game. You'd think if they knew it was that bad they'd put a brace on it. Like people said, it's the Super Bowl go all out, I don't care how hurt someone is they are a better option then Todd Collins. Who on the season was 6/20 for 32 yards and 4 picks. Anybody can beat out that, Hester would have been more effective at QB then that.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> Yeah, then he injures himself more and can't play in the Super Bowl. Brilliant.


At least he possibly gets his team _to_ the Super Bowl. 

:hmm: 


JM said:


> Some of the posts Cerbs has made in this thread make me question if he's ever played a sport in his life.


Broke my clavicle playing football as an offensive linemen. 

_Finished_ the game. 

I hope this conversation is over now. 



Fuck Cutler.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I know I may have slightly defended him early on by saying Lovie made the call not him, I'd just like to point out that, as a Broncos fan, I hate him myself.

To think Mike Shanahan benched Jake Plummer, far away the best QB we've had since Elway, while we were 7-3(!) to start Cutler, who eventually took us to 9-7 and we missed out on the playoffs.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Cutler is fine, an MCL sprain is no joke. As a Steeler, I don't really give a shit, just my two cents.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

We Are Legion said:


> :hmm:
> 
> Broke my clavicle playing football as an offensive linemen.
> 
> ...


Not really, some of the posts you've made still suggest you've never played a sport in your life. The fact that you have played a sport make your posts even more perplexing.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Why do my posts suggest I've never played a sport? Because I think Cutler is a pussy ass bitch?

Give me a break, JM. I've had physically-demanding jobs for the past 9 years. None as brutal as FOOTBALL clearly, but don't try to make it seem like I don't know anything about injuries because that's not only extremely insulting towards me, but makes you look very ignorant.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Clearly it can't be just because you think Cutler is a coward. Irvin, Sanders, and even Dilfer think he's a puss too.

Where did you play on the offensive line?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Guard and center. Also played defensive end for the first couple years, but all the fucking seniors wanted to play defense, so I got stuck with the fucking O-Line my last year. Didn't play senior year because my clavicle healed crooked.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Offensive line is better than defensive line. More ownage on the offensive side for the most part. I played both right and left tackle, but mostly left tackle. Pulling on a counter is easily one the most fun things anyone can do.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Everyone's body reacts to injuries differently, and to say that as long s you still have all your limbs you should be out there is ignorant. 

I'm not going to get much into this because I don't even really disagree that he should have been out there but don't go saying the game is worth anymore than it is. There is a point where human livelihood takes over. Being able to walk for the rest of your life is worth more than an NFC Championship game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The game is definitely worth more or less depending on the player. Ronnie Lott had his finger amputated on the spot so he could continue playing a game. Obviously a leg is more important than a finger but it's extremely doubtful Cutler would be crippled from continuing to play, especially considering modern technology and knowledge.

As I said earlier though, it's better that Cutler did come out of the game. He was awful. Caleb Hanie was their only hope offensively.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yes, it depends on the situation, the injury, the game etc etc.

Like I said, not really saying he shouldn't have been in there but there is a point where someone shouldn't be out there in an NFC championship game long before losing limbs. I would have pulled him for sucking ass long before I pulled him for the injury but yeah.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Eh, in my reading of Cerbs's posts he uses hyperbole a lot. Whether it's intentional or not is up to interpretation. I'd agree it's pretty dumb if he was completely serious. I doubt he was though.

On another note, I wonder if Rodgers has had any Harrison/Polamalu nightmares yet.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He may have been joking in that post but regardless he went way overboard, mainly about the level of importance of the game.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

The Steelers should be having BJ RAJI nightmares.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

matthew stafford got called a china doll by his own teammate. collins quy also got hurt in the packers game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah Ben won't fall for a NT dropping back in coverage on a zone blitz.

If Rodgers isn't spending every hour/minute/second trying to find ways to beat the Steelers D he's already lost.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Woodley/Timmons are nightmares, Polamalu and Harrison are night terrors.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

BJ Raji is a beast of a man. and he's coming for you, Steelers.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Eh, in my reading of Cerbs's posts he uses hyperbole a lot. Whether it's intentional or not is up to interpretation. I'd agree it's pretty dumb if he was completely serious. I doubt he was though.


Glad at least someone here doesn't take everything completely literally.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Kidding or not on that remark isn't really important. You still pretty much said a playoff football game is worth risking serious injury that will greatly affect the rest of your life. Examples, being able to walk/pick up your kids etc. You gave it that kind of importance.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

B.J. Raji is going to emulate James Harrison's 100 yard pick-6, only he'll require no blocks, he'll just run forward.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HuskyHarris said:


> B.J. Raji is going to emulate James Harrison's 100 yard pick-6, only he'll require no blocks, he'll just run forward.


It'll be like Tecmo Bowl and Steelers trying to tackle him will fly 20 yards in the air when they touch him.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

A sprained MCL is not a life-threatening injury. And you're exaggerating the likelihood of it's long-term effects by putting weight on it off-and-on for a measly hour and a half.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Dude, I'm not talking about that injury, I'm speaking generally which is what you were doing when talking about how important the game is and what people should be willing to play through. I already said Cutler should have played...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It doesn't get much more important than the Championship round though. Surely you'd agree JM.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Obviously yes. But there's still things not worth risking.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The NFL is full of players that will take these risks for that round. The desperation and finality of that round trumps even the Super Bowl.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Someone shouldn't be ridiculed for not though. Again, not talking about Cutler...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Shock said:


> The Steelers should be having BJ RAJI nightmares.


Yeah I wouldn't want that fat sweaty sack of shit near me either, i'm sure he smells like a 300 lb womans vagina in a heatwave since its a prerequesite for living in Wisconsin.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Eh, in my reading of Cerbs's posts he uses hyperbole a lot. Whether it's intentional or not is up to interpretation. I'd agree it's pretty dumb if he was completely serious. I doubt he was though.
> 
> On another note, I wonder if Rodgers has had any Harrison/Polamalu nightmares yet.


Probably the same amount of nightmare's Ben's having about ben's having about Matthews and Woodson.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

BJ Raji hype is lulz. Had he not had that pick six, nobody would give two shits about him right now, regardless of how well he was playing.

And for the record, we have a pretty kickass nose tackle as well.

Also, @Mister for your post a day or so ago about us Steelers fans being ignorant or whatever ... our team gets so much hate that we have every right to rub it in people's faces when we win. I still don't understand why people chirp a team that is known for winning since it usually doesn't end up well for you in the end.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WTF are you talking about?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It was Perfect Poster, not MrMister, DH.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Wasn't it you who made a post the other day? I'll go find it.

Edit: Whoops, sorry Mister :$ <3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I make way too many posts per day actually. I didn't call Steelers fans ignorant though. Annoying and arrogant maybe, but not ignorant.

edit: I did ask if Steelers fans here were sweating the Jets "comeback". It was obvious to me that Steelers had that shit in bad the whole way. They just wanted to make it interesting for the audience.

edit2: np DH ya filthy Steelers fan.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Everyone tells us our QB is a rapist and how we're going to lose. We're actually pretty humble, it's just that other people just don't know how to stay quiet (Cerbs comes to mind right away).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He basically said we're arrogant and we say every other team sucks. Which I'm pretty sure none of us have ever said.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's really just more annoying that the Steelers find ways to win in any way possible more than you guys or any Steeler fans being annoying. It's jealousy really. I've admitted tons of times here of being jealous of the Steelers franchise. I love the way they play the game.


----------



## wcw4life2006 (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm not gonna say anything bad about the steelers, but for the SuperBowl i'm with the Packers....seen enough Steelers win it all...you guys made i two years ago


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

DH said:


> Everyone tells us our QB is a rapist *and how we're going to lose*. We're actually pretty humble, it's just that other people just don't know how to stay quiet (*Cerbs comes to mind right away*).





JM said:


> *He basically said we're arrogant and we say every other team sucks. Which I'm pretty sure none of us have ever said*.


Excuse me? I've never said either of these things. 

I think you both need to quit putting words in my fucking mouth. I don't like the Steelers and I make no bones about it. But don't make it seem like I have an issue with their fans because I don't. Yeah I've taken a cheap shot at Ben a few times for the rape shit, but who hasn't? I'm entitled to hate on whatever team I damn well please _just like everyone else_. And if you two assholes can't handle a little trash talking, then get the fuck off the internet. 

Fucking idiots.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ummmm I was talking about Perfect Poster and I wouldn't suggest flaming or you'll be gone just like you want Feech gone. You should know that.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Well maybe you should fucking specify next time considering you said that directly after a post that was directed at me. 

And DH's post _was_ idiotic. Almost as idiotic as that assumption you made about me earlier because of _an opinion_ I had about a fucking football player. If you don't want me getting personal, DO NOT get fucking personal with me.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Lulz man, you and your over agressive posting. This is all just friendly discussion to me. 

It's not exactly complicated. The previous post I said it was Perfect Poster and not MrMister and the next post I said exactly what he said. And I still stand by my point made in our previous discussion. Get your panties out of a bunch and calm down. Don't give me ultimatums either if you flame you get the consequences of that, just like everyone else.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I wasn't just referring to fans on here, tbf. My bro's a Steelers fan, and he's quite arrogant all the time when they win. After he bandwagoned to them from the Lions (the team that I cheer for (as if you guys didn't know :side) I just can't stand watching a Steelers game with him. It's a completely different animal with him.

Plus, there are ignorant fans on other sites I visit. This one is actually the calmest of the bunch, although guys have their moments of annoyance (which can be characterised with 99% of sport fans).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I was just repeating what you said as someone else was being accused of it. Wasn't meaning to call you out on it or something. I responded when it happened anyway. All teams have their share of annoying fans though.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...trage-about-death-threats?module=HP_headlines

MJD has been getting death threats for his opinion on Jay Cutler sitting out the rest of the Packers game, which is just ridiculous.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Shock said:


> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...trage-about-death-threats?module=HP_headlines
> 
> MJD has been getting death threats for his opinion on Jay Cutler sitting out the rest of the Packers game, which is just ridiculous.


He makes a great point about society being backwards.

One NFL player slags off another NFL player, people are interested.

NFL Player receives death-threats, people aren't as interested. 

Pathetic.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's not like anyone could kill POCKET HERCALEES!!! anyway.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MJD really is an example of what playing with an injury does too. Jones-Drew had to have surgery on his knee because he didn't rest the knee when the injury occurred. Instead he missed the two most import games of the year and had to have off-season surgery.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He was fucked up all year. He was going to need surgery anyway. It's amazing what he did as gimpy as he was.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It was worsened immensely. I read an article about how playing on it all year lead to bones rubbing at the back of his knee which means further and more intense surgeries. Running backs really shouldn't be that quick to mess around seeing guys go from hero to zero in a matter of a season due to intense surgeries.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well yeah if you play on an injury it's going to get worse. He was a huge reason the Jags stayed in contention as long as they did. He sacrificed his well being for the team. This is what some men do.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Unfortunately for them he missed the two most important games of the year.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Didn't help they also were missing Garard.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> Unfortunately for them he missed the two most important games of the year.


True, but they would've never been in the position they were in without him playing through his injuries.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister said:


> True, but they would've never been in the position they were in without him playing through his injuries.


Yeah it's true. They could have worked to preserve him tho. The Titans game comes to mind. The success they were having running the ball (not just him) he didn't need to run the ball over 30 times. It's just wear and tear. He ran over 25 times against Dallas too in a game that wasn't close. 

I guess running back's having a 5 or less year shelf life is just what you can expect now. The quality of backs now just seems to be a dime a dozen though, for a _good enough_ back. Use them while you got them and just go to someone else after 5 years when their legs just don't work as well.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

zack follett should win a nfl award for his fight against the devil


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I am now a big fan of the Z


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

listens to christian rap and channels his inner daniel by entering the lion's cage


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Woodson wrote "See you at the white house. Go Packers". Indeed he will.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

THEM FIGHTING WORDS ACTIONS(?)


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Woodson's only speaking the truth.

http://blogs.suntimes.com/bears/2011/01/julius_peppers_fined_10000_for.html

Peppers has been fined $10,000 for the hit on Rodgers in the game last Sunday. And rightly so


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I hope James Harrison doesn't show up at the White House again.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Head coach Jeff Fisher, who had one year left on his contract, reportedly is out in Tennessee.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So there goes the longest tenured head coach and Tennessee's only head coach for that matter.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey Tennesse Brad Childress is available.

Rodgers is a ****** and so are his fans. I'm glad he got jacked last weekend.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

U jelly of A-Rod McQueen?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah I hate his fans. He's actually a pretty talented guy, but he represents an evil organization. His fans are a bunch of ******* though.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Patriots fans are bigger ******* than Packer fans tbh.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Patriots fans think their franchise is among the legendary teams but it isn't.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't live on the East Coast so Pats fans don't bother me other than the obvious bandwaggoning Pats fans. Packers fans are a bunch of cocky sacks of shit though.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

^^Exactly, there team only started mattering in 2001 before that they had the same historical relevance as a team like the Falcons.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

pouncey broke his fucking foot


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So he can't play in the Super Bowl. That's a major blow. Bad news.

IMPULSE what were talking about with that "inner daniel" fighting the devil stuff? Sounds pretty hilarious.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

http://vimeo.com/9999689

zack in the lions cage

http://vimeo.com/19189004

zack's apology for calling matthew stafford a china doll


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

IMPULSE said:


> pouncey broke his fucking foot


Damn it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Zach Follett is hilarious. Or a legit fucking nutcase.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What I learned from Zack Follet: Satan's Twitter name is Tom...


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i appreciate his dedication to his sunday service


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm quite shocked this guy is white. His ebonics per minute ratio is pretty high.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

his comments on his quarterback are a spirtual war. i can see why the lions organization is fucked.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

If you want to shut a Patriots fan up, ask them who the qb was before Tom Brady. I have done this experiment and so far, it has been quite successful.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Drew Bledsoe.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Who?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

-Mystery- who was the Steelers QB before Big Ben?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> -Mystery- who was the Steelers QB before Big Ben?


XFL MVP, Tommy Maddox. The God.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Who was the Steelers QB in their only Super Bowl loss?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I actually don't know that one.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

That ****** Neil O'Donnell. Cock sucker.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He should've won MVP for Dallas that game.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

If I was older than 5 years old at the time, I would have killed him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well he's gotta be pretty old. You can do it now.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Not worth it anymore. We've seen brighter days in Pittsburgh so it eases the pain a bit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Good point. Pittsburgh has stayed strong while Dallas...well...yeah.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Also, O'Donnell was on the "ONE YARD SHORT" Titans team. Serves him right.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao

Too bad you aren't from Chicago who has an awesome history of QB's since i've been alive. :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm sure that had to be O'Donnell's fault somehow too.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Chicago_Bears_starting_quarterbacks


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I heard somewhere recently that Aaron Rodgers has eclipsed one of O'Donnel's records for average number of INTs per 100 passes or something like that. Two bad the fucker threw 2 in one half to fuck us over.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuckin all-star list there son.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Why the fuck did they have 4 starting QBs in 2004? :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Because they were all awful.

Actually Kordell Stewart was decent but not at the point he joined the Bears.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Drew Bledsoe.


Lots of Pats fans don't even know that. They are just frontrunners.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

SLASH.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I forgot he was actually good at one point after the time he spent in Chicago.

He was a stepping stone for Future HoF'er Rex Grossman though.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The ultimate utility player.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Was there anything SLASH couldn't do?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Win with The Bears in 2003 or whatever fucking year it was.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I never said he was a miracle worker.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fair enough. That would be as big of a miracle as a Minnesota team not choking in the postseason.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

The Twins have a soft spot in my heart. Wish they'd do something one of these years.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Did someone say he wasn't a miracle worker?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I remember i was watching NFL's greatest games once and it was the Colts vs Steelers AFC title game and he was a damn WR, talk about a utility player.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He was an awful NFL QB. Never should've been a full time starter. It ruined him.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

TKOK™ said:


> I remember i was watching NFL's greatest games once and it was the Colts vs Steelers AFC title game and he was a damn WR, talk about a utility player.


He was a running back too. And a punter on various occasions.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

What do you mean by ruined him MrMister, lol.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> He was an awful NFL QB. Never should've been a full time starter. It ruined him.


he was decent at best. Didn't they make a couple AFC title games with him as the qb? If Pittsburgh would have had a good qb maybe they would have even more superbowls than they already do.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> What do you mean by ruined him MrMister, lol.


He sucked. Did you see him play? He was an awful full time starter. Sure he was great coming in now and then and running certain plays, but he wasn't a legit starter. This is common knowledge.

I mean he wasn't Tarvaris Jackson bad, but he wasn't good.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Sure he was average to bad, what do you mean ruined him though? Don't understand the choice of words that's all. Like he would have been more regarded if they used him situationally?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> The Twins have a soft spot in my heart. Wish they'd do something one of these years.


Jim Thome is pretty awesome. Fan of that guy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I mean he could have had a really solid career as a WR/slot/punt returner/part time QB....SLASH! Once he was "elevated" to QB he lost all that magic. He was playing out of position. All that talent wasted.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ok ya, I understand. Basically edited that into my post while you were typing lol.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I didn't mean to imply he wasn't an amazing player because the dude was. He just wasn't a starting QB at all.

edit: Oh and LOL @ the Bears QBs. Chicago is seriously cursed. Kyle Orton is the best they've had since Jim McMahon.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah I gotcha, I didn't think you meant that, wasn't sure what you meant lol.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

My Superbowl predictions Green Bay wins in a blow out. Sorry Pittsburgh fans just a feeling I got.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

The defense (with all the experience in the world) that only allows 14.5 points a game is just gonna collapse on the biggest stage? Nah.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> My Superbowl predictions Green Bay wins in a blow out. Sorry Pittsburgh fans just a feeling I got.


tom jackson would be happy w/ your prediction


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> My Superbowl predictions Green Bay wins in a blow out. Sorry Pittsburgh fans just a feeling I got.


Your predictions don't come true very often do they? Then again Peter King predicted this Super Bowl match up and he's never right either.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

he changed his steelers pick to the patriots


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LOL...so he was wrong again.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Packers are a fairly sizable outright favourite right now according to betting odds.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think it's just to get action for Green Bay. If the Steelers were the favorite, everyone would bet on them and Vegas isn't in the business of losing money. They want the money split, and having Green Bay the favorite does this better than Pittsburgh being the favorite.

What's the spread that you're seeing. I'm seeing Packers by 2.5. That's practically a push.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

We Are Legion said:


> Well maybe you should fucking specify next time considering you said that directly after a post that was directed at me.
> 
> And DH's post _was_ idiotic. Almost as idiotic as that assumption you made about me earlier because of _an opinion_ I had about a fucking football player. If you don't want me getting personal, DO NOT get fucking personal with me.


:lmao

Calm down. 



Shock said:


> Woodson's only speaking the truth.
> 
> http://blogs.suntimes.com/bears/2011/01/julius_peppers_fined_10000_for.html
> 
> Peppers has been fined $10,000 for the hit on Rodgers in the game last Sunday. And rightly so


 OMG. Poor Rodgers! Now let's wipe his ass because he's not old enough to do it himself 

But fair say, the hit was illegal. But Rodgers is a mobile quarterback so surely he's more accustomed to shit like that happening.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister said:


> I think it's just to get action for Green Bay. If the Steelers were the favorite, everyone would bet on them and Vegas isn't in the business of losing money. They want the money split, and having Green Bay the favorite does this better than Pittsburgh being the favorite.
> 
> What's the spread that you're seeing. I'm seeing Packers by 2.5. That's practically a push.


Yeah that's what I saw on the Vegas sites. Main fractional odds have the Packers at 20/29 or something though, I was expecting it to be pretty much evens.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

DH said:


> :lmao
> 
> Calm down.


Big talk from someone who gets butthurt every time someone disses the Steelers.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

pouncey roller coaster is now at 50/50 shot of him playing


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Aaron Smith is questionable as well. Same old story for him.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Anyone gonna watch the PRO Bowl, until the Rumble starts.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I never watch the Pro Bowl. Football that doesn't count just isn't football.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Good thing you didn't see the pre-game concert. It was retarded.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Like fans at Packers games.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

guess I'll keep the Prololol Bowl up in the background

such a joke of a game


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL @ all the rules.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Pro Bowl is the biggest waste of time ever..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> LOL @ all the rules.


The rules are all fucked up because the game doesn't count. There's no reason for anyone to play full speed and there's definitely no reason for anyone to get injured this game. This is why the Pro Bowl sucks. It really exists just to give these players a Hawaiian vacation.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Its kind of weird seeing Billick smiling.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fuckin BLOWOUT!


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> Its kind of weird seeing Billick smiling.


Billick smiles. Did you mean Belichick?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah I ment Belichick, I was watching Baltimore Ravens America's Game and they said Brian Billick and that name was stuck in my head.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

brian billick is an entertaining guy


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jamaal Charles Put the team on his back on that drive.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Palumalu was named the Defensive player of the year.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

^Polamalu.

Well deserved [/homer].


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

All the big plays won him the award. Close vote though.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm glad matthews didn't win


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Kinda surprised Harrison was third given all the fines he got.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

IMPULSE said:


> i'm glad matthews didn't win


Matthews doesn't even come close to impacting the game like Polamalu does.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Plus Matthews has faggoty looking hair in comparison and his name is Clay.

What a fucking ******.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Still think Ed Reed should have won.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He only played 10 games. Probably wasn't even eligible. Not sure what the rules are.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

8 INTs in those 10 games, I'm pretty sure he deserved more than one vote.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

One vote, so I guess he is eligible. Even with the INTs it would be a major uphill battle for him. There's more they consider other than one stat line.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Like Troy, Reed makes that whole secondary. Without Reed back there it makes the Ravens' secondary a whole lot worse. Not saying he deserved the award more than Troy, but I do think he deserved more than one vote.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The 10 games was a major factor I'm sure.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

I know but still 8 interceptions in 10 games is ridiculous. I mean if he played all of the games how many would he have had 13 or 14?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I like Matthews and Polamalu. They are both beasts on defenses. You can tell by the votes how difficult it was to choose between the two. I would have liked to see Matthews win, but the most important trophy is up for grabs this Sunday. I rather get a ring then Defensive POY.

Yeah, I think if Ed Reed played the full season or even played 2 or so more games, imo, should have been top contender or even winner.Hell, I thought Terrell Suggs and Haloti Ngata had amazing years too.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

james harrison should have won or at least been second. harrison numbers > matthews. if ed reed made a season defining play he would have gotten more votes. in my opinion if ed reed plays full season his INT numbers go down.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Vote shouldn't have been that close. Polamalu was far and away the better player.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Suh should've received a vote...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He keeps improving he'll dominate this award for a few years.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

Tom Brady won AP Offensive Player of the Year. 

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...dd-up-to-another-ap-honor?module=HP_headlines


----------



## taz2018 (Apr 15, 2003)

Skill said:


> Tom Brady won AP Offensive Player of the Year.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...dd-up-to-another-ap-honor?module=HP_headlines


What makes me sick is they said that Belichek would probably get Coach of the Year....FOR WHAT!!!! McCarthy deserves it, not spygate hoodie.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Skill said:


> Tom Brady won AP Offensive Player of the Year.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...dd-up-to-another-ap-honor?module=HP_headlines


Well Vick just got robbed. This is a terrible selection, he is already a lock for MVP.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Well Vick just got robbed. This is a terrible selection, he is already a lock for MVP.


No he didn't. Brady was the better quarterback the entire year by far.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

taz2018 said:


> What makes me sick is they said that Belichek would probably get Coach of the Year....FOR WHAT!!!! McCarthy deserves it, not spygate hoodie.


We discussed this a week ago. McCarthy shouldn't even be a finalist. They were the superbowl favourite and barely made the playoffs. Sure they are in the Superbowl but I'm pretty sure coach of the year is decided based on the regular season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> No he didn't. Brady was the better quarterback the entire year by far.


This award isn't for just what a QB does with his passing, that's what the MVP award is for.

In 12 games, well 111 and a half, he scored 21 passing TDs and had 3000 passing yards with a 100 QB rating and 9 rushing TDs with 680 yards. IMO, he should have cleary won.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Vick should have won OPOTY and MVP.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I agree, but with this vote alone there is no chance in hell that's happening.

Everybody always says that Brady did a lot with shit receivers, well his receivers run their routes really well, they don't drop the ball, and they continue to run grea after catching the ball. What more can you ask from receivers?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...-the-year-for-third-time?module=breaking_news


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Raheem Morris should have won. 3-13 to 10-6 and barely missing the playoffs. 5 of those 6 losses came against playoff teams.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Morris was clearly robbed of this. Shame. It would be nice to the Bucs beat the Pats in the Super Bowl soon.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

agree brady and bellichick were the best


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Explain how 3-13 to 10-6 doesn't warrant COTY?


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

-Mystery- said:


> Explain how 3-13 to 10-6 doesn't warrant COTY?


Cause they didn't go 14-2 and make to the playoffs in a WEAK NFC.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Pats improved by 2 wins and the Bucs improved by 7. You do the math.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bucs came out of nowhere too. The Pats were figured to be in the playoff hunt at worst.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> Explain how 3-13 to 10-6 doesn't warrant COTY?


Bill Bellichick would have won if he did that too


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

But he didn't do that so what's your point?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

reputation and name value goes a long way. same reason eminems last few albums were successful


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> Raheem Morris should have won. 3-13 to 10-6 and barely missing the playoffs. 5 of those 6 losses came against playoff teams.


or Todd Haley, just about had the same difference in wins.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Name value should be irrelevant. Terrible argument.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

should


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Not when your team is only improving by 2 wins.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

you didn't understand my last post RIP


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I understand you were trolling, but decided not to give you the time of day.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Not surprised, they let Moss go and still became the best team in football (Voting is done before playoffs) when they weren't expected to win their division.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The Imperfect said:


> Cause they didn't go 14-2 and make to the playoffs in a WEAK NFC.


Weak NFC doesn't matter when you're playing in a STRONG division. Falcons and Saints aren't exactly easy to win against, well unless you're the Seahawks against the Saints.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

-Mystery- said:


> I understand you were trolling, but decided not to give you the time of day.


I don't really think he was trolling. He was just stating that BB would have won in both situations because NFL likes respecting the bigger names with awards. They shouldn't. But they do.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

But they don't really. Marvin Lewis, Mike Smith, Sean Payton, Lovie Smith, Dick Jauron, and Jim Haslett aren't really big names. Sean Payton is only one there to win a Super Bowl as a head coach, but he won COTY in 2006, before he won the Super Bowl. Not sure about Haslett, but all those guys did lead their team to the playoffs. That's a big sticking point. Looking back all the way to 1990, Jimmy Johnson is the only one that I know for a fact didn't get his team to the playoffs, but in 1990 the Cowboys were coming off 1-15 in 89.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I wasn't agreeing with him. I'd have to look (at all the awards, not just COTY). I was just stating that it seemed like a fair opinion/argument and not just trolling. As far as coaches in the league now though, several of those guys I would consider big (well known) names among the current coaches. They may not have been when they won the awards though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

My point is more that head coaches almost always need to have made the playoffs rather than any given coach wins on his reputation. Those guys I listed were definitely not big names when they won COTY.

I still say Raheem Morris should've won and those 14~ votes he got agree with me. This isn't to say Belichick didn't do a good job, he always does. He's one of the greatest coaches in NFL history, but that's not really a hot sports opinion.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Your point I would consider correct, yes.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Allow me to light up everybody's day...










HE'S READY TO WIN.​


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Poor guy is gonna take such an ass whooping.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Super Bowls are rarely blowouts these days. Off the top of my head Tampa Bay over Oakland was the last blowout I can remember. Most likely this will be a close game.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I can use a Steelers blow out because I nearly had a heart attack during the Jets game. My young heart can't handle another close game, especially one of this magnitude.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well if the last two Steelers Super Bowls are any indication, you might not survive this one.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Super Bowls are rarely blowouts these days. Off the top of my head Tampa Bay over Oakland was the last blowout I can remember. Most likely this will be a close game.


Yeah that and the Ravens/Giants one in 200 are the only two that were quite uncompetitive since the turn of the century.

Bradford and Suh won OROTY and DROTY, respectively. No complaints or surprises on either of them. Especially offense, where the skill position players have lacked. I didn't see the voting on either, but I'd be surprised if Pouncey wasn't 2nd on OROTY and if McCourty didn't receive a vote.

Today it's MVP and Comeback POTY, so might as well save their breath and hand the awards to Brady and Vick right now.

Now, onto the Super Bowl, which I think is the most intriging and most evenly matched game I'll have ever seen (started watching around 2000-2001). In the end, if Green Bay spreads them out 4 wide (which they should since they have the depth to do so) and throws like crazy, I like their chances. If you really wanna run, a swing pass to the outside is just as effective as a run, since that takes some of those linebackers away and you don't have to try and get through them. I don't think Pittsburgh secondary can hold up and stop them for four quarters if Rodgers makes 40+ throws.

However, if Pittsburgh can maintain balance, get Mendenhall going early, and keep Rodgers off the field, they have a good shot. Big Ben has to make big throws, but I think GB's secondary is off the charts with Shields, Williams, Woodson, and Collins all being great pass defenders. It's really tough to give one team a clear advantage here, but I guess my prediction is:



Spoiler: prediction



Christina Aguleria's National Anthem is >1:54
Brett Favre will be mentioned more then 2.5 times
There'll be < 45 seconds when Gatorade is dumped
That Gatorade will be clear water
A Steeler won't do Rodger's title belt taunt
A Packer will do a Lambeau Leap
A punt won't hit the scoreboard
The game will get over a 46 rating



:side:



Spoiler: prediction



Green Bay 30, Pittsburgh 24
Aaron Rodgers - MVP


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Clay Matthews is in Texas somewhere eating garbage out of a dumpster because he's trash.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't think Ben has to make big throw for them to win. Not deep bombs or anything anyway. They need to do what they do best, cover 80 yards in about 9 minutes and take 7 first downs to do it.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Steelers best bet might be to do quick Wide Receiver Screens (maybe some to Mendenhall) and do the "Dink and Dunk" like the Pats do.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd stuff my pads with garbage and throw it on the field to distract Clay Matthews.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

steelers should forfeit. there is no possible formula to beat a 10-6 team who has a god quarterback.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Tom Brady is on the Patriots.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

aaron rodges is jesus christ then


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah he's fucking garbage. (actually he is pretty good but hate him via association)


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

packers also have this defense that no team can overcome and the best wr corps of all time


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No. Mendenhall is going to expose the defense tommorow.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

best argument i've heard is that the fast track only benefits the packers offense


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

IMP being sarcastic? Big surprise.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> No. Mendenhall is going to expose the defense tommorow.


their gods against the run even though they were are ranked 18th. i'm glad the pouncey roller coaster is finally over.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I just got trolled because real Packers fans are that stupid. :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

IMPULSE said:


> packers also have this defense that no team can overcome and the best wr corps of all time


Are people really saying that Packers are the 85 Bears or the 00 Ravens?

I've avoided the hype for this Super Bowl. The Packers D is the reason they're here though. That and Cutler couldn't hit an open Hester twice.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMister, agree or disagree: Clay Matthews eats garbage.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Agree. There's a lot of garbage to eat in Arlington so I hope he eventually leaves...in defeat of course.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah, Uh-huh, You know what it is, Errything I do, I do it big, Yeah, Uh-huh.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

TeaZy you're favourite sports teams suggest to me that you're a band-wagoner...

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/9000681-post115.html

:side:


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Congrats to the 2011 Pro Football Hall of Fame Class. 

Deion Sanders
Marshall Faulk
Shannon Sharpe
Richard Dent
Chris Hanburger
Les Richter
Ed Sabol- founder of NFL Films

I'm really surprised that Cris Carter missed out again this year. He really struck me as a first-ballot pick when he first became eligible. 

The one I really like is Sabol. For those who may not be familiar, NFL Films has revolutionized not only the way football is seen, but television in general. It is one reason the NFL is the top sport in America right now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Carter will be in at some point. It's a sure thing. Glad to see Richard Dent get in since he was one of the best DE's of his era.

Also good to see the voters agree with me that Sanders and Faulk are first ballot players. It's not like this opinion is revolutionary though. Both were the best at their position for a few years and Sanders is arguably the most versatile player of the modern era.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Faulk is one of the best all-purpose backs ever. He could either run a TD for 90 yds or catch one for 90. 

Deion, while I thought of him as an arrogant punk, was without question a premiere shutdown corner. Teams just wouldn't throw anywhere near his area of the field.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Deion was a threat as a punt returner too and is one of the best ever at that as well. He didn't do it full time because he was too valuable on defense.

And yeah, Faulk made that Rams "Greatest Show on Turf" possible.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*SUPERBOWL SUNDAY*


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Psyched for this. Just a quick question for Packers/Steelers fans, how do you feel right now?

I remember when Everton got to the FA Cup final, I was shaking like a leaf all day, y'all nervous?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Glad Dent and Faulk are in the HOF too, extremely deserved.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Well it's the Steelers third Superbowl in the last 6 years but EVERY SUPERBOWL is special though so Steelers fans certainly don't (shouldn't) take it for granted because who knows when we'll get to another. I'm excited mostly. Hoping they play their best.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ready to watch The Steelers take out the trash.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Bettis got snubbed from the HOF. *******.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WHAT!? The BUS was the reason I first became a Steelers fan.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

Curtis Martin got robbed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Irvin got snubbed for a few years too. I pissed and moaned every year.

Bettis and Martin are definitely in soon. Not to worry.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

I have to say this is the first time in awhile I'm pretty jacked on the Super Bowl for football's sake, because both team's have the two best defenses in the league and have the offensive firepower to back it up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HuskyHarris said:


> Psyched for this. Just a quick question for Packers/Steelers fans, how do you feel right now?
> 
> I remember when Everton got to the FA Cup final, I was shaking like a leaf all day, y'all nervous?


I'm already nervous/anxious and I hate both of these teams. Actually I don't hate the Steelers. I have a deep respect for the team as a whole, especially this current Steelers team. As a Cowboys fan we have a history with them. It's gotta be the biggest rivalry between two teams from different conferences.

Anyway, Go Steelers! (the only way I'd ever say that is if they were playing the Eagles or Packers. yep I hate those two more than the Giants and Redskins. Jerry Kramer was offsides dammit.)


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> Bettis got snubbed from the HOF. *******.


did the bucs qb also deserve mvp


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

DIAMOND DALLAS TRASH said:


> did the bucs qb also deserve mvp


yeah because he is so good he led them to a 10-6 record and the playoffs SRYSLY REMEMBER HOW BAD THEY WERE BEFORE THE FREEMAN


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

DIAMOND DALLAS TRASH said:


> did the bucs qb also deserve mvp


Nah, I thought Vick did though.

The Pats can win all the regular season awards they want because it means fuck all in the end. The Steelers are winning it all.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

This is a really easy pick for me, Green Bay all the way!!

With the Steelers Center injured, that's going to be huge! I know Donald Driver is probable but that's probable and will appear in some part of the game and so will Clifton if he some how doesn't start.

I have Packers winning 35-28. I have a pretty damn good feeling about this game!


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

So how long is the Superbowl? 

Have a feeling I will be missing the whole thing


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's around 4 hours counting pre-game and halftime stuff.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Don't they take more commercial breaks than usual as well?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Ah crap, well then work got in the way of that game 

Always miss the good american stuff.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> Don't they take more commercial breaks than usual as well?


:lmao

Yes, if that's even possible. Tons of commercial breaks.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

I like the Packers tonight 24-20. Rodgers will tourch the Steelers cb's and the Packers D Line will handle the Steelers depleted o-line.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Packers better win!


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

RKO920 said:


> I like the Packers tonight 24-20. Rodgers will tourch the Steelers cb's and the Packers D Line will handle the Steelers depleted o-line.


Rodgers couldn't even torch a statistically worse Bears secondary outside of the first 2 drives.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bears secondary is underrated. Charles Tillman is one of the best corners in the league. It's too bad Tommie Harris disappeared these last few years. If he still played at a high level, Chicago might've had the best D in the NFL.

I think the Steeler secondary is underrated too. Stats don't tell the whole story.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

As a Bears fan I just hope this is a good game. Not cheering for either team, Packers are the rivals and I don't like the Steelers.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Coverage has started on BBC One, psyched for this


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

really looking forward to this game


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Aaron Rodgers to win his first ring tonight.

Fuck the Steelers.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm not a fan of either team but I'm going to root for the Packers. There's too many players on the Steelers I can't stand.



MrMister said:


> :lmao
> 
> Yes, if that's even possible. Tons of commercial breaks.


At least there's more of a variety rather than seeing the same truck commercial over and over and over again.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

At least you guys get good commercials, Canada has terrible commercials that they re-run over and over.

Let's go Packers, don't let the Steelers get another ring.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

True ADR LaVey. That Mellencamp truck commercial almost drove me to kill babies.

This is our country...


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMister said:


> True ADR LaVey. That Mellencamp truck commercial almost drove me to kill babies.
> 
> This is our country...


The Ford F150 commercial does the same thing to me.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

Can you imagine how amazing it must feel to run out onto that field after they announce your team? The crowd seems pretty quite though....probably just shitty micing by FOX.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Not a fan of either team , didn't bet on either team. So I don't really care.... go Pack I guess


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Imperfect said:


> Can you imagine how amazing it must feel to run out onto that field after they announce your team? The crowd seems pretty quite though....probably just shitty micing by FOX.


That stadium is never loud really. I think the acoustics are fucked up since it's so damn big, but Dallas fans are pretty shitty overall when it comes to cheering. It's embarrassing really.

Of course not many Dallas fans are there for this game I wouldn't think.


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Aguilera looked like shit.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

She's getting old man


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

Really hoping Packers can pull this one out


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Good start for the Packers' defense.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

She'd still get it


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

Don.Corleone said:


> Aguilera looked like shit.


agreed. She really looks bad


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I love how the superbowl is going on and you guys are talking about Aguilera lol.

Packers were lucky to not turn the ball over there.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Fuck the Black Eyed Peas 

Only way I'd watch their halftime show is if they promised to die during it


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

This is the first year I get to see the good commercials and I'm enjoying it thus far.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

packers aren't doing too great 

DH, how are you seeing the good ones?


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

The Who played last year didnt they?
They go from The Who to this BEP shite


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Hiplop™ said:


> packers aren't doing too great
> 
> DH, how are you seeing the good ones?


Digital Cable


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

FUCK YES


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Packers strike 1st

woot


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

TOUCHDOWN FOR GREENBAY <3


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ANOTHER TOUCHDOWN.. GREEN BAY HAS GOT THIS IN THE BAG


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Excellent throw, Rapethisberger.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Damn it should of bet on the Packers


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah, as a Ravens fan: don't count out the Steelers.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Packers offense won't choke this away like the Ravens did.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Charmqn said:


> yeah, as a Ravens fan: don't count out the Steelers.


Packers fans don't seem to be too familiar with us.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

These 5 mins breaks every 5 mins are killing me


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Green bay ftw


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

lol i need to get a gif of that german suplex


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Charmqn said:


> yeah, as a Ravens fan: don't count out the Steelers.


Ravens had three turnovers starting the second half and gave the Steelers incredible field position. I don't see that happening with the Packers.

This game isn't even close to over though.


----------



## Big Fat Sean (Dec 11, 2010)

Unders looking good.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Big Ben is doing bad throws resulting in these picks. Throw it away if nobody is open or if you're in too much pressure, otherwise you're going to cost your team the game.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

When is Ben going to realize he can't just force things anywhere he wants


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Pitt's D is getting embarrassed by Rodgers.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Steelers need a score because this is getting out of hand. You can't expect your defense to save you all the time.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Black eyed peas halftime show lol


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

If Fergie Janetjacksons this halftime show, even for a split second, I'll be a happy man.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

HuskyHarris said:


> If Fergie Janetjacksons this halftime show, even for a split second, I'll be a happy man.


I'd vomit
That hideous bitch looks like she was beat with a stick made out of down syndrome










Talentless fug


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

damn you're right, she used to be alright, they're showing her doing the press conference now, ouch.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

IMO You'll never beat The Who/Prince's respective HT shows, both simply spectacular.

This looks good, sounds dreadful, but then again I don't like BEP.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Black Eyed Peas sound horrible.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

This halftime show is lame.. Wheres Kayne where you need him?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Ken Patera murdering a promo > Fergie murdering Sweet Child 'O Mine.


----------



## Big Fat Sean (Dec 11, 2010)

Fuck off Fergie. This would be infinitely better with no vocals. Just let Slash rip it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HuskyHarris said:


> IMO You'll never beat The Who/Prince's respective HT shows, both simply spectacular.
> 
> This looks good, sounds dreadful, but then again I don't like BEP.


Stones were great too.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

o lord this is awful. if they wanted to have hip-hop/pop they shoulda had t-pain or lil wayne or kanye or jay-z or something instead of this shit. 

i doubt the black eyed peas will ever selll a ticket to another live show based off this terrible fucking showing.

usher is decent at least too bad he's not actually singing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

This is beyond terrible.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

reps for anyone that tells me when it's over so that I can turn it back


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Stones were great too.


Didn't see that Superbowl, which was a shame as the Stones are great. Will have to Youtube it.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> reps for anyone that tells me when it's over so that I can turn it back


Just mute it. It's 10 times better.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

It's brilliant to look at to be fair, it's just hurting my ears, thankfully the fan on my computer is relatively loud.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> reps for anyone that tells me when it's over so that I can turn it back


You're safe now. By the grace of God we all are.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

It's just me or I heard loud boos?


----------



## Big Fat Sean (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^That might have been me. Apologies.

That was horrific.

Sweet Jesus.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

thank god that shit is over.


----------



## the-guru (Jan 26, 2008)

BEP are just terrible, shame Fergie has such a great rock voice as well and has to deal with this crap, even worse seeing slash having to wear a stupid glittery hat. At least his solo was good, well would have been had some idiot in the background not shouting random crap. Slash should have been the half-time show

To me this is fergie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKRiSs3gaNo not that


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

As a friend of mine put it : The Black Eyed Peas are seriously as fun as watching your parents die in a house fire


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

the Black Eyed Peas have like one good song, whatever dumbass thought it was a good idea to have them perform needs to fuck off. if they want to be hip they should have Jay-Z and Beyonce or someone that can actually perform.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

scrilla said:


> thank god that shit is over.


turning it back

So help me god if this is some kind of sick , tasteless joke and they're still performing 

I dont even ....


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Woodson being out for the rest of the game hurts the Packers secondary.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Momentum is a mother fucker when it's going against you.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

wowwwwwww
Pitt came to play in the 2nd


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Great halftime job


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Mike Tomlin is a master motivator. Much better coach than McCarthy.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Those were twice plays in a row for the Packers' defense. lol what a terrible kick.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol that field goal

wtf was that shit


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Huge play from Zombo, Packers need to settle back down into this one, if they can keep possession till the start of the 4th quarter and/or get a TD, the game is theirs IMO.

What an awful FG attempt btw :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Williams is an idiot, the biggest idiot I've seen far in this game. You just don't do that.

Packers' receivers are reminding me of the Colts' receivers with all these drops. Terrible stuff right now. That was a nice play by Nelson after that drop though.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

damn hopefully they can hold em to a field goal


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

drama


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice throw and play, now they gotta score while taking as much time off the clock as possible.

A TD there would have won it, now they better hope their defense holds.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Man, oh man, oh man. It looks to be a close finish.

Hopefully the defense holds.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

it all comes down to this, the ball is in the steeler's court, 2 minutes left nearly, simply put do or die aka touchdown or lose


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

am i the only one disapointed by the commercials this year?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Steelers lose, they suck like the rest of us, HOORAY!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

congrats Packers


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

damn.. i wanted another big ben game winning drive


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i hope the team learns to play a whole game next year


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Turnovers killed the Steelers, just like last year, and like every year. Turnovers win/lose games more than anything else.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Good game.

Turnovers killed Pittsburgh.

MrMister .. I'll send you a picture for your sig when I come across one I like.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Packers!!! *WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo*


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Fun Fact: Bart Starr was 27 when he won his first SB Brett Favre was 27 when he won his first SB And, yes, Aaron Rodgers is 27.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Now I'm sad that the season is over.

Carolina Panthers 2012 Champs , come at me bro


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

More than half of the IWC is going to jump on the Packer's cock and say they were fans the whole year.

Anyway congrats Packer's don't like you but well done.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Mr.King said:


> *More than half of the IWC is going to jump on the Packer's cock and say they were fans the whole year.*
> 
> Anyway congrats Packer's don't like you but well done.


It already started after they beat Vick.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Congrates Packers.

I'm happy for the Packers, but also for Rodgers. If he wasn't already, hopefully the guy is out of Favres shadow now.

It was a good game. Maybe next time Steelers. Hopefully next year a team from the AFC other than Colts, Steelers or Patriots will make it to the SB though.

Rodgers has the world heavyeight championship! hah!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Carolina Panthers 2012 Champs , come at me bro


Good way to kick off the end of the world.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

glad my favourite team won!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Now I'm sad that the season is over.
> 
> Carolina Panthers 2012 Champs , come at me bro



Anything can happen haha. keep that dream alive.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Well look at it this way... Pittsburgh can still call themselves _Six_burgh. Sevenburgh just doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Now I'm sad that the season is over.
> 
> Carolina Panthers 2012 Champs , come at me bro



There most likely isn't going to be a season next year, and we all know the Colts are going to be the next champions.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

the colts will be division champs again


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Good game.


----------



## Mal (Jun 30, 2009)

GIF of Rodgers with World Title, now. :lmao


----------



## Sinister Shadows (Feb 4, 2011)

god I'm glad the squeelers and the referee's did not win this game... everybody knows the squeeler has had to pay off the referees to ever make the superbowl. they should have lost to the Jets and the Ravens... and that's pretty much un-argutable.. but Rooney had enough to pay them off that game.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

haha awesome


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

TNhellbilly88 said:


> god I'm glad the squeelers and the referee's did not win this game... everybody knows the squeeler has had to pay off the referees to ever make the superbowl. they should have lost to the Jets and the Ravens... and that's pretty much un-argutable.. but Rooney had enough to pay them off that game.


rooney's were conserving money b/c of the possible lockout


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

There will be a season next year. Apparently the players and owners made progress this weekend.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well....that was a GREAT Super Bowl!!! No question. Loved watching it. 

Major congrats to The Green Bay Packers on a well deserved win. They capitalized on Turnovers, took an early lead, and held on at the end. They truly deserved this win and I am very happy for that team & their franchise. 

God I love this sport!!!!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Me. R. Sad panda. Packers deserved it though, hats off to them for a near-perfect game. Especially Rodgers. I don't like the son of a bitch since I've seen the fiasco with that woman w/ cancer, but he's a damn good player. Great match, took me to the edge of my seat. As a Steeler fan, I can still say it was an amazing matchup. WHC win @ Rodgers.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeaaaa, fuck pitt


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

RKO920 said:


> There will be a season next year. Apparently the players and owners made progress this weekend.


it's a recession owners have to save


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

IMPULSE said:


> the colts will be division champs again


Ya, after that they will be world champs because everyone knows that the Steelers can't beat elite QBs. 



RKO920 said:


> There will be a season next year. Apparently the players and owners made progress this weekend.


I highly doubt they made enough progress to prevent the potential lockout, they have a lot of matters to resolve and the only thing they seem to agree on is the ridiculous contracts of rookies being way too high. I hope there isn't a lockout though since that would mean no NBA or NFL season.


----------



## Sinister Shadows (Feb 4, 2011)

IMPULSE said:


> rooney's were conserving money b/c of the possible lockout


that's soooo gotta be it! and that ain't even the moonshine talking.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ya, after that we'll be world champs because everyone knows that the Steelers can't beat elite QBs.


good thing they only play 2 next season


----------



## Sinister Shadows (Feb 4, 2011)

IMPULSE said:


> good thing they only play 2 next season


they can't beat a pop-warner team without paid off referee's


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Weren't steelers one of the most fined teams this season; I highly doubt they have paid off refs. Nice try though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The only blown call I remember was the face mask that wasn't a face mask on the Packers.

Grats to Packers fans. You got 4 now.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

It sure seemed like the Steelers had the refs in their favor in the last 2 super bowls they were in prior to this..


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

DanTheMan07 said:


> It sure seemed like the Steelers had the refs in their favor in the last 2 super bowls they were in prior to this..


If you say so.


----------



## Sinister Shadows (Feb 4, 2011)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Weren't steelers one of the most fined teams this season; I highly doubt they have paid off refs. Nice try though.


That was a cover! just their playoff games, every single call went their way, most of them was huge calls that decided their games for them. they didn't even need to shown up, the the officials would have found a way to give them the game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

They beat the Ravens because they turned the ball over three times starting the second half and they beat the Jets on the ground. 

The only game I think they had a ref advantage on was the Seahawks/Steelers, but there are many bad calls in sports because refs are only human.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Entertaining game. Congrats to Rodgers and the Packers.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

It's so funny how even in a Steelers loss, haters can't shut the fuck up, they have to talk shit. The only blown call today was actually detrimental to the Steelers, and that's the facemask on Mendenhall. Time to fuck off.


----------



## Sinister Shadows (Feb 4, 2011)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> They beat the Ravens because they turned the ball over three times starting the second half and they beat the Jets on the ground.
> 
> The only game I think they had a ref advantage on was the Seahawks/Steelers, but there are many bad calls in sports because refs are only human.


every border line call goes their way all year.... not rocket science to figure out.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> It's so funny how even in a Steelers loss, haters can't shut the fuck up, they have to talk shit. The only blown call today was actually detrimental to the Steelers, and that's the facemask on Mendenhall. Time to fuck off.


It's because you guys also talk an incredible amount of shit before games. Most of the members here are alright, but a lot of Steeler fans are just straight up douchebags.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Great now i'm going to have to deal with the scum of the earth bragging for the next few months.


----------



## Sinister Shadows (Feb 4, 2011)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Great now i'm going to have to deal with the scum of the earth bragging for the next few months.


no no no, that would have been if the pittsburg squeelers and the bandwagon fans would have won.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not where I live. I only know one other Pittsburgh fan around here whereas I know for a fact i'm going to run into cocky ass ****** Packers fans left and right everytime I go out. Think i'm just gonna stay in for the next few weeks.


----------



## Sinister Shadows (Feb 4, 2011)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Not where I live. I only know one other Pittsburgh fan around here whereas I know for a fact i'm going to run into cocky ass ****** Packers fans left and right everytime I go out. Think i'm just gonna stay in for the next few weeks.


only arm-pittsburg squeelers fans i know always talking why they are the "greatest" thing in sports, part of the reason why i can't stand rapistburger or hineyward.
they are constantly talking about why they are so great... of course bandwagon fans are bound to be common on NFL's chosen team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^They are the best and most successful franchise in NFL since they have won the most championships.

Hamm are you also not a cocky ass ****** when it comes to your winning over a team that you dislike? I'm sure you would have done the exact same that these Packers' fans are going to do, which makes you just as bad as them.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Going HAMM


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not really, i'm pretty quiet about sports talk outside of this forum. I just fucking loathe Packers fans.

And at the other jobber i've been following the Steelers for about a decade, happen to be a fan of their system even if I don't live in Pittsburgh. Not like I jumped on their wagon this year, or two years ago when they won the Superbowl.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats to Green Bay. The Packers played like champions today, the Steelers not so much.

Wish the Black and Gold could have done it, but it wasn't our time to win number 7. 

Enjoy all you cheeseheads out there


----------



## Sinister Shadows (Feb 4, 2011)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Not really, i'm pretty quiet about sports talk outside of this forum. I just fucking loathe Packers fans.
> 
> And at the other jobber i've been following the Steelers for about a decade, happen to be a fan of their system even if I don't live in Pittsburgh. Not like I jumped on their wagon this year, or two years ago when they won the Superbowl.



as far as someone watching objectively patriots and squeelers are clones... just go through the year and hope they have the black and whites on their side.(they normally do.. guess McCarthy outbid the squeelers.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

MaloneyBo$$ said:


> GIF of Rodgers with World Title, now. :lmao


I'll get around to it if PK doesn't beat me to it first.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

steelers are ****** ass *******


----------



## Sinister Shadows (Feb 4, 2011)

Feech La Manna said:


> steelers are ****** ass *******


I second.. and third.. and fourth.. and fifth this comment


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ah well, we'll be back. 

Good game, congrats to the Packers.

Purple Kisses you're still a Colts fan, stop pretending.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

It's incredible how big assholes people can become over sports. Especially this Hellbilly chump, he's the worst kind of fan there's ever been. You know, the 8 year olds that call names like Squeelers, Rapistburger and Hineyward (lololol). These are in the same category as "Cripple H" and "Randy Boreton". Completely unimaginative, and quite frankly, terribly childish. Makes you look like a fucking retard. Grow up 

Steelers lost in a good game, I got over it already. Stop mocking the losing team, it's quite pathetic, really.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm a Steelers fan and I still call him Rapelisberger to be fair.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

You guys haven't gotten over it, if you're true fans this will sting for awhile. It sucks losing, especially in a hard fought game. There is actually nothing worse.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I *have* gotten over it. The Packers deserved it better, and it's not like we haven't won the championship a mere two (and four) years ago. It's really not that bad, you know... I sat silently in my chair for 15 minutes, then got up, drank my last shot, and accepted the loss. It's sure as hell more mature than what some have been doing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Well I'm a Colts fan and when we lost last year it bothered me throughout the whole summer. Missing out a championship is something out to forget and get over, I couldn't even imagine how the players feel.


----------



## Sinister Shadows (Feb 4, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> It's incredible how big assholes people can become over sports. Especially this Hellbilly chump, he's the worst kind of fan there's ever been. You know, the 8 year olds that call names like Squeelers, Rapistburger and Hineyward (lololol). These are in the same category as "Cripple H" and "Randy Boreton". Completely unimaginative, and quite frankly, terribly childish. Makes you look like a fucking retard. Grow up
> 
> Steelers lost in a good game, I got over it already. Stop mocking the losing team, it's quite pathetic, really.


it isn't because they are the squeelers.. well maybe... that's the one team i truely hate! but i make fun of players from my own team if i don't like them. i am a Tennessee Titans fan... and a Cowboys fan before we had a team.. i am bred to hate the steelers... and if there is a player i just can't stand i make fun of him! (Ms. Pac Man Jones, Vince Young etc) while i hate the steelers more than any other team in sports... the mocking isn't exclusive... and i don't get man when someone makes fun of the Titans... Braves or any other team i might like.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm a Steelers fan and it fucking stings like a bitch but it was a good game. The Packers played well, what can you do. Like I said we'll be back. We had a hell of a season and no one really predicted we'd do as well as we did.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Peter King did.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He changed it I thought. But regardless, _a select few_ did.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm double upset because The Packers, the team I hate more than anything blew through my favorite team and my hometown team (twice in elimination play) and I can accept that but now I have to deal with obnoxious fans (every team has them of course) bragging about it so i'll likely be cranky about it for a while. But when all is said and done season's over, time to look ahead to whenever the next season will be.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I can only imagine how full the Packers bandwagon will be after this.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah no shit, but its to be expected with any team.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The Packers especially though, given their history. There was a time when it was cliche to be a Packers fan too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Do we even have _true_ packers' fans on this forum? I don't think I've seen one all season nor during the playoffs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Shock is I think? Maybe?

Purple Kisses is a Colts fan. I think he became a Packers fan when the Colts were elimiated. Kinda joking, not sure though, ok joking, maybe. It does bug me that someone can flip from their favourite team so fast and just instantly jump on the Packers. Like at least be pissed at the Colts for a day or two. It bugs you two I'd imagine being a Colts fan as well.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dele (who is cool), The Enforcer (who seems okay too) and there is another guy on the forum I can't quite remember his username. Then you have a few british like Purple Kisses and Shock who don't understand how awful most Packers fans really are. They have nothing else to live for and they never shut up when they're good or stop crying when they suck or anything happens to Bret Favre.

Edit: Other guy was Cynic.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Being from the UK I only really watch the Super Bowl every year, deciding which team I support for the night based on two things - Who every body else is going for, I go the opposite. And whoever starts getting their ass whupped, IE, the underdog.

So tonight was hard, because everybody was going for the Steelers but they were also losing. In the end, the way the Steelers came back had me rooting for them.

I have a question, why is "Holding" an offense, when that's their job? These people get paid to stop the other team from touching the player with the ball, so why do they get penalized for it randomly? :]


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Holding refers to grabing the guys arms or pads (unfair contact) etc when they aren't in possession of the ball yet. Like grabbing a defensive players shoulder pads to slow him down or stop him from getting a sack.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

JM said:


> Shock is I think? Maybe?
> 
> Purple Kisses is a Colts fan. I think he became a Packers fan when the Colts were elimiated. Kinda joking, not sure though, ok joking, maybe. It does bug me that someone can flip from their favourite team so fast and just instantly jump on the Packers. Like at least be pissed at the Colts for a day or two. It bugs you two I'd imagine being a Colts fan as well.


PK told me he was a Saints and Colts fan but respects and cheers for good players. So I guess he's just really happy for Rodgers or something, I don't know. I'm still mad that we lost to the Jets because our ST sucks, I don't really care if other fans have jump bandwaggons.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Ah I see, so basically obstructing then. Taking somebody out without the ball. I get it now.

It was a good game for the most part. LOL'd when the cameraman got took out. One thing I notice, after watching videos of past games from years back on youtube, is that back then they really mauled each other making tackles, some are hard to watch haha, but nowadays, there don't seem to be that many really rough tackling. The only one tonight was that guy who got speared in the air after missing a pass.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Refs and penalties are gay my friend, they have ruined the art of tackling/sacking.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Roger Goodell the NFL Commissioner is ruining the game, probably because pussy owners afraid of a guy they're paying 30 million could get hurt in a contact sport (Tom Brady). Its going to be flag football in 3 years at this rate. Most fans are not happy with a lot of the rules he has set forth the last few years.

I was really hoping James Harrison was going to charge him while he was making his postgame speech and hit him in his face with his helmet and save the sport by offing Goodell.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Well that sucks. Thanks for the info, only watching the Super Bowls I don't know the in's and outs of it all, think I'll start watching next season, which gives me plenty of time to get my knowledge on rules and stuff.

Oooh wait, one more question, why do players have such random numbers on their backs? I think I read right that a team can have a total of 54 players is it? So why do some players have like 90, or 84 etc. on their backs?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Certain positions generally have numbers inbetween certain numbers, like Wide Recievers are usually in the higher numbers like the 80's and QB's are generally lower. Not sure why that is though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Nevermind.

lol just realized Rodgers has already accomplished something that Farve didn't do and that's being a superbowl MVP.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Ooo right, oki doke. cheers for that :]


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Props to the Packers, but I fucking hate them. Interesting next few weeks for the NFL. Hopefully the Bears will get Chris Harris back and sign Forte long term.

Baseball season <3


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

This years SB was what any fan hoped for a good game I'm really happy for Rodgers and the Packers. Rodgers did just what I expected not make any mistakes and be MVP of the game.

Rodgers was at his best I really think this game was won on the defensive side of the ball. Collins return was epic, but Matthews forcing that fumble was a game changer he really stopped the Steelers in their tracks and killed their momentum. 

Now that the season is over I hope we don't have to worry about their not being a season next year, and the Cowboys get their act together and contend next season.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

for the record, why are people looking for pass interference on that last pass?

looked like solid coverage to me.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

imo it was great defense if that would of been called a penalty I would of turned off the game. I would of defiantly have said this had been one of the worst seasons for officiating, and defiantly have thought the refs suck Big Ben's dick because he had already stole a questionable game against the Dolphins because of a poor call by the pinstripe.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Whatever, that play was fine. Steelers got lucky on the facemask call anyway.

Stupid penalties got them to that 4th down situation anyway .


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Killswitch said:


> imo it was great defense if that would of been called a penalty I would of turned off the game. I would of defiantly have said this had been one of the worst seasons for officiating, and defiantly have thought the refs suck Big Ben's dick because he had already stole a questionable game against the Dolphins because of a poor call by the pinstripe.


you're a retard


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Great game, and my favourite team won, only problem I had with the game was Half Time. Fergie sounds horrible in person.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Feech La Manna said:


> you're a retard







Are you saying this isn't poor officiating and legitimate? Give me a break the Dolphins got robbed just like the Raiders were robbed by the refs against the Patriots in that AFC Championship game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Mikey Damage said:


> for the record, why are people looking for pass interference on that last pass?
> 
> looked like solid coverage to me.


Because Wallace, I think it was him, threw his hands up and wanted pass interference making some fans think there was pass interference when there clearly wasn't.


----------



## Sinister Shadows (Feb 4, 2011)

Killswitch said:


> imo it was great defense if that would of been called a penalty I would of turned off the game. I would of defiantly have said this had been one of the worst seasons for officiating, and defiantly have thought the refs suck Big Ben's dick because he had already stole a questionable game against the Dolphins because of a poor call by the pinstripe.


YES! i don't know how anyone could say the officiating didn't got the squeelers way EVERYTIME.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Just wanna say obviously this banner is because I lost a bet to Mikey. My disdain for the Packers is well known.

That belt is kinda awesome though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

also, mcqueen has no idea what G.O.A.T stands for.

Probably cuz he's a Bears fan.

OSNAP.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No he was right. It's Gayest of All Time in this instance.:side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

probably.

but i couldn't pass up on the insult.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm sure Aaron Rodgers would of liked this much more than that convertible he got.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

be realistic.

rodgers can pretty much get any pussy he wants right now.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah there was no pass interferance on that last play, if anything it looked like Wallace had the ball and then it was knocked out.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Congrats on the Packers for winning the SB. They prevented the Steelers from winning their 7th title which is great for 49ers and Cowboys fans. The best part about the post game was seeing Rodgers be presented with the World Heavyweight Title. That gave the WWE some recognition. Lol..


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

bob2 said:


> Great game, and my favourite team won, only problem I had with the game was Half Time. Fergie sounds horrible in person.


Fergie was always bad. I can't stand the BEP and I think they were at their best before Fergie joined them. The performance was cool but the music itself was terrible. Usher and Slash were the only things to save the performance.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I was expecting Clay Matthews Helmsley to turn on Aaron Rodgers, deliver a pedigree before challenging him for the World Heavyweight Championship.

Seriously though, congrats Packers fans, was a very entertaining game IMO.

Denver Broncos 2012 World Champions! :gun:


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Almost killed myself last night.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Almost killed someone else.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Me and my buddies sat there in silence for at least 20 mins. I was expecting one of us to snap in some capacity.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was kinda feeling the same way. Not even going out this weekend because i'm sure the green and gold trolls will still be out in full force for a few weeks yet.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I wore my Steelers stuff to class today. I don't give a fuck. No bandwagon shit here.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> I wore my Steelers stuff to class today. I don't give a fuck. No bandwagon shit here.


Except for when the Giants are winning, and you decided to be a bigger fan of theirs?

So, I'm confused does Pig Pen not get forgiven for rape now that he lost. I mean those were his words that it be forgotten if the Steelers defense won him another ring. Seriously, how overrated can a guy be. Future Hof? Dude has an 84 playoff rating, and has thrown nearly as many picks as TDs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The legend of Big Ben certainly took a hit last night. That 2nd INT was a rookie mistake. He did almost bring them back, but they were down because of him.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

MrMister said:


> The legend of Big Ben certainly took a hit last night. That 2nd INT was a rookie mistake. He did almost bring them back, but they were down because of him.


He has sucked royally in two of the three SBs. Refs won the first one, HGHarrison the second, and phantom face-masking couldn't even save him last night.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd agree they won in spite of him vs. the Seahawks, with a lot of help from the refs. I also agree that the Harrison pick 6 is why they won, but Ben did make the plays on the go ahead drive. Gotta give him credit there. Without the Harrison pick 6 though, they lose period; Ben is never in position to make that final drive. He still contributed greatly to the win.

Last night he was a big part of why they lost.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I expect to watch the Bears or Vikings lose to the Packers via poor QB play. Well whatever I have to give credit where credit is due, Rodgers is a great player and it was only a matter of time.

Clay Matthews can go eat out of the fucking dumpster he was spawned in though.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> The legend of Big Ben certainly took a hit last night. That 2nd INT was a rookie mistake. He did almost bring them back, but they were down because of him.


Ehh I'm not so sure that 2nd INT was all his fault. Ben notoriously squeezes balls into tight places and frankly, Wallace has gotta make that catch. Little bit of both I guess. 

It's funny watching ItsWhatIDo talk shit and he has no clue what a winning team is. Lmao.


----------



## Eddie Jericho (Jan 31, 2011)

Great game by Rodgers, and that was with a lot of drops. Parents hide your daughters!! Big Ben might be on the rampage after that loss!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

-Mystery- said:


> Ehh I'm not so sure that 2nd INT was all his fault. Ben notoriously squeezes balls into tight places and frankly, Wallace has gotta make that catch. Little bit of both I guess.
> 
> It's funny watching ItsWhatIDo talk shit and he has no clue what a winning team is. Lmao.


How can Wallace make that catch? He's sandwiched by two defenders. It was a stupid, costly mistake and the ball should've never left his hand.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I'M MARKING OUT BRO


----------



## Sinister Shadows (Feb 4, 2011)

well after remembering a few minutes from the game last night, i'm still suprised the refs let the steelers lose!


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*allegedly*

i should go out and romance 17 year olds like mark sanchez


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The only bad parts about last night were the singing of the National Angthem (Christina embarrassed herself with that terrible peformance) and the lack-luster commercial. Even drunk I think I only chuckled once.*


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> How can Wallace make that catch? He's sandwiched by two defenders. It was a stupid, costly mistake and the ball should've never left his hand.


Wallace is definitely capable of making that catch and Ben knows that or else he wouldn't have made the throw. I'm not blaming him entirely though.


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

I didn't watch the game, only listened to a bit of it on the radio but I heard the Half-Time show was horrible. Not sure if it's true or not.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I saw Usher fall out of the sky only to disappear 30 seconds later and in that 30 seconds make as much money as i'll make in my entire life so it wasn't all bad. Liked it better than the last few years which is sad since I actually like Tom Petty & Bruce Springsteen. Could care less about The Who though.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> Ehh I'm not so sure that 2nd INT was all his fault. Ben notoriously squeezes balls into tight places and frankly, Wallace has gotta make that catch. Little bit of both I guess.
> 
> It's funny watching ItsWhatIDo talk shit and he has no clue what a winning team is. Lmao.


If I changed my team to who is winning, I'd know a winning team too. Hell Delhomme had a better SB performance that Roethlrapist.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm not afraid to say Roethlisberger as the worst QB to ever win 2 rings.


That I know of obv, last night's performance isn't the only reason for this statement.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jim Plunkett is/was better for sure.



-Mystery- said:


> Wallace is definitely capable of making that catch and Ben knows that or else he wouldn't have made the throw. I'm not blaming him entirely though.


Bullshit, Aikman or Montana couldn't have made that throw. Of course they would've gone the to open man and gotten a first down.

We are talking about the play where the Packer defender stepped in front of the Steeler WR right, while another Packer was in tight coverage behind him?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

ben attempts questionable throws quite often. ben is even better at overthrowing mike wallace on a consistent basis.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah that overthrow when Wallace had an easy TD was too bad. Pure Cutler right there. Sad thing is, Ben actually had all day on that play.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

big ben does it on a weekly basis. my favorite play was when he lost his footing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Lost his footing and almost tore his ACL or ruptured his patella tendon? Footing was bad on that field. Jerry sabotaged that shit.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

BTW...Christina Aguilera's anthem was just brutal. I thought I was hearing the participants from the Puppy Bowl singing instead. Hell, I might have enjoyed that more, although Lea Michele's rendition of "America the Beautiful" was very good.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

The Storm said:


> I didn't watch the game, only listened to a bit of it on the radio but I heard the Half-Time show was horrible. Not sure if it's true or not.


*The half time show was pretty good for the most part. Especially the Slash appearance. Usher came down too but his stuff looked like he was lip syncing.*


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

bep appearance negates anything being good.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

BruiserKC said:


> BTW...Christina Aguilera's anthem was just brutal. I thought I was hearing the participants from the Puppy Bowl singing instead. Hell, I might have enjoyed that more, although Lea Michele's rendition of "America the Beautiful" was very good.


The Star Spangled Banner is a tough song to sing. She did butcher it though, no question.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

BruiserKC said:


> BTW...Christina Aguilera's anthem was just brutal. I thought I was hearing the participants from the Puppy Bowl singing instead. Hell, I might have enjoyed that more, although Lea Michele's rendition of "America the Beautiful" was very good.


It was better than the halftime show.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

She started off low too, and still couldn't hit the big high notes. And please let's stop doing all those runs. Stick to the melody. It's a good one.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MetalX said:


> I'm not afraid to say Roethlisberger as the worst QB to ever win 2 rings.
> 
> 
> That I know of obv, last night's performance isn't the only reason for this statement.


You are aware of the list of quarterbacks that have two or more rings as the starter right? It doesn't really take much away from Ben.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Greatest of all time: Jerry Rice. Not the fucking packers, dumbass.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/9316233-post10691.html

Are you up to speed now Bandwagoner fan?

Red Wings, Steelers, Celtics, Yankees lololol


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

JM said:


> You are aware of the list of quarterbacks that have two or more rings as the starter right? It doesn't really take much away from Ben.


I'm aware, but I would still believe he's the worst.

There's only a handful worse who have won one aswell.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TeaZy said:


> Greatest of all time: Jerry Rice. Not the fucking packers, dumbass.


Was this at me? I have this banner because I lost a bet. I hate the Packers. I've forgotten more about football than you know.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

what the hell does Rice have to do with the Packers being a great team?


The list of 2 or more ring QB's is pretty much a list of the greatest to ever play the game. So saying Ben's the worst of the isn't really a insult.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MetalX said:


> I'm aware, but I would still believe he's the worst.
> 
> There's only a handful worse who have won one aswell.


Worst amungst Starr, Griese, Bradshaw, Staubach, Joe Montana, Troy Aikman, Elway and Brady? 

:lmao alright. Like I said, it's not really saying much and doesn't really take anything away from Ben.

Add in Marino and Favre and it's pretty much a who's who of the greatest quarterbacks of all time.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You forgot Jim Plunkett JM. He was better than Ben.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister don't get baited please .


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Add in Young and Peyton and that is the who's who of Quarterbacking.

Plunkett won two Rings, i thought he only had one?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Didn't realize the list was so short, I'll say he's one of the worst to win one then not THE worst but top 5, prove me wrong this time.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah TKOK he won two SB's in the early 80s.



JM said:


> MrMister don't get baited please .


Not following this.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Yeah TKOK he won two SB's in the early 80s.
> 
> Not following this.


Don't flame the troll. ie. TeaZy.

Plunkett was not better than Roethlisberger lulz. No way.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Simms has two rings also, even though i guess he can't really get credit for winning hte second since he didn't play.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Plunkett was on some awful teams early on in his career. When he finally had a decent team around him, he was pretty good.

But yeah I'm not completely serious here saying he's better. They're pretty comparable.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

goat qb is colt mccoy so this discussion is useless


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MetalX said:


> Didn't realize the list was so short, I'll say he's one of the worst to win one then not THE worst but top 5, prove me wrong this time.


Ken Stabler, Brad Johnson, Trent Dilfer, Joe Namath and whoever played for Sims when he was injured, Jeff something. Doug Williams. You could argue Eli Manning.

A lot of the superbowls have been won by elite HOF or FHOF quarterbacks. Well over half. Again, you aren't really saying much.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

@ JM: Jeff Hostetler.

Good to hear that you can see into the future and reveal that info IMPULSE. How many SB's does he win?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

TeaZy said:


> Greatest of all time: Jerry Rice. Not the fucking packers, dumbass.


SHUT THE FUCK UP TEAZY! THE GROWN UPS ARE TALKING!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MetalX said:


> Didn't realize the list was so short, I'll say he's one of the worst to win one then not THE worst but top 5, prove me wrong this time.


Trent Dilfer
Doug Williams
Jeff Hostedler
Brad Johnson
Joe Nameth outside of that one superbowl was pretty bad.

All worse that Ben.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yep, and add Ken Stabler and arguably Eli Manning as well. Some of them aren't even close though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ben has benefited from being on a team with a stellar defense his entire career. Put him on a team that sucks and let's see how good he does. Still, he's stepped up in a quite a few big games. He's done his part more times than he's failed.

What is the common theme of all those guys you listed TKOK? They had stellar defenses backing them up.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

May want to add Mcmahon there also. Dude benited from having Sweetness and being on the fucking 85 Bears.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

That's pretty much true, no super QB wins many championships without a great or at least good defense. Brady didn't become super until after the Pats' great defense went away, how many championships has he won since then? Peyton only won his championship because his defense stepped up that year in the playoffs which helped him get to the Superbowl and finally get it done; the same can't be said for last year's team.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't know of a team who's won a SB without at least a decent defense.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

TKOK™ said:


> I don't know of a team who's won a SB without at least a decent defense.


The Colts.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

They played well during the playoffs, not the season though; they were atrocious in the regular season.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ben's numbers are pretty pedestrian. Didn't he have a QB rating of like 36 this year in one of the playoff games?

Ben thrives off of his defense. He also has a knack for making some pretty clutch plays. That can't be taken away from him.*


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Ben's numbers are pretty pedestrian. Didn't he have a QB rating of like 36 this year in one of the playoff games?
> 
> Ben thrives off of his defense. He also has a knack for making some pretty clutch plays. That can't be taken away from him.*


I don't know exactly what his QB rating was but in the AFC Championship game he was 10-19 for 133 yards, with 0 TDs and 2 INTs.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Ben's numbers are pretty pedestrian. Didn't he have a QB rating of like 36 this year in one of the playoff games?
> 
> Ben thrives off of his defense. He also has a knack for making some pretty clutch plays. That can't be taken away from him.*


I agree. He has one of the best offensive lines in the league as well, but even as a Browns fan I can't deny his amazing tolerance for physical pain. But as far as his skills go, the only thing he is even good at is running up the pocket for a big gain because he has so much time. But it will be interesting to see how he plays when his o-line drops off the chart (even if the Steelers ever let that happen), because he seriously spends _sooooo_ much time looking for a target in a play that isn't a quick sling off the snap. His accuracy is frankly, pretty poor, and he doesn't really have a Santonio Holmes out there anymore.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah that was his 36 passer rating game.

Santonio Holmes will be eclipsed by Sanders and Wallace. He wasn't really a loss either. I don't mean that as in he's no loss, I just mean it didn't affect them as a team. Pittsburgh generally gets rid of anyone thats a complete moron which Holmes is. Same with Plaxico. And yes I know, in before Ben Rapistberger.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

MrMister said:


> @ JM: Jeff Hostetler.
> 
> Good to hear that you can see into the future and reveal that info IMPULSE. How many SB's does he win?


5 to avoid any debate


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The Imperfect said:


> I agree. He has one of the best offensive lines in the league as well, but even as a Browns fan I can't deny his amazing tolerance for physical pain. But as far as his skills go, the only thing he is even good at is running up the pocket for a big gain because he has so much time. But it will be interesting to see how he plays when his o-line drops off the chart (even if the Steelers ever let that happen), because he seriously spends _sooooo_ much time looking for a target in a play that isn't a quick sling off the snap. His accuracy is frankly, pretty poor, and he doesn't really have a Santonio Holmes out there anymore.


Did you just say the Steelers have a good o-line?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He said "one of the best in the league" by my reading. Credibility shattered?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

> He has one of the best offensive lines in the league as well





> But it will be interesting to see how he plays when his o-line drops off the chart (even if the Steelers ever let that happen


:lmao If losing three of your starters isn't dropping off the charts then I don't know what is. Still, Ben is nowhere close to an elite QB, nowhere close.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

i was watching NFL playbook on the Superbowl, I didn't even see how many times Ben had a wide open receiver and didn't hit him. There was a play where one receiver was wide open and another was soon to be open, and he took the sack. and on the ball he overthrew to Wallace if he had hit him earlier it would have been a touchdown because there was a point were nobody was within ten yards.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

ben was mindfucked like me when fair catch randle el started getting playing time


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

DH said:


> Did you just say the Steelers have a good o-line?


Yeah, he lost all credibility with that. 

Maybe he's thinking of next year when we draft Pouncey's brother and get everyone healthy.



ItsWhatIdo said:


> If I changed my team to who is winning, I'd know a winning team too. Hell Delhomme had a better SB performance that Roethlrapist.


That's cool, but who has the rings and who's relevant in the league?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah, the o-line sucks. Ben has to scrape a guy off his arm or leg before he throws at least 7 or 8 times a game. Most quarterbacks would be on their ass 10 times a game with the o-line the Steelers had this year.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Could be worse, could be The Bears O-Line.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

cardinals are trying to steal the steeler's db coach since they can't interview the lb coach. dallas also wants horton as their db coach, i guess they were impressed w/ mcfadden and gay.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Anything is an improvement in Dallas IMPULSE. Dallas has to be one of the worst secondaries in the league.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Sorry to be such a ball ache again, but I just wanted to ask, when they have the drafts each year, the team that did the worst gets the first pick and so on until the best team gets the last pick, I just wanted to know how they ordered the one's who drew on points at the end of their season, like The Panthers and The Broncos...?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Unless say last year the Lions were the worst team and they traded away their 2010 1st round pick for something else yeah (like another teams lets say 20th seed 1st round pick and their second round pick as well) you got it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Sorry to be such a ball ache again, but I just wanted to ask, when they have the drafts each year, the team that did the worst gets the first pick and so on until the best team gets the last pick, I just wanted to know how they ordered the one's who drew on points at the end of their season, like The Panthers and The Broncos...?


I'm not sure what you mean by "drew on points". Do you mean teams with the same record?

They compare strength of schedule, that usually sorts it out. If it's still tied, then they compare divisional and conference record. If that's still tied they flip a coin. Coin flips have happened.

And there's no such thing a dumb question. Pretty sure most people in here are happy to help.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

MrMister said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "drew on points". Do you mean teams with the same record?
> 
> They compare strength of schedule, that usually sorts it out. If it's still tied, then they compare divisional and conference record. If that's still tied they flip a coin. Coin flips have happened.
> 
> And there's no such thing a dumb question. Pretty sure most people in here are happy to help.


Oh I got my teams mixed up, I mean like, it says that The Broncos, and the Buffalo Bills both finished the season with 4 wins this year. In Rugby League, when two teams are drawing on wins and losses at the end of the year, they then split them by how many points they've scored minus how many points they've had scored against them. Team with the better points difference is deemed to finish higher. Is that not how they do it in NFL? 

Would an example of Strength of Schedule be, like if Broncos played more teams throughout the season that finished higher in the table at the end of it than the Bills, then the Broncos would finish higher?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No they don't look at point differential.



CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Would an example of Strength of Schedule be, like if Broncos played more teams throughout the season that finished higher in the table at the end of it than the Bills, then the Broncos would finish higher?


This is exactly what strength of schedule means. It's possible for this to be tied though.

If that's tied, then they go to division and conference record. The NFL is split into two conferences, the AFC and NFC. Within each conference there are 4 division, North, South, East, and West. Each team plays their division rivals twice (six games total). So they'd look at each team's divisional records. If those are still tied, they'd go to each team's record within their respective conference.

If all these are tied, it's a coin flip. Make sense?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Well at the beginning of the year, strength of schedule is the total combined wins/losses of your opponents of that year, the year before. 

So for the Bills and Broncos.

They'd add up all the wins/losses of their opponents and whoever faced teams with less total combined wins the year before would get the better pick. I think.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They'd use strength of schedule for the 2010 season to get the draft order for the 2011 Draft.

Otherwise yeah, facing teams with more total losses or less total wins wins the tie break and select before the team or teams with which they're tied.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The ultimate bragging right. We sucked just a little bit more than you did.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Who is your Team JM? The Bills?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

MrMister said:


> This is exactly what strength of schedule means. It's possible for this to be tied though.
> 
> If that's tied, then they go to division and conference record. The NFL is split into two conferences, the AFC and NFC. Within each conference there are 4 division, North, South, East, and West. Each team plays their division rivals twice (six games total). So they'd look at each team's divisional records. If those are still tied, they'd go to each team's record within their respective conference.
> 
> If all these are tied, it's a coin flip. Make sense?



Yes, I reckon I've got it all now  I really appreciate the help. I've just decided to get into NFL now and I am using the off season to cram in as much knowledge as I can about the sport, I think I may just do it in the 8 months left


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Possibly longer if the lock out happens.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Yes, I reckon I've got it all now  I really appreciate the help. I've just decided to get into NFL now and I am using the off season to cram in as much knowledge as I can about the sport, I think I may just do it in the 8 months left


Good to hear. The more you get into the game, the more you will realize how complex it is. Most fans get by not even realizing the complexity of the game and millions enjoy it like that. The greatness of the game is that works just as well on the surface as it does when you start digging.

For athleticism and strategy and tactics and violence, nothing compares. (Obviously I'm biased though)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Chaos all you need to know to know is when anybody ask you who your favorite team is say "49ers" and you'll be fine.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Possibly longer if the lock out happens.


Steelers, you know that tarddddd.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I used google to find out what a lock out was , thought I'd give you all a break haha  sounds like sticky business! I'm guessing the owners want all this for the sole reason of getting more money...?




MrMister said:


> Good to hear. The more you get into the game, the more you will realize how complex it is. Most fans get by not even realizing the complexity of the game and millions enjoy it like that. The greatness of the game is that works just as well on the surface as it does when you start digging.
> 
> For athleticism and strategy and tactics and violence, nothing compares. (Obviously I'm biased though)


Yeahh, I appreciate the aspects of the game that I know a lot more than I used to, I was always under the impression that waiting for the next play after one of them was boring and wouldn't wait around till it came out, unless league games are faster than the SB. But now I realize that it isn't really that bad, will do me good to listen to the commentators and the people in studios views as they're quite interesting!



TKOK™;9325317 said:


> Chaos all you need to know to know is when anybody ask you who your favorite team is say "49ers" and you'll be fine.


Am I missing some sort of in joke here?  is that who you support?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Owners want to make as much money as possible in all sports, but they may be onto somethnig when saying these guys are overpaid but so are they. Rookie contacts are beyond ridiculous though and the fact the NFL let it last this long is kind of sad.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> I used google to find out what a lock out was , thought I'd give you all a break haha  sounds like sticky business! I'm guessing the owners want all this for the sole reason of getting more money...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it's who i support. Suck right now, but they are probably the 2nd or 3rd best nfl franchise all time imo.

Anyway, if you got any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Yeahh, I appreciate the aspects of the game that I know a lot more than I used to, I was always under the impression that waiting for the next play after one of them was boring and wouldn't wait around till it came out, unless league games are faster than the SB. But now I realize that it isn't really that bad, will do me good to listen to the commentators and the people in studios views as they're quite interesting!


The break between the plays is just the nature of the game and is probably the biggest hurdle to get over for someone not used to it. All games have the same tempo for the most part in that there is a play clock. Teams have 40 seconds to run a play or they get a delay of game penalty (5 yards). On the other hand you don't have to use all 40 seconds of the play clock. Sometimes it's good to speed up the tempo to try to catch your opponent off guard, or to try to force the team out of a "funk".

Have you picked a team yet?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Owners want to make as much money as possible in all sports, but they may be onto somethnig when saying these guys are overpaid but so are they. Rookie contacts are beyond ridiculous though and the fact the NFL let it last this long is kind of sad.


Yeah that's true. I think most sports people are grossly over paid, I think as a fan it would actually be good if they came to an agreement because you'd get more games to watch in a season lol.



TKOK™ said:


> Yeah it's who i support. Suck right now, but they are probably the 2nd or 3rd best nfl franchise all time imo.
> 
> Anyway, if you got any questions feel free to ask.


Ahh I see  I don't even know who I would support because being from the UK I don't really have any emotional attatchment to any of the teams, though I guess that acutally could be an advantage, being able to enjoy any of the games that I see. Thanks! I'm sure I will have a few at some point so I'll be sure to ask!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah Running the 2 minute offense can be a real good thing when done correctly. it also messes up the defense becuase they can't get the right players on the field.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

MrMister said:


> The break between the plays is just the nature of the game and is probably the biggest hurdle to get over for someone not used to it. All games have the same tempo for the most part in that there is a play clock. Teams have 40 seconds to run a play or they get a delay of game penalty (5 yards). On the other hand you don't have to use all 40 seconds of the play clock. Sometimes it's good to speed up the tempo to try to catch your opponent off guard, or to try to force the team out of a "funk".
> 
> Have you picked a team yet?


Is that all they get penalized? 5 yeards? doesn't really sound like much for wasting 40 seconds, I mean if there was a play I really wanted to make sure everyone was comfortable with perfectly then I would totally take five yeards back for it. Do teams that are winning matches do that if they're winning near the end and it's close on the scoreline, just to run the clockdown?

Haha, like I said above I haven't yet, not sure if I really will, I think once I start watching there will be teams I prefer watching, whether it's for entertainment value or what, but I might never have just one team that I support with a passion like you guys. Promise I won't start bandwagon jumping though haha.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Is that all they get penalized? 5 yeards? doesn't really sound like much for wasting 40 seconds, I mean if there was a play I really wanted to make sure everyone was comfortable with perfectly then I would totally take five yeards back for it. Do teams that are winning matches do that if they're winning near the end and it's close on the scoreline, just to run the clockdown?
> 
> Haha, like I said above I haven't yet, not sure if I really will, I think once I start watching there will be teams I prefer watching, whether it's for entertainment value or what, but I might never have just one team that I support with a passion like you guys. Promise I won't start bandwagon jumping though haha.


Five yards is actually a big deal. The percentage of making 3rd and 10 and 3rd and 5 is huge. I can't quote what it is exactly but it's a big difference. American football is a game of inches really. It's cliche here, but it's true.

The delay of game also stops the actual game clock, as all penalties do, so you can't use it to milk the clock.

And yeah, as you watch the team will find you probably. So to speak.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

5 yards makes a huge difference. It could take you out of field goal position or you could up in up short on a 3rd play that was a effected by the 5 yards. If you watch more games you'll see what a difference of 5 yards can make, and if you need 5 more yards for a first down then your play will also probably change.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah, Five yards can be the difference between throwing it on 3rd down and running it. might not seem like much but it is. Also on defense 5 yards is huge.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

My newbie-ness shows itself haha! Yeah thinking about it I can totally understand what you guys mean. I was watching a game SB game once, and they were in the dying seconds losing by only a few points, and on the last play the guy with the ball ended up being an inch short of the end zone, if that play was made one inch further forward then they'd have won the match. So I guess it really is a game of inches, like that Al Pachino speech in Any Given Sunday


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Think of it like this Chaos. The closer you are the 1st down marker, the larger your options are for running plays. On 3rd and 2, the defense has to pretty much guess what's coming at them since a run or a pass could get the first down with equal ease. On 3rd and 7, this dynamic changes a lot. It's highly unlikely that a run play will get the first down, so the offense will almost always pass. This plays into the defense's hands, as the coach can call a scheme that is strong against the pass. Nothing is absolute though. Sometimes a run will do the trick on 3rd and 7 as the defense is expecting a pass, and schemes strong against the pass are often weak against the run. This is were the second level of the defense, or the linebackers are so important. Keep in mind that while these guys are physically great athletes, they have to recognize what's going on in any given play in mere seconds. One mental mistake or lack of recognition, and all the athletic ability in the world won't save your ass.

The key to success in American football is getting 1st downs.

Hope that kinda made sense.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That was the Rams/Titans Superbowl. Fantastic finish.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

5:30 PUT THE TEAM ON HIS BACK.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Rodgers was on Letterman's show this week too:


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

I hope the Panthers trade down in the draft. Maybe send a 1st and 3rd to Philly for their 1st and Kolb. Or try to send them DeAngelo Williams for Kolb.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You could get more than their 1st and Kolb. They have a late round 1st pick. Why do you want Kolb? Take away Andy Reid and he'll be lost.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

MrMister said:


> You could get more than their 1st and Kolb. They have a late round 1st pick. Why do you want Kolb? Take away Andy Reid and he'll be lost.


Kolb has shown flashes. There are no QBs worth picking in the draft. There are no other QBs worth anything available.

I think Kolb could fit in Carolina.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Good point about no QBs. Seems pretty desperate, but I'd love for Kolb to go to Carolina, be amazing, while Vick declines. Rip out Philly's heart.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Good point about no QBs. Seems pretty desperate, but I'd love for Kolb to go to Carolina, be amazing, while Vick declines. Rip out Philly's heart.


When you have Clausen as your starter, Kolb seems like Joe Montana in comparison.

Carolina hasn't had a good QB since I was about 10 yrs old, and Collins was in his prime.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

What about Jake Delhomme? :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> I hope the Panthers trade down in the draft. Maybe send a 1st and 3rd to Philly for their 1st and Kolb. Or try to send them DeAngelo Williams for Kolb.


DeAngelo for Kolb wouldn't work. First off, DeAngelo's a free angent, so there's that. Secondly, he wouldn't fit in Philly. They use their RBs more as receivers than anything, and he was never developed as a receiver, so he doesn't have the route running/catching skills necessary. McCoy is a very good RB, as well. I mean, if they accepted that, then I'd take it. Stew is obviously starting quality and Goodson was so diverse and explosive that I believe that D-Will's impact would be filled over.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-netwo...5d81e4f1d9/Plaxico-s-comeback?module=HP_video


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

It would be good to see Plaxico back in the NFL. If Michael Vick could come back than Plaxico certainly has a shot. I read not too long ago the Giants would consider bringing him back after saying they wouldn't for the past couple years. They need a veteran receiver to compliment Nicks and Manningham.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bogey said:


> It would be good to see Plaxico back in the NFL. *If Michael Vick could come back than Plaxico certainly has a shot.* I read not too long ago the Giants would consider bringing him back after saying they wouldn't for the past couple years. They need a veteran receiver to compliment Nicks and Manningham.


Might be unintentional but nice pun.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

There's a lot of talk about the Panthers going after a QB with their first pick. Personally, I think that is a mistake. I think Clausen could be a decent QB, given a decent O-line, which he did not have last year. Would the Panthers be better off trading the first draft pick for a couple of lower ones to build the line, and later pick up a veteran QB to help mentor Clausen?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

There's no talk of Carolina selecting a QB, so IDK what you're talking about. Highly doubt they'll trade it, because it just isn't very attractive. There's no rookie wage scale in place and there's no standout #1 prospect, so it'll likely stay in Carolina. Carolina does have a history of trading down, and doing very well when they do, though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killswitch said:


> There's a lot of talk about the Panthers going after a QB with their first pick. Personally, I think that is a mistake. I think Clausen could be a decent QB, given a decent O-line, which he did not have last year. Would the Panthers be better off trading the first draft pick for a couple of lower ones to build the line, and later pick up a veteran QB to help mentor Clausen?


Maybe they can pick up Brett Favre when he comes out of retirement again in 7 months.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Billy Volek seems to be the name thrown around recently. He played under Coach Rivera and OC Chudzinski in San Diego and is a solid veteran who can mentor Clausen.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

They should just draft Green and give Clausen a shot with a better receiving core. It's extremely unconventional to draft a WR that high but he's the BPA and why the hell not.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

While I've said in the past that taking Green number 1 isn't a good move, it will make the Panthers a better team. I disagree with people saying he's Moss-like, or as good as Calvin Johnson even. Still, he should be one of the very rare cases of rookie WR's that make an impact. 

Clausen is a bum until he proves otherwise. I didn't see him this year at all, but I'm going by his career at Notre Dame. Average at best.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

They have nothing to lose as far as I'm concerned. They aren't going to be able to sign a QB good enough to get them in the playoffs so they might as well hold off, take green as a puzzle piece and get a QB next year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I think the pick will be Fairley. He fills by-far the biggest need on the team, might be the best player available and Rivera's going to want someone who is his guy, I guess you could say.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I wonder why it took the Colts so long to cut Bob Sanders. He's been useless for how many years now?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogey said:


> It would be good to see Plaxico back in the NFL. If Michael Vick could come back than Plaxico certainly *has a shot*. I read not too long ago the Giants would consider bringing him back after saying they wouldn't for the past couple years. They need a veteran receiver to compliment Nicks and Manningham.


*I like that pun, intended or not. 

Plaxico is a pretty good talent. I'm sure he'll end up on a team as soon as he is eligible to do so.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

DH said:


> I wonder why it took the Colts so long to cut Bob Sanders. He's been useless for how many years now?


They were hoping he could get healthy and return to being what he was before all the injuries.


----------

